# [DISCUSSION] EncounterICS X discussion thread



## firstEncounter

This thread is for the discussion of the ROM. Any issues flashing, FCs or other problems that *not everyone is getting* goes here.​If you find a bug that is *universal *and is *not *due to your inability to flash gapps and the ROM at the same time, post in the development thread.​Please keep the development thread free of chit-chat or bug reports that are not actually bugs.​


----------



## SaurusX

Excellent! It looks like if this were to be combined with ShadowICS that we'd have a practically fully functional ICS ROM on the DX. Any hopes of a collaborative effort?


----------



## bigshotrob22

Finally some action! lol..Good work Man!


----------



## halfiedp

SaurusX said:


> Excellent! It looks like if this were to be combined with ShadowICS that we'd have a practically fully functional ICS ROM on the DX. Any hopes of a collaborative effort?


Except ffor the radio...


----------



## amm5890

wow very nice. rezpect bro.


----------



## firstEncounter

SaurusX said:


> Excellent! It looks like if this were to be combined with ShadowICS that we'd have a practically fully functional ICS ROM on the DX. Any hopes of a collaborative effort?


ShadowICS doesn't have anything working that this one doesn't have. I'm hoping to get radio working very soon!


----------



## SaurusX

firstEncounter said:


> ShadowICS doesn't have anything working that this one doesn't have. I'm hoping to get radio working very soon!


I was a (poor) programmer at one point, so I know that reinventing the wheel is a waste of time. Just like DXC's DefX MIUI builds, there's no point in not using something that's already there and the Defy team has made serious inroads in porting ICS. I'm watching, waiting, and hoping!


----------



## error311

You the man, thanks alot for the release !


----------



## PatHoge

Nice, thanks for all the hard work and good luck continuing this! I look forward to testing this out.


----------



## sefirosu

This looks awesome. Hopefully there is a fix for GPS. I use it a lot. Nice work!


----------



## firstEncounter

Updated the topic with a link to a working gapps! Remember to flash with the ROM initially.


----------



## Magnus

Awesome work - thanks for stepping up!


----------



## sithlrdvad

You better set up a link to donate to you kind Sir!


----------



## johnomaz

If the radio worked I'd flash it. But my DX is my only phone and without the ability to send/receive phone calls, I'd be out in the cold. I will be keeping an eye on this closely. Thanks for your work man.


----------



## firstEncounter

Thanks everyone for the support!



sithlrdvad said:


> You better set up a link to donate to you kind Sir!


Done


----------



## shobon

Oh my god, this is a blessing. I await a working radio and thank you so much for your development


----------



## error311

I just wanted to say I booted this with Boot Manager and all is fine. Just can not connect to my secure wifi connection







It just keeps reconnecting/obtaining IP over and over.


----------



## firstEncounter

error311 said:


> I just wanted to say I booted this with Boot Manager and all is fine. Just can not connect to my secure wifi connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just keeps reconnecting/obtaining IP over and over.


I've had occasional issues with wifi. I'm going to make it more stable in future releases.


----------



## mwaters33

Is this on github by chance?


----------



## firstEncounter

mwaters33 said:


> Is this on github by chance?


Right now this isn't from source. I just kanged it together to get it in a working state. I plan to put it on Github in the future.


----------



## error311

Well I don't know if I would recommend to boot this with Boot Manager, I am now stuck at the Motorola Logo can't get into CWR :/. I just want to let others know. But great work it feels super smooth can't wait to run this as an daily !


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> Right now this isn't from source. I just kanged it together to get it in a working state. I plan to put it on Github in the future.


Interesting approach, first the rom, then the source?
How will you be able to support it?


----------



## caryzub

error311 said:


> Well I don't know if I would recommend to boot this with Boot Manager, I am now stuck at the Motorola Logo can't get into CWR :/. I just want to let others know. But great work it feels super smooth can't wait to run this as an daily !


The same thing happened to me. But besides the SBF I loved every minute of it. I cant wait for that Radio to be working. AWESOME JOB


----------



## Jays2Kings

Awesome work, Encounter. Also which kernel do I have to be on for this to install properly?


----------



## caryzub

Jays2Kings said:


> Awesome work, Encounter. Also which kernel do I have to be on for this to install properly?


GB kernel


----------



## Blacksantron

Very excellent news. Was starting to get a little gloomy. Hope development continues successfully!


----------



## Kirch21

this is running surprisingly smooth! Odd thing happened to me tho, installed with bootmanager and now im gonna have to sbf i think, when i rebooted it booted me back to miui but now my 3G on miui doesnt work







all well lol this will be my daily driver the moment radio works... its that smooth already!!

edit: broke my wifi as well on my phone rom and i cant get into recovery from MIUI to just reinstall it... weird


----------



## Magnus

Yeah from Boot Manager seems like when you reboot you go back to your phone ROM and have no way to get to recovery. SBF time for us as well heh


----------



## -TSON-

yes omg installing rn


----------



## firstEncounter

Sorry to everyone having trouble with Boot Manager. I didn't try it as an sdcard ROM. I don't know why that would mess up; maybe because both ROMs use the same boot method? (DXC's modified CMDefy bootmenu). I've never used Boot Manager so I wouldn't know.


----------



## error311

firstEncounter said:


> Sorry to everyone having trouble with Boot Manager. I didn't try it as an sdcard ROM. I don't know why that would mess up; maybe because both ROMs use the same boot method? (DXC's modified CMDefy bootmenu). I've never used Boot Manager so I wouldn't know.


Its all good, once Radio works this will sure be my daily rom !!! Hope you can do it proper !


----------



## colonel panic

firstEncounter said:


> Sorry to everyone having trouble with Boot Manager. I didn't try it as an sdcard ROM. I don't know why that would mess up; maybe because both ROMs use the same boot method? (DXC's modified CMDefy bootmenu). I've never used Boot Manager so I wouldn't know.


Hmm...when I use a Boot Manager slot to try a ROM, I choose 'reboot to recovery' (stock recovery), and I pull the battery and on reboot it goes into CWM and I can flash back to the phone ROM. I'm guessing there's an easier way to get to CWM but I don't know what it is







I haven't had to SBF once since I got Boot Manager. Love it!


----------



## Kirch21

firstEncounter said:


> Sorry to everyone having trouble with Boot Manager. I didn't try it as an sdcard ROM. I don't know why that would mess up; maybe because both ROMs use the same boot method? (DXC's modified CMDefy bootmenu). I've never used Boot Manager so I wouldn't know.


dont sweat it i knew i was taking a risk when i did it, cant wait to run this daily thanks a lot!


----------



## -TSON-

Boot manager doesn't support ICS's boot-related stuff, if you read the app description.

Also, I flashed this normally and now I'm stuck at boot logo.. :c
EDIT: aaaand recovery isn't preinstalled so I can't use the boot menu to get into it. -.-

too lazy to sbf oh well


----------



## firstEncounter

-TSON- said:


> Boot manager doesn't support ICS's boot-related stuff, if you read the app description.
> 
> Also, I flashed this normally and now I'm stuck at boot logo.. :c
> EDIT: aaaand recovery isn't preinstalled so I can't use the boot menu to get into it. -.-


Are you on the .602/.605 GB kernel? Recovery is preinstalled. You press VolDown when the LED turns blue during the bootlogo.


----------



## gardobus

Damnit, I do and don't want to try this. I know that if I do, I'll be sad to go back to anything else. But I'll HAVE to go back since it doesn't have radio/camera/gps.

fml


----------



## Scallywag1

gardobus said:


> Damnit, I do and don't want to try this. I know that if I do, I'll be sad to go back to anything else. But I'll HAVE to go back since it doesn't have radio/camera/gps.
> 
> fml


Was thinking the same thing. This looks super awesome though. Def keeping tabs on this thread


----------



## KevTN

Scallywag1 said:


> Was thinking the same thing. This looks super awesome though. Def keeping tabs on this thread


ditto here too!!!


----------



## error311

gardobus said:


> Damnit, I do and don't want to try this. I know that if I do, I'll be sad to go back to anything else. But I'll HAVE to go back since it doesn't have radio/camera/gps.
> 
> fml


I think camera will be a while til its working as no ports but Native ICS camera drivers have the camera working. But give me radio and I won't look back thats for damn sure !


----------



## zach.discgolf

Yes! Thank you thank you! I needed to flash something, been a while. Keep it up, looking forward to radio. The X lives to fight another day!

Sent from my DROIDX Cm7Gb using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mondos

Offering more support! Can't wait!


----------



## Magnus

firstEncounter said:


> Sorry to everyone having trouble with Boot Manager. I didn't try it as an sdcard ROM. I don't know why that would mess up; maybe because both ROMs use the same boot method? (DXC's modified CMDefy bootmenu). I've never used Boot Manager so I wouldn't know.


Yeah that could be it. I had MIUI as my phone rom. Switched it to CM7GB. Might give it a try with this as my phone rom to see if it still has the reboot issues.


----------



## error311

Magnus said:


> Yeah that could be it. I had MIUI as my phone rom. Switched it to CM7GB. Might give it a try with this as my phone rom to see if it still has the reboot issues.


I had revnumbers latest cm7 and had the stuck at motorola logo couldnt get into CWR just wanted to let you know.


----------



## amm5890

Has anyone tried downloading a market camera app like vignette or anything similar? Maybe that will work for the cam, it did when cm7 first came out.


----------



## bretth18

This will be killer once you get the radio working! cant wait!


----------



## -TSON-

firstEncounter said:


> Are you on the .602/.605 GB kernel? Recovery is preinstalled. You press VolDown when the LED turns blue during the bootlogo.


Yeah I am, went straight from MIUI-ICS to this, bootmenu says recovery.sh can't be found.


----------



## anderbutter

Just saying, not much works with this. I mean, without camera and gps and other things not working, why even release this?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

anderbutter said:


> Just saying, not much works with this. I mean, without camera and gps and other things not working, why even release this?


Proof of concept?


----------



## Kirch21

anderbutter said:


> Just saying, not much works with this. I mean, without camera and gps and other things not working, why even release this?


fun to experiment with ics, do you not see how happy it made everyone haha plus he can get a wider variety of bug reports and what not


----------



## firstEncounter

anderbutter said:


> Just saying, not much works with this. I mean, without camera and gps and other things not working, why even release this?


The question is: why not?

I was sure people wanted to play with a usable version of ICS just as much as I did. Simple as that. And, of course, those fixes coming in the near future.


----------



## ibleedteal

anderbutter said:


> Just saying, not much works with this. I mean, without camera and gps and other things not working, why even release this?


Yup why even release it, they haven't even figured out the radio on the other ICS rom thats being worked on also.

I don't see whats taking so long for these roms to be done??


----------



## Idkmyname

firstEncounter said:


> The question is: why not?
> 
> I was sure people wanted to play with a usable version of ICS just as much as I did. Simple as that. And, of course, those fixes coming in the near future.


I love you. Minus the Radio not working this is very usable. Torch is working. Movie maker does a soft reboot. Not fully understanding the wifi symbols fully. Yay screenshot works.


----------



## Scallywag1

What about the blind type keyboard? That included?


----------



## -TSON-

ibleedteal said:


> Yup why even release it, they haven't even figured out the radio on the other ICS rom thats being worked on also.
> 
> I don't see whats taking so long for these roms to be done??


ICS is brand spanking new, there's a bunch of device drivers that haven't been made yet for hardware to be supported on the new platform. we're dealing with low level code here. For all of the work these Devs are doing you sound ignorant and ungrateful.


----------



## shobon

ibleedteal said:


> Yup why even release it, they haven't even figured out the radio on the other ICS rom thats being worked on also.
> 
> I don't see whats taking so long for these roms to be done??


To show progress and give hope. I for one find this extremely functional, and if my DX wasn't my main/only phone I'd use this. Some people just like to showcase their work and get feedback before the final product. So suck it up unless you can do better.


----------



## bobcaruso

ibleedteal said:


> Yup why even release it, they haven't even figured out the radio on the other ICS rom thats being worked on also.
> 
> I don't see whats taking so long for these roms to be done??


If you think it's taking too long, best you roll up your sleeves and jump right in and start developing.......Oh, you're not a developer, I guess you have to just shut up and wait

JEEEESH!


----------



## colonel panic

OK, _now_ I see what you were talking about re: boot manager incompatibility







SBFing in a minute









Funny, I was able to use ShadowICS in a BM slot...maybe it's based more on CM7 than CM9 tho.

In any case, the boot animation alone was worth SBFing now!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## sithlrdvad

ibleedteal said:


> Yup why even release it, they haven't even figured out the radio on the other ICS rom thats being worked on also.
> 
> I don't see whats taking so long for these roms to be done??


You also need to understand this Devs don't get paid for this...this is their hobby and thanks to their free time from school, family, work and other things they still support this community to help us keep our phones alive.

This android developers and themers do this because they love it...not cuz they own us something or they have to...this devs could had easily not share their hobby with us and we will be with un-rooted phones and what not.


----------



## ibleedteal

Why is everyone getting so pissed off for? Actually im learning how to be an app developer right now. Im not trying to argue online, this is not what this forum is for ok.


----------



## bobcaruso

ibleedteal said:


> Why is everyone getting so pissed off for? Actually im learning how to be an app developer right now. Im not trying to argue online, this is not what this forum is for ok.


Well, get on it boy, stop complaining, hurry up & learn, then you won't have to complain about how long it takes, and you can toil 24/7 till it's done.......I'm waiting.........


----------



## ibleedteal

bobcaruso said:


> Well, get on it boy, stop complaining, hurry up & learn, then you won't have to complain about how long it takes, and you can toil 24/7 till it's done.......I'm waiting.........


Get off my nuts you computer warrior


----------



## gardobus

You're the one who came in here first complaining about half working roms.

1. This is the most complete version of ICS so far released for the X.
2. Many people are happy with this half-working rom.
3. If it's so bad then do it your own damn self or get a different phone.


----------



## ibleedteal




----------



## SYL

haha, ok, as much as I have enjoyed this little session of comments, lets all be friendly and move on. Keep this on topic so people can find info about this ROM which is what this thread is for









To the dev, excellent job! and I am actually considering giving up radio just for ICS. Hopefully radio gets fixed soon since that is rather inconvenient for me. Not the end of the world.


----------



## x.v_

This looks amazing! Thank you so much for your work. Radio & I'm hooked.


----------



## firstEncounter

I'm working on getting the radio working as fast as possible. No worries! It's the top priority. I've actually given it up temporarily; using Google Voice for texting until I finally figure out the problem.


----------



## TallyHo

ibleedteal said:


> Get off my nuts you computer warrior


Lolololol


----------



## SYL

ya know what, I'm gonna give up service to try this out. Who needs friends? All I need is Ice Cream Sandwich









I'll mention if I encounter any major unlisted issues.

Does CWR reboot in the menu work?


----------



## firstEncounter

SYL said:


> ya know what, I'm gonna give up service to try this out. Who needs friends? All I need is Ice Cream Sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll mention if I encounter any major unlisted issues.
> 
> Does CWR reboot in the menu work?


No but it's coming very soon. I have it planned for build 3. The files are there, just need to modify framework. The only way to access recovery is to get into the bootmenu (VolDown when LED turns blue on boot)


----------



## Jays2Kings

It seems that the music library can't find songs, not sure if it's my doing or a bug, either way you're doing great, I think cvpcs has a working radio on his ROM.


----------



## SYL

Jays2Kings said:


> It seems that the music library can't find songs, not sure if it's my doing or a bug, either way you're doing great, I think cvpcs has a working radio on his ROM.


I can confirm that music doesn't show up. It runs really fast, though the app drawer and some other animations lag a bit. Is that due to older hardware or unoptimized drivers?


----------



## firstEncounter

SYL said:


> I can confirm that music doesn't show up. It runs really fast, though the app drawer and some other animations lag a bit. Is that due to older hardware or unoptimized drivers?


Odd, music is working just fine for me, as you can see in the screenshots. I'll look into it. And the slight lag is a little bit of both.


----------



## SYL

firstEncounter said:


> Odd, music is working just fine for me, as you can see in the screenshots. I'll look into it. And the slight lag is a little bit of both.


I also can't see any photos in the gallery.

Your market fix doesn't seem to work for me :/ might have to flash back after all.


----------



## Jays2Kings

firstEncounter said:


> I also can't see any photos in the gallery.
> 
> Your market fix doesn't seem to work for me :/ might have to flash back after all.


Both of those are also working for me too, again not sure if it's something I did.


----------



## flybass

looks amazing.


----------



## SYL

Jays2Kings said:


> Yeah it's now working for me now, not sure what happened though.


Now they both work xD spoke too soon. I can't get the browser to sync though, it keeps giving me an error.

Market still won't play nice with me.

Also, for some reason, my memory is maxed with like 2mb free. Keeps causing slowdowns and launcher crashes. Anyone else see this?


----------



## firstEncounter

SYL said:


> Now they both work xD spoke too soon. I can't get the browser to sync though, it keeps giving me an error.
> 
> Market still won't play nice with me.
> 
> Also, for some reason, my memory is maxed with like 2mb free. Keeps causing slowdowns and launcher crashes. Anyone else see this?


Can you determine what process/app is using the memory?


----------



## theineffablebob

This is so fast wow. Faster than the fastest Gingerbread ROMs.


----------



## SYL

firstEncounter said:


> Can you determine what process/app is using the memory?


No I can't, I tried to find it and kill it, but none of the 4-5 processes running go over 20mb or so. It also says there are no cached apps in the settings.


----------



## frddmorris

so I have some Problems like the wifi all it does is obtaining ip address and then it tell me avoided poor signal even when the option is deselected in the advanced settings.(side not the wifi was working one time this morning and i was able to download CWM Recovery to Flash and Droid and droid 2 bootstrap recovery)

i also cant boot into Boot menu or anything because the Blue and Green LED's Dont flash anymore (last night they did) instead it keeps me at the the red M logo for the longest time and then goes to boot animation

How do I sole this problem to be able to go back to default backup?


----------



## bigshotrob22

frddmorris said:


> so I have some Problems like the wifi all it does is obtaining ip address and then it tell me avoided poor signal even when the option is deselected in the advanced settings.(side not the wifi was working one time this morning and i was able to download CWM Recovery to Flash and Droid and droid 2 bootstrap recovery)
> 
> i also cant boot into Boot menu or anything because the Blue and Green LED's Dont flash anymore (last night they did) instead it keeps me at the the red M logo for the longest time and then goes to boot animation
> 
> How do I sole this problem to be able to go back to default backup?


You will most likely have to sbf your phone


----------



## frddmorris

wow thats just what I didnt want to do. But do we know why this is happening and the last time I actully sbf'd it ruined the battery and the internal charging chip or whatever and i saw the ? in my battery logo however with this rom it actually shows the battery instead of the ? and it even shows the charging sign that a plus. but yeah i cant boot in to cwm recovery because it wont show the leds flashing and from the RED M screen all it does is got throught the tunnel to the boot logo the leds were flashing last night thats what I dont understand...

Are there any other ports that have the radio working 
and what recover boot strap must i use in order to restore my backup of my default ROM


----------



## Magnus

frddmorris said:


> wow thats just what I didnt want to do. But do we know why this is happening and the last time I actully sbf'd it ruined the battery and the internal charging chip or whatever and i saw the ? in my battery logo however with this rom it actually shows the battery instead of the ? and it even shows the charging sign that a plus. but yeah i cant boot in to cwm recovery because it wont show the leds flashing and from the RED M screen all it does is got throught the tunnel to the boot logo the leds were flashing last night thats what I dont understand...
> 
> Are there any other ports that have the radio working
> and what recover boot strap must i use in order to restore my backup of my default ROM


Um you should not be using a boot strap app with this. While running any 2nd Init rom you do *NOT *use a bootstrap app (such as Droid X Bootstrapper & Droid 2 Bootstrapper). You can try just rebooting the phone normally and see if that comes up, but if you've used a bootstrap app I don't know what adverse effects that could have on the 2nd-Init rom.

SBFing shouldn't do anything to your battery - but before you SBF you should try to get into stock recovery and do a data/factory reset. (if you can't before do it after the SBF).

Everyone needs to keep in mind, if you are not comfortable SBFing your phone, or don't want to SBF, you shouldn't flash early releases of ROMs like this, because there's always a good chance you'll have to SBF to get back.

I use Boot Manager, so I can't say for sure, but seems like there could be some issues getting into recovery, can someone without boot manager confirm or deny this?


----------



## gardobus

None of the available ICS roms have radio. CVPCS might have radio working but the rom isn't available.


----------



## frddmorris

What is boot manager I was able to root my X with the Droid 3 easy root script. and One of the things I had to do was install Droid 2 recovery bootstrap to get the clock work mod recovery to work before i installed this Rom I did make a backup of stock GB. But I cant get into CWM Recovery but i can get into stock. So that why I dont Know.

And as far as SBF goes i have done it several times and have no problem until the battery dies halfway through it and i had to splice open a usb and put it between the contacts of the battery and phone then after a few sbf's I got the battery icon with the ? and the dialogue box saying invalid battery it wont be charged please replace the battery with an original Motorola battery. and from there i bought 2 other battery's and they they wont charge through the phone because it give me the question mark the only way i can charge them is to splice the wires and leave the phone plugged into the computer all night


----------



## steveomac

keep up the great work, the Droid x needs this kind of love,

Please keep working on this.


----------



## bobAbooey

I wouldn't recommend flashing roms if you have less than 70% battery. It sucks to wait but way better than having your battery die during an sbf. Or buy an external charger.


----------



## firstEncounter

frddmorris said:


> wow thats just what I didnt want to do. But do we know why this is happening and the last time I actully sbf'd it ruined the battery and the internal charging chip or whatever and i saw the ? in my battery logo however with this rom it actually shows the battery instead of the ? and it even shows the charging sign that a plus. but yeah i cant boot in to cwm recovery because it wont show the leds flashing and from the RED M screen all it does is got throught the tunnel to the boot logo the leds were flashing last night thats what I dont understand...
> 
> Are there any other ports that have the radio working
> and what recover boot strap must i use in order to restore my backup of my default ROM


Recovery bootstraps will destroy the 2nd-init system and you'll have to SBF. Try pressing volume down every second or so while it's on the M to see if it's just not activating the LEDs for some odd reason.


----------



## SaurusX

frddmorris said:


> And as far as SBF goes i have done it several times and have no problem until the battery dies halfway through it and i had to splice open a usb and put it between the contacts of the battery and phone then after a few sbf's I got the battery icon with the ? and the dialogue box saying invalid battery it wont be charged please replace the battery with an original Motorola battery.


You've fried some critical battery charging hardware in your phone by splicing those wires. It's a known risk that you took when you plugged a live electrical connection directly into the battery terminals of your phone. That's the reason I recommend against doing that whenever anyone brings up the topic of splice charging.


----------



## firstEncounter

SaurusX said:


> You've fried some critical battery charging hardware in your phone by splicing those wires. It's a known risk that you took when you plugged a live electrical connection directly into the battery terminals of your phone. That's the reason I recommend against doing that whenever anyone brings up the topic of splice charging.


I've done the trick a few times, only I've used the spliced wires to charge the battery for a few minutes. Much less risky imo.


----------



## gardobus

yeah i might risk doing that to the battery by itself but I wouldn't want to do that straight to the phone


----------



## amm5890

hows it looking with that beta 2??


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I had to SBF twice in the last week. As long as you've got good backup habits, the whole SBF'ing and restoration process should take less than 30 minutes


----------



## Rupps

The radio isn't working like you said, but why does it say it is working on the MotoMagic spreadsheet? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgTLdUKe_SRpdGtWeUsxaTdFSjljd3lyamJXNHpJRXc#gid=0


----------



## firstEncounter

Rupps said:


> The radio isn't working like you said, but why does it say it is working on the MotoMagic spreadsheet? https://docs.google....JXNHpJRXc#gid=0


That's cvpcs' port. The current Droid X repo in MotoMagic hasn't been updated, so he's either working on it privately or not at all.

Edit: Oops, didn't look at the link. That information was not put in there by me.


----------



## Rupps

firstEncounter said:


> That's cvpcs' port. The current Droid X repo in MotoMagic hasn't been updated, so he's either working on it privately or not at all.
> 
> Edit: Oops, didn't look at the link. That information was not put in there by me.


Ah alright, thanks. That got me really curioius haha. Really good work by the way, all it would need is the radio for me to use this daily.


----------



## firstEncounter

Rupps said:


> Ah alright, thanks. That got me really curioius haha. Really good work by the way, all it would need is the radio for me to use this daily.


Thanks for pointing that out though, I removed it since this isn't on Github (yet).


----------



## frddmorris

yeah ive tried the splicing to just charge the battery doing that with the battery the problem is how exactly do you do it when i tried that it wouldn't charge is there something i am doing wrong?


----------



## frddmorris

firstEncounter said:


> I've done the trick a few times, only I've used the spliced wires to charge the battery for a few minutes. Much less risky imo.


ive tried the splice trick to charge the battery before and it didn't seem to charge the phone


----------



## Kirch21

i did the splice charge a while ago and managed to fry my droid X and two batteries.... never doing that again haha


----------



## Jays2Kings

I noticed that none of the live wallpapers scroll (not just default ones, but the downloaded ones as well). Is that an ICS thing or the cyanogen launcher?


----------



## error311

Jays2Kings said:


> I noticed that none of the live wallpapers scroll (not just default ones, but the downloaded ones as well). Is that an ICS thing or the cyanogen launcher?


I noticed this too, and with regular wallpapers also. I didnt test long enough to see if an reboot fixed it cuz I got stuck at the motorola logo.


----------



## KevTN

I can't wait for the radio fix and then I am jumping on board!! This is looking great!! thanks!


----------



## Rupps

Also netflix is broken. Youtube works well though.


----------



## KevTN

Just curious I am running Vortex...do I need to sbf or can I flash this straight up? Thanks


----------



## firstEncounter

KevTN said:


> Just curious I am running Vortex...do I need to sbf or can I flash this straight up? Thanks


No SBF needed.


----------



## sefirosu

Any idea when the radio will work? This looks really damn good!


----------



## johnomaz

Hey, where'd this ROM's listing go from the MotoMagic Google Docs file? It was there this afternoon, but is gone now.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgTLdUKe_SRpdGtWeUsxaTdFSjljd3lyamJXNHpJRXc#gid=0


----------



## pandit1975

This development is very promising.
One thing we should note: ICS is not built for Droid X. ICS can be ported to Droid X and when you port something that means there could be some consequences and I believe that is why we keep searching for the best rom. We have hardware issues with the new software built for new hardware. And we have these awesome developers proving time and time again that it is possible to accomplish an impossible.
Only rom that is somewhat close to ICS for DroidX is MIUI, but it is not what I want on my phone because it is just a wrapper around a candy.
This is the beginning of actual ICS for DroidX.


----------



## bigdog357

wow this looks sick thank u sooo much for getting ics to the X,GREAT WORK.


----------



## firstEncounter

johnomaz said:


> Hey, where'd this ROM's listing go from the MotoMagic Google Docs file? It was there this afternoon, but is gone now.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgTLdUKe_SRpdGtWeUsxaTdFSjljd3lyamJXNHpJRXc#gid=0


Look at page 10 of this thread.


----------



## bigdog357

i ran this and it looks great and is very smooth,you get the radio up and running and ill donate 4 shure,great job.now can u tell me can i just restore my backup from cwr or do i need to sbf now,and if so oh well it was worth it,again great job and thanks.


----------



## bigshotrob22

bigdog357 said:


> i ran this and it looks great and is very smooth,you get the radio up and running and ill donate 4 shure,great job.now can u tell me can i just restore my backup from cwr or do i need to sbf now,and if so oh well it was worth it,again great job and thanks.


Reboot your phone and when the blue led lights up press Volume down. Then select recovery (power button selects) from there select latest recovery and your good to restore. I can't wait for the radio! Lol


----------



## bigdog357

thank you.but i did all that.when i click on backup ad restore the next screen is the rom manager hat and nothing after that,so i guess its sbf time.


----------



## bigshotrob22

bigdog357 said:


> thank you.but i did all that.when i click on backup ad restore the next screen is the rom manager hat and nothing after that,so i guess its sbf time.


That's weird! Its freaking smooth for being a beta! Definitely donating


----------



## bigdog357

ok i got it now,i did what u said but this time when i went to backup and restore i used the cam button to select it and it worked,no sbf for me,woot woot,thanks again bigshotrob22.


----------



## bigdog357

and yes it is very smooth,i didnt think it would be but it was,ya when the radio is up im all over this Rom.


----------



## error311

Yeah I can't wait for radio, I think I have visited this thread way to much today lol


----------



## ibleedteal

Yeah I can't wait for the radio to be done on this rom also. I hope they have the 3g working when the radio is done along with the GPS that would be a real nice treat! Thanks to the devs working hard on this rom, it looks like an awesome ICS rom!!


----------



## firstEncounter

I'm working hard on the radio, don't worry. I've just had a few set-backs and limited time to work on it.

Also, next build will have GPS fixed. I was just missing one lib.


----------



## vwxyuqo

firstEncounter said:


> I'm working hard on the radio, don't worry. I've just had a few set-backs and limited time to work on it.
> 
> Also, next build will have GPS fixed. I was just missing one lib.


can't wait for the radio! keep up the good job bro!


----------



## davelm

Since got the GNex, my DroidX is now a hack phone. I can't use data on it anyway, so installed this as its ROM. Pretty amazing for a early Beta.

Filmed a quick vid for people who can't install as no data and still very early.


----------



## SaurusX

davelm's vid does a good job of showing off the amazing work done so far. Once the radio is working then I'm definitely jumping on board the S.S. ICS. I need the radio as the DX is my only phone


----------



## bobAbooey

awesome video davelm. Thanks. This looks unreal. I can't code for shat but I am glad there's guys out there that can.

Just don't give up man.


----------



## oldblue

Dude, this rom flies!!! Thanks for getting this to us. Means a lot to the community. Once radio works, this can definitely be used as a daily.


----------



## amm5890

only thing i can complain about is how the the accept deny toast noti buttons are switched up. like in superuser...."accept" is now on the right and "deny" is on the left...i think thats just with all ICS lol gonna take a while to get used to


----------



## Infazzdar

I would love to get a guide on downloading and compiling this =D


----------



## KevTN

Even without a working radio phone calls txt msg and internet would still work right?


----------



## gardobus

No, the radio is responsible for 1x and 3g so no calls, texts, or data. You can use the internet via Wifi though.


----------



## Jays2Kings

firstEncounter said:


> I'm working hard on the radio, don't worry. I've just had a few set-backs and limited time to work on it.
> 
> Also, next build will have GPS fixed. I was just missing one lib.


=
So are you saying the next build will have both the Radio (I would hope the microphones too) and the GPS working, or Build 2 with the Radio, and Build 3 with GPS?

Either way I'm excited.


----------



## bobAbooey

I kept getting fc's on browser and boat browser. I ran fix permissions in rom manager but it was still fixing after about 5 min. I just quit, no big deal, I just wanted to see what it was like and grab a screenshot of the build# to rub it in to my friends who don't root.

Very awesome stuff.


----------



## firstEncounter

Jays2Kings said:


> =
> So are you saying the next build will have both the Radio (I would hope the microphones too) and the GPS working, or Build 2 with the Radio, and Build 3 with GPS?
> 
> Either way I'm excited.


Build 2 will have both. Along with the market + ADB fix. And possibly more.


----------



## gardobus

Oh snaps, both?


----------



## Scallywag1

firstEncounter said:


> Build 2 will have both. Along with the market + ADB fix. And possibly more.


Yessssssss
This is gonna be awesome.
Any word on camera? Got a 1yr old. Usually not important but is now.
Thanks man. This rom is looking great btw. Maybe the most anxious I've been pre-release for a rom


----------



## zackaryry

I fell in love with this as soon as I flashed it. Just want to say thank you! Keep up the good work.

Can't wait for build 2, but I'm just looking forward to having camera eventually fixed since I use Internet calling and Google Voice.


----------



## Dshoe

SaurusX said:


> davelm's vid does a good job of showing off the amazing work done so far. Once the radio is working then I'm definitely jumping on board the S.S. ICS. I need the radio as the DX is my only phone


Same here, the ROM looks great and I can't wait to try it.


----------



## firstEncounter

Scallywag1 said:


> Yessssssss
> This is gonna be awesome.
> Any word on camera? Got a 1yr old. Usually not important but is now.
> Thanks man. This rom is looking great btw. Maybe the most anxious I've been pre-release for a rom


None of the ICS ports have camera working. Take a look at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgTLdUKe_SRpdGtWeUsxaTdFSjljd3lyamJXNHpJRXc

Once someone figures it out for Moto devices, I'm sure I can make it work on the Droid X.


----------



## johnomaz

firstEncounter said:


> None of the ICS ports have camera working. Take a look at https://docs.google....d3lyamJXNHpJRXc
> 
> Once someone figures it out for Moto devices, I'm sure I can make it work on the Droid X.


Where is EnounterICS on that spreadsheet? You were there yesterday, but you are off of it now.


----------



## firstEncounter

johnomaz said:


> Where is EnounterICS on that spreadsheet? You were there yesterday, but you are off of it now.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11854-rom-encounterics-x-1214-beta-1/page__st__90__p__294509#entry294509


----------



## johnomaz

firstEncounter said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...509#entry294509


Ahh, you ever plan on adding it yourself? Sometimes these threads can get very long and rather off topic. Its nice to be able to load up a spreadsheet before you start digging through the threads.


----------



## mondos

So what's the ETA for build 2? I can't wait to get rid of MIUI, it's so unstable for me.


----------



## gardobus

johnomaz said:


> Ahh, you ever plan on adding it yourself? Sometimes these threads can get very long and rather off topic. Its nice to be able to load up a spreadsheet before you start digging through the threads.


The OP has "What Works" and "What Doesn't Work", what else can you ask for? lol


----------



## SaurusX

mondos said:


> So what's the ETA for build 2? I can't wait to get rid of MIUI, it's so unstable for me.


 LOL. I know it's inevitable and I figured the ETA requests would be popping up soon, but the man just released Beta1 less than two days ago. What must life be like for a dev constantly bombarded by requests and problems?


----------



## firstEncounter

mondos said:


> So what's the ETA for build 2? I can't wait to get rid of MIUI, it's so unstable for me.


ETA: When I get radio working.


----------



## dsr13

firstEncounter said:


> ETA: When I get radio working.


LOL! nicely done...


----------



## soulsiphoner

This is gonna be as huge as when cvpcs got 2nd-init and cm7 running on the DX! Someone buy this guy some mad cases of his favorite beverage.


----------



## MikeSpears

Out of curiousity, have you tried copying the radio libs from cm7?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mrlase

How did you get hardware accel working? I've been out of the loop for a bit due to school. Nice job though









Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## serx7

davelm said:


> Since got the GNex, my DroidX is now a hack phone. I can't use data on it anyway, so installed this as its ROM. Pretty amazing for a early Beta.
> 
> Filmed a quick vid for people who can't install as no data and still very early.


I just made a backup of my CM7 phone ROM, wiped and flashed this. It is exactly as the video shows, and it's pretty awesome. I like it enough that I'm tempted to just leave it this way despite not having the radio







Wife might chew me out later asking why I don't answer my calls though heheh.

Keep up the awesome work, it's totally appreciated!


----------



## Jays2Kings

serx7 said:


> I just made a backup of my CM7 phone ROM, wiped and flashed this. It is exactly as the video shows, and it's pretty awesome. I like it enough that I'm tempted to just leave it this way despite not having the radio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife might chew me out later asking why I don't answer my calls though heheh.
> 
> Keep up the awesome work, it's totally appreciated!


That really doesn't sound like a good idea, no one knows when the radio will be ready, and you never know what else you'll miss: job opportunities, people calling you for something important, and last but not least, 911 calls.


----------



## gardobus

Plus, he could get killed by his wife.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

serx7 said:


> I just made a backup of my CM7 phone ROM, wiped and flashed this. It is exactly as the video shows, and it's pretty awesome. I like it enough that I'm tempted to just leave it this way despite not having the radio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife might chew me out later asking why I don't answer my calls though heheh.
> 
> Keep up the awesome work, it's totally appreciated!


Not being able to talk to my wife is the BEST argument I've ever heard for using a ROM that has no radio support


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Since radio doesn't work, why not compile a kernel that is more current for better ICS support? Kexec died some time ago because of radio problems. If you're trying to fix the radio, might as well fix the radio on a custom kernel that may work better for the rest of the problems


----------



## firstEncounter

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Since radio doesn't work, why not compile a kernel that is more current for better ICS support? Kexec died some time ago because of radio problems. If you're trying to fix the radio, might as well fix the radio on a custom kernel that may work better for the rest of the problems


You do realize the Droid X has a locked bootloader, right?


----------



## Jays2Kings

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Kexec died some time ago because of radio problems. If you're trying to fix the radio


You may want to work on your spelling


----------



## gardobus

Lol @ custom kernel on a DX


----------



## SaurusX

I'm glad I'm not the only one confused about the custom kernel talk.


----------



## error311

Hey firstEncounter, I am going to flash your build 1 again but this time on my phone not boot manager. I was wondering if you do come out with build 2 soon will I be able to just flash overtop of build 1 with build 2 ? I have faith that build 2 will come ! Sorry too if this is an dumb question lol


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

firstEncounter said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one confused about the custom kernel talk.


The short version is that you can compile a custom kernel for the Droid X, despite what everyone says. You compile it as a module for the stock kernel, more or less. Then, at boot, you load the module, effectively replacing the running kernel with the custom kernel.

This project was abandoned quite some time ago due to not being able to reverse engineer the Moto radio drivers. There were successful compiles of custom kernels, but the radio never worked. I was suggesting that if we can get a 3.x.x kernel that plays nice with ICS instead of the 2.6.x kernel we're stuck with on the 605 update, perhaps the only real problem will be fixing the radio and the rest will fall into place on it's own.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I think I covered all the bases there without sounding too much like a jerk.


----------



## firstEncounter

No, kexec was abandoned on OMAP devices because the radio is initialized by the bootloader and the info passed to the kernel. When a kernel was loaded through kexec, the new kernel couldn't gain control over the radio, causing it to crash. It's not a matter of "fixing the radio", it's just not possible.


----------



## firstEncounter

error311 said:


> Hey firstEncounter, I am going to flash your build 1 again but this time on my phone not boot manager. I was wondering if you do come out with build 2 soon will I be able to just flash overtop of build 1 with build 2 ? I have faith that build 2 will come ! Sorry too if this is an dumb question lol


Yes, build 2 will be flashable over build 1.


----------



## bretth18

firstEncounter said:


> Yes, build 2 will be flashable over build 1.


peeing my pants in anticipation my friend


----------



## error311

bretth18 said:


> peeing my pants in anticipation my friend


I second this ! This thread has 11,000 views I think I put 8,000 alone myself lol


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

firstEncounter said:


> No, kexec was abandoned on OMAP devices because the radio is initialized by the bootloader and the info passed to the kernel. When a kernel was loaded through kexec, the new kernel couldn't gain control over the radio, causing it to crash. It's not a matter of "fixing the radio", it's just not possible.


Sweet. Thanks for the info on it. I never did find out why the radio wouldn't work. Anyway, that was the whole point of the kexec post in the first place. Was sort of thinking out loud and hoping someone with a few better understanding of it could she some light on the idea


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

And now I'm wondering if there's a way to force the bootloader into reinitializing the radio for the new kernel


----------



## firstEncounter

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> And now I'm wondering if there's a way to force the bootloader into reinitializing the radio for the new kernel


Sadly, I don't believe so. At least not something that'll be discovered within the increasingly short lifespan of this phone. On Tegra-based devices, radio initialization is controlled by the kernel, so they'll probably have much more luck using the kexec method.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

firstEncounter said:


> Sadly, I don't believe so. At least not something that'll be discovered within the increasingly short lifespan of this phone. On Tegra-based devices, radio initialization is controlled by the kernel, so they'll probably have much more luck using the kexec method.


That bites :-(

I could have sworn people had gotten kexec kernels to run on DX, just without radio for reasons you just explained.

Still rambling, but perhaps something that happens during the *228 activation call could be emulated. In that case, radio does not function, then becomes enabled post boot. Is it possible to intercept data packets an a droid to see what gets the whole thing jump started during that call?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I'd be all for Reflashing the various radios just to make the activation calls if someone knew a way to log what happens during that call. Even if it turns out to be fruitless


----------



## SaurusX

All this kernel talk sounds like you're going down a rabbit hole. The likelihood of it leading anywhere seems very very small. Team Defy already has a working radio and reading on xda it sounds like they've nearly cracked the camera as well. It sounds like following in their footsteps would yield almost immediate results.


----------



## Jays2Kings

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> What's spelled wrong?


You spelled did as "died."


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SaurusX said:


> All this kernel talk sounds like you're going down a rabbit hole. The likelihood of it leading anywhere seems very very small. Team Defy already has a working radio and reading on xda it sounds like they've nearly cracked the camera as well. It sounds like following in their footsteps would yield almost immediate results.


I'm not really ever expecting a fully working custom kernel. But it's still one of those things that I know HAS to be able to be done somehow, eventually. Mostly it's just stubborn wishful thinking.

They said we'd never be able to run completely blur-less AOSP code, too. But then 2nd-init happened


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Jays2Kings said:


> You spelled did as "died."


No, I didn't. I spelled "died" as "died". As in: the attempted project ceased to go on. Development ground to a halt and it was apparently for the reasons that have been discussed in the last page or two.


----------



## SaurusX

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> They said we'd never be able to run completely blur-less AOSP code, too. But then 2nd-init happened


Very true. It's always impossible until someone does it. Figuring out something like that would be huge for all of Motorola's phones. With ICS so close to working, though, I'd rather that be given top priority using proven methods.


----------



## bobcaruso

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I think I covered all the bases there without sounding too much like a jerk.


Not sure about that (LOL)

I remember this project, about a year ago, never quite got off the ground, nor did it make much sense, writing a kernel from scratch.

To make my point though what exactly is your point with this? The current DX radio libs are not the problem here, only the interfaces to them, which means, with some effort this is surmountable.

Your suggestion still requires writing the radio libs from scratch, kinda why the project was abandoned a year ago.

What you smokin? (Can I has some?)


----------



## Jays2Kings

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> No, I didn't. I spelled "died" as "died". As in: the attempted project ceased to go on. Development ground to a halt and it was apparently for the reasons that have been discussed in the last page or two.


My mistake I thought Kexec was a person, haha, my bad.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

bobcaruso said:


> Not sure about that (LOL)
> 
> I remember this project, about a year ago, never quite got off the ground, nor did it make much sense, writing a kernel from scratch.
> 
> To make my point though what exactly is your point with this? The current DX radio libs are not the problem here, only the interfaces to them, which means, with some effort this is surmountable.
> 
> Your suggestion still requires writing the radio libs from scratch, kinda why the project was abandoned a year ago.
> 
> What you smokin? (Can I has some?)


My point was originally that perhaps a few of the ICS problems could be solved with an up to date kernel, leaving the radio libs as the biggest remaining hurdle. Mostly just throwing the idea out there to see whether anyone thought it was feasible


----------



## error311

I dont know if this will help with future releases or not but here some issues I noticed so far.

My Issues:
*Music player force closes when trying to play (poweramp works fine tho)
*Market apps will not download even with terminal command "drmserver &" *works have to run as SU*
*Gallery starts to force close, but doesn't at all if you go to Settings -> Storage -> Pictures, videos
*Device settings force closes
*Some how my lock screen stopped working, wouldn't show up at all
*After pressing airplane mode on and off, Silent Mode and Airplane mode disppeared from Phone options when you hold power button.
*First browser download caused Download app to force close then works fine.
*No wallpaper scrolling at all(which was said and I searched google about it seems to be hardware acceleration problem)
*Reboot to recovery doesn't work
*"screen saver" doesnt activate but works when you hit try it!

Working that isn't listed:
*Bluetooth works great with poweramp!
*Fat finger keyboard seems to work also but but not completely sure lol. To me seems to space keys not resize ? ( http://rootzwiki.com...dated-with-zip/ )
*Screenshot works
*I love this rom !
*I freaking can't wait til build #2!!


----------



## firstEncounter

error311 said:


> I dont know if this will help with future releases or not but here some issues I noticed so far.
> 
> My Issues:
> *Music player force closes when trying to play (poweramp works fine tho)
> *Market apps will not download even with terminal command "drmserver &"
> *Gallery starts to force close, but doesn't at all if you go to Settings -> Storage -> Pictures, videos
> *Device settings force closes
> *Some how my lock screen stopped working, wouldn't show up at all
> *After pressing airplane mode on and off, Silent Mode and Airplane mode disppeared from Phone options when you hold power button.
> *First browser download caused Download app to force close then works fine.
> *No wallpaper scrolling at all(which was said and I searched google about it seems to be hardware acceleration problem)
> *Reboot to recovery doesn't work
> *"screen saver" doesnt activate but works when you hit try it!
> 
> Working that isn't listed:
> *Bluetooth works great with poweramp!
> *Fat finger keyboard seems to work also but but not completely sure lol. To me seems to space keys not resize ? ( http://rootzwiki.com...dated-with-zip/ )
> *Screenshot works
> *I love this rom !
> *I freaking can't wait til build #2!!


Did you try running "drmserver &" as root? I just noticed I didn't specify that in the topic. >.>


----------



## bobcaruso

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> My point was originally that perhaps a few of the ICS problems could be solved with an up to date kernel, leaving the radio libs as the biggest remaining hurdle. Mostly just throwing the idea out there to see whether anyone thought it was feasible


I see your point, but re-writing such a complex core component such as the radio would take a huge amount of time and manpower, if even possible, it's why the project was abandoned


----------



## SYL

firstEncounter said:


> Did you try running "drmserver &" as root? I just noticed I didn't specify that in the topic. >.>


Maybe that would have solved my problem >.> Can't do it now since I have an all day activity tomorrow bright and early and need my phone. Will try as soon as that radio is working!


----------



## error311

firstEncounter said:


> Did you try running "drmserver &" as root? I just noticed I didn't specify that in the topic. >.>


Welp I guess that was my dumb mistake lol Yeah works fine now thanks









Edit: Odd how ICS places the download shortcuts to your homescreen lol


----------



## firstEncounter

Just got radio working!







All I have to do now is iron out a few bugs and build 2 will be up shortly


----------



## error311

firstEncounter said:


> Just got radio working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to do now is iron out a few bugs and build 2 will be up shortly


HOLY FREAKING HELL!


----------



## rudyy

MIUI 1.11.9 has ice cream sandwich framework and under phone info it says the os is 4.0.1. and everything works. It has the same look as in this thread's op.

I flashed 1.11.9 over Liquid Smooth 3.1, after wiping caches and data.

Boot Manager doesn't work with ice cream sandwich.


----------



## Slowcaddy

This rom is the "shiznidobamsnipsnapcrak"


----------



## serx7

firstEncounter said:


> Just got radio working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to do now is iron out a few bugs and build 2 will be up shortly


doh, awesome! i SBF'd back to GB and literally -just- finished getting Miui 1.12.9 set up as my phone ROM, figuring it might be a little while longer before you got radio ironed out


----------



## zackaryry

rudyy said:


> MIUI 1.11.9 has ice cream sandwich framework and under phone info it says the os is 4.0.1. and everything works. It has the same look as in this thread's op.
> 
> I flashed 1.11.9 over Liquid Smooth 3.1, after wiping caches and data.
> 
> Boot Manager doesn't work with ice cream sandwich.


"MIUI 1.11.9 has ice cream sandwich framework" Yes, and that's the extent of ICS with MIUI. I was running that before this.

Some framework here and there is not the same as this ROM. I've noticed this is much faster, just still a work in progress. The UI of MIUI is different as well, as this uses the Trebuchet launcher that the CM9 team created. IMHO this ROM is the best ICS for DX there is, save for the camera and other issues. Which I'm sure will be worked out in due time.

The fact this guy has gotten radio working within 3 days gives me high hopes.


----------



## Jays2Kings

SYL said:


> Just got radio working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to do now is iron out a few bugs and build 2 will be up shortly


Hell yes, does this mean the mics are working too?


----------



## bobcaruso

rudyy said:


> MIUI 1.11.9 has ice cream sandwich framework and under phone info it says the os is 4.0.1. and everything works. It has the same look as in this thread's op.
> 
> I flashed 1.11.9 over Liquid Smooth 3.1, after wiping caches and data.
> 
> Boot Manager doesn't work with ice cream sandwich.


Sooooooo, what's your point, 1.11.9 is GB, regardless of the (partial ICS) framework, this is ICS


----------



## martian-dx7

Wow you are awesome dude... I can't wait to run this Rom!!!!



firstEncounter said:


> Just got radio working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to do now is iron out a few bugs and build 2 will be up shortly


----------



## Lurch81

firstEncounter said:


> Just got radio working! All I have to do now is iron out a few bugs and build 2 will be up shortly


Awesome!!!! Be up tonight?









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rudyy

bobcaruso said:


> Sooooooo, what's your point, 1.11.9 is GB, regardless of the (partial ICS) framework, this is ICS


i guess i have no point


----------



## firstEncounter

Trying to get audio recording working. In-call audio works fine, but apps like Voice Search error out. That's the only thing holding this build up.


----------



## vwxyuqo

firstEncounter said:


> Just got radio working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to do now is iron out a few bugs and build 2 will be up shortly


OMG!!! just can't wait no longer for it!!


----------



## error311

firstEncounter said:


> Trying to get audio recording working. In-call audio works fine, but apps like Voice Search error out. That's the only thing holding this build up.


Ah thanks for the update. For me I never used Audio Recording or Voice Search so I wouldn't mind if they didnt work







Id still 110% take build #2 without either them 2 things







Thanks for all the hardwork you have been doing really appreciate everything!


----------



## Lurch81

error311 said:


> Ah thanks for the update. For me I never used Audio Recording or Voice Search so I wouldn't mind if they didnt work Id still 110% take build #2 without either them 2 things Thanks for all the hardwork you have been doing really appreciate everything!


Agreed never use voice recording/search if you can't get em tonight ill take a build 2 minus them...maybe build 3 with them tomorrow or next and THANKS FOR THIS!









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SYL

firstEncounter said:


> Trying to get audio recording working. In-call audio works fine, but apps like Voice Search error out. That's the only thing holding this build up.


Could you post without those last audio fixes?







I just need audio in call, plz 
GREAT work!!!


----------



## martian-dx7

^^
Yeah I also never use voice search...so I'd be happy with Build 2...lol.


----------



## Jays2Kings

What, voice search is awesome, I for one would wait for recording audio since Encounter is so close to having that working add well, plus I'd love to try the next speech to text on keyboards.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zackaryry

Jays2Kings said:


> What, voice search is awesome, I for one would wait for recording audio since Encounter is so close to having that working add well, plus I'd love to try the next speech to text on keyboards.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I second this. I don't Voice Search a lot, but the new speech to text would be awesome.


----------



## SYL

zackaryry said:


> I second this. I don't Voice Search a lot, but the new speech to text would be awesome.


Dang, I completely forgot about it&#8230; ah well, it can wait


----------



## zackaryry

SYL said:


> Dang, I completely forgot about it&#8230; ah well, it can wait


Lol to be honest I think I'd rather just have the radio and wait as well. This is excruciating.


----------



## error311

In the end its firstencounters call


----------



## Blacksantron

I'm going to ruin another touch screen from over use refreshing this thread.. I've got goose bumps.


----------



## Jays2Kings

zackaryry said:


> In the end its firstencounters call


Haha that's kind of a pun (since he's working on calling)


----------



## Blacksantron

I have never once used voice recording. Bring on the radio!.. Also GPS? I know where I live. Could care less about checking in at the bar


----------



## Lurch81

I wanna try out ics voice input as well but would love radio in mean time









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsiphoner

This anticipation reminds me of when cm7 was about to drop. Wow, I had already came to the conclusion we wouldn't get ics. Just wow!


----------



## bigdog357

oh ya bring it on ics baby woot woot,hope to c this up asap,great work to the dev.OUTSTADING...ALSO WATED TO THANK ALL DEVS WHO HAVE HELPED PUT THIS TOGETHER,THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## ibleedteal

Wow im excited for this to drop!! I have miui 1.11.9, but I want the true ICS experience, hope the radio is up working soon. Major props firstEncounter and all the devs working hard on this rom project yeee!!


----------



## firstEncounter

Sorry to everyone anxiously awaiting a working radio, build 2 will have to wait until the morning. I just had to SBF my phone since it randomly stopped booting (bizarre as hell), and I need at least /some/ sleep tonight. I promise the wait's worth it.


----------



## bigdog357

wait we will,thanks 4 all the work,good luck tomorrow.


----------



## djxsilence

firstEncounter said:


> Sorry to everyone anxiously awaiting a working radio, build 2 will have to wait until the morning. I just had to SBF my phone since it randomly stopped booting (bizarre as hell), and I need at least /some/ sleep tonight. I promise the wait's worth it.


Dude i'm hella excited! can't wait to see what works. Heck, if a vast majority of things work, (radio, sms, etc) this could become my new daily rom







i'm gonna be following this closely


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

Wow this is much further ahead then the other and I just found out about it. Gonna flash tomorrow night to see how it is. At least it's not all yellowish haha.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## KevTN

I go to bed no radio, wake up and read RADIO!! Encounter, you da MAN!!! I for one appreciate you and all the devs for all your hard work!!!!!!! a million thanks


----------



## error311

I just wanted to say I tryed "Nova Launcher" with Build #1 and it has wallpaper scrolling (have to set on in the settings). So I am wondering is the wallpaper scrolling with Trebuchet(cm9 launcher) not included yet ?

Heres the link to Nova Launcher: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1389071

It appears I found my answer, doesn't seem CM9 Launcher has wallpaper scrolling yet.





Edit again lol: I just want to add I think Nova Launcher is alot better at the moment then Trebuchet. I think it feels alot smoother, has more options and of course wallpaper scrolling is an plus. I am def gonna use Nova Launcher on your build #2 !


----------



## ImaComputa

The DX is at its end of life they said. It's not going to get ICS they said. Just buy a $300 nexus they said. Well HA!


----------



## mondos

Wait by morning, do you mean right now? Sorry I'm so anxious








.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

mondos said:


> Wait by morning, do you mean right now? Sorry I'm so anxious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha me too, I'm nowhere near a comp so if this comes out today and I can flash from liberty I an gonna give this a try. So can't wait!!!

Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


----------



## flybass

radio progress sounds very exciting! any chance build 2 will work in a boot manager slot? I'd love to try this but i need gps


----------



## NinjaGoku

The rom was great very snappy n ran smooth only cons - installing third party apps wont stay it says its installing but doesnt n the mic didnt work other than its ICS all the way.
hope ur next build will have camera n the mic working o yea n the app installing (but i feel thats only me)


----------



## error311

NinjaGoku said:


> The rom was great very snappy n ran smooth only cons - installing third party apps wont stay it says its installing but doesnt n the mic didnt work other than its ICS all the way.
> hope ur next build will have camera n the mic working o yea n the app installing (but i feel thats only me)


I had no problem installing 3rd party apps. Also of course the mic didnt work, should build #2. Also Camera will prob be one of the last things as no other ICS Port has camera working yet.


----------



## soulsiphoner

Definitely going to sacrifice GPS and camera to get a taste of ics!


----------



## Jays2Kings

NinjaGoku said:


> The rom was great very snappy n ran smooth only cons - installing third party apps wont stay it says its installing but doesnt n the mic didnt work other than its ICS all the way.
> hope ur next build will have camera n the mic working o yea n the app installing (but i feel thats only me)


No other Motorola ICS port has the camera working, and Encounter rallies on other Motorola devs' progress, so when one Motorola device has a working camera, then you can expect a camera on this port.

And for third party apps, did you do the workaround?


----------



## ibleedteal

soulsiphoner said:


> Definitely going to sacrifice GPS and camera to get a taste of ics!


im thinking of doing the same, or i might just wait it out till the next build and that will probably done in about a week or so cause this rom is progressing quickly, which is a nice suprise for all of droid x ICS fans.


----------



## soulsiphoner

ibleedteal said:


> im thinking of doing the same, or i might just wait it out till the next build and that will probably done in about a week or so cause this rom is progressing quickly, which is a nice suprise for all of droid x ICS fans.


Yeah I agree about the progress but at the same time it could halt like shadow ics and we hardly hear from cvpcs, although when we do hear from the legend, it's normally great news!


----------



## flybass

can anyone comment as to whether the browser is faster than miui browser?


----------



## treubber

Looking forward to it!

My CM7-ified Droid X sent this while my back was turned.


----------



## soulsiphoner

I can't imagine how many people are keeping tabs on this thread atm.


----------



## ibleedteal

soulsiphoner said:


> Yeah I agree about the progress but at the same time it could halt like shadow ics and we hardly hear from cvpcs, although when we do hear from the legend, it's normally great news!


this rom is already ahead of shadowics's ics rom. encounterics has the hardware acceleration working, the wifi working well etc.. things are moving alot smoother in this thread it seems like for this ICS rom. has anyone seen the video of this rom on youtube yet? i was blown away just by what i saw in the video of this bad tushy ICS rom!! wooo!


----------



## soulsiphoner

ibleedteal said:


> this rom is already ahead of shadowics's ics rom. encounterics has the hardware acceleration working, the wifi working well etc.. things are moving alot smoother in this thread it seems like for this ICS rom. has anyone seen the video of this rom on youtube yet? i was blown away just by what i saw in the video of this bad tushy ICS rom!! wooo!


The anticipation grows! LoL


----------



## MyrtleDx

Can't wait for the update today. Thanks for all the hard work


----------



## soulsiphoner

I normally don't post often, but I can't help but be excited for this. Btw, we should be able to wipe all and flash coming from miui I hope.


----------



## KevTN

I have no idea with what you mean? Crap its been 5 mins I have wonder if something new happened.

Sheesh how many people are watching this thread?! Lol


----------



## soulsiphoner

FirstEncounter might still be sleeping lol


----------



## Rupps

soulsiphoner said:


> I normally don't post often, but I can't help but be excited for this. Btw, we should be able to wipe all and flash coming from miui I hope.


You can. I did it last night onto build #1, and he says that we can flash build #2 right over it.

55 people currently watching this thread. Hahaha, I don't blame them (us)


----------



## ibleedteal

soulsiphoner said:


> I normally don't post often, but I can't help but be excited for this. Btw, we should be able to wipe all and flash coming from miui I hope.


i hope so to soul, because im running miui 1.11.9 for now. i think on my sdcard i do have a backup gb .605 on my sd card lol


----------



## bobAbooey

If you guys have the time and do not need to make calls, flash this thing, it's worth it.


----------



## -TSON-

firstEncounter said:


> Just got radio working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to do now is iron out a few bugs and build 2 will be up shortly


cry
ing
manly
tears


----------



## soulsiphoner

bobAbooey said:


> If you guys have the time and do not need to make calls, flash this thing, it's worth it.


I'm tempted to. Gotta have my radio though and we don't know when build #2 is actually hitting, could be delayed for any reason under the sun. LoL


----------



## bigdog357

omg i think im losing my mind waiting for the drop,lol its all good, i think ill pull through but i might need CPR here in a few,woot woot.


----------



## zach.discgolf

Should of never told us an update was coming this morning, causing panic lol

Sent from my DROIDX Cm7Gb using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## zach.discgolf

ouble post:


----------



## soulsiphoner

zach.discgolf said:


> Should of never told us an update was coming this morning, causing panic lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX Cm7Gb using RootzWiki Forums


Panic ain't even the word! LoL


----------



## zach.discgolf

soulsiphoner said:


> Panic ain't even the word! LoL


Massive hysterical clusterf*ck of sheer madness?

Sent from my DROIDX Cm7Gb using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## soulsiphoner

zach.discgolf said:


> Massive hysterical clusterf*ck of sheer madness?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX Cm7Gb using RootzWiki Forums


Lmao!!! I don't think it's that serious.


----------



## Jays2Kings

soulsiphoner said:


> I can't imagine how many people are keeping tabs on this thread atm.


By looking how many are subscribed to the thread at the top of the page haha.I really wish I could of made a backup of the ICS port, so I could just switch back and site it to my friends, but for now, all I need is a radio and it will be my daily ROM, my family better have a real camera for Christmas.


----------



## soulsiphoner

Jays2Kings said:


> By looking how many are subscribed to the thread at the top of the page haha.


LoL you gotta remember that there's a lot of people that never sign up and will just come here and download stuff when it's announced.


----------



## bretth18

Take into consideration this dev is only 16!


----------



## ibleedteal

wait what encounter is only 16? this kid is doing awesome things at a young age!


----------



## bretth18

ibleedteal said:


> wait what encounter is only 16? this kid is doing awesome things at a young age!


Yup check his twitter Bio... lol I hope I'm making roms like him by next year


----------



## razgriz8426

Mad props bro. As a fellow 16 year old, I could only dream of being this BA








He better have build 2 posted to a good download site, because that sucker is going to be flooded!


----------



## Spirotot

razgriz8426 said:


> He better have build 2 posted to a good download site, because that sucker is going to be flooded!


+1


----------



## soulsiphoner

razgriz8426 said:


> Mad props bro. As a fellow 16 year old, I could only dream of being this BA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He better have build 2 posted to a good download site, because that sucker is going to be flooded!


The onslaught of downloads is gonna be crazy!


----------



## JeremyLeroy96

The touchscreen was a bit finicky for me. That going to be fixed in build 2?


----------



## soulsiphoner

If I flash build 1 can I get into cwm recovery and wipe all then flash back to something else until build 2 is up?


----------



## JeremyLeroy96

soulsiphoner said:


> If I flash build 1 can I get into cwm recovery and wipe all then flash back to something else until build 2 is up?


Yeah, you can go to the bootmenu (volume down when LED turns blue while booting) then go to clockwork recovery from there, then do your business.


----------



## Lurch81

anyone know why I get vibration from touching app drawer icon? No where else do I get it and haven't found setting for haptic feedback

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## coltzfan

well for some reason build 1 did not flash as planned. SBFing and will try again. Also, I am not familiar as I would like to be with this recovery system with choices. LOL. what should I boot this as? 2-init?


----------



## Slowcaddy

coltzfan said:


> well for some reason build 1 did not flash as planned. SBFing and will try again. Also, I am not familiar as I would like to be with this recovery system with choices. LOL. what should I boot this as? 2-init?


Its a 2nd init rom like cm7 and MIUI. It also has the boot menu option while booting like miui defx

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowcaddy

I dunno if anyone else said this but you can run cat.jpg in terminal as su to enable rom manager for ur current sesion

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## collierclark

Would it be to much to ask someone to post a quick guide on how to flash this ROM from the beginning. Can I dl this directly to my phone and install via ROM manager?


----------



## Slowcaddy

collierclark said:


> Would it be to much to ask someone to post a quick guide on how to flash this ROM from the beginning. Can I dl this directly to my phone and install via ROM manager?


What r u coming from?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## collierclark

Slowcaddy said:


> What r u coming from?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Revnumbers cm7.


----------



## MyrtleDx

Make sure your rooted .602 or .605 and have d2 boot strap. If coming from cm7 or miui skip first step. Go in recovery wipe data, cache and install ROM. After installed you can not use d2 bootstrap it will brick your phone. in order to get into recover when ics is installed reboot and when the blue light comes on press down on volume.


----------



## Slowcaddy

Just get to cwr and make sure to wipe everything maybe even system just to be on the safe side then flash the rom followed immediately by the gapps. Reboot will take a while so be patient

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ram130

Just flashed this from clockwork and got stuck at the M...suggestions/instructions?



collierclark said:


> Would it be to much to ask someone to post a quick guide on how to flash this ROM from the beginning. Can I dl this directly to my phone and install via ROM manager?


Same here..I'm coming from .602/605 stock.


----------



## Slowcaddy

ram130 said:


> Just flashed this from clockwork and got stuck at the M...suggestions/instructions?
> 
> Same here..I'm coming from .602/605 stock.


It hangs on the M logo for a bit. How long did you wait

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ram130

Sbf-ing now..will root from .602 and not take the OTA..then install bootstrap and flash again..I think I have a theory to get the radio working.


----------



## ram130

Slowcaddy said:


> It hangs on the M logo for a bit. How long did you wait
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


lol maybe 2mins..


----------



## Slowcaddy

ram130 said:


> lol maybe 2mins..


I dunno how long it takes but I know its long cause I was about to pull my battery when the boot ani started









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ram130

Slowcaddy said:


> I dunno how long it takes but I know its long cause I was about to pull my battery when the boot ani started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


True..I got two questions:

1. is it necessary to Format System?
2. Should I mount System before installing?


----------



## Slowcaddy

ram130 said:


> True..I got two questions:
> 
> 1. is it necessary to Format System?
> 2. Should I mount System before installing?


It should wipe system and mount it upon install but it wouldn't hurt if u did

Sent from my DROIDX on your moms bed


----------



## ram130

Slowcaddy said:


> It should wipe system and mount it upon install but it wouldn't hurt if u did
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX on your moms bed


I think it did..because thats what I did before and got stuck. Gonna try it without it..just going to format system and data.


----------



## coltzfan

11 minutes and counting at the logo. LOL. That is from a fresh SBF and format of data, cache, system.


----------



## Slowcaddy

ram130 said:


> I think it did..because thats what I did before and got stuck. Gonna try it without it..just going to format system and data.


Let me know how it works out. I always formatt system manually because I'm OCD

Sent from my DROIDX on your moms bed


----------



## Slowcaddy

coltzfan said:


> 11 minutes and counting at the logo. LOL. That is from a fresh SBF and format of data, cache, system.


I thinks that is long enough to wait lol. Possibly a bad download

Sent from my DROIDX on your moms bed


----------



## bobAbooey

When I flash a rom after a fresh sbf, I never wipe anything. Just how I do it and it works.

When I flashed, I didn't mount ir format anything. Never have .


----------



## ram130

Slowcaddy said:


> Let me know how it works out. I always formatt system manually because I'm OCD
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX on your moms bed


lol same here. Anyway I just flashed the rom after formatting data, system and cache. Flash the rom then gapps, rebooted and now it's still at the M logo..I'll update again in 4min


----------



## coltzfan

I am re downloading on the PC and will transfer over to the phone. See if that works.


----------



## ram130

4mins and going at the M logo...I'm gonna do a md5 check, no way it's a bad download lol..



coltzfan said:


> I am re downloading on the PC and will transfer over to the phone. See if that works.


i'll try again then..


----------



## bobAbooey

This is my md5: 0f546c18b21d329a5c69b67e960142e8

Just my $.2, 2 min is too long. Never had one that is going to boot take that long


----------



## Jays2Kings

I'm currently back on cm7, when I tried the encounter's ICS port I just sbf'd, OTA update to .605, used the Droid 3 method to root, and Droid 2 bootstrapped it. flash the 2 zips and then wiped data and it just worked, you spend anywhere from 1 to 5 minutes on the first boot but afterwards it may boot before the whole boot animation can finish.


----------



## ram130

bobAbooey said:


> This is my md5: 0f546c18b21d329a5c69b67e960142e8
> 
> Just my $.2, 2 min is too long. Never had one that is going to boot take that long


This is mine c774e1ab62f5ed73bf91eee1b9d9e5ad ..will re download


----------



## coltzfan

bobAbooey said:


> This is my md5: 0f546c18b21d329a5c69b67e960142e8
> 
> Just my $.2, 2 min is too long. Never had one that is going to boot take that long


That is what I got also from the PC download....but one from phone did not match. So hopefully it might boot this time. LOL


----------



## ram130

Actually I see what happen. I transferred the file via USB to my DX..the original file on my laptop matches up with the correct MD5. it seems USB transfer corrupts the file most times. Anyway just gonna use my laptop's built in SD card reader..explains alot lol..


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

It may make a difference if you're on 2.5.0.8 CWR as installed from the bootstrap app, or 5.0.2.0 as updated from the ROM Manager app. Just a thought


----------



## bobAbooey

Hope you guys get it working. It's a totally different experience.


----------



## error311

bobAbooey said:


> Hope you guys get it working. It's a totally different experience.


Its an freaking great experience, I can't flash anything else even without the radio I dont care lol


----------



## coltzfan

this time, we are trying CWR and installing from there. See how it goes. I can see it now, get it loaded and Beta 2 drops. LOL


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Add soon as all the major issues at worked out I'm definitely gonna give this a try. On liberty now Abba its giving me issues don't know if I should ride liberty out until the ics issues are fixed or if I should run cm7 or MIUI until then. Suggestions?

Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


----------



## error311

coltzfan said:


> this time, we are trying CWR and installing from there. See how it goes. I can see it now, get it loaded and Beta 2 drops. LOL


dont jinx it, KNOCK ON WOOD NOW !


----------



## coltzfan

That did it!!!!! I installed Rom Manager, then flashed 2nd init and installed bootstrap.....Then booted into recovery from bootstrap, Manually cleared system, cache, and data and manually mounted system. Then installed zip, then gapps. Rebooted system and now on ICS!!!!!


----------



## milski65

error311 said:


> Its an freaking great experience, I can't flash anything else even without the radio I dont care lol


Even with no radio? It's that awesome? On 2.1 now and I'm getting an itch.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsiphoner

Started to flash build 1 but backed out thinking build 2 will be dropping soon enough lol


----------



## pbj420

Try installing rom after u wipe data, cache, and davlik. Then reboot. After it boots into rom, then reboot into cwr and flash gapps. Then reboot. That is how I got it to work the first day beta 1 dropped

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jays2Kings

ram130 said:


> It may make a difference if you're on 2.5.0.8 CWR as installed from the bootstrap app, or 5.0.2.0 as updated from the ROM Manager app. Just a thought


Maybe, I have the zip for Droid x's flash to 5.0.2. I flashed to it then installed the ROM.


----------



## Slowcaddy

coltzfan said:


> That did it!!!!! I installed Rom Manager, then flashed 2nd init and installed bootstrap.....Then booted into recovery from bootstrap, Manually cleared system, cache, and data and manually mounted system. Then installed zip, then gapps. Rebooted system and now on ICS!!!!!


Way to go man enjoy it!

Sent from my DROIDX on your moms bed


----------



## error311

milski65 said:


> Even with no radio? It's that awesome? On 2.1 now and I'm getting an itch.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Ive been running almost 24 hours now battery is at about 40% with 4 hours screen on & wifi on too. I been just checking it out/getting used to it. I really like it alot and Nova Launcher I think is alot better then CM9 launcher at the moment too so I recommend checking out that if you flash ICS. I can't find many bugs/issues at all, I did make an list and it was rather short lol But yeah I can't go back now everything else just makes me sad


----------



## coltzfan

Ya know I am.....well a flashaholic ever since my Droid 1. and I am very impressed with this rom. I am running TiBu and it has restored 116 apps in less than 30 seconds. Screenshots works which is cool. Havent done much as it is restoring. market works too.

EDIT: It restored the apps, but they are not listed in the app folder. doing a reboot to see if they come up. Oh yeah, all the darn buttons are backwards....Open is not on the right, and cancel is on the left for some things. just an FYI LOL


----------



## bobAbooey

Haha, that takes some getting used to.


----------



## brillntred06

so if I flash this will I be able to make calls/send texts or not since there's no radio?


----------



## soulsiphoner

brillntred06 said:


> so if I flash this will I be able to make calls/send texts or not since there's no radio?


Nope. No radio = no calls/texts or web without a wifi connection.


----------



## sageDieu

brillntred06 said:


> so if I flash this will I be able to make calls/send texts or not since there's no radio?


That's right. Radio fix (beta 2) should be coming soon.


----------



## soulsiphoner

Here on the east coast of America it's after 4pm lol I've been trolling this thread since 12noon...needless to say I'm very excited to see build 2 hit!


----------



## coltzfan

brillntred06 said:


> so if I flash this will I be able to make calls/send texts or not since there's no radio?


No. I tried Google talk and that did not work either. might be a setting issue


----------



## bigdog357

ive been running this for a day now with no problems,till now that is. i went to reboot my phone into cwr to go back to stock till the next update and its stuck at the m logo,it was rebooting fine not sure what happened here.


----------



## coltzfan

OMG I love the screensaver mode....sorry. hey a squirrel


----------



## Jays2Kings

soulsiphoner said:


> Here on the east coast of America it's after 4pm lol I've been trolling this thread since 12noon...needless to say I'm very excited to see build 2 hit!


Same coast here, been more than 12 hours since Encounter said he went to sleep, either he's working real hard on fixing recordings or he's a heavy sleeper.


----------



## coltzfan

Jays2Kings said:


> Same coast here, been more than 12 hours since Encounter said he went to sleep, either he's working real hard on fixing recordings or he's a heavy sleeper.


Well if he is anything like my teenager...they need atleast 21 hours of sleep each day!!


----------



## soulsiphoner

Maybe he's on the west coast and it's only like 1am over there now lol.


----------



## firstEncounter

I'm not still sleeping, guys. Just putting the final touches on build 2.


----------



## coltzfan

firstEncounter said:


> I'm not still sleeping, guys. Just putting the final touches on build 2.


+1


----------



## Jays2Kings

firstEncounter said:


> I'm not still sleeping, guys. Just putting the final touches on build 2.


Haha, at least you're up, sorry for bothering you, I think I speak for everyone when I say we can't wait.


----------



## Slowcaddy

firstEncounter said:


> I'm not still sleeping, guys. Just putting the final touches on build 2.


Sweetness









Sent from my DROIDX on your moms bed


----------



## soulsiphoner

This dude is about to mark his name down with the best of em!


----------



## flybass

can't wait to give it a go


----------



## ImaComputa

error311 said:


> Ive been running almost 24 hours now battery is at about 40% with 4 hours screen on & wifi on too. I been just checking it out/getting used to it. I really like it alot and Nova Launcher I think is alot better then CM9 launcher at the moment too so I recommend checking out that if you flash ICS. I can't find many bugs/issues at all, I did make an list and it was rather short lol But yeah I can't go back now everything else just makes me sad


Damn that's pretty good. Is everybody else getting the same? Once the radio is working I'll probably try this out.


----------



## Infazzdar

Flashing this a soon as build two is released! =D


----------



## error311

ImaComputa said:


> Damn that's pretty good. Is everybody else getting the same? Once the radio is working I'll probably try this out.


I should mention I do have an extended battery too


----------



## Jays2Kings

error311 said:


> I should mention I do have an extended battery too


Yeah that's only a minor detail, it doesn't change anything


----------



## pbj420

I really hope that all of u that are being really impatient are donating something to this young man. I say sit back and wait. That way all of his attention is focused on the task at hand.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Imacellist

pbj420 said:


> I really hope that all of u that are being really impatient are donating something to this young man. I say sit back and wait. That way all of his attention is focused on the task at hand.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Agreed. This stuff takes time and energy. Rushing and or bugging the developer will not make it come sooner. I understand the excitement myself, but bugging him will provide nothing.


----------



## soulsiphoner

+1 about donations! I'm sending out a few this coming March and will definitely send firstEncounter something.


----------



## KiGood

I definitely donated to FirstEncounter, I haven't even tried build #1 because of lack of radios, but with how quick he's worked and with radios and ICS imminent, he's deserved some money for all his hard work!


----------



## bobcaruso

pbj420 said:


> I really hope that all of u that are being really impatient are donating something to this young man. I say sit back and wait. That way all of his attention is focused on the task at hand.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Interesting handle, 2 of my favorites, PBJ & 420


----------



## bretth18

Hey does anyone know how to make flashable .zip's? maybe we could make a zip for onscreen buttons using this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1364757


----------



## pbj420

bobcaruso said:


> Interesting handle, 2 of my favorites, PBJ & 420


Thanks alot. Pbj are my initials to my name. And well 420 speaks for itself!









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## error311

bretth18 said:


> Hey does anyone know how to make flashable .zip's? maybe we could make a zip for onscreen buttons using this http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1364757


As that would be cool but I dont see an need for 7 buttons and less screen lol But to each there own atleast there is an way for onscreen buttons.


----------



## bretth18

error311 said:


> As that would be cool but I dont see an need for 7 buttons and less screen lol But to each there own atleast there is an way for onscreen buttons.


I see your point, Personally I never liked the 4.3in form factor, and hard keys. I have no idea how to make a .zip but i will get working on this once build #2 drops


----------



## error311

bretth18 said:


> I see your point, Personally I never liked the 4.3in form factor, and hard keys. I have no idea how to make a .zip but i will get working on this once build #2 drops


Heres basically the information you seek: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20386032&postcount=64


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

error311 said:


> As that would be cool but I dont see an need for 7 buttons and less screen lol But to each there own atleast there is an way for onscreen buttons.


Would be great for when your buttons finally stop working, I guess?


----------



## Infazzdar

Electrical tape over hard buttons + on screen keys = WINNING


----------



## gardobus

bretth18 said:


> I see your point, Personally I never liked the 4.3in form factor, and hard keys. I have no idea how to make a .zip but i will get working on this once build #2 drops


orly? I'll miss my hardkeys whenever I get a GNex. I hated soft keys on my D1, I'd always brush against them on accident, especially when playing games where you had to move quickly around the screen.


----------



## bobcaruso

How's the build commin First?


----------



## error311

bobcaruso said:


> How's the build commin First?


He must of encountered issues


----------



## bretth18

error311 said:


> He must of encountered issues


LOL PUN ON THE NAME FIRST ENCOUNTER


----------



## firstEncounter

Can someone running my first build give me the output of "ls -l /"?


----------



## error311

firstEncounter said:


> Can someone running my first build give me the output of "ls -l /"?


Sure



Code:


export PATH=/data/local/bin:$PATH<br />
[email="[email protected]:/"][email protected]:/[/email] $ export PATH=/data/local/bin:$PATH<br />
[email="[email protected]:/"][email protected]:/[/email] $ls -l /<br />
drwxr-xr-x    3 root	 root			 0 Dec 17 19:34 acct<br />
drwxrwx--x    5 system   cache		 1024 Dec 17 19:35 cache<br />
drwxrwx---    2 system   system		   0 Dec 17 19:34 cdrom<br />
dr-x------    2 root	 root			 0 Dec 17 19:34 config<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    17 Dec 17 19:34 d -> /sys/kernel/debug<br />
drwxrwx--x   23 system   system	    4096 Dec 17 05:44 data<br />
-rw-r--r--    1 root	 root		   118 Dec 17 19:34 default.prop<br />
drwxr-xr-x   12 root	 root		  2180 Dec 17 19:34 dev<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    11 Dec 17 19:34 etc -> /system/etc<br />
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root	 root		 94404 Dec 17 19:34 init<br />
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root	 root		  1677 Dec 17 19:34 init.goldfish.rc<br />
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root	 root		 15698 Dec 17 19:34 init.mapphone_cdma.rc<br />
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root	 root		 15066 Dec 17 19:34 init.rc<br />
-rwxr-x---    1 root	 root		   453 Jan  1  1970 init_prep_keypad.sh<br />
drwxrwx---    2 system   misc			 0 Dec 17 19:34 misc<br />
drwxrwxr-x    7 root	 system		   0 Dec 17 19:34 mnt<br />
drwxr-xr-x    2 root	 root			 0 Dec 17 19:34 osh<br />
drwxrwxr-x    7 system   system	    1024 Jan  1  1970 pds<br />
drwxrwx--x    7 system   system	    1024 Dec 15 02:20 preinstall<br />
dr-xr-xr-x  120 root	 root			 0 Jan  1  1970 proc<br />
drwx------    2 root	 root			 0 Jun 27 20:43 root<br />
drwxr-xr-x    2 root	 root			 0 Dec 17 19:34 sbin<br />
drwxrwx--x    2 system   system		   0 Dec 17 19:34 sd-ext<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    11 Dec 17 19:34 sdcard -> /mnt/sdcard<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    15 Dec 17 19:34 sdcard-ext -> /mnt/sdcard-ext<br />
drwxr-xr-x   15 root	 root			 0 Jan  1  1970 sys<br />
drwxr-xr-x   15 root	 root		  1024 Jan  1  1970 system<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root			 9 Dec 17 19:34 tmp -> /data/tmp<br />
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root	 root			 0 Dec 17 19:34 ueventd.goldfish.rc<br />
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root	 root		  9351 Dec 17 19:34 ueventd.mapphone_cdma.rc<br />
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root	 root		  4078 Dec 17 19:34 ueventd.rc<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root		    14 Dec 17 19:34 vendor -> /system/vendor<br />
[email="[email protected]:/"][email protected]:/[/email] $


----------



## gardobus

where is the /pr0n folder? mine has that :x


----------



## firstEncounter

error311 said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export PATH=/data/local/bin:$PATH<br />
> [email="[email protected]:/"][email protected]:/[/email] $ export PATH=/data/local/bin:$PATH<br />
> [email="[email protected]:/"][email protected]:/[/email] $ls -l /<br />
> drwxr-xr-x	3 root	 root			 0 Dec 17 19:34 acct<br />
> drwxrwx--x	5 system   cache		 1024 Dec 17 19:35 cache<br />
> drwxrwx---	2 system   system		   0 Dec 17 19:34 cdrom<br />
> dr-x------	2 root	 root			 0 Dec 17 19:34 config<br />
> lrwxrwxrwx	1 root	 root			17 Dec 17 19:34 d -> /sys/kernel/debug<br />
> drwxrwx--x   23 system   system		4096 Dec 17 05:44 data<br />
> -rw-r--r--	1 root	 root		   118 Dec 17 19:34 default.prop<br />
> drwxr-xr-x   12 root	 root		  2180 Dec 17 19:34 dev<br />
> lrwxrwxrwx	1 root	 root			11 Dec 17 19:34 etc -> /system/etc<br />
> -rwxr-xr-x	1 root	 root		 94404 Dec 17 19:34 init<br />
> -rwxr-xr-x	1 root	 root		  1677 Dec 17 19:34 init.goldfish.rc<br />
> -rwxr-xr-x	1 root	 root		 15698 Dec 17 19:34 init.mapphone_cdma.rc<br />
> -rwxr-xr-x	1 root	 root		 15066 Dec 17 19:34 init.rc<br />
> -rwxr-x---	1 root	 root		   453 Jan  1  1970 init_prep_keypad.sh<br />
> drwxrwx---	2 system   misc			 0 Dec 17 19:34 misc<br />
> drwxrwxr-x	7 root	 system		   0 Dec 17 19:34 mnt<br />
> drwxr-xr-x	2 root	 root			 0 Dec 17 19:34 osh<br />
> drwxrwxr-x	7 system   system		1024 Jan  1  1970 pds<br />
> drwxrwx--x	7 system   system		1024 Dec 15 02:20 preinstall<br />
> dr-xr-xr-x  120 root	 root			 0 Jan  1  1970 proc<br />
> drwx------	2 root	 root			 0 Jun 27 20:43 root<br />
> drwxr-xr-x	2 root	 root			 0 Dec 17 19:34 sbin<br />
> drwxrwx--x	2 system   system		   0 Dec 17 19:34 sd-ext<br />
> lrwxrwxrwx	1 root	 root			11 Dec 17 19:34 sdcard -> /mnt/sdcard<br />
> lrwxrwxrwx	1 root	 root			15 Dec 17 19:34 sdcard-ext -> /mnt/sdcard-ext<br />
> drwxr-xr-x   15 root	 root			 0 Jan  1  1970 sys<br />
> drwxr-xr-x   15 root	 root		  1024 Jan  1  1970 system<br />
> lrwxrwxrwx	1 root	 root			 9 Dec 17 19:34 tmp -> /data/tmp<br />
> -rwxr-xr-x	1 root	 root			 0 Dec 17 19:34 ueventd.goldfish.rc<br />
> -rwxr-xr-x	1 root	 root		  9351 Dec 17 19:34 ueventd.mapphone_cdma.rc<br />
> -rwxr-xr-x	1 root	 root		  4078 Dec 17 19:34 ueventd.rc<br />
> lrwxrwxrwx	1 root	 root			14 Dec 17 19:34 vendor -> /system/vendor<br />
> [email="[email protected]:/"][email protected]:/[/email] $


Could you do ls /tmp?


----------



## error311

firstEncounter said:


> Could you do ls /tmp?


I get No such file or directory

I also tryed as SU too


----------



## gardobus

maybe:

ls -l /data/tmp

softlinks plz go


----------



## error311

gardobus said:


> maybe:
> 
> ls -l /data/tmp
> 
> softlinks plz go


That says same thing No such file or directory


----------



## error311

I tryed "ls -l /tmp" this is the output



Code:


<br />
<br />
export PATH=/data/local/bin:$PATH<br />
/local/bin:$PATH								   <<br />
[email="[email protected]:/"][email protected]:/[/email] $ls -l /tmp<br />
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root	 root			 9 Dec 17 19:34 /tmp -> /data/tmp<br />
[email="[email protected]:/"][email protected]:/[/email] $

Is that what you wanted ?


----------



## firstEncounter

Thanks, I fixed the /data/tmp error. Now I need to figure out how I broke usb mounting... *sigh*


----------



## error311

firstEncounter said:


> Thanks, I fixed the /data/tmp error. Now I need to figure out how I broke usb mounting... *sigh*


I have faith !


----------



## PavelAK

Do you need any help in development, I am pretty proficient in C/Java and I may be of assistance.


----------



## -TSON-

CRYING
MANY
MANLY 
TEARS 
OMG


----------



## firstEncounter

Annndddd... beta 2 is up! Check the OP.


----------



## error311

firstEncounter said:


> Annndddd... beta 2 is up! Check the OP.


TIGHT ! Sept the download speed







51kb/s lol


----------



## ibleedteal

So MMS doesn't work as stated in the OP correct? Does this mean no texting all together or just picture, multimedia messages etc?


----------



## dsManning

Thank you for all your work. Without voice input, even with radio (calls/3G working) can the person on the other end hear you?


----------



## Scallywag1

dsManning said:


> Thank you for all your work. Without voice input, even with radio (calls/3G working) can the person on the other end hear you?


Think that's more like voice to text.


----------



## bigdog357

sweet thak u soo much..


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

ibleedteal said:


> So MMS doesn't work as stated in the OP correct? Does this mean no texting all together or just picture, multimedia messages etc?


I was going to ask the same thing. Do SMS work and just no SMS? And if anyone's already got this flashed, would they check to see if third party apps work for SMS/MMS? I'm still downloading


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Oh yeah. MD5 available?


----------



## zach.discgolf

For he's a jolly good fellow!

Sent from my DROIDX Cm7Gb using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## gardobus

I'm sure you could use something like GoSMS' MMS service because it essentially just sends the other person a link. If they have GoSMS it loads it, if not they see a link that they can open in the browser.


----------



## ibleedteal

I'll wait it out and see what people say for the non-working MMS in this build when they have it flashed and running.


----------



## firstEncounter

SMS works, MMS doesn't. Voice while calling works, Voice Search and other apps like that don't.

Edit: Updated OP with an MD5.


----------



## SilverTalon

firstEncounter said:


> *Beta 2*: http://www.mediafire.com/?t18l2xakv0v899a (MD5: 869d23e56ff6f764d456deabe7e11927)
> This does not work in an SD slot in Boot Manager! You'll have to SBF if you attempt to. I will figure out why soon.


I'm confused by this, does this mean to copy the file to internal memory to install?


----------



## firstEncounter

SilverTalon said:


> I'm confused by this, does this mean to copy the file to internal memory to install?


No, it means this does not work with the dual-boot app Boot Manager.


----------



## -TSON-

For what it's worth, Boot Manager doesn't support ICS on any device because of boot-related changes. So it's not your fault


----------



## sparks639

Firstencounter, I am very impressed. Thanks bro.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverTalon

firstEncounter said:


> No, it means this does not work with the dual-boot app Boot Manager.


Thank you sir,

Only other thing, the hash that I am getting on the file is 3406D9EA012ACA2D3E9BB30B1446410F, can anyone else confirm? I've downloaded twice.


----------



## shobon

Just installed and it's running decently. It gets a bit laggy when typing and Talk FC's when setting up the phone, but other than that it's great


----------



## shvr

SilverTalon said:


> Olny other thing, the hash that I am getting on the file is 3406D9EA012ACA2D3E9BB30B1446410F, can anyone else confirm? I've downloaded twice.


I got the same hash as you.


----------



## firstEncounter

SilverTalon said:


> Thank you sir,
> 
> Olny other thing, the hash that I am getting on the file is 3406D9EA012ACA2D3E9BB30B1446410F, can anyone else confirm? I've downloaded twice.


Can someone confirm? I hope I didn't upload the wrong one...


----------



## SilverTalon

firstEncounter said:


> Can someone confirm? I hope I didn't upload the wrong one...


No one will fault you if you did, shit happens


----------



## ibleedteal

Im running miui 1.11.9 and I tried droid 2 bootstrap to reboot in cwr but its a no go to install this rom, help please?


----------



## shvr

firstEncounter said:


> Can someone confirm? I hope I didn't upload the wrong one...


I can confirm it. Same hash as SilverTalon.


----------



## firstEncounter

ibleedteal said:


> Im running miui 1.11.9 and I tried droid 2 bootstrap to reboot in cwr but its a no go to install this rom, help please?


MIUI is a 2nd-init ROM, bootstrappers are not required. While booting, press the VolDown button when the LED flashes blue.


----------



## WxMan

shvr said:


> I can confirm it. Same hash as SilverTalon.


Same here.


----------



## halfiedp

Did anyone get wifi to work? Mine just cycles between obtaining IP address and saved address


----------



## firstEncounter

Alright, the one I uploaded has a modified apns-conf.xml in an attempt to fix MMS. It caused com.android.phone to FC on me, but if no one else has problems then I guess it's good.


----------



## firstEncounter

halfiedp said:


> Did anyone get wifi to work? Mine just cycles between obtaining IP address and saved address


It does that on the first boot for some reason. Reboot.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

3406d9ea012aca2d3e9bb30b1446410f Downloads/EncounterICS-X/EncounterICS-Beta2.zip

with md5sum on gentoo AMD64

Though the filename does say Beta2 in it. Perhaps you checked md5 on the wrong file, but upped the right file?


----------



## zackaryry

Maybe I'm crazy, but you said we could flash this right over build 1, right? I did that and I was stuck at boot logo for 5+ mins. I then went into recovery and wiped cache thinking maybe it would help (but avoided doing a full reset since I have yet to backup with titanium) and then it booted. Android is updating, et cetera.

Once it booted I immediately got a phone call (I use Internet calling, by the way) but could not hear my friend and she could not hear me. Also, it appears that I can't use wifi, even though it says I am connected with max bars. I can't use Google Voice, browser, or anything. -*edit*- _Even after a reboot, this did not work, and I also got a phone force close._

I just wanted to put this out there, I am gonna do a backup now and then try reflashing after a factory reset.

Also, I want to say that you are the most magical dev I have ever come across.


----------



## JeremyLeroy96

Phone crashes when I make or receive a call...

EDIT: Reboot fixed it!


----------



## halfiedp

I rebooted...still no wifi. Same with gallery, no go. These are small things for me though, thanks for giving us ICS!!


----------



## error311

I am not having any issues, phone calls in and out fine, text messaging perfect, GPS working too, and Wifi is fine. THANKS a ton firstencounter I am happy & thanks for the early xmas gift for us


----------



## halfiedp

Edit: never mind, I'm dumb.


----------



## ibleedteal

error311 said:


> I am not having any issues, phone calls in and out fine, text messaging perfect, GPS working too, and Wifi is fine. THANKS a ton firstencounter I am happy & thanks for the early xmas gift for us


How's your gallery working?


----------



## bigdog357

is there a market i dont c one


----------



## KevTN

Ok...clear cache/davik format system...anything else? Also I saw you had gapps in op so does that mean need to reflash that?

Thanks


----------



## error311

halfiedp said:


> Does anyone know how to add Widgets to the launcher?


Dock drawer, but I recommend downloading Nova Launcher Beta: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071 Has alot more options, scrollable wallpapers, widgets in drawer and like Gingerbread but you have to place it in system/app if you want the ICS widget drawer


----------



## firstEncounter

bigdog357 said:


> is there a market i dont c one


Flash the gapps zip too.


----------



## firstEncounter

KevTN said:


> Ok...clear cache/davik format system...anything else? Also I saw you had gapps in op so does that mean need to reflash that?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, gapps needs to be reflashed.


----------



## error311

ibleedteal said:


> How's your gallery working?


It force closes like everybody else, has since Build #1 for me. But to bypass it go to Settings > Storage > click "Pictures, Videos"


----------



## ibleedteal

firstEncounter said:


> Flash the gapps zip too.


I never flashed gapps before, do you do this in cwr once you have installed the rom?


----------



## firstEncounter

ibleedteal said:


> I never flashed gapps before, do you do this in cwr once you have installed the rom?


Yes.


----------



## bigdog357

ok thank u kind sir,and ill get that donation sent ur way great work


----------



## mondos

By flashing the gapps, does that mean installing them in cwr with the "update from sd" option?


----------



## firstEncounter

mondos said:


> By flashing the gapps, does that mean installing them in cwr with the "update from sd" option?


Yep, install them just like you would any other ROM.


----------



## shvr

mondos said:


> By flashing the gapps, does that mean installing them in cwr with the "update from sd" option?


You flash gapps the same way you flash a rom. Install zip from sdcard.


----------



## bigshotrob22

So does recovery work normally now?


----------



## mondos

shvr said:


> You flash gapps the same way you flash a rom. Install zip from sdcard.


Wait so do I choose "update from sd" or "install from sd" ?


----------



## firstEncounter

bigshotrob22 said:


> So does recovery work normally now?


It's still using the bootmenu method.


----------



## KevTN

Use install from sd


----------



## gardobus

mondos said:


> Wait so do I choose "update from sd" or "install from sd" ?


Install..


----------



## ibleedteal

Thank so so much firstEncounter for all your help and very quick replies. I am charging up my phone now to install this awesome rom! Im very excited from what I have heard so far and what I saw on the youtube video of this rom the other night!!


----------



## KevTN

It is 1130showing here..d/ling now. I will flash tomorrow...Encounter thanks!!!


----------



## mondos

is SD card mounting not working for anyone else?


----------



## bigshotrob22

mondos said:


> is SD card mounting not working for anyone else?


That's a known issue..look at the OP


----------



## firstEncounter

mondos said:


> is SD card mounting not working for anyone else?


Read the OP.


----------



## shobon

firstEncounter said:


> Can someone confirm? I hope I didn't upload the wrong one...





Code:


[email protected] ~/Downloads $ md5sum EncounterICS-Beta2.zip<br />
3406d9ea012aca2d3e9bb30b1446410f  EncounterICS-Beta2.zip


----------



## Jays2Kings

About CWR on this port, do you Encounter have to fix it for your port or does Clockwork have to make a working version for ICS on Droid X?


----------



## ibleedteal

Ok so for the usb mounting do I run this command through terminal emulator "echo /dev/block/mmcblk0 > /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun0/file"


----------



## jun991013

Backing up my system.. SO that i wont have to SBF. I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXITED to flash this! So So happy!


----------



## firstEncounter

ibleedteal said:


> Ok so for the usb mounting do I run this command through terminal emulator "echo /dev/block/mmcblk0 > /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun0/file"


After getting root by running "su", yes.


----------



## firstEncounter

Jays2Kings said:


> About CWR on this port, do you Encounter have to fix it for your port or does Clockwork have to make a working version for ICS on Droid X?


CWR is included with this ROM? I'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

ibleedteal said:


> After getting root by running "su", yes.


Does this affect SD mounting permanently, or does it need done on a per use basis?


----------



## csk444

Speakerphone's not working for me. Just thought id mention it. 
Great work so far Encounter, Can't believe how fast this ROM is coming along.


----------



## SilverTalon

Ok, it booted once for me, but will no longer boot, just hangs at first image. I am able to get into a stock recovery (not clockwork) and wipe data, but still not booting.


----------



## bretth18

This is fantastic work. Can't wait for the camera to get fixed!


----------



## firstEncounter

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Does this affect SD mounting permanently, or does it need done on a per use basis?


Per-use. I messed something up and now sys.usb.config isn't updated to "mass_storage,adb", only "adb" when mass storage is selected.


----------



## firstEncounter

csk444 said:


> Speakerphone's not working for me. Just thought id mention it.
> Great work so far Encounter, Can't believe how fast this ROM is coming along.


Speakerphone was another non-working feature. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Jays2Kings

firstEncounter said:


> CWR is included with this ROM? I'm not sure what you're talking about.


No, uh never mind, I'm not really sure what I'm talking about either haha.

But if I flash CWR, will it work?


----------



## trotondo

this is amazing I cant believe I am using ICS on my droid x thanks so much encounter this is top notch stuff can't wait to have it fully functional but now with radio this is definitely my daily driver


----------



## ibleedteal

Can I flash this going straight from miui 1.11.9?


----------



## sportsterBK8

This is awesome, this will definitely hold me over til I get my hands on a nexus, I gotta say, I will always love the android development community.


----------



## error311

I cant turn off automatic brightness, anybody else have this issue ?


----------



## KiGood

This is working unbelievably well, it's like having a new phone once again, I can't put it down. Flashed from Liberty v3 by wiping data and cache no problems at all. Gallery force closes for me but I can access my pictures through storage. Everything else works like it should. Definitely my new daily driver. My pre-emptive donation was not in vain. Thank you FirstEncounter!


----------



## firstEncounter

error311 said:


> I cant turn off automatic brightness, anybody else have this issue ?


Oh, that bug is still there... I thought I fixed it.


----------



## UnfedBear67

ibleedteal said:


> Can I flash this going straight from miui 1.11.9?


Yes, i just did, i did a data/cache wipe before and after installing and installed google apps all in one sitting. It did take a little to boot up and it almost seemed to boot loop. But now its working and damn this is smooth.


----------



## error311

firstEncounter said:


> Oh, that bug is still there... I thought I fixed it.


I actually didn't have that issue in Build #1 lol

Also when I turned off USB debugging my phone rebooted.


----------



## SilverTalon

firstEncounter said:


> Oh, that bug is still there... I thought I fixed it.


Hey first, I was able to load the rom, but when I rebooted it won't let me get back into the rom. It just stays at the first boot image. I can get into stock recovery but thats about it. Any suggestions before I sbf?


----------



## shvr

firstEncounter said:


> Oh, that bug is still there... I thought I fixed it.


I can disable automatic brightness and set it manually. Works fine here.

EDIT: I take that back. Rebooted and it stopped working.


----------



## firstEncounter

KiGood said:


> This is working unbelievably well, it's like having a new phone once again, I can't put it down. Flashed from Liberty v3 by wiping data and cache no problems at all. Gallery force closes for me but I can access my pictures through storage. Everything else works like it should. Definitely my new daily driver. My pre-emptive donation was not in vain. Thank you FirstEncounter!


Thank you very much for the donation







I'd like to give donators early access to builds, but so far you're the only one who's made their Rootz identity known to me.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Probably flash this in the morning. I've got it on my SD, but I'm about to start sawing logs. Don't want to flash it until I can either play with it or at least keep an eye on it to make sure it charges properly. You know, sort of leaving a coffee pot on and empty over the weeked


----------



## SilentAce07

Can someone tell me what the whole mount usb thing means? I've been around android long enough to root/flash/etc, but I dont know what that means in the OP about how to mount. Could someone clue me in? Or maybe I could mount in CWM manually?


----------



## firstEncounter

error311 said:


> I actually didn't have that issue in Build #1 lol
> 
> Also when I turned off USB debugging my phone rebooted.


It was a bug I encountered while working on build 2. So many bugs!











SilverTalon said:


> Hey first, I was able to load the rom, but when I rebooted it won't let me get back into the rom. It just stays at the first boot image. I can get into stock recovery but thats about it. Any suggestions before I sbf?


See if you can get into the bootmenu as instructed in the OP, otherwise an SBF is the only thing you can do. Sorry :/



SilentAce07 said:


> Can someone tell me what the whole mount usb thing means? I've been around android long enough to root/flash/etc, but I dont know what that means in the OP about how to mount. Could someone clue me in? Or maybe I could mount in CWM manually?


Run that command in Terminal Emulator (after running "su") or via adb shell from a computer.


----------



## SilverTalon

firstEncounter said:


> See if you can get into the bootmenu as instructed in the OP, otherwise an SBF is the only thing you can do. Sorry :/


I'm a sad panda









Will SBF and get it back to ICS


----------



## SilentAce07

firstEncounter said:


> Run that command in Terminal Emulator (after running "su") or via adb shell from a computer.


Thank you so much. You bring ICS to the device, you answer my question within like 2 minutes, you're incredibly helpful to everyone else... I'm just... blown away so far.


----------



## thescreensavers

Just wipe Data and Cache, dalvik and flash right?

My Dx is on CM7GB


----------



## bigdog357

ok tell me after i type in the command what do i hit to run the command,sorry dont no how to use it that well.


----------



## Blacksantron

Simply amazing work!


----------



## firstEncounter

SilentAce07 said:


> Thank you so much. You bring ICS to the device, you answer my question within like 2 minutes, you're incredibly helpful to everyone else... I'm just... blown away so far.


I'm glad to help!











thescreensavers said:


> Just wipe Data and Cache, dalvik and flash right?
> 
> My Dx is on CM7GB


Yep, that's it!



bigdog357 said:


> ok tell me after i type in the command what do i hit to run the command,sorry dont no how to use it that well.


Press enter.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

shvr said:


> I can disable automatic brightness and set it manually. Works fine here.
> 
> EDIT: I take that back. Rebooted and it stopped working.


Just did a reboot, brightness settings from the power control widget are still working fine for me. I haven't hit any unexpected problems yet, knock on wood lol. Great work!


----------



## Rupps

Simply amazing. Is it compatible with jakebites mod? Also, netflix is broken like form build 1. Amazing work, I'd donate but I'm 16 too and the only means of donating I have would be an amex gift card, but they don't work with paypal haha. I'll find a way to donate eventually.


----------



## firstEncounter

Rupps said:


> Simply amazing. Is it compatible with jakebites mod? Also, netflix is broken like form build 1. Amazing work, I'd donate but I'm 16 too and the only means of donating I have would be an amex gift card, but they don't work with paypal haha. I'll find a way to donate eventually.


I don't have a Netflix account to test. Although I'm pretty sure Netflix will work once I iron out video playback for the non-working formats.


----------



## Rupps

firstEncounter said:


> I don't have a Netflix account to test. Although I'm pretty sure Netflix will work once I iron out video playback for the non-working formats.


That'd be swell, thanks again for all the hard work. Friend who has a captivate that's had ICS for a while now is jealous of the DX haha


----------



## djxsilence

ooooh my god. i just nutted. this is absolutely amazing! watching this thing boot up and messing with it is awesome. GREAT work FirstEncounter. I'm super super excited about this!


----------



## firstEncounter

Rupps said:


> That'd be swell, thanks again for all the hard work. Friend who has a captivate that's had ICS for a while now is jealous of the DX haha


Oh and about your first question: I haven't tried JakeBites, so I wouldn't know. I don't see why not! You could try it and report the results for the rest of us.


----------



## Slowcaddy

Fantastic work young sir I will be donating

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## johnfranckiv

20% on my battery and charging up... the agony of waiting for a charged battery to flash is KILLING me!!! Thanks for all the hard work though! Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## cocoadog

can't thank you enough. Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## shvr

@firstEncounter, just wanted to let you know that my display settings work half the time (can disable / enable auto brightness and manually set them), and that my Gallery app works just fine with GApps installed. Everything else is running smooth. Great work, and thanks!


----------



## Rupps

firstEncounter said:


> Oh and about your first question: I haven't tried JakeBites, so I wouldn't know. I don't see why not! You could try it and report the results for the rest of us.


Permission denied when trying to run "modcentral" in terminal. Going to try fixing permissions in rom manager, don't know if it will do anything but hey, might as well.

EDIT: Nope, permission denied. Guess not haha

EDIT: EDIT: Looks as though I flashed v17, v18 works. It causes like two reboots, then it works just fine.


----------



## xlehmannx

Do I havt to go back to froyo and flash this is a 2 int rom?


----------



## Rupps

xlehmannx said:


> Do I havt to go back to froyo and flash this is a 2 int rom?


No this is based on the gingerbread kernel, if you're on GB now you should be fine.


----------



## Blacksantron

Tether works great. Didn't need to patch.
Wallpapers won't center when ya pick a picture from the sd card. Maybe fixing the gallery will solve that? 
Swype works too.

My girlfriend is already sick of hearing me say "ice cream sandwich"


----------



## Blacksantron

Trying to change the battery icon to 1% with ROM toolbox but it fails...


----------



## KiGood

firstEncounter said:


> Thank you very much for the donation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to give donators early access to builds, but so far you're the only one who's made their Rootz identity known to me.


I'd be happy to test for you, I'm starting to learn coding and stuff, I'm 19 at a university and I understand the time constraints that you have. I wish I would have learned this stuff earlier. I'm very impressed with your work!


----------



## Nukeruss

firstEncounter said:


> I don't have a Netflix account to test. Although I'm pretty sure Netflix will work once I iron out video playback for the non-working formats.


Netflix works fine for me. The only issue that I've had so far is that it won't let me select an alternative keyboard. Thanks for the rom you did an outstanding job.


----------



## error311

Blacksantron said:


> Wallpapers won't center when ya pick a picture from the sd card. Maybe fixing the gallery will solve that?


I believe that deals with CM9 Launcher, check out ICS Nova Launcher beta its basically the same with more features and wallpaper scrolling.


----------



## johnomaz

Downloading Beta 2 now and will flash tomorrow. Can't wait!!!


----------



## ibleedteal

I just flashed this rom but I can't find where to link my google account to this phone so I can put all my contacts that I backed up on my sd card. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## martian-dx7

I'm impressed...I can't believe I'm running ICS on my Droid X.lol. Encounter you rock dude...keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## firstEncounter

ibleedteal said:


> I just flashed this rom but I can't find where to link my google account to this phone so I can put all my contacts that I backed up on my sd card. Help would be appreciated.


Did you flash gapps?


----------



## runnirr

Blacksantron said:


> Trying to change the battery icon to 1% with ROM toolbox but it fails...


No 1% on 2nd init roms. Not the fault of the ics


----------



## SYL

I can't seem to get SD over USB to work, I tried the command on terminal emulator with su and using adb but neither works







I tried with the USB plugged in, without, set to charge only, and USB connect.

I also can't get wifi to work even after a reboot. It just continuously tries to connect. My gallery however does work but it did FC for a while.

I think those are the only issues I see right now&#8230;

EDIT: Browser sync doesn't work, though maybe its because I am running a dev version of chrome. Can anyone confirm this theory? I don't think its possible to downgrade, nor do I feel like doing so









EDIT2: grr, I see you changed the terminal command for fixing the SD card, will try again in a few, gotta get some other stuff sorted out.


----------



## KiGood

I can't seem to get the "install from unknown sources" setting to stick.


----------



## Spirotot

KiGood said:


> I can't seem to get the "install from unknown sources" setting to stick.


Me either...









Otherwise, though... Freakin' sweet!


----------



## firstEncounter

KiGood said:


> I can't seem to get the "install from unknown sources" setting to stick.


I toggled it and then rebooted. works now


----------



## bigdog357

donation sent friend,[email protected]


----------



## KiGood

Awesome, this gets better and better! How much sleep are you on? You've been working on this all day and all these quick responses! You're too good to us.


----------



## Jays2Kings

KiGood said:


> I can't seem to get the "install from unknown sources" setting to stick.


I was having the same problem, but yeah ticking it then rebooting, if you tick it multiple times it works after a reboot.


----------



## jun991013

After trying this rom the only thing I can say is "WOW." THIS is the best ics rom ever!!! thanks Firstencounter!


----------



## ibleedteal

firstEncounter said:


> Did you flash gapps?


Opps I forgot to do that I just flashed it now and I got all my contacts up thanks firstEncounter. How do I get into Titanium Backup to restore all my apps? I can't find where to do that.


----------



## firstEncounter

bigdog357 said:


> donation sent friend,[email protected]


Thank you very much











KiGood said:


> Awesome, this gets better and better! How much sleep are you on? You've been working on this all day and all these quick responses! You're too good to us.


How much sleep? Not enough. I did an all-nighter on Friday. Just for you guys.









Also, to your other post, if you know enough about ROM development, I'd love to have another person helping me with this.


----------



## ibleedteal

How do I get into Titanium Backup to restore all my apps? I can't find where to do that in this rom.


----------



## firstEncounter

ibleedteal said:


> How do I get into Titanium Backup to restore all my apps? I can't find where to do that in this rom.


Menu button -> Batch -> Restore missing apps with data


----------



## ibleedteal

firstEncounter said:


> Menu button -> Batch -> Restore missing apps with data


From what screen do I do this on, I did this from the main screen and I see wallpaper, manage apps, system settings and preferences


----------



## firstEncounter

Question: How many would be interested in a MIUI v4 port?


----------



## djxsilence

SYL said:


> I can't seem to get SD over USB to work, I tried the command on terminal emulator with su and using adb but neither works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried with the USB plugged in, without, set to charge only, and USB connect.
> 
> I also can't get wifi to work even after a reboot. It just continuously tries to connect. My gallery however does work but it did FC for a while.
> 
> I think those are the only issues I see right now&#8230;
> 
> EDIT: Browser sync doesn't work, though maybe its because I am running a dev version of chrome. Can anyone confirm this theory? I don't think its possible to downgrade, nor do I feel like doing so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: grr, I see you changed the terminal command for fixing the SD card, will try again in a few, gotta get some other stuff sorted out.


Edit: i got it to work. should work for ya


----------



## firstEncounter

ibleedteal said:


> From what screen do I do this on, I did this from the main screen and I see wallpaper, manage apps, system settings and preferences


Do it from inside Titanium Backup.


----------



## djxsilence

dude, First, you should get dev status on here man. like.. this is for sure worth it. Amazing work!


----------



## firstEncounter

[Edit: Nevermind.]


----------



## nath5

I would i would


----------



## gardobus

I'm tempted as hell to try this but scared that I'll be one of the few people to have it not boot up for me and require an sbf. Not that I don't know how to sbf or that it's hard, I'm just a lazy tushy









Edit: well how about that, it changes bASS to bTUSHY


----------



## johnfranckiv

@firstEncounter... Awesome ROM man... thanks for the hard work!!

Random question, and I may just be SOL....

My LED indicator has been borked since like day 4 of owning it.. how can I get into CWM recovery without being able to see the LED?? I'm kinda stuck trying to flash the nova launcher to look at it =\


----------



## firstEncounter

johnfranckiv said:


> @firstEncounter... Awesome ROM man... thanks for the hard work!!
> 
> Random question, and I may just be SOL....
> 
> My LED indicator has been borked since like day 4 of owning it.. how can I get into CWM recovery without being able to see the LED?? I'm kinda stuck trying to flash the nova launcher to look at it =\


Try running "su" then "cat.jpg" in a terminal. Then install the zip using ROM manager.


----------



## luigi90210

bravo, now my droid x is running ics along side my galaxy nexus and nook color

i love having a uniformed OS on all my devices


----------



## johnfranckiv

@firstEncounter

Thanks!!! Worked perfectly... just out of curiosity, what is cat.jpg? and how did it fix my issues?? If you are busy and it's a long tushy answer I can look elsewhere, just like learning why I do things

thanks again for they quick response!


----------



## thescreensavers

luigi90210 said:


> bravo, now my droid x is running ics along side my galaxy nexus and nook color
> 
> i love having a uniformed OS on all my devices


^


----------



## zackaryry

Quick question: the voice input that isn't working, does that affect calls made through internet calling?


----------



## johnfranckiv

Out of no where my phone has lost 3g... anyone else run into this... I have rebooted many times with no fix yet...

any ideas??


----------



## luigi90210

thescreensavers said:


> ^


nice, im actually flashing this rom as soon as my droid x finishes charging, but im so glad ics is booting and working on the droid x, do you know if nova launcher or trebuchet launcher run on the droid x(they are ics based)


----------



## 1loudsvt

I would LOVE an miui port. Thanks for all the hard work


----------



## theineffablebob

firstEncounter said:


> Question: How many would be interested in a MIUI v4 port?


Once we can get Ice Cream Sandwich stable and fully functional on the Droid X, a MIUI v4 port would be very, very nice!


----------



## serx7

firstEncounter said:


> Question: How many would be interested in a MIUI v4 port?


I'd be in









BTW, donation sent. PM'd you on that too.


----------



## gardobus

I'd also be down for some MIUI v4


----------



## shvr

johnfranckiv said:


> Out of no where my phone has lost 3g... anyone else run into this... I have rebooted many times with no fix yet...
> 
> any ideas??


For me, my 3g wouldn't work when the wifi was enabled. Disabling the wifi never did anything, nor did switching airplane mode off and on. What finally worked for me was disabling wifi and rebooting. When the phone came back up my 3g was working again. If I reboot again with the wifi enabled 3g stops working. So for me, I need the phone to boot with wifi disabled so I can use my 3g. Try disabling the wifi and rebooting, then turning wifi on manually when you want to use it.


----------



## serx7

Does changing ringtone/notification tone work? It seems to remain stuck on Andromeda for ringtone and Adara for notification tone.

Edit: I made the changes, but it -looked- like the changes didn't stick. Upon reboot, the changes took effect. If I reboot again, will the camera work







j/k


----------



## ibleedteal

serx7 said:


> Does changing ringtone/notification tone work? It seems to remain stuck on Andromeda for ringtone and Adara for notification tone.


It worked fine for me and I changed both of these already.


----------



## error311

luigi90210 said:


> nice, im actually flashing this rom as soon as my droid x finishes charging, but im so glad ics is booting and working on the droid x, do you know if nova launcher or trebuchet launcher run on the droid x(they are ics based)


yes trebuchet is pre loaded into first encounter build. I use nova launcher tho no issues I find it at the moment a lot better then the CM9 launcher. Just add it to system/app change permissions and it has the widgets in the app drawer.


----------



## Spirotot

I can't get Swype to stick as my selected keyboard, despite having rebooted multiple times. Suggestions?


----------



## jun991013

I hope more fixes comeout soon! first MMS, Speaker phone, stable wifi, camera, and bluetooth.


----------



## zackaryry

Help please? Again, my mic and headset doesn't work. Is voice and data not working for Internet Calling?
DANKS


----------



## ibleedteal

Led notifications for applications such as Go Sms and Facebook dont work either yet, cause I tried to test my notification in Go Sms with the led and nothing happened. Someone try this out yet?


----------



## luigi90210

error311 said:


> yes trebuchet is pre loaded into first encounter build. I use nova launcher tho no issues I find it at the moment a lot better then the CM9 launcher. Just add it to system/app change permissions and it has the widgets in the app drawer.


alright just wondering cause i use nova launcher on my gnex so i wanted to make sure i wasnt stuck with the stock launcher


----------



## chiruscan

Excellent job 1st encounter, very impressive.

I wish I could code so I could help you out. Cant wait to see ICS out of the beta stage with most stuff working.


----------



## MyrtleDx

Great job will donate on Friday a little early xmas present look forward for more updates


----------



## Blacksantron

runnirr said:


> No 1% on 2nd init roms. Not the fault of the ics


ahhhhh forgot bout that... Haven't been on 2nd-init in awhile


----------



## serx7

Has anyone tried using App Manager (within JRummy's ROM Toolbox) to try to restore previously backed up user apps? I've tried, it says the restores completed, but the apps don't appear in the app drawer. I can re-d/l everything from the Market, but since it only seems to remember my paid apps, I'm going to have to manually search for and install the free apps I had.


----------



## martian-dx7

Ok I'm a little confused here. I want to get into recovery, so I rebooted the phone and when the blue Led came on, I pressed the vol down button and it took me to the Android boot menu. It has the Recovery option which are - "Latest Recovery, Stable Recovery, Stock Recovery." Which one do I pick so that I can flash zip files and Roms?


----------



## rudyy

martian-dx7 said:


> Ok I'm a little confused here. I want to get into recovery, so I rebooted the phone and when the blue Led came on, I pressed the vol down button and it took me to the Android boot menu. It has the Recovery option which are - "Latest Recovery, Stable Recovery, Stock Recovery." Which one do I pick so that I can flash zip files and Roms?


Latest recovery


----------



## martian-dx7

Thank You very much.



rudyy said:


> Latest recovery


----------



## IcySlurpee

Hey all, I had a major problem flashing this ROM on my X. I was on CM7 nightly 154, went into the recovery and tried flashing.I mounted /system, formatted it, then mounted it again, and ran the .zip. After installing, I wiped /data and cleared the caches. I saw the video and read about getting a red Moto logo, I got a gray one, perhaps that was from CM7? The blue and green LEDs came on and the green LED turned off after a few seconds, but it wouldn't go anywhere from that. I played some games, probably for maybe 30-45 minutes (yeah i'm that patient), and the Moto logo was still there. Am I missing something? I am now trying from stock .602 with D2 bootstrapper, to see where that will get me...


----------



## jwadejr9

IcySlurpee said:


> Hey all, I had a major problem flashing this ROM on my X. I was on CM7 nightly 154, went into the recovery and tried flashing.I mounted /system, formatted it, then mounted it again, and ran the .zip. After installing, I wiped /data and cleared the caches. I saw the video and read about getting a red Moto logo, I got a gray one, perhaps that was from CM7? The blue and green LEDs came on and the green LED turned off after a few seconds, but it wouldn't go anywhere from that. I played some games, probably for maybe 30-45 minutes (yeah i'm that patient), and the Moto logo was still there. Am I missing something? I am now trying from stock .602 with D2 bootstrapper, to see where that will get me...


Yeah if you were on that nightly then you were on .340. Now that you are on the .602 kernel it will work. You weren't on the correct kernel.


----------



## coltzfan

well this was a nice surprise to wake up to.


----------



## gregg0829

Just flashed this. WOW! Only issues so far are no camera and no gtalk. Awesome job. Sending donation for this great ROM!


----------



## bobcaruso

FirstEncounter,
The developer droidxchat (DXC) has 1% battery on 2nd init for the DX, you should talk to him


----------



## coltzfan

Running great for Beta. Now that we have a radio, it is all downhill from here. I can wait for the Nexus.


----------



## bobcaruso

coltzfan said:


> Running great for Beta. Now that we have a radio, it is all downhill from here. I can wait for the Nexus.


We don't need no stinkin Nexus

Edit: With this, I don't know why anyone would move to the GN, when quad core Tegra 3 phones are due in Feb/March


----------



## firstEncounter

coltzfan said:


> Running great for Beta. Now that we have a radio, it is all downhill from here. I can wait for the Nexus.


The reason I started working on this was because I bought a new laptop instead of a Nexus. Might as well put that quad i7 to work helping out my phone.


----------



## ghanjiboy

this is an awesome quality rom for being beta. I have flashed a bunch of roms in the past and have always reverted to stock within a few hours. I see lots of potential with this rom and plan on keeping with this one.

Great job....donation already made.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Scallywag1

luigi90210 said:


> alright just wondering cause i use nova launcher on my gnex so i wanted to make sure i wasnt stuck with the stock launcher


Every time I try and install this launcher it fails. Can't parse it? Suggestions on how to get it to work?


----------



## chiruscan

firstEncounter said:


> The reason I started working on this was because I bought a new laptop instead of a Nexus. Might as well put that *quad i7* to work helping out my phone.


Dayuummm son. You plan on gaming with that beast?


----------



## coltzfan

At 16 years old, the only thing I was thinking about was taking my mothers 81 buick to go hang at the mall. Mr. Encounter.....I am very impressed. You have now put your name up there with the best.


----------



## firstEncounter

Scallywag1 said:


> Every time I try and install this launcher it fails. Can't parse it? Suggestions on how to get it to work?


I encountered the same problem. I just pushed the apk to /system/app and fixed permissions. But I personally didn't find anything about it much different, so I'm back to stock.


----------



## Scallywag1

firstEncounter said:


> I encountered the same problem. I just pushed the apk to /system/app and fixed permissions. But I personally didn't find anything about it much different, so I'm back to stock.


I did that 2. Rebooted. Still nothing. Oh well. Not sure what's up but thanks.


----------



## jaydubbs

Root Tools pull down editor works too


----------



## vwxyuqo

why do i cannot restore all my apps with TiBu? it fails everytime i try to restore it.
and also i cannot install apps from market, do i missed something?


----------



## coltzfan

vwxyuqo said:


> why do i cannot restore all my apps with TiBu? it fails everytime i try to restore it.
> and also i cannot install apps from market, do i missed something?


I tried also. Titanium backup pro did not work, but I could install them individually on the free version. I am thinking TiBu is not updated to 4.0 I know some on the Gnex are having issues with it as well.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

coltzfan said:


> I tried also. Titanium backup pro did not work, but I could install them individually on the free version. I am thinking TiBu is not updated to 4.0 I know some on the Gnex are having issues with it as well.


I had no problems restoring apps with tibu pro version.


----------



## Wmedina1991

Does encryption work?


----------



## firstEncounter

chiruscan said:


> why do i cannot restore all my apps with TiBu? it fails everytime i try to restore it.
> and also i cannot install apps from market, do i missed something?


Does TB give an error of any sort? And market installations should be fixed in this build. Try rebooting.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

I ran fix permissions in rom manager last night, it borked all my user apps, restored app data with tibu and they worked again. Also, all my settings reverted afterwards, not sure if that was because of permissions or rebooting. And finally, lock screen does not come up anymore and home button is unresponsive. Moral of the story, don't use rom manager to fix permissions lol.


----------



## bobcaruso

Dr. Carpenter said:


> I ran fix permissions in rom manager last night, it borked all my user apps, restored app data with tibu and they worked again. Also, all my settings reverted afterwards, not sure if that was because of permissions or rebooting. And finally, lock screen does not come up anymore and home button is unresponsive. Moral of the story, don't use rom manager to fix permissions lol.


Can't believe it has anything to do with rom manager, it only executes a script


----------



## vwxyuqo

coltzfan said:


> Does TB give an error of any sort? And market installations should be fixed in this build. Try rebooting.


i've tried rebooting but it doesnt works, market still give me error when i tried installing apps.









should i do "fix permission"?

nb:sorry for my bad eng


----------



## coltzfan

I uninstalled and re installed TiBu pro, rebooted, and my apps are now being restored.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

bobcaruso said:


> Can't believe it has anything to do with rom manager, it only executes a script


Yeah I don't know, but no user apps worked afterwards. Can't remember exactly what the error message said but it was something to do with the app not being installed... Had to uninstall and redownload tibu in order to restore the rest. As for the lockscreen and home button, I booted into cwr and reinstalled the rom without wiping data to see if refreshing the system would work but no luck.


----------



## bigdog357

well i can agree with Dr.carpenter,i also fixed permissions last night and getting nothing but force closes everywhere,and it ran fine before hand,oh well ill just start over,love the Rom.


----------



## neOwb

firstEncounter said:


> Question: How many would be interested in a MIUI v4 port?


That would be absolutely effing incredible!! +1000000


----------



## milski65

Just so I'm clear on this, can I flash beta 2 and gapps consecutively or should I reboot after beta and then install gapps?


----------



## droidx86

neOwb said:


> That would be absolutely effing i ncredible!! +1000000


+1 on MIUI V4


----------



## bigdog357

oh ya lets get the miui going next,lol but hell ya that would be great.


----------



## SaurusX

As everyone else has been saying, this is great work. Some bugs that I've found:

-Wifi / 3G _was_ working on the first boot, but after rebooting and flashing gapps I lost all data. I couldn't bring it back no matter what I tried (mainly consisting of toggling wifi and/or airplane and rebooting).
-Torch doesn't work.
-FM Radio looks to be a work in progress (Team Defy may or may not have this working at this point).

I ran cat.jpg to get back into Clockwork through ROM Manager, wiped data/cache and dalvik, and then reinstalled just the EncounerICS Beta 2 zip. Yep, 3G came back... and wifi as well after setting up and rebooting. Could the gapps file be doing not-nice stuff? I'll be a guinea pig and try flashing it again to see what happens.


----------



## Blacksantron

jaydubbs said:


> Root Tools pull down editor works too


Can't get it to stick... Now it's blank


----------



## johnfranckiv

shvr said:


> For me, my 3g wouldn't work when the wifi was enabled. Disabling the wifi never did anything, nor did switching airplane mode off and on. What finally worked for me was disabling wifi and rebooting. When the phone came back up my 3g was working again. If I reboot again with the wifi enabled 3g stops working. So for me, I need the phone to boot with wifi disabled so I can use my 3g. Try disabling the wifi and rebooting, then turning wifi on manually when you want to use it.


I tried all that... ended up just wiping data cache dalvik and format system..then just reinstalled the rom and gapps... everything has been much smoother since then with zero issues.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

SaurusX said:


> As everyone else has been saying, this is great work. Some bugs that I've found:
> 
> -Wifi / 3G _was_ working on the first boot, but after rebooting and flashing gapps I lost all data. I couldn't bring it back no matter what I tried (mainly consisting of toggling wifi and/or airplane and rebooting).
> -Torch doesn't work.
> -FM Radio looks to be a work in progress (Team Defy may or may not have this working at this point).
> 
> I ran cat.jpg to get back into Clockwork through ROM Manager, wiped data/cache and dalvik, and then reinstalled just the EncounerICS Beta 2 zip. Yep, 3G came back... and wifi as well after setting up and rebooting. Could the gapps file be doing not-nice stuff? I'll be a guinea pig and try flashing it again to see what happens.


Torch has been tied to the camera files in the past. Perhaps it isn't working because the camera isn't. The last I remember (unsure) was that Droid Light by Moto or other flashlight apps worked, as they didn't use the camera files


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> Question: How many would be interested in a MIUI v4 port?


First, what is MIUI v4? I know MIUI Defy & MIUI ICS (Galnet) but never heard of MIUI v4


----------



## mopartonyg

hey firstencounter great work, would love to keep this running. i need a camera anyone have any ideas where to look for problem? donating now. thanksfor keeping the x alive


----------



## Lurch81

Anyone having issues with rom toolbox pro not restoring apps? It looks like it does but no apps show up

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxie500fb

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Torch has been tied to the camera files in the past. Perhaps it isn't working because the camera isn't. The last I remember (unsure) was that Droid Light by Moto or other flashlight apps worked, as they didn't use the camera files


 I installed this rom this morning and my torch app is working fine.


----------



## trotondo

so one thing I wanna suggest as a feature that I know I would really appreciate is to get facebook syncing back. Modaco has a ROM for the galaxy nexus I believe and he was able to get the syncing to work again. Just something to maybe look into if you get time


----------



## SaurusX

galaxie500fb said:


> I installed this rom this morning and my torch app is working fine.


And of course, now it works. LOL.

Edit: Perhaps I spoke too soon. Torch works before I install the gapps zip, but it definitely does not work afterwards. Also, my data connection is again dead (and I've tried all combinations of 3G, Wifi, and Airplane reboots) with no apparent way to bring it back. Another curious symptom is that when I'm in this state and I try to access the market app from the drawer it wants me to sign in to Google, but trying to do so immediately tries to turn on my wifi (which won't work) and takes me to the wifi setup screen. Weird.


----------



## milski65

bobcaruso said:


> First, what is MIUI v4? I know MIUI Defy & MIUI ICS (Galnet) but never heard of MIUI v4


Just googled it. Looks like ics for the nexus. Think it's available

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lineryder

I flashed beta 2 from shuji 2.5 (.605) yesterday. I bootstrapped, did factory reset, wiped data, and dalvik cache then installed Gapps and it booted perfectly first try. Woohoo! I did notice at first that the market wasn't downloading apps, it would just give me an error message, tried rebooting but it didn't fix it, but after several hours it started working and now I dont have problems downloading apps, weird. While in a call the dial pad sometimes works for me, torch works just fine for me ( i know people were saying they had problems with it), overall this is a great Rom and my daily driver now







Thanks Encounter, your the man


----------



## firstEncounter

SaurusX said:


> As everyone else has been saying, this is great work. Some bugs that I've found:
> 
> -Wifi / 3G was working on the first boot, but after rebooting and flashing gapps I lost all data. I couldn't bring it back no matter what I tried (mainly consisting of toggling wifi and/or airplane and rebooting).
> -Torch doesn't work.
> -FM Radio looks to be a work in progress (Team Defy may or may not have this working at this point).
> 
> I ran cat.jpg to get back into Clockwork through ROM Manager, wiped data/cache and dalvik, and then reinstalled just the EncounerICS Beta 2 zip. Yep, 3G came back... and wifi as well after setting up and rebooting. Could the gapps file be doing not-nice stuff? I'll be a guinea pig and try flashing it again to see what happens.


Torch not working would indicate a permissions issue; permissions for torch are fixed by the init.mapphone_cdma.rc script. Could you give me the output of "ls -l /sys/class/leds/torch-flash"?



bobcaruso said:


> First, what is MIUI v4? I know MIUI Defy & MIUI ICS (Galnet) but never heard of MIUI v4


http://www.theandroidsoul.com/miui-v4-screenshots/



mopartonyg said:


> hey firstencounter great work, would love to keep this running. i need a camera anyone have any ideas where to look for problem? donating now. thanksfor keeping the x alive


The camera module has to be rewritten for ICS if I'm correct. I'm not smart enough to do such a thing, sadly. But I'm sure I can use work for other Moto devices when someone gets it working.


----------



## oldblue

Not sure if anyone brought this up yet, but the google calendars aren't syncing. Not the end of the world, but just a heads up.

Top notch rom, though.


----------



## ryn1727

Amazing work firstEncouter this rom is running great on my DX and I just donated to you cause! The only bug I have noticed is that calendar sync seems to be broken for me too. Here are some more details just in case they help troubleshoot: in both my Google and Exchange accounts I get a sync.android.calendar error and the calendar app itself FC's when trying to do anything inside of it. I did a clean install of ICS again and noticed that before i flashed G-Apps and added any accounts to the phone the calendar app wont FC, but after flashing G-Apps and adding my Google account the problem comes back.


----------



## razgriz8426

I find it interesting how different people are having different problems








I came from MIUI 1.12.9 and my torch works, calendar syncingg works, everythings working except the OP problems, plus my music isnt coming up in any music player. It will play through the file manager, but not in the player. Im gonna try reflashing. Other than that, i love it, its just hard to break habits from using MIUI for 4 months!


----------



## SaurusX

firstEncounter said:


> Torch not working would indicate a permissions issue; permissions for torch are fixed by the init.mapphone_cdma.rc script. Could you give me the output of "ls -l /sys/class/leds/torch-flash"?


The point may be moot. Again, I wiped data/cache/dalvik and reinstalled everything, but this time I flashed gapps right after Encounter ICS Beta 2 in the same session of Clockwork. When the phone rebooted it prompted me to go through the setup/activation procedure, which it never did before. Torch and Data works! Now the only problem I have are occasional popups telling me "Unfortunately, Talk has stopped". Talk is definitely bugged, I think, because trying to open it from the drawer gives me the same message.

Edit: and I see from Page 1 that the Talk issue is already known.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Just as an update, wiped data and the lock screen and home button are working again : ) kind of weird but it's all good now lol


----------



## error311

I can't stand MIUI, Ive tryed to use it in the past. An month is the longest I could use it for before I gave up (forever) But everybody likes there own type of stuff so lol. I just hope that firstencounter doesnt take away time or abandon this EncounterICS X but in the end its his decision whatever you want to do man. Thanks a crap ton for this release!


----------



## wizard0f0s

SaurusX said:


> The point may be moot. Again, I wiped data/cache/dalvik and reinstalled everything, but this time I flashed gapps right after Encounter ICS Beta 2 in the same session of Clockwork. When the phone rebooted it prompted me to go through the setup/activation procedure, which it never did before. Torch and Data works! Now the only problem I have are occasional popups telling me "Unfortunately, Talk has stopped". Talk is definitely bugged, I think, because trying to open it from the drawer gives me the same message.
> 
> Edit: and I see from Page 1 that the Talk issue is already known.


If it helps, Talk was bugged on Miui 1.12.9 too. I pulled in the apk from 1.10.21 and that fixed it.

-----------
The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


----------



## jaydubbs

I thought that I saw somebody mention something about Netflix but I'm not sure. Anyway, I get sound but no video with it. Other than the other bugs listed so far this things super smooth and lightning fast! Kudos, firstEncounter! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## galaxie500fb

I went to the market and downloaded quickpic and at least i can view pictures stored on my sd card.


----------



## bigdog357

is there a current workaround for the gallery,i use mine alot and if this one isnt gonna work is there something else i can do.thanks.


----------



## error311

bigdog357 said:


> is there a current workaround for the gallery,i use mine alot and if this one isnt gonna work is there something else i can do.thanks.


Yes go to Settings > Storage > click "Pictures, videos"

Once there what you can do is go back to home, hold Home Button and and it will show up in your active apps whatever its called lol


----------



## wizard0f0s

I'd be happy to help port Miui on top of this if you want. I wont be able to do much until after the holidays though.

I will still keep going on the GB Miui too as a stable until ICS is fully working.

Just let me know either way.

-----------
The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


----------



## Blacksantron

bigdog357 said:


> is there a current workaround for the gallery,i use mine alot and if this one isnt gonna work is there something else i can do.thanks.


Go to settings> storage> pictures


----------



## firstEncounter

Adding broken Calendar Sync to known bugs.

Also, QuickPic is a good alternate gallery and works fine on this ROM.



wizard0f0s said:


> I'd be happy to help port Miui on top of this if you want. I wont be able to do much until after the holidays though.
> 
> I will still keep going on the GB Miui too as a stable until ICS is fully working.
> 
> Just let me know either way.
> 
> -----------
> The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


Definitely. Your work on MIUI + my work on ICS would make it easy.







MIUI v4 has been released for the Nexus S, so we could start porting any time.


----------



## amm5890

this rom is balling.

only a few problems for me. music stops (like said before). and when in voicemail, typing in my number password is extremely laggy but eventually works.

thanks encounter


----------



## bigdog357

thanks for the response it worked like u said.


----------



## error311

Contact pictures in call, they are overly large anybody else seeing that ? known bug ?


----------



## neOwb

wizard0f0s said:


> I'd be happy to help port Miui on top of this if you want. I wont be able to do much until after the holidays though.
> 
> I will still keep going on the GB Miui too as a stable until ICS is fully working.
> 
> Just let me know either way.
> 
> -----------
> The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


+1 for the wizard helping! After all the drama I feel like he (with dxc's blessing) saved miui for us x'ers. This guy is one class act. That said encounter, this has been some incredible work. Great job and thank you so much!


----------



## firstEncounter

error311 said:


> Contact pictures in call, they are overly large anybody else seeing that ? known bug ?


That's just ICS. Replace your contact pictures with higher resolution.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

O man this is awesome!!!! Only issue so far is I can't get ultimate backup to restore my apps. It says it restored them but they don't show up in the app drawer, even after a reboot


----------



## galaxie500fb

bigdog357 said:


> is there a current workaround for the gallery,i use mine alot and if this one isnt gonna work is there something else i can do.thanks.


 like i posted earlier quickpic from the market allows you to view your pictures and videos.


----------



## jwadejr9

error311 said:


> Contact pictures in call, they are overly large anybody else seeing that ? known bug ?


I'm pretty sure that is a feature, not a bug. Right?


----------



## firstEncounter

wizard0f0s said:


> If it helps, Talk was bugged on Miui 1.12.9 too. I pulled in the apk from 1.10.21 and that fixed it.
> 
> -----------
> The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


Talk crashes on ICS because it tries to detect camera effects and throws an exception when it can't find com.android.media.EffectFactory. Would you happen to know a solution?


----------



## bigdog357

yes thank u encounter that qp is what i wanted,well done.


----------



## milski65

firstEncounter said:


> Talk crashes on ICS because it tries to detect camera effects and throws an exception when it can't find com.android.media.EffectFactory. Would you happen to know a solution?


You two are true class acts! This is what I remember rootz being about. Thanks to you both.


----------



## bigdog357

@galaxie500fb sorry bro i missed that post been tryin to read all though,and thanks.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

whats with the notification that popups when the onscreen keyboard is visible?


----------



## razgriz8426

Wow, music started working randomly for me too, great! Thanks First!


----------



## TwinShadow

Dunno if its me, but although Bluetooth does work and paired with my device fine, but I tried to make a call and the entire phone crashed. Had to battery pull in order to get things running again. This was after I've done other restarts to fix the No Service occasionally I was getting, but that one is minor. Anyone else seeing that?


----------



## ibleedteal

Whats up firstEncounter? This ICS rom is very snappy and I must say I am quite impressed with the speed! I hope soon you will have the camera, mms, and voice input working. Oh yea someone mentioned earlier that mms might work with an external app like Gosms and it doesn't to send picture (mms) messages, I tried to send one this morning to myself and it just hanged. Thanks again for all your all hard work on this rom, for your quick replies and always replying back quickly to our questions when we need help. Your bad a$$ man!


----------



## PaulEBoy

Please add me to the MIUIV4 YES Listing.


----------



## ibleedteal

TwinShadow said:


> Dunno if its me, but although Bluetooth does work and paired with my device fine, but I tried to make a call and the entire phone crashed. Had to battery pull in order to get things running again. This was after I've done other restarts to fix the No Service occasionally I was getting, but that one is minor. Anyone else seeing that?


Yeah I had the same issue last night with the 3G coming back, I had to several reboots playing around with the airplane mode and bluetooth features. Hopefully these will all be ironed soon and running smoothly.


----------



## UnfedBear67

Dont care if the camera dosent work this will probably be my daily rom until i get a G-Nexus, everything seems to be working fine and smooth.


----------



## smyers1012

i have no clue how to install this Rom..Can i come from Froyo? Gingerbread? what version(s) of gingerbread? Do I use Droid X or 2 Bootstrap? Rom Manager Recovery? Please somebody let me know. Used to do this stuff all the time I just forget....oh and do I need to mount sd in recovery?


----------



## ryn1727

Quick update, I got calendar sync to work for both Exchange and Google by SBFing to .602, updating to .605, then flashing ICS and G-Apps in the same CWR before rebooting. Previously I came from CM7GB and didn't install G-Apps and ICS in the same CWR session. Torch also works for me now.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

smyers1012 said:


> i have no clue how to install this Rom..Can i come from Froyo? Gingerbread? what version(s) of gingerbread? Do I use Droid X or 2 Bootstrap? Rom Manager Recovery? Please somebody let me know. Used to do this stuff all the time I just forget....oh and do I need to mount sd in recovery?


sbf to 602(if you'd like to take the ota to 605 you can). then root and install d2 bootstrap. bootstrap and boot into cwm recovery and install the zip and the gapps zip. Wipe data and cache(more than once for good measure and OCD). then give it a few minutes to boot up, and enjoy the awesome sauce that is Ice Cream Sandwich!!!!


----------



## sparks639

halfiedp said:


> Did anyone get wifi to work? Mine just cycles between obtaining IP address and saved address


I had that issue. Put into airplane mode, then reboot. Took it off airplane after startup, im able to connect now.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

sparks639 said:


> I had that issue. Put into airplane mode, then reboot. Took it off airplane after startup, im able to connect now.


had the same issue, as soon as i get it charged back up imma try that. thanks


----------



## milski65

ryn1727 said:


> Quick update, I got calendar sync to work for both Exchange and Google by SBFing to .602, updating to .605, then flashing ICS and G-Apps in the same CWR before rebooting. Previously I came from CM7GB and didn't install G-Apps and ICS in the same CWR session. Torch also works for me now.


I haven't flashed yet. I had asked earlier if both were to be installed in same session. No response. Someone else had an issue this morning here and when he reflashed, installing both in same session, it solved his issue (from my understanding). So at least I know which way to go.

And thanks for pointing that out sparks, just in case I get in similar situation.


----------



## KevTN

I am going to ask a silly question...in rom manager where do I enter 'cat.jpg' to get back into CW...I did the Vol down and got into that recovery but couldn't find where to re wipe cache...trying to get wifi to work..This is an awsome piece of work!

edit: I put into airplane mode and rebooted. Still could not get wifi to work. I went ahead and "forgot" my network and turned off wifi. Went out of settings. Went back into settings and turned wifi on, and selected my network and put in the password and now it works...still like to know the cat.jpg though...I would like to be able to get into clockworks if needed.


----------



## Jays2Kings

Spirotot said:


> I encountered the same problem. I just pushed the apk to /system/app and fixed permissions. But I personally didn't find anything about it much different, so I'm back to stock.


The apk perfectly installed for me, but yeah I like stock better, Nova only has a scrolling wallpaper, but since stock live wallpapers don't scroll, I just went back.


----------



## error311

firstEncounter said:


> That's just ICS. Replace your contact pictures with higher resolution.


Hey I did what you said, it worked for when placing calls it uses the full screen now. But the contact widget still cuts the picture and when they call the picture gets cut also. I guess thats just ICS maybe ? Or I am doing something wrong lol


----------



## TwinShadow

KevTN said:


> I am going to ask a silly question...in rom manager where do I enter 'cat.jpg' to get back into CW...I did the Vol down and got into that recovery but couldn't find where to re wipe cache...trying to get wifi to work..This is an awsome piece of work!
> 
> edit: I put into airplane mode and rebooted. Still could not get wifi to work. I went ahead and "forgot" my network and turned off wifi. Went out of settings. Went back into settings and turned wifi on, and selected my network and put in the password and now it works...still like to know the cat.jpg though...I would like to be able to get into clockworks if needed.


You do that in a terminal emulator you can get from the market. Just be sure to type su first, then cat.jpg. Then you can use ROM Manager to boot into Recovery.

Using the boot menu, you just wait for the blue LED light to show, then push Vol Down, select Recovery, then Latest. Either method should work. Haven't tried cat.jpg though, just the boot menu which works fine.


----------



## Slowcaddy

KevTN said:


> I am going to ask a silly question...in rom manager where do I enter 'cat.jpg' to get back into CW...I did the Vol down and got into that recovery but couldn't find where to re wipe cache...trying to get wifi to work..This is an awsome piece of work!
> 
> edit: I put into airplane mode and rebooted. Still could not get wifi to work. I went ahead and "forgot" my network and turned off wifi. Went out of settings. Went back into settings and turned wifi on, and selected my network and put in the password and now it works...still like to know the cat.jpg though...I would like to be able to get into clockworks if needed.


In terminal emulator type. "SU" hit enter ten type "cat.jpg". Then you can use from manager to boot into recovery

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sageDieu

Hey guys, I'm a good friend of firstEncounter (IRL) and I'm the one who gave him the link to the new gapps 5.1... I got it from my phone's (Samsung Fascinate) thread for ICS by Teamhacksung. I too have been experiencing the calendar issues so we think it may be that gapps; I'm searching for a newer/different version of gapps and will report back here if I find anything that works better than this.


----------



## flybass

can anyone make a video of the rom? i really want to install it, but the rom seems a little buggy at this point. @Wizard0f0s would love to see ics miui


----------



## error311

error311 said:


> Hey I did what you said, it worked for when placing calls it uses the full screen now. But the contact widget still cuts the picture and when they call the picture gets cut also. I guess thats just ICS maybe ? Or I am doing something wrong lol


Well here is some pictures to explain my issue an little better, if anybody has any imput how to fix this id appreciate it. If its an problem with this rom or ICS sorry to bother then.

Here is an example of outgoing call:









The incoming call was full screen once, the very first call after that it looks like this (even with an reboot):


----------



## pandit1975

I am stuck at red motorolla logo...i am on .605. Any help?


----------



## collierclark

flybass said:


> can anyone make a video of the rom? i really want to install it, but the rom seems a little buggy at this point. @Wizard0f0s would love to see ics miui


This isn't buggy at all. Just be sure to flash gapps right after you flash the ROM.


----------



## sparks639

Idk if it's just me, but the browser seems crazy fast over wifi compared to any gb rom browser.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## milski65

pandit1975 said:


> I am stuck at red motorolla logo...i am on .605. Any help?


How long?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## aholeinthewor1d

i saw a couple people talking about how MMS does not work and people were suggesting trying a 3rd party app from the market (handcent, chomp, etc) has anyone had any luck with MMS working with any of these?


----------



## pandit1975

milski65 said:


> How long?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 About 3 minutes...Am i being too impatience?


----------



## Blacksantron

Jays2Kings said:


> Swype hasn't been optimized for ICS (or just the Galazy Nexus I forget), they said they will soon fix that.
> 
> The apk perfectly installed for me, but yeah I like stock better, Nova only has a scrolling wallpaper, but since stock live wallpapers don't scroll, I just went back.


My Swype works fine. I'm using a themed one from DASwypes.. Or something like that Google it... It's on xda

Actually here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1124639


----------



## KevTN

Sigh...i can't get the wifi setting to stick..even after reflashing...argh!!


----------



## milski65

pandit1975 said:


> About 3 minutes...Am i being too impatience?


Yes. If past 10 then a possible problem.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## aholeinthewor1d

i am on cm7...im pretty sure the gingerbread kernel..ive been out of the dx game for a little because of work but i wanted to try this and my kernel version says 2.6.32.9....is this GB or is it supposed to say .602 or .605


----------



## firstEncounter

milski65 said:


> Yes. If past 10 then a possible problem.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No way. 3 minutes is plenty to know something's messed up.



aholeinthewor1d said:


> i am on cm7...im pretty sure the gingerbread kernel..ive been out of the dx game for a little because of work but i wanted to try this and my kernel version says 2.6.32.9....is this GB or is it supposed to say .602 or .605


2.6.32.9 is the .602 kernel, yes.


----------



## aholeinthewor1d

aholeinthewor1d said:


> i am on cm7...im pretty sure the gingerbread kernel..ive been out of the dx game for a little because of work but i wanted to try this and my kernel version says 2.6.32.9....is this GB or is it supposed to say .602 or .605


tried it and it booted fine...nvm


----------



## milski65

aholeinthewor1d said:


> i am on cm7...im pretty sure the gingerbread kernel..ive been out of the dx game for a little because of work but i wanted to try this and my kernel version says 2.6.32.9....is this GB or is it supposed to say .602 or .605


Same here kernal. What does your system version say? I have no experience with cm7. Isn't that froyo?


----------



## pandit1975

milski65 said:


> Yes. If past 10 then a possible problem.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 Thanks! I will try that.


----------



## milski65

pandit1975 said:


> Thanks! I will try that.


Encounter just posted 3 is enough time, so I'd follow his advice

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## aholeinthewor1d

i dont get why it worked or whatever cause i dont think they have anything to do with each other...but i went into gallery right after i first installed build 2 and it was blank...no albums showing at all....then i hit the menu button went to settings and UN-CHECKED "Sync on wi-fi only" and then all my albums loaded and i can view them and view images fine...no force closes yet


----------



## SaurusX

pandit1975 said:


> Thanks! I will try that.


It sounds like a corrupted download. You may have to SBF at this point if you can't get back to Clockwork.


----------



## bobAbooey

Man this is damn awesome. Loving everything about this rom.


----------



## error311

aholeinthewor1d said:


> i dont get why it worked or whatever cause i dont think they have anything to do with each other...but i went into gallery right after i first installed build 2 and it was blank...no albums showing at all....then i hit the menu button went to settings and UN-CHECKED "Sync on wi-fi only" and then all my albums loaded and i can view them and view images fine...no force closes yet


Did you flash gapps ?


----------



## bigdog357

did anyone try smart keyboard pro,i cant seem to use it.


----------



## jellydroid13

@firstEncounter could you post the source code by any chance?


----------



## ibleedteal

aholeinthewor1d said:


> i saw a couple people talking about how MMS does not work and people were suggesting trying a 3rd party app from the market (handcent, chomp, etc) has anyone had any luck with MMS working with any of these?


Nope mms doesn't work at all even with these 3rd party apps


----------



## aholeinthewor1d

error311 said:


> Did you flash gapps ?


yes right after flashing build 2


----------



## firstEncounter

jellydroid13 said:


> @firstEncounter could you post the source code by any chance?


I will upload it on Github once I get all of my fixes/changes into source. Right now I've just modified a single build in order to debug and improve it faster.


----------



## pandit1975

SaurusX said:


> It sounds like a corrupted download. You may have to SBF at this point if you can't get back to Clockwork.


 Looks like a bad download like you mentioned. MD5 did not match. Downloaded again and MD5 checked.


----------



## mrlase

firstEncounter said:


> I will upload it on Github once I get all of my fixes/changes into source. Right now I've just modified a single build in order to debug and improve it faster.


Good stuff. I'll be interested to see the source for this. I have it running on my device right now and I'm rather amazed how much further along this ROM is than the progress I had made. Bravo


----------



## milski65

pandit1975 said:


> Looks like a bad download like you mentioned. MD5 did not match. Downloaded again and MD5 checked.


Good call saurus. Pandit, did you have to sbf or did you work it out?


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> I will upload it on Github once I get all of my fixes/changes into source. Right now I've just modified a single build in order to debug and improve it faster.


And.... That's how it should be, no drama, open source, anyone can help in the effort. Wish a certain MIUI developer would have understood this!

Thanks FirstEncounter


----------



## aholeinthewor1d

ok so gallery was working perfect...then it FC twice...now its working fine again....my Wi-Fi will not connect though..its finds networks but wont connect...i have tried putting it in and out of airplane mode...and then restarting...no luck...anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## TwinShadow

milski65 said:


> Same here kernal. What does your system version say? I have no experience with cm7. Isn't that froyo?


The official CM7 is still on the Froyo kernel. If flashing from CM4DX by Rev, then you'd be on the GB kernel. One would have to SBF to 602 to get the GB kernel. Or if running stock, you can take the OTA to 605 or something. (I imagine there might be a few still running Froyo for various reasons.) At which point, you can flash this ROM.


----------



## zerospeed8

Titanium backup working for anyone. Says no root


----------



## pandit1975

milski65 said:


> Good call saurus. Pandit, did you have to sbf or did you work it out?


I SBF'd and it is all good. Awesome ROM.


----------



## milski65

pandit1975 said:


> I SBF'd and it is all good. Awesome ROM.


Nice. Not checking that md5 can be a real b*%ch. Getting ready to flash myself. Enjoy.


----------



## SaurusX

aholeinthewor1d said:


> ok so gallery was working perfect...then it FC twice...now its working fine again....my Wi-Fi will not connect though..its finds networks but wont connect...i have tried putting it in and out of airplane mode...and then restarting...no luck...anyone have any other ideas?


How did you install? At first I installed the Beta, reboot to load it up, then went back to clockwork to install gapps. That way screwed up my data connection. You have to install the Beta and gapps one after the other in the same clockwork session.


----------



## SaurusX

Has anyone had luck with flash? I installed the new version from the market, but it doesn't appear to work for flash on web pages.


----------



## aholeinthewor1d

SaurusX said:


> How did you install? At first I installed the Beta, reboot to load it up, then went back to clockwork to install gapps. That way screwed up my data connection. You have to install the Beta and gapps one after the other in the same clockwork session.


Thats what i did..i was on cmGB for dx...wiped cache and data and installed build 2 and right after i installed gapps


----------



## aholeinthewor1d

is there a fix to get sd card to mount and access storage?


----------



## error311

SaurusX said:


> Has anyone had luck with flash? I installed the new version from the market, but it doesn't appear to work for flash on web pages.


Haven't had any luck either, and opening flash player setting app just takes me to an grey screen.


----------



## bobcaruso

SaurusX said:


> How did you install? At first I installed the Beta, reboot to load it up, then went back to clockwork to install gapps. That way screwed up my data connection. You have to install the Beta and gapps one after the other in the same clockwork session.


For my own education, is this a fact or an opinion? If fact, why would this technically be the case?


----------



## firstEncounter

Flash is not available for ICS yet.


----------



## pbj420

has anyone had any trouble with checking voicemail? Each time I call when asked to put in pass code, the dial pad lags really bad. Its won't register key press fast enough for voicemail to recognize it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jays2Kings

firstEncounter said:


> Flash is not available for ICS yet.


You sure, I think it is now, but I can't check because, both Wifi and mobile data aren't working, even after several reboots.


----------



## milski65

bobcaruso said:


> For my own education, is this a fact or an opinion? If fact, why would this technically be the case?


From the posts I've read today, it seems to be a solution to some of the people who are installing this. Do both in same recovery versus rebooting after rom install and before gapps. It was also mentioned gapps may be bad, and they're looking for an update.


----------



## aholeinthewor1d

firstEncounter said:


> Flash is not available for ICS yet.


it was released a day or 2 ago...now supports ics


----------



## SaurusX

bobcaruso said:


> For my own education, is this a fact or an opinion? If fact, why would this technically be the case?


I tried it twice by installing the Beta and Gapps in different sessions with the exact same results. The third time I installed together and all was good.


----------



## bobAbooey

I can't state enough how amazing this is. Thanks a million man. I know people promise donations and don't follow through, sending one soon.

And it's awesome you are 16 and doing this, keep up the good work.


----------



## SaurusX

Jays2Kings said:


> You sure, I think it is now, but I can't check because, both Wifi and mobile data aren't working, even after several reboots.


Did you read my post a few pages back?
http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__301645

Try it and let us know if it solves your data problem. I'd like to think I'm not crazy.


----------



## error311

I saw an gapps post earlier, I found this thread most recent. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1398657

Its gapps for 4.0.3, should I test it out or since its from Nexus S most likely won't work ?


----------



## bobAbooey

zerospeed8 said:


> Titanium backup working for anyone. Says no root


Working for me. Open SU and enable it. I fixed permission 2x and it's working now.

Fixing permissions takes about 5min, just let it run.


----------



## Jays2Kings

SaurusX said:


> Did you read my post a few pages back?
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__301645
> 
> Try it and let us know if it solves your data problem. I'd like to think I'm not crazy.


I did all that the first time, it was working a few hours ago, but now, it just stop, I was listen to music, and the speaker stop working so I rebooted, when I did, audio was back but all internet data connections were loss.


----------



## Mrphysics23

cant get wifi to work rebooted too.is there some thing else i can try. but other then that great work for a second beta


----------



## bobAbooey

Maybe put it in airplane mode and then turn it off.


----------



## Jays2Kings

bobAbooey said:


> Maybe put it in airplane mode and then turn it off.


Tried that, even cleared all data and I still have the same problem, I'm about to reflash the zips and see if something changes.


----------



## bobAbooey

Did you reboot?

I had trouble connecting to Wi-Fi. I put it in airplane mode, rebooted and then turned airplane mode off. It connected then.


----------



## Jays2Kings

bobAbooey said:


> Did you reboot?
> 
> I had trouble connecting to Wi-Fi. I put it in airplane mode, rebooted and then turned airplane mode off. It connected then.


Yeah several times, including doing that.


----------



## db306

Has anyone tried zipping and flashing the new version of gapps that came out last night/ this morning?


----------



## Jays2Kings

Ok so I reflashed both zips and it works now, I'm not sure if you have to wipe the data, but I did after flashing, and it's good, let's hope it stays that way.



db306 said:


> Has anyone tried zipping and flashing the new version of gapps that came out last night/ this morning?


No, I'll try if you tell me where I can get it.


----------



## db306

Jays2Kings said:


> Ok so I reflashed both zips and it works now, I'm not sure if you have to wipe the data, but I did after flashing, and it's good, let's hope it stays that way.
> 
> No, I'll try if you tell me where I can get it.


I'm trying to find/get them. Not near a computer right now but maybe someone might be able to do that or know where to find them. Just a thought that the new version/s might correct some of the issues


----------



## luigi90210

bobcaruso said:


> We don't need no stinkin Nexus
> 
> Edit: With this, I don't know why anyone would move to the GN, when quad core Tegra 3 phones are due in Feb/March


i moved cause i want to be on an open platform again, the droid x although nice it just doesnt compare in terms of development as to the nexus or any open phone for that matter
once you get clockwork on your phone you can do everything from the handset, no need to sbf if soft bricked, no need to find work arounds, and no need to wait for root
plus quadcore phones are a bit much dont you think, in all reality a dual core is all you really need unless your starting to do heavy gaming and such(but even than its a cell phone how much gaming can you really do on it)


----------



## Mace_Bewley

Great work Encounter! Will throw you a donation as soon as I can!!


----------



## serx7

Lurch81 said:


> Anyone having issues with rom toolbox pro not restoring apps? It looks like it does but no apps show up
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


i asked about this earlier in the thread but i guess not many others use it, or they aren't having problems.

i have the exact same issue as you. Ti Backup seems to be OK, but unfortunately for me i stopped using it a while ago, in favor of App Mgr within ROM Toolbox Pro.


----------



## milski65

luigi90210 said:


> i moved cause i want to be on an open platform again, the droid x although nice it just doesnt compare in terms of development as to the nexus or any open phone for that matter
> once you get clockwork on your phone you can do everything from the handset, no need to sbf if soft bricked, no need to find work arounds, and no need to wait for root
> plus quadcore phones are a bit much dont you think, in all reality a dual core is all you really need unless your starting to do heavy gaming and such(but even than its a cell phone how much gaming can you really do on it)


Off topic. So. Are you enjoying it? Still in the debate mode. Radio (samsung=ugh) plastic body, bogus back cover are bugging me. But I damn well want it!


----------



## galaxie500fb

bobAbooey said:


> Working for me. Open SU and enable it. I fixed permission 2x and it's working now.
> 
> Fixing permissions takes about 5min, just let it run.


Installed it from the market but instead of opening it i rebooted the phone then ran it. works perfectly.


----------



## milski65

galaxie500fb said:


> Installed it from the market but instead of opening it i rebooted the phone then ran it. works perfectly.


What did you install from the market? SU?


----------



## galaxie500fb

milski65 said:


> What did you install from the market? SU?


Sorry...Titanium backup


----------



## johnomaz

Ya, beta 2 is very useable. I've installed several apps from the Market and Amazon's Market and all seems to be great. My text messages work, but no picture messages. I'm cool with that.

A couple issues I have found I thought I'd pass on

1) When calling and having to use the keypad (for me, it was my voicemail) the keys don't seem to work or if they do, they take ages to respond.

2) Not sure if its how it is supposed to be, but when widgets have several options, they are all listed. With CM7, they were always grouped and when you chose it, you'd see each widgets selections.

3) When you install a new app, it appears on the home screen. It can be removed, but every app does it. Is this ICS doing it or is it a bug? Its not a big deal, but I installed several apps from the Market and boom, there they were.

I am very impressed with this ROM and am SOOOOO happy with how well it works. I can even play video where I couldn't do so on CM7 without applying a few 'fixes'. Seriously, come January when I have some spare money, I am donating to you Encounter for all your hard work. I've been drooling over the GNex and been wondering if I could hold out until March when my upgrade is ready, but honestly, with ICS on my DX, it really helps that feeling and frankly, I may wait it out even longer past March. I love my DX and ICS was the only reason I wanted to upgrade. When the camera gets working, I'm going to be a VERY happy camper.


----------



## cougar214

Hey guys. I'm no dev or anything but I have a suggestion for the apps not working. This may or may not work but it couldn't hurt to try right? Try installing root explorer and see if it works. If it does go into it and try changing the permissions for apps (apk's) that arent working right and see what results you get. Like i said, it may nor may not work but you have nothing to lose right? I havent flashed this yet because i need my phone today. But tonight is a different story.


----------



## milski65

galaxie500fb said:


> Sorry...Titanium backup


Gotcha. O gotta remember that. Heard it may be an issue.


----------



## bobAbooey

Here's a battery use screenshot. 1hr 20min of screen time on.


----------



## bobAbooey

Having trouble centering my wallpaper. How do we turn on scrolling wallpapers?


----------



## OldBaldy

3) When you install a new app, it appears on the home screen. It can be removed, but every app does it. Is this ICS doing it or is it a bug? Its not a big deal, but I installed several apps from the Market and boom, there they were.

Cheek in your market options. There's one to put shortcut on homescreen at install. Just untick it.

Sent from my DROIDX running Vortex RC1


----------



## djxsilence

Hey so i made a video on youtube to demo the Rom.


----------



## johnomaz

bobAbooey said:


> 3) When you install a new app, it appears on the home screen. It can be removed, but every app does it. Is this ICS doing it or is it a bug? Its not a big deal, but I installed several apps from the Market and boom, there they were.
> 
> Cheek in your market options. There's one to put shortcut on homescreen at install. Just untick it.


You're awesome. I went through the launcher options and had no luck. Didn't realize it was the Market.

One other issue which I am sure is already known, but haven't seen it yet is that there seems to be a small delay when using the touch screen. Not huge, but I noticed it.


----------



## D3M0NYK

Anyone having issues with SU not working? Mine keeps FC'ng and will no longer grant access to any program (Rom Manager, Root File Explorer, etc). I have rebooted several times with no success.


----------



## sparks639

serx7 said:


> i asked about this earlier in the thread but i guess not many others use it, or they aren't having problems.
> 
> i have the exact same issue as you. Ti Backup seems to be OK, but unfortunately for me i stopped using it a while ago, in favor of App Mgr within ROM Toolbox Pro.


I don't know what i did, if anything but I've been able to restore and install 3rd party apps. Didn't work for me when I flashed last night. But today for some reason it does. I use rom toolbox pro, i'm able to restore apps and data.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zerospeed8

Woo woot


----------



## Blacksantron

Had a problem with contacts fcing after I added a new one through the dialer screen... Later I went into dialer from the home screen and it was still in the contact mode but it said it's not responding. Reboot and I'm ok just thought I'd share


----------



## Mace_Bewley

Anyone else having trouble with weather bug elite?


----------



## ram130

This is awesome.


----------



## Blacksantron

I'm at the bar watching football... Someone just asked me why I'm messing with my phone so much... I looked back at him with a serious face and simply replied "ice cream sandwich." He gave me the incredulous look of a) he has no idea.







he thinks I have Tourettes

Thanks firstEncounter!


----------



## FAMICH

zerospeed8 said:


> Woo woot
> 
> View attachment 12723


 4.0.3? What????


----------



## Blacksantron

FAMICH said:


> 4.0.3? What????


Me want


----------



## milski65

Just flashed. Tibu loaded. Calendar synced. Wifi good. No issues yet. Damn does this look sweet. Stellar job First. What are you capable of in the next year? I'm bringing my phone in to Verizon and tell them I think I have a bug, while I look at the Nexus and tell them no thanks, I'll wait on my upgrade.

I'm no dev, and I have no idea what you did, but the more I look at this, the more I think this is some serious s*$t. Jesus. I HAVE to get my girls away from ios. Ugh. You'd make any parent, dev, modder, or themer proud. Sorry, just had to say that.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Blacksantron said:


> I'm at the bar watching football... Someone just asked me why I'm messing with my phone so much... I looked back at him with a serious face and simply replied "ice cream sandwich." He gave me the incredulous look of a) he has no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he thinks I have Tourettes
> 
> Thanks firstEncounter!


Lmao he'll probably leave you alone the rest of the day lol


----------



## db306

zerospeed8 said:


> Woo woot
> 
> View attachment 12723


Ok where'd ya get that????? Any differences/improvements over 4.0.1?? Thanks


----------



## cougar214

Oh god this is killing me! I'm gonna flash this but dammit, I have to wait till my phone charges up some more......ugh! I know it's gonna be buggy but ooooh the potential. And yeah, what gives with the 4.0.3?


----------



## zerospeed8

db306 said:


> Ok where'd ya get that????? Any differences/improvements over 4.0.1?? Thanks


just working on my own kang. Not much working yet hope to get the consept going.


----------



## cougar214

zerospeed8 said:


> just working on my own kang. Not much working yet hope to get the consept going.


But what specificaly gives it the 4.0.3? Did you update something in the system that no one else has done yet?


----------



## db306

zerospeed8 said:


> just working on my own kang. Not much working yet hope to get the consept going.


Getter Done!!!


----------



## bobAbooey

Jrummy just released an update, maybe that helped.


----------



## coltzfan

So looks like I got TiBu to work. Just restored app only. without data and they all installed.


----------



## zerospeed8

cougar214 said:


> But what specificaly gives it the 4.0.3? Did you update something in the system that no one else has done yet?


Just pulled the 4.0.3 from r2's git and smashed it with 1st encounters work


----------



## Jays2Kings

cougar214 said:


> But what specificaly gives it the 4.0.3? Did you update something in the system that no one else has done yet?


I think that's now the version in the AOSP that ICS now based on.


----------



## ImaComputa

Tried this out and it's so fluid. Damn. I'm back on cm7gb because I can't live without battery % and status bar toggles but damn this is impressive. Only 16 years old and busting this out is crazy. Makes me feel retarded.


----------



## Blacksantron

ImaComputa said:


> Tried this out and it's so fluid. Damn. I'm back on cm7gb because I can't live without battery % and status bar toggles but damn this is impressive. Only 16 years old and busting this out is crazy. Makes me feel retarded.


I know... When I was 16 we had motorola pagers. And they were awesome. Could save like 20 pages


----------



## bobAbooey

Simmo's battery monitor somewhat works.

And I remember sending mt dew upc's to get my pager.


----------



## coltzfan

Mace_Bewley said:


> Anyone else having trouble with weather bug elite?


Working ok here.


----------



## Mace_Bewley

coltzfan said:


> Working ok here.


do anything special??


----------



## coltzfan

Mace_Bewley said:


> do anything special??


I turned off follow me, and turned off find my location and just searched my zip code and it loaded up.


----------



## Mace_Bewley

coltzfan said:


> I turned off follow me, and turned off find my location and just searched my zip code and it loaded up.


Not that far yet, when I try to launch it comes back with unfortunately weather bug has stopped.


----------



## milski65

Mace_Bewley said:


> do anything special??


As colt says, disable location and manually enter zip. Mine loaded fine after that.


----------



## milski65

Mace_Bewley said:


> Not that far yet, when I try to launch it comes back with unfortunately weather bug has stopped.


After opening, press hard left key, select location, clear it, and manually enter zip. It should come up after a few.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

If you're still looking for gapps, here's a link to one posted by fabulous for his gnex rom, not sure if they're any different than what you have, but worth a look...

http://minus.com/m48lWm2Km

And the link to the thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12397-romgsmaospiml74k-android-403-121811/


----------



## yentna

Was on 1.12.9, had sbf'd to 602. Fm 1.12.9 wiped all, flashed beta 2 and gapps together and rebotted. 2 1/2 mins later, skateboard Andy, haven't seen him since my Eris days. Wiped caches rebooted. - no wifi - said weak signal. Two reboots later wifi up and running. One problem someone might help me with. When opening amazon appstore, put in user name & password, came back with wrong username or pw. Tried numerous times, reset pw twice still no joy. Suggestions? Back on 1.12.9 for now.
1stencounter - awsome rom, will be back.

Terry


----------



## Infazzdar

Can someone link to that mod that gives you the on screen keys? =P


----------



## coltzfan

Infazzdar said:


> Can someone link to that mod that gives you the on screen keys? =P


Download ICS launcher from the market...that has the on screen keys.


----------



## Dshoe

Ahhh I want to try this so bad!!!! However, I'm just getting CM7 how I want it and I think I may wait till the next revision. Good job though!!! Looks and sounds fantastic.


----------



## milski65

yentna said:


> Was on 1.12.9, had sbf'd to 602. Fm 1.12.9 wiped all, flashed beta 2 and gapps together and rebotted. 2 1/2 mins later, skateboard Andy, haven't seen him since my Eris days. Wiped caches rebooted h no wifi - said week signal. Two reboots later wifi up and running. One problem someone might help me with. Whenopening amazon appstore, put in user name & password, came back with wrong username or pw. Tried numerous times, reset pw twice still no joy. Suggestions? Back on 1.12.9 for now.
> 1stencounter - awsome rom, will be back.
> 
> Terry


Mine loaded right up. Do you have unknown sources checked? It shouldn't have asked for a password. At least it didn't with mine.


----------



## bretth18

Infazzdar said:


> Can someone link to that mod that gives you the on screen keys? =P


I was working on a .zip for this ROM that enables them, but im going to have to wait for a more stable release, DX is my primary device right now, need good battery life for a upcoming trip, so i switched back to liberty


----------



## milski65

Do have a question. How does one boot into cwr? rom manager or d2?


----------



## firstEncounter

milski65 said:


> Do have a question. How does one boot into cwr? rom manager or d2?


Read the OP.


----------



## joshhendry

I have searched and didn't see anything on ringtones and notification tones. Am I just blind or is there no options to change these yet?


----------



## milski65

firstEncounter said:


> Read the OP.


Thank you very much.


----------



## coltzfan

joshhendry said:


> I have searched and didn't see anything on ringtones and notification tones. Am I just blind or is there no options to change these yet?


They can be changed in the settings under sounds. You can choose Android system, or another app.


----------



## joshhendry

coltzfan said:


> They can be changed in the settings under sounds. You can choose Android system, or another app.


I have looked in there and if I click on ringtone the only options are silent or default.


----------



## milski65

joshhendry said:


> I have looked in there and if I click on ringtone the only options are silent or default.


I didn't see the android option, but under settings/sounds/phone ringtones, I have man choices. They should be there.


----------



## ldopa

firstEncounter said:


> Read the OP.


Does or will it work on the d2? I'm guessing not, but I'm hoping.


----------



## mikejs78

Very nice build. Only major issue for me is the talk FC. Anyone know of a workaround or another app I can use in the mean time to talk with my GTalk contacts?

Thanks.


----------



## coltzfan

joshhendry said:


> I have looked in there and if I click on ringtone the only options are silent or default.


When I open settings, under device, I clicked on sound, and then phone ringtone. does yours have that?


----------



## luigi90210

milski65 said:


> Off topic. So. Are you enjoying it? Still in the debate mode. Radio (samsung=ugh) plastic body, bogus back cover are bugging me. But I damn well want it!


I love it so far, i deodexed and modified the stock rom a bit(just something for myself) and im thinking about making an OC kernel for it, the screen is amazing and even though it is made from plastic i cant tell its plastic(it feels like metal in a way) plus its really fast(and i mean faster than the droid x on ics)


----------



## joshhendry

coltzfan said:


> When I open settings, under device, I clicked on sound, and then phone ringtone. does yours have that?


I go into settings and sounds. Then click on ringtone or notification and there arent any there in either one.


----------



## milski65

ldopa said:


> Does or will it work on the d2? I'm guessing not, but I'm hoping.


It's like miui. When you reboot the phone, while boot logo is up, look at your led. When it turns blue, hit volume down button. That will get you in to recovery. It comes somewhat fast but you'll be able to do it without issue.

Hit power button and select reboot, wait for boot logo to come up, when led turns blue hit volume down. Scroll down with volume down to recovery, hit power button, at next screen scroll down to latest recovery, hit power button, then you're in cwr 5, and you should be able to do the rest.


----------



## ltlgrnrobot

firstEncounter said:


> Adding broken Calendar Sync to known bugs.


Coming from liberty3.0 v2 wiped data, cache, dalvik and flashed ROM... I am not experiencing a couple of the bugs others are.
Specifically the Calendar sync works just fine on both 3G and Wifi.

here is a small list of things i have noticed to NOT work:

-Data hand-off from Wifi back to 3G not working at all. have to reboot with Wifi off to get 3G back.
-Bluetooth calls hangs Dialer app and Contacts app until reboot.
-Netflix app audio, but no video.
-Obviously camera and gallery are no go.

Want to thank firstEncounter for the great work on piecing this ICS ROM together for my fast aging DroidX. Great Work!


----------



## bobAbooey

yentna said:


> Was on 1.12.9, had sbf'd to 602. Fm 1.12.9 wiped all, flashed beta 2 and gapps together and rebotted. 2 1/2 mins later, skateboard Andy, haven't seen him since my Eris days. Wiped caches rebooted. - no wifi - said weak signal. Two reboots later wifi up and running. One problem someone might help me with. When opening amazon appstore, put in user name & password, came back with wrong username or pw. Tried numerous times, reset pw twice still no joy. Suggestions? Back on 1.12.9 for now.
> 1stencounter - awsome rom, will be back.
> 
> Terry


You might have to delete devices in your Amazon settings. Try that.

Your account- apps and devices . Then delete some of them .


----------



## fakiesk8r333

So no one is having any issues with ultimate backup pro?


----------



## coltzfan

Tried HTC mod compact QWERTY keyboard and had force close city. Lol.


----------



## zackaryry

ltlgrnrobot said:


> Coming from liberty3.0 v2 wiped data, cache, dalvik and flashed ROM... I am not experiencing a couple of the bugs others are.
> Specifically the Calendar sync works just fine on both 3G and Wifi.
> 
> here is a small list of things i have noticed to NOT work:
> 
> -Data hand-off from Wifi back to 3G not working at all. have to reboot with Wifi off to get 3G back.
> -Bluetooth calls hangs Dialer app and Contacts app until reboot.
> -Netflix app audio, but no video.
> -Obviously camera and gallery are no go.
> 
> Want to thank firstEncounter for the great work on piecing this ICS ROM together for my fast aging DroidX. Great Work!


Calendar Sync also works fine for me. Oddly, my Gallery has not force closed once since I've flashed this, even with everyone else having trouble.

Probably because voice input is broken, my internet calling works, but I can't hear anything, and they don't hear me. Can't wait to have that remedied.


----------



## collierclark

Not sure if this has been addressed or not. I installed my backed up apps with astro. Then when I go to market then my apps none of my apps are showing up in the installed list. All are in the not installed list. Any suggestions?


----------



## cougar214

I found another bug firstEncounter. When trying to turn on unknown sources, it wont stick. It keeps turning back off as soon as you leave the settngs menu.


----------



## Magnus

Battery life seems good. 10 hours so far and only down to 80%.


----------



## zackaryry

cougar214 said:


> I found another bug firstEncounter. When trying to turn on unknown sources, it wont stick. It keeps turning back off as soon as you leave the settngs menu.


In the OP it states that for some settings to stick/activate, you need to reboot.


----------



## Jays2Kings

cougar214 said:


> I found another bug firstEncounter. When trying to turn on unknown sources, it wont stick. It keeps turning back off as soon as you leave the settngs menu.


It been discussed, many settings including that one do not stay ticked a simple reboot will turn it on.


----------



## 440hi04

firstEncounter said:


> Read the OP.


 What is the chances of the Camera AND Gallery working on this in the future? That's the only thing stopping me from using this daily! AWESOME work!


----------



## thescreensavers

milski65 said:


> Off topic. So. Are you enjoying it? Still in the debate mode. Radio (samsung=ugh) plastic body, bogus back cover are bugging me. But I damn well want it!


I haven't had any issues with the Radio, the body is plastic but with a metal frame it does not feel cheap, and the back cover is a cover, it does its job and stays on. I don't get how its bogus?

Try it out, battery life is still on the table for me but its amazingly fast


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

mikejs78 said:


> Very nice build. Only major issue for me is the talk FC. Anyone know of a workaround or another app I can use in the mean time to talk with my GTalk contacts?
> 
> Thanks.


You could try eBuddy?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

The rom seemed fast. The settings menu would take some getting used to. No pulldown toggles made me sad. Apart from the known bugs, clock and sideshow dreams don't work yet.

Phone froze solid on me twice in 15 minutes. Back to cm7. Oddly enough, this felt incredibly like MIUI, despite being cm9 based. I think it was the settings menu.

Anyone know how to enable "stay awake" while charging? Come to think of it, both freezes occurred while on AC power. One when I received a phone call, one while fiddling with Android Dreams. Perhaps it had something to do with screen on/off and charging?


----------



## SaurusX

ltlgrnrobot said:


> -Data hand-off from Wifi back to 3G not working at all. have to reboot with Wifi off to get 3G back.


This could be redundant, but I also experience the wifi / 3G hand off issue.


----------



## Rupps

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Come to think of it, both freezes occurred while on AC power. One when I received a phone call, one while fiddling with Android Dreams. Perhaps it had something to do with screen on/off and charging?


Same here. No problems off of charger, but sometimes on charger it freezes. Loaded up youtube while on charger (I've done it many times before) and it randomly crashes. But I've never had a single crash when discharging.


----------



## KevTN

Ok.. I have done everything I know to do. I have flashed and had wifi issues. 3g was spotty. so I we formated system, cleared cache and davik and reflashed encounter and gapps. Same issue. I SBF'd even did a factory reset. Wifi worked as I went through 602 and 605. Same issue. now 3g is stable but I can't get wifi to work. keeps searching for ip address. Not only on my home network but also other networks.

Any suggestions? Thanks

Tibu has worked for me...


----------



## triallman

Works Grate!!!! But can't find market(((( can anyone help about this?


----------



## KevTN

triallman said:


> Works Grate!!!! But can't find market(((( can anyone help ebout this?


You need to flash Gapps in the OP.


----------



## Jordan8

I may have overlooked it, but has anybody figured out a way to mod this to have the home button & such on the screen? I think the dedicated multi task button would be worth the extra screen space it takes up.

&great work with this, it's coming along great!


----------



## triallman

Flashed Gapps but no result, or maybe i'm flashing it in a wrong way?
i jst press on zip file, it shows me some kind of installation process and no result!


----------



## bretth18

Jordan8 said:


> I may have overlooked it, but has anybody figured out a way to mod this to have the home button & such on the screen? I think the dedicated multi task button would be worth the extra screen space it takes up.
> 
> &great work with this, it's coming along great!


I know how to do it, waiting for a more stable release sorry


----------



## Doit2it

GREAT initial run. Very Impressed! I had WiFi and 3G at first, but then I lost both and it never recovered. I tried all the airplane mode, reboot suggestions, but I never could get them back. Had to SBF back to .602 due to no blue light or su/cat.jpg/ROM Mngr workaround. No problems though. Will definitely keep an eye on the thread and progression of this wonderful ROM.


----------



## coltzfan

I like the little Easter egg when you click on 4.0 in about phone 3 or 4 times


----------



## KevTN

triallman said:


> Flashed Gapps but no result, or maybe i'm flashing it in a wrong way?
> i jst press on zip file, it shows me some kind of installation process and no result!


are you flashing it in Clockworks? Install from SD card?


----------



## smellyfingers

Jordan8 said:


> I may have overlooked it, but has anybody figured out a way to mod this to have the home button & such on the screen? I think the dedicated multi task button would be worth the extra screen space it takes up.
> 
> &great work with this, it's coming along great!


Although we don't have the on screen keys, you can still get to the multi tasking by holding the home key


----------



## fakiesk8r333

I think since we have hardware buttons that instead of the on screen buttons the space might do better to have app shortcuts or maybe even some toggles. Just a thought


----------



## Scallywag1

440hi04 said:


> What is the chances of the Camera AND Gallery working on this in the future? That's the only thing stopping me from using this daily! AWESOME work!


Ditto


----------



## triallman

KevTN said:


> are you flashing it in Clockworks? Install from SD card?


sooorrryyyy!!! it's 4am now and i'm understanding reality badlY))))) Thanks for the help!! everyrhung works)))
but anyway i can't login ti market))


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Why is wrong with the gallery? As far as I can tell it works fine for me.


----------



## MyrtleDx

Also ran fixed permissions and can't seem to get wifi working now says it's obtaining address but never connects. And when trying to listen to voice mail key pad lags so password is invalid. 
But this is my new daily runner and I can live with the bugs till next update.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

MyrtleDx said:


> Also ran fixed permissions and can't seem to get wifi working now says it's obtaining address but never connects. And when trying to listen to voice mail key pad lags so password is invalid.
> But this is my new daily runner and I can live with the bugs till next update.


I turned airplane mode on and then rebooted and turned it off and rebooted again and now its working


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Anyone notice notifications in the status bar look a little tinted or something?


----------



## Lurch81

MyrtleDx said:


> Also ran fixed permissions and can't seem to get wifi working now says it's obtaining address but never connects. And when trying to listen to voice mail key pad lags so password is invalid.
> But this is my new daily runner and I can live with the bugs till next update.


Reboot when changing any setting or turning wifi on/off to get it to stick 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## johnomaz

zackaryry said:


> Calendar Sync also works fine for me. Oddly, my Gallery has not force closed once since I've flashed this, even with everyone else having trouble.
> 
> Probably because voice input is broken, my internet calling works, but I can't hear anything, and they don't hear me. Can't wait to have that remedied.


My Google calendar syncs just fine, but it won't see my Exchange calendar. Its not that big of a deal really, but maybe that is what he meant by it won't sync the calendar.


----------



## johnomaz

cougar214 said:


> I found another bug firstEncounter. When trying to turn on unknown sources, it wont stick. It keeps turning back off as soon as you leave the settngs menu.


Weird, my unknown sources stuck just fine.


----------



## MyrtleDx

Lurch81 said:


> Reboot when changing any setting or turning wifi on/off to get it to stick
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks that worked. Didn't think the wifi setting stays on when you reboot


----------



## sageDieu

Has anyone had any luck with flashing different gapps? I've been trying to find some that works better than the ones currently in the op, I've been tasked to do so by firstEncounter while he's busy bug squashing. I saw some people talking about some made for 4.0.3, any luck with those or anything else?



fakiesk8r333 said:


> Anyone notice notifications in the status bar look a little tinted or something?


Seems to be an ICS feature as I have noticed the same thing on my phone.


----------



## MyrtleDx

Can't add Facebook to accounts to sync contacts not sure if that's because Facebook doesn't support ics yet or a bug


----------



## clouse2013

i had no problems with calendar sync, gallery, or wifi. cant get facebook to sync either. nice work tho! amazingly smooth. did anyone notice the recent apps section and you swipe them to the left to kill them. thats a very nice feature. havent noticed any problems here with the wifi to 3g switchoff either.


----------



## lancasterv3

For those asking about the screen buttons there is a app that I have used since day one its called button savior. The virtual buttons are displayed over your screen but they work well and can be customized. I can wait for the mod but until then this works great! Here is a screen shot with the buttons you can change the themes and location of the buttons also


----------



## Lurch81

MyrtleDx said:


> Can't add Facebook to accounts to sync contacts not sure if that's because Facebook doesn't support ics yet or a bug


Facebook app doesn't sync with ics yet. .with 4.0.3 it should work again probably with a Facebook update to use new api's but our dx port is 4.0.1 based so no dice

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333

I wonder how hard it would be to get 4.0.3 ported over once the source is available?


----------



## firstEncounter

Currently working on getting my changes and fixes into source. Then I'll release a 4.0.3 version.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

MyrtleDx said:


> Facebook app doesn't sync with ics yet. .with 4.0.3 it should work again probably with a Facebook update to use new api's but our dx port is 4.0.1 based so no dice
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


This is also an issue with GNex users. I don't know that it's going to be 'fixed' either. I seem to recall something about there being an issue with Facebook and Android and the contact syncing. If I had a bit more coffee in me, I would google this, but right now I'm running on low caffeine


----------



## fakiesk8r333

firstEncounter said:


> Currently working on getting my changes and fixes into source. Then I'll release a 4.0.3 version.


Sweet, how is the camera and mms coming along?


----------



## cougar214

johnomaz said:


> Weird, my unknown sources stuck just fine.


Yeah I restarted the phone and it still wouldn't stick. Then I put TiBu back in and restored some apps and rebooted and suddenly it stuck. So now it's working. Go figure...lol. I can tell you I am super loving this Rom. I can't wait till it's finished. This is defenitely gonna be my daily.


----------



## error311

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Sweet, how is the camera and mms coming along?


As firstEncounter has already stated that this build is based off the Defy build. He said himself til they have camera working we will not.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

error311 said:


> As firstEncounter has already stated that this build is based off the Defy build. He said himself til they have camera working we will not.


Ah, OK thanks. I must have missed that, this thread is growing faster than I can keep up with it.


----------



## gardobus

thescreensavers said:


> I haven't had any issues with the Radio, the body is plastic but with a metal frame it does not feel cheap, and the back cover is a cover, it does its job and stays on. I don't get how its bogus?
> 
> Try it out, battery life is still on the table for me but its amazingly fast


People are complaining because it says Verizon on it and not Google. There is no Samsung or Verizon on the face of the phone, which is better than almost any other phone available. Who cares about a word on the back.


----------



## MyrtleDx

If you're gallery is force closing go into accounts sync options and turn off photo syncing. That should fix that it. Hope it helps


----------



## Infazzdar

I can't seem to get an on-screen button mod working. =P


----------



## Jordan8

Infazzdar said:


> I can't seem to get an on-screen button mod working. =P


I've been poking around, not figured it out yet either.


----------



## Infazzdar

Jordan8 said:


> I've been poking around, not figured it out yet either.


From what I read, you simply have to change a false value to true. But after building and ADB pushing all I got was a bootloop. 
Later I'll dig through logcat and see if I can find anything to get it working.


----------



## rudyy

MyrtleDx said:


> If you're gallery is force closing go into accounts sync options and turn off photo syncing. That should fix that it. Hope it helps


thank you. It worked.


----------



## rudyy

edit double post bug


----------



## Infazzdar

MyrtleDx said:


> If you're gallery is force closing go into accounts sync options and turn off photo syncing. That should fix that it. Hope it helps


Worked excellently! I don't even use that sync feature anyways.


----------



## mikejs78

Google voice keeps FC on me. Anyone else experience this?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Infazzdar

mikejs78 said:


> Google voice keeps FC on me. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## error311

MyrtleDx said:


> If you're gallery is force closing go into accounts sync options and turn off photo syncing. That should fix that it. Hope it helps


Didn't work for me


----------



## zerospeed8

firstEncounter said:


> Currently working on getting my changes and fixes into source. Then I'll release a 4.0.3 version.


Got radio and wifi working on 4.0.3


----------



## bobAbooey

Anyone else getting texts from flirtspin?

I downloaded titanium backup, rootzwiki, tweet deck, adaway. No other apps installed.


----------



## Jordan8

Infazzdar said:


> From what I read, you simply have to change a false value to true. But after building and ADB pushing all I got was a bootloop.
> Later I'll dig through logcat and see if I can find anything to get it working.


Yeah, mines doing the same thing. Checked permissions & what not, must be more to it than just changing the false to true.


----------



## Djojorahardjo

lancasterv3 said:


> For those asking about the screen buttons there is a app that I have used since day one its called button savior. The virtual buttons are displayed over your screen but they work well and can be customized. I can wait for the mod but until then this works great! Here is a screen shot with the buttons you can change the themes and location of the buttons also


Did your "back" button work? Mine not work


----------



## mikejs78

Infazzdar said:


> Seems to be working fine for me.


Never mind... Uninstalling and reinstalling seemed to fix.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

For those working on the button mod, I've got it working, just working on packaging it up right now... Should be able to post it tonight


----------



## Jordan8

Dr. Carpenter said:


> For those working on the button mod, I've got it working, just working on packaging it up right now... Should be able to post it tonight


My hero! Haha.


----------



## luigi90210

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> This is also an issue with GNex users. I don't know that it's going to be 'fixed' either. I seem to recall something about there being an issue with Facebook and Android and the contact syncing. If I had a bit more coffee in me, I would google this, but right now I'm running on low caffeine


facebook hasnt updated their app with the latest api for contact syncing, so until facebook fixes that it will never be fixed


----------



## masterchung7

Awesome work with the rom by far more stable than 1.11.9, the only deal breaker for me was that tasker kept fc'ing... back to 1.11.9 (need it for school so I don't get telemarketers)
Oh yeah, hows everyone's performance on this rom, it didn't seem up to par with what everyone is saying, but maybe gingerbread build.prop edits don't work the same on ics.
I average 1.5k in quadrant.
Tegra 2 games on the other hand are working great with chainfire 3d. For those stuck with auto brightness, try superdim from the market.
quickclock with android overclock work sometimes and fixing permissions somehow bricked it.


----------



## FAMICH

hey guys found a way to get the sd card mounted without terminal its an apk called multi mount SD-Card its free and paid version the free one works ok just add it as a widget and conect to pc as memory card access and you get your sd card mounted without running terminal....or ADB


----------



## clouse2013

Widget locker is force closing. Doing this for anyone else?


----------



## -TSON-

>









This makes me want to use my DX more than my RAZR. I'm so mad.


----------



## error311

firstEncounter said:


> Currently working on getting my changes and fixes into source. Then I'll release a 4.0.3 version.


You going to add Trebuchet Launcher v0.2 also ? I believe its for 4.0.3 too.


----------



## BrutalSauce

error311 said:


> Contact pictures in call, they are overly large anybody else seeing that ? known bug ?


Thats actually a new feature in ICS


----------



## BrutalSauce

Maybe it has been answered but im to lazy to search through the thread, but I have the motorola media dock that will put it into dock mode. Anyways after a while it will just reboot. I have been sitting here watching it and its rebooted 2 times in the past hour.


----------



## MyrtleDx

I thought the notification sms in pulldown was supposed to show contact picture not SMS icon


----------



## Jays2Kings

For those who want power control in their notification bar, get Widgetsoid. It has almost and option you'll need and supports toggle in the status bar.









https://market.andro...ils?id=com.jim2


----------



## martian-dx7

^^
How do you take a screenshot of the notification above? whenever I pull down the status bar and then press the power button for the screenshot option, the notification bar goes back up?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

martian-dx7 said:


> ^^
> How do you take a screenshot of the notification above? whenever I pull down the status bar and then press the power button for the screenshot option, the notification bar goes back up?


You have a second or so after clicking screenshot, just swipe it back down quick.


----------



## martian-dx7

Thanks dude that worked!!



Dr. Carpenter said:


> You have a second or so after clicking screenshot, just swipe it back down quick.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

martian-dx7 said:


> Thanks dude that worked!!


No problem


----------



## Lurch81

anyone else sacrificing speaker phome/camera/moms & other lil bugs to use this as daily driver? I'm in love with ics and can bring myself to go back to gb I just need camera/mms and I'm set

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## error311

Lurch81 said:


> anyone else sacrificing speaker phome/camera/moms & other lil bugs to use this as daily driver? I'm in love with ics and can bring myself to go back to gb I just need camera/mms and I'm set
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I was using it as an daily since firstEncountered released beta #1 lol, cant go back now


----------



## gardobus

Lurch81 said:


> anyone else sacrificing speaker phome/camera/*moms* & other lil bugs to use this as daily driver? I'm in love with ics and can bring myself to go back to gb I just need camera/mms and I'm set
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Willing to give up speaker phone and maybe camera, but i love my mom bro


----------



## vwxyuqo

martian-dx7 said:


> ^^
> How do you take a screenshot of the notification above? whenever I pull down the status bar and then press the power button for the screenshot option, the notification bar goes back up?


hold power button+vol down button in the same time, hold it about 2 sec. it should do the screenshot, worked good on me


----------



## vwxyuqo

I get my gallery worked by turning off "sync Google-Photos" in "accounts & sync" and turning off "sync on Wi-Fi only" in the gallery settings.

hope this worked for everybody that having the same issue as i did


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

OK guys, couldn't get the button bar working quite right. The bar worked fine, but several other layouts got messed up in the process. Will try again tomorrow. Others were having the same problem on different phones/roms so hopefully we'll get it figured out tomorrow.


----------



## error311

vwxyuqo said:


> I get my gallery worked by turning off "sync Google-Photos" in "accounts & sync" and turning off "sync on Wi-Fi only" in the gallery settings.
> 
> hope this worked for everybody that having the same issue as i did


That did it! I was turning sync completely off but that wasn't working so thanks for the tip.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

This runs great firstEncounter! I had a little problem and that was 3G. It stopped working after I enabled wifi (I didn't even connect to a network). After I rebooted it started working again though. Oh one other problem, titanium backup wouldn't restore any of my apps. I had the settings correct. But I'm sure it'll be fixed some time, this Is off to an amazing start

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## SaurusX

BrutalSauce said:


> Maybe it has been answered but im to lazy to search through the thread, but I have the motorola media dock that will put it into dock mode. Anyways after a while it will just reboot. I have been sitting here watching it and its rebooted 2 times in the past hour.


it hasn't been mentioned, but I, too, have a dock issue. I don't know if it's exactly the same as yours, but after unplugging the phone is unresponsive and then does a quick reboot. I haven't just watched it in the dock to see if it happens there as well.


----------



## SaurusX

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> This runs great firstEncounter! I had a little problem and that was 3G. It stopped working after I enabled wifi (I didn't even connect to a network). After I rebooted it started working again though.


This is known. The Wifi to 3G handoff doesn't seem to be working as it should. If you're on wifi and then go to 3G you have to reboot (possibly with wifi off) for 3G to be re-enabled.


----------



## lancasterv3

Djojorahardjo said:


> Did your "back" button work? Mine not work


Yea mine works have not had an issue with it hmmmm. Try reinstalling,reboot or fixing permissions and see if that helps


----------



## coltzfan

I could not get the gallery to work. But I use quickpic and that works perfect. Videos also work from quickpic as well.


----------



## firstEncounter

Updated the OP with new known bugs/workarounds.


----------



## nhugh406

I ran this for about 3 hours, only to realize that the radio was finding signal, but I could nit get any data. Tried wifi, wouldn't connect, restarted, still nothing. Totally disabled wifi, no 3g, restarted, still no 3g. I guess ill try an sbf and rebuild. But definitely promising. Good work encounter!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jays2Kings

martian-dx7 said:


> ^^
> How do you take a screenshot of the notification above? whenever I pull down the status bar and then press the power button for the screenshot option, the notification bar goes back up?


Hold power and volume down until you see the preview, this will also take the screenshot.


----------



## sageDieu

Been trying to uncover some fixes... it seems that the new Netflix that "fixes for ICS" doesn't actually fix it, it causes video to not display properly (at least for my phone.) If you are having that issue with your netflix app, try installing an older version of Netflix (1.5) and it should fix it.

Here's a link to an apk you can try; I assume this is legal since the Netflix app is free.

[filesonic.com]


----------



## rikirai

to go to recovery:
1. open terminal and type "su" then "cat.jpg" (like MIUI)
2. don't exit terminal,press home button and luanch to rom manager
3. press Reboot into recovery ==>i tried and success go to recovery


----------



## coltzfan

I am trying different cameras. Flash burst doesn't work. I disabled camera in app settings per the popup with fast burst. I tried camera360 and it asked to click on hardware compatibility. But can't find that option in settings. Anyone try it?


----------



## firstEncounter

coltzfan said:


> I am trying different cameras. Flash burst doesn't work. I disabled camera in app settings per the popup with fast burst. I tried camera360 and it asked to click on hardware compatibility. But can't find that option in settings. Anyone try it?


The camera module isn't loaded at all, so there's no point in trying different camera apps.


----------



## coltzfan

firstEncounter said:


> The camera module isn't loaded at all, so there's no point in trying different camera apps.


Man....now I actually have to find other things to break. LMAO


----------



## amaruk

This rom looks like it has a lot of promise. Once a few more bugs get knocked out I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## TwinShadow

I'm liking this ROM so far. Quite a few bugs that have already been reported, so no need for me to repeat them. I'm willing to sacrifice my phone speaker and camera for a while to use this until I really need to go back to CM4DX GB.

Also, turning off Google's sync for photos does work to get the Gallery to stop force closing. Just getting that out there.


----------



## collierclark

Anyone else having trouble with market recognizing installed apps? I installed them via astro and none of them are showing up in my installed list in my apps in the market. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

collierclark said:


> Anyone else having trouble with market recognizing installed apps? I installed them via astro and none of them are showing up in my installed list in my apps in the market. Any suggestions?


Use titanium backup to fix market links.


----------



## joshhendry

I still am not able to access any notification or ringtones. Anyone have any ideas how to fix that? When I do into sounds and click on the notification or ringtone the only option is silent. I tried to reflash to see if that took care of it but no luck. I have tried fix permissions and no luck. I went into file manager and there are notifications and ringtones available but they do not show up.


----------



## shftn2gear97

Is going back to CM4DX GB as easy as restoring a backup?


----------



## jaydubbs

shftn2gear97 said:


> Is going back to CM4DX GB as easy as restoring a backup?


Worked for me without any issues.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## collierclark

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Use titanium backup to fix market links.


Do you mean restore them via tibu or is there a way to repair the links with tibu?


----------



## ejgilkey

shftn2gear97 said:


> Is going back to CM4DX GB as easy as restoring a backup?


Yep!


----------



## KevTN

Well just an update. Wifi is working now without any problem...(sound of wood being knocked on) I had a small problem with my dialer but a reboot took care of it...I'm really enjoying this ROM...Thanks!!!


----------



## Jays2Kings

collierclark said:


> Do you mean restore them via tibu or is there a way to repair the links with tibu?


Yeah titanium can put any app you have under the market my apps as long it's in the market. Just hold down on app and select Attach to Market.

Also I just noticed the settings has no background tint (As well as other apps that have a black background).


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Jays2Kings said:


> Yeah titanium can put any app you have under the market my apps as long it's in the market. Just hold down on app and select Attach to Market.
> 
> Also I just noticed the settings has no background tint (As well as other apps that have a black background).


Or if you hit menu, market doctor, it will do all of them... can be annoying if you have amazon apps though as they get attached to the market as well.


----------



## BigShotProducer

This is great! Such progress! Anyone able to get swype working? It lets me select it, but doesn't stick. Besides that, if the camera worked, this would be my daily driver (use camera multiple times a day). Great job!


----------



## zsld0423

Love the ICS goodness of the rom, but the constant mess ups are a little too much for me right now. Every now and then the phone will just reboot, and after it boots back up it's as if I just flashed the rom again, except my apps are still there and my google account is attached. It'll give me that tutorial on getting to the app drawer, and another when I open it. My sounds/settings will reset, and my google info has to re-sync. Other than that it ran well, I made sure the md5 matched beforehand as well lol. Guess I'll wait until it's a little more stable even tho I don't want to


----------



## Jays2Kings

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Or if you hit menu, market doctor, it will do all of them... can be annoying if you have amazon apps though as they get attached to the market as well.


Yeah I have the pro version so I wasn't sure if market doctor was on the free version. But yeah the pro version (maybe both) allow you to select the apps in market doctor you want but you still need to know which are amazon and which are the market.


----------



## cougar214

FirstEcounter when do you expect to have your updates and fixes implemented into the next build and when will you have it up? I have to tell you I am very impressed with you. You do realize you, at 16 years old, have done what some 30'ish devs have been trying to do for a month now? I know it's a colaboration but man. I think i'm gonna adopt you....lol


----------



## 440hi04

Maybe this was already said but could somebody tell me how to get into Clockwork Recovery on this ROM? PLEASE! Thank you!


----------



## zerospeed8

440hi04 said:


> Maybe this was already said but could somebody tell me how to get into Clockwork Recovery on this ROM? PLEASE! Thank you!


Read the op. Thanks


----------



## J3bu5Cru57

440hi04 said:


> Maybe this was already said but could somebody tell me how to get into Clockwork Recovery on this ROM? PLEASE! Thank you!


Read the OP. Instructions are near the bottom in the FAQ.

Edit: Damn beat me to it. Should of typed smaller sentences.

Sent away.


----------



## 440hi04

J3bu5Cru57 said:


> Read the op. Thanks


I ready the whole page about ten times now. I don't see anywhere where it says how to get into Clockwork Mod Recovery. It says how to get into Recovery with the blue light stuff...but that is not Clockwork Mod Recovery ya know? I'm trying to go restore my backup and go back to the previous stock .605 i was on til this ROM gets more stable.


----------



## joshhendry

440hi04 said:


> I ready the whole page about ten times now. I don't see anywhere where it says how to get into Clockwork Mod Recovery. It says how to get into Recovery with the blue light stuff...but that is not Clockwork Mod Recovery ya know? I'm trying to go restore my backup and go back to the previous stock .605 i was on til this ROM gets more stable.


Actually the blue light way will get you to CMR where you can access your backup.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

SaurusX said:


> it hasn't been mentioned, but I, too, have a dock issue. I don't know if it's exactly the same as yours, but after unplugging the phone is unresponsive and then does a quick reboot. I haven't just watched it in the dock to see if it happens there as well.


Yea mine does that to. Not sure what's causing it though


----------



## 440hi04

joshhendry said:


> Actually the blue light way will get you to CMR where you can access your backup.


OK Then..could you please walk me thru it step by step? When Reboot into that with the blue light i get the same limited options as any other MIUI build would give you. Doesnt boot into CWM. I have reflashed clockwork mod recovery, i have tried getting into it from ROM Manager, and I have tried getting to it with Droid 2 Bootstrap. Nothing is working..Please help me out! Thanks!


----------



## zerospeed8

440hi04 said:


> Maybe this was already said but could somebody tell me how to get into Clockwork Recovery on this ROM? PLEASE! Thank you!


----------



## 440hi04

????


----------



## zerospeed8

440hi04 said:


> Maybe this was already said but could somebody tell me how to get into Clockwork Recovery on this ROM? PLEASE! Thank you!


terminal emulator
Su enter
Cat.jpg enter
Rom manager and then reboot recovery


----------



## joshhendry

440hi04 said:


> OK Then..could you please walk me thru it step by step? When Reboot into that with the blue light i get the same limited options as any other MIUI build would give you. Doesnt boot into CWM. I have reflashed clockwork mod recovery, i have tried getting into it from ROM Manager, and I have tried getting to it with Droid 2 Bootstrap. Nothing is working..Please help me out! Thanks!


After you hit the down volume at the blue light you will get some options. Just click on the one that says latest recovery (I believe that is what it says) and you will end up in CWR.


----------



## draklin

440hi04 said:


> OK Then..could you please walk me thru it step by step? When Reboot into that with the blue light i get the same limited options as any other MIUI build would give you. Doesnt boot into CWM. I have reflashed clockwork mod recovery, i have tried getting into it from ROM Manager, and I have tried getting to it with Droid 2 Bootstrap. Nothing is working..Please help me out! Thanks!


Ok, reboot your phone. When the blue light turns on, hit the down volume button. Once in the boot menu, use the volume keys to go to the recovery option. Select it with the power button. Then select latest recovery option. That will take you to CWM.


----------



## shobon

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned already, but you should package beta 3 with Nova Launcher instead of Trebuchet, at least until it's more developed. Nova runs great on beta 2, with little to no bugs.


----------



## 440hi04

joshhendry said:


> Ok, reboot your phone. When the blue light turns on, hit the down volume button. Once in the boot menu, use the volume keys to go to the recovery option. Select it with the power button. Then select latest recovery option. That will take you to CWM.


Thank you sooo much! IDK Why I couldn't figure that out! I just need my camera...cant use a ROM on the daily with no Cam!


----------



## jaydubbs

440hi04 said:


> Thank you sooo much! IDK Why I couldn't figure that out! I just need my camera...cant use a ROM on the daily with no Cam!


From reading the Defy ICS thread over at XDA looks like getting the camera to work is going to be a real b*tch. The driver's going to have to be written from scratch.


----------



## zsld0423

440hi04 said:


> OK Then..could you please walk me thru it step by step? When Reboot into that with the blue light i get the same limited options as any other MIUI build would give you. Doesnt boot into CWM. I have reflashed clockwork mod recovery, i have tried getting into it from ROM Manager, and I have tried getting to it with Droid 2 Bootstrap. Nothing is working..Please help me out! Thanks!


To get to Clockwork recovery, when you get into that recovery after the blue LED, go down to Recovery, and then go into Stable Recovery, and that'll load you into the right Recovery so you can wipe system/data/cache and then restore your backup


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Does the boot menu work now?


----------



## Jordan8

Deleted. I was behind a page lol.


----------



## zsld0423

Jordan8 said:


> Or just push the vol up& down button at the same time when a blue led light comes on, while your phone is booting.


Only have to press the volume down button when that LED comes on


----------



## cougar214

I have a work around for those having issues with the dialpad when checking voicemail. This is a trick I picked up from another Rom. You want to edit the number details with *86,,*your passcode*. So for an example, if your passcode is 1234 it would look like this *86,,1234. The tones are sent automaticly with no need to type them in the keypad. Of course the tones are still sent very slowly but it's faster than you having to type them and just fast enough to get through. Hope this works for you guys. it did for me.


----------



## Jordan8

jaydubbs said:


> From reading the Defy ICS thread over at XDA looks like getting the camera to work is going to be a real b*tch. The driver's going to have to be written from scratch.


I hope you're wrong. :/


----------



## firstEncounter

Jordan8 said:


> I hope you're wrong. :/


Nope, he's correct. Which is why I said it was beyond my skill level.


----------



## TallyHo

when i try and download anythinh from the market i get an error. Tried fixing permissioms and still fails ideas?


----------



## Jordan8

firstEncounter said:


> Nope, he's correct. Which is why I said it was beyond my skill level.


Dang.

Has anybody figured out a way to turn on the on screen buttons? Someday had said something about posting it last night, I fell asleep though.


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

Thanks, firstEncounter. Pretty awesome work here.


----------



## jaydubbs

Jordan8 said:


> Dang.
> 
> Has anybody figured out a way to turn on the on screen buttons? Someday had said something about posting it last night, I fell asleep though.


I read that he got them to work but the mod ended up breaking other things so he's still trying to figure it out.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## MonsterAndroid

I thought I had them working till trebuchet kept erroring out on me. I had decompiled framework res enabled them and recompiled bit failed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TallyHo

TallyHo said:


> when i try and download anythinh from the market i get an error. Tried fixing permissioms and still fails ideas?


must have had a corrupt install. Reinstalled and all is good.


----------



## mikejs78

firstEncounter said:


> Nope, he's correct. Which is why I said it was beyond my skill level.


firstEncounter, do you forsee any fix/workaround to the GTalk FC's in the near future? I know it is because it checks for the camera, but is there a way, maybe, to "fool" GTalk into thinking the file it needs is there? GTalk is probably the only thing keeping me from making this my daily driver. I have also run into some random reboots at times, but I can live with those.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

for me when I open gtalk it force closes but then if I hold home down and then select it from there it will USUALLY work.


----------



## shobon

fakiesk8r333 said:


> for me when I open gtalk it force closes but then if I hold home down and then select it from there it will USUALLY work.


I fixed this by going into application settings and disabling Talk. No problems since, and it's a great fix unless you use GTalk.


----------



## steveomac

I just installed this and wow it runs amazing.

I really wanna use it as my main OS but there are still a few bugs, here are the ones I found

-talk FC obv
-some texts I send it says it can't send cause I don't got service.
-when I make a phone call sometimes it just shows up black and get a little choppy
-cant install apps from unknown sources (check box won't stay checked)
-voice search obv, I use that a lot.
-the People app FC a lot, same with the dialer
-wifi issues even after restart, it goes at times, some times it don't

I'm gonna play around with it some more and see if I can find some more

great job tho, this is just amazing and its SO fast and snappy


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

jaydubbs said:


> I read that he got them to work but the mod ended up breaking other things so he's still trying to figure it out.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


I'm out running errands right now but gonna get back to it when I get home. Wish me luck lol


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

MonsterAndroid said:


> I thought I had them working till trebuchet kept erroring out on me. I had decompiled framework res enabled them and recompiled bit failed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What did you use to de/compile? I was using apktool and the decompile wasn't working right. The dev of apktool is aware of it. I was able to mod it and recompile but the phone started pretending to be a tablet lol. Status bar was twice as tall, lock screen was all jacked, and settings switched to the tablet layout.


----------



## ChrisKader

Hey guys, I got this installed on my DX and when I boot, I cannot get past the Moto Logo screen. I am able to get into the boot menu, but I really don't know what to do from there. Any suggestions?


----------



## shftn2gear97

Got this booted up on the X and LOVE it so far minus the Known bugs! TiBu seems to be letting me do a batch restore with the pro version (Saw some fella having issues with this).


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

ChrisKader said:


> Hey guys, I got this installed on my DX and when I boot, I cannot get past the Moto Logo screen. I am able to get into the boot menu, but I really don't know what to do from there. Any suggestions?


Check md5. Probably a bad download. In the boot menu, select recovery using the power button, then the first option. I think it's latest recovery. That will bring you to clockwork and you can restore a backup and go from there.


----------



## ChrisKader

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Check md5. Probably a bad download. In the boot menu, select recovery using the power button, then the first option. I think it's latest recovery. That will bring you to clockwork and you can restore a backup and go from there.


Hey Dr,

I tried that and get the same results. If its any help, I installed from a rooted 2.3.340 using the D2 Bootstrap (Following this guide) IDK if the guide is my issue or what. Should I go back to stock, root, install a different CFW and then install ICS?

Thanks!


----------



## BrutalSauce

ChrisKader said:


> Hey Dr,
> 
> I tried that and get the same results. If its any help, I installed from a rooted 2.3.340 using the D2 Bootstrap (Following this guide) IDK if the guide is my issue or what. Should I go back to stock, root, install a different CFW and then install ICS?
> 
> Thanks!


You need to be on the gingerbread kernel to flash this.


----------



## ChrisKader

BrutalSauce said:


> You need to be on the gingerbread kernel to flash this.


I guess I should not have assumed 2.3.340 was GB. Any idea what ROM I should flash from so I can DL the SBF?


----------



## SaurusX

ChrisKader said:


> I guess I should not have assumed 2.3.340 was GB. Any idea what ROM I should flash from so I can DL the SBF?


You can either SBF again using the 2.3.34 version and then take the OTA update or flash the 4.5.602 SBF and get to Gingerbread directly. Once there you need to root using the Droid 3 method and then you can flash this ROM.


----------



## ChrisKader

SaurusX said:


> You can either SBF again using the 2.3.34 version and then take the OTA update or flash the 4.5.602 SBF and get to Gingerbread directly. Once there you need to root using the Droid 3 method and then you can flash this ROM.


Awesome. I am DLing this SBF file linked here I will then root and post from my results. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Goose306

ChrisKader said:


> I guess I should not have assumed 2.3.340 was GB. Any idea what ROM I should flash from so I can DL the SBF?


I'm a bit confused by your question... you shouldn't need a working ROM to SBF. Just put the phone into bootloader and do it from your compy.

You can get all the necessary files including the .602 SBF file from:
http://rootzwiki.com...ng-droid-x-sbf/

If you already have your backups in order and don't need to get back in to the phone prior to an SBF I would just download the .602 SBF, SBF, re-root, install Bootstrap/ROM Manager, and flash from there. That's the usual procedure if you need a fresh GB install.

If you need to get in to do backups I would try a nandroid backup if you made it first. If that's bootlooping I'd think you'll be SOL. You may try the maderstock SBF flashable but you'll need to wipe data most likely anyways so you'll probably lose anything you haven't already made a backup of. Honestly, if everything is already backed up your easiest solution is just to throw it in bootloader and flash the .602 SBF.

Edit: Ninja'd!


----------



## ChrisKader

Goose306 said:


> I'm a bit confused by your question... you shouldn't need a working ROM to SBF. Just put the phone into bootloader and do it from your compy.
> 
> You can get all the necessary files including the .602 SBF file from:
> http://rootzwiki.com...ng-droid-x-sbf/
> 
> If you already have your backups in order and don't need to get back in to the phone prior to an SBF I would just download the .602 SBF, SBF, re-root, install Bootstrap/ROM Manager, and flash from there. That's the usual procedure if you need a fresh GB install.
> 
> If you need to get in to do backups I would try a nandroid backup if you made it first. If that's bootlooping I'd think you'll be SOL. You may try the maderstock SBF flashable but you'll need to wipe data most likely anyways so you'll probably lose anything you haven't already made a backup of. Honestly, if everything is already backed up your easiest solution is just to throw it in bootloader and flash the .602 SBF.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd!


In my eyes, if I mess something up, its easier to just SBF to the required firmware and root. At this point I will be downloading the SBF for 602 then rooting it. Do I need to install the D2 Bootstrap or....? The guide I am following instructed me to install the D2 boot strap, go into recovery and flash my ZIP.


----------



## zackaryry

ChrisKader said:


> In my eyes, if I mess something up, its easier to just SBF to the required firmware and root. At this point I will be downloading the SBF for 602 then rooting it. Do I need to install the D2 Bootstrap or....? The guide I am following instructed me to install the D2 boot strap, go into recovery and flash my ZIP.


Your guide is right. You'll need D2 bootstrap for .602.


----------



## ChrisKader

zackaryry said:


> Your guide is right. You'll need D2 bootstrap for .602.


Alright so I will follow the same process I have been doing, only thing different is the SBF file.


----------



## SaurusX

ChrisKader said:


> Do I need to install the D2 Bootstrap or....? The guide I am following instructed me to install the D2 boot strap, go into recovery and flash my ZIP.


In this case, yes, install D2 Bootstrap to get to clockwork. Once you install a 2nd init ROM (like CM7, MIUI, or this one) do NOT install D2 Bootstrap unless you really enjoy SBFing your phone.


----------



## BrutalSauce

ChrisKader said:


> I guess I should not have assumed 2.3.340 was GB. Any idea what ROM I should flash from so I can DL the SBF?


There are a few options i just did the all in one update you can also sbf. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/331-guide-flashing-droid-x-sbf/ get the .602 sbf and youll be good to go.


----------



## Goose306

ChrisKader said:


> Alright so I will follow the same process I have been doing, only thing different is the SBF file.


Right. Also bear in mind if you use z4root on Froyo it won't work on Gingerbread. You'll want to use the Pete's Motorola Root Tools method if your on Windows. If your unfamiliar with the process, just go here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5307-guide-root-or-unroot-your-droid-x/

And follow the instructions for the first one under Windows. The Droid 3 method is listed as well, which I believe works as well, but I've personally never used it, and never had any problems with Pete's.


----------



## ChrisKader

BrutalSauce said:


> There are a few options i just did the all in one update you can also sbf. http://rootzwiki.com...ng-droid-x-sbf/ get the .602 sbf and youll be good to go.


I am assuming I will need to root said SBF correct? I am not aware of pre-rooted ones, if they even exist.

I used to be in the up and up with flashing and rooting. Then I got spoiled with my 4S and now I see ICS for my DX and want to try it out


----------



## Skell

Swype Beta does not function, its installs, and is an option under inputs, but when attempting to swype does not work.


----------



## Goose306

ChrisKader said:


> I am assuming I will need to root said SBF correct? I am not aware of pre-rooted ones, if they even exist.
> 
> I used to be in the up and up with flashing and rooting. Then I got spoiled with my 4S and now I see ICS for my DX and want to try it out


Right, see my post above yours. Just SBF to .602 and re-root and you'll be good to go









And don't bring up that which-shall-not-be-named here haha.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

Skell said:


> Swype Beta does not function, its installs, and is an option under inputs, but when attempting to swype does not work.


Same thing happened to me...
Buy when that happens... Ya gotta trouble shoot the problem...
First try clearing cache/data for the app... If that doesn't work... Uninstall it then reinstall it...
I had to uninstall both Swype and the installer.. Then reinstalled them... And it works perfectly for me


----------



## ChrisKader

I realized what my problem was. I was SBFing with the sbf_flash for OS X and I read that it does not flash the whole SBF (mainly the baseband/radio)


----------



## mikejs78

shobon said:


> I fixed this by going into application settings and disabling Talk. No problems since, and it's a great fix unless you use GTalk.


Well since I use GTalk all the time, that's a problem for me!


----------



## Scallywag1

I haven't flashed this due to the fact that I need mms gtalk camera and pictures but donated bc this is gonna be device saving when fully operational. 
I had a couple quick questions though....
1.Do the contact pictures during a call come up big like on the nexus?
2.Is the blindtype keyboard included?
3. Will the camera eventually be fast like on nexus?

Minor I know, just curious. Once cam is fixed I'm all in. Need it for 1.5 yr old daughter pics. 
Thanks


----------



## mikejs78

Scallywag1 said:


> I haven't flashed this due to the fact that I need mms gtalk camera and pictures but donated bc this is gonna be device saving when fully operational.
> I had a couple quick questions though....
> 1.Do the contact pictures during a call come up big like on the nexus?
> 2.Is the blindtype keyboard included?
> 3. Will the camera eventually be fast like on nexus?
> 
> Minor I know, just curious. Once cam is fixed I'm all in. Need it for 1.5 yr old daughter pics.
> Thanks


I don't know about #3, but #1 and #2 are yes and yes.


----------



## rdwyer228

Just wondering if anybody else is having issues with facebook contacts not syncing. It doesn't even give me the option to select the type of sync. Anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## firstEncounter

mikejs78 said:


> I haven't flashed this due to the fact that I need mms gtalk camera and pictures but donated bc this is gonna be device saving when fully operational.
> I had a couple quick questions though....
> 1.Do the contact pictures during a call come up big like on the nexus?
> 2.Is the blindtype keyboard included?
> 3. Will the camera eventually be fast like on nexus?
> 
> Minor I know, just curious. Once cam is fixed I'm all in. Need it for 1.5 yr old daughter pics.
> Thanks


1. Yes, it looks exactly like the Nexus.
2. Yes.
3. I don't know if camera will ever work on ICS, the module has to be entirely rewritten.


----------



## ChrisKader

Flashed and working like it should be. Thanks everyone for the help!! This just might get me from the phone that should not be named!


----------



## db306

Hey First. Are you still planning on porting miui 4.0?


----------



## cougar214

The camera will be working sooner or later. If no one develops a working driver then that will put ICS for the DX in the toilet and no one will use it. So have faith my friends. Some talented dev out there somewhere is contiplating the problem as we speak and working up a fix for it.


----------



## c--dog

Does anyone think that moto might one day give us ics? The X2 is still a pretty fresh phone and it is so close to ours. I know, I know, I know, we will get ICS from moto when the bootloader is unlocked...hahahahahahaha


----------



## wizard0f0s

db306 said:


> Hey First. Are you still planning on porting miui 4.0?


I'm working on porting Miui 4.0 over. Had family over this weekend so I just got it downloaded today. @FirstEncounter, if you're also working on it, we can combine efforts if you want.


----------



## firstEncounter

db306 said:


> Hey First. Are you still planning on porting miui 4.0?


Edit: Just saw Wizard's post above...


----------



## johnomaz

Lurch81 said:


> anyone else sacrificing speaker phome/camera/moms & other lil bugs to use this as daily driver? I'm in love with ics and can bring myself to go back to gb I just need camera/mms and I'm set
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I am using it as a daily driver and I'm not seeing as many bugs as others are. A couple I had cleared up themselves. I do miss my camera though, but I'm ok with it. I'm not a big speaker phone user anyways so its no biggie on that.


----------



## johnomaz

Skell said:


> Swype Beta does not function, its installs, and is an option under inputs, but when attempting to swype does not work.


I'm using swype beta just fine. It likes to tell me there is an update, but there really isn't an update. Other than that, it works just fine.


----------



## johnomaz

Scallywag1 said:


> I haven't flashed this due to the fact that I need mms gtalk camera and pictures but donated bc this is gonna be device saving when fully operational.
> I had a couple quick questions though....
> 1.Do the contact pictures during a call come up big like on the nexus?
> 2.Is the blindtype keyboard included?
> 3. Will the camera eventually be fast like on nexus?
> 
> Minor I know, just curious. Once cam is fixed I'm all in. Need it for 1.5 yr old daughter pics.
> Thanks


 The camera on the Nexus will be faster than ours. The hardware is designed to be fast. Our's just isn't. I was just in the Verizon store today to look at the Nexus. The camera does have a small lag because it does one last focus, but still WAY faster than the DX's camera and the quality is awesome. It may only be 5MP, but he quality is better. One thing I didn't like about the Nexus is it felt cheap in my hand. I do love the build quality of Motorola phones.


----------



## TallyHo

mikejs78 said:


> I don't know about #3, but #1 and #2 are yes and yes.


#1 is easily fixed with a higher resolution pictures.


----------



## OsoRemby

ChrisKader said:


> I guess I should not have assumed 2.3.340 was GB. Any idea what ROM I should flash from so I can DL the SBF?


I'm not too sure what your question is but, you can sbf whenever. You don't need to be on a certain rom to sbf. Sbf with 602 and that'll put you on the gb kernel

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## shftn2gear97

Not sure if this was mentioned or not but when inserting and removing from the car-dock it freezes and has to have the battery pulled and rebooted.

Work around I have found for inserting is to insert when phone is off and have charger connected to initiate boot.


----------



## firstEncounter

shftn2gear97 said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned or not but when inserting and removing from the car-dock it freezes and has to have the battery pulled and rebooted.
> 
> Work around I have found for inserting is to insert when phone is off and have charger connected to initiate boot.


A few others mentioned this too. Added to known bugs.


----------



## coltzfan

Well I am using as my daily driver. I don't use the camera that often and have never used gtalk so I am good. Here are my battery stats from 6am to 6 pm. Oh. I have one percent increments from battery monitor that is working. Also what is the blindtype you speak of?


----------



## error311

I already posted this in another thread but I figured I would post here too. I can't figure out how to decompile LatinIMEGoogle.apk to change the keyboard height since I have fat fingers its kinda needed for me with the tiny keyboard. But the work around I found was to download Ice Cream Sandwich Keyboard free from Johntanmi off the market. It is almost an full key higher than the original one so it may help others with Fat Fingers! I know it helped me alot lol Its also about 100% like the ICS keyboard too. Haven't seen anything different about it :/


----------



## mrboop

I was looking through all the apps installed I couldn't recognize what this is. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bretth18

mrboop said:


> I was looking through all the apps installed I couldn't recognize what this is. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 12791


Japanese or korean input from google


----------



## zackaryry

mrboop said:


> I was looking through all the apps installed I couldn't recognize what this is. Anyone have any ideas?


Looks like a Google Chinese IME. Same icon as the one in the Market. Not sure though.

Edit: Ninja'd, and it does look like it may be Japanese rather than Chinese. Not Korean though, those characters I can tell.


----------



## martian-dx7

I am getting pretty awesome battery life so far.


----------



## 10aosmer

Out of curiosity has anyone tried using this with Boot Manager as the main phone rom, and a rom that has a working camera on the sd card. I know that ICS isn't compatable with Boot Manager, but does that include the phone rom?


----------



## bretth18

martian-dx7 said:


> I am getting pretty awesome battery life so far.


0_0 DO YOU USE YOUR PHONE ONCE A YEAR?!?!?! lol


----------



## martian-dx7

Lol I just wanted to see if the battery would drain just by not using it. Usually out of all the 2nd-Init Roms I've run, even if I don't use it, the battery drains pretty quickly, but not this Rom.



bretth18 said:


> 0_0 DO YOU USE YOUR PHONE ONCE A YEAR?!?!?! lol


----------



## XDroidXX

10aosmer said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone tried using this with Boot Manager as the main phone rom, and a rom that has a working camera on the sd card. I know that ICS isn't compatable with Boot Manager, but does that include the phone rom?


I tried it as a phone rom and got an error that said I had to be running a 2nd init as the phone rom.


----------



## ronde90

Been using Beta 2 all day. I have to say awesome work man! Its been working great for the most part. I figured I post some issues, aside from the major ones you outlined:

- Facebook sync with contacts
- Adjusting brightness: Auto brightness does not work
- Changing the text input method does not work

Aside from that, with a reboot here or there, everything has been working phenomenally. Keep up the good work, I can't wait until Beta 3 is released!


----------



## searayman

How do I install this if I am comming from liberty 2?


----------



## firstEncounter

ronde90 said:


> Been using Beta 2 all day. I have to say awesome work man! Its been working great for the most part. I figured I post some issues, aside from the major ones you outlined:
> 
> - Facebook sync with contacts
> - Adjusting brightness: Auto brightness does not work
> - Changing the text input method does not work
> 
> Aside from that, with a reboot here or there, everything has been working phenomenally. Keep up the good work, I can't wait until Beta 3 is released!


Facebook sync is not a problem with my ROM, I don't believe.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Update on the screen buttons, giving up until we get on 4.0.3. I have reasons lol. But here's some shots so you guys can see what I was talking about:

Messed up lockscreen:









Settings:









No custom power menu:









And you can see how much homescreen space I lost due to the bloated status bar:









The buttons worked great tho lol


----------



## Funkybrunk

10aosmer said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone tried using this with Boot Manager as the main phone rom, and a rom that has a working camera on the sd card. I know that ICS isn't compatable with Boot Manager, but does that include the phone rom?





XDroidXX said:


> I tried it as a phone rom and got an error that said I had to be running a 2nd init as the phone rom.


That's how I'm running it. EncounterICS as the phone rom, a Nandroid restore of my CM4DXGB RevNumber build (daily driver, previous phone rom) as Slot1, Miui on Slot2, and debloated Stock motoblur for comparison on Slot4.


----------



## collierclark

coltzfan said:


> Well I am using as my daily driver. I don't use the camera that often and have never used gtalk so I am good. Here are my battery stats from 6am to 6 pm. Oh. I have one percent increments from battery monitor that is working. Also what is the blindtype you speak of?


Blind type is the new stock keyboard. You don't have to be accurate hence "blindtype" all you have to do is hit in the vicinity of the words you want and it will predict your words for you. Very innovative. Give it a try. I love it.


----------



## OldBaldy

Funkybrunk said:


> That's how I'm running it. EncounterICS as the phone rom, a Nandroid restore of my CM4DXGB RevNumber build (daily driver, previous phone rom) as Slot1, Miui on Slot2, and debloated Stock motoblur for comparison on Slot4.


When I tried to set it up like that, it hung for over 30 mins. Had to reboot to get out of it. How did you get it to take encounter as the phone ROM?

Sent from my DROIDX running Vortex RC1


----------



## Scallywag1

collierclark said:


> Blind type is the new stock keyboard. You don't have to be accurate hence "blindtype" all you have to do is hit in the vicinity of the words you want and it will predict your words for you. Very innovative. Give it a try. I love it.


How would I try?


----------



## r3dlined

How is it possible this seems to run faster than it does on the Galaxy Nexus????


----------



## mondos

Can someone provide a link for the on-screen buttons mod for the droid x?


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

Is there any way to change ringtone volume without changing notification volume?


----------



## zach.discgolf

Not sure why you would want the on screen buttons, everything is completely functional with the hard buttons.. it's really only taking away from the space on the screen. Looks messy to me, buttons on top of buttons. Not trying to snip at anyone, just my thought..

Sent with Ice Cream Magic


----------



## collierclark

Scallywag1 said:


> How would I try?


just use the keyboard. Close your eyes and start typing.lol


----------



## MikeSpears

Great rom, been running it since 10am this morning and have seen no issues whatsoever.


----------



## neomatrix248

Hello, this is my first post here.

I have a rooted Droid X running 2.3.3, but I am very new to this sort of thing.

How do I flash my device to rush this ROM? A link to a tutorial or something is fine, I don't expect you to type out all the steps. Thanks!


----------



## dsManning

zach.discgolf said:


> Not sure why you would want the on screen buttons, everything is completely functional with the hard buttons.. it's really only taking away from the space on the screen. Looks messy to me, buttons on top of buttons.


Looks like when you add them it forces the resolution or density to that of a tablet. I tested out ICS on my Nook Color for the past week and the screenshots posted a page back looked like they would be about the same size graphically as on my Nook.


----------



## TallyHo

ronde90 said:


> Been using Beta 2 all day. I have to say awesome work man! Its been working great for the most part. I figured I post some issues, aside from the major ones you outlined:
> 
> - Facebook sync with contacts
> - Adjusting brightness: Auto brightness does not work
> - Changing the text input method does not work
> 
> Aside from that, with a reboot here or there, everything has been working phenomenally. Keep up the good work, I can't wait until Beta 3 is released!


I'm using swift key on mine. Changing text input works from settings.


----------



## 10aosmer

The only problem I have seen is usually the 2nd phone call I get, after I hang up, I can no longer get back into the dialer. Shortly after that all hell breaks loose, and eventually I can't get the screen to come back on, and this leads up to a battery pull.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

mondos said:


> Can someone provide a link for the on-screen buttons mod for the droid x?


Patience my friend, as luck would have it, apparently there was something screwy in my computer that was causing all the problems. Bretth18 decided to give it a shot and it worked perfectly. We're doing a couple more tests, but it should be posted within the hour


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

zach.discgolf said:


> Not sure why you would want the on screen buttons, everything is completely functional with the hard buttons.. it's really only taking away from the space on the screen. Looks messy to me, buttons on top of buttons. Not trying to snip at anyone, just my thought..
> 
> Sent with Ice Cream Magic


It actually looks pretty clean, cause I disabled the hard key lighting as well. Also, with an app on the market (can't remember the name but I'll find it again), you can remap the hard keys to other functions. That's all bonus IMO


----------



## Scallywag1

collierclark said:


> just use the keyboard. Close your eyes and start typing.lol


I'm not on this rom. I had asked earlier and thought someone said that it wasn't included....


----------



## error311

Funkybrunk said:


> That's how I'm running it. EncounterICS as the phone rom, a Nandroid restore of my CM4DXGB RevNumber build (daily driver, previous phone rom) as Slot1, Miui on Slot2, and debloated Stock motoblur for comparison on Slot4.


How'd you get it as phone rom? I get an error


----------



## lancasterv3

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Patience my friend, as luck would have it, apparently there was something screwy in my computer that was causing all the problems. Bretth18 decided to give it a shot and it worked perfectly. We're doing a couple more tests, but it should be posted within the hour


Is this mod specific to just ics or could it be used with any rom?


----------



## bretth18

lancasterv3 said:


> Is this mod specific to just ics or could it be used with any rom?


ICS Only!


----------



## lancasterv3

bretth18 said:


> ICS Only!


Damn the luck lol I have always thought the virtual buttons are the way to go. Thanks again for making this guys really completes the ics experience


----------



## rudyy

Dr. Carpenter said:


> It actually looks pretty clean, cause I disabled the hard key lighting as well. Also, with an app on the market (can't remember the name but I'll find it again), you can remap the hard keys to other functions. That's all bonus IMO


buttonremapper


----------



## ltlgrnrobot

OsoRemby said:


> I'm not too sure what your question is but, you can sbf whenever. You don't need to be on a certain rom to sbf. Sbf with 602 and that'll put you on the gb kernel
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


Damn Oso Remby, seems like just the other day i was helping walk you through a SBF on ur DX!!!!!! And now you are paying it forward helping others! awesome stuff man.
P.S. my twitter alias is _mycahya_


----------



## bobAbooey

Anyone run nova launcher on this?


----------



## bobAbooey

Anyone run nova launcher on this?


----------



## error311

bobAbooey said:


> Anyone run nova launcher on this?


I did for a while, but went back to cm9 launcher. But it is possible.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Button mod is up









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12573-mod-ics-button-bar-for-encounterics-beta2/


----------



## ryn1727

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Button mod is up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...unterics-beta2/


I just flashed this and it looks awesome, no problems for me. Great work!


----------



## BigShotProducer

OldBaldy said:


> When I tried to set it up like that, it hung for over 30 mins. Had to reboot to get out of it. How did you get it to take encounter as the phone ROM?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX running Vortex RC1


I'd love to know this as well....I love Encounter, but need my camera in a pinch....


----------



## Fox_Dye

Just checked to see about this whole phone call thing and that is one vicious bug

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333

I flashed the button mod but I can't find the button remapper app in the market. Link anyone?


----------



## mondos

Just installed the on-screen button mod, so awesome! Can't wait for build 3. The quality of this rom is astounding considering it's earlier stage.


----------



## r3dlined

Fox_Dye said:


> Just checked to see about this whole phone call thing and that is one vicious bug
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Was there one listed here I miseed? I just hit a phone call while plugged into PC with USB and the phone just died. Hope the battery is just dead =/


----------



## mopartonyg

encounter what can we do to help get the camera working on your rom? i am not smart enough to rewrite either but there has to be someone out there that could help. ( maybe a payoff) lol. thanks for getting it this far so quick.


----------



## Jordan8

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned, but when I'm bluetoothed to my cars stereo & try to open the dialer it says contacts has FC'd. Works fine when I'm not connected to it. Worth mentioning that music does work through the bluetooth connection fine.


----------



## Fox_Dye

The bug was mentioned a couple of pages back. funny thing is I got it to do it once and I can't get it to do it again. I've tried everything and can't produce the bug again.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey

firstEncounter said:


> 3. I don't know if camera will ever work on ICS, the module has to be entirely rewritten.


From the man.


----------



## r3dlined

bobAbooey said:


> From the man.


That's sad news =(


----------



## soulsiphoner

How come when I decided to go back to cm7 rev's gb build, I got stuck at the boot logo and had to sbf?...


----------



## fakiesk8r333

soulsiphoner said:


> How come when I decided to go back to cm7 rev's gb build, I got stuck at the boot logo and had to sbf?...


I hate to ask but....Did you wipe data?


----------



## mopartonyg

bobAbooey said:


> From the man.


cant believe with all these boy geniusus around android no 1 can rewrite the camera module to make this rom great !!!!!!!!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

mopartonyg said:


> cant believe with all these boy geniusus around android no 1 can rewrite the camera module to make this rom great !!!!!!!!


lol?


----------



## Fox_Dye

Man that's a real kick in the d*** about the camera. I hope that something happens with it but if not I can't really say that it would stop me from using this rom.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey

I assume they will. Team defy and others are hard at work.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Woah has this thread grown(notice the page number)


----------



## BigShotProducer

Anyone having luck with calendar sync?


----------



## Jordan8

mopartonyg said:


> cant believe with all these boy geniusus around android no 1 can rewrite the camera module to make this rom great !!!!!!!!


Give it time, word on the street is THE cvpcs is working on it.


----------



## r3dlined

BigShotProducer said:


> Anyone having luck with calendar sync?


Calendar sync working fine here


----------



## Jordan8

r3dlined said:


> Calendar sync working fine here


Not working a lick for me.


----------



## Funkybrunk

error311 said:


> How'd you get it as phone rom? I get an error


Didn't do anything special, my bootmanager is current, had I a recent revnumber build as my phone rom, and set up as my phone rom in bootmanager. Booted cwr, backed up cm7, booted to CM7, restored nandroid to slot1. Booted CWR, factory wipe, installed encounterics and new gapps. Booted into ICS, installed bootmanager, DID NOT update the phone rom setup in bootmanager. Booted into CM7 (Slot 1), made sure it worked, booted back into phone rom (encounterics). Worked for me, YMMV.


----------



## Jays2Kings

I'm not sure if it's me but twice now doing cat.jpg disables both forms of data but a simple reflash of the 2 zips fixes it, no data wipe required.


----------



## soulsiphoner

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I hate to ask but....Did you wipe data?


Yeah. I wiped data/cache/and dalvik...then flashed my cm7gb rom I was using and bam! Stuck at logo. Sbf'd and started back clean from rooted 605...


----------



## bikedude880

mopartonyg said:


> cant believe with all these boy geniusus around android no 1 can rewrite the camera module to make this rom great !!!!!!!!


Camera is lowest priority for all the devs I've talked to. Would you rather have a functional phonw or a camera with wifi?


----------



## wizard0f0s

First build of Miui v4 over Encounter's ICS was a no go, wouldn't boot past the boot logo (did see the boot menu's blue light though). Guessing there's a hardware module being looked for. SBF (gotta have my phone working) and starting again.


----------



## db306

wizard0f0s said:


> First build of Miui v4 over Encounter's ICS was a no go, wouldn't boot past the boot logo (did see the boot menu's blue light though). Guessing there's a hardware module being looked for. SBF (gotta have my phone working) and starting again.


Keep fightin whizz! Appreciate the hard work you guys are doing


----------



## rudyy

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I flashed the button mod but I can't find the button remapper app in the market. Link anyone?


http://bit.ly/uXQWSb


----------



## serx7

bikedude880 said:


> Camera is lowest priority for all the devs I've talked to. Would you rather have a functional phonw or a camera with wifi?


for as often as i actually use my phone as a phone these days, i think i'd rather have the camera









can't recall how many times in the past week or so that my wife 'yelled' at me for not having my phone on when she tried calling me. turns out almost all of them happened while i was in CWR or in the middle of booting b/n ROMs via Boot Manager


----------



## ltlgrnrobot

soulsiphoner said:


> Yeah. I wiped data/cache/and dalvik...then flashed my cm7gb rom I was using and bam! Stuck at logo. Sbf'd and started back clean from rooted 605...


Safest way to go back to previous ROM's is to use a NAND backup.


----------



## error311

Funkybrunk said:


> Camera is lowest priority for all the devs I've talked to. Would you rather have a functional phonw or a camera with wifi?


Yeah I couldn't really care less about having an working camera. Phone is to be used to make calls lol anything else is just addons. I also been watching the Defy thread on XDA and people are going bat shit insane over no camera and just flat out disrespecting the developers working on their rom which I find messed up :/ Wtf ever happen to the saying Patience is a virtue ?


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

Hate to ask again, I can't seem to find a way to do it through system settings. There's no way to set different volumes for phone and notifications? Not a deal breaker, just don't want to continue on a wild goose chase.


----------



## mopartonyg

Jordan8 said:


> Give it time, word on the street is THE cvpcs is working on it.


Thanks J8


----------



## fakiesk8r333

UNhipandUNfunny said:


> Hate to ask again, I can't seem to find a way to do it through system settings. There's no way to set different volumes for phone and notifications? Not a deal breaker, just don't want to continue on a wild goose chase.


I knew I saw it before on cm7, but I don't see it now. It must not be in ics or supported by cm9 yet


----------



## coltzfan

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Woah has this thread grown(notice the page number)


Lmao. That is a lot of pages.

I ran froyo before it was even stable. Then. I ran gb the first day the source came out. So even with the bugs and glitches I still never went backwards. So to me ics will now be my daily driver.

This was typed as fast as I could type to try the blind keyboard. Kinda cool I'd you ask me. Only a couple mistakes.


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I knew I saw it before on cm7, but I don't see it now. It must not be in ics or supported by cm9 yet


Thanks. I wanted to make sure I hadn't gone blind.


----------



## kuboo99

Looks awesome, I shall have to flash this very soon. With devs like you I might not even get a Gnex. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ryn1727

BigShotProducer said:


> Anyone having luck with calendar sync?


I was having problems with calendar sync until I flashed EncounterICS over stock .605 and then flashed G-Apps in the same CWR as ICS. I think flashing G-Apps after the first boot into the rom messes something up with the calendar.


----------



## Imacellist

ryn1727 said:


> I was having problems with calendar sync until I flashed EncounterICS over stock .605 and then flashed G-Apps in the same CWR as ICS. I think flashing G-Apps after the first boot into the rom messes something up with the calendar.


I was having the same issue. Had quite a few weird issues that my friend was not having. He flashed the same time I did but remembered to flash gapps the first time around. I reflashed with gapps at the same time and this fixed it. To anyone having this problem, it seems weird, but it fixes the problem.


----------



## nath5

wizard0f0s said:


> First build of Miui v4 over Encounter's ICS was a no go, wouldn't boot past the boot logo (did see the boot menu's blue light though). Guessing there's a hardware module being looked for. SBF (gotta have my phone working) and starting again.


Go wizard go


----------



## bobcaruso

wizard0f0s said:


> First build of Miui v4 over Encounter's ICS was a no go, wouldn't boot past the boot logo (did see the boot menu's blue light though). Guessing there's a hardware module being looked for. SBF (gotta have my phone working) and starting again.


Wiz, glad to see you here, where open source is the word.


----------



## Imacellist

soulsiphoner said:


> How come when I decided to go back to cm7 rev's gb build, I got stuck at the boot logo and had to sbf?...


Even though Cm7 is gingerbread, it is using the froyo kernel for our phone. So you have to sbf if you are going to go back, because this rom is using the ginerbread kernel. Make sense?


----------



## cougar214

Hey where can i get the apk for this nova laucher? I looked for it but cant find it.


----------



## soulsiphoner

Yeah. I use rev's builds lol that is gb but thanks for trying to help out.


----------



## coltzfan

cougar214 said:


> Hey where can i get the apk for this nova laucher? I looked for it but cant find it.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071

I found it easier to extract the apk and paste it in system/app then change permissions. And reboot. This is if you dl the zip file instead of just the apk

Sent from my secret shoe phone running ICS


----------



## Lurch81

Button mod is awesome! Anyway to hide it while on lock screen?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jays2Kings

error311 said:


> Nuts, wish I read this earlier... lol I deleted revnumbers latest update in boot manager folder to try and see if that would allow me to make encounterICS as my phone rom in bootmanager. Oh well.
> 
> Yeah I couldn't really care less about having an working camera. Phone is to be used to make calls lol anything else is just addons. I also been watching the Defy thread on XDA and people are going bat shit insane over no camera and just flat out disrespecting the developers working on their rom which I find messed up :/ Wtf ever happen to the saying Patience is a virtue ?


People go crazy when it comes to free Ice Cream.


----------



## Brandonbarlow

Hey! Just Wanted to say thanks for making this! It's sweet. So... Quick question..... And forgive my newbieness... Would it be possible to just use the blur camera apk or the miui camera apk until the ics one works?


----------



## BrutalSauce

UNhipandUNfunny said:


> Thanks. I wanted to make sure I hadn't gone blind.


audiomanager doesnt even give you an option to unlink them anymore.


----------



## bretth18

Lurch81 said:


> Button mod is awesome! Anyway to hide it while on lock screen?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Im pretty sure this is just a ICS default, I will take a look into the framework more tomorrow to see if im missing anything.


----------



## neOwb

Brandonbarlow said:


> Hey! Just Wanted to say thanks for making this! It's sweet. So... Quick question..... And forgive my newbieness... Would it be possible to just use the blur camera apk or the miui camera apk until the ics one works?


No go, the camera module is the problem, not the program... as such, no camera apk will work


----------



## error311

Brandonbarlow said:


> 3. I don't know if camera will ever work on ICS, the module has to be entirely rewritten.


So short answer no.


----------



## error311

bretth18 said:


> Im pretty sure this is just a ICS default, I will take a look into the framework more tomorrow to see if im missing anything.


Pretty sure its default, i was looking at some galaxy nexus videos and believe I saw it in the lockscreen but blanked out.


----------



## bretth18

error311 said:


> Pretty sure its default, i was looking at some galaxy nexus videos and believe I saw it in the lockscreen but blanked out.


thanks, on the mod the buttons do not show on the lockscreen, just the black bar where they go


----------



## tgpms

Brandonbarlow said:


> Hey! Just Wanted to say thanks for making this! It's sweet. So... Quick question..... And forgive my newbieness... Would it be possible to just use the blur camera apk or the miui camera apk until the ics one works?


The camera hardware itself is what's not working. There is no apk anywhere that will fix it. The camera is entirely non-functional for the foreseeable future.

PROTIP: There is a search bar at the top of the page.


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

BrutalSauce said:


> audiomanager doesnt even give you an option to unlink them anymore.


I know. I'm using that. At night I keep my ringer on for work but I don't want to wake up for a text. I guess I'll make the ringtone for notifications Silent.


----------



## cid khaos

I am in love with this ROM! The only thing that killed me on it for right now is the wifi, it was pushing data out just fine, but it only got data in for a few minutes, the nothing would load, after countless wifi toggles and reboots and even flashing it a second time I could not get it to stick. Other then that its amazing, exactly what u have been waiting for. Also can someone tell me what the android dreamer feature is and how yo work it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## vwxyuqo

ronde90 said:


> Been using Beta 2 all day. I have to say awesome work man! Its been working great for the most part. I figured I post some issues, aside from the major ones you outlined:
> 
> - Facebook sync with contacts
> - Adjusting brightness: Auto brightness does not work
> - Changing the text input method does not work
> 
> Aside from that, with a reboot here or there, everything has been working phenomenally. Keep up the good work, I can't wait until Beta 3 is released!


for the text input method, in ICS it came in a new way now. when your keyboard comes up, did you notice keyboard notification at the status bar? tap on it, then you got your input method selection.








Also, holding the space button would worked too. try it.

And also i found a bug with wifi, it wont connect to my router with wpa-psk/wpa2-psk security, but it works when i remove the security.

ps: sorry for my bad eng


----------



## Goose306

Correct me if I'm wrong here if anyone else has tried it and been able to do it, but I believe the only way to flash from an ICS build and revert back to a GB build IS with an SBF, because the ICS builds modify some files that are not included in the flashables for GB builds. Since Nandroids backup the full system including apps and other stuff that is not in a flash, that would forseeably work as well. But I tried this and I had to SBF back to MIUI, same with when I was on the ICS MIUI. I'm pretty sure thats par for the course, even with a full data and cache wipe with the revert back to GB.


----------



## wizard0f0s

Goose306 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here if anyone else has tried it and been able to do it, but I believe the only way to flash from an ICS build and revert back to a GB build IS with an SBF, because the ICS builds modify some files that are not included in the flashables for GB builds. Since Nandroids backup the full system including apps and other stuff that is not in a flash, that would forseeably work as well. But I tried this and I had to SBF back to MIUI, same with when I was on the ICS MIUI. I'm pretty sure thats par for the course, even with a full data and cache wipe with the revert back to GB.


Goose, I was able to go back and forth this evening without an SBF. I've never had the boot menu allow me to do this before, but I was able to use it to get into CWR, wipe system, data, and cache. Then, while still in CWR, I restored my Miui 1.12.9 nandroid and everything worked. Maybe the gods were just smiling on my nonbooting phone (Miui v4 test builds, not any issues with this rom), but it worked for me tonight.

-----------
The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


----------



## OldBaldy

Goose306 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here if anyone else has tried it and been able to do it, but I believe the only way to flash from an ICS build and revert back to a GB build IS with an SBF, because the ICS builds modify some files that are not included in the flashables for GB builds. Since Nandroids backup the full system including apps and other stuff that is not in a flash, that would forseeably work as well. But I tried this and I had to SBF back to MIUI, same with when I was on the ICS MIUI. I'm pretty sure thats par for the course, even with a full data and cache wipe with the revert back to GB.


I was able to go back to my Vortex ROM by wiping data and cache and also formatting system prior to restoring the nandroid. I can also go back to ics the same way.

Sent from my DROIDX running Vortex RC1


----------



## error311

cid khaos said:


> Also can someone tell me what the android dreamer feature is and how yo work it? Thanks in advance.


I believe its an "screensaver", but it doesn't stick (maybe reboot may though havent tryed). Other then that you can hit Try it thats about it.


----------



## soulsiphoner

Goose306 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here if anyone else has tried it and been able to do it, but I believe the only way to flash from an ICS build and revert back to a GB build IS with an SBF, because the ICS builds modify some files that are not included in the flashables for GB builds. Since Nandroids backup the full system including apps and other stuff that is not in a flash, that would forseeably work as well. But I tried this and I had to SBF back to MIUI, same with when I was on the ICS MIUI. I'm pretty sure thats par for the course, even with a full data and cache wipe with the revert back to GB.


The only way I could leave miui ics was to flash liberty 3 for some reason, but yeah, when I left encounter ics I had to sbf...idk I tried to just wipe everything and flash but got stuck at logo. Didn't or haven't tried the nand backup method. I'm back on cm7gb til encounter ics build 3 hits.


----------



## Lurch81

bretth18 said:


> thanks, on the mod the buttons do not show on the lockscreen, just the black bar where they go


That's what I mean the black bar ...not sure if it shows like that on gnex thought it went away and lock screen came up...don't mind really thanks for the mod!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejs78

ltlgrnrobot said:


> Safest way to go back to previous ROM's is to use a NAND backup.


The all-in-one SBF works well too. Flash it in CWM, then wipe data/cache, install whatever ROM you want on top. As long as you are on the correct kernel, it should work.

Sent from my Full Android on Wingray using Tapatalk


----------



## coltzfan

so I got the virtual keys but what is the button mapper that was brought up earlier?

Sent from my secret shoe phone running ICS



rudyy said:


> http://bit.ly/uXQWSb


I tried the link but it said it is not found.


----------



## coltzfan

Lurch81 said:


> That's what I mean the black bar ...not sure if it shows like that on gnex thought it went away and lock screen came up...don't mind really thanks for the mod!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


From what I can tell from the pictures of the G-nex it does have the black bar were buttons are


----------



## neOwb

soulsiphoner said:


> The only way I could leave miui ics was to flash liberty 3 for some reason, but yeah, when I left encounter ics I had to sbf...idk I tried to just wipe everything and flash but got stuck at logo. Didn't or haven't tried the nand backup method. I'm back on cm7gb til encounter ics build 3 hits.


I could be wrong, but after flashing from 10.21 to 11.9 to ics and back (and probably a few others in between) it seems Luke the only way I get it to go flawlessly every time is to format system as well as wiping data / cache. I've tried it both ways multiple times and this works every time (so far)


----------



## serx7

vwxyuqo said:


> for the text input method, in ICS it came in a new way now. when your keyboard comes up, did you notice keyboard notification at the status bar? tap on it, then you got your input method selection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, holding the space button would worked too. try it.
> 
> And also i found a bug with wifi, it wont connect to my router with wpa-psk/wpa2-psk security, but it works when i remove the security.
> 
> ps: sorry for my bad eng


does the kybd selection stick? it doesn't for me, keeps reverting to the Android one, even after rebooting.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Does anyone know how to limit data usage on this from?


----------



## Blacksantron

I've tried and tried but cannot get the battery icons to change with ROM toolbox pro... Any thoughts? Want 1%


----------



## coltzfan

Blacksantron said:


> I've tried and tried but cannot get the battery icons to change with ROM toolbox pro... Any thoughts? Want 1%


Unfortunately this doesn't support one percent yet. I use battery monitor for percents. Works great.

Sent from my secret shoe phone running ICS


----------



## firstEncounter

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I've tried and tried but cannot get the battery icons to change with ROM toolbox pro... Any thoughts? Want 1%


This ROM does not read the battery in 1% increments.


----------



## Blacksantron

firstEncounter said:


> Not supported by the kernel.
> 
> This ROM does not read the battery in 1% increments.


Thanks firstencounter... But even when I try using 10% icons they won't stick either... oh well


----------



## firstEncounter

Blacksantron said:


> Thanks firstencounter... But even when I try using 10% icons they won't stick either... oh well


That's probably a ROM Toolbox issue then.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

anyone know of a way to get wifi tether to work? tried wifi tether but didnt have any luck so i updated to the latest version and still havent got any where.


----------



## PARick

coltzfan said:


> Unfortunately this doesn't support one percent yet. I use battery monitor for percents. Works great.
> 
> Sent from my secret shoe phone running ICS


+1


----------



## bigdog357

This Rom ,is just Sick I love it,use it every day.


----------



## iluvamk

UNhipandUNfunny said:


> Hate to ask again, I can't seem to find a way to do it through system settings. There's no way to set different volumes for phone and notifications? Not a deal breaker, just don't want to continue on a wild goose chase.


Check out audio manager in the market


----------



## johnhimm

Is there any other path to download this Rom? Mediafire web site is blocked at my work.


----------



## iluvamk

BrutalSauce said:


> audiomanager doesnt even give you an option to unlink them anymore.


Which version of AudioManager r u using. I'm using 3.0.2 and I can unlink ringer and notifications by going to settings and unchecking "Ringer and Alerts Linking." Hope this helps.


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

iluvamk said:


> Check out audio manager in the market


Already have it. Not an option anymore.


----------



## iluvamk

UNhipandUNfunny said:


> Already have it. Not an option anymore.


Which version do u have?


----------



## cougar214

firstEncounter is there a way you can wrap up your usb terminal fix into an auto script? Typing that long command every time is a PITA! Ignore my request if you have already fixed this issue in your next build.


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

iluvamk said:


> Which version do u have?


3.0.2 - I don't see that option in Settings


----------



## KevTN

kinda an off topic...BUT a MD that i work with was asking if there was a program that would allow TXT msgs to pop up on his screen without having to do the four step dance when he is on call....

Thanks

btw I am only using this ROM for me!!!


----------



## bobAbooey

Battery monitor by simmo works but it's not 100% accurate. I charged all night in an external charger, popped it in the phone and it said 95%.


----------



## iluvamk

Anybody using bootmanager have u tried making a nandroid of this ROM and restoring it to a slot? I was able to do it with DXC's MIUI.


----------



## bobAbooey

cougar214 said:


> firstEncounter is there a way you can wrap up your usb terminal fix into an auto script? Typing that long command every time is a PITA! Ignore my request if you have already fixed this issue in your next build.


Someone posted an app they say works, just search each page of you have time.


----------



## iluvamk

UNhipandUNfunny said:


> 3.0.2 - I don't see that option in Settings


Should be the third one down - "Ringer and alerts linking". Make sure its unchecked. At least its there in the free version. I don't have pro.


----------



## cougar214

bobAbooey said:


> Someone posted an app they say works, just search each page of you have time.


Yeah I could do that but dude, 105 pages? seriously?....lol....could you be so kind as to post the link IF you know where it is?


----------



## lancasterv3

KevTN said:


> kinda an off topic...BUT a MD that i work with was asking if there was a program that would allow TXT msgs to pop up on his screen without having to do the four step dance when he is on call....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> btw I am only using this ROM for me!!!


chomp SMS allows a pop up. I have been using it a long time I love it. It has lots of options also


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

iluvamk said:


> Should be the third one down - "Ringer and alerts linking". Make sure its unchecked. At least its there in the free version. I don't have pro.


No, it's not. Are you using AudioManager Free or Pro on this ROM? This is Pro without the option.


----------



## bobAbooey

cougar214 said:


> Yeah I could do that but dude, 105 pages? seriously?....lol....could you be so kind as to post the link IF you know where it is?


I have no idea, I would like to try it too.


----------



## iluvamk

UNhipandUNfunny said:


> No, it's not. Are you using AudioManager Free or Pro on this ROM? This is Pro without the option.


I'm using free but I'm not on this ROM. Have u tried dling free and see if it lets u do it? If Pro doesn't let u unlink its a shame.


----------



## Scallywag1

lancasterv3 said:


> chomp SMS allows a pop up. I have been using it a long time I love it. It has lots of options also


Sms popup free in market. Best app for that


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

iluvamk said:


> I'm using free but I'm not on this ROM. Have u tried dling free and see if it lets u do it? If Pro doesn't let u unlink its a shame.


There's the problem right there. It DID show for me when I wasn't on this EncounterICS - which was why I had originally asked about anyone else seeing it in the Sound settings. The ROM itself doesn't have the option, which was where the questions started. Without the ROM option, that box won't display in the app. I thought you were seeing it on EncounterICS.


----------



## iluvamk

UNhipandUNfunny said:


> There's the problem right there. It DID show for me when I wasn't on this EncounterICS - which was why I had originally asked about anyone else seeing it in the Sound settings. The ROM itself doesn't have the option, which was where the questions started. Without the ROM option, that box won't display in the app. I thought you were seeing it on EncounterICS.


Nope. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## TwinShadow

johnhimm said:


> Is there any other path to download this Rom? Mediafire web site is blocked at my work.


Give me a bit of time and I can probably get Beta 2 on Multiupload unless someone else beats me to it. I have a tech from my ISP coming in a couple hours from this post regarding my modem. (making it real hard to upload right now..)


----------



## BrutalSauce

UNhipandUNfunny said:


> No, it's not. Are you using AudioManager Free or Pro on this ROM? This is Pro without the option.
> 
> View attachment 12833


It doesnt allow you to unlink them its not available.


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

BrutalSauce said:


> It doesnt allow you to unlink them its not available.


Yeah, I knew that. We were talking from two different perspectives. I'm on EncounterICS, he isn't, so he still has the option.


----------



## Lurch81

UNhipandUNfunny said:


> Yeah, I knew that. We were talking from two different perspectives. I'm on EncounterICS, he isn't, so he still has the option.


Its no longer an option in ICS notification and ringtones are one volume in ics no way to seperate them

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwyer228

I am still having problems with Facebook contacts syncing. I have sbf'd close and reinstalled this ROM close to ten times and still can't get my contacts to sync. Anybody know a fix for this?


----------



## zach.discgolf

Just had to sbf because of some error.. lame, lost keyboard use, fix permissions kept looping and this error message kept popping up every couple seconds of use. I'm not sure what it means, I vaguely remember seeing it on mrlases build, or at least I think it was, I don't speak Chinese. Really messed up my phone. Any ideas?









On a brighter side I was able to flash gapps with ics so my calender sync works and the setting change in gallery stopped the FCs yay!

Sent with Ice Cream Magic


----------



## searayman

Once camera and picture messaging work this rom is going to be killer!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

zach.discgolf said:


> Just had to sbf because of some error.. lame, lost keyboard use, fix permissions kept looping and this error message kept popping up every couple seconds of use. I'm not sure what it means, I vaguely remember seeing it on mrlases build, or at least I think it was, I don't speak Chinese. Really messed up my phone. Any ideas?
> 
> On a brighter side I was able to flash gapps with ics so my calender sync works and the setting change in gallery stopped the FCs yay!
> 
> Sent with Ice Cream Magic


I think you may have accidentally switched that keyboard. Next time it does that try going to setting and switching it back the android keyboard. Might work, might not lol


----------



## bobAbooey

This is info I found. Keyboard maybe?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Do you think I could refkash this and gapps without wiping data and still keep my current setup? I really need to get calendar sync working but I don't wanna sbf and restart.


----------



## bobAbooey

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Do you think I could refkash this and gapps without wiping data and still keep my current setup? I really need to get calendar sync working but I don't wanna sbf and restart.


What settings specificly? I'll try it for you, just need to know what you want to check.


----------



## Magnus

firstEncounter - gratz on the Droid-Life shout out!


----------



## searayman

bikedude880 said:


> Camera is lowest priority for all the devs I've talked to. Would you rather have a functional phonw or a camera with wifi?


the phone is functional right now. It makes texts and calls.


----------



## Maguel

I started fix permissions about 10 minutes ago and it's still running, it's never taken anywhere close to this long before. Anyone here run it successfully?


----------



## error311

cougar214 said:


> Yeah I could do that but dude, 105 pages? seriously?....lol....could you be so kind as to post the link IF you know where it is?


Multi Mount SD-Card Lite, connect ur usb to pc and click the widget.


----------



## bobAbooey

Maguel said:


> I started fix permissions about 10 minutes ago and it's still running, it's never taken anywhere close to this long before. Anyone here run it successfully?


It takes awhile but it works.


----------



## milski65

+ 1 on the recognition at DL.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan8

Maguel said:


> I started fix permissions about 10 minutes ago and it's still running, it's never taken anywhere close to this long before. Anyone here run it successfully?


Mine did this too. I let it run for like 30mins & finally gave up & restarted. It kept bootlooping & I had to reflash. Hope that's not the case for you.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

bobAbooey said:


> What settings specificly? I'll try it for you, just need to know what you want to check.


stuff like wifi passwords, user dictionary, Widgets, and user apps.


----------



## bobAbooey

I can test passwords and user apps.

And a note on battery monitor, each time you reboot, it knocks about 10% off.


----------



## ho11ywood45

What's the best / safest way to upgrade from latest ics miui. I shouldn't have to sbf??


----------



## shftn2gear97

ho11ywood45 said:


> What's the best / safest way to upgrade from latest ics miui. I shouldn't have to sbf??


Well I came from Rev's CM builds and all I did was wipe and flash ROM and GAPPS and was good to go!


----------



## bobAbooey

fakiesk8r333 said:


> stuff like wifi passwords, user dictionary, Widgets, and user apps.


Got stuck at red M. The blue light flashed but there was no latest or stable recovery to boot into. SBF time. Just my experience, I wouldn't try if I was you.


----------



## milski65

bobAbooey said:


> Got stuck at red M. The blue light flashed but there was no stable recovery to boot into. SBF time. Just my experience, I wouldn't try if I was you.


You want to choose latest recovery, not stable.


----------



## zerospeed8

Gave up on 4.0.3 came back with the gp. Now I've got to ringtone issues. Anyone experience this


----------



## bobAbooey

milski65 said:


> You want to choose latest recovery, not stable.


Tried both. I put stable and not latest. Neither worked.


----------



## Maguel

Jordan8 said:


> Mine did this too. I let it run for like 30mins & finally gave up & restarted. It kept bootlooping & I had to reflash. Hope that's not the case for you.


Unfortunately, this was the case for me, second time it's happened (I tried it yesterday too). Luckily I just got into CWM and restored a nandroid of CM7.

EDIT: Ended up bootlooping, SBF time. Sucks because I'm at work, but I don't use this phone here.


----------



## Dshoe

I hate to say it, but I broke down and installed. To my surprise, this is going to be my daily driver. I can temporarily go without the camera, MMS, and voice input but I will be PUMPED when the fixes for all that comes out.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

man that sucks, i really needed to get calendar sync working. sorry about you having to sbf lol. i wonder if there is another way to get my events to my phone since we cant sync?


----------



## zach.discgolf

bobAbooey said:


> This is info I found. Keyboard maybe?


Wish that error was still popping up so I could actually figure it out instead of sbf, hopefully I run into it again so I could squash that bug.

Sent with Ice Cream Magic


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

Lurch81 said:


> Its no longer an option in ICS notification and ringtones are one volume in ics no way to seperate them
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks for this update. I kept searching in the sound settings and wanted to be sure it hadn't just been moved.


----------



## firstEncounter

Thanks to everyone who sent this in to Droid Life.







It definitely was a surprise seeing it featured today.

*Status update:* A beta 3 build should be coming to donators within a few days! And wizard and I have almost gotten MIUI v4 booting.


----------



## sparks639

Hey guys, I picked up a gnex last night. Just wanted to pop in and say, this rom, even in its current beta state is an excellent representation of ICS. Props to the cm team, dxc, and firstencounter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## collierclark

While plugged into charger after you receive a call phone and contacts no longer work.


----------



## bobAbooey

fakiesk8r333 said:


> man that sucks, i really needed to get calendar sync working. sorry about you having to sbf lol. i wonder if there is another way to get my events to my phone since we cant sync?


no worries, i like to think of sbf'ing like a second job.


----------



## Fox_Dye

I got fix permissions to work last night with no problems. But I still had to reflash the rom and gapps as I lost the use of my home button and the soft mod for the on screen keys want out yet

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey

losing that damn home button sucks, I wonder what causes it? It's happened on a few different roms.


----------



## Magnus

Weird - did a cat.jpg and from ROM Manager did create a backup and after it went into CWR and did the backup, when it booted back up I no longer have 3G. Going to try multiple types of reboots (airplane on etc. ). I accidentally flashed a different boot image (replace the red motorola M) in ROM Toolbox last night - and I noticed I no longer get the blue light on bootup to get into the bootmenu on boot. not sure if those are related or not.


----------



## firstEncounter

Magnus said:


> Weird - did a cat.jpg and from ROM Manager did create a backup and after it went into CWR and did the backup, when it booted back up I no longer have 3G. Going to try multiple types of reboots (airplane on etc. ). I accidentally flashed a different boot image (replace the red motorola M) in ROM Toolbox last night - and I noticed I no longer get the blue light on bootup to get into the bootmenu on boot. not sure if those are related or not.


In the OP:

FAQ:
*How do I access recovery?*
Press the volume down button during boot when the LED flashes blue. Use the volume buttons to scroll through the lists and the power button to select. (In recovery, the camera button is select.)
*DO NOT USE cat.jpg! THIS WILL DESTROY WIFI AND RADIO FIXES.*


----------



## malac0da

When I click the mediafire link it says folder not found?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

malac0da said:


> When I click the mediafire link it says folder not found?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Still works for me. Although I would like a mirror, so if someone could upload it to multiupload or somewhere else, I'd put a link in the OP! I'd do it myself but I'm on slow internet right now.


----------



## bobAbooey

I have a free MU account, uploading now. never uploaded before, if it works, I'll post it. Not sure about the restrictions on a free account.


----------



## error311

I am also uploading to my NFOServers.com website. Should be fast DL speeds too.


----------



## Skell

Nemo aeternamn said:


> Same thing happened to me...
> Buy when that happens... Ya gotta trouble shoot the problem...
> First try clearing cache/data for the app... If that doesn't work... Uninstall it then reinstall it...
> I had to uninstall both Swype and the installer.. Then reinstalled them... And it works perfectly for me


i uninstalled swype, and re-installed, to no avail. But did not un-install the installer. I shall try again good sir.


----------



## bobAbooey

error311 said:


> I am also uploading to my NFOServers.com website. Should be fast DL speeds too.


I'll bow out and let you take over.


----------



## error311

firstEncounter said:


> Still works for me. Although I would like a mirror, so if someone could upload it to multiupload or somewhere else, I'd put a link in the OP! I'd do it myself but I'm on slow internet right now.


http://codekillers.site.nfoservers.com/EncounterICS-Beta2.zip

Let me know the speed if somebody can test it just finished the upload and I believe the server is located in New York. I get it with my BF3 server lol


----------



## firstEncounter

error311 said:


> http://codekillers.s...erICS-Beta2.zip
> 
> Let me know the speed if somebody can test it just finished the upload and I believe the server is located in New York. I get it with my BF3 server lol


Added to the OP. Thanks!


----------



## bobAbooey

Less than 2min for me. But i use Download accelerator plus. 1200 kbs.


----------



## Magnus

firstEncounter said:


> In the OP:
> 
> FAQ:
> *How do I access recovery?*
> Press the volume down button during boot when the LED flashes blue. Use the volume buttons to scroll through the lists and the power button to select. (In recovery, the camera button is select.)
> *DO NOT USE cat.jpg! THIS WILL DESTROY WIFI AND RADIO FIXES.*


Damn cat...

Oops my bad hadn't checked the updates in the OP in a while - I'll make sure to check the OP for updates in the future. On the plus side I booted into recover - and just reflashed the Zip and then did GApps and looks like i'm back to normal.


----------



## malac0da

Thanks I am getting about ~340kbps ...but im also downloading another file at 400+

Correction its actually closer to 390kbps


----------



## Skell

trying to get phone portal to work. As i miss being able to use my phone like a USB drive. I am able to ping my desktop from the terminal but cannot ping the phone from the desktop.


----------



## bobcaruso

Skell said:


> trying to get phone portal to work. As i miss being able to use my phone like a USB drive. I am able to ping my desktop from the terminal but cannot ping the phone from the desktop.


Have you tried Samba for Android (in the market)?


----------



## firstEncounter

bobcaruso said:


> Have you tried Samba for Android (in the market)?


+1

Samba is insanely useful.


----------



## steveomac

will the beta 3 be publicly released? And any word on what will be fixed on it?


----------



## zach.discgolf

Just a thought with the camera, would we be able to extract the drivers and what else from the droid razr/bionic when they get ice cream sandwich in January?

Sent with Ice Cream Magic


----------



## firstEncounter

steveomac said:


> Just a thought with the camera, would we be able to extract the drivers and what else from the droid razr/bionic when they get ice cream sandwich in January?
> 
> Sent with Ice Cream Magic


Not entirely sure, probably not though.


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> Yes, after testing. It'll be 4.0.3 and will have stability fixes and (hopefully) MMS.
> 
> Not entirely sure, probably not though.


Different camara no?


----------



## SaurusX

zach.discgolf said:


> Just a thought with the camera, would we be able to extract the drivers and what else from the droid razr/bionic when they get ice cream sandwich in January? Sent with Ice Cream Magic


I still think Team Defy is going to be our best path forward for the camera. Apparently they're at a spot where they're waiting to see some example code from either Motorola or some other developer. Epsylon3 says, "We need an example interface to link the 'overlay (video buffer)' to the new framework media field". We're all in a holding pattern for the camera.


----------



## bobcaruso

SaurusX said:


> I still think Team Defy is going to be our best path forward for the camera. Apparently they're at a spot where they're waiting to see some example code from either Motorola or some other developer. Epsylon3 says, "We need an example interface to link the 'overlay (video buffer)' to the new framework media field". We're all in a holding pattern for the camera.


Can you post a link?


----------



## SaurusX

bobcaruso said:


> Can you post a link?


Epsylon3 of Team Defy regarding the camera status:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20491704#post20491704


----------



## byproxy

error311 said:


> Multi Mount SD-Card Lite, connect ur usb to pc and click the widget.


this doesn't work for me. can't get the widget to stick. i try to add and it just takes me into the program and does nothing.


----------



## error311

byproxy said:


> this doesn't work for me. can't get the widget to stick. i try to add and it just takes me into the program and does nothing.


Yes just back out the app and return to your homescreen, click the widget when you connect your USB. I havent had any issues.

Also if you have BootManager I believe you can go into settings, and check Automount that will do the same thing but auto. Dont quote me on that tho. lol


----------



## FlyingPenguin

Quick question...

I've sbf'd to .602, wiped, then installed beta2. Bootlooping after installing. I obviously can access the recovery from boot via vol down, but what can I do from here to boot without getting stuck?


----------



## firstEncounter

FlyingPenguin said:


> Quick question...
> 
> I've sbf'd to .602, wiped, then installed beta2. Bootlooping after installing. I obviously can access the recovery from boot via vol down, but what can I do from here to boot without getting stuck?


I've done this exact process dozens of times. Check the download MD5 and make sure you've wiped data.


----------



## error311

FlyingPenguin said:


> Quick question...
> 
> I've sbf'd to .602, wiped, then installed beta2. Bootlooping after installing. I obviously can access the recovery from boot via vol down, but what can I do from here to boot without getting stuck?


I would wipe data, cache and dalvik cache and reinstall beta 2 and gapps.


----------



## bobcaruso

FlyingPenguin said:


> I would wipe data, cache and dalvik cache and reinstall beta 2 and gapps.


Make sure you install rom and gapps in same recovery session


----------



## shftn2gear97

byproxy said:


> this doesn't work for me. can't get the widget to stick. i try to add and it just takes me into the program and does nothing.


After adding the widget to your selected home-screen the app should open to the settings menu ... when it does this press the back button and the widget should stick... had the same issue.


----------



## Skell

I placed the two files onto my SC card, re-booted into recovery.

wiped cache and data
installed rom
installed gaps
wiped cache and data
rebooted

all was well

had to restart half way activated (VZW), but re-acctivated flawlessly after install.


----------



## zigz14

Whenever I try to connect to WiFi (three different routers, three different internet connections), it authenticates, draws an IP, then connects for a split second before dropping. Below the SSID on the WiFi page afterwards, it says:

Avoided poor Internet connection

I've restarted a few times per the recommendations, tried formatting data and reinstalling the ROM, but I get the same result. Any ideas?

Super excited for some ICS goodness on the DX, thank you for all the hard work!


----------



## firstEncounter

zigz14 said:


> Whenever I try to connect to WiFi (three different routers, three different internet connections), it authenticates, draws an IP, then connects for a split second before dropping. Below the SSID on the WiFi page afterwards, it says:
> 
> Avoided poor Internet connection
> 
> I've restarted a few times per the recommendations, tried formatting data and reinstalling the ROM, but I get the same result. Any ideas?
> 
> Super excited for some ICS goodness on the DX, thank you for all the hard work!


Wifi stability will be improved in the next build. No worries


----------



## Fox_Dye

Only problem I've had with wifi is switching to 3g an a quick reboot fixes it also have to reboot when I change anything in settings to get it to stick

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rudyy

firstEncounter said:


> Wifi stability will be improved in the next build. No worries


cool. mine says it has a weak signal 10 feet from router.


----------



## BrutalSauce

firstEncounter you're freaking awesome by the way!! Thanks for getting this to work. I would say I would buy you a beer but since your not old enough i'll get you a red bull.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Hey first how far ahead of the general public will donators get releases and what other features will they receive? Just curious as I plan on donating as soon as possible.


----------



## Dshoe

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Hey first how far ahead of the general public will donators get releases and what other features will they receive? Just curious as I plan on donating as soon as possible.


Donators don't get anything special, that's the point of a donation.


----------



## -Ö¿Ö-

ibleedteal said:


> Yup why even release it, they haven't even figured out the radio on the other ICS rom thats being worked on also.
> 
> I don't see whats taking so long for these roms to be done??


And the last ROM you put out took....How long? Not trying to cause problems with you, but you've got to give the DEVs some time...this stuff doesn't just fall out of the sky. Just sayin'. ;-)


----------



## searayman

Hoping the stability improvements fix a lot of the fc's i am getting. Great work so far!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwyer228

Hey there guys! I've asked this question like four or five times and it just keeps getting lost it all the posts. I still can't sync my contacts from facebook. I have redownloaded the rom 3 times now and am sure it completed. Any fix for it yet?


----------



## bobAbooey

Have you ran fix permissions in rom manager?

Didn't quote, this is to the fc post.


----------



## tgpms

rdwyer228 said:


> Hey there guys! I've asked this question like four or five times and it just keeps getting lost it all the posts. I still can't sync my contacts from facebook. I have redownloaded the rom 3 times now and am sure it completed. Any fix for it yet?


Facebook sync is not supported in ICS. That was Google's decision, so its not something that's broken.


----------



## rdwyer228

tgpms said:


> Facebook sync is not supported in ICS. That was Google's decision, so its not something that's broken.


Damn really. Good to know though. Thanks a lot! Any way that you know of that will get my contacts from my facebook to my phone other than manually adding all my contacts in to my phone? I read about some yahoo e-mail exploit so I may try that.


----------



## shftn2gear97

Not bad battery for average use of calls, checking social networks periodically and playing a few games!!

I also have noticed that my data coverage shows "R" (I am assuming because I am roaming in a none Verizon area plus being on our internal service extenders in the office) while my co-workers gNex actually shows the 3g logo?


----------



## anrichardson

shftn2gear97 said:


> Not bad battery for average use of calls, checking social networks periodically and playing a few games!!


Thanks for posting. Was going to ask about battery life.


----------



## anrichardson

shftn2gear97 said:


> Not bad battery for average use of calls, checking social networks periodically and playing a few games!!


Thanks for posting. Was going to ask about battery life.


----------



## zach.discgolf

searayman said:


> Hoping the stability improvements fix a lot of the fc's i am getting. Great work so far!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


What FCs are you getting?

Sent with Ice Cream Magic


----------



## Argent Macleod

firstEncounter said:


> The question is: why not?
> 
> I was sure people wanted to play with a usable version of ICS just as much as I did. Simple as that. And, of course, those fixes coming in the near future.


 Sh_t! made me happy


----------



## Nukeruss

For those still looking to separate ringtone and notification volume, Widgetsoid has that option built in.


----------



## wheels00000

So did something change that makes fix permissions take forever to run? Mines been going for near 10 minutes now. It seems to be touching everything.


----------



## bobAbooey

wheels00000 said:


> So did something change that makes fix permissions take forever to run? Mines been going for near 10 minutes now. It seems to be touching everything.


No idea but let it run, it will finish.


----------



## thebluegod

Just flashed over MIUI and man this thing is FAST. Pretty much everything is fluid. Had to disable GTalk because of the alert I kept getting that it was closing. ICS's setup is also remarkably easier than previous versions, I had this up and running within 2 minutes.
Honestly the only thing keeping me from running this as my main ROM is Camera. I'm not even expecting HD video, just as long as it takes pictures at the highest available resolution.

Really good work, can't wait for the updates!

EDIT: Music app doesn't seem to be Google Music (of course I can just download that on the Market). It also seems to be FC'ing. I guess anything that's FC'ing can be fixed by disabling (provided that you don't need it).

EDIT#2: Also most Settings don't stick until you reboot. And the keyboard seems a bit too small to me... Just putting that out there as I really see a lot of potential in this ROM. Thanks once again.


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

Nukeruss said:


> For those still looking to separate ringtone and notification volume, Widgetsoid has that option built in.


Terrific advice. Thanks!


----------



## wheels00000

bobAbooey said:


> No idea but let it run, it will finish.


Left it alone let it run phone froze up after awhile and restarted its self now all apps are force closing don't know what i managed to do. But fix permissions was messing with things I've never seen it touch before.


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

Nukeruss said:


> For those still looking to separate ringtone and notification volume, Widgetsoid has that option built in.


Also, for those curious, if you separate the ringtone/notifications volume with Widgetsoid, it works in AudioManager as well.


----------



## zerospeed8

BUMP to the no notification sounds. Anyway to fix it


----------



## searayman

bobAbooey said:


> Have you ran fix permissions in rom manager?
> 
> Didn't quote, this is to the fc post.


So that will fix apps crashing on me?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## searayman

bobAbooey said:


> Have you ran fix permissions in rom manager?
> 
> Didn't quote, this is to the fc post.


So that will fix apps crashing on me?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

All of you guys getting force closes, can you send me a logcat? It really doesn't help me fix things when it's just "oh this is force closing".

Use the aLogcat app on the Market and send it via email to [email protected] along with a description of the problem.


----------



## searayman

zach.discgolf said:


> What FCs are you getting?
> 
> Sent with Ice Cream Magic


Just apps hanging up or closing. Had some problems with contacts too.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## searayman

firstEncounter said:


> All of you guys getting force closes, can you send me a logcat? It really doesn't help me fix things when it's just "oh this is force closing".
> 
> Use the aLogcat app on the Market and send it via email to [email protected] along with a description of the problem.


Will do

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

wheels00000 said:


> Left it alone let it run phone froze up after awhile and restarted its self now all apps are force closing don't know what i managed to do. But fix permissions was messing with things I've never seen it touch before.


Mine did the same thing... reflashed the rom and gapps and didn't try again lol


----------



## bigdog357

is there a way to use custom icons with the launcher on this rom.


----------



## malac0da

Thanks you so much for this. This will definitely help tide me over till I am aloud to get the galaxy nexus.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 10aosmer

So usually about every other call I make, when I hang up the contact list never comes back up. If I press the home button to get out of it things become sluggish. If I then push the power button to put it in stand by it works, however when I try to wake the screen back up, everything freezes at the lock screen. Can't do anything, and everything is just stuck. The only solution is a battery pull. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

bigdog357 said:


> is there a way to use custom icons with the launcher on this rom.


Nova launcher supports this


----------



## Drocka

firstEncounter said:


> All of you guys getting force closes, can you send me a logcat? It really doesn't help me fix things when it's just "oh this is force closing".
> 
> Use the aLogcat app on the Market and send it via email to [email protected] along with a description of the problem.


Haha ironic humor
Downloading logcat as we speak


----------



## Jays2Kings

Is anyone having problems switching input method, even a reboot doesn't help.


----------



## Drocka

bigdog357 said:


> is there a way to use custom icons with the launcher on this rom.


I believe the ics launcher also supported icon change. But I heard the new update took that ability from the free app and put it only for paid app users


----------



## bigdog357

ok thanks guys,ive got some money tied up in icons so i need to be able to use them lol,ill give both of those a shot,and c what i come up with.


----------



## milski65

Jays2Kings said:


> Is anyone having problems switching input method, even a reboot doesn't help.


Took a bit, but am running swift key. Try uninstall and reinstall. Might help

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razgriz8426

Phone decided to stop booting this :'(
After 2 sbf's, looks like I'll be moping back to MIUI until next weeks build! Super thanks First!


----------



## SilverTalon

Jays2Kings said:


> Is anyone having problems switching input method, even a reboot doesn't help.


Only when I tried Swype, until I realized it was not supported.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

SilverTalon said:


> Only when I tried Swype, until I realized it was not supported.


Um that's odd Swype worked fine for me, I did restore it from a backup.


----------



## soulsiphoner

I also had problems with charging, it would hang at a percentage and not change til a reboot ...anyone else see that happen?


----------



## cougar214

Hey guys just a heads up. Im using "WiFi OnOff" from the market. Its just a toggle switch and its working great for switching back and fourth without needing to reboot.


----------



## zach.discgolf

Flext9 swipe is working fine, Motorola swipe always felt to... odd. Slideit won't stick in settings, even after reboot.

Sent with Ice Cream Magic


----------



## Jays2Kings

Is there another way to change the input? ADB maybe?


----------



## firstEncounter

soulsiphoner said:


> I also had problems with charging, it would hang at a percentage and not change til a reboot ...anyone else see that happen?


Right after I read this, I checked my phone and noticed it was doing exactly this. Definitely will look into it.


----------



## Blacksantron

Swype works fine... installed a themed apk with no problem whatsoever

I'm using DASwypes. selected it in settings then when I go to type I pulldown the notification bar when the keyboard appears and select it there.. Done

http://jbthemes.com/djdarkknight/darkswype-morph/

Or here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1124639.html


----------



## SilverTalon

cougar214 said:


> Swype works fine... installed a themed apk with no problem whatsoever
> 
> I'm using DASwypes. selected it in settings then when I go to type I pulldown the notification bar when the keyboard appears and select it there.. Done
> 
> http://jbthemes.com/...arkswype-morph/
> 
> Or here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev.../t-1124639.html


Wasn't working for me. Which version did you use?
http://phandroid.com/2011/12/16/swype-not-initially-compatible-with-ice-cream-sandwich-new-version-coming-soon/


----------



## zach.discgolf

Yeah, even switching back from FlexT9 to android keyboard not working.

Sent with Ice Cream Magic


----------



## Red_Baran

Anyone else have an issue where the rom was working fine, got a phone call, froze, now wont boot past the red M?


----------



## johnomaz

SilverTalon said:


> Did you do anything special to it to get it to fix Wifi? I still need to enable airpane mode, reboot, and disable


I don't have to go to airplane mode but i do need to reboot. Encounter mentioned way back in the threads that it was a bug when switching from 3G to Wifi and vise versa. I just turned off Wifi so I don't need to worry about rebooting. I found that if you reboot when in range of the wifi you have connected to, it will get on wifi easily.


----------



## error311

I added another mirror for the EncounterICS rom here is the link: http://ics.is-uberleet.com/EncounterICS-Beta2.zip speeds may be better.

*changed url


----------



## Blacksantron

The file I have on my sd card so I can just install it every time I flash is named JetBlackSwype-v3-Beta-326.apk It even updates on it's own

Try here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19998027


----------



## cougar214

Ok guys. Scratch the wifi switch. It was just a fluke. But i think i may be on to something here. I was messing ith my settings and i discovered something. If you go into your wifi settings then advanced settings you will fimd a checkbox for "avoid poor connections". Uncheck it then reboot with wifi off. It would appear the wifi to 3g handoff works just fine. The problem is with, im not a dev here so i dont know the termanology guys, the wifi script thinking ypu have a poor signal. So far its working fine for me and i have rebooted 4 times now.


----------



## SYL

I can fix wifi bugs with a reboot, but my 3G seems to glitch out and become much harder to solve. The 3G icon shows up sometimes, but it refuses to download any data. Calls and messages still come through, and wifi works. I tried any combo of disabling data, airplane mode, toggling wifi, and reboots and it seems I have gotten my 3G stuck&#8230; ah well, could be worse.

Anyone else have worse 3G issues than wifi?


----------



## searayman

can somone please make it clear to me what the fix permissions thing will do?


----------



## KevTN

I have to say once things got to work other than having to reboot a couplke of times the wifi is getting great reception and the battery is doing very good. Fast amd smooth...lots of new things to plsy eith.


----------



## zsld0423

I can also say that going into the Advanced of WiFi Settings, and Un-Checking "Avoid Poor Connections" completely fixes my WiFi/3G handoff, I can go back and forth between 3G and WiFi with no issues at all


----------



## MartyMcfly504

I can't wait until this ROM fixes the majority of it's problems. It has so much potential than the others ROMS.

I have question, does this ROM includes CM7 T-Mobile Theme Chooser?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

MartyMcfly504 said:


> I can't wait until this ROM fixes the majority of it's problems. It has so much potential than the others ROMS.
> 
> I have question, does this ROM includes CM7 T-Mobile Theme Chooser?


nope, it won't be either until cm implement it.

Edit: implements not really the right word. More like recode it for ics.


----------



## androd94

Am I the only one who's voicemail is totally failing? It won't let me dial my password. Any possible work around?


----------



## Rupps

zsld0423 said:


> I can also say that going into the Advanced of WiFi Settings, and Un-Checking "Avoid Poor Connections" completely fixes my WiFi/3G handoff, I can go back and forth between 3G and WiFi with no issues at all


I can't say this works for me. I did that, rebooted numerous times, and it still requires me to reboot for a switch. Did you try anything else to fix it?


----------



## shftn2gear97

androd94 said:


> Am I the only one who's voicemail is totally failing? It won't let me dial my password. Any possible work around?


In contacts change Voice Mail number to *86,,#### the # is your password and don't forget the two commas ",,"


----------



## Dshoe

Has anyone else noticed that the scrolling feels a lot different?

BTW I just changed my gov to conservative and my Max CPU to 1200 through the DXC menu and it seems even smoother.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

shftn2gear97 said:


> In contacts change Voice Mail number to *86,,#### the # is your password and don't forget the two commas ",,"


Tried that but u didn't have a voicemail contact so I made one. And when I call that number I get a message saying something about Google voice, I don't even have gvoice installed lol


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Dshoe said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the scrolling feels a lot different?
> 
> BTW I just changed my gov to conservative and my Max CPU to 1200 through the DXC menu and it seems even smoother.


So those features in boot menu do work? I asked a while back but got no response.


----------



## NinjaGoku

when will the next build be out? n will the new flash player work?


----------



## Dshoe

fakiesk8r333 said:


> So those features in boot menu do work? I asked a while back but got no response.


Thats what it seems like. It may be placebo but I couldn't change the speed with dx/d2 overclocker.


----------



## wizard0f0s

Dshoe said:


> Thats what it seems like. It may be placebo but I couldn't change the speed with dx/d2 overclocker.


If CPUSpy works you can check your clock speeds with it to tell if the OC took.


----------



## GBpfan95

Quick Question. What will we have to do if the newer (Beta 3) comes out. Do we have to factory wipe again, and so on?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

For those that felt they lost too much real estate with the button mod, here's some of it back









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12573-mods-ics-button-barlauncher-mod-for-encounterics-beta2/page__fromsearch__1

Scroll down past the button mod for the new one. Didn't feel like making a new thread for it lol.


----------



## malac0da

Hasn't been a real issue but it seems I don't have root? I even went into terminal emulator and typed su...but didn't get a request from super user app. Any ideas?

Edit: nvm it just worked. For some reason super user must a been lagging to much or glitching or something but it works now.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## runnirr

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Tried that but u didn't have a voicemail contact so I made one. And when I call that number I get a message saying something about Google voice, I don't even have gvoice installed lol


Do you use gvoice for your voicemail?


----------



## cid khaos

malac0da said:


> Hasn't been a real issue but it seems I don't have root? I even went into terminal emulator and typed su...but didn't get a request from super user app. Any ideas?
> 
> Edit: nvm it just worked. For some reason super user must a been lagging to much or glitching or something but it works now.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Be careful with super user on this ROM the allow and deny buttons are switched around when it pop ups for Apps


----------



## error311

Dshoe said:


> Thats what it seems like. It may be placebo but I couldn't change the speed with dx/d2 overclocker.


Check out Milestone Overclock, load the module then you should be able to use the Dx overclock or just use the milestone one, unless you want an different gov too. It actually feels so much smoother overclocking to 1.2ghz to me lol


----------



## djxsilence

So I just got about 36-40 hours on 1 charge with moderate use. Battery life = boss


----------



## 209pcs

This is some good work. Damn good bloody damn good work.

So far this ROM has been able to hold up to everyday tasks. Phone calls, texts, web over 3G and WiFi; everything seems to work well. There are a few bugs, such as the screen refusing to turn on at times. When ending a call, the phone doesn't always hang up right away (have to watch what I say) and I usually resort to button mashing to get back to the home screen. But for running a full-on installation of Android 4.0 on the Droid X it's pretty damned good. The performance was better than it was on the last version of Liberty I had installed, and only got better when software rendering was disabled. Removing *0 0 android* from */system/lib/egl.cfg* allows for less lag when switching between screens, and overall it feels a bit smoother.

P.S. GBpfan95 - your avatar is my boot logo..nice to see the team represented.


----------



## vwxyuqo

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Do you think I could refkash this and gapps without wiping data and still keep my current setup? I really need to get calendar sync working but I don't wanna sbf and restart.


try flashing the ROM .zip + gapps, then wipe cache+dalvik.
it get my calendar sync worked, hope it worked for you too


----------



## FilletMinion

rdwyer228 said:


> Hey there guys! I've asked this question like four or five times and it just keeps getting lost it all the posts. I still can't sync my contacts from facebook. I have redownloaded the rom 3 times now and am sure it completed. Any fix for it yet?


If you want to sync your Facebook contacts I would download friendcaster. Works great for me.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

runnirr said:


> Do you use gvoice for your voicemail?


Nope lol

Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


----------



## coltzfan

+1 to friendcaster

Sent from my secret shoe phone running ICS


----------



## fakiesk8r333

vwxyuqo said:


> try flashing the ROM .zip + gapps, then wipe cache+dalvik.
> it get my calendar sync worked, hope it worked for you too


Will I was gonna flash pb but when I tried to get into cwm to do so I got stuck at the red m. And after exhausting every option I knew I ended up sbfing and reflashing ics and gapps. Thanks though.

Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


----------



## TwinShadow

NinjaGoku said:


> when will the next build be out? n will the new flash player work?


The universal answer to all ETAs: When it's done.

Point is, it needs to be tested first before going out to the public. I just hope the Dialer lag while in-call will be better or maybe some work-around.


----------



## masterchung7

For me to get overclocking to work, I used quickclock advanced to load modules, then went to settings under Android overclock and loaded the latest modules and I had all the overclock settings. If it doesn't show up try rebooting with the app under the extras section.


----------



## wizard0f0s

Hey guys and gals, just wanted to give you an update on the Miui v4 (ICS) that I've been working on. I now have it booting on FirstEncounter's ICS base! It force closes like crazy and is stuck in landscape mode atm, but it does boot. Progress!


----------



## droidx86

wizard0f0s said:


> Hey guys and gals, just wanted to give you an update on the Miui v4 (ICS) that I've been working on. I now have it booting on FirstEncounter's ICS base! It force closes like crazy and is stuck in landscape mode atm, but it does boot. Progress!


Keep up the good work Wiz!


----------



## Debol213

I made an account just to thank you - I suppose the next step is to donate haha.


----------



## jaydubbs

sageDieu said:


> Been trying to uncover some fixes... it seems that the new Netflix that "fixes for ICS" doesn't actually fix it, it causes video to not display properly (at least for my phone.) If you are having that issue with your netflix app, try installing an older version of Netflix (1.5) and it should fix it. Here's a link to an apk you can try; I assume this is legal since the Netflix app is free. [filesonic.com]


Thanks a ton for this one! I'm a little late to find it but now Netflix works!


----------



## nhugh406

i'm not sure if this was already answered, so i apologize, but it seems as though that after i flash gapps, i lose data connection... confused...


----------



## nhugh406

ugh, nevermind, just figured it out. i'd been using cat.jpg cuz my camera button is broken... now to sbf... dammit!!!


----------



## zsld0423

nhugh406 said:


> ugh, nevermind, just figured it out. i'd been using cat.jpg cuz my camera button is broken... now to sbf... dammit!!!


yeah







i read earlier i think that cat.jpg breaks the wifi/3g fixes


----------



## nhugh406

zsld0423 said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read earlier i think that cat.jpg breaks the wifi/3g fixes


yeah, and it sucks that because my camera button is broken, the only option i have is to sbf...


----------



## zsld0423

nhugh406 said:


> yeah, and it sucks that because my camera button is broken, the only option i have is to sbf...


ouch, idk how I could go on without a camera button =/ you are a braver man than I


----------



## nhugh406

i wouldn't say braver... broke maybe... but definitely not brave, haha


----------



## DroidXPlayer

I really appreciate devs that are keeping the DX alive.. This phone is hands down the best I've had and with all the GNex hype I don't plan to join in on it. I look forward to trying out the full working version of this rom. Keep up the good work!


----------



## zerospeed8

TwinShadow said:


> The universal answer to all ETAs: When it's done.


I think on 7 it was 2 weeks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

Mmmm... delicious MIUI goodness.


----------



## SaurusX

And again: Amazing!


----------



## bigshotrob22

How is it running?


----------



## colonel panic

I use my multimedia dock every night (use phone as alarm), so I was bummed about the dock freezing issue









Just found a little 'workaround', though. Make sure phone is in homescreen when docking/undocking, doesn't seem to freeze up!

If it's in lockscreen when docked, or dock mode when undocked, mine freezes every time. Haven't tried this with the car dock.

Hope this helps some of you dock users


----------



## zsld0423

firstEncounter said:


> Mmmm... delicious MIUI goodness.


I see wut you did there... how's it running for you? haven't been a big MIUI fan but who knows now that ICS is out lol


----------



## Fox_Dye

man that looks nice but is it anymore stable than the rom you got going on here?


----------



## samuel27

will this rom work on droid x2 or do i have to wait because this is a real amazing rom and iwould love to have it on my droid x2


----------



## SaurusX

samuel27 said:


> will this rom work on droid x2 or do i have to wait because this is a real amazing rom and iwould love to have it on my droid x2


Not at all. ROM's do not work across different models of phones.


----------



## firstEncounter

Oops, I knew something wasn't right...










Much better


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> Oops, I knew something wasn't right..
> Much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I liked the first Dock Icon set better


----------



## byproxy

is there a way to display contacts in list form rather than the grid? i don't use contact pics/images and it looks pretty lame as the grid without anything to display for each of them.


----------



## MikeSpears

firstEncounter said:


> Oops, I knew something wasn't right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better


Is that MIUI 4.0?


----------



## firstEncounter

MikeSpears said:


> Is that MIUI 4.0?


Yep!


----------



## ibleedteal

MikeSpears said:


> Is that MIUI 4.0?


Running on Droid X?


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> Yep!


Are you using any of DXC's DefX base?


----------



## firstEncounter

ibleedteal said:


> Running on Droid X?


Yes.


----------



## firstEncounter

bobcaruso said:


> Are you using any of DXC's DefX base?


Nope. Completely DXC free







Except the bootmenu.

It's built on top of EncounterICS.


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> Nope. Completely DXC free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the bootmenu.


_YEAH_


----------



## ibleedteal

Oh wow thats super dope so how's Miui v4 running firstEncounter?

I want to flash this to my phone, the anticipation is high lol


----------



## bobcaruso

Now we need to replace the bootmenu, I'd be happy to help on this effort, egoless, open source, the only way!


----------



## bobAbooey

Broke down and bought boot manager. I know I saw instructions on how to get this to work on it, just can't find it.

and btw, miui 4.0.1 rocks my lame tushy.


----------



## BrutalSauce

bobAbooey said:


> Broke down and bought boot manager. I know I saw instructions on how to get this to work on it, just can't find it.
> 
> and btw, miui 4.0.1 rocks my lame tushy.


As of right now it doesn't work with this rom. Unless i missed something.


----------



## mapatton82

BrutalSauce said:


> As of right now it doesn't work with this rom. Unless i missed something.


+1, On my phone it doesn't see this ROM as a 2nd-init, when I try to setup the phone ROM (needed in order to boot back) it just sits there. It may be possible that Boot Manager needs to be release with ICS support?!?!? Not sure though....

Edit: This was on the application page in the Market:

****Ice Cream Sandwhich is currently not working with BootManager on most devices. We are working on the issue now as more stable ICS rom's come out****


----------



## flybass

it says no boot manager in OP


----------



## mapatton82

flybass said:


> it says no boot manager in OP


The OP stated it doesn't work as a SD slot ROM, it didn't say anything about phone ROM (which doesn't work either).


----------



## flybass

ahh. you are right


----------



## bobAbooey

Here's what I saw: thanks to Funkbrunk.

"Didn't do anything special, my bootmanager is current, had I a recent revnumber build as my phone rom, and set up as my phone rom in bootmanager. Booted cwr, backed up cm7, booted to CM7, restored nandroid to slot1. Booted CWR, factory wipe, installed encounterics and new gapps. Booted into ICS, installed bootmanager, DID NOT update the phone rom setup in bootmanager. Booted into CM7 (Slot 1), made sure it worked, booted back into phone rom (encounterics). Worked for me, YMMV. "

"That's how I'm running it. EncounterICS as the phone rom, a Nandroid restore of my CM4DXGB RevNumber build (daily driver, previous phone rom) as Slot1, Miui on Slot2, and debloated Stock motoblur for comparison on Slot4."


----------



## Magnus

Yeah I have boot manager - I just installed it as the phone rom - but haven't actually ran "Setup Phone ROM".


----------



## tonyr1512

I saw those picks of miui 4.01 first encounter is that still in testing phases. Or is there a alpha/beta I can get my hands on to run on my droidx today?


----------



## mapatton82

bobAbooey said:


> Here's what I saw: thanks to Funkbrunk.
> 
> "Didn't do anything special, my bootmanager is current, had I a recent revnumber build as my phone rom, and set up as my phone rom in bootmanager. Booted cwr, backed up cm7, booted to CM7, restored nandroid to slot1. Booted CWR, factory wipe, installed encounterics and new gapps. Booted into ICS, installed bootmanager, DID NOT update the phone rom setup in bootmanager. Booted into CM7 (Slot 1), made sure it worked, booted back into phone rom (encounterics). Worked for me, YMMV. "
> 
> "That's how I'm running it. EncounterICS as the phone rom, a Nandroid restore of my CM4DXGB RevNumber build (daily driver, previous phone rom) as Slot1, Miui on Slot2, and debloated Stock motoblur for comparison on Slot4."


Genius!! I guess I didn't realize that the update.zip that is created when setting up the phone ROM in BM is not ROM specific but rather just telling the phone to boot the image on the phone instead of the SD Card. I tried it on my phone an it worked (I had DXC's latest MIUI build as my phone ROM previously).

With that said, if someone is setting up Boot Manager for the first time with EncounterICS as the phone ROM it will probably not work because it will not create the update.zip (needed to boot back to the phone ROM). They would need to backup EncounterICS, setup or restore to a 2nd-init ROM (CM7GB, SSX, Liquid, or MIUI) then setup the phone ROM and then restore the EncounterICS backup.


----------



## bobAbooey

all thanks go to Funkybrunk on this.


----------



## mapatton82

bobAbooey said:


> all thanks go to Funkybrunk on this.


Yes, Thanks Funkybrunk!! It's nice to be able to have the ability to boot into a stable ROM if needed!!


----------



## wizard0f0s

tonyr1512 said:


> I saw those picks of miui 4.01 first encounter is that still in testing phases. Or is there a alpha/beta I can get my hands on to run on my droidx today?


It is still pre-alpha. Lots of stuff to get straightened out on it still. Hopefully will be able to put it out soon though as a public alpha.

-----------
The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


----------



## BrutalSauce

The only thing that i wish was working was GTalk. Oh well i can live a little longer with out it.


----------



## BrutalSauce

And crap I just did a reboot and now im stuck at the reb boot logo... cant do anything. Its been running fine for days and i didnt even do anything to my phone.


----------



## zanoodi

I use PIN security to unlock my phone and when i turn the screen on it goes directly to the "PIN pad". Is there a way to show the slide unlock and then go to the "PIN pad"?


----------



## bobcaruso

BrutalSauce said:


> And crap I just did a reboot and now im stuck at the reb boot logo... cant do anything. Its been running fine for days and i didnt even do anything to my phone.


You're phone heard you complain about GTalk


----------



## PuzzleShot

I'm trying to install this rom and each time I get it installed it never gets past the Cyanogenmod 9 boot animation. Here is my process:

SBF to .602
Root using Droid 3 easy root
Install Droid 2 bootstrapper and bootstrap recovery
reboot into recovery
apply update.zip (this rom)
apply gappsv5.1
reboot
and I can never get past the boot animation. Any help?


----------



## Dshoe

BrutalSauce said:


> And crap I just did a reboot and now im stuck at the reb boot logo... cant do anything. Its been running fine for days and i didnt even do anything to my phone.


On the boot logo does the blue LED still come on? If so you could get into the boot menu and re install ICS. Otherwise it sounds like you need an SBF.


----------



## BrutalSauce

Dshoe said:


> On the boot logo does the blue LED still come on? If so you could get into the boot menu and re install ICS. Otherwise it sounds like you need an SBF.


Nope no blue led cant get into stock recovery either


----------



## SaurusX

PuzzleShot said:


> and I can never get past the boot animation. Any help?


Have you checked the md5's to make sure your download wasn't corrupted? That's most likely.


----------



## firstEncounter

PuzzleShot said:


> I'm trying to install this rom and each time I get it installed it never gets past the Cyanogenmod 9 boot animation. Here is my process:
> SBF to .602
> Root using Droid 3 easy root
> Install Droid 2 bootstrapper and bootstrap recovery
> reboot into recovery
> apply update.zip (this rom)
> apply gappsv5.1
> reboot
> and I can never get past the boot animation. Any help?


You forgot to wipe data.


----------



## draklin

PuzzleShot said:


> I'm trying to install this rom and each time I get it installed it never gets past the Cyanogenmod 9 boot animation. Here is my process:
> SBF to .602
> Root using Droid 3 easy root
> Install Droid 2 bootstrapper and bootstrap recovery
> reboot into recovery
> apply update.zip (this rom)
> apply gappsv5.1
> reboot
> and I can never get past the boot animation. Any help?


Don't forget to wipe data and cache before step 5

Edit: Ninja'd by the master


----------



## BrutalSauce

firstEncounter - any idea why it would have done this. I was getting a lower 3g signal so i decided to reboot. After i rebooted it is now completely stuck at the Red M. I can't even get into stock recovery. And no i never get a blue led. When i get home do you want me to get you a log cat of whats going on?


----------



## firstEncounter

BrutalSauce said:


> firstEncounter - any idea why it would have done this. I was getting a lower 3g signal so i decided to reboot. After i rebooted it is now completely stuck at the Red M. I can't even get into stock recovery. And no i never get a blue led. When i get home do you want me to get you a log cat of whats going on?


You can't even get into stock recovery? Are you sure? And if it won't show the blue LED then you won't be able to logcat. That's really odd.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Mibe did the exact same thing, i was about to boot in cwm to flash pb and it would boot past the m and i got no blue led. I had to sbf.


----------



## BrutalSauce

firstEncounter said:


> You can't even get into stock recovery? Are you sure? And if it won't show the blue LED then you won't be able to logcat. That's really odd.


I agree because the last thing i flashed was the launchermod yesterday at like 10. I havent done anything today which is why im confused. Hopefully I can still sbf tonight. It just sits there when i boot. When i try to get into stock recovery which is power + home right?? it will start to boot show the red m sit there for 5 seconds then screen goes black and then reboots and starts that over again and again.


----------



## firstEncounter

Just fixed Google Talk








Hopefully MMS next!


----------



## BrutalSauce

firstEncounter said:


> Just fixed Google Talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully MMS next!


YAY!!!!!


----------



## colonel panic

firstEncounter said:


> You forgot to wipe data.


Really? I wipe Dalvic and cache, then flash. Done it 3 times now, no prob. Just lucky?

Also...are you really applying 'update.zip'? Did you rename EncounterICS?


----------



## samuel27

hey whats going on i looked all over the net and cant find a ics rom anywhere what are they a bunch of droid x2 haters this really sucks someone please help me battle the droid x2 haters


----------



## colonel panic

I guess I spoke too soon on the dock workaround...not working now







Live wallpaper keeps going, but is otherwise frozen. Bummer.


----------



## MikeSpears

@FirstEncounter, would you be interested in what I PM'ed you?

Everyone else,
I asked him if he would be interested in a website, I'd buy encounterics.com and host it on my server.


----------



## bryantlikes

I'm a longtime DroidX owner and this is the first time I've flashed a ROM. Really enjoying it so far.









One question, is there a way to get the facebook contacts to sync? When I try to add the facebook account in the accounts and sync screen nothing happens. I've read on various forums that there are issues with ICS and facebook, but couldn't find any current solutions.

Great work on the ROM! I just hit the tip jar for you.

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## zsld0423

bryantlikes said:


> I'm a longtime DroidX owner and this is the first time I've flashed a ROM. Really enjoying it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question, is there a way to get the facebook contacts to sync? When I try to add the facebook account in the accounts and sync screen nothing happens. I've read on various forums that there are issues with ICS and facebook, but couldn't find any current solutions.
> 
> Great work on the ROM! I just hit the tip jar for you.
> 
> Thanks for any ideas!


with ICS, there is no facebook contacts sync from what i've read. something Google decided


----------



## bobcaruso

samuel27 said:


> hey whats going on i looked all over the net and cant find a ics rom anywhere what are they a bunch of droid x2 haters this really sucks someone please help me battle the droid x2 haters


Not sure what you're talking about here


----------



## TokyNeg

OK guys.. sorry for duplicates if its out there already.. BUT!! Install ICS using boot manager.. worked fine. boot right on it without problem. Love the animations and all. but decided to reboot to see the animation again and now say hello to red M. nothing else.. Ideas?


----------



## firstEncounter

Just figured out why data + Wifi doesn't work on first boot. Fixed.


----------



## firstEncounter

TokyNeg said:


> OK guys.. sorry for duplicates if its out there already.. BUT!! Install ICS using boot manager.. worked fine. boot right on it without problem. Love the animations and all. but decided to reboot to see the animation again and now say hello to red M. nothing else.. Ideas?


In the OP it states very clearly that this ROM doesn't work with BootManager and that you'll have to SBF if you try.


----------



## zsld0423

firstEncounter said:


> Just figured out why data + Wifi doesn't work on first boot. Fixed.


what was going wrong with it?


----------



## TokyNeg

firstEncounter said:


> In the OP it states very clearly that this ROM doesn't work with BootManager and that you'll have to SBF if you try.


Thanks . one SBF coming right up..


----------



## samuel27

to reply to my recent remark people have said they are not sure what im saying what im saying is there is no ics roms that will work on droid x2 and it looks like no one is planning to make one real bummer cause i really like my droid x2 just wish i could have ics rom on


----------



## bryantlikes

The option is there for adding the facebook sync, just doesn't work.


----------



## bobcaruso

samuel27 said:


> to reply to my recent remark people have said they are not sure what im saying what im saying is there is no ics roms that will work on droid x2 and it looks like no one is planning to make one real bummer cause i really like my droid x2 just wish i could have ics rom on


Best to get the real deal, a Droid X.

Just Kidding, Droid X2 ICS work is happening in CM9


----------



## firstEncounter

zsld0423 said:


> what was going wrong with it?


I had logwrapper in the zip's system/bin, so when the install script would try to symlink "bootmenu" to "logwrapper" (hijacking it at boot) it would just error out because logwrapper was already there. It fixes itself upon the first boot, which is why it would start working next time you rebooted.


----------



## error311

samuel27 said:


> to reply to my recent remark people have said they are not sure what im saying what im saying is there is no ics roms that will work on droid x2 and it looks like no one is planning to make one real bummer cause i really like my droid x2 just wish i could have ics rom on


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgTLdUKe_SRpdGtWeUsxaTdFSjljd3lyamJXNHpJRXc#gid=0


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> I had logwrapper in the zip's system/bin, so when the install script would try to symlink "bootmenu" to "logwrapper" (hijacking it at boot) it would just error out because logwrapper was already there. It fixes itself upon the first boot, which is why it would start working next time you rebooted.


Man, I'm salivating waiting on the next build of this


----------



## kuboo99

Awesome job man! It runs very well considering that it is a beta on a locked phone







. I am really looking forward to your future builds of this.


----------



## tgpms

bryantlikes said:


> The option is there for adding the facebook sync, just doesn't work.


That is so you can add an FB ACCOUNT, not sync FB contacts. THERE IS NO SYNCING FACEBOOK CONTACTS IN ICS (at least not in AOSP/Nexus builds). Feel free to Google it.


----------



## SaurusX

bryantlikes said:


> The option is there for adding the facebook sync, just doesn't work.


Us the app SyncMyPics (SyncMyPix?) from the market. Just make sure your contact names exactly match your friends' name on Facebook.


----------



## samuel27

replying to error311 post i dont understand what that has to do with ics on droid x2 maybe im not getting your mening sorry i just dont see anybody developing anything even close to ics for droid x2 except for themes and fonts but other than that nothing else but rumors


----------



## error311

samuel27 said:


> replying to error311 post i dont understand what that has to do with ics on droid x2 maybe im not getting your mening sorry i just dont see anybody developing anything even close to ics for droid x2 except for themes and fonts but other than that nothing else but rumors


That link shows progress on builds for ICS, 2nd init as far as I know doesn't really play nice on the Droid x2 yet but when it does those guys CVPCS & Dragonzkiller will be developing for the droid x2. Which I am sure you could find out if you visit some Droid x2 forums...

and to add Patience is a virtue.


----------



## bobAbooey

My head hurts after reading the last two posts. Run on sentences make for a very hard read.


----------



## error311

bobAbooey said:


> My head hurts after reading the last two posts. Run on sentences make for a very hard read.


Sorry


----------



## bobcaruso

samuel27 said:


> replying to error311 post i dont understand what that has to do with ics on droid x2 maybe im not getting your mening sorry i just dont see anybody developing anything even close to ics for droid x2 except for themes and fonts but other than that nothing else but rumors


The spreadsheet shows what devices are under development, and who is managing the development for a device

Edit: Never mind, I didn't see error's reply when I answered


----------



## samuel27

well i guess till someone developes a stable ics build for droid x2 i have to just pretend i got it with ics themes and fonts and whatever else i can find lol


----------



## bryantlikes

tgpms said:


> That is so you can add an FB ACCOUNT, not sync FB contacts. THERE IS NO SYNCING FACEBOOK CONTACTS IN ICS (at least not in AOSP/Nexus builds). Feel free to Google it.


No need to yell, thanks. Looks like there is a custom Galaxy Nexus, wonder if the same could be done with this build.

http://android.modaco.com/topic/348909-21-dec-ir6-pre-ir8-mcr-new-icl53f-403-hybrid-facebook-contact-sync-mck-r7-more/


----------



## nars

I'm trying to get into recovery and I tried holding up during the boot but nothing popped up.

Any help anyone??

I thought I would be able to deal with the bugs, but its a bit too much for me to handle.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey

hit volume down when the blue light flashes.


----------



## Brandonbarlow

Facebook sync....

I found a way to sync facebook contacts in the galaxy nexus forum.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12739-facebook-contacts-sync-at-last/

Also, according to this post from XDA
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1380505

Kushdeck is porting the same thing over to the droid incredible. According to his post, he has gotten everything working except the camera. I wonder if any of his fixes he found could help us.


----------



## bobcaruso

bobAbooey said:


> hit volume down when the blue light flashes.


BobA. is that a_ Howard Stern's Gary_ Dell'Abate reference?


----------



## bobAbooey

bobcaruso said:


> BobA. is that a_ Howard Stern's Gary_ Dell'Abate reference?


Yep


----------



## johnomaz

samuel27 said:


> to reply to my recent remark people have said they are not sure what im saying what im saying is there is no ics roms that will work on droid x2 and it looks like no one is planning to make one real bummer cause i really like my droid x2 just wish i could have ics rom on


The DX2 should be getting ICS from Motorola anyways. It will take longer as usual from Motorola, but it should get an official update. From there, ROMs will probably be created. The DX was my first Android phone and unless Verizon quits making Motorola lock their hardware down so bad, I won't buy another one. I'll go HTC or Samsung. I feel fortunate that people still show love for the DX. To me, it appears to have the same impact on people as the OG Droid did way back when.


----------



## bobcaruso

bobAbooey said:


> Yep


Cool


----------



## samuel27

well dont get a swelled guys but i,ll stick to getting my info on ics on droid x2 from here rather than other sites you guys seem to know more than they do thanks


----------



## bobcaruso

johnomaz said:


> The DX2 should be getting ICS from Motorola anyways. It will take longer as usual from Motorola, but it should get an official update. From there, ROMs will probably be created. The DX was my first Android phone and unless Verizon quits making Motorola lock their hardware down so bad, I won't buy another one. I'll go HTC or Samsung. I feel fortunate that people still show love for the DX. To me, it appears to have the same impact on people as the OG Droid did way back when.


I hear ya, but ya can't beat the call quality and overall design of Moto's offerings, went to play with the Nexus the other day, feels like a kid's toy, drop it and it's done. I've dropped my X down a 10 foot stairway, and barely a scratch


----------



## tgpms

bryantlikes said:


> No need to yell, thanks. Looks like there is a custom Galaxy Nexus, wonder if the same could be done with this build.
> 
> http://android.modac...nc-mck-r7-more/


I wasn't yelling, i just wanted to make the letter bigger and more readable so people would actually read them. This topic has just taken up way too much space in a thread devoted to a ROM (I'm not yelling) where that capability is missing by design, and not because of a bug.


----------



## jaydubbs

bobcaruso said:


> I hear ya, but ya can't beat the call quality and overall design of Moto's offerings, went to play with the Nexus the other day, feels like a kid's toy, drop it and it's done. I've dropped my X down a 10 foot stairway, and barely a scratch


I got my wife a G-Nex for X-Mas as she was due for an early upgrade and her X had two big black dead pixel dots on her screen (because she let our daughter fiddle with it, not Moto's fault). The first thing she said was "I have to get a case for this." Coming from a hardware standpoint, it's a joke. The battery cover is slightly thicker than a plastic drop cloth. It flexed like hell before you put the battery in. Don't get me wrong, it's an awesome device, but it's kinda like a Ferrari with a plastic body.


----------



## BrutalSauce

firstEncounter - anything you want me to do when i get home to see why in the world it broke when i rebooted?


----------



## bobcaruso

jaydubbs said:


> I got my wife a G-Nex for X-Mas as she was due for an early upgrade and her X had two big black dead pixel dots on her screen (because she let our daughter fiddle with it, not Moto's fault). The first thing she said was "I have to get a case for this." Coming from a hardware standpoint, it's a joke. The battery cover is slightly thicker than a plastic drop cloth. It flexed like hell before you put the battery in. Don't get me wrong, it's an awesome device, but it's kinda like a Ferrari with a plastic body.


Maybe better is a Porsche engin in a VW Beetle body


----------



## bobcaruso

BrutalSauce said:


> firstEncounter - anything you want me to do when i get home to see why in the world it broke when i rebooted?


He wouldnt be too upset if you fixed it for him


----------



## jaydubbs

bobcaruso said:


> Maybe better is a Porsche engin in a VW Beetle body


Yeah, except I know the VW body could take a shot









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nhugh406

Lets keep this in perpespective. We all thought that the original galaxy s series was pretty flimsy, but it ended up being relatively durable. Not as much as a phone made of metal or Kevlar, but still...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## johnomaz

bobcaruso said:


> I hear ya, but ya can't beat the call quality and overall design of Moto's offerings, went to play with the Nexus the other day, feels like a kid's toy, drop it and it's done. I've dropped my X down a 10 foot stairway, and barely a scratch


I totally agree. I went in a copule days ago to see one and it felt very cheaply made. I do love Motorola's build quality. Its a trade off really.


----------



## byproxy

so my post kind of got swallowed up in a flurry of posts earlier today on another subject.

wondering if there's a way to display contacts as a list rather than the 2x2 grid i have now.


----------



## bobcaruso

nhugh406 said:


> Lets keep this in perpespective. We all thought that the original galaxy s series was pretty flimsy, but it ended up being relatively durable. Not as much as a phone made of metal or Kevlar, but still...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Sorry guy, pure junk from a construction point of view, great screen though


----------



## bobcaruso

byproxy said:


> so my post kind of got swallowed up in a flurry of posts earlier today on another subject.
> 
> wondering if there's a way to display contacts as a list rather than the 2x2 grid i have now.


Your post wasn't lost, I don't think it's available currently, you may want to write a simple app that reads the SQLite DB.


----------



## Imacellist

byproxy said:


> so my post kind of got swallowed up in a flurry of posts earlier today on another subject.
> 
> wondering if there's a way to display contacts as a list rather than the 2x2 grid i have now.


Not that I have been able to find. It may be something that comes later, but probably not. Google seems to limit the custom-ability of the dialer in my opinion. For awhile not being able to manually organize your favorites in gingerbread and froyo really bothered me. I eventually got used to the setup. It is probably a thing that google thinks is best and will stay that way. If I find anything I will edit this post


----------



## Imacellist

Any chance of implementing the 1% battery fix into this build? I know there are higher priorities, I am just wondering if that is something that will happen at some point, even soon. Its already driving me crazy not having it. I was so used to it, haha


----------



## bobcaruso

Imacellist said:


> Any chance of implementing the 1% battery fix into this build? I know there are higher priorities, I am just wondering if that is something that will happen at some point, even soon. Its already driving me crazy not having it. I was so used to it, haha


No Comment!


----------



## Imacellist

bobcaruso said:


> No Comment!


Would it be dumb to flash the old fix over this rom? "sarcasm"


----------



## MikeSpears

Imacellist said:


> Any chance of implementing the 1% battery fix into this build? I know there are higher priorities, I am just wondering if that is something that will happen at some point, even soon. Its already driving me crazy not having it. I was so used to it, haha


lol, I hope it never gets put in, I hate the percent even being in the freaking status bar.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Anyone having issues with the rootzwiki app? Its not an ics issue so i think its a server problem.


----------



## masterchung7

Two things v6 supercharger script rc4 causes me to brick (I can still get to recovery but can't get past the animation) and other keyboards don't work or is it just me.


----------



## baretoes

I jump on this thread every day to find out about Encounter's latest development, only to read post after post about people's opinions. Now I understand how people can ask the same question 2-3 times in the same thread. Just had to voice my "opinion" to get in the action. Since this is my first post, keep up the great work Encounter, appreciate what you have done.


----------



## GBpfan95

Have been using this and I have to say, this is VERY nice. It runs extremely smooth and the Quadrant score seems to agree. The only problem I am having is Wifi. Can't ever seem to connect


----------



## techrazor

Awesome job First Encounter. I'm using this as my daily rom since this weekend with only the occasional crash when taking phone calls. This is so nice that I can't bring myself to use 2.3.x on my X anymore... LOL Keep up the great work!


----------



## jaydubbs

masterchung7 said:


> Two things v6 supercharger script rc4 causes me to brick (I can still get to recovery but can't get past the animation) and other keyboards don't work or is it just me.


Thumb Keyboard is working OK here.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## coltzfan

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Anyone having issues with the rootzwiki app? Its not an ics issue so i think its a server problem.


Forum runner is down on rootz end for some maintenance from what I read on twitter.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## thommiller

masterchung7 said:


> Two things v6 supercharger script rc4 causes me to brick (I can still get to recovery but can't get past the animation) and other keyboards don't work or is it just me.


I couldn't get my keyboard to change either for the longest time, then it randomly worked today. I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but I changed it by long pressing on the spacebar, rather than the notification or in settings.

Also, great job on the rom firstEncounter!


----------



## Imacellist

MikeSpears said:


> lol, I hope it never gets put in, I hate the percent even being in the freaking status bar.


In CM you can change how the battery is displayed. But the 1% allows you to see exactly what you battery is at. I can't see how this is not better. It is a stupid Motorola thing to not have exact battery stats


----------



## error311

Imacellist said:


> In CM you can change how the battery is displayed. But the 1% allows you to see exactly what you battery is at. I can't see how this is not better. It is a stupid Motorola thing to not have exact battery stats


As far as I know no 2nd init AOSP roms have 1% battery increments. Revnumbers cm7 never had it nor DXC's MIUI. So I don't think we'll see it on this for a while.


----------



## amasse

Well that isn't exactly true. The other CM7 and MIUI builds on the froyo kernel have 1% increments.


----------



## Imacellist

error311 said:


> As far as I know no 2nd init AOSP roms have 1% battery increments. Revnumbers cm7 never had it nor DXC's MIUI. So I don't think we'll see it on this for a while.


Have you used cm7? Because the 1% battery fix is baked in. You don't see it unless you change the view on the navigation bar for the battery, or are charging your phone, in which the actual percentage is shown on the screen. Trust me, it exists.


----------



## error311

Imacellist said:


> Have you used cm7? Because the 1% battery fix is baked in. You don't see it unless you change the view on the navigation bar for the battery, or are charging your phone, in which the actual percentage is shown on the screen. Trust me, it exists.


Froyo kernel may have it but as far as I remember Revnumbers cm7 based on 2nd init & gingerbread kernel never had 1% increments. DXC build on gingerbread kernel never had it either. Last I heard DXC said he might of found an way to fix it which was about almost 2 months ago.

Edit: Here is an PM from 2 months ago from RevNumbers, I asked him why SSX 2.0 ROM has 1% increments and not his CM7.



> Not sure if it'll make it in or not... as far as i know it's based off average voltage, instead of charge_counter... which for me is a last resort, lol


----------



## Sandman007

hey Encounter just wanna say thankyou for bringing this rom to us DXers and that Ive running your Rom for a week now. I absoluty love it!! I was suspended for a week and so I wasn't able to get my question answered. My keyboard lags really bad its the stock keyboard. Any fix?

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## PuzzleShot

firstEncounter said:


> You forgot to wipe data.


Thank you, it works now. This rom is just fantastic. When beta 3 comes out, will I have to do the whole song and dance again, or will I be able to just flash from recovery?


----------



## bobAbooey

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Anyone having issues with the rootzwiki app? Its not an ics issue so i think its a server problem.


Yes. But you can get tapatalk free from getjar.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ryn1727

byproxy said:


> so my post kind of got swallowed up in a flurry of posts earlier today on another subject.
> 
> wondering if there's a way to display contacts as a list rather than the 2x2 grid i have now.


Are you talking about in the dialer? Mine were showing up in a 2x2 grid there until I unstarred my contacts, now I just have a list.


----------



## bobcaruso

_Sniff Sniff_.....
I think I smell build three


----------



## bigshotrob22

bobcaruso said:


> _Sniff Sniff_.....
> I think I smell build three


Why do you say that?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ne)(us

GBpfan95 said:


> Have been using this and I have to say, this is VERY nice. It runs extremely smooth and the Quadrant score seems to agree. The only problem I am having is Wifi. Can't ever seem to connect


I have to reboot when I want to connect to wifi. Turn it on, wait for it to start finding an ip address, then reboot. Same with connecting back to 3g. Luckily, I don't have to switch to wifi more than once or twice a day.

As an aside, is it just me, or has anyone noticed that a lot of the time, this rom feels faster and smoother than the galaxy nexus? Maybe it's just me, but it feels snappier. And minor annoyances that Google Music was giving me before have disappeared. It is now my favorite music player.


----------



## byproxy

ryn1727 said:


> Are you talking about in the dialer? Mine were showing up in a 2x2 grid there until I unstarred my contacts, now I just have a list.


That worked perfect. Thanks!


----------



## coltzfan

ne)(us said:


> I have to reboot when I want to connect to wifi. Turn it on, wait for it to start finding an ip address, then reboot. Same with connecting back to 3g. Luckily, I don't have to switch to wifi more than once or twice a day.
> 
> As an aside, is it just me, or has anyone noticed that a lot of the time, this rom feels faster and smoother than the galaxy nexus? Maybe it's just me, but it feels snappier. And minor annoyances that Google Music was giving me before have disappeared. It is now my favorite music player.


As far as wifi goes. I use the toggles from widgetoid and only had to reboot once for it to stick. Now I can toggle off and on with no problems

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdog357

i just gotta say it,for such a young DEV 1stEncounter you are doing a really outstanding job,on your rom yes,but also in this fourm,getting back to all replies and helping others even if there answer is in the op,just wanted to give u some props for that,GREAT JOB,VERY WELL DONE.


----------



## cougar214

Build 3 sure would be a nice Christmas gift. Oh i cant wait!


----------



## tonyr1512

wizard0f0s said:


> It is still pre-alpha. Lots of stuff to get straightened out on it still. Hopefully will be able to put it out soon though as a public alpha.
> 
> -----------
> The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


 So wizard now im confused, I'm currently running your latest build on my phone, it rocks, in fact its my daily driver. But now are you working in conjunction with first encounter to get miui 4.0 or you both working independently, or is first encounter only doing the cm9 based rom?


----------



## Fox_Dye

thanks for all the hard work you put into this rom and as soon as i have a bit of extra cash i will be throwing it your way. I would donate now but my kids got a lot of expensive gifts for Christmas lol


----------



## GBpfan95

DSP Manager is FCing frequently. i didn't even know that android had these capabilities! it made my audio sound even better


----------



## Fox_Dye

Yeah it does do that sometimes but i haven't found it to be too often a quick reboot usually helps things.


----------



## Sandman007

Tufted onoy force close I ever get is my tappatalk app but it does that no matter what ro. I'm on and it only happen every once in a while and immediately opens back up. Not Even a real force close. My android keyboard is still lagging like hell I'm talking Like a full 2-3 seconds. Anybody knie if there is a governor MoD for this rom yet? I wanna use interactiveX or [email protected]$$

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## error311

I dont know why your keyboard lags haven't had that issue. But I use Milestone overclock, load the module auto on boot. Then that allows me to use Jrummy16 Droid X overclock, set Gov at conservative and overclock to 1.2ghz.


----------



## Sandman007

Whoa you can use Android Overclock on this rom ? Wth whenever I try I have "Module not loaded". I have the latest. Do you? If you dont have the latest but an earlier version can you pm it to me. Cause I only have the latest. Also maybe my keyboard is lagging cause I'm overclocked to high and that's causing lag perhaps? I'm O'c to 1.25 Ghz on demand. I've never had a problem with that on other roms

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## error311

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Whoa you can use Android Overclock on this rom ? Wth whenever I try I have "Module not loaded". I have the latest. Do you? If you dont have the latest but an earlier version can you pm it to me. Cause I only have the latest. Also maybe my keyboard is lagging cause I'm overclocked to high and that's causing lag perhaps? I'm O'c to 1.25 Ghz on demand. I've never had a problem with that on other roms
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


Yeah as I said you have to use "Milestone Overclock" from market its free. Check load module and check autostart on boot. That will allow you to use Android Overclock, I have the latest also.


----------



## Sandman007

I just did that. Still can't use Android over clock. Should I reboot after loading the milestone module for the first time then try using Android over clock?

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## error311

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I just did that. Still can't use Android over clock. Should I reboot after loading the milestone module for the first time then try using Android over clock?
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


I didn't have to reboot, but I believe I opened running apps and swiped off Android Overclock. Then once I reopened it all the options are listed and I overclocked and set the Gov in settings.


----------



## Sandman007

The way I did it:

1.Installed Milestone.
2. Loaded module In Milestone
3. Installed Android overclock.

Immediately upon starting android over clock I got awarning say module not installed

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## error311

Hrmmm, Its possible that there is another option (which I didn't think worked because I still needed to use milestone overclock). But in DXC Boot Menu under Overclock there is an option called Module its Disabled by default. I did also enable that but as I said I still needed to use Milestone overclock to enable the module. So that may be why I guess.


----------



## Sandman007

Well now I'm getting Droid x not supported in Milestone O'c. I did reboot. Then reinstall. Still got both errors.
Edit: I also went ahead and chose load modules in dxcs boot menu.
Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## wizard0f0s

tonyr1512 said:


> So wizard now im confused, I'm currently running your latest build on my phone, it rocks, in fact its my daily driver. But now are you working in conjunction with first encounter to get miui 4.0 or you both working independently, or is first encounter only doing the cm9 based rom?


I'm still maintaining and building the GB based Miui and I am also working on Miui v4 with FE running on his CM9 as a base. Essentially we are working on ICS from top to bottom.

Our GB builds are built off the Defy releases as their hardware libs are close to ours and Miui ports easily. They are also working on ICS though. I don't want us to be caught flat footed when they move to Miui v4 and ICS and we have nothing to build from.

Not to mention I like the challenge.









Don't worry though, our GB builds aren't dead or even dying.

-----------
The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


----------



## error311

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Well now I'm getting Droid x not supported in Milestone O'c. I did reboot. Then reinstall. Still got both errors.
> Edit: I also went ahead and chose load modules in dxcs boot menu.
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


Well like I said the only other thing I did was restarted my phone, went into DXC BootMenu by pressing the volume down at blue LED light. Once there I went to Overclock > Module > changed Disabled to Enable. So try that I guess thats how it worked (just didnt think that was it because I still needed Milestone Overclock).

Heres an screenshot showing it working fine:


----------



## Sandman007

Ya I did that too. I just relized that Im running an old version of milestone. So I updated and that fixed my droid x not supported issue. But android over clock still hates me

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Sandman007

OK it just magically worked. Thanks for Nell ng me figuring this out XD

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## error311

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> OK it just magically worked. Thanks for Nell ng me figuring this out XD
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


Nice good luck, also only thing that doesn't work for me is Profiles. It force closes on me so :/ lol But I have been running it for 2 days now no issues.


----------



## FilletMinion

Guys to sync with facebook get friendcaster from the market!!!


----------



## KevTN

I haven't had a chance to keep up with everything as work has been from 6am-11pm...sigh

My phone had a bunch of freezes and FC's that it had not had...I cleared the cache and davik and hopefully that will fix it..


----------



## dr01dx

so just a few bugs i found so far..... btw its a awesome rom, if you can get past the bugs..

in player pro, i havent tested on anything else like winamp, but when you use the seek bar and slide it, the seek is very weird, it gets stuck way past where you send it. so if you slide it back say 20 sec, it will sorta seek back but still remain at the two min mark.

the screen brightness wont work on first boot, i clicked it 10 times and it wouldnt come from auto brightness, then i rebooted and now it works..

and thats about it, for the most part everything is working that should be... come to think of it, i think the gps is still broke, cause i checked all three settings and it hasnt come on. im going to go uncheck and recheck all the boxes, and reboot and see if that will get it, if not, at least the wireless is working, when i try to check in to foursq, its pretty close, but not to the feet like it should be.

ill keep you updated on any other things i find..


----------



## dr01dx

ne)(us said:


> I have to reboot when I want to connect to wifi. Turn it on, wait for it to start finding an ip address, then reboot. Same with connecting back to 3g. Luckily, I don't have to switch to wifi more than once or twice a day.
> 
> As an aside, is it just me, or has anyone noticed that a lot of the time, this rom feels faster and smoother than the galaxy nexus? Maybe it's just me, but it feels snappier. And minor annoyances that Google Music was giving me before have disappeared. It is now my favorite music player.


yes it does, the unlocking of the phone is very fast, and overall without even using a different launcher the phone is just quick... i love it. once the cam and mms is fixed ill be in heaven


----------



## draklin

I know I am late with this, but the Moto GB kernel does not accurately provide battery state without using the Blur framework. So if you go to a blur based rom you can get the 1% but AOSP roms cannot. The work around is to install Battery Monitor from Simmo (https://market.android.com/details?id=battery.monitor&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImJhdHRlcnkubW9uaXRvciJd). It will give you fairly correct 1%


----------



## mrluton

Guys, I am new to the forum. But, I appreciate the work that's being done to keep the DX alive and kicking. Quick question, I see the rom is for Verizon but I am on the Cspire network. I flashed to a Verizon Rom previously and had to sbf. Is there a way to change this in the rom so that it will work with the Cspire network? I know the radios are probably different and though I have nothing against Verizon, I don't really want to see their banner everytime I unlock my phone.


----------



## Umbravi

Stuck on boot image when booting after good install and a few reboots during normal operation.

List of actions that I assume contributed to brick;

Attempted to reboot into recovery with Rom Manager, rebooted normally, no recovery.

Attempted to reboot into recovery with Rom Manager with BackUp instruction, booted to boot image, no recovery; no blue or green light, stuck on boot image.

Pulled Battery, still no lights and stuck on boot image.

Boot into stock recovery, clear data & cache, still no lights and stuck on boot image.


----------



## SaurusX

draklin said:


> I know I am late with this, but the Moto GB kernel does not accurately provide battery state without using the Blur framework.


 I was not aware of that, but it does explain things. Moto and their blur... I guess it's pointless to question why doesn't Motorola have 1% (or even 10%!) as an option in stock. All you get is a battery graphic.


----------



## bobcaruso

SaurusX said:


> I was not aware of that, but it does explain things. Moto and their blur... I guess it's pointless to question why doesn't Motorola have 1% (or even 10%!) as an option in stock. All you get is a battery graphic.


The current GB drivers do currently monitor in 10% increments.


----------



## bobAbooey

Battery Monitor by Simmo "works" but it's way off at times. When I reboot, it knocks about 10% off. But it's better than nothing.


----------



## BrutalSauce

Good ol' Motorola being stupid. It must be a "Security issue" lolz.


----------



## SaurusX

*CM9 T9 Dialer*

Does someone want to be the guinea pig and test out the CM9 T9 "smart" dialer? You can find it at xda with the link below. It's included with a lot of the GNex ROM's, so I'm hoping it works on EncounterICS.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20217762


----------



## BrutalSauce

SaurusX said:


> *CM9 T9 Dialer*
> 
> Does someone want to be the guinea pig and test out the CM9 T9 "smart" dialer? You can find it at xda with the link below. It's included with a lot of the GNex ROM's, so I'm hoping it works on EncounterICS.
> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=20217762


Nope but you can be the Guinea pig


----------



## fakiesk8r333

uh, ill give it a shot. let me make a backup and ill try it out. if you dont hear from me in a while im probably sbf'ing lol


----------



## SaurusX

fakiesk8r333 said:


> uh, ill give it a shot. let me make a backup and ill try it out. if you dont hear from me in a while im probably sbf'ing lol


You are a king!


----------



## bobAbooey

I just got all of my boot manager stuff set up. Any way to flash this rom without messing up my boot manager? I don't want to put this in a slot, I just want to run it. Would I flash this and when i want to change, flash the update zip in boot manager?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

yea so i flashed the t9 dialer and i dont see the option for t9 in settings. but nothing is messed up either. im thinking about mounting system and retrying.


----------



## mapatton82

bobAbooey said:


> I just got all of my boot manager stuff set up. Any way to flash this rom without messing up my boot manager? I don't want to put this in a slot, I just want to run it. Would I flash this and when i want to change, flash the update zip in boot manager?


What is your PhoneROM right now? if it is something other than EncounterICS I would setup the phone ROM in BM to create the Update.zip file, then you should be able to load EncounterICS as your phone ROM. Just don't re-setup the phone ROM in BM after loading EncounterICS because it will not work. But you should be able to boot into the SD ROMs just fine.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

that wouldnt affect booting back into the phone rom after you've booted into a sd rom. Even when you boot into recovery and flash the phone rom update.zip?


----------



## bobAbooey

Cm7 as my phone rom, I'll give it a shot.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## collierclark

Anyone else having trouble opening google books? It fc everytime i try. Reboot didnt fix?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Great news, I reflashed and its working now. I'm not sure if it just takes a few boots to show up or what but it works. It's kinda laggy and it doesn't work 100% but it works for me. Thanks for this.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mapatton82

fakiesk8r333 said:


> that wouldnt affect booting back into the phone rom after you've booted into a sd rom. Even when you boot into recovery and flash the phone rom update.zip?


As long as you have a update.zip setup prior to loading EncounterICS it will work. All the update.zip does is change the boot process to look at the phone ROM instead of a SD slot. One of my SD ROMs would not load BM so I could get back that way but if I rebooted I ran the update.zip for the phone ROM and it worked.


----------



## SaurusX

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Great news, I reflashed and its working now. I'm not sure if it just takes a few boots to show up or what but it works. It's kinda laggy and it doesn't work 100% but it works for me. Thanks for this.


Cool. Maybe FirstEncounter can take a look at integrating this feature into future builds. Sorry, Google, but the AOSP dialer blows. Phones have had smart dialing capability for a long time now.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

yea that ws my main complaint about the stock dialer, but now that i found this(thanks again) im pretty happy. Just give me mms and voice(i understand the camera is gonna take a while) and ill be good to go!!!!


----------



## bobAbooey

this rom booted, not going to try the sd roms till later. thanks for the tips.


----------



## shftn2gear97

collierclark said:


> Anyone else having trouble opening google books? It fc everytime i try. Reboot didnt fix?


No Problems here.


----------



## zerospeed8

Maybe someone could write up a tutorial on our boot manager.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba

Sorry for the blatantly obnoxious post...
But seeing as this is CM9 based...
What changes have been implemented via CM9 thus far?
Status bar tweaks?
Anything else besides stock features?

Also, is this really being MERGED with MIUI 4.0?
I.E.
This CM9 port will disappear?
I'd love to get CM9 and MIUI 4.0 working on our phones...
I tend to flash back-and-fourth constantly.


----------



## RYANEJ25

Love this app thanks! as soon as i get paid im donating. I cant reboot for some reason...I always get stuck at the M


----------



## mapatton82

Jubakuba said:


> Sorry for the blatantly obnoxious post...
> But seeing as this is CM9 based...
> What changes have been implemented via CM9 thus far?
> Status bar tweaks?
> Anything else besides stock features?
> 
> Also, is this really being MERGED with MIUI 4.0?
> I.E.
> This CM9 port will disappear?
> I'd love to get CM9 and MIUI 4.0 working on our phones...
> I tend to flash back-and-fourth constantly.


From what I understand EncounterICS will be a seperate ROM and then MIUI v4.0 will use it as a base to run on. So after all said an done we should have 2 ICS ROMs (I hope I go this right!!).


----------



## bobAbooey

That's how I understand it too


----------



## Baharahdma

Anyone else getting weird looking battery usage info? Mine looks like a stair step with gaps in it where I rebooted. Is this normal for this ROM? (Beta 2).


----------



## Imacellist

draklin said:


> I know I am late with this, but the Moto GB kernel does not accurately provide battery state without using the Blur framework. So if you go to a blur based rom you can get the 1% but AOSP roms cannot. The work around is to install Battery Monitor from Simmo (https://market.andro...nkubW9uaXRvciJd). It will give you fairly correct 1%


I started using it a couple days ago. It is ok, but really jumps around and give inaccurate readings a lot of the time, at least in comparison to the battery levels by 10% levels. Hoping it to get better soon. If you use it I recommend using it in conjunction with circle battery widget or the battery widget built into fancy widgets(paid version)


----------



## zanoodi

Anyone having freezing issues when hanging up a call? I've had an issue after I end a call where the phone will hang for a minute or two and then will go back to the home screen but I can't dial out or call from my contact list. A reboot or two fixes the issue but I was hoping that maybe someone has some other method or advice?


----------



## mapatton82

Baharahdma said:


> Anyone else getting weird looking battery usage info? Mine looks like a stair step with gaps in it where I rebooted. Is this normal for this ROM? (Beta 2).


I think it is normal since when you reboot the system is not tracking that battery usage (I'm assuming) then when it boots up and starts tracking the battery usage again it is lower. My guess is that this would happen on any ROM.

I have not had to reboot my phone since calibrating and I have been running for over 9 hours with 70% left.


----------



## wizard0f0s

mapatton82 said:


> From what I understand EncounterICS will be a seperate ROM and then MIUI v4.0 will use it as a base to run on. So after all said an done we should have 2 ICS ROMs (I hope I go this right!!).


You did. Miui v4 is/will be using this as a base, not replacing it.

-----------
The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


----------



## Imacellist

Umbravi said:


> Stuck on boot image when booting after good install and a few reboots during normal operation.
> 
> List of actions that I assume contributed to brick;
> 
> Attempted to reboot into recovery with Rom Manager, rebooted normally, no recovery.
> 
> Attempted to reboot into recovery with Rom Manager with BackUp instruction, booted to boot image, no recovery; no blue or green light, stuck on boot image.
> 
> Pulled Battery, still no lights and stuck on boot image.
> 
> Boot into stock recovery, clear data & cache, still no lights and stuck on boot image.


I would avoid using anything to boot into recovery. The nice thing about this rom actually is that you can get to cwr on a normal reboot. You will probably have to sbf (if you haven't already) but I would suggest that you refrain from using anything except the built in methods until the rom is done. Since hitting recovery on the reboot menu does nothing, I think that the rom doesn't currently support rebooting directly into recovery, so when you tried to do this with rom manager, it may have messed something up. Good luck to you. If you need clarification feel free to pm me. Myself and my friend are actually working on a project to bring together all the information that you need to know about modding and working with the droid x. Hope some of you find it useful once it is up.


----------



## Baharahdma

mapatton82 said:


> I think it is normal since when you reboot the system is not tracking that battery usage (I'm assuming) then when it boots up and starts tracking the battery usage again it is lower. My guess is that this would happen on any ROM.
> 
> I have not had to reboot my phone since calibrating and I have been running for over 9 hours with 70% left.


I'm at 70% after about 5.5 hours, on BH6X extended battery, but I'm in a bad service area, phone is constanly going between 3G and 1X, so it's not terrible in actuality, just looks weird. Also, circle battery widget no longer reports 1% as it did on stock .605.


----------



## Imacellist

bobAbooey said:


> Cm7 as my phone rom, I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Just making sure I understood what people were suggesting to you. If you are on cm7, you must sbf to gingerbread before flashing this rom, unless you are using the cm7 running the gingerbread kernel. Just posting this to make sure. Those roms run on different kernels and you will brick your phone and have to sbf anyways if you try to flash this rom over cm7. Yes I know cm7 runs gingerbread, but for our phone, it is built off the froyo kernel.


----------



## Umbravi

Imacellist said:


> I would avoid using anything to boot into recovery. The nice thing about this rom actually is that you can get to cwr on a normal reboot. You will probably have to sbf (if you haven't already) but I would suggest that you refrain from using anything except the built in methods until the rom is done. Since hitting recovery on the reboot menu does nothing, I think that the rom doesn't currently support rebooting directly into recovery, so when you tried to do this with rom manager, it may have messed something up. Good luck to you. If you need clarification feel free to pm me. Myself and my friend are actually working on a project to bring together all the information that you need to know about modding and working with the droid x. Hope some of you find it useful once it is up.


Thank you for the reply.

I figured I would have to sbf, I'll just have to wait until I get home from work, and I'm actually glad to be away from my phone for a day, ha ha. I was posting just in case the RM reboot into recovery is a new issue. Kind of weird that it messed up the rom's recovery prompt. Just another day in the life of the Droid X. :-D


----------



## Imacellist

Jubakuba said:


> Sorry for the blatantly obnoxious post...
> But seeing as this is CM9 based...
> What changes have been implemented via CM9 thus far?
> Status bar tweaks?
> Anything else besides stock features?
> 
> Also, is this really being MERGED with MIUI 4.0?
> I.E.
> This CM9 port will disappear?
> I'd love to get CM9 and MIUI 4.0 working on our phones...
> I tend to flash back-and-fourth constantly.


As cm9 is done, there are hardly any features that are baked in right now. The main one is the trebuchet launcher which is slightly different than the stock launcher. MIUI 4.0 is not merging with this rom, they are most likely just going to look at the code for this rom to work out some stuff for their own. MIUI will be separate, since they always have different changes and features than CM. Most likely this will be its own thing, or maybe even merge with the official cm9 when it comes out, who knows about that. Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Jubakuba

Oh, fantastic.
A couple of users had me concerned with their confusion.

Very glad to hear that.


----------



## Imacellist

Baharahdma said:


> Anyone else getting weird looking battery usage info? Mine looks like a stair step with gaps in it where I rebooted. Is this normal for this ROM? (Beta 2).


Mine has been pretty normal. Less battery time on charge than cm7, but that is to be expected. It depends on how you use your phone. If you are getting stair stepping with you doing nothing with your phone, then most likely you have an app that is routinely using a lot of processing power in the background. Look into what apps have used a high percentage of your battery, and kill them if you wish. I did this yesterday with facebook, because it was using a lot of power in the background.


----------



## Imacellist

Umbravi said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I figured I would have to sbf, I'll just have to wait until I get home from work, and I'm actually glad to be away from my phone for a day, ha ha. I was posting just in case the RM reboot into recovery is a new issue. Kind of weird that it messed up the rom's recovery prompt. Just another day in the life of the Droid X. :-D


No problem, I am glad to help. In case you don't sbf a lot, I have found the easiest way to do it is in linux, which even if you dont install you can just put in a ubuntu cd and run it as a live cd. A tutorial for using linux is here. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1020203


----------



## Imacellist

mrluton said:


> Guys, I am new to the forum. But, I appreciate the work that's being done to keep the DX alive and kicking. Quick question, I see the rom is for Verizon but I am on the Cspire network. I flashed to a Verizon Rom previously and had to sbf. Is there a way to change this in the rom so that it will work with the Cspire network? I know the radios are probably different and though I have nothing against Verizon, I don't really want to see their banner everytime I unlock my phone.


What network (gsm or cdma) does that network run on. I would assume cdma since you are on a droid x, but I do not know. It could be possible if cdma, but I don't know. Sorry, just wanted to make sure you know your question wasn't lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Zeklandia

Please Fix:
Freezing and Rebooting (Rare, but it reminds me of Motoblur Gingercrap)
Talk (It says that it has crashed, but using the terminal to refocus windows, works fine)
Calendar ( In Sync Settings it says com.android.calendar has an error)
Speakerphone (Ughh)
Android 4.0.3 (More for CyanogenMod than you)
Soft Keys ( I hate hardware buttons)
Anything else broken

If having a Locked Bootloader is a problem, why doesn't somebody make a flashable (update.zip style) unlocked bootloader? BTW, looking at the OTA .596 update may help to crack the encryption key, and people should start spamming Moto with messages like these:

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/off-topic-discussion/24483-my-bootloader-chat-moto-tech-support.html


----------



## SaurusX

Zeklandia said:


> Anything else broken If having a Locked Bootloader is a problem, why doesn't somebody make a flashable (update.zip style) unlocked bootloader?


LOL. Indeed.


----------



## Imacellist

Zeklandia said:


> Please Fix:
> Freezing and Rebooting (Rare, but it reminds me of Motoblur Gingercrap)
> Talk (It says that it has crashed, but using the terminal to refocus windows, works fine)
> Calendar ( In Sync Settings it says com.android.calendar has an error)
> Speakerphone (Ughh)
> Android 4.0.3 (More for CyanogenMod than you)
> Soft Keys ( I hate hardware buttons)
> Anything else broken
> 
> If having a Locked Bootloader is a problem, why doesn't somebody make a flashable (update.zip style) unlocked bootloader? BTW, looking at the OTA .596 update may help to crack the encryption key, and people should start spamming Moto with messages like these:
> 
> http://www.droidxfor...ch-support.html


Lol on the bootloader. It is enrypted and no one has cracked it. If someone does, or motorola releases it, then we will be able to unlock the bootloader. In regards to your calendar problem, did you flash gapps at the same time as the rom, or did you forget, and go back after booting?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12573-mods-ics-button-barlauncher-mod-for-encounterics-beta2/page__fromsearch__1

Also there is a mod for using soft keys. I havent used it, but if you look back in the earlier pages of this topic, people were saying that it worked well.


----------



## socalracer

i am new to rootz, not to android, been reading stuff here for a while. i have a dx i was running the latest cm7 nightly. i decided to flash this and was stuck at moto logo. i booted into boot menu several times and went back into recovery to reflash, did all the flashing and wiping i could. still couldnt get anything to stick. so i went on to sbfing. perviously i was only able to get the system only sbf to flash. now my battery is dead and charing with the mickey mouse charger hooked to it. i downloaded ezsbf and i am currently trying 602 for like the 5th time. to get this rom i need 602 or 605, but i thought those didnt have root so how once flashed do i get this rom flashed?


----------



## jaydubbs

SaurusX said:


> *CM9 T9 Dialer*
> 
> Does someone want to be the guinea pig and test out the CM9 T9 "smart" dialer? You can find it at xda with the link below. It's included with a lot of the GNex ROM's, so I'm hoping it works on EncounterICS.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20217762


Thanks for this link. Wish it straightened out the dialer in-call in landscape (stays locked in portrait just like MIUI) but it doesn't. Oh, well, maybe someone will fix it later.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SaurusX

socalracer said:


> i am new to rootz...


If you were on the "official" CM7, then it's no surprise you got stuck at the M. That CM7 is on the Froyo kernel and this ROM need the Gingerbread kernel of 602 or 605. You need to use the full 602 SBF, root with the one-click Droid 3 method, use the D2 bootstrap, wipe data/cache, then install this ROM. You should be good then.


----------



## Imacellist

socalracer said:


> i am new to rootz, not to android, been reading stuff here for a while. i have a dx i was running the latest cm7 nightly. i decided to flash this and was stuck at moto logo. i booted into boot menu several times and went back into recovery to reflash, did all the flashing and wiping i could. still couldnt get anything to stick. so i went on to sbfing. perviously i was only able to get the system only sbf to flash. now my battery is dead and charing with the mickey mouse charger hooked to it. i downloaded ezsbf and i am currently trying 602 for like the 5th time. to get this rom i need 602 or 605, but i thought those didnt have root so how once flashed do i get this rom flashed?


Things you will need on your phone: d2 bootstrap, this rom, gapps for ics, link on first page of this topic.
Things on your computer: sbf file for ginerbread
How to sbf using linux (easiest method): http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1020203

How to get onto this rom from cm7:
Step 1: backup anything you need
Step 2: sbf to motorola stock ginerbread
Step 3: use motorola universal root to root the phone http://www.psouza4.com/Bionic/
Step 4: get droid2 bootstrapper (may have to buy it off market)
Step 5: click bootstrap recovery>reboot recovery
Step 6: Wipe data, factory reset
Step 7: Flash this rom
Step 8: Flash gapps (before rebooting)


----------



## socalracer

thanks for the quick responses, are you guyz on freenode? seems like everything is dead today


----------



## Imacellist

socalracer said:


> thanks for the quick responses, are you guyz on freenode? seems like everything is dead today


Lol never used it, I am just really excited about this rom, so I'm watching stuff and chilling on this forum to help others get to the awesomeness that is Ice cream sandwich


----------



## socalracer

cool, so the sbf worked, i think im gonna stay stock for the day and come back tonight to up on this rom. so any fixes for the speakerphone or any ideas why its not working, i think its working in shadowics from what i read


----------



## BrutalSauce

Zeklandia said:


> Please Fix:
> Freezing and Rebooting (Rare, but it reminds me of Motoblur Gingercrap)
> Talk (It says that it has crashed, but using the terminal to refocus windows, works fine)
> Calendar ( In Sync Settings it says com.android.calendar has an error)
> Speakerphone (Ughh)
> Android 4.0.3 (More for CyanogenMod than you)
> Soft Keys ( I hate hardware buttons)
> Anything else broken
> 
> If having a Locked Bootloader is a problem, why doesn't somebody make a flashable (update.zip style) unlocked bootloader? BTW, looking at the OTA .596 update may help to crack the encryption key, and people should start spamming Moto with messages like these:
> 
> http://www.droidxfor...ch-support.html


You obviously are new... Dont complain. You aren't the one doing the developing so dont tell someone to fix something ask them nicely. And no the updates dont work for the droid x. Its gone over and over again. The droid x will not be unlocked by anything existing.


----------



## Imacellist

socalracer said:


> cool, so the sbf worked, i think im gonna stay stock for the day and come back tonight to up on this rom. so any fixes for the speakerphone or any ideas why its not working, i think its working in shadowics from what i read


Not that I know. But I would imagine it will be working in the next build or 2. I think the dev focused on the important things, like the radio, and will work on other things later.


----------



## flybass

haha. i'm adding world peace to that list. i want it by beta 4 though


----------



## Sandman007

Ok I got my phone taken away so cant test this at this moment, maybe later tonight or tommorow morning, but i think MMS works for me. What do yall mean when its broken. Does Messaging force close or just does the other person not get the text? I sent a message to my dad rather a screenshot of my terrible data speed to see if he could do something about it(for those that don't know already my dad works on Verizon's Cell towers for a living). Anyways I sent the screenshot but he never responded so idk know if he actually got it. Also I dont remember who i was talking to last night but my Android Overclock quit working again. Idk why. BTW when it did work (Until I rebooted) the profiles did work fine for me. You might want to try a reinstall.


----------



## wheels00000

So I've been googling for it and come up empty in anybody here travels have u seen the My Verizon App for ICS that we can install?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

wheels00000 said:


> So I've been googling for it and come up empty in anybody here travels have u seen the My Verizon App for ICS that we can install?


The one from the market works fine for me.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## error311

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Also I dont remember who i was talking to last night but my Android Overclock quit working again. Idk why. BTW when it did work (Until I rebooted) the profiles did work fine for me. You might want to try a reinstall.


Me, I don't know i rebooted many times since using it and haven't had any issues. Other then profile but I dont wanna risk it not working from reinstalling.


----------



## Sandman007

error311 said:


> Me, I don't know i rebooted many times since using it and haven't had any issues. Other then profile but I dont wanna risk it not working from reinstalling.


 yea I wouldn't risk it either lol


----------



## Chubbs

Is this on github yet?


----------



## firstEncounter

Zeklandia said:


> Please Fix:
> Freezing and Rebooting (Rare, but it reminds me of Motoblur Gingercrap)
> Talk (It says that it has crashed, but using the terminal to refocus windows, works fine)
> Calendar ( In Sync Settings it says com.android.calendar has an error)
> Speakerphone (Ughh)
> Android 4.0.3 (More for CyanogenMod than you)
> Soft Keys ( I hate hardware buttons)
> Anything else broken
> 
> If having a Locked Bootloader is a problem, why doesn't somebody make a flashable (update.zip style) unlocked bootloader? BTW, looking at the OTA .596 update may help to crack the encryption key, and people should start spamming Moto with messages like these:
> 
> http://www.droidxfor...ch-support.html


Nope, sorry, since they're listed in "What doesn't work" and "Known bugs" means I'm not fixing them. Dunno what you're thinking.

I took your advice and looked at the .596 update and found the encryption keys in the build.prop. Build 3 will unlock your bootloader, guys!


----------



## SaurusX

firstEncounter said:


> Nope, sorry, since they're listed in "What doesn't work" and "Known bugs" means I'm not fixing them. Dunno what you're thinking. I took your advice and looked at the .596 update and found the encryption keys in the buld.prop. Build 3 will unlockb your bootloader, guys!


LOL. Well how do. Wonder why no one ever thought of that before?







You better mark this as sarcasm because someone WILL take this seriously.


----------



## Sandman007

firstEncounter said:


> Nope, sorry, since they're listed in "What doesn't work" and "Known bugs" means I'm not fixing them. Dunno what you're thinking.
> 
> I took your advice and looked at the .596 update and found the encryption keys in the build.prop. Build 3 will unlock your bootloader, guys!


I love your sense of humor


----------



## Imacellist

lol if it were only that easy right?


----------



## MartyMcfly504

Hey 1st, just wondering if you will implement the T-mobile theme changer in your ROM in the future?


----------



## Sandman007

I'm not seeing the battery life that some people or getting. I'm not completely sure how many hours im getting but i think its only 10-12 hours, I have an extended BH6X battery (1880MaH).this is coming froma guy that once got 42 hours on ICS-MIUI.


----------



## Imacellist

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I'm not seeing the battery life that some people or getting. I'm not completely sure how many hours im getting but i think its only 10-12 hours, I have an extended BH6X battery (1880MaH).this is coming froma guy that once got 42 hours on ICS-MIUI.


I am having about that same battery life, you are not alone


----------



## bobAbooey

Man, gone for a few hours and I come back to an unlocked bootloader.

Winning.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PARick

I had today off and decided to give this ROM a try. I have been avoiding doing so since my phone is so important to my work, especially my exchange email. Well, I am blown away. This is by a mile the best ROM I have ever flashed. Yes it has some bugs, but I will not be switching. I have had rooted phones for two years, and my X has been rooted for a long time, and I have tried everything! The speed of this is amazing! Battery life is best I have seen. You know all the bugs, I only want to add one thing. I use SPB Shell, and it needs to reload way too oftem, maybe every third time I press the home button. BTW Touchdown works seamless with this ROM as well. Great job! Looking forward to the next build.


----------



## techrazor

The battery life is impressive for me. I'm currently at 31 hours and 40% remaining on battery. This is normal usage of email, text and occasional phone calls.


----------



## amasse

I'm going to make this quick: Love this rom. Best battery life I've ever gotten.

Is there a way in ICS to make the messaging app or email app have a white text on black style? I loved that about the old AOSP app, but there doesn't seem to be a way to change it now. Of course, this isn't exactly important, but I would love the option.

A note for anyone installing the soft button mod: make sure you boot the phone once after installing beta2+gapps before you install the soft buttons.

Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Fox_Dye

So here is my battery life after calibration

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333

amasse said:


> I'm going to make this quick: Love this rom. Best battery life I've ever gotten.
> 
> Is there a way in ICS to make the messaging app or email app have a white text on black style? I loved that about the old AOSP app, but there doesn't seem to be a way to change it now. Of course, this isn't exactly important, but I would love the option.
> 
> A note for anyone installing the soft button mod: make sure you boot the phone once after installing beta2+gapps before you install the soft buttons.
> 
> Thanks for the hard work.


+1 to the button mod. although if you forget just wrote system and data then retry with just ics and gapps and your should be fine.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Sandman007

Fox_Dye said:


> So here is my battery life after calibration
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Im stuck using 3G because we just upgraded our Internet and I haven't set up my wireless router yet. Can 3G drain your battery if you never use wifi? is anybody getting impressive battery life and never uses wifi?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

I wish I was getting this kind of battery life.















Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Sandman007

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I wish I was getting this kind of battery life.
> View attachment 13000
> 
> View attachment 12999
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


that sucks


----------



## error311

Battery life for me is great, 48 hours 3 hours screen on.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> that sucks


You're telling me. Was getting better than this before. Gonna kill it then wipe batt stats and see if that helps.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## RYANEJ25

Noooooo netflix doesnt work....


----------



## jaydubbs

RYANEJ25 said:


> Noooooo netflix doesnt work....


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Search the thread. There's an apk for a previous build of Netflix that works as the newest version does not.


----------



## thebust

48 hours on a stock battery? must only use the phone when on the shitter..


----------



## error311

thebust said:


> 48 hours on a stock battery? must only use the phone when on the shitter..


Nah, extended battery and like 6 phone calls and 10 text in that time span. Screen was on 3 hours too. Never turned on wifi tho and used battery calibrator right before those 48 hours.


----------



## RYANEJ25

Ok netflix 1.5.2 apk works. Just tried it


----------



## Xelios

My battery life has been pretty average so far, not close to CM7GB though. I can squeeze 8, maybe 9 hours. CM7GB got me around 30 and that was with a decent amount of use.

But I still love ICS far more than CM7.


----------



## bobcaruso

Guys, why are you talking about battery life on an alpha rom? Let's see how it plays out, when it's ready for prime time


----------



## bobcaruso

Sniff Sniff,
I smell a new build in the wind


----------



## Xelios

It's just anecdotal comparisons.

I'm excited for the next build though. This one was a pretty major breakthrough in itself.


----------



## Barrbarr

Sorry for this really silly noob question but how do you SBF a zip file? I unzipped it and I cant fine the .sbf file.

thanks!


----------



## Imacellist

Barrbarr said:


> Sorry for this really silly noob question but how do you SBF a zip file? I unzipped it and I cant fine the .sbf file.
> 
> thanks!


You dont sbf a zip. You extract it onto your computer, and do the sbf from there.

Posted this earlier, here it is again

Things you will need on your phone: d2 bootstrap, this rom, gapps for ics, link on first page of this topic.
Things on your computer: sbf file for ginerbread
How to sbf using linux (easiest method): http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1020203

How to get onto this rom from cm7:
Step 1: backup anything you need
Step 2: sbf to motorola stock ginerbread
Step 3: use motorola universal root to root the phone http://www.psouza4.com/Bionic/
Step 4: get droid2 bootstrapper (may have to buy it off market)
Step 5: click bootstrap recovery>reboot recovery
Step 6: Wipe data, factory reset
Step 7: Flash this rom
Step 8: Flash gapps (before rebooting)


----------



## bobcaruso

Barrbarr said:


> Sorry for this really silly noob question but how do you SBF a zip file? I unzipped it and I cant fine the .sbf file.
> 
> thanks!


Barrbarr,

_WARNING WARNING WARNING_

Please heed these words, or you will have a bookend not a phone. Go to the droidx forum below this, and read as much as you can about sbf files and procedures, rooting and clockwork recovery, then come back and we'll help you out.


----------



## asotrox

So... where's the source? Including myself, I'm sure there are other developers willing to commit code. After all, it's based on open source software.


----------



## Imacellist

Anyone that needs help can feel free to pm me. I have done a lot of stuff to my phone and know what to do and what not to do.


----------



## Sandman007

Same here. I SBF about 2-3 times a Month and load Roms/scripts, etc. all the time. So if anybody needs help feel free to PM me anytime.


----------



## firstEncounter

Everyone asking for source, it's not that I don't have source that I'm not releasing, it's that this ROM isn't source-based. Right now I'm pretty much taking Defy builds (who have fixed things like hw acceleration . but Bluetooth, radio, wifi and such have been my fixes) and modifying them. Getting source out there would require mirroring all the changes the Defy builds have made into a shadow repo and then adding my own changes. That's extremely time consuming and more than I can do at the moment.

So for now, the only source is the zip file you download. And that's all I have, too.


----------



## coltzfan

Wow. Bootloader unlocked. Can't wait. Lol.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAce07

coltzfan said:


> Wow. Bootloader unlocked. Can't wait. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Wait. Wut?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## error311

bobcaruso said:


> Sniff Sniff,
> I smell a new build in the wind


You smelled this yesterday too lol You sure your not smelling something else ?


----------



## amasse

Someone asked. Battery life 3G only decently heavy use (imo)

12 hours and at 50%, lots of marble blast, about an 1.5 hours of web surfing, facebook, and twitter and 45+ min phone calls and about 50 texts.

I don't see too much of a difference with a live wallpaper either. It only went down 10% from 10 pm to 10 am yesterday. I did wipe data and cache and dalvik before installing...

Automatic brightness btw


----------



## firstEncounter

SilentAce07 said:


> Wait. Wut?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


He really should've quoted my post... it was complete sarcasm.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11854-romcm9-encounterics-x-beta-2-with-working-radio-401/page__view__findpost__p__316017


----------



## Fox_Dye

Wait what's sarcasm?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAce07

firstEncounter said:


> He really should've quoted my post... it was complete sarcasm.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__316017


Haha. my heart skipped a beat or two.

By the way encounter, I've been using beta 2 since it came out and I'm loving it. Really great work.


----------



## Sandman007

amasse said:


> Someone asked. Battery life 3G only decently heavy use (imo)
> 
> 12 hours and at 50%, lots of marble blast, about an 1.5 hours of web surfing, facebook, and twitter and 45+ min phone calls and about 50 texts.
> 
> I don't see too much of a difference with a live wallpaper either. It only went down 10% from 10 pm to 10 am yesterday. I did wipe data and cache and dalvik before installing...
> 
> Automatic brightness btw


It was me who asked. I appreciate the info. Before installing I SBFed and then wiped data/cache before installing. then after i booted I used an app to wipe battery stats. I don't know why i'm having bad batery life. Usually I do pretty good. I realize that this is a Beta build so i guess i'll see wat happens


----------



## bitemeoftn

The ROM may just be settling. I know I have some not so great battery life for a few days on new ROM's sometimes until it settles in then it gets better.


----------



## mrboop

idk if anyone will tell me if they do but has anyone who has donated received build 3 yet?


----------



## SYL

mrboop said:


> idk if anyone will tell me if they do but has anyone who has donated received build 3 yet?


From what I understand, someone who donates did just that, they DONATED, meaning you gave money for a cause for nothing in return. People shouldn't donate devs just because they want special treatment and a "status" above everyone else. Donate to help devs give a better product to the community.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

firstEncounter stated that donators will recieve builds a little sooner than the general public. although i dont know when he will be starting this.


----------



## mrboop

fakiesk8r333 said:


> firstEncounter stated that donators will recieve builds a little sooner than the general public. although i dont know when he will be starting this.


That's what I thought I plan on donating but not sure when I'll be able to.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jun991013

fakiesk8r333 said:


> firstEncounter stated that donators will recieve builds a little sooner than the general public. although i dont know when he will be starting this.


 yep i was about to say that but fakie beat me ;D


----------



## bigdog357

@ First Encounter,i sent you a pm with the .596 files and how you can use them to unlock the bootloader on the droid X,and since you dont do anything for us,i think its about time you take a look at the pm and get to work and give us an update,lmao.some people just amaze me.but i no just about everybody on here thinks what youve done so far is badaxx,and as far as an update,we get it when the dev is ready to release it,i am just greatful that the X still has a badaxx dev like First Encounter who is doing all this great work for Free,i gave to the cause but thats cause he gave us ICS.


----------



## SYL

ah ok, I wasn't aware that he said donators would receive builds earlier. Didn't mean to be harsh, but it just ticks me off when people want something extra because they donated. If the dev said so, then sure, whatever. I'm good with that


----------



## firstEncounter

fakiesk8r333 said:


> firstEncounter stated that donators will recieve builds a little sooner than the general public. although i dont know when he will be starting this.


And this is not to get people to donate, simply a little thank you to those who support me AND a way to see if there's any giant bugs I missed before I release it to the masses. Like I said, it'll only be a few hours beforehand.

But to answer your question: no, no one has gotten any form of build 3 yet.


----------



## KevTN

bigdog357 said:


> @ First Encounter,i sent you a pm with the .596 files and how you can use them to unlock the bootloader on the droid X,and since you dont do anything for us,i think its about time you take a look at the pm and get to work and give us an update,lmao.some people just amaze me.but i no just about everybody on here thinks what youve done so far is badaxx,and as far as an update,we get it when the dev is ready to release it,i am just greatful that the X still has a badaxx dev like First Encounter who is doing all this great work for Free,i gave to the cause but thats cause he gave us ICS.


I want you to know I am putting you on notice that I just about blew a mouth full of diet coke through my nose while reading this...LOL


----------



## bigdog357

@ KevTN,thats some funy shxx right there,im glad u didt though.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

slightly off-topic: my reply button is not working

jun: you should have posted any way so i could get my first ninja lol


----------



## bobcaruso

error311 said:


> You smelled this yesterday too lol You sure your not smelling something else ?


Gettin stronger


----------



## fakiesk8r333

anyone know where the mouse speed control thingy is? i know i saw it some where but know i cant find it

EDIT: I found it as soon as i posted this, its under language and input


----------



## bobcaruso

fakiesk8r333 said:


> anyone know where the mouse speed control thingy is? i know i saw it some where but know i cant find it
> 
> EDIT: I found it as soon as i posted this, its under language and input


?????????????????? Mouse ????????????????????????????


----------



## jun991013

Gosh. I wish i was smart as firstencounter. I swear than i coild help him.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

bobcaruso said:


> ?????????????????? Mouse ????????????????????????????


I use my in laws magic mouse when no one is on the iMac. I canned the setting up when i was messing around the other day lol. I just wish i could get the keyboard working to
Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> Everyone asking for source, it's not that I don't have source that I'm not releasing, it's that this ROM isn't source-based. Right now I'm pretty much taking Defy builds (who have fixed things like hw acceleration . but Bluetooth, radio, wifi and such have been my fixes) and modifying them. Getting source out there would require mirroring all the changes the Defy builds have made into a shadow repo and then adding my own changes. That's extremely time consuming and more than I can do at the moment.
> 
> So for now, the only source is the zip file you download. And that's all I have, too.


What's CM9 First?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

New MOD up, adds search button, dual menu buttons that always work, visible or not.









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12573-mods-ics-button-barlauncher-mod-for-encounterics-beta2/


----------



## mondos

So how is build 3 coming along?


----------



## cougar214

You know, I was just thinking to myself. And bye the way, Nice sense of humor firstEncounter. But thinking about big red and their locked bootloaders I have come to believe big red must pay their employees very very very well. Now the reason I think this is becuase look at the movie industry. Them there crackheads working in them there studios are sneeking screeners out and uploading them to the general public all the time. Probably for various reasons that I can really care less about.

Now an average everyday person like myself and many of you here would think "why hasn't someone over there at big red gone behind the companies back, stole them there bootloader keys, and gave them away like candycanes on Christmas"? Everyone does it. Boss made you mad? burn his car, take his daughters viginity, kill his dog, oh and while i'm at it let me give away all his trade secrets. But no, Not a GD one of them there pencil penises have done this to big red yet.

They must have some really tight security. I wonder if the women have to work topless?


----------



## bobAbooey

One guys dad works there and was going to ask him to get them.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MadCutter

Love It!


----------



## masterchung7

Battery on this rom is impressive considering that this is a beta release. I adjusted by vsels in quickclock to 14 min @300 mhz and 49 @1ghz. I got some 35+ hours with 22 mins of Galaxy on Fire 2 and 1 hour of web browsing. Even though I calibrated the battery, it went on some 4 hours @ 5% before power off. The CPU governor was interactive. I also did some small build.props and library edits if that affects battery much.


----------



## MonsterAndroid

I agree on this totally my galaxy nexus doesn't even come close to the battery life on this last time I checked I was 25 hours. Whatever you did to make that life so long is amazing. This is 1 of the most impressive roms I have ever seen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MonsterAndroid

Hey Madclutter I was curious on how you got the soft keys to work on the droid x. I would appreciate it because I was tryn to decompile and recompile the system ppk to be able to give those to work except for the launcher kept erroring out on me. I would surely appreciate it if you could let me know. I have read through a lot of the forum but maybe I missed it. Thank you very much

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333

MonsterAndroid said:


> Hey Madclutter I was curious on how you got the soft keys to work on the droid x. I would appreciate it because I was tryn to decompile and recompile the system ppk to be able to give those to work except for the launcher kept erroring out on me. I would surely appreciate it if you could let me know. I have read through a lot of the forum but maybe I missed it. Thank you very much
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Check in the dev section. Dr carpenter has a few mods posted that you just flash. And they are the bees knees!!! Lol

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Dr. Carpenter said:


> New MOD up, adds search button, dual menu buttons that always work, visible or not.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12573-mods-ics-button-barlauncher-mod-for-encounterics-beta2/


Here is a link

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Fox_Dye

The mod is here http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/12573-[MODS]-ICS-Button-Bar/Launcher-Mod-for-EncounterICS-Beta2

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox_Dye

Lol looks like you beat me to it

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Fox_Dye said:


> Lol looks like you beat me to it
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes my first ninja!! Lol

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Sandman007

bobAbooey said:


> One guys dad works there and was going to ask him to get them.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I alrdy told u he's not going too. I alrdy tried torture okay. Not gonna happen









Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Sandman007

Has anybody tried the ICS dialer + Contact zip? I flashed it and it got rid of my contact book
Also does anyone have dialer in there app drawer?

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Claw

Been using this rom for the past two days now. Really nice, kudos to Encounter. Ive searched this topic but couldnt find an answer...is there a workaround to get flash working on websites? I have flash 11.1 installed but i just get a black or grey box after loading it. Ive tried both the stock browser and Dolphin but neither work. Any help? I thought 11.1 gave support for 4.0 devices...thanks in advance.


----------



## coltzfan

Claw said:


> Been using this rom for the past two days now. Really nice, kudos to Encounter. Ive searched this topic but couldnt find an answer...is there a workaround to get flash working on websites? I have flash 11.1 installed but i just get a black or grey box after loading it. Ive tried both the stock browser and Dolphin but neither work. Any help? I thought 11.1 gave support for 4.0 devices...thanks in advance.


Flash is on the list of todos. Maybe in the next upcoming builds that will be addressed.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Claw

Great thanks


----------



## Sandman007

Dsp manager works for me but I can't keep the app open. It force closes but I can till its working

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## gi812

Hate to be a pest, but i saw some instructions in this forum the other day for how to use/setup this rom with boot manager. i was hoping someone could repaste this for me. im at work and we only have IE as a browser and i cant seem to find the search button. I'm currently on MIUI 1.12.9.

appreciate any help guys. thanks.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

gi812 said:


> Hate to be a pest, but i saw some instructions in this forum the other day for how to use/setup this rom with boot manager. i was hoping someone could repaste this for me. im at work and we only have IE as a browser and i cant seem to find the search button. I'm currently on MIUI 1.12.9.
> 
> appreciate any help guys. thanks.


If I understood correctly you just set everything up on you old rom then flash ics. Then you launch boot manager but don't setup your phone rom. Don't quote me though.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## mapatton82

gi812 said:


> Hate to be a pest, but i saw some instructions in this forum the other day for how to use/setup this rom with boot manager. i was hoping someone could repaste this for me. im at work and we only have IE as a browser and i cant seem to find the search button. I'm currently on MIUI 1.12.9.
> 
> appreciate any help guys. thanks.


If you already have Boot Manager already setup not much will change other than flashing EncounterICS as your phone ROM. If you do not have Boot Manager installed and setup I would recommend setting it up while still on MIUI 1.12.9 including setting up the phone ROM inside of Boot Manager (just to avoid and possible issues).

Then flash EncounterICS (per the OP instructions) and you should be set all good. Do not setup the phone ROM in Boot Manager once you have EncounterICS installed, it will not work.

You should be able to switch freely between ROMs. On a side note, if you have a issue with Boot Manager no loading on a SD ROM (I had this happen), in order to switch to another ROM just reboot the phone. It should boot into CWM, flash the update.zip file for the ROM you want to go to in the Boot Manager folder and then reboot and you should be good.

Edit: Or what Fakiesk8r333 said!! Ninj'd


----------



## Sandman007

Guys plz help me fix dsp manager. I'm sick of this app. It never works

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Magnus

Has anyone experienced an issue where in a phone call - you come accross more quit than normal? Since I've been on this ROM i've had people complain the can't hear me very well on phone calls.


----------



## coltzfan

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Guys plz help me fix dsp manager. I'm sick of this app. It never works
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


I don't think I have ever had dsp manager to work correctly on any roms. I gave up on it. Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PARick

I am sure it is here somewhere, but...I can't get Swiftkey to work. Any ideas?


----------



## BrutalSauce

gi812 said:


> Hate to be a pest, but i saw some instructions in this forum the other day for how to use/setup this rom with boot manager. i was hoping someone could repaste this for me. im at work and we only have IE as a browser and i cant seem to find the search button. I'm currently on MIUI 1.12.9.
> 
> appreciate any help guys. thanks.


Read the first post. The results have been varrying so if you dont have access to a machine where you can sbf. Do not try it.


----------



## Sandman007

PARick said:


> I am sure it is here somewhere, but...I can't get Swiftkey to work. Any ideas?


I don't think its just swift key. Some people say tgey can't get any keyboard but stock to work

Edit: I use stock but I did get smart keyboard and one other keyboard to work. Oh and my keyboard still lagging like hell

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I don't think its just swift key. Some people say tgey can't get any keyboard but stock to work
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


Umm that's odd, I havent had any issues

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Sandman007

OK I went on the cyanogenmod forums ans I think Dsp Manager isn't made to work on 4.0.x the API Of the apk needs updating so that it works properly with 4.0.x. if it works for you consider yourself lucky

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## shftn2gear97

For some reason I can't seem to be able to pull an IP address from any wireless network I try to connect. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## SilverTalon

shftn2gear97 said:


> For some reason I can't seem to be able to pull an IP address from any wireless network I try to connect. Anyone else seen this?


Enable airplane mode, reboot, disable airplane mood (possibly reboot again)


----------



## shftn2gear97

SilverTalon said:


> Enable airplane mode, reboot, disable airplane mood (possibly reboot again)


Right on! Did the trick. Thanks.


----------



## Sandman007

SilverTalon said:


> Enable airplane mode, reboot, disable airplane mood (possibly reboot again)


Ninja'd

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## byproxy

been running for a couple days now. really like this rom. great work.

one question... i didn't read through the entire thread before installing so did my standard practice, which is to only install one .zip at a time - rebooting in between. i've gotten stuck in bootloop before when not doing this.

well obviously that's not the procedure for this rom, and one needs to load gapps right after the rom. so, this means my calendar isn't working.

the question is, can i just reload the rom and gapps over everything i have installed right now to fix the problem, or do i need to clear data and such and start from scratch?


----------



## Sandman007

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Has anybody tried the ICS dialer + Contact zip? I flashed it and it got rid of my contact book
> Also does anyone have dialer in there app drawer?
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


Help

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Sandman007

byproxy said:


> been running for a couple days now. really like this rom. great work.
> 
> one question... i didn't read through the entire thread before installing so did my standard practice, which is to only install one .zip at a time - rebooting in between. i've gotten stuck in bootloop before when not doing this.
> 
> well obviously that's not the procedure for this rom, and one needs to load gapps right after the rom. so, this means my calendar isn't working.
> 
> the question is, can i just reload the rom and gapps over everything i have installed right now to fix the problem, or do i need to clear data and such and start from scratch?


1. Reboot into Cwr
2. Wipe system
3. Wipe cache
4. Install Rom then Gapps
5. Reboot.
6. Uncheck calendar sync. Then recheck. May need reboot

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## jaydubbs

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Help
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


Not sure about the phone/contact zip that you're talking about but I flashed the T9/Launcher zip and everything's fine. I have People and Phone in my drawer.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## byproxy

crap... hate having to set everything up again. LOL. oh well!!!

thx for info


----------



## Barrbarr

Imacellist said:


> You dont sbf a zip. You extract it onto your computer, and do the sbf from there.
> 
> Posted this earlier, here it is again
> 
> Things you will need on your phone: d2 bootstrap, this rom, gapps for ics, link on first page of this topic.
> Things on your computer: sbf file for ginerbread
> How to sbf using linux (easiest method): http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1020203
> 
> How to get onto this rom from cm7:
> Step 1: backup anything you need
> Step 2: sbf to motorola stock ginerbread
> Step 3: use motorola universal root to root the phone http://www.psouza4.com/Bionic/
> Step 4: get droid2 bootstrapper (may have to buy it off market)
> Step 5: click bootstrap recovery>reboot recovery
> Step 6: Wipe data, factory reset
> Step 7: Flash this rom
> Step 8: Flash gapps (before rebooting)


Thank you so much for your reply. SBFing (which i have done before by the way) is too much of a commitment this time around.

I tried installing it following the video instructions but every time i try to install the zip file it says "signature verification failed".
Anyone know why might that be and if there is a way to fix it or am I stuck with SBFing?

thanks


----------



## dsr13

byproxy said:


> crap... hate having to set everything up again. LOL. oh well!!! thx for info


you might anyway if it doesn't work, but read DH's post again: Wipe *SYSTEM, & CACHE* (I'd throw in dalvik for good measure).

He did *NOT* say wipe data! Technically, you're formatting, not wiping system, but I digress...


----------



## Sandman007

byproxy said:


> crap... hate having to set everything up again. LOL. oh well!!!
> 
> thx for info


You don't need to. I didn't say wipe data

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## byproxy

thanks deadly... misread.

ya dsr, i'm actually pretty anally unnecessary about installing roms... my process:

wipe dalvic x3
wipe cache x3
wipe data x3

probably a waste of time... but it's what i've been doing for a while now and i generally don't have any issues.


----------



## Sandman007

dsr13 said:


> you might anyway if it doesn't work, but read DH's post again: Wipe *SYSTEM, & CACHE* (I'd throw in dalvik for good measure).
> 
> He did *NOT* say wipe data! Technically, you're formatting, not wiping system, but I digress...


 just fyi dalvik is is in cache. I know I know do it twice for good measure lol

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## dsr13

Barrbarr said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. SBFing (which i have done before by the way) is too much of a commitment this time around. I tried installing it following the video instructions but every time i try to install the zip file it says "signature verification failed". Anyone know why might that be and if there is a way to fix it or am I stuck with SBFing? thanks


You might have a bad download...can you boot back up or restore a nandroid? If so, try redowloading and don't forget to check the md5. Also, SBF isn't that bad ...soup to nuts it's about a 30 min. process to get everything back and you're going to have to setup everything from scratch anyway with a new ROM. .


----------



## Sandman007

Barrbarr said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. SBFing (which i have done before by the way) is too much of a commitment this time around.
> 
> I tried installing it following the video instructions but every time i try to install the zip file it says "signature verification failed".
> Anyone know why might that be and if there is a way to fix it or am I stuck with SBFing?
> 
> thanks


In cwr there's an option to check signiture verication. Make sure that's unchecked

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Barrbarr

dsr13 said:


> You might have a bad download...can you boot back up or restore a nandroid? If so, try redowloading and don't forget to check the md5. Also, SBF isn't that bad ...soup to nuts it's about a 30 min. process to get everything back and you're going to have to setup everything from scratch anyway with a new ROM. .


I am sorry but How do I check the md5? forgive me, I dont know where to find that option.


----------



## Barrbarr

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> In cwr there's an option to check signiture verication. Make sure that's unchecked
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


I am sorry but where do I find the cwr?


----------



## Barrbarr

I am thinking it has to do with the permissions on the rom file? when i look at them it says owner cant read, write or execute the file.


----------



## Sandman007

Barrbarr said:


> I am sorry but where do I find the cwr?


Cwr stands for Clockwork Recovery. And know you shouldnt change the permissions of the Rom zip
U
Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Sandman007

Barrbarr said:


> I am sorry but How do I check the md5? forgive me, I dont know where to find that option.


There are apps in the market that will check Md5 for u.

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## byproxy

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> 1. Reboot into Cwr
> 2. Wipe system
> 3. Wipe cache
> 4. Install Rom then Gapps
> 5. Reboot.
> 6. Uncheck calendar sync. Then recheck. May need reboot
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


no dice. still doesn't work. no biggie. i'll just wait till b3 then to a clean install of everything again.


----------



## bobAbooey

If you aren't comfortable sbf'ing, I wouldn't flash this.

It takes maybe 10min to complete an sbf. No commitment needed, just plug in and run it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

For those that can't use DSP there an option under settings>Sound to use the fx equalizer instead. You can access it thru the music app

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Sandman007

bobAbooey said:


> If you aren't comfortable sbf'ing, I wouldn't flash this.
> 
> It takes maybe 10min to complete an sbf. No commitment needed, just plug in and run it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


agreed

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## collierclark

Anyone else getting this after ending a call








Have to do a reboot to fix. Know any workarounds faster than a reboot?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zsld0423

collierclark said:


> Anyone else getting this after ending a call
> View attachment 13062
> 
> 
> Have to do a reboot to fix. Know any workarounds faster than a reboot?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I usually just spam the home button till it takes me back to home screen


----------



## collierclark

zsld0423 said:


> I usually just spam the home button till it takes me back to home screen


I can get back to home screen but my phone and contacts stop working and force me to have to do a reboot.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

collierclark said:


> I can get back to home screen but my phone and contacts stop working and force me to have to do a reboot.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I get that sometimes. Haven't found a fix, hopefully build 3 will fix it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fmspat

Pretty bad tushy ROM guy. It's definitely worth the little bugs. Rebooting to get wifi definitely works. I only have issues with Google Music and overclocking Apps. Any work arounds or hacks for those?


----------



## Sandman007

@Clark Run a fix permissions in rom manager, the reboot. R u using and overclock app with profiles? Try changing the in call speed. I've gotten that a few times change my in call profile and it fixed the issue

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Sandman007

fmspat said:


> Pretty bad tushy ROM guy. It's definitely worth the little bugs. Rebooting to get wifi definitely works. I only have issues with Google Music and overclocking Apps. Any work arounds or hacks for those?


there was a fix for Google music but I don't remember what it was. Something to do with turning off syncing..... as for overclocking use quickclock or setcpu. If u want to use android over clock do the follwing

1. Download milestone overclock. Activate the module then check set at boot.

2. Then install android over clock. Don't open it.

3. Reboot into DXC BOOT MENU and choose load module.

4. Reboot and go to milestone overclock and make sure module is loaded then try android overclock

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## BrutalSauce

firstEncounter did you find a fix for gtalk. Anyway we can get that now instead of waiting for beta 3. I would love you long time


----------



## KevTN

ok...ran into a snag. I went to flash the gnex button for kicks and giggles but when I got into recovery and went to flash from SD card it went to a top hat and froze there. I can back out and it appears everything else works, but I can't install from SD card. Any suggestions...Thanks


----------



## Sandman007

KevTN said:


> ok...ran into a snag. I went to flash the gnex button for kicks and giggles but when I got into recovery and went to flash from SD card it went to a top hat and froze there. I can back out and it appears everything else works, but I can't install from SD card. Any suggestions...Thanks


Reflash recovery using rom manager. Or reboot into recovery using Dx Recovery
Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## samuel27

hey guys would you let people know that this rom does not work on droid x2 there are rumors out there it does with a little tweaking but i have tried and it doesnt just them hold tight its coming soon


----------



## Sandman007

Btw I don't want people to think I have no life. I've been in tufted car since 5 am. Travelling from Atlanta Ga to Washington D.C. so I'm bored out of my mind lol
Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## BrutalSauce

samuel27 said:


> hey guys would you let people know that this rom does not work on droid x2 there are rumors out there it does with a little tweaking but i have tried and it doesnt just them hold tight its coming soon


STOP POSTING ABOUT THE DROID X2 IN HERE. THIS IS THE DROID X FORUM, GO TO YOUR OWN FORUM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandman007

BrutalSauce said:


> STOP POSTING ABOUT THE DROID X2 IN HERE. THIS IS THE DROID X FORUM, GO TO YOUR OWN FORUM!!!!!!!!!!


Ohhhhh SNAP!!

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## wicozani

Making my first post here to say how much I'm loving this ROM! I loaded it 3 days ago, but had to sbf back to.602 and reflash because I was stuck in a boot loop that did a factory reset on every reboot. However, finally got that straightened out and have been getting everything setup.








A few observations: 1) I can't seem to change ringtone and notification sounds. I see and can test a ton of such sounds, but selecting them doesn't seem to change anything; 2) TiBu is working fine for me, though 'App+Data' is often problematic, and some apps simply freeze and cannot be restored. I assume that these are incompatible with 4.0; 4) I have Swype installed (DB Swypes keyboard) and working well, though it doesn't do so well in landscape mode; 5) the terminal script on Pg.1 works great to allow USB access to our SD card; and 6) as you can see, the soft button mod worked flawlessly; I flashed the dual button mod immediately after the base app flash while still in CWR.

Many thanks to all involved, not least of all firstEncounter and Dr. Carpenter. What a refreshing development for our wonderful Droid X's!!

Jeff

Sent from my EncounterICSified DroidX via Tapatalk


----------



## SilverTalon

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Btw I don't want people to think I have no life. I've been in tufted car since 5 am. Travelling from Atlanta Ga to Washington D.C. so I'm bored out of my mind lol
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


Can you explain the verb tufted? Are you Little Miss Muffett?


----------



## Sandman007

SilverTalon said:


> Can you explain the verb tufted? Are you Little Miss Muffett?


why young man I Am!! Nah seriously just a typo

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## fmspat

Thanks for the response. The fix permissions/reboot didn't work. Google music loads up, it's just when you actually play a track that it immediately FC. Also, the DX/D2overclocker doesn't even read the current mhz before attempting to start overclocking, and creating new presets still yields the message "failed:Error running exec(). Command: [/system/bin/cat, /proc/kallsyms].....


----------



## Sandman007

fmspat said:


> Thanks for the response. The fix permissions/reboot didn't work. Google music loads up, it's just when you actually play a track that it immediately FC. Also, the DX/D2overclocker doesn't even read the current mhz before attempting to start overclocking, and creating new presets still yields the message "failed:Error running exec(). Command: [/system/bin/cat, /proc/kallsyms].....


Dx/D2 overclock I don't think works on gb let alone 4.0. Upgrade to Andriod Overclock.
Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## mapatton82

Anyone know a way to change the wallpaper without using the Gallery (which FC's) and I don't want to use a Live Wallpaper or one of the stock wallpapers?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

mapatton82 said:


> Anyone know a way to change the wallpaper without using the Gallery (which FC's) and I don't want to use a Live Wallpaper or one of the stock wallpapers?


Download a different gallery from the market, I prefer Quickpic.


----------



## lancasterv3

mapatton82 said:


> Anyone know a way to change the wallpaper without using the Gallery (which FC's) and I don't want to use a Live Wallpaper or one of the stock wallpapers?


if you disable Google picture sink the gallery wont force close.


----------



## fmspat

Android Overclock is going good, thanks. Still trying to uninstall/reinstall Google Music. Turned off sync, fixed permissions and rebooted again.


----------



## mapatton82

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Download a different gallery from the market, I prefer Quickpic.


Ok now I feel like an idiot for not thinking of that!! Thanks!!


----------



## Dshoe

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Dx/D2 overclock I don't think works on gb let alone 4.0. Upgrade to Andriod Overclock.
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


I think if you run milestone overclock then exactly/d2 overclock will work. that app definitely worked on GB, its my favorite OC app.


----------



## coltzfan

+1 to quickpic. Works great. Man I go to lunch with my wife and I am 6 pages behind. Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Imacellist

byproxy said:


> been running for a couple days now. really like this rom. great work.
> 
> one question... i didn't read through the entire thread before installing so did my standard practice, which is to only install one .zip at a time - rebooting in between. i've gotten stuck in bootloop before when not doing this.
> 
> well obviously that's not the procedure for this rom, and one needs to load gapps right after the rom. so, this means my calendar isn't working.
> 
> the question is, can i just reload the rom and gapps over everything i have installed right now to fix the problem, or do i need to clear data and such and start from scratch?


To be safe, I would wipe data. Seeing as these must be flashed together, reflashing the same file, but not wiping may not actually solve what you need. Better to just wipe data, and set up your settings again.


----------



## Imacellist

Barrbarr said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. SBFing (which i have done before by the way) is too much of a commitment this time around.
> 
> I tried installing it following the video instructions but every time i try to install the zip file it says "signature verification failed".
> Anyone know why might that be and if there is a way to fix it or am I stuck with SBFing?
> 
> thanks


If you are not on the ginerbread kernel, in other words on official motorola ginerbread, or if you were experimenting with cm with the gingerbread kernel, then you MUST sbf. It is not an option to not do this. It is the only way to get from cm7 to this rom.


----------



## Sandman007

It is recommended that you sbf however you can get away with just wiping system+ data. At least in my case. However its not recommended and you shouldn't report new bugs unless you followed ths install instructions to the letter in the OP.

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Imacellist

samuel27 said:


> hey guys would you let people know that this rom does not work on droid x2 there are rumors out there it does with a little tweaking but i have tried and it doesnt just them hold tight its coming soon


Well if they don't have the common sense to know that the DX and the DX2 are not the same phone, then they should not be flashing custom roms on their phones. Newsflash, its not like installing windows vista drivers on windows 7. These phones have different hardware, and different drivers. It may be that some changes could be made,but that would involve a developer taking time to do so. Not like changing permissions or something silly like that.


----------



## Imacellist

wicozani said:


> Making my first post here to say how much I'm loving this ROM! I loaded it 3 days ago, but had to sbf back to.602 and reflash because I was stuck in a boot loop that did a factory reset on every reboot. However, finally got that straightened out and have been getting everything setup.
> View attachment 13066
> 
> 
> A few observations: 1) I can't seem to change ringtone and notification sounds. I see and can test a ton of such sounds, but selecting them doesn't seem to change anything; 2) TiBu is working fine for me, though 'App+Data' is often problematic, and some apps simply freeze and cannot be restored. I assume that these are incompatible with 4.0; 4) I have Swype installed (DB Swypes keyboard) and working well, though it doesn't do so well in landscape mode; 5) the terminal script on Pg.1 works great to allow USB access to our SD card; and 6) as you can see, the soft button mod worked flawlessly; I flashed the dual button mod immediately after the base app flash while still in CWR.
> 
> Many thanks to all involved, not least of all firstEncounter and Dr. Carpenter. What a refreshing development for our wonderful Droid X's!!
> 
> Jeff
> 
> Sent from my EncounterICSified DroidX via Tapatalk


You should not have problems with the ringtones. I have no suggestions, besides reflashing (which is a pain), just wanted to let you know that this is not a common bug.


----------



## Imacellist

fmspat said:


> Thanks for the response. The fix permissions/reboot didn't work. Google music loads up, it's just when you actually play a track that it immediately FC. Also, the DX/D2overclocker doesn't even read the current mhz before attempting to start overclocking, and creating new presets still yields the message "failed:Error running exec(). Command: [/system/bin/cat, /proc/kallsyms].....


Google music should be working fine. It may be an issue with the overclocker you are using. You can always try to wipe the app data for google music, and reinstall if that doesnt work. Or just don't overclock until this becomes a stable rom


----------



## mapatton82

wicozani said:


> Making my first post here to say how much I'm loving this ROM! I loaded it 3 days ago, but had to sbf back to.602 and reflash because I was stuck in a boot loop that did a factory reset on every reboot. However, finally got that straightened out and have been getting everything setup.
> View attachment 13066
> 
> 
> A few observations: 1) I can't seem to change ringtone and notification sounds. I see and can test a ton of such sounds, but selecting them doesn't seem to change anything; 2) TiBu is working fine for me, though 'App+Data' is often problematic, and some apps simply freeze and cannot be restored. I assume that these are incompatible with 4.0; 4) I have Swype installed (DB Swypes keyboard) and working well, though it doesn't do so well in landscape mode; 5) the terminal script on Pg.1 works great to allow USB access to our SD card; and 6) as you can see, the soft button mod worked flawlessly; I flashed the dual button mod immediately after the base app flash while still in CWR.
> 
> Many thanks to all involved, not least of all firstEncounter and Dr. Carpenter. What a refreshing development for our wonderful Droid X's!!
> 
> Jeff
> 
> Sent from my EncounterICSified DroidX via Tapatalk


For the ringtones, change them in settings it will look like they did not stick but they did you just need to reboot first then they should show up with the new ringtones.


----------



## Sandman007

mapatton82 said:


> For the ringtones, change them in settings it will look like they did not stick but they did you just need to reboot first then they should show up with the new ringtones.


beat me to it lol

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Sandman007

I found a new bug. When Listening to music the lock screen wallpaper disappears.

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## wicozani

mapatton82 said:


> For the ringtones, change them in settings it will look like they did not stick but they did you just need to reboot first then they should show up with the new ringtones.


You were absolutely right! Thanks.


----------



## 11knives

How can I make a nandroid backup of this rom once I have everything setup the way I want it? I understand you access recovery by waiting for the blue led at boot and pressing the down volume key, but I don't see an option there to backup like when I use stock recovery or cwm recovery with other roms.

Being I can't use boot manager, I figured it would be sorta convenient if I could just access recovery and boot my different nandroid rom backups to toggle between roms until camera and other issues are resolved on ICS and I can make this my daily driver.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Imacellist

11knives said:


> How can I make a nandroid backup of this rom once I have everything setup the way I want it? I understand you access recovery by waiting for the blue led at boot and pressing the down volume key, but I don't see an option there to backup like when I use stock recovery or cwm recovery with other roms.
> 
> Being I can't use boot manager, I figured it would be sorta convenient if I could just access recovery and boot my different nandroid rom backups to toggle between roms until camera and other issues are resolved on ICS and I can make this my daily driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


Once you see the blue light, volume down, then go to recovery, latest recovery> and now you are in cwr


----------



## mapatton82

wicozani said:


> You were absolutely right! Thanks.


If anything looks like it is not working or a setting is not sticking, I think a reboot is the fix for know until the ROM can update settings on the fly!


----------



## Sandman007

11knives said:


> How can I make a nandroid backup of this rom once I have everything setup the way I want it? I understand you access recovery by waiting for the blue led at boot and pressing the down volume key, but I don't see an option there to backup like when I use stock recovery or cwm recovery with other roms.
> 
> Being I can't use boot manager, I figured it would be sorta convenient if I could just access recovery and boot my different nandroid rom backups to toggle between roms until camera and other issues are resolved on ICS and I can make this my daily driver.uj
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


Once your in DXCs boot menu you shold c an option that says recoveries (I think) 3rd option. From there choose latest recovery

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## 11knives

Imacellist said:


> Once you see the blue light, volume down, then go to recovery, latest recovery> and now you are in cwr


Thanks... making backup now! I will be able to restore ICS from miui or liberty when I access cwm, right?


----------



## mapatton82

11knives said:


> How can I make a nandroid backup of this rom once I have everything setup the way I want it? I understand you access recovery by waiting for the blue led at boot and pressing the down volume key, but I don't see an option there to backup like when I use stock recovery or cwm recovery with other roms.
> 
> Being I can't use boot manager, I figured it would be sorta convenient if I could just access recovery and boot my different nandroid rom backups to toggle between roms until camera and other issues are resolved on ICS and I can make this my daily driver.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


You can use Boot Manager with is ROM as long as it is the phone ROM, it will not work as a slot ROM. It has worked for me so far.


----------



## Sandman007

11knives said:


> Thanks... making backup now! I will be able to restore ICS from miui or liberty when I access cwm, right?


yep just wipe system/data b4 the restore

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## 11knives

mapatton82 said:


> You can use Boot Manager with is ROM as long as it is the phone ROM, it will not work as a slot ROM. It has worked for me so far.


I tried that. I had miui as phone rom and liberty as slot 1. I made slot 2 miui and I was going to make ICS my phone rom, but when I tried to make the phone rom back up in boot manager while running ICS it says I can't add as phone rom because it's not built on GB.


----------



## BrutalSauce

Blah 2 and half hours left of work them im FREEEEEE.


----------



## FilletMinion

Has anyone been able to get a mp3 to show up in their notification sounds menu in settings? I moved the file into media/notifications and into the sd/notifications and I can't see it. I have been able to get sounds into the ringtone menu but not the notification one. I must just be forgetting something so someone set me straight please!


----------



## mapatton82

11knives said:


> I tried that. I had miui as phone rom and liberty as slot 1. I made slot 2 miui and I was going to make ICS my phone rom, but when I tried to make the phone rom back up in boot manager while running ICS it says I can't add as phone rom because it's not built on GB.


Yeah you can't create the phone ROM update.zip while on this ROM, it need to be made prior to flashing EncounterICS. All that does is create a Update.zip that tells the boot sequence to look at the phone ROM instead of the SD ROMs, it's not ROM specific. You should be able to boot to other ROMs and back.


----------



## mapatton82

FilletMinion said:


> Has anyone been able to get a mp3 to show up in their notification sounds menu in settings? I moved the file into media/notifications and into the sd/notifications and I can't see it. I have been able to get sounds into the ringtone menu but not the notification one. I must just be forgetting something so someone set me straight please!


I have my ringtones in SDCard/media/audio/ then I have two folders notifications and ringtones. This worked for me.


----------



## FilletMinion

That's exactly where I put it and even after a reboot I cant choose my mp3 file in the sounds setting because it never shows up.


----------



## Imacellist

11knives said:


> Thanks... making backup now! I will be able to restore ICS from miui or liberty when I access cwm, right?


The restore is only gonna work if you are going from one rom with the same kernel to another. I don't know what kernel liberty and miui is on, but you should check, because I know cm7 is on the froyo kernel, so doing a restore from there would NOT work. Just making sure you know this


----------



## Imacellist

FilletMinion said:


> That's exactly where I put it and even after a reboot I cant choose my mp3 file in the sounds setting because it never shows up.


It wont be in sound settings, just open the stock music player, long press on the song, set as ringtone.


----------



## SilentAce07

Imacellist said:


> The restore is only gonna work if you are going from one rom with the same kernel to another. I don't know what kernel liberty and miui is on, but you should check, because I know cm7 is on the froyo kernel, so doing a restore from there would NOT work. Just making sure you know this


Most people using cm7 on this site use revnumbers cm on the gingerbread kernal. I'm an avid cm user and haven't been on froyo in months.

I was on revnumbers and flashed this and it worked just fine.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## FilletMinion

Imacellist said:


> It wont be in sound settings, just open the stock music player, long press on the song, set as ringtone.


I want to use it as a notification not a ringtone. Grrrr tried taking out the space in the name and the - but still no luck.


----------



## Imacellist

FilletMinion said:


> That's exactly where I put it and even after a reboot I cant choose my mp3 file in the sounds setting because it never shows up.


You can also install sdrescan and run this. Might make them appear


----------



## Imacellist

SilentAce07 said:


> Most people using cm7 on this site use revnumbers cm on the gingerbread kernal. I'm an avid cm user and haven't been on froyo in months.
> 
> I was on revnumbers and flashed this and it worked just fine.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I just like to cover my bases when helping people, it is important to know the differences, and a lot of people don't


----------



## FilletMinion

dual mount re-scans after pulling the cable but still no go I'm now trying to save it as a .ogg file. Maybe it is too big its like 85k and none of the other notifications are over 50k. I don't know I'm stumped.


----------



## Imacellist

FilletMinion said:


> dual mount re-scans after pulling the cable but still no go I'm now trying to save it as a .ogg file. Maybe it is too big its like 85k and none of the other notifications are over 50k. I don't know I'm stumped.


Try this instead...

Connect your phone to your computer and mount the storage card, or grab a file explorer from the Market like ASTRO or ES File Explorer.
Create a folder in the root directory of your SD card named "notifications"
Place songs or sound files in that folder


----------



## FilletMinion

Imacellist said:


> Try this instead...
> Connect your phone to your computer and mount the storage card, or grab a file explorer from the Market like ASTRO or ES File Explorer.
> Create a folder in the root directory of your SD card named "notifications"
> Place songs or sound files in that folder


I have it in sd/media/notifications and in sd/notifications.


----------



## Dshoe

Hey everyone, I successfully got this ROM to work as a slot ROM by making a nandroid backup and then restoring it to a new slot. it runs good but once I lock my screen all I get is a black screen (this has happened with EVERY ROM I've used on boot manager though) so that may not affect you.


----------



## rudyy

FilletMinion said:


> I want to use it as a notification not a ringtone. Grrrr tried taking out the space in the name and the - but still no luck.


try changing the file to ogg
edit: and reboot


----------



## Imacellist

FilletMinion said:


> I have it in sd/media/notifications and in sd/notifications.


Yes, instead make a new folder in the root of the sd card, from what I read it is supposed to work. I"ll try it myself right now

Just confirmed this works. After doing this, just use sdrescan, or reboot, it will be in the notification sounds with all the other ones

Edit to clarify:
Make a new folder in the root of the sdcard, so sdcard/"new folder"
Name that folder Notifications.
Place any files you want to use in that folder
**this works with ringtones too, just name the folder "Ringtones"
Now reboot, or use any app (like sdrescan) to rescan your sd card, and check the sound settings, they will now be listed in there.


----------



## Sandman007

Imacellist said:


> The restore is only gonna work if you are going from one rom with the same kernel to another. I don't know what kernel liberty and miui is on, but you should check, because I know cm7 is on the froyo kernel, so doing a restore from there would NOT work. Just making sure you know this


Liberty and miui r on .602

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## FilletMinion

Alright I've got to go to work but I will keep trying and get back to you. If I can't get it I may just wait for beta three and do a full wipe and see if that fixes it. Thanks for the help.

Also I keep getting this error message when booting
"Unfortunatly, the process android.process.media has stopped"
any ideas???


----------



## Imacellist

FilletMinion said:


> Alright I've got to go to work but I will keep trying and get back to you. If I can't get it I may just wait for beta three and do a full wipe and see if that fixes it. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Also I keep getting this error message when booting
> "Unfortunatly, the process android.process.media has stopped"
> any ideas???


Your welcome, like I said, it should work fine, since I just got it to work. In regards to the error, not sure, it may be in regards to your extra files in the android notification folder. The system may not like having those extra files. I would recommend deleting those files when you put them in the new folder. Let me know if this works.


----------



## PARick

*Ok, got Swftkey to work. Didn't realize all the tings you had to check in settings.







Now, when on my car's bluetooth, you can't hear anything through the car's speakers, but can faintly still hear through the phone. Less than a wisper. Has anyone else had bluetooth issues?*


----------



## Fox_Dye

So I'm giving Nova launcher a try and I got to say I like it more than Trebuchet I think it just looks better if you use the software buttons. What do you think top is Nova bottom is Trebuchet

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Imacellist

I am working on a guide for all you droid x users to know how to do everything with your phone. I am still filling it with information, but if you could please spread it around, and request other information, I would appreciate it. There will be a guide for going to this rom from any rom or stock OS.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12843-everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-droid-x/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## cougar214

jaydubbs said:


> Not sure about the phone/contact zip that you're talking about but I flashed the T9/Launcher zip and everything's fine. I have People and Phone in my drawer.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I flashed this as well an honestly I must be missing something. Nothing looks any different. Still looks like the ics dialer. I do also have phone and people in my drawer.


----------



## durham

Just want to start out by saying thanks for this great rom, a lot of hard work has gone into it!

One thing I can't find a fix for, and searching the topic hasn't netted results: I've noticed (on Verizon 3G) a huge slow down in data speed compared to where it was; constant timeouts and just all around sluggishness. It was fine on Apex ROM which I was using before, a Gingerbread Rom. Would appreciate any help!


----------



## SaurusX

cougar214 said:


> I flashed this as well an honestly I must be missing something. Nothing looks any different. Still looks like the ics dialer. I do also have phone and people in my drawer.


The only differenc you should see.is when dialing. You have to turn on T9 dialing and you should have smart dialing ability.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

cougar214 said:


> I flashed this as well an honestly I must be missing something. Nothing looks any different. Still looks like the ics dialer. I do also have phone and people in my drawer.


You have to enable it in the dialer settings. I didn't see it at first so you might have to reboot and reflash

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## deercreek

This is really slick. Are there any camera apps that work? So far the only big gotchas I've run into is the lack of camera and sluggish in call dialer.


----------



## Sandman007

deercreek said:


> This is really slick. Are there any camera apps that work? So far the only big gotchas I've run into is the lack of camera and sluggish in call dialer.


Before asking about bugs please use the search function. 
Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## error311

I actually liked ICS so much from using this ROM I just got an early upgrade for my Droid X by 5 months got the Galaxy Nexus lol Droid Xers stay safe and have an happy holidays!


----------



## deercreek

Oh man, the browser remembers where you left off after a reboot. This is awesome. It seems like the GPS gets a fix much faster as well.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

I it just me or is the minimum brightness level too high. I think that's part of the reason why I'm getting such terrible battery's life.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Fox_Dye

I don't know what I did but my gallery is syncing with my picasa without force closing. It wouldn't do it before but now its working

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SYL

Fox_Dye said:


> I don't know what I did but my gallery is syncing with my picasa without force closing. It wouldn't do it before but now its working
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I noticed that it seems to do that after a while. You just wait a bit, and gallery starts working! Patience is a virtue!


----------



## mrluton

Good News, for Cspire this rom will definitely work. Follow all the steps outlined for the installation of the rom. However, when asked to activate simply skip that step and allow the previous radio settings to take precedence. I'm re-installing all my apps and setting up my homescreen. This rom is smooth and fast. Hats off to the Devs.


----------



## Fox_Dye

Sweet then I bet it will work on cricket too. My brother in law wants this rom

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mrluton

Fox_Dye said:


> Sweet then I bet it will work on cricket too. My brother in law wants this rom
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Well tell him to make sure to do a backup of his current rom and go for it. I did notice that the first time I had to power down completely and restart...but from that point on its great.


----------



## malac0da

Am I the only one that has noticed no google maps? I checked on the market and there's street view but no maps...unless I missed it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## deercreek

I found Google Maps in the Market by searching for maps. It seems to be working just fine.


----------



## bigshotrob22

Fox_Dye said:


> Sweet then I bet it will work on cricket too. My brother in law wants this rom
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes it does.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bigshotrob22

Just wondering if theres any updates.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverTalon

bigshotrob22 said:


> Just wondering if theres any updates.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Rather than asking for another update on when its rev3 is coming out (which I would answer "When it does")

I was wondering if we could know whats in stock for the rev3?

Even with bugs, this is still better than the other roms out there.


----------



## Fox_Dye

So bigshot are you running this on cricket and if so anything special I should do so I don't brick his phone?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Cojoa13

SYL said:


> I noticed that it seems to do that after a while. You just wait a bit, and gallery starts working! Patience is a virtue!


Mine worked from the get-go. I noticed Encounter had listed it as a bug, but it always worked for me, lol. Just wish I could sync my calender for work and appointments, etc.


----------



## malac0da

This is what I got when I searched maps...I even went and browsed by creator and didn't see it. Could it be because I changed my pixel density?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSpears

malac0da said:


> This is what I got when I searched maps...I even went and browsed by creator and didn't see it. Could it be because I changed my pixel density?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Possibly, I installed it via market on my DX


----------



## mrluton

Has anyone experienced the device heating up after the install is made? For about 10 minutes after I installed the rom my processor seemed to heat up a bit. I haven't overclocked my device either. Also, for all us who are small carrier users...this rom will change your device to a droid x classification and your network will be "unknown", but you should still be able to do whatever you need to do.


----------



## Fox_Dye

Mine runs a bit hot now and then but nothing to get concerned about

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bigshotrob22

Fox_Dye said:


> So bigshot are you running this on cricket and if so anything special I should do so I don't brick his phone?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Ya. Nothing special just don't try to use boot manager cuz you might have to sbf
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverTalon

mrluton said:


> Has anyone experienced the device heating up after the install is made? For about 10 minutes after I installed the rom my processor seemed to heat up a bit. I haven't overclocked my device either. Also, for all us who are small carrier users...this rom will change your device to a droid x classification and your network will be "unknown", but you should still be able to do whatever you need to do.


I do overclock, but I also have it in the profiles to lower processor speed after a certain temperature. I usually tweak it until I'm comfortable with the temp.


----------



## MikeSpears

Bored, so I tested Go Launcher EX on this and it works. 









Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwich DX Edition using Tapatalk


----------



## Jays2Kings

So what can we expect to see in build 3 (Note: I'm not asking for an ETA)

Also aren't the settings and other apps with a black background supposed to have a purplish tint, or is that a Galaxy Nexus thing?


----------



## MikeSpears

Getting awesome battery life.









Sent from my DROIDX with ICS using Tapatalk


----------



## SYL

Cojoa13 said:


> Mine worked from the get-go. I noticed Encounter had listed it as a bug, but it always worked for me, lol. Just wish I could sync my calender for work and appointments, etc.


Calendar sync worked from the get-go for me







I have never had any issues with that&#8230; strangeness


----------



## SilverTalon

SYL said:


> Calendar sync worked from the get-go for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had any issues with that&#8230; strangeness


SAme Here


----------



## Xelios

malac0da said:


> This is what I got when I searched maps...I even went and browsed by creator and didn't see it. Could it be because I changed my pixel density?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it is infact due to changing the density. I installed all my apps before changing the density, and now I cant either seem to find a few of them, or the ones I can find it says are incompatible. Returning the density to 240 doesnt seem to work either.

EDIT: This seems like a decent temporary fix.

http://alchemistar.blogspot.com/2010/12/google-maps-v50-now-in-3d.html

You can apparently download the latest APK from right there.


----------



## Sandman007

MikeSpears said:


> Getting awesome battery life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX with ICS using Tapatalk


how

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## MikeSpears

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> how
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


Idk, just am. On stock battery 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## johnomaz

MikeSpears said:


> Idk, just am. On stock battery
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'm getting similar. After about 18 hours of general usage, I'm at around 40% or so.


----------



## SYL

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> how
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


I didn't screenshot it, but I managed to pull 40 hours with maybe 2/3 of the time wifi on (normally get around 8), medium usage. Stock battery maybe 3 months old? Stellar battery life! Im really surprised actually.


----------



## searayman

durham said:


> Just want to start out by saying thanks for this great rom, a lot of hard work has gone into it!
> 
> One thing I can't find a fix for, and searching the topic hasn't netted results: I've noticed (on Verizon 3G) a huge slow down in data speed compared to where it was; constant timeouts and just all around sluggishness. It was fine on Apex ROM which I was using before, a Gingerbread Rom. Would appreciate any help!


I noticed the same thing which is one of the reasons why I am not using this rom right now. I am hoping rev 3 fixes a lot of these little issues. Can't wait to do some more testing on the next build!


----------



## Rupps

I just got the extended battery. Not only was battery before amazing (8 hours and still on 90% on stock battery) This lasts me FOREVER. It's not like I need data on all the time, and just turning that off when all I need are calls/texts it makes it last a helluva lot longer.


----------



## malac0da

MikeSpears said:


> Getting awesome battery life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX with ICS using Tapatalk


Wow I never had an app over screen on the dx...and I always run my screen at lowest setting lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSpears

malac0da said:


> Wow I never had an app over screen on the dx...and I always run my screen at lowest setting lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yea, I thought that was funny too

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cougar214

I hope no one takes this the wrong way but an update on the progress would be nice. Even if that update consists of "i'm taking a break for the holidays. See you guys in January". If this comment seems a bit impatiant it's because we have gotten a real taste of what our phones can do and like a crackhead we want more and we want that fix right now....lol. So when we go 3, 4, 5 days without a word on what's going on we start to go a little stir crazy.

One thing I want all our devs to know and that is how important you guys are to us. We have come to depend on you guys for our DX, and other Moto devices, needs because big red appearantly can care less about what us "last years model" users want. So please don't take anything to heart when some of us get impatiant. Your talents are very much needed and respected. Right now the important thing is spending time with your families for this Christmas season.

I will check these pages on a daily basis to see the goings on but this is the last you will hear from me about an update on progress till after the holiday season. I wish all you guys the best. I hope you all have a very merry Christmas and let your new year be better than your last.


----------



## Sandman007

^ Well said

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Sandman007

Maybe I have a bad battery life because I always have 3G going. I'm gonna reinstall green power premium and see what happens

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## MikeSpears

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Maybe I have a bad battery life because I always have 3G going. I'm gonna reinstall green power premium and see what happens
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


I always have 3g going.
Sent from my battery-sipping Droid X running ICS


----------



## Xelios

Well fudge. I just had a catastrophic failure. Went to reboot my phone after I changed my density back to 240 and it was a no go. Wiping cache and all did nothing. Even had three SBF failures, and yes I know that's not the roms fault. Not much of a clue what caused this, so just be wary guys.


----------



## Sandman007

Xelios said:


> Well fudge.


I know I want some! 
Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## MikeSpears

The powers that be have told me that build 3 will be out soon.

Sent from my battery-sipping Droid X running ICS


----------



## Xelios

Ha, didnt even notice that. Awesome swear filter.


----------



## firstEncounter

To those asking for a status update:

I've been posting what I've fixed. I've fixed Google Talk and some Wifi/3G stability. But my posts have been lost in the flood of posts.

I've also been working with wizard to port MIUI v4 (dubbed EncounterMIUI), which we've gotten barely working (not in any releasable state). I posted pictures a few pages back.

While writing this post, I believe I've completely solved Wifi/3G switching and incoming connections via Wifi. Before, applications attempting to accept incoming connections (like adbWireless, Moto Phone Portal, anything else) would bind to the wrong address.
Wifi stability seems to be increased a ton also.

USB mounting is still a mystery. It worked fine in build 1, I broke it in build 2, and it seems to be a common issue among ICS ports. Oddly enough, it works in EncounterMIUI, I'll have to look into that more.

MMS is broken because it doesn't set the APN properly. It spits out some error along the lines of "couldn't acquire PhoneService" while setting APN early in the boot process. That's the only relevant error I could find.

Calendar sync seems to be an issue with the Defy base. People are reporting that reflashing gapps fixes it. Can someone confirm?

I have no idea when I'll release build 3. Probably after I get MMS working. Maybe it'll be a Christmas present?


----------



## BrutalSauce

firstEncounter said:


> To those asking for a status update:
> 
> I've been posting what I've fixed. I've fixed Google Talk and some Wifi/3G stability. But my posts have been lost in the flood of posts.
> 
> I've also been working with wizard to port MIUI v4 (dubbed EncounterMIUI), which we've gotten barely working (not in any releasable state). I posted pictures a few pages back.
> 
> While writing this post, I believe I've completely solved Wifi/3G switching and incoming connections via Wifi. Before, applications attempting to accept incoming connections (like adbWireless, Moto Phone Portal, anything else) would bind to the wrong address.
> Wifi stability seems to be increased a ton also.
> 
> USB mounting is still a mystery. It worked fine in build 1, I broke it in build 2, and it seems to be a common issue among ICS ports. Oddly enough, it works in EncounterMIUI, I'll have to look into that more.
> 
> MMS is broken because it doesn't set the APN properly. It spits out some error along the lines of "couldn't acquire PhoneService" while setting APN early in the boot process. That's the only relevant error I could find.
> 
> Calendar sync seems to be an issue with the Defy base. People are reporting that reflashing gapps fixes it. Can someone confirm?
> 
> I have no idea when I'll release build 3. Probably after I get MMS working. Maybe it'll be a Christmas present?


well can you atleast give use a fix for Gtalk







PRETTTTYYYY PLEASE


----------



## bigshotrob22

In ICS the apns changed permissions not allowing 3rd party apps to change them..I have been trying to fix MMS but I haven't been successful.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zackaryry

firstEncounter said:


> To those asking for a status update:
> 
> I've been posting what I've fixed. I've fixed Google Talk and some Wifi/3G stability. But my posts have been lost in the flood of posts.
> 
> I've also been working with wizard to port MIUI v4 (dubbed EncounterMIUI), which we've gotten barely working (not in any releasable state). I posted pictures a few pages back.
> 
> While writing this post, I believe I've completely solved Wifi/3G switching and incoming connections via Wifi. Before, applications attempting to accept incoming connections (like adbWireless, Moto Phone Portal, anything else) would bind to the wrong address.
> Wifi stability seems to be increased a ton also.
> 
> USB mounting is still a mystery. It worked fine in build 1, I broke it in build 2, and it seems to be a common issue among ICS ports. Oddly enough, it works in EncounterMIUI, I'll have to look into that more.
> 
> MMS is broken because it doesn't set the APN properly. It spits out some error along the lines of "couldn't acquire PhoneService" while setting APN early in the boot process. That's the only relevant error I could find.
> 
> Calendar sync seems to be an issue with the Defy base. People are reporting that reflashing gapps fixes it. Can someone confirm?
> 
> I have no idea when I'll release build 3. Probably after I get MMS working. Maybe it'll be a Christmas present?


This is all wonderful. Thank you so much!









I just wish internet calling worked.


----------



## Fox_Dye

Gtalk fix will be greatly appreciated. Any news with 3d graphics. Half my games are shit on this rom but I can't bring myself to go back to liberty.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Imacellist

firstEncounter said:


> To those asking for a status update:
> 
> I've been posting what I've fixed. I've fixed Google Talk and some Wifi/3G stability. But my posts have been lost in the flood of posts.
> 
> I've also been working with wizard to port MIUI v4 (dubbed EncounterMIUI), which we've gotten barely working (not in any releasable state). I posted pictures a few pages back.
> 
> While writing this post, I believe I've completely solved Wifi/3G switching and incoming connections via Wifi. Before, applications attempting to accept incoming connections (like adbWireless, Moto Phone Portal, anything else) would bind to the wrong address.
> Wifi stability seems to be increased a ton also.
> 
> USB mounting is still a mystery. It worked fine in build 1, I broke it in build 2, and it seems to be a common issue among ICS ports. Oddly enough, it works in EncounterMIUI, I'll have to look into that more.
> 
> MMS is broken because it doesn't set the APN properly. It spits out some error along the lines of "couldn't acquire PhoneService" while setting APN early in the boot process. That's the only relevant error I could find.
> 
> Calendar sync seems to be an issue with the Defy base. People are reporting that reflashing gapps fixes it. Can someone confirm?
> 
> I have no idea when I'll release build 3. Probably after I get MMS working. Maybe it'll be a Christmas present?


I can confirm that my calendar was not syncing when I first flashed this. I however did not flash gapps at the same time, while my friend remembered, and did not have any issues. So I decided to go for it, and reflash with gapps at the same time. This fixed my problem. Living proof that for some weird reason, it works. I'm doing a huge post on everything you can do on the Droid X, and how to do it. I have this on there for anyone that is planning on flashing this and would like in depth instructions.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12843-everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-droid-x/page__pid__320717#entry320717


----------



## logitechz

I'm new here but I'm not new when it comes to installing ROMs. I just installed this and everything seems to be working perfectly, however my home button does not appear to be working at all. Any one else have this issue or know anyway to resolve it?


----------



## rudyy

logitechz said:


> I'm new here but I'm not new when it comes to installing ROMs. I just installed this and everything seems to be working perfectly, however my home button does not appear to be working at all. Any one else have this issue or know anyway to resolve it?


try a reboot. some bugs have been fixed that way


----------



## logitechz

rudyy said:


> try a reboot. some bugs have been fixed that way


I've tried that about 4 times already, I have no clue what's wrong.


----------



## SYL

logitechz said:


> I've tried that about 4 times already, I have no clue what's wrong.


I would suggest reinstalling the ROM under clockwork mod. I have fixed bugs previously by reinstalling.
If that doesn't work, try a data reset.
SBF as a last resort? :/


----------



## Imacellist

logitechz said:


> I've tried that about 4 times already, I have no clue what's wrong.


Definitely reinstall. Something must have happened when it was installed originally. You can always try out the software button mods which are cool, but it is nice to know your buttons are working.


----------



## logitechz

Thanks guys, a quick wipe and reinstall solved everything!


----------



## soulsiphoner

I was hoping the music player was like the one in Liberty 3. I still love this and will donate asap.


----------



## jpmoo

I set up Boot Manager, then flashed ICS as my phone ROM, as folks here have described. Everything was working great for a few reboots back and forth, but my slot ROM (Liberty) started to get wonky. Lots of fc's and reboots, and then I had to set up the phone from scratch whenever I booted into Liberty. After 2 or 3 reboots, the slot ROM was unusable.

Was I just unlucky, or are others seeing similar stuff with Boot Manager? I can't wait to use ICS. I was hooked after just a few minutes. But I also need to be able to get to a camera and speakerphone.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## coltzfan

soulsiphoner said:


> I was hoping the music player was like the one in Liberty 3. I still love this and will donate asap.


I pulled the miui music player and dropped that in ics and it works great.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba

Ok.
So I flashed this.
Didn't restore anything...
But played around for about an hour (I didn't plan on keeping it...the curiosity was just too much!).
Fantasticly snappy.

I loved it.
Thanks Encounter.


----------



## KevTN

Not sure when I will be around...Just want to say Merry Christmas to everyone!!

Encounter!!! thumbs up guy!!! Thanks


----------



## 11knives

Imacellist said:


> The restore is only gonna work if you are going from one rom with the same kernel to another. I don't know what kernel liberty and miui is on, but you should check, because I know cm7 is on the froyo kernel, so doing a restore from there would NOT work. Just making sure you know this


Both liberty3 and miui are on the GB kernel so can I assume this will work? I have been able to restore my nandroid backups of both of those roms but I have not tried to go back to EncounterICS yet.


----------



## WildeCard

1st of all I want to say that I've been loading roms on my X since I got it a year and a half ago. In that time I've never registered on a site so I could leave a comment, I've always just been a lurker. I've been using MIUI and thought I was happy with it. I, like most everyone else, would love to get a Nexus but have a few more months to go before my upgrade and can't justify buying one anyway while my phone is still working fine (at least my wife can't







). I decided to try this just for a day just so that I could play around and test drive Ice Cream Sandwich. This is awesome! I wasn't going to keep it on but there is NO WAY I'm going back to MIUI now. This is my new daily driver. I can live without a camera for right now. _*THANK YOU ENCOUNTER!!!!!!*_ Great Job on this! Everyone have a happy holiday! Thanks for such a helpful forum.


----------



## 11knives

WildeCard said:


> 1st of all I want to say that I've been loading roms on my X since I got it a year and a half ago. In that time I've never registered on a site so I could leave a comment, I've always just been a lurker. I've been using MIUI and thought I was happy with it. I, like most everyone else, would love to get a Nexus but have a few more months to go before my upgrade and can't justify buying one anyway while my phone is still working fine (at least my wife can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I decided to try this just for a day just so that I could play around and test drive Ice Cream Sandwich. This is awesome! I wasn't going to keep it on but there is NO WAY I'm going back to MIUI now. This is my new daily driver. I can live without a camera for right now. _*THANK YOU ENCOUNTER!!!!!!*_ Great Job on this! Everyone have a happy holiday! Thanks for such a helpful forum.


My story is pretty much a carbon copy of yours, including the wife part. lol Only difference is I can't seem to live without the camera. I thought I'd be able to deal with no camera, but after a couple days I realized just how much I missed is function. I since restored my nandroid backup of Liberty3 and I will be following this thread religiously awaiting an update from the developer.


----------



## dAi

im having issue with automatic brightness


----------



## MartyMcfly504

That's 1 of the only things stopping me to flash this ROM, is the camera & speakerphone feature. As I said before this ROM has the most potential out of the rest to be godly. I hope he implement the T-Mobile theme chooser into this Rom. Would be a great feature for themes. Besides that, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## searayman

firstEncounter said:


> To those asking for a status update:
> 
> I've been posting what I've fixed. I've fixed Google Talk and some Wifi/3G stability. But my posts have been lost in the flood of posts.
> 
> I've also been working with wizard to port MIUI v4 (dubbed EncounterMIUI), which we've gotten barely working (not in any releasable state). I posted pictures a few pages back.
> 
> While writing this post, I believe I've completely solved Wifi/3G switching and incoming connections via Wifi. Before, applications attempting to accept incoming connections (like adbWireless, Moto Phone Portal, anything else) would bind to the wrong address.
> Wifi stability seems to be increased a ton also.
> 
> USB mounting is still a mystery. It worked fine in build 1, I broke it in build 2, and it seems to be a common issue among ICS ports. Oddly enough, it works in EncounterMIUI, I'll have to look into that more.
> 
> MMS is broken because it doesn't set the APN properly. It spits out some error along the lines of "couldn't acquire PhoneService" while setting APN early in the boot process. That's the only relevant error I could find.
> 
> Calendar sync seems to be an issue with the Defy base. People are reporting that reflashing gapps fixes it. Can someone confirm?
> 
> I have no idea when I'll release build 3. Probably after I get MMS working. Maybe it'll be a Christmas present?


thanks!! That is awesome! Keep up the great work! I cant wait to see the bug fixes and try it all out again.

One suggestion, maybe start a blog or use twitter or google+ to announce updates so that they do not get lost in this thread.


----------



## byproxy

so i decided to clean install to get calendar working. everything worked fine. did what i shouldn't have... fixed something that wasn't broken - i "fixed permissions" in rom manager. caused everything to begin force closing. rebooted as rom manager instructed. now i'm stuck at red M. no blue led.

is there a way for me to boot to recovery or am i at an SBF point now? the home + power option for recovery isn't working.


----------



## Xelios

byproxy said:


> so i decided to clean install to get calendar working. everything worked fine. did what i shouldn't have... fixed something that wasn't broken - i "fixed permissions" in rom manager. caused everything to begin force closing. rebooted as rom manager instructed. now i'm stuck at red M. no blue led.
> 
> is there a way for me to boot to recovery or am i at an SBF point now? the home + power option for recovery isn't working.


You'll probably have to go to stock recovery and SBF. I forgot the combination so I just hit the search button, camera, volume down, and power. It'll get to the stock recovery from there.


----------



## byproxy

i need the the combo... can't remember it and holding power + home isn't it. gets to the triangle, but then no button press from there leads to recovery.


----------



## masterchung7

1 day and 4 hours at 60% battery







. Awesome battery life.


----------



## masterchung7

dAi said:


> im having issue with automatic brightness


I used superdim which you can find on the market to adjust brightness.


----------



## MadCutter

Its home + power gets u to triangle. Then hit volume up + volume Down.


----------



## dAi

masterchung7 said:


> I used superdim which you can find on the market to adjust brightness.


thank u my friend


----------



## Imacellist

11knives said:


> Both liberty3 and miui are on the GB kernel so can I assume this will work? I have been able to restore my nandroid backups of both of those roms but I have not tried to go back to EncounterICS yet.


Then it sounds like it should work no problem. Worst case is you have to wipe and reinstall. It's a good idea to give yourself more than enough time to do what you are going to do, just in case something goes wrong anyways. Good luck, and if it works pm me so I can note this in my droid x info page


----------



## Imacellist

byproxy said:


> i need the the combo... can't remember it and holding power + home isn't it. gets to the triangle, but then no button press from there leads to recovery.


All combos for stock and cwr are posted on my info page for the droid x here

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uSn0_IsWRiwWXO-bbyKV_o_Esr1lvarPOtRLEuicLeI/edit?hl=en_US

Still working on adding more. Please be a part of the forum post and help us add info if you want!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12843-everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-droid-x/


----------



## MikeSpears

searayman said:


> thanks!! That is awesome! Keep up the great work! I cant wait to see the bug fixes and try it all out again.
> 
> One suggestion, maybe start a blog or use twitter or google+ to announce updates so that they do not get lost in this thread.


He has a blog, I designed it for him. The site is http://encounterandroid.com


----------



## TwinShadow

byproxy said:


> i need the the combo... can't remember it and holding power + home isn't it. gets to the triangle, but then no button press from there leads to recovery.


Stock Android Recovery is holding power and home, when the triangle comes up, push both Volume Up and Down. Volume buttons navigate, Power is select. SBF'ing requires getting into the bootloader. Doing that, hold Power and Camera all the way down, when you see the screen flash, release. Plug in USB, fire up RSD Lite, and SBF away.


----------



## TallyHo

Attn mods!

Can we get an off topic BS post related to this rom and leave a clean thread for the developer to post relevant information?

So sick of thread hijackers posting whatever the hell the want to talk about. I have to dig through 20 pages to find info from the dev.

Thanks in advance

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sentry_mode_activated

firstEncounter said:


> To those asking for a status update:
> 
> I've been posting what I've fixed. I've fixed Google Talk and some Wifi/3G stability. But my posts have been lost in the flood of posts.
> 
> I've also been working with wizard to port MIUI v4 (dubbed EncounterMIUI), which we've gotten barely working (not in any releasable state). I posted pictures a few pages back.
> 
> While writing this post, I believe I've completely solved Wifi/3G switching and incoming connections via Wifi. Before, applications attempting to accept incoming connections (like adbWireless, Moto Phone Portal, anything else) would bind to the wrong address.
> Wifi stability seems to be increased a ton also.
> 
> USB mounting is still a mystery. It worked fine in build 1, I broke it in build 2, and it seems to be a common issue among ICS ports. Oddly enough, it works in EncounterMIUI, I'll have to look into that more.
> 
> MMS is broken because it doesn't set the APN properly. It spits out some error along the lines of "couldn't acquire PhoneService" while setting APN early in the boot process. That's the only relevant error I could find.
> 
> Calendar sync seems to be an issue with the Defy base. People are reporting that reflashing gapps fixes it. Can someone confirm?
> 
> I have no idea when I'll release build 3. Probably after I get MMS working. Maybe it'll be a Christmas present?


I'm one of those lurkers who have been watching this thread for awhile. Just wanted to say thank you Encounter for porting ICS over for the X. You have no idea how much of us appreciate the work you do. This has been my daily driver since Beta 2. Used to be on CM7 and haven't even looked back.

Anyways, thought this might be useful information for ya:

Right after my initial install, I set up my Google account successfully. Was able to start using the market. But here's where it got weird- when starting the calendar from the widget, I got a message saying that I wasn't logged in to my account. I pressed the back key, tried it again, and was then asked to sign in again to my Google account, which was pretty weird. But when I did the second time, the calendar worked fine.

I'm not a developer or anything, but it seems like the account sign in capabilities of the calendar app might related be the sync problem that others seem to have here. Hope this helps somehow


----------



## MikeSpears

Working with Encounter on figuring out speakerphone, for some reason, it works with incoming calls (people can hear me, and I can hear them) but outgoing calls don't work (people can hear me, but audio doesn't go to speaker, its as if it doesn't engage the speakerphone.)


----------



## MikeSpears

for some reason, after a incoming call with speakerphone, it messes up the dialer/contacts until a reboot.


----------



## MikeSpears

Trying something possibly insane now, gonna push the dialer/contacts from CM7.


----------



## cougar214

TallyHo said:


> Attn mods!
> 
> Can we get an off topic BS post related to this rom and leave a clean thread for the developer to post relevant information?
> 
> So sick of thread hijackers posting whatever the hell the want to talk about. I have to dig through 20 pages to find info from the dev.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Can you tell us what you consider idle chitchat? All I see is members asking for help, other members posting that help, and members throwing out ideas of what works, doesn't work, and what may work. Which in turn helps out the dev pinpoint problems and possible solutions. If you're having such a hard time finding posts by the dev than may I suggest you go right to the devs page and check out all his posts. It may be a little faster for you.

Complaining about things isn't going to make your search any faster. I know some members liked your post but really all you did was add one more meaningless post to the thread count. Ironic isn't it?


----------



## masterchung7

I was having trouble accessing the memory card via usb so to access the memory card I used the boot menu.
Thought I should put it out there in case anyone else needed it.


----------



## MadCutter

cougar214 said:


> Can you tell us what you consider idle chitchat? All I see is members asking for help, other members posting that help, and members throwing out ideas of what works, doesn't work, and what may work. Which in turn helps out the dev pinpoint problems and possible solutions. If you're having such a hard time finding posts by the dev than may I suggest you go right to the devs page and check out all his posts. It may be a little faster for you.
> 
> Complaining about things isn't going to make your search any faster. I know some members liked your post but really all you did was add one more meaningless post to the thread count. Ironic isn't it?


+5

LMAO!


----------



## MikeSpears

MikeSpears said:


> Trying something possibly insane now, gonna push the dialer/contacts from CM7.


 Did not work, just caused a ton of force closes.


----------



## cougar214

Mike did you try fixing permissions?


----------



## MikeSpears

cougar214 said:


> Mike did you try fixing permissions?


No, but to be honest, something tells me its a initialization issue and not something a simple apk swap can fix. I'm assuming that since it works fine with incoming calls, but fails to initialize on outgoing calls.


----------



## MikeSpears

I'm working on setting up an IRC for this.


----------



## cougar214

I'm working on the sd problem trying to narrow it down. So far it looks to be something with usb debbuging. It's not telling the pc it's connected so it's not installing the driver.


----------



## collierclark

MikeSpears said:


> for some reason, after a incoming call with speakerphone, it messes up the dialer/contacts until a reboot.


I have this very issue without using speaker phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSpears

IRC info:
Server: irc.freenode.net
Channel: #encounterandroid


----------



## Sandman007

Anybody have any luck using juice defender on this from?

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## droidjayking

having trouble using voxer and tikl... Ive uninstalled twice each app and did a data wipe. could it be the speakerphone issue because I can receive the app calls but not send.


----------



## Imacellist

As the nerd I am, I cannot use either of the 2 pathfinder apps I wanted to use. They worked just fine before, but haven't worked since on ICS. Totally worth it though


----------



## collierclark

Any clue as to why phone app stops working after calls? Have to do a reboot to fix. If someone could tell me how to do a logcat I wouldn't have a problem uploading info that could possibly help resolve the issue.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSpears

collierclark said:


> Any clue as to why phone app stops working after calls? Have to do a reboot to fix. If someone could tell me how to do a logcat I wouldn't have a problem uploading info that could possibly help resolve the issue.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Either run adb logcat after you get adb setup, or get aLogcat from the market.


----------



## MikeSpears

Has anyone gotten the unthrottle to work?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

i havent had any of the app issues after a phone call. only issue is battery life and wifi tether. I get about 6-8 hours per charge, but thats with a lot of use. and wifi tether requires a restart every 20-30 minutes. i wouldn't consider either the rom or dev's fault though.


----------



## Fox_Dye

How did you get the wifi tether to work. I tried the team black hat patch and I can't get anything to work.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSpears

fakiesk8r333 said:


> i havent had any of the app issues after a phone call. only issue is battery life and wifi tether. I get about 6-8 hours per charge, but thats with a lot of use. and wifi tether requires a restart every 20-30 minutes. i wouldn't consider either the rom or dev's fault though.


Try getting a new battery, might fix it, since my battery life is great.


----------



## MikeSpears

Fox_Dye said:


> How did you get the wifi tether to work. I tried the team black hat patch and I can't get anything to work.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No need for patches, just download wifi tether from http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-pre111.apk&can=2&q= and it will work with ad-hoc.


----------



## Imacellist

collierclark said:


> Any clue as to why phone app stops working after calls? Have to do a reboot to fix. If someone could tell me how to do a logcat I wouldn't have a problem uploading info that could possibly help resolve the issue.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I've only seen it as an issue if you let the screen timeout after a call without hitting anything. In otherwords, make sure you end call, and hit the home button or something.


----------



## Fox_Dye

Ha ha that's the only one I hadn't tried yet

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

I'm using juice defender Ultimate and I have it set on customized/advanced mode. I have everything set up perfectly but for some reason it keeps disabling 3G on sceen on. Also if I try to white list apps it force closes. Please help

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Xelios

MikeSpears said:


> Has anyone gotten the unthrottle to work?


Been working fine for me as far as I can tell. My speeds went up from .4mb/s to 1mb/s and up.


----------



## Imacellist

So for those getting poor battery life, this is something to try. No guarantees it will work, but it seemed to work for me. If you haven't wiped battery stats before, this is a good thing to do every once in awhile when you change roms all the time. This erases what the system thinks your battery usage should be based off the first use, and make your system recalculate it.

Step 1: Important!- Start fully charged. If you start less than 100% this will mess up the battery stats and they will not be accurate.
Step 2: Reboot into recovery-this will be for this rom
a. Hold power button>reboot>reboot
b. Wait for blue light, then press volume down (this is when the Motorola logo is on the screen
c. Scroll down to recovery>hit power>latest recovery>power button to enter
d. Now in clockworkmod>advanced>Wipe battery stats>yes>reboot
i. Remember that enter in clockworkmod is camera, not power
e. Now you are done, just use your phone like normal

Before using this my battery would last a good 10-12 hours with normal use. I wiped battery stats last night, and currently am at 4 hours off charge at 90%. I am seeing a clear cut difference now. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fox_Dye

Just to let you guys know Verizon doesn't use software throttling. They do It on their end and there isn't really anything you can do about it. Data speeds are usually garbage this time of year because of all the new activations. If you use the hack and you think it does something for you then that's awesome keep using it but I've tried it numerous times and never seen a difference to each his own I guess

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333

i have a extended battery on my wish list, heres to the hopes of getting it. ive calibrated the battery already but i guess it wont hurt to do it again.


----------



## sageDieu

To those who were complaining about thread clutter... on my phone usually when we have threads like this we put a dev thread to be used only for releases and bug reports, and then a discussion thread in the general subforum for everything else (e.g. discussion of maps, market, wifi tether, etc.) so maybe you guys should do this. get a mod to clean this thread up or somebody just go start a discussion thread. I'm sure firstencounter would appreciate it, since it's hard to see requests for help from him or important bugs amidst all this talk of wifi tethering and battery life.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## TallyHo

cougar214 said:


> Can you tell us what you consider idle chitchat? All I see is members asking for help, other members posting that help, and members throwing out ideas of what works, doesn't work, and what may work. Which in turn helps out the dev pinpoint problems and possible solutions. If you're having such a hard time finding posts by the dev than may I suggest you go right to the devs page and check out all his posts. It may be a little faster for you.
> 
> Complaining about things isn't going to make your search any faster. I know some members liked your post but really all you did was add one more meaningless post to the thread count. Ironic isn't it?


The thread is supposed to be for posting bugs and logcats for the dev. That's it.

Everything else is useless chatter that clogs the thread. This is a defy based CM9 rom being ported to the X. If people would read that up front instead of asking the dev to include things and other random posts, then this wouldn't be over a hundred pages on mobile.

You've now made me post two useless threads that I shouldn't have had to post if people would follow the suggested rules. Your statement on irony is pointless as I shouldn't have had to post it in the first place.

It's a shame we have to dig through ROM threads to find if someone has posted a legit bug so I don't double report it to the dev and waste his time like about 90% of these posts are (including this one).

I'll end my concern with this post. Only report bugs and leave it at that. It is pretty simple.

Merry Christmas!

Edit: exactly what the guy above me stated and is what I was asking mods for. I don't care about battery life pictures, etc.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333

where exactly did you get the idea that this is only for bugs and logcats? im pretty sure that other posts are not "useless chatter". especially if its a new user asking for help and another user supplying that help. i think you might be over reacting just a little bit. it could just be me though.


----------



## Sandman007

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I'm using juice defender Ultimate and I have it set on customized/advanced mode. I have everything set up perfectly but for some reason it keeps disabling 3G on sceen on. Also if I try to white list apps it force closes. Please help
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


Bump

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Xelios

Fox_Dye said:


> Just to let you guys know Verizon doesn't use software throttling. They do It on their end and there isn't really anything you can do about it. Data speeds are usually garbage this time of year because of all the new activations. If you use the hack and you think it does something for you then that's awesome keep using it but I've tried it numerous times and never seen a difference to each his own I guess
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yeah I kind of assumed that throttling is done at the servers, it would be pretty stupid if they just did it on the device. I just like the placebo effect of it haha.


----------



## Fox_Dye

For those using this on a smaller network this might not be the case but Verizon likes complete control. So it is good to know if the hack works on this rom.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSpears

Fox_Dye said:


> For those using this on a smaller network this might not be the case but Verizon likes complete control. So it is good to know if the hack works on this rom.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Works great for me, I do notice a speed increase in speedtests and general usage. I'm on Verizon.


----------



## techrazor

Fox_Dye said:


> Just to let you guys know Verizon doesn't use software throttling. They do It on their end and there isn't really anything you can do about it. Data speeds are usually garbage this time of year because of all the new activations. If you use the hack and you think it does something for you then that's awesome keep using it but I've tried it numerous times and never seen a difference to each his own I guess
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I still have to wonder about this... My friend has a Droid X still running stock OS and his data speeds are half of what mine are when we do tests at the same time. I have even done a speed test on cm7 then SBF'd my phone to stock and did another speed test and saw it was much much slower. As soon as I flashed another custom rom the speed went right back up. I'm sure they are doing some throttling at the head end but I wouldn't be surprised if they were doing additional throttling on the handsets.


----------



## MikeSpears

techrazor said:


> I still have to wonder about this... My friend has a Droid X still running stock OS and his data speeds are half of what mine are when we do tests at the same time. I have even done a speed test on cm7 then SBF'd my phone to stock and did another speed test and saw it was much much slower. As soon as I flashed another custom rom the speed went right back up. I'm sure they are doing some throttling at the head end but I wouldn't be surprised if they were doing additional throttling on the handsets.


I've noticed the same.


----------



## Sandman007

My wifi won't work

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## MikeSpears

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> My wifi won't work
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


Try rebooting your phone.


----------



## Sandman007

I did try that. It finds the networks but hangs on finding IP

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## KevTN

Sometimes uou have to do it a couple of time...tou can alao wipe cache/davik too


----------



## FilletMinion

fakiesk8r333 said:


> where exactly did you get the idea that this is only for bugs and logcats? im pretty sure that other posts are not "useless chatter". especially if its a new user asking for help and another user supplying that help. i think you might be over reacting just a little bit. it could just be me though.


Agreed


----------



## mds96

First I want to thank First Encounter and anyone else helping with this rom port! Made my dreams come true! I'm new to this forum but have paid attention to it since this came out. I should have asked this awhile back, but I'll try now. Quite a few pages back someone posted that they removed 0 0 android from system/lib/egl to fix the lag issue they were having. I too get constant lag (no live wallpaper, oc'd to 1.2 ghz). Just wondering if anyone else has tried this method with success and exactly the best way to do it? I tried editing the file and pasting over the existing, and it made it worse. Do I need to edit the text, paste, sign, and reflash for it to work right? Just trying to get this as smooth as possible! Thanks!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Any notice that screen time out doesn't stick between reboot? Mine keeps reverting back to 15 seconds.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## PARick

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I did try that. It finds the networks but hangs on finding IP
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


Go into your wifi settings and uncheck "avoid poor connection".


----------



## MikeSpears

I wouldn't know how to do this, but instead of writing a whole new camera driver, can't a interface be made around the Gingerbread driver/module to make it work?


----------



## rudyy

edit: wrong answer


----------



## mds96

Fakies, I'm not having that problem. Wish I could help!


----------



## Sandman007

> I did try that. It finds the networks but hangs on finding IP
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX
> 
> 
> 
> Go into your wifi settings and uncheck "avoid poor connection".
Click to expand...

Thank You!

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## fakiesk8r333

mds96 said:


> Fakies, I'm not having that problem. Wish I could help!


Yea it just started doing it yesterday. I'm wondering if an app I installed is conflicting, I'm still looking into it though.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## tgpms

fakiesk8r333 said:


> where exactly did you get the idea that this is only for bugs and logcats? im pretty sure that other posts are not "useless chatter". especially if its a new user asking for help and another user supplying that help. i think you might be over reacting just a little bit. it could just be me though.


The issue isn't people asking questions and receiving help. The issue is that the same questions have been asked and answered over and over because this thread is an unreadable mess. A dev's thread for a beta ROM is actually not where "new users" should be finding out how to sbf/flash/etc. That stuff has been addressed at length in other threads (which are VERY easily found with a simple search).

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RYANEJ25

in the browser if you landscape it reloads the whole page everytime. also after phone calls sometimes the screen goes black and i have to do a battery pull. just lettin you kno!


----------



## coltzfan

RYANEJ25 said:


> in the browser if you landscape it reloads the whole page everytime. also after phone calls sometimes the screen goes black and i have to do a battery pull. just lettin you kno!


Just spam the home key after a call and it will go back to normal.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333

tgpms said:


> The issue isn't people asking questions and receiving help. The issue is that the same questions have been asked and answered over and over because this thread is an unreadable mess. A dev's thread for a beta ROM is actually not where "new users" should be finding out how to sbf/flash/etc. That stuff has been addressed at length in other threads (which are VERY easily found with a simple search).
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


OK fair enough. I agree with that

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Fox_Dye

Merry Christmas everyone hope that you have a safe holiday and get everything you asked for from Santa


----------



## x.v_

Fox_Dye said:


> Merry Christmas everyone hope that you have a safe holiday and get everything you asked for from Santa


But... why... would you post this?

@firstEncounter
Are you planning to update this to a later Defy base? Is there something from preventing you from doing this? 4.0.3 would be nice.







I worked on it independently, and I ended in a build similar to your own but w/o 3G (though the radio worked).


----------



## masterchung7

mds96 said:


> First I want to thank First Encounter and anyone else helping with this rom port! Made my dreams come true! I'm new to this forum but have paid attention to it since this came out. I should have asked this awhile back, but I'll try now. Quite a few pages back someone posted that they removed 0 0 android from system/lib/egl to fix the lag issue they were having. I too get constant lag (no live wallpaper, oc'd to 1.2 ghz). Just wondering if anyone else has tried this method with success and exactly the best way to do it? I tried editing the file and pasting over the existing, and it made it worse. Do I need to edit the text, paste, sign, and reflash for it to work right? Just trying to get this as smooth as possible! Thanks!


Yeah I tried that and the results are awesome. I got noticeably less lag when scrolling. Maybe you should wipe cache, I noticed that some games are faster and on the quadrant 3d tests there were some performance bumps. Maybe the fact that I use chainfire3d affects the performance. What I did was I deleted the entire line so that the line underneath was at the very top, changed system back to read only, booted into clockworkmod and wiped cache. Note, while I did that I change max events in build.props to 150
P.S. for the planet 3d test in quadrants that was laggy as hell...~10 fps is now ~60 fps after change.


----------



## MadCutter

I'll confirm that. I deleted 0 0 android line and changed max events to 125 and ran quadrant. Planet 3d test is at 68 for me, and the last test actually has all the colors in it now. Runs alot smoother. I did not delete cache yet either. JFYI.


----------



## mds96

Awesome guys! Thanks for these replies! All I did was delete the first line, and it does seem better! I'll redo it with moving the second line up and changing max events to 150! Thanks again!! Anything else I can do to smooth it out?


----------



## KevTN

Ok not a dev here. How would I change build prop to 150? I am not really having any lag but trying to learn more. Thanks.

Merry Christmas to everyone...


----------



## mds96

Use Root Explorer app, copy the rom zip to a different folder, extract it, find build.prop, long press on it, choose open with text editor, find max events line, tap behind 55, backspace, type 150(or whatever you want), hit settings, choose save changes, backout of that, delete the .bak version(its the old unchanged build.prop), backout till you are at the complete rom unzipped folder, long press and choose zip this file. Once it is done, flash your new zip AND the gapps zip again


----------



## cougar214

mds96 said:


> Use Root Explorer app, copy the rom zip to a different folder, extract it, find build.prop, long press on it, choose open with text editor, find max events line, tap behind 55, backspace, type 150(or whatever you want), hit settings, choose save changes, backout of that, delete the .bak version(its the old unchanged build.prop), backout till you are at the complete rom unzipped folder, long press and choose zip this file. Once it is done, flash your new zip AND the gapps zip again


Why would you do this? All i did was make the changes to my current system and all is good. No need to make the changes in the zip file and reflash. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## thommiller

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but making all my family christmas calls this morning I notice that I have to reboot after every call or the dialer won't work. I'm not complaining, I just thought I should mention.


----------



## collierclark

thommiller said:


> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but making all my family christmas calls this morning I notice that I have to reboot after every call or the dialer won't work. I'm not complaining, I just thought I should mention.


I can confirm this. Haven't found a resolution for it yet. Tried re flashing. No go.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## coltzfan

collierclark said:


> I can confirm this. Haven't found a resolution for it yet. Tried re flashing. No go.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I just hit the home key and after about 10 times it goes back to normal.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mds96

It was my first time editing build.prop and I figured it was a safe way to do it. When I changed the lib file within my rom it lagged my phone way down. So since I figured doing the lib file that way would probably be better, I just did the build.prop at the same time and flashed it as a new zip with a clean cache wipe. Just taking safe measures I guess, lol


----------



## Dshoe

I turned off my auto brightness but now when i try to turn it back on it just unchecks itself. Are there any ways around this or an app that can turn auto brightness back on?


----------



## jpmoo

Dshoe said:


> I turned off my auto brightness but now when i try to turn it back on it just unchecks itself. Are there any ways around this or an app that can turn auto brightness back on?


Try turning it on, then rebooting.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## collierclark

coltzfan said:


> I just hit the home key and after about 10 times it goes back to normal.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Does this method just take you back to the home screen? I have no problem with getting back to home. My issue is that after the call I can no longer access phone or contacts.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## masterchung7

I said this earlier in this messy thread, but a work around is superdim to adjust brightness which you can get the market.


----------



## masterchung7

Is anyone have problems playing aspalt 6? The accerometer is way off, but I noticed others with ICS hhave this problem.


----------



## Lenardo

masterchung7 said:


> Is anyone have problems playing aspalt 6? The accerometer is way off, but I noticed others with ICS hhave this problem.


Doesn't work for me at all.


----------



## jun991013

WEll you can acctually try some other 3d games like crazy snowboarding.


masterchung7 said:


> Doesn't work for me at all.


----------



## Lenardo

jun991013 said:


> WEll you can acctually try some other 3d games like crazy snowboarding.


Yea I know. Right now I am playing Modern Combat 3 Fallen Nation, It is a very good game, or one of the other good game is GTA 3, but that is a little bit laggy.


----------



## Lenardo

I just want to say, thank you firstEncounter for a amazing job with this rom.


----------



## Claw

been seeing a few people having problems with auto brightness. Ive been using AdjBrightness app for long time now. Just search the market for it. Theres a ton of options like brightness lock, lock off hard button lights, lock off amber and so on.


----------



## firstEncounter

http://www.mediafire...75pczvxmu4onf7f

Here's an unfinished beta 3. Just wanted to give something new to you guys for Christmas.










I don't have enough time to make a changelog, just find out what's fixed for yourself. (Hint: no MMS or 4.0.3.) 4.0.3 caused many new bugs on the Defy end. I'll make a few more changes and release officially in a few days.

*Edit: Workaround for 3G/Wifi problems: *Go to SetDNS's app settings, clear data, open SetDNS, allow root, hit Apply. Then it should start working and 3G/Wifi transitions should work flawlessly. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## mondos

Dude you rock! One question: when installing this over build 2, do I choose "update from zip" or "install from zip"?


----------



## soulsiphoner

Definitely waiting on some user feedback. I hope the dialer lag issue is fixed so we can check our vmail without changing the password.


----------



## bigshotrob22

Will the new build play nice with boot manager?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mondos

soulsiphoner said:


> Definitely waiting on some user feedback. I hope the dialer lag issue is fixed so we can check our vmail without changing the password.


*nevermind*


----------



## soulsiphoner

I always install from sd card.


----------



## thescreensavers

Installing beta 3 now


----------



## SYL

Thank you!! Installing as soon as I get wifi on my phone to work again xD


----------



## rudyy

thank you


----------



## cid khaos

just flashed beta 3 rebooting now


----------



## SYL

cid khaos said:


> just flashed beta 3 rebooting now


Bug report! You are going to beat me to it. Just tell me that wifi and 3G is more stable


----------



## searayman

I am making a nandroid backup now then installing. Hopefully this is more stable


----------



## cid khaos

SYL said:


> Bug report! You are going to beat me to it. Just tell me that wifi and 3G is more stable


i will only be able to tell you about wifi, i dont use my X anymore, but so far i got past the boot animation (i dislike) and it pops up android is updrading optimizing application


----------



## searayman

damn so this download is pretty slow....


----------



## cid khaos

searayman said:


> damn so this download is pretty slow....


mine was fast


----------



## searayman

if you have installed it how is the rom?


----------



## SYL

cid khaos said:


> mine was fast


Great, my wifi decides to glitch out on me now, 3G doesn't work for idk why, and my SD card can't be accessed xD
sigh&#8230;


----------



## SilentAce07

SYL said:


> Great, my wifi decides to glitch out on me now, 3G doesn't work for idk why, and my SD card can't be accessed xD
> sigh&#8230;


Try wiping data and flashing again?


----------



## SYL

SilentAce07 said:


> Try wiping data and flashing again?


Its ok, I got my SD card to mount so I'm just copying the new build to flash and hoping for better stability


----------



## cid khaos

added apps -
Usb Mass Staorage
Set DNS
Search

Wifi worked for me right off
No camera yet







but gallary works
You need to install gapps again and button mod if you had it

new boot menu background too


----------



## thescreensavers

Beta 3 Prerelease, my findings

*Gnex Boot Animmation*
*Built in Mass Storage Toggle (pops up when you plug your USB cable in)*
Camera is still not working
Speaker(phone calls) is still not working
Voice input is still not working
*Google Talk works*
Gallery Still Force Closes(*edit:* on a few more reboots its working now)
Keypad in call is still laggy
*Phone Does Not freeze when taken off car dock*(But when plugged in says hotspot activated?)
WiFi is a bit buggy for me, had to reboot a few times with it enabled for it to work, in beta 2 it worked fine.
Still need to reboot to get settings to stick/work


----------



## cid khaos

SYL said:


> Great, my wifi decides to glitch out on me now, 3G doesn't work for idk why, and my SD card can't be accessed xD
> sigh&#8230;


i put my sd card in my old prepay phone and downloaded it straight to the sd from the computer


----------



## Sandman007

I may install this Beta 3 tommorrow. I Got a 12-14 hour drive ahead of me tomorrow. I'm running stock-deodexed right now. Oh and yo those that get bad battery life download JD Ultimate. I have it to disable 3G & Wifi at all times unless I open certain apps Like tapatalk but as soon as I exit that app or turn off the screen 3G&Wifi get shut off. This has increased my battery significantly. Even though I'm on stock I get about 20-24 hours. I can't wait to test these settings on this Rom. So if y'all get bad battery life I highly sugget y'all invest in JD Ultimate. It will blow your mind.

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## rudyy

reflashed rom and gapps. first time no wifi, unsure about 3g. was able to activate the phone, but market says cannot access server. don't know what that means.


----------



## SYL

3G and wifi worked right after boot, however the icons never turn blue. Actually, it seems that my google account has been removed. Launching the market causes it to instantly close and nothing shows up under the accounts tab. Anyone have this issue?

EDIT: Sorry, someone said you need to reflash gapps. Trying again!


----------



## cid khaos

MMS is working for me but i also use pinger text free


----------



## zach.discgolf

Any one care to share a solid md5? I always check.. now that is... ha

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## SYL

zach.discgolf said:


> Any one care to share a solid md5? I always check.. now that is... ha
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


All I do is open the file to see if stuff extracts







Check for corrupted .zip files. it works for me, no issues, haha! It's probably better to be safe, but I never had any issues >.>


----------



## martian-dx7

This build is really slow for me...and no 3G/Wifi connection for me. So I am going back to build 2.


----------



## Drocka

the only thing thats making me wait on this is the camera.
anyone no exactly whats wrong with it?


----------



## SYL

martian-dx7 said:


> This build is really slow for me...and no 3G/Wifi connection for me. So I am going back to build 2.


I am having the same issue with 3G/Wifi, no slowness issues. Gonna reboot again


----------



## rudyy

got wifi on 3rd reboot after reflash of rom and gapps


----------



## Drocka

firstEncounter said:


> http://www.mediafire...75pczvxmu4onf7f
> 
> Here's an unfinished beta 3. Just wanted to give something new to you guys for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have enough time to make a changelog, just find out what's fixed for yourself. (Hint: no MMS or 4.0.3.) 4.0.3 caused many new bugs on the Defy end. I'll make a few more changes and release officially in a few days.
> 
> Merry Christmas


,
,Than\k you for this build !
,Merry Christmas too you too!


----------



## mingdizzle

wifi works after a few reboots, 3g still doesn't.



zach.discgolf said:


> Any one care to share a solid md5? I always check.. now that is... ha
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


I got MD5 as: D0741CE4F56761905C4904C5CA104D12


----------



## SYL

I fixed wifi, but 3G still doesn't work for me. The icon turns blue and shows the download arrows when signing in, but the browser and market time out instantly. No network at all.


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

Installed and couldn't seem to get 3g either, though Wifi connected. Should note I flashed it over beta2 just wiping cache the first time. Going to try wiping data too in a bit.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wicozani

mingdizzle said:


> I got MD5 as: D0741CE4F56761905C4904C5CA104D12


This is also what I got. I think I'm going to wait a few more days.


----------



## masterchung7

Flashed prereleased beta 3, no problems with wifi (icon would be grey, but still connects as with beta 2).
Wifi is blue after flashing gapps.


----------



## SYL

I still have connection issues with both 3G and wifi, but I can consistently fix wifi. I don't know why 3G stops working and how to fix it. Not really any improvement over build 2 but its not worse.


----------



## Drocka

SYL said:


> I still have connection issues with both 3G and wifi, but I can consistently fix wifi. I don't know why 3G stops working and how to fix it. Not really any improvement over build 2 but its not worse.


,
,Its an unfinished build so its understandable








,After 3 Reboots should fix 3G 
,MMS Is working i think also


----------



## firstEncounter

SetDNS is a workaround for 3G/Wifi issues. It doesn't seem to be working as a system app though...

Go to SetDNS's app info (drag the SetDNS from the app drawer up to App Info), clear data, open SetDNS, allow root, hit Apply. Then it should start working and 3G/Wifi transitions should work flawlessly.


----------



## SYL

firstEncounter said:


> SetDNS is a workaround for 3G/Wifi issues. It doesn't seem to be working as a system app though...
> 
> Go to SetDNS's app info (drag the SetDNS from the app drawer up to App Info), clear data, open SetDNS, allow root, hit Apply. Then it should start working and 3G/Wifi transitions should work flawlessly.


Thanks for letting us know! I'll give it a shot as soon as I solve some media issues.

EDIT: It fixed my 3G so seems good







Thanks very much, I really needed any fix for 3G and SD card.


----------



## mingdizzle

firstEncounter said:


> SetDNS is a workaround for 3G/Wifi issues. It doesn't seem to be working as a system app though...
> 
> Go to SetDNS's app info (drag the SetDNS from the app drawer up to App Info), clear data, open SetDNS, allow root, hit Apply. Then it should start working and 3G/Wifi transitions should work flawlessly.


That fixes it, thanks!


----------



## rudyy

got 3G, and strong, consistent wifi (at home)


----------



## PuzzleShot

I disabled Google Talk because of the force closes and it does not show up in the app list in settings (not even at the very bottom). It isn't downloaded, isn't running, and isn't on the SD card, which I imagine is the reason it doesn't appear seeing as it doesn't match any of those categories. I won't be able to enable it if I can't find it. Help?


----------



## SYL

music apps that have a "genres" tab show random numbers for some of my audio files. It never did that on GB. Is this just a bug or did Android actually edit the metadata of my files? There were definitely no errors before, just noticed today.


----------



## collierclark

PuzzleShot said:


> I disabled Google Talk because of the force closes and it does not show up in the app list in settings (not even at the very bottom). It isn't downloaded, isn't running, and isn't on the SD card, which I imagine is the reason it doesn't appear seeing as it doesn't match any of those categories. I won't be able to enable it if I can't find it. Help?


did you reflash gapps?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TwinShadow

Drocka said:


> the only thing thats making me wait on this is the camera.
> anyone no exactly whats wrong with it?


Camera drivers have to be coded from scratch from the looks of it. So it'll take a while before those will come to be supported in ICS on the Droid X.


----------



## Drocka

TwinShadow said:


> Camera drivers have to be coded from scratch from the looks of it. So it'll take a while before those will come to be supported in ICS on the Droid X.


,
, Awesome thank you for the info








,Good to know in the future we may see a camera fix


----------



## rudyy

ready to make a nandroid at this point. only root apps i use that aren't working are Root Tools (says it can't run commands, says likely could not gain root, but Superuser says root has been granted); and Button Remapper (FC). The other root apps are working. Have not checked the normal apps.
good job firstEncounter. it was all i wanted for christmas.


----------



## serx7

don't know if dialer lag during calls was specifically addressed in beta3 pre-release, but for me it's "less laggy enough" that i can get my vm pwd entered before the system times out on me. was never able to do that before.

i tap in my 4-digit pwd, the 1st 2 numbers get entered almost immediately, then lag, then the last 2 numbers + the '#' sign go in just before it times out.


----------



## vwxyuqo

can i flash it over the build-2, or i have to do a full wipe? and if i can, do i have to flash the gapps+button&launcher mod again?


----------



## serx7

vwxyuqo said:


> can i flash it over the build-2, or i have to do a full wipe? and if i can, do i have to flash the gapps+button&launcher mod again?


i flashed over beta2 w/ cache/dalvik wipes, and haven't noticed any problems. i did re-flash gapps within the same CWR session as the beta3 flash. i think you'd need to also reflash the button/launcher mods but don't quote me on that.


----------



## RyuRabbit

EDIT: nevermind, rebooted and it was fine.


----------



## serx7

noticed that upon waking the DX after almost an hour of non-use, it wouldn't automatically reconnect to wifi (it stepped down to 3G and remained on that) . it saw my network but listed it as 'not in range'. toggling wifi off, then back on, caused it to reconnect to wifi. The DX has been sitting approx 30' down the hallway from the router's location. my wifi settings are "keep wifi on" = only when plugged in, and the "avoid poor connections checkbox is unchecked.


----------



## PuzzleShot

collierclark said:


> did you reflash gapps?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes i did


----------



## vwxyuqo

PuzzleShot said:


> Yes i did


have you tried search for it under the "all" tab? i found mine there.

btw, who else hate galnex bootanim? i hate it :/


----------



## zackaryry

I love that I'm getting no FC's with DSP Manager. It's working perfectly.

No major bugs I've noticed with build 3 pre that haven't been mentioned. Google Talk works perfect. This feels even snappier than build 2. Maybe it's because I set the conservative governor and clocked the max to 1200. Whatev.

Loving this more every day.


----------



## serx7

vwxyuqo said:


> have you tried search for it under the "all" tab? i found mine there.
> 
> btw, who else hate galnex bootanim? i hate it :/


i don't hate it, but have had it before for a while and am 'tired of it'.

so just change it - it's the bootanimation.zip. in system/media. i swapped back in the CM9 one that was in build 2, just remember to change permissions to rw-r--r-- and chg owner to root/root (0/0), then reboot.


----------



## KevTN

I just flashed 3...I keep getting UMS is currently disabled...I am not using USB and it will not allow me to switch modes... something I need to 'worry' about....I am also going to see if I can figure out the sdnet...Thanks encounter

ok...I feel like an idiot...I can't find the sdnet app...Sorry for being a bone head...I am hoping B3 will fix the FC's I have been having...I like it so much I can't step back...


----------



## smyers1012

set Dns app is not working after following all directions and my WIfi still simply won't connect....anyone have any ideas?


----------



## PuzzleShot

vwxyuqo said:


> have you tried search for it under the "all" tab? i found mine there.
> 
> btw, who else hate galnex bootanim? i hate it :/


didn't even know there was an all tab since they're all same width and you can't swipe between lists. Thanks


----------



## SaurusX

*Camera Update*

It appears there's some progress in getting the camera to work on ICS. Not for the DroidX at the moment, but it just goes to show how anything is possible with enough brain juice. It is hoped by many that this will set an example needed for DroidX development in the future. Of course, the work may need to be transferred, ported, filtered, translated to other phones first, but it is a step. Baby steps.









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1361940

Edit: better link


----------



## coltzfan

where is beta 3 at?

Never mind. Found it. Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zach.discgolf

Wi-Fi 3g toggle is working flawlessly now, I adjusted the setdns as encounter suggested earlier and using widgetsoid in the status bar!

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## KevTN

firstEncounter said:


> SetDNS is a workaround for 3G/Wifi issues. It doesn't seem to be working as a system app though...
> 
> Go to SetDNS's app info (drag the SetDNS from the app drawer up to App Info), clear data, open SetDNS, allow root, hit Apply. Then it should start working and 3G/Wifi transitions should work flawlessly.


I did all that but can not open to allow for the root access...any suggestions? Thanks...hope you had a great Christmas


----------



## searayman

my 3g has very low connection, so much so I can not sign into my google account when I first flash this rom.


----------



## techrazor

On Pre-Beta3 is there a way to prevent USB Mass Storage from automatically starting up and running full time? It would be nice if you could open it when needed, then quit and not have it in the status bar all the time. Thanks!


----------



## d70

Stupid question here. I'm trying to flash with beta 3. What's the proper way to get into Clockwork Recovery (or am I supposed use another method)? I have tried everything I know but no luck. Please shade some light. TIA.


----------



## firstEncounter

techrazor said:


> On Pre-Beta3 is there a way to prevent USB Mass Storage from automatically starting up and running full time? It would be nice if you could open it when needed, then quit and not have it in the status bar all the time. Thanks!


It's not a permanent notification, just swipe it away.


----------



## techrazor

firstEncounter said:


> It's not a permanent notification, just swipe it away.


Thanks, totally forgot about being able to swipe it away.


----------



## Sandman007

d70 said:


> Stupid question here. I'm trying to flash with beta 3. What's the proper way to get into Clockwork Recovery (or am I supposed use another method)? I have tried everything I know but no luck. Please shade some light. TIA.


 down volume button at blue light (boot logo) recovery>latest recovery

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## techrazor

d70 said:


> Stupid question here. I'm trying to flash with beta 3. What's the proper way to get into Clockwork Recovery (or am I supposed use another method)? I have tried everything I know but no luck. Please shade some light. TIA.


Reboot, when you see the blue light hit volume down, boot menu appears, choose recovery, then latest recovery. You will now be in clockwork. Hope this helps.

Edit: Deadly_Hamsters beat me to it.


----------



## masterchung7

On beta 3 graphics seem to improve noticiblely.
Also for some reason for overclocking the slots were 300, 300, 600, 1000. I changed it back to 300, 600, 800, 1000 mhz.


----------



## Zillamania

Where is beta 3 and. is battery.life.better than defx pt 2


----------



## mariana1

where is beta 3? Im so anxious to flash it!


----------



## Lenardo

mariana1 said:


> where is beta 3? Im so anxious to flash it!


its a prebeta version, and its on page I think 178


----------



## mopartonyg

mariana1 said:


> where is beta 3? Im so anxious to flash it!


page 178


----------



## amasse

Page 1.


----------



## mariana1

anyones mms working?


----------



## SaurusX

FirstEncounter, just wanted to say thanks for you putting in the time for this Christmas present for all of us. Most appreciated.


----------



## zerospeed8

restoring titanium back up as I type. 3 reboots at activation seems to bring it all togeather. Smooth as #2 so far mms seems to be working when it wants.

ah autobrightness bug from 4.0.3 appeared.


----------



## rudyy

techrazor said:


> On Pre-Beta3 is there a way to prevent USB Mass Storage from automatically starting up and running full time? It would be nice if you could open it when needed, then quit and not have it in the status bar all the time. Thanks!


I froze it with titanium backup, now it no longer pops up.

anybody else unable to switch keyboard to SwiftKey? no luck in settings or by long press on text box. tia


----------



## firstEncounter

rudyy said:


> I froze it with titanium backup, now it no longer pops up.
> 
> anybody else unable to switch keyboard to SwiftKey? no luck in settings or by long press on text box. tia


But it's used to fix mass storage. -.- Just dismiss the notification.

To switch keyboards, just pull down the notification bar while keyboard is open and select the keyboard notification.


----------



## amasse

Guys I don't recommend installing the pre-beta3 unless you have the time to mess with it. I never had problems with any of the others but the pre-beta3 couldn't connect to log me into my google account, and my wifi was broken also. Back to Beta2 waiting for an official beta (oxymoron) update.


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

amasse said:


> Guys I don't recommend installing the pre-beta3 unless you have the time to mess with it. I never had problems with any of the others but the pre-beta3 couldn't connect to log me into my google account, and my wifi was broken also. Back to Beta2 waiting for an official beta (oxymoron) update.


Did you follow the directions by firstEncounter on SetDNS? I had wifi and 3G issues until I did. And did you reflash gapps?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverTalon

amasse said:


> Guys I don't recommend installing the pre-beta3 unless you have the time to mess with it. I never had problems with any of the others but the pre-beta3 couldn't connect to log me into my google account, and my wifi was broken also. Back to Beta2 waiting for an official beta (oxymoron) update.


I had to reinstall gapps, but everything working better for me in PreBeta 3


----------



## collierclark

Thought I would give a quick right up since so many are having trouble. First create nandroid backup > erase cache > flash beta 3 > flash gapps > reboot > open app tray > locate setdns > allow root access > apply > reboot. The reboot wasn't needed for me but I imagine it took care of any issues that might have a arose. I am running flawlessly. Thanks First for the hard work.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mds96

Everything is working great for me so far! Thanks for the early present of beta3 First Encounter!! Anxious to see what else will be working in the official beta3!!


----------



## rudyy

firstEncounter said:


> But it's used to fix mass storage. -.- Just dismiss the notification.
> 
> To switch keyboards, just pull down the notification bar while keyboard is open and select the keyboard notification.


not sure what *fix mass storage* means.

I had tried the keyboard pull-down, but SwiftKey doesn't show up. just checked it again, but thanks for your reply.


----------



## mds96

To those of you that are getting MMS to work occasionally....Are you doing anything specific to make it work? I tried it when I first flashed, and I've tried it after three reboots, and no success. I don't want to use any apps like Pinger to do it. I can deal w/o till a future release, hopefully beta 3


----------



## mds96

@Rudyy, encounter installed a usb fix for the beta3 build, because it would only work by using a 3rd party app in beta 2. Thats why you get the usb popup when booting up the device. People werent sure how to get the popup to stop. Encounter was just explaining that by swiping the notification off, will make it go away till you plug a usb cable into another device.


----------



## jpmoo

I was running Nova Launcher in beta 2 as a system app. I cleared cache and dalvik, flashed pre-release beta 3 and GApps all in the same CWR session. Rebooted and all of my Nova Launcher screens had been reset. (I didn't wipe data, just cache.) Also, serious lag. The phone was very slow to respond to any touches at all. I couldn't even really get to SetDNS; I rebooted into CWR and restored my nandroid of beta 2.

Any hints? Maybe set Trebuchet as the default launcher before trying again? (But why did I lose all of my Nova settings, folders, etc.?)


----------



## Imacellist

Drocka said:


> the only thing thats making me wait on this is the camera.
> anyone no exactly whats wrong with it?


The camera module has to be re-written. It will probably be awhile until they get it working.


----------



## searayman

So i have flashed and wiped multiple times and can never sign into my google account. Beta two signed in fine. Anyone know what I may be doing wrong here?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rudyy

mds96 said:


> @Rudyy, encounter installed a usb fix for the beta3 build, because it would only work by using a 3rd party app in beta 2. Thats why you get the usb popup when booting up the device. People werent sure how to get the popup to stop. Encounter was just explaining that by swiping the notification off, will make it go away till you plug a usb cable into another device.


thank you


----------



## collierclark

searayman said:


> So i have flashed and wiped multiple times and can never sign into my google account. Beta two signed in fine. Anyone know what I may be doing wrong here?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


did you reflash gapps?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rudyy

interesting. the phone shows charging, but it's not connected, as you can see. has never done this before.


----------



## wicozani

Ok, so despite saying I was going to wait, I broke down and flashed the pre-beta 3. Thanks, firstEncounter!

I only wiped the cache partition and dalvik cache, and actually flashed all 4 .zip files in the same CWR session (pre-beta 3, gapps5.1, button mod, search button mod), which worked just fine. SetDNS automatically asked me for root access, though I still went to the program through the apps panel and hit 'Apply', and then rebooted. Wifi and 3G working right off the bat, the USB toggle working well, and all previous settings still intact, including the market. Unfortunately, the phone dial pad is still very laggy. I still cannot enter my simple 4-digit passcode on voicemail before getting timed out. All other systems are a go, though, and I'm rockin' this ROM as a daily driver!


----------



## wicozani

Bugs...

I noticed this on beta2, but in the native messaging app when I 'mark all as read', it does not clear the notification that there are XX new messages. I imagine some of you are using 3rd-party messaging apps (like Handcent), how are those working?


----------



## firstEncounter

Laggy dial-pad seems to be an audio issue.



Code:


<br />
<br />
E/ToneGenerator( 2245): --- Delayed start timed out, status -110<br />
W/ToneGenerator( 2245): Tone start failed!!!, time 56794694<br />
I/DTMFTwelveKeyDialer( 2245): dtmfsent = 4<br />
E/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 1910): unknown stream type<br />
E/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 1910): unknown stream type<br />
I/DTMFTwelveKeyDialer( 2245): dtmfsent = 3<br />
W/AudioTrack( 2061): obtainBuffer timed out (is the CPU pegged?) 0xc074f8 user=0<br />
0002000, server=00000000<br />
W/AudioTrack( 2245): obtainBuffer timed out (is the CPU pegged?) 0x27d2f0 user=0<br />
0001000, server=00000000<br />
E/ToneGenerator( 2245): --- Delayed start timed out, status -110<br />
W/ToneGenerator( 2245): Tone start failed!!!, time 56798546<br />
W/AudioTrack( 2061): obtainBuffer timed out (is the CPU pegged?) 0xc074f8 user=0<br />
0002000, server=00000000<br />

I think I know how to go about fixing it.


----------



## mds96

@First Encounter. I'm in no way a dev, and I know they are alot different, plus you may have already tried this, but would it be worth comparing what you just posted to what CM7 has? I did that when I was curious about changing max events. CM7 was 95 so thats what I changed this roms too and scrolling is alot smoother! Just an idea :/


----------



## searayman

collierclark said:


> did you reflash gapps?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes I re-flashed gappa

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PARick

I am having two issues. First, there is no way to enable Swiftkey. I did it on prebeta 2, but no go on this one. I had to install it new as titanium would not restore it. When you go to set it up, you can't get beyond enabling it, so it won't show in the notification. You can check it in settings, but you can't enable it in setup. Second, I can't connect wifi. In fact, i don't get the symbol in the notification bar. If I go into wifi settings, it won't connect, saying poor signal. I have unchecked avoid poor connection in advanced settings. Hopefully there are fixes? I have rebooted several times FWIW.


----------



## firstEncounter

Just fixed dialpad lagginess, speakerphone, and hopefully some other audio related issues. (Not voice input yet!)


----------



## zsld0423

firstEncounter said:


> Just fixed dialpad lagginess, speakerphone, and hopefully some other audio related issues. (Not voice input yet!)


awesome! just flashed the pre-release beta 3, and loving it so far. for anyone who's getting massive lag for a while after flashing, just reboot a few times and it fixes itself. launcher had a tough time responding the first couple boots and took forever for the lock screen to register i unlocked it.

p.s. also, what app are you guys using for over/under-clock, undervolt, and the conservative setting?


----------



## mds96

That is freakin awesome First Encounter!! If you get MMS figured out for the official beta 3 release this will be even more awesome than it already is, ofcourse!! This is a daily driver for me now, so anything above this is AMAZING!! Thanks for all of your work on saving our Droid X's!!


----------



## mds96

I use Droid Overclock by JRummy


----------



## d70

To those asking about SwiftKey, I have been using it since beta 2. Installed from Amazon app store.The only problem I have with it is that the word prediction sometimes does not appear. For instance, tying is this textarea.


----------



## jpmoo

Speakerphone! Awesome! Can't wait!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zsld0423

mds96 said:


> I use Droid Overclock by JRummy


do anything special to set it up? just wasn't sure since i didn't think it had been updated for ICS yet and didn't want it to mess anything up lol


----------



## PARick

d70 said:


> To those asking about SwiftKey, I have been using it since beta 2. Installed from Amazon app store.The only problem I have with it is that the word prediction sometimes does not appear. For instance, tying is this textarea.


I used it on Beta 2 as well, but can't get it to enable on this one.


----------



## Fox_Dye

Everything has been running smooth for me since I updated last night. I'm giving android overclock a shot right now. I haven't ran it since trying this rom. I don't like the fact that I can't undervolt with it but oh well I am running the smartass governor. I can't seem to get the over lock module to load and I'm sure its been stated but I don't feel like reading it right now but I will later so no need to repost the info.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zillamania

Is battery life better than defx pt2


----------



## Sandman007

zsld0423 said:


> do anything special to set it up? just wasn't sure since i didn't think it had been updated for ICS yet and didn't want it to mess anything up lol


AOC is a little tricky to setup. Instructions:

1. Go to DXC's boot menu and select enable module.
2. Reboot.
3. Download and install Milestone overclock. Load module at boot. Reboot again.
4. Make sure Milestone module is loaded (look in app)
5. Install Android Overclock (must be latest)

If after all this and Android overclock doesn't work wipe data for AOC reboot, Check Milestone Module, then load up AOC

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## firstEncounter

Just made a few changes... incoming MMS seems to work now.


----------



## Sandman007

Fox_Dye said:


> Everything has been running smooth for me since I updated last night. I'm giving android overclock a shot right now. I haven't ran it since trying this rom. I don't like the fact that I can't undervolt with it but oh well I am running the smartass governor. I can't seem to get the over lock module to load and I'm sure its been stated but I don't feel like reading it right now but I will later so no need to repost the info.
> 
> Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


^ I reposted my instructions. Consider it your Christmas present.









Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## coltzfan

I had to drop back down to beta 2. Could never log into Google with pre release and as my wife said.....I am not allowed to have a paper weight. Lmao.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

coltzfan said:


> I had to drop back down to beta 2. Could never log into Google with pre release and as my wife said.....I am not allowed to have a paper weight. Lmao.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


What errors were you getting?


----------



## coltzfan

firstEncounter said:


> What errors were you getting?


I wiped everything flashed pre beta then gapps and when it loaded o followed the activation and waited a couple minutes before setting IP Google. It said I didn't have s connection. Went to set up Wi-Fi and it connected for s second. Then started obtaining IP address over and over. Tried several reboot but even after the reboot I had yo re activate again. I will try and reflash and see if that fixes it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

coltzfan said:


> I wiped everything flashed pre beta then gapps and when it loaded o followed the activation and waited a couple minutes before setting IP Google. It said I didn't have s connection. Went to set up Wi-Fi and it connected for s second. Then started obtaining IP address over and over. Tried several reboot but even after the reboot I had yo re activate again. I will try and reflash and see if that fixes it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Skip activation, follow my instructions to fix SetDNS, then add acct.


----------



## searayman

firstEncounter said:


> What errors were you getting?


just a heads up I am getting this same problem not being able to connect to google. And have been doing the exact same thing he has been doing


----------



## firstEncounter

Can someone test incoming MMS on build 3 pre?


----------



## searayman

could I be having my issues since I am comming from miui not beta 2?


----------



## firstEncounter

searayman said:


> could I be having my issues since I am comming from miui not beta 2?


Did you try the fix I told him?


----------



## mds96

@First Encounter, I tried incoming MMS earlier and I got the message, hit download, and it always sais download failed :/ Sounds like you might be gettin close to a fix though, thats awesome!!


----------



## colonel panic

Nope...goes right back to 'download'.


----------



## searayman

Could somone give me a link to the fix  SetDNS, and also how do i skip activation?


----------



## firstEncounter

Thanks, just making sure I didn't accidentally fix it before and didn't notice it


----------



## wicozani

Bug...

I can't seem to pair my DX with my Bose bluetooth headset any longer (though I last did months ago on GB .602). It discovers the headset, but then returns the variable messages "pairing rejected by" or "can't communicate with" the headset. It doesn't prompt for a pairing passcode or anything else. I couldn't find any settings to adjust that might remedy this. Any tricks that someone can share?


----------



## wicozani

Ok, I got my bluetooth connection situation straightened out. I first had to clear the past pairing history from the headset, and then it connected up fine without requesting a passcode. However, it does not pass the sound through from the phone to the headset, though you hear the connection sound. I assume that this relates to the voice difficulties still to be surmounted.


----------



## rudyy

searayman said:


> could I be having my issues since I am comming from miui not beta 2?


I came from miui 1.12.9, and wiped caches and data before flashing rom and gapps in same session, but had to reboot several times and reflash the rom and gapps. with few exceptions this is my daily driver.


----------



## delamater

wicozani said:


> Ok, I got my bluetooth connection situation straightened out. I first had to clear the past pairing history from the headset, and then it connected up fine without requesting a passcode. However, it does not pass the sound through from the phone to the headset, though you hear the connection sound. I assume that this relates to the voice difficulties still to be surmounted.


+1 to the above, meaning I have the same issue.
I also seem to have a problem with GPS not working. I read that the ROM does have it working, but for whatever reason, on my droid x, it doesn't. Other than that, awesome port!


----------



## chrisleighton

One serious issue with Beta 3 pre I'm getting is lack of working home and search buttons. I've flashed it 3 times, clearing data/cache two times, flashing over beta 2 once, and nothing. They just don't work. Maybe this has already been brought up, as I haven't read this entire 191 page thread, but just thought I'd through that out there.


----------



## PARick

Ok. Went back and reinstalled 3 in recovery only wiping davlik. In a seperate session flashed gapps. My wifi is now perfect. Don't know why it didn't work when flashed in same session. This also allowed me to restore my swiftkey backup and it is working great. Now, the bluetooth issues is my last "biggie"


----------



## colonel panic

Yikes...tried to get USB working, initially had debugging enabled, decided to toggle it...couldn't get the 'USB debugging enabled' message to come back after connecting cable, but check mark was there. Reboot got me back to 'touch droid to enable UMS' screen, said it was, but bogged phone down almost completely







battery pull didn't fix it














restoring nandroid from earlier today. Where did I fail?


----------



## SYL

Battery life seems to have gone down for me







Around 12 hours again on light usage. Maybe its the fact that 3G and Wifi actually work properly&#8230; (relatively)


----------



## firstEncounter

chrisleighton said:


> One serious issue with Beta 3 pre I'm getting is lack of working home and search buttons. I've flashed it 3 times, clearing data/cache two times, flashing over beta 2 once, and nothing. They just don't work. Maybe this has already been brought up, as I haven't read this entire 191 page thread, but just thought I'd through that out there.


Sounds like a corrupted download. That's never been an issue.


----------



## Sandman007

I wanna flash this new Beta 3 but I'm too lazy ATM lol

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Perk27

Is the link for the new beta 3 the same as the first beta 3?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

Yep

Edit: sorry I meant to say there was inky one beta sorry for the confusion 
Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## mds96

As far as I know there is only the one pre beta 3 link. The final beta 3 has not been posted yet


----------



## mds96

So the final beta 3 is released? Wth?? How did I miss that? Lol


----------



## firstEncounter

Wait, what? No final beta 3 yet.


----------



## Sandman007

Ok I slapped myself a few times took a long hard look in the mirror and decided o flash the update. Problem is that mediafire is blocked by my Verizon filter. (Dads tying to prevents viruses Ik dumb)
Can someone upload it to dropbox or similar? Pm me a link? Dont choose common sites like megaupload or wupload. Dropbox should be good. I would really appreciate this a lot. THANKS

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## mds96

Lol thats what I thought, just checking! Thought I had missed out on something for a minute!


----------



## Sandman007

firstEncounter said:


> Wait, what? No final beta 3 yet.


lol even the dev was confused.lmao!!









Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## firstEncounter

12 days and this topic has gotten nearly 2,000 posts. Definitely creating a separate dev topic for this when build 3 comes out...


----------



## mds96

Haha yeah he straightened that out real quick. I know this has been mentioned before, just wanted to confirm that I am successfully switching between wifi and 3g, but I have had wifi drop off twice within 10 min. But shutting it off and turning back on has worked to connect again. Thanks again first Encounter!


----------



## SilverTalon

Where's the Beta 5 download link? Can't find it...


----------



## TallyHo

firstEncounter said:


> 12 days and this topic has gotten nearly 2,000 posts. Definitely creating a separate dev topic for this when build 3 comes out...


I tried to suggest this to people about 20 pages ago. A dev thread of only bug reports would definitely be the way to go and let this one go the way of general discussion. I'd like to help beta this, but with so many posts its impossible to see what has been reported and what hasn't b

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

TallyHo said:


> I tried to suggest this to people about 20 pages ago. A dev thread of only bug reports would definitely be the way to go and let this one go the way of general discussion. I'd like to help beta this, but with so many posts its impossible to see what has been reported and what hasn't b
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


People don't seem to realize there's a search function.


----------



## Rupps

I have a quick question, which would determine whether or not I wait 6 months for the nexus. So, verizon says that my mom's phone is getting an upgrade on 6/11/12 (same day as mine would be) but it also says that she is eligible for a discounted upgrade now. I'm kinda sorta confused, haha.










Back to ontopic. I got 17 hours and still on 70%. This rom is simply amazing, way better than anything else run on my phone. Period.


----------



## firstEncounter

Rupps said:


> I have a quick question, which would determine whether or not I wait 6 months for the nexus. So, verizon says that my mom's phone is getting an upgrade on 6/11/12 (same day as mine would be) but it also says that she is eligible for a discounted upgrade now. I'm kinda sorta confused, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to ontopic. I got 17 hours and still on 70%. This rom is simply amazing, way better than anything else run on my phone. Period.


Her line's probably listed as the main line.


----------



## Sandman007

Everybody is getting that around this time. That means means you can wait to get your upgrade now for a discounted price or wait till your contract ends. Ibdont see what's confusing about this... :-/

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

I'm just wondering, why does uses cat.jpg break some fixes?

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## firstEncounter

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> I'm just wondering, why does uses cat.jpg break some fixes?
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


Replaces the bootmenu with the old hijack binary which loads a different 2nd-init ramdisk.


----------



## Rupps

firstEncounter said:


> Everybody is getting that around this time. That means means you can wait to get your upgrade now for a discounted price or wait till your contract ends. Ibdont see what's confusing about this... :-/
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


"wait to get it now". Isn't that kind of... badly worded? It's been saying this for a while, not just recently.


----------



## coltzfan

firstEncounter said:


> Skip activation, follow my instructions to fix SetDNS, then add acct.


Thanks bud. Works. Guess I should use that search button. Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

Rupps said:


> So does that mean there's an upgrade available, or is it Verizon screwing with me? Knowing my luck there isn't.
> 
> "wait to get it now". Isn't that kind of... badly worded? It's been saying this for a while, not just recently.


It means her line is eligible for an early upgrade, being the main line, but you have to wait the full time period.


----------



## Rupps

firstEncounter said:


> It means her line is eligible for an early upgrade, being the main line, but you have to wait the full time period.


Thanks for responding so quickly and not just brushing me off as an idiot, but does that mean there isn't an upgrade available and we will have to wait until June for an upgrade? Just a yes or no would be great, an explanation isn't all that much needed, thanks though.


----------



## mrboop

wnet back to my nandroid of beta 2 was having issues of getting 3g data working stoked for official beta 3 release.


----------



## firstEncounter

Huh, I just discovered something interesting. I've been trying to debug wifi issues. wlan_loader is failing to write the property "wlan.driver.status". I looked it up and Android's property system only allows 247 properties to be stored. I just did "getprop | wc" and guess what? 247 properties are being used. Right now wifi won't enable and settings won't stick. This also may be the cause of the rare settings-not-sticking bug in CM7 that I faintly recall. Anyone knowledgeable have an idea to fix this?


----------



## searayman

anyone want to help me figure out how to get my network to work? I still can not sign into my google account


----------



## treubber

Rupps said:


> So does that mean there's an upgrade available, or is it Verizon screwing with me? Knowing my luck there isn't.
> 
> "wait to get it now". Isn't that kind of... badly worded? It's been saying this for a while, not just recently.


chances are the discount is a $25 customer loyalty bonus/discount...I think this replaced the new every two program

My CM7-ified Droid X sent this while my back was turned.


----------



## Rupps

treubber said:


> chances are the discount is a $25 customer loyalty bonus/discount...I think this replaced the new every two program
> 
> My CM7-ified Droid X sent this while my back was turned.


To my surprise, it seems like it's a real upgrade. I clicked on my X, and the the price to upgrade to the nexus was $649, whereas when I clicked my mom's ally, the price of the nexus was was $249.


----------



## PARick

searayman said:


> anyone want to help me figure out how to get my network to work? I still can not sign into my google account


Did you apply the fix as prescribed where the Beta 3 download link was posted (page 178 I think)?


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

firstEncounter said:


> Replaces the bootmenu with the old hijack binary which loads a different 2nd-init ramdisk.


Do you think you'll ever be able to change that?

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## searayman

PARick said:


> Did you apply the fix as prescribed where the Beta 3 download link was posted (page 178 I think)?


thanks for telling me where that was


----------



## searayman

So now I am up and running, and so far loving the pre beta 3. Working great, and I will let you all know how it goes once I put it through a day of work


----------



## yentna

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Ok I slapped myself a few times took a long hard look in the mirror and decided o flash the update. Problem is that mediafire is blocked by my Verizon filter. (Dads tying to prevents viruses Ik dumb)
> Can someone upload it to dropbox or similar? Pm me a link? Dont choose common sites like megaupload or wupload. Dropbox should be good. I would really appreciate this a lot. THANKS
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


Deadly,

Here is a link for Beta 3. Let me know hpw it works. Good luck.

http://db.tt/SdZb17F0

Terry


----------



## collierclark

colonel panic said:


> Yikes...tried to get USB working, initially had debugging enabled, decided to toggle it...couldn't get the 'USB debugging enabled' message to come back after connecting cable, but check mark was there. Reboot got me back to 'touch droid to enable UMS' screen, said it was, but bogged phone down almost completely battery pull didn't fix it restoring nandroid from earlier today. Where did I fail?


there is an app in your app drawer.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## yentna

DH,

Here is a link for beta 3. Let me know if the download works for you. Approx 120 megs. Goodluck.

http://db.tt/SdZb17F0

Terry

Oops - Double post - dumb s%&# me


----------



## searayman

3g working but signle strength is pretty low. ALso having trouble gettign wifi to turn on


----------



## BlueXtreme

First of all I must say thank you for bringing ICS to my DX.

I was able to successfully install the ROM and setup my account. However, when I rebooted it, it is now stuck at the "M" logo and will not go any farther. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am running the beta 2 version.


----------



## searayman

BlueXtreme said:


> First of all I must say thank you for bringing ICS to my DX.
> 
> I was able to successfully install the ROM and setup my account. However, when I rebooted it, it is now stuck at the "M" logo and will not go any farther. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am running the beta 2 version.


I am no expert but I would wipe all the caches etc and try reinstalling


----------



## maj780802

Anyone still having an issue with Gallery on Beta 3? It loads for about 10 seconds and force closes. Anyone know a fix for it?


----------



## Sandman007

yentna said:


> Deadly,
> 
> Here is a link for Beta 3. Let me know hpw it works. Good luck.
> 
> http://db.tt/SdZb17F0
> 
> Terry


I just got home a few minutes ago so alreadly downloaded. But thank you so much for considering. If you ever need a favor let me know


----------



## Sandman007

Ok just got hoem from a 12 hour drive so I'm gonna upgrade to prebeta 3 now


----------



## BlueXtreme

searayman said:


> I am no expert but I would wipe all the caches etc and try reinstalling


How do I do that? The CWR is completely different and I can't see how to do it.


----------



## Sandman007

BlueXtreme said:


> How do I do that? The CWR is completely different and I can't see how to do it.


 at blue led (BootLogo) press Vol down. Then go to recovery> latest recovery. This puts you in CWR where you can wipe


----------



## BlueXtreme

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> at blue led (BootLogo) press Vol down. Then go to recovery> latest recovery. This puts you in CWR where you can wipe


I did that but when I selected the latest recovery it said that it wasn't found.


----------



## Fox_Dye

Not really following how is it different? Once you get into cwr it is the same as all other 2nd init roms. Wipe dalvik it is under advanced settings and wipe cache is on the main menu.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox_Dye

BlueXtreme said:


> I did that but when I selected the latest recovery it said that it wasn't found.


 oh well I guess that would be a problem try stable then

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------



## yentna

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I just got home a few minutes ago so alreadly downloaded. But thank you so much for considering. If you ever need a favor let me know


Thats why I am here, to help when I can.

Terry


----------



## pandit1975

Check the MD5

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

BlueXtreme said:


> I did that but when I selected the latest recovery it said that it wasn't found.


If Stable doesnt work then reflash cwr using rom manager (Droid X 2nd-Init) then try again recover>latest


----------



## BlueXtreme

Fox_Dye said:


> oh well I guess that would be a problem try stable then
> 
> Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


When I try either the latest recovery option or the stable recovery option it says "Result: No such file found". If I try the stock recovery it takes me to the screen with the triangle and the ! in the middle of it. When I hit the search button nothing happens.


----------



## nhugh406

So does the latest beta "fix" the cat.jpg radio battle?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueXtreme

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> If Stable doesnt work then reflash cwr using rom manager (Droid X 2nd-Init) then try again recover>latest


How can I reflash CWR if I can't boot the phone?


----------



## Sandman007

BlueXtreme said:


> How can I reflash CWR if I can't boot the phone?


 oh sorry I didn't know you couldnt boot. Well the way I see it you got three options.

1. wipe data in stock recovery reboot,.
2. push cwr using adb
3. sbf Time


----------



## Sandman007

I want my old boot animation back


----------



## BlueXtreme

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> oh sorry I didn't know you couldnt boot. Well the way I see it you got three options.
> 
> 1. wipe data in stock recovery reboot,.
> 2. push cwr using adb
> 3. sbf Time


I just ended up SBF'ing. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wicozani

maj780802 said:


> Anyone still having an issue with Gallery on Beta 3? It loads for about 10 seconds and force closes. Anyone know a fix for it?


Sorry, but my Gallery has always worked just fine. That is, the native Gallery in the gapps5.1 .zip. You haven't tried to restore your old Gallery by any chance, have you?

My wifi is great now, but like others have noted my 3G is weakened (only 1 bar here at my home, when it was usually 3-4 bar). Two reboots haven't changed the situation at all. Nonetheless, this is my daily driver and has been for a week now.


----------



## Sandman007

all kinds of problems. Update made me lose root. Phone force closes. radio is malfunctioning Market force closes after flash gapps. hanging up a lot. If a reboot and a reroot doesnt fix i gotta redownload/reflash


----------



## nhugh406

Anyone, can we now use cat.jpg without breaking the network fixes? Camera buttons is broken, haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MadCutter

BlueXtreme said:


> When I try either the latest recovery option or the stable recovery option it says "Result: No such file found". If I try the stock recovery it takes me to the screen with the triangle and the ! in the middle of it. When I hit the search button nothing happens.


The Search button is for stock recovery on Froyo Kernel. You'll have to hit Volume up + Volume down when you get to triangle in stock recovery on this kernel.


----------



## MadCutter

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> all kinds of problems. Update made me lose root. Phone force closes. radio is malfunctioning Market force closes after flash gapps. hanging up a lot. If a reboot and a reroot doesnt fix i gotta redownload/reflash


Did you flash gapps with the rom in the same CWM session? If not you'll have to wipe data, cache, dalvic. and the main thing everyone forgets that causes most of your problems "FORMAT SYSTEM" in mounts and storage. Since you're having all these problems you might as well go ahead and wipe and reflash.


----------



## bobcaruso

Folks, please, this is an early beta release of a firmware not designed to run on the Droid X, those who are not familiar with SBFing, Clockwork Recovery, file system formating and nandroid backup & restoring, should not be trying this rom.

Although there are people stating this is their daily rom, IT IS BY NO MEANS READY FOR GENERAL USE.

That's why there are so many (dumb) posts here. This is provided as a test rom, for feedback to the dev, you should at least be experienced enough to properly install and use.

Edit: Firstencounter, you should have a more explicit statement to this effect, in the OP, might save a whole lot of forum space if the inexperienced user stays away from this for now


----------



## MadCutter

^^^ Lol! Finally somebody says it! ^^^


----------



## Sandman007

MadCutter said:


> Did you flash gapps with the rom in the same CWM session? If not you'll have to wipe data, cache, dalvic. and the main thing everyone forgets that causes most of your problems "FORMAT SYSTEM" in mounts and storage. Since you're having all these problems you might as well go ahead and wipe and reflash.


I think it was a corrupt download. I redownlaoded wiped system (I always do this for a rom). And reflashed from+gapps then used setdns. My complaint is a little lag but I'm gonna give a few more reboots
Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## firstEncounter

Just modified /init to have double the property slots. This should effectively eliminate Wifi enabling problems, setting-toggles-not-sticking, and 3G/Wifi switching problems (also eliminates the need for SetDNS!). I've seriously just eliminated most of the problems with this ROM by changing three lines of code.

*Edit*: It looks like that fixed outgoing MMS too.









*Edit again: *This should also fix those having trouble switching keyboards.


----------



## MadCutter

So far the only real problems I've had from this rom since I flashed it (besides the expected) is when I boot to my vortex slot . If I turn off turn off screen manually it won't come back on most of the time. Plus it is very easy to freeze my phone up. I have to pull battery in either case. I can restore my liquid nandroid to phone rom instead of ICS and the problems in vortex go away. All other slots run fine with ICS as phone rom though. Doesn't make sense to me but, I've triple checked just to make sure I wasn't crazy.


----------



## fireworksordie

firstEncounter said:


> I've seriously just eliminated most of the problems with this ROM by changing three lines of code.


That is hilarious, and also incredible. Thanks for all of your effort (seriously). It's nice to know that my DX can still hang in there with the newer, shinier devices.


----------



## bigshotrob22

firstEncounter said:


> Just modified /init to have double the property slots. This should effectively eliminate Wifi enabling problems, setting-toggles-not-sticking, and 3G/Wifi switching problems (also eliminates the need for SetDNS!). I've seriously just eliminated most of the problems with this ROM by changing three lines of code.
> 
> *Edit*: It looks like that fixed outgoing MMS too.
> 
> *Edit again: *This should also fix those having trouble switching keyboards.
> 
> *Another edit: *Gallery doesn't seem to FC anymore even with Sync Google Photos enabled.


Wow! A few lines of code and you fix more then half the issues! Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

That's amazing. You continue to amaze me! I already use this as my daily driver and now its about to get better









Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## zach.discgolf

I'm sure you're mashing all your new init changes together now! I'll have to give this a whirl tomorrow, if it's out, but do get some sleep. Awesome work my man!

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## masterchung7

For those who want the original bootanimation, use root explorer and navigate to beta 2 encounterics; then go to system/media in the zip file and you will see the old boot animation. Extract the bootanimation from beta 2 and move it to system/media in your phone's system after mounting system as r/w before moving then to r/o after. And delete the old boot animation.
Cheers.


----------



## johnomaz

I love when you post Encounter. The topics really stay on topic with bug issues and fixes. I can't wait for the official beta 3 to be on the OP. Hats off man. I'm rocking beta 2 and still loving it big time.


----------



## Blacksantron

bobcaruso said:


> Folks, please, this is an early beta release of a firmware not designed to run on the Droid X, those who are not familiar with SBFing, Clockwork Recovery, file system formating and nandroid backup & restoring, should not be trying this rom.
> 
> Although there are people stating this is their daily rom, IT IS BY NO MEANS READY FOR GENERAL USE.
> 
> That's why there are so many (dumb) posts here. This is provided as a test rom, for feedback to the dev, you should at least be experienced enough to properly install and use.
> 
> Edit: Firstencounter, you should have a more explicit statement to this effect, in the OP, might save a whole lot of forum space if the inexperienced user stays away from this for now


Exactly... Well put and it would have been timely many pages ago

I don't even post questions.. Just skim thru pages of "how do I sbf?" And "what is cwr?" questions till I read a post from the Dev.

sarcasm edit: what's the eta for camera?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dbus08

Everything works fine and i'm loving pre-beta 3, but my Home key seems to not be working. Should i just do wipes and then reflash?


----------



## bigshotrob22

dbus08 said:


> Everything works fine and i'm loving pre-beta 3, but my Home key seems to not be working. Should i just do wipes and then reflash?


Did you fix permissions? Usually that happens when u do. Most likely reflash and you should be good

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dbus08

bigshotrob22 said:


> Did you fix permissions? Usually that happens when u do. Most likely reflash and you should be good
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Hmm, i didnt fix permissions. It will work if for say the phone is asleep it'll turn the screen on but thats it. Maybe i had a bad download or something.

But i'll reflash tomorrow, easy fix but annoying considering its almost 4, i'll wait .


----------



## logitechz

dbus08 said:


> Hmm, i didnt fix permissions. It will work if for say the phone is asleep it'll turn the screen on but thats it. Maybe i had a bad download or something.
> 
> But i'll reflash tomorrow, easy fix but annoying considering its almost 4, i'll wait .


I had the same problem, after countless reboots and fixing permissions, what worked for me was wiping data and cache, I reinstalled the ROM and gapps.


----------



## jpmoo

MadCutter said:


> So far the only real problems I've had from this rom since I flashed it (besides the expected) is when I boot to my vortex slot . If I turn off turn off screen manually it won't come back on most of the time. Plus it is very easy to freeze my phone up. I have to pull battery in either case. I can restore my liquid nandroid to phone rom instead of ICS and the problems in vortex go away. All other slots run fine with ICS as phone rom though. Doesn't make sense to me but, I've triple checked just to make sure I wasn't crazy.


I had problems with a nandroid of Liquid I'd restored to a slot. I gave up on it and put a fresh install of CM4DX in there, which is working fine. I just use it for the camera.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PARick

searayman said:


> 3g working but signle strength is pretty low. ALso having trouble gettign wifi to turn on


In advanced settings of wifi, make sure "avoid poor connections" is unchecked.


----------



## tdburgess

how can I get the market on this rom? I have tried 3.3.11 and no go.


----------



## jh13

tdburgess said:


> how can I get the market on this rom? I have tried 3.3.11 and no go.


Did you install Gapps in the same session directly after installing the rom in Clockwork?


----------



## tgpms

tdburgess said:


> how can I get the market on this rom? I have tried 3.3.11 and no go.


Edit: ^Beat me to it^

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KevTN

Beta 3 is, for me, much more stable. No FC's yet..and when I take it off the dock this morning I did not have to reboot three time. Wifi/3g sdnet working like a charm...Thanks Encounter...


----------



## TallyHo

MadCutter said:


> ^^^ Lol! Finally somebody says it! ^^^


I tried to say it a few days ago and the thread hijackers jumped on me because they wanted a thread to talk about their verizon upgrade dates and other bs lol. Oh well, it is what it is.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cougar214

TallyHo said:


> I tried to say it a few days ago and the thread hijackers jumped on me because they wanted a thread to talk about their verizon upgrade dates and other bs lol. Oh well, it is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That I will agree was meeningless clutter.


----------



## BrutalSauce

KevTN said:


> Beta 3 is, for me, much more stable. No FC's yet..and when I take it off the dock this morning I did not have to reboot three time. Wifi/3g sdnet working like a charm...Thanks Encounter...


Agreed had my phone on my dock all night long and no reboots made me happy.


----------



## BrutalSauce

MadCutter said:


> So far the only real problems I've had from this rom since I flashed it (besides the expected) is when I boot to my vortex slot . If I turn off turn off screen manually it won't come back on most of the time. Plus it is very easy to freeze my phone up. I have to pull battery in either case. I can restore my liquid nandroid to phone rom instead of ICS and the problems in vortex go away. All other slots run fine with ICS as phone rom though. Doesn't make sense to me but, I've triple checked just to make sure I wasn't crazy.


Thats an issue with Boot Manager. It does that to me sometimes.


----------



## sageDieu

Beta 4 is running really well. Almost no issues except camera and a little bit of scrolling lag. This is great!


----------



## Fox_Dye

hey guys here is the CM9 bootanimation for those that don't know how to pull it out of the last zip. Which really shouldn't be too many of you. http://www.mediafire.com/?ry234pg4nu9qrk6


----------



## PARick

sageDieu said:


> Beta 4 is running really well. Almost no issues except camera and a little bit of scrolling lag. This is great!


Beta 4? Did I miss something?


----------



## BrutalSauce

sageDieu said:


> Beta 4 is running really well. Almost no issues except camera and a little bit of scrolling lag. This is great!


Beta 4 ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Fox_Dye

I'm still on betamax so I think I got left behind somewhere

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldopa

I'm also not seeing beta 4 release in the build folder. Anyway, I think I'll try this rom again. Like I said above, I flashed it on my d2 (others have it working fine), but i ended up having to sbf (it wouldn't let me restore any backup or flash another rom in cwr). Maybe it has something to do with it being a dx build? I picked stable recovery in boot menu. Great rom tho! I love me some ICS.


----------



## BrutalSauce

ldopa said:


> I'm also not seeing beta 4 release in the build folder. Anyway, I think I'll try this rom again. Like I said above, I flashed it on my d2 (others have it working fine), but i ended up having to sbf (it wouldn't let me restore any backup or flash another rom in cwr). Maybe it has something to do with it being a dx build? I picked stable recovery in boot menu. Great rom tho! I love me some ICS.


ಠ_ಠ ... really...


----------



## cobracon71

can someone please point me in the direction of the beta 3 and 4 builds


----------



## zach.discgolf

I'm loving beta 5! Fast camera, no lag, it's super fast! Thanks!

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## cobracon71

zach.discgolf said:


> I'm loving beta 5! Fast camera, no lag, it's super fast! Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


where oh where


----------



## LethalTomKitty

As far as i know their is no final beta 3 or 4 or 5(unless he is realeasing the builds to donaters first).


----------



## TallyHo

cougar214 said:


> That I will agree was meeningless clutter.


stop trolling me kid.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

This is my 2nd download of this rom. Everything is fine but the lag is killing me. Do u guys suggest sbfing then reflshing?

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## cougar214

TallyHo said:


> stop trolling me kid.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Trolling? Who's tolling? Not me. And sometimes I wish I was a kid. But then I realize I'm just a 37 year old toys r us kid and all is good.


----------



## cobracon71

LethalTomKitty said:


> As far as i know their is no final beta 3 or 4 or 5(unless he is realeasing the builds to donaters first).


lol well here is beta 3 http://db.tt/SdZb17F0

if someone could link me to 4 and 5 that would be great


----------



## sageDieu

Beta 6 is great so far. I love how firstEncounter rewrote the dalvik vm to make my phone have over 300mb free ram, everything runs so great.


----------



## cobracon71

yea and beta 7 is bomb diggety


----------



## BrutalSauce

sageDieu said:


> Beta 6 is great so far. I love how firstEncounter rewrote the dalvik vm to make my phone have over 300mb free ram, everything runs so great.


Stop trollin the damn n00bs. There is not beta 3, 4, or 5. There is an uncompleted beta 3 right now, but nothing else.


----------



## Sandman007

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> This is my 2nd download of this rom. Everything is fine but the lag is killing me. Do u guys suggest sbfing then reflshing?
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


bump

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## cobracon71

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> bump
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


try booting into cwr and wiping cache only


----------



## firstEncounter

Beta 3 released in a new development thread.


----------



## johnomaz

Sadly I must pass all the stupid posts to get to anything good.

Keep up the great work encounter!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox_Dye

BrutalSauce said:


> Stop trollin the damn n00bs. There is not beta 3, 4, or 5. There is an uncompleted beta 3 right now, but nothing else.










..... I'm taking my ball and going home. Lol

Also pre beta 3 doesn't seem to be sucking my battery as bad as beta 2. Can't wait to get a hold of a finished beta 3. It will be nice to have the fixes without the 3rd party apps.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## johnomaz

Oh wow, great timing for me to check in this morning!!!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox_Dye

Encounter you are the man just got done with a post and beating my kids and here you are with beta 3.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

cobracon71 said:


> try booting into cwr and wiping cache only


Still hanging up and lagging, I'm going back to build 2 for now

Edit: Nevermind Beta 3 final here i come


----------



## searayman

ANd I just flashed back to my nandroid back up of miui. If only a camera fix was in the near future....


----------



## Fox_Dye

the bright side is that they are making progress with the camera over at xda. Its not for our device but progress is progress.


----------



## durham

Can someone tell me how to flash build 3 (from build 2) without having to re-install all my apps? Put the zip into SD card's root directory, get into clockwork, and then? I typically delete system and cache, so I am guessing that's a no-no here. What steps do I follow?

Thanks SO much!


----------



## Sandman007

durham said:


> Can someone tell me how to flash build 3 (from build 2) without having to re-install all my apps? Put the zip into SD card's root directory, get into clockwork, and then? I typically delete system and cache, so I am guessing that's a no-no here. What steps do I follow?
> 
> Thanks SO much!


Just wipe system and cache and install. I just did that and booted up fine, Wiping system makes sure you get a clean install. I suggest you always wipe system and cache even when applying a new update


----------



## BrutalSauce

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Just wipe system and cache and install. I just did that and booted up fine, Wiping system makes sure you get a clean install. I suggest you always wipe system and cache even when applying a new update


He doesnt want to lose his apps. All you need to do is wipe cache thats it.


----------



## Sandman007

BrutalSauce said:


> Can someone tell me how to flash build 3 (from build 2) without having to re-install all my apps? Put the zip into SD card's root directory, get into clockwork, and then? I typically delete system and cache, so I am guessing that's a no-no here. What steps do I follow?
> 
> Thanks SO much!


Wiping system and cache doesnt make you lose your apps. I DID NOT say wipe data


----------



## Sandman007

I think I'm going to sbf, Build 3 prererlease was giving me lag issues. An this new Beta 3 Final is rebooting my phone half of the time that I'm connecting to my computer


----------



## shftn2gear97

Fox_Dye said:


> ..... I'm taking my ball and going home. Lol
> 
> Also pre beta 3 doesn't seem to be sucking my battery as bad as beta 2. Can't wait to get a hold of a finished beta 3. It will be nice to have the fixes without the 3rd party apps.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Weird I'm noticing that my battery being a little bit worse.

Sent from DX Gingerbread rooted


----------



## Xelios

Are you supposed to wipe system and cache before or after installing? Cause I did it after and I'm stuck at the red m lol.


----------



## firstEncounter

Xelios said:


> Are you supposed to wipe system and cache before or after installing? Cause I did it after and I'm stuck at the red m lol.


Wiping system erases your entire /system partition. How does it make sense to do it after?


----------



## Xelios

firstEncounter said:


> Wiping system erases your entire /system partition. How does it make sense to do it after?


To be honest, I don't really know much about the whole Android thing. I just read it and it seemed like a good idea at the time. I kind of realized it a little bit after haha.


----------



## Sandman007

Xelios said:


> Are you supposed to wipe system and cache before or after installing? Cause I did it after and I'm stuck at the red m lol.


Like FirstEncounter said you do it Before installing. You got 2 options.

1. At the blue led (Boot Logo) hitVol down. Go to recovery> latest recovery. This will put you in cwr where you can reflash.
2. If you dont get the blue led you need to sbf

If you dont know how to SBF PM me


----------



## Xelios

Yeah I wasn't getting to the LED, so I had to SBF. Thankfully I know how to use an SBF since I've made plenty of stupid mistakes like this haha.


----------



## Slomies

Been running Beta3 for a little bit now... No FC's, super fast and smooth... Loving this ROM! I wish the camera worked, but I can go without it.

Nice work firstEncounter!


----------



## Magnus

Any chance the property limit you increased might help using the 4.0.3 version?


----------



## durham

Was able flash without re-installing all apps by just installing from zip. Didn't see an option for "System wipe" without also wiping data...but it's working fine.

Love Google Talk working again! Great job, firstEncounter.


----------



## johnomaz

durham said:


> Can someone tell me how to flash build 3 (from build 2) without having to re-install all my apps? Put the zip into SD card's root directory, get into clockwork, and then? I typically delete system and cache, so I am guessing that's a no-no here. What steps do I follow?
> 
> Thanks SO much!


I didn't even wipe. I just flashed beta 3 and reflashed gapps. Everything seems to be just fine too.


----------



## Xelios

Despite my previous mistakes, I've finally got it running. Well done man, this runs better than beta 2, and that was a marvel in itself.


----------



## tslovejoy1969

durham said:


> Was able flash without re-installing all apps by just installing from zip. Didn't see an option for "System wipe" without also wiping data...but it's working fine.
> 
> Love Google Talk working again! Great job, firstEncounter.


Just to clarify, the option is called "format /system", not "wipe system", and it's in the "mounts and storage" menu in CWM. Formatting /system will not wipe data. I usually format /system and wipe cache (and Dalvik for good measure) when installing a new build.

-TSL


----------



## mds96

Great job and thanks again first Encounter for more awesome work on beta3!!

Speakerphone √
Dialer lag √
MMS (in & out) √
Other lag (scrolling) √
Wifi/3g switch, etc - 3g working fine, (wifi - will know later)


----------



## serx7

mds96 said:


> Great job and thanks again first Encounter for more awesome work on beta3!!
> 
> Speakerphone √
> Dialer lag √
> MMS (in & out) √
> Other lag (scrolling) √
> Wifi/3g switch, etc - 3g working fine, (wifi - will know later)


^^ ditto. Also: Wifi seems fine, switching b/n 3G and Wifi appears to work fine too (couldn't do that reliably in beta3 pre-release), and kybd switching appears fine too.

Thank you firstEncounter


----------



## fakiesk8r333

does anyone have the terminal commands for beta 2 to get the sd card to mount on a pc? need to transfer beta 3 over for flashing.


----------



## serx7

fakiesk8r333 said:


> does anyone have the terminal commands for beta 2 to get the sd card to mount on a pc? need to transfer beta 3 over for flashing.


I saved that off to a Draft msg in my Gmail..

in terminal:

su
[font=Roboto, Helvetica, arial, sans-serif]echo /dev/block/mmcblk0 > /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun0/file[/font]


----------



## logitechz

fakiesk8r333 said:


> does anyone have the terminal commands for beta 2 to get the sd card to mount on a pc? need to transfer beta 3 over for flashing.


I used AirDroid to transfer Beta 3 to my phone. The wireless transfer on this app works flawlessly and it's a pretty neat app overall, enjoy it!

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sand.airdroid&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5zYW5kLmFpcmRyb2lkIl0.


----------



## pandit1975

logitechz said:


> I used AirDroid to transfer Beta 3 to my phone. The wireless transfer on this app works flawlessly and it's a pretty neat app overall, enjoy it!
> 
> https://market.andro...mFpcmRyb2lkIl0.


DroidExplorer is what i use and it is an awesome tool and I personally believe a must have application for any DroidX users.


----------



## Maguel

How do you delete homescreens with Trebuchet? I can't seem to access dock or icons under launcher preferences either.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

i dont think you can, well i think you can with the new version but you have to be on 4.0.3 in order to use it. give nova launcher a try, its pretty great.


----------



## coltzfan

Got beta 3 downloaded and will give it a whirl in a bit. Sucks being away from home when flashing stuff. But I have not had any problems with previous, so I am good. I did have one bug that I think was mentioned a couple days ago......Going from car dock to answer a phone call, the phone freezes and have to pull battery or it will just keep on ringing and ringing and ringing.


----------



## St3rdroids

Will any of the cameras in the market work? Want to flash now that its the only issue.


----------



## Drocka

Short(short) Review:

1.so far the rom is good and i recommend at least a "try and see" !
2.Its stable but not stable enough to be a daily rom depending on how much your on your phone yourself
3.personally i will keep it my daily rom because i like the feel and navigation of ICS. If you have the same taste as me then definitely try it!

So right on . This will give flashaholics something to get tipsy on!


----------



## Sandman007

St3rdroids said:


> Will any of the cameras in the market work? Want to flash now that its the only issue.


No. the camera drivers have to be completely rewritten. Please use the search function next time you ask about a bug


----------



## Drocka

St3rdroids said:


> Will any of the cameras in the market work? Want to flash now that its the only issue.


I don't think so 
A fellow ICS user told me the camera would have to be coded by hand into the system which takes quite a while
Hopefully the camera fix will come soon in the future

* Deadly_Hamsters: No. the camera drivers have to be completely rewritten. Please use the search function next time you ask about a bug *


----------



## Sandman007

Drocka said:


> Short(short) Review:
> 
> 1.so far the rom is good and i recommend at least a "try and see" !
> 2.Its stable but not stable enough to be a daily rom depending on how much your on your phone yourself
> 3.personally i will keep it my daily rom because i like the feel and navigation of ICS. If you have the same taste as me then definitely try it!
> 
> So right on . This will give flashaholics something to get tipsy on!


+1 Ive been using this as my daily rom since the radio was fixed (Beta 2) and have never looked back


----------



## zackaryry

St3rdroids said:


> Will any of the cameras in the market work? Want to flash now that its the only issue.


The camera module is not loaded, so none of the cameras on the Market will work.

It has to be rewritten from scratch for the DX. This was stated a while ago, but this thread is an ocean of posts...

Edit: ninja'd~


----------



## error311

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> No. the camera drivers have to be completely rewritten. Please use the search function next time you ask about a bug


That's one thing I never understood with Droid X and 2nd init. Isn't the Camera drivers in the kernel, which is locked out ? Does 2nd init allow you to rewrite to it ? Or does it allow an modded kernel to load ontop of the stock kernel ? Which in an sense will make having an camera some what possible for the droid x/defy in the future.


----------



## loki993

OK first I'm one of the few people running this on a D2. still running beta 2 but will go to 3 soon.

first off its amazing even with the few bugs. I'm daily driving it right now. Battery life is by very far the best I've had on any rom, especially a 2nd init rom. I've been off charger since 7 this morning and I'm at 90 percent. granted the phones been in my pocket most of the day but still on cm7 i would be at 60 or less by now so don't know how you pulled that off but good job.

secondly is there no cm settings menu on this its not where it usually is

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## loki993

Also one other thing there is the option to boot into recovery when you hold power. Can we use that or boot to recovery with the blue led which I've seen people suggest

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## loki993

So can I just wipe caches and flash this and gapps if I'm already on beta 2 or are we still in wipe data territory? 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rj91791

Here are the things that I noticed were wrong compared to ICS (by the way, your doing amazing on this!!!); In the People app, the most called contacts are not shown in the gallery format that is presented on ICS. Also, I ve noticed that the pictures are all very low quality pictures when looked at the contact photo, yet they are all high quality photos. Another thing I noticed is that your not able to use quick response (someone calls you and you send a quick text back to alert them you are busy).Also, In the google calenders app, your not able to pinch to zoom the appointments. When I open the Movie Maker app, it reboots my phone up every time (this may be because theres not enough RAM for it). Im not going to nag about the speech app and the camera app since you already know it. Great job on this, its brought life back to my phone!!


----------



## wicozani

loki993 said:


> So can I just wipe caches and flash this and gapps if I'm already on beta 2 or are we still in wipe data territory?
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I've done well by just wiping system cache and Dalvik cache (advanced setting in CWR), and flashing. Flash Beta 3 and gappsv5.1.zip one after another while in the same CWR session. I also flashed the button mod and the followup search button mod (also in the same CWR session) with good results. All your programs and their data remain intact, and there should be no need to restore any program with TiBu if done this way. Good luck!


----------



## TwinShadow

I tried out Beta 3, but for some reason, I found it a bit slower compared to Beta 2. Not a significant difference, but was slightly annoying. What was even more annoying was Titanium Backup continuously not responding when I start it. I can't really do any restores of apps when it continues to freeze. Beta 2 didn't have that issue. Anyone else seeing that or is it just me? I have done a couple restarts, but nothing appears to make it respond any better.


----------



## zach.discgolf

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13377-ICS-Gmail-and-Calculator...-Blacked-Out!
ICS Gmail and Calculator... Blacked Out!
Pretty cool, looks good with ics, just thought I'd share

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Sandman007

Ok I finally redownloaded Beta 3 did a MD5 check and flashed. I have a problem though. I accidently deleted some stuff off my sd while trying to back up to my computer. One major thing I lost was all of my TIBU apps. So I was gonna redownload them using the market but only like 4 apps show up, Superuser, Rom Manager, and TIBU and JD Ultimate. I wiped data for Market and that doesnt bring my apps back.


----------



## Fox_Dye

Anyone know how to get the kindle app to work

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Drocka

I know the gallery bug is still active but i found another bug that may have to do with the gallery but just want to confirm :

When trying to choose a photo using "file explorer" not gallery for specific person on the contacts list, it doesn't set the photo you choose to that contact.
Is that a relative bug to the gallery situation or a bug of its own?


----------



## wicozani

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Ok I finally redownloaded Beta 3 did a MD5 check and flashed. I have a problem though. I accidently deleted some stuff off my sd while trying to back up to my computer. One major thing I lost was all of my TIBU apps. So I was gonna redownload them using the market but only like 4 apps show up, Superuser, Rom Manager, and TIBU and JD Ultimate. I wiped data for Market and that doesnt bring my apps back.


That's a bummer, though it wasn't necessary to wipe data and/or format system when going from a prior EncounterICS rom to beta 3; only wiping system cache and Dalvik cache work just fine. To make matters worse for you, in such a situation as you describe only your previously purchased apps will show up in your "My Apps" section of the market. If I were you, and I made a nandroid backup prior to this, I would restore my nandroid backup containing all the apps that you want, and either rearchive them with TiBu and/or only wipe cache before flashing again.


----------



## thescreensavers

Trying to play a video 1280x720 1gb, the audio is fine but Video skips bad, I guess this has to do with some of the Hardware rendering issues.

Edit: I also cant update or download from the market says an error occurred.


----------



## zach.discgolf

If anyone is interested I tweaked the gapps file and in included the black gmail and black calculator.
http://db.tt/F1dlZE27
Md5: b17f512d471eac3d636d761c67be0895















I loved the look, thought if share with fellow dx ice creamers

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Sandman007

wicozani said:


> That's a bummer, though it wasn't necessary to wipe data and/or format system when going from a prior EncounterICS rom to beta 3; only wiping system cache and Dalvik cache work just fine. To make matters worse for you, in such a situation as you describe only your previously purchased apps will show up in your "My Apps" section of the market. If I were you, and I made a nandroid backup prior to this, I would restore my nandroid backup containing all the apps that you want, and either rearchive them with TiBu and/or only wipe cache before flashing again.


I usely dont wipe data but I had to sbf because i was having issues. I only have 1 nandroid. hopefully has stuff.


----------



## Drocka

thescreensavers said:


> Trying to play a video 1280x720 1gb, the audio is fine but Video skips bad, I guess this has to do with some of the Hardware rendering issues.
> 
> Edit: I also cant update or download from the market says an error occurred.


Yeah the 3rd party apps seem to be having problems when it comes to viewing videos. There might be a work around


----------



## MnM.Inc

Don't think this is much of a bug so figured I'd post it here wallpaper scrolling, is there a way to enable that?


----------



## coltzfan

MnM said:


> Don't think this is much of a bug so figured I'd post it here wallpaper scrolling, is there a way to enable that?


Nova launcher does scrollable wallpapers.

???????? Having trouble connecting to Wi-Fi. When I put in the password the connect button becomes unclickable. Tried reboot and all that. But nothing. Anyone??

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Brazen Joe

I'm having trouble flashing this ROM. I'm on the latest cyanogenmod nightly 154 and have gone into clockwork mod wiped and have tried to flash this a couple times, but have gotten stuck on the M logo and had to SBF. I'm sure I'm missing something, can somebody point me in the right direction, I would love to run this ROM.


----------



## firstEncounter

Brazen Joe said:


> I'm having trouble flashing this ROM. I'm on the latest cyanogenmod nightly 154 and have gone into clockwork mod wiped and have tried to flash this a couple times, but have gotten stuck on the M logo and had to SBF. I'm sure I'm missing something, can somebody point me in the right direction, I would love to run this ROM.


CyanogenMod nightlies are on Froyo kernel. SBF to .602.


----------



## coltzfan

Brazen Joe said:


> I'm having trouble flashing this ROM. I'm on the latest cyanogenmod nightly 154 and have gone into clockwork mod wiped and have tried to flash this a couple times, but have gotten stuck on the M logo and had to SBF. I'm sure I'm missing something, can somebody point me in the right direction, I would love to run this ROM.


Cm nightlies are on 340 kernel. You need to sbf to 602 or 605. Then you will be on the right kernel

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MnM.Inc

coltzfan said:


> Nova launcher does scrollable wallpapers.
> 
> ???????? Having trouble connecting to Wi-Fi. When I put in the password the connect button becomes unclickable. Tried reboot and all that. But nothing. Anyone??
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Try to reboot your router

What's this Nova Launcher your talking about?


----------



## mds96

@first Encounter. Have you made any progress on Flash and 3D rendering? I'm in no way rushing you, because you've done an outstanding job with this rom!! I've probably tried atleast six games( that involve 3D), with no luck. I know that it is one of the issues that you already know about, just curious is all


----------



## coltzfan

Well it is odd. I am at my inlaws house and trying to connect to their wifi and everytime the connect button went away. So tried on other droid and same thing. So it must be the network not the phone.


----------



## martian-dx7

TwinShadow said:


> I tried out Beta 3, but for some reason, I found it a bit slower compared to Beta 2. Not a significant difference, but was slightly annoying. What was even more annoying was Titanium Backup continuously not responding when I start it. I can't really do any restores of apps when it continues to freeze. Beta 2 didn't have that issue. Anyone else seeing that or is it just me? I have done a couple restarts, but nothing appears to make it respond any better.


I also flashed beta 3 and found it much slower than beta 2, and the 3g/wifi connection was poor. I even wiped data to see if it made any difference but it did not. So I flashed back to beta 2 which is working fine for me.


----------



## rozelle25

Anybody have tether working? I'm not having much luck. Thanks.


----------



## masterchung7

Strangely I'm not having anyone problems withTB v4.6.4.1. Via rom toolbox it reads my vsel settings to be much higher than require 58 vsel at 300mhz though I lowered it in the boot menu. The rom definately feels faster than beta 2. I did some tweaks to make it faster as far as oom, build.prop, and sysctl changes. I'll wait to see how the battery fares, but still going strong after 10 hours of moderate use. Also wifi was strange at first, but I froze set DNS and rebooted no problems after.


----------



## stm_

Some minor issues with 3g at first but after that im stoked with the results. All the known bugs are known and im not experiencing any problems with any of my apps so far. Thanks First for your time and effort. Thanks to you we now have new life added to our beloved X.


----------



## Sandman007

MnM.Inc said:


> Try to reboot your router
> 
> What's this Nova Launcher your talking about?


Nova Launcher:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071

I use it, Verynice, Be sure to install it as a system app if you want widgets, Instructions to do this are in the link


----------



## Drocka

masterchung7 said:


> Strangely I'm not having anyone problems withTB v4.6.4.1. Via rom toolbox it reads my vsel settings to be much higher than require 58 vsel at 300mhz though I lowered it in the boot menu. The rom definately feels faster than beta 2. I did some tweaks to make it faster as far as oom, build.prop, and sysctl changes. I'll wait to see how the battery fares, but still going strong after 10 hours of moderate use. Also wifi was strange at first, but I froze set DNS and rebooted no problems after.


,
,Did you freeze setDNS with TB v4.6?


----------



## coltzfan

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Nova Launcher:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071
> 
> I use it, Verynice, Be sure to install it as a system app if you want widgets, Instructions to do this are in the link


You can also extract the apk from the zip file. Place it in the app folder of the system folder. Change permissions and reboot.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jays2Kings

coltzfan said:


> You can also extract the apk from the zip file. Place it in the app folder of the system folder. Change permissions and reboot.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Even easier for those with titanium pro, it has an option to convert it to a system app, no reboot.


----------



## OldBaldy

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I usely dont wipe data but I had to sbf because i was having issues. I only have 1 nandroid. hopefully has stuff.


You could try app extractor from the market. It will show you what's in the nandroid and let you restore what you want without restoring the while thing.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.handyandy.appextractor

Sent from my DROIDX w/Vortex RC1


----------



## coltzfan

+1 to app extractor. Nice little tool.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## scratchandsniff

Does anyone know where I can find a boot animation of the nyandroid from the easter egg (ice cream sandwiches not rainbow)?


----------



## Lan4576

I installed both the ROMS and the GApps at the same time, none of the Google Apps show up.

I'm also getting weird things such as the home button not working and the lockscreen not showing up, despite having it enabled.

Thanks in advance,

Landon


----------



## colonel panic

Lan4576 said:


> I installed both the ROMS and the GApps at the same time, none of the Google Apps show up.
> 
> I'm also getting weird things such as the home button not working and the lockscreen not showing up, despite having it enabled.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Landon


Check the MD5 for a corrupted download?


----------



## Lan4576

colonel panic said:


> Check the MD5 for a corrupted download?


MD5 sums match.


----------



## bigdog357

@ firstencounter.very nice beta 3,works great.thanks.


----------



## dbus08

Lan4576 said:


> I installed both the ROMS and the GApps at the same time, none of the Google Apps show up.
> 
> I'm also getting weird things such as the home button not working and the lockscreen not showing up, despite having it enabled.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Landon


I had the same issue yesterday, just factory reset data wipe everything twice and reflash rom and gapps and youll be good.


----------



## milski65

Have a question. On beta 3. Is the usb mass storage (usb disconnected) suppose to be left in disable mode? Always shows up on reboot.


----------



## thescreensavers

^ its just the app, only need to enable it when you connect a USB cable to put it into mass storage mode



Drocka said:


> Yeah the 3rd party apps seem to be having problems when it comes to viewing videos. There might be a work around


Its not third party, its the Gallery. When using a ThirdParty player, Diceplayer in beta 2 was giving me a "cant use hardware render" which is probrally the exact issue Gallery is having also. Rendering issues are known so nothing new

I havent heard anyone talk about the market bug, did my install go bad? I cant install anything from the market.


----------



## Lan4576

dbus08 said:


> I had the same issue yesterday, just factory reset data wipe everything twice and reflash rom and gapps and youll be good.


Just did it. No dice. GApps still absent, lockscreen lost somewhere, and home button not functional. Thanks though!


----------



## vwxyuqo

hey guys, i just wondering, how can i get my mms to work?
since im not using verizon as my carrier, do i have to change something to make it work?
because it stucked at sending everytime i tried sending a mms :/

hope someone can help me, thanks

and for everyone who gets annoyed by the notification from USB-MST everytime do a reboot, might wanna try "rom toolbox" and use "auto start manager" feature to disabling it at startup.
also with this you can change the lame boot animation
hope this helps


----------



## APerfect10

I just wanted to say thanks firstEncounter. Beta 3 looked feature rich enough for me to give it a try and everything went well and it's running great! I've donated $10 for your work and I urge everyone else, who has not yet donated, to do the same.

Best regards,

Derek


----------



## masterchung7

Drocka said:


> ,
> ,Did you freeze setDNS with TB v4.6?


Yes


----------



## SaurusX

I was going to try out Nova Launcher, but the update.zip at xda just gives me a status 0 error upon trying to install. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## dsr13

Try installing the .apk instead and then updating it from the nova menu

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dsr13

I've never made build.prop edits before, so to change the max events, it the correct line:
windowsmgr .max_events_per_sec=95 ?
can I just edit that to 150, save and reboot?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## jonwgee

Does the installer script for b3final not format system? Most Roms I've installed have this written in as the first step in the flashing process...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mds96

@dsr13. Yes I've been told that will work. I didnt do it that way, but i was told I could do it the way you want to. Just a heads up though, CM7 is set for 95 and scrolling is really fast for me on FE's ICS Rom. Not sure if you're gonna notice much difference


----------



## dsr13

I'll give it a try and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## Xelios

Yeah that's the build.prop line to change. I didn't notice much of a difference after editing it, but I also didnt notice a detrimental effect either.


----------



## Sandman007

Cant get my sd card to mount for the life of me. I plug it up then click enable UMS and it says Failure needs USB connection, wtf

Edit: I think its my computer. Takes it a long time to notice a USB connection. But ive got it now


----------



## Dshoe

I am trying Nova launcher but I don't think I really like it. It looks really nice but its not as fast as I want a launcher to be. Little lag here and there annoys me so I think I'll stick with ADW EX.


----------



## Sandman007

Dshoe said:


> I am trying Nova launcher but I don't think I really like it. It looks really nice but its not as fast as I want a launcher to be. Little lag here and there annoys me so I think I'll stick with ADW EX.


keep in Mind its in Beta so check back later after a few updates and you might find that you like it


----------



## Dshoe

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> keep in Mind its in Beta so check back later after a few updates and you might find that you like it


Trust me I will. I like the style but ADW is so responsive already.


----------



## Sandman007

I'm expierencing lag and hangs ups and force clses again. I dont understand. Also my phone sometimes reboots once it turns on while its mounting the sd card. I have maybe 5 user apps installed if that and i checked the md5 of the download yesterday and it cheched out. I installed yestderday after a fresh sbf. what could be the problem. Beta 2 gave me no issues at all.

Edit: A reboot seemed to help. I think the Google Music app is constanly scanning for music and thats what giving me issues


----------



## Dshoe

I haven't seen anyone talk about this yet but Smart Keyboard Pro definitely lags and I'm getting tired of the ICS keyboard. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Sandman007

Dshoe said:


> I haven't seen anyone talk about this yet but Smart Keyboard Pro definitely lags and I'm getting tired of the ICS keyboard. Anyone have any suggestions?


 LOL the ICS keyboard lags for me but Smart Keyboard Pro is fine for me. LMAO


----------



## Xelios

The ICS keyboard is fine for me. Swype also works just fine, no issues with that if you want to give it a shot.


----------



## durham

Both ICS Keyboard and Swiftkey are sort of hit-or-miss in terms of giving me word suggestions as I type. In reply boxes it should show up on, it doesn't, nor does it auto correct any mistakes (like making teh turn into the). Anyone else experiencing the same problem, or find a fix?


----------



## dest

Not sure if this is a rom issue or an ICS issue but I'm having trouble getting any Upnp DLNA client's to function.

The following is what I'm seeing:
1) launch Wifi, wait for connect, verify connectivity
2) Launch Upnp client
3) Upnp client doesn't find any servers
4) Wifi becomes unstable
5) Toggle Wifi off/on to use again

I traced out the output from UpnpPlay which is the one i normally use and see this:



Code:


<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718): warning<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718): java.net.BindException: bind failed: EADDRNOTAVAIL (Cannot assign requested address)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at libcore.io.IoBridge.bind(IoBridge.java:89)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at java.net.PlainDatagramSocketImpl.bind(PlainDatagramSocketImpl.java:68)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at java.net.DatagramSocket.bind(DatagramSocket.java:463)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at java.net.DatagramSocket.<init>(DatagramSocket.java:410)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at org.cybergarage.upnp.ssdp.HTTPUSocket.open(HTTPUSocket.java:139)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at org.cybergarage.upnp.ssdp.HTTPUSocket.<init>(HTTPUSocket.java:63)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at org.cybergarage.upnp.ssdp.SSDPSearchResponseSocket.<init>(SSDPSearchResponseSocket.java:46)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at org.cybergarage.upnp.ssdp.SSDPSearchResponseSocketList.open(SSDPSearchResponseSocketList.java:102)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at org.cybergarage.upnp.ControlPoint.start(ControlPoint.java:1029)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at org.cybergarage.upnp.ControlPoint.start(ControlPoint.java:1073)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at cx.hoohol.silanoid.CyberCtrlPoint.<init>(CyberCtrlPoint.java:106)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at cx.hoohol.silanoid.SilService.initDevices(SilService.java:141)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at cx.hoohol.silanoid.SilService$1.run(SilService.java:96)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:856)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718): Caused by: libcore.io.ErrnoException: bind failed: EADDRNOTAVAIL (Cannot assign requested address)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at libcore.io.Posix.bind(Native Method)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at libcore.io.ForwardingOs.bind(ForwardingOs.java:39)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at libcore.io.IoBridge.bind(IoBridge.java:87)<br />
W/CyberGarage( 6718):   ... 13 more<br />

If I had to guess I'd say it's having trouble getting the current IP in order to setup the broadcast. There are more Information lines if it be helpful... Again i'm not sure though if this is an overall framework change or not, i have no other ICS installations to test with.

While I was at it, I dumped the info when launching flash in case it be helpful:



Code:


<br />
I/ActivityManager( 2083): START {act=android.intent.action.VIEW dat=https://settings.adobe.com flg=0x3000000 cmp=com.android.browser/.BrowserActivity} from pid 2083<br />
D/TransferQueue( 6914): Now we set the upload to GpuUpload<br />
E/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 1920): unknown stream type<br />
E/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 1920): unknown stream type<br />
E/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 1920): unknown stream type<br />
E/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 1920): unknown stream type<br />
E/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 1920): unknown stream type<br />
D/WebViewTimersControl( 6914): onBrowserActivityResume<br />
D/WebViewTimersControl( 6914): Resuming webview timers, [email protected]<br />
W/BaseUi  ( 6914): mMainView is already attached to wrapper in attachTabToContentView!<br />
W/BaseUi  ( 6914): mContainer is already attached to content in attachTabToContentView!<br />
I/WindowManager( 2083): createSurface Window{418b9360 com.android.browser/com.android.browser.BrowserActivity paused=false}: DRAW NOW PENDING<br />
W/InputManagerService( 2083): Starting input on non-focused client [email protected] (uid=10026 pid=2371)<br />
W/Tab	 ( 6914): Failed to save back/forward list for [URL=https://settings.adobe]https://settings.adobe[/URL].com/<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1920): [URL=AudioStreamOutMot::standby]AudioStreamOutMot::standby[/URL] called<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1920): Output 0x17318 entering standby<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1920): Closing Output device<br />
D/dalvikvm( 6914): GC_CONCURRENT freed 200K, 3% free 12019K/12359K, paused 6ms+5ms<br />
W/webview ( 6914): java.lang.Throwable: Warning: A WebView method was called on thread 'WebViewCoreThread'. All WebView methods must be called on the UI thread.  Future versions of WebView may not support use on other threads.<br />
W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.WebView.checkThread(WebView.java:9355)<br />
W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.WebView.getSettings(WebView.java:4053)<br />
W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.ZoomManager.getReadingLevelScale(ZoomManager.java:317)<br />
W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.WebView.getReadingLevelScale(WebView.java:2448)<br />
W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.WebViewCore.setupViewport(WebViewCore.java:2487)<br />
W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.WebViewCore.didFirstLayout(WebViewCore.java:2258)<br />
W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.JWebCoreJavaBridge.nativeServiceFuncPtrQueue(Native Method)<br />
W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.JWebCoreJavaBridge.handleMessage(JWebCoreJavaBridge.java:115)<br />
W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)<br />
W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.WebViewCore$WebCoreThread.run(WebViewCore.java:722)<br />
W/webview ( 6914):	  at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:856)<br />
D/libEGL  ( 6914): loaded /system/lib/egl/libEGL_POWERVR_SGX530_125.so<br />
D/libEGL  ( 6914): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_POWERVR_SGX530_125.so<br />
D/libEGL  ( 6914): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_POWERVR_SGX530_125.so<br />

Thanks again for all your hard work


----------



## firstEncounter

dest said:


> Not sure if this is a rom issue or an ICS issue but I'm having trouble getting any Upnp DLNA client's to function.
> 
> The following is what I'm seeing:
> 1) launch Wifi, wait for connect, verify connectivity
> 2) Launch Upnp client
> 3) Upnp client doesn't find any servers
> 4) Wifi becomes unstable
> 5) Toggle Wifi off/on to use again
> 
> I traced out the output from UpnpPlay which is the one i normally use and see this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718): warning<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718): java.net.BindException: bind failed: EADDRNOTAVAIL (Cannot assign requested address)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at libcore.io.IoBridge.bind(IoBridge.java:89)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at java.net.PlainDatagramSocketImpl.bind(PlainDatagramSocketImpl.java:68)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at java.net.DatagramSocket.bind(DatagramSocket.java:463)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at java.net.DatagramSocket.<init>(DatagramSocket.java:410)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at org.cybergarage.upnp.ssdp.HTTPUSocket.open(HTTPUSocket.java:139)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at org.cybergarage.upnp.ssdp.HTTPUSocket.<init>(HTTPUSocket.java:63)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at org.cybergarage.upnp.ssdp.SSDPSearchResponseSocket.<init>(SSDPSearchResponseSocket.java:46)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at org.cybergarage.upnp.ssdp.SSDPSearchResponseSocketList.open(SSDPSearchResponseSocketList.java:102)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at org.cybergarage.upnp.ControlPoint.start(ControlPoint.java:1029)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at org.cybergarage.upnp.ControlPoint.start(ControlPoint.java:1073)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at cx.hoohol.silanoid.CyberCtrlPoint.<init>(CyberCtrlPoint.java:106)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at cx.hoohol.silanoid.SilService.initDevices(SilService.java:141)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at cx.hoohol.silanoid.SilService$1.run(SilService.java:96)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:856)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718): Caused by: libcore.io.ErrnoException: bind failed: EADDRNOTAVAIL (Cannot assign requested address)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at libcore.io.Posix.bind(Native Method)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at libcore.io.ForwardingOs.bind(ForwardingOs.java:39)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   at libcore.io.IoBridge.bind(IoBridge.java:87)<br />
> W/CyberGarage( 6718):   ... 13 more<br />
> 
> If I had to guess I'd say it's having trouble getting the current IP in order to setup the broadcast. There are more Information lines if it be helpful... Again i'm not sure though if this is an overall framework change or not, i have no other ICS installations to test with.
> 
> While I was at it, I dumped the info when launching flash in case it be helpful:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> I/ActivityManager( 2083): START {act=android.intent.action.VIEW dat=https://settings.adobe.com flg=0x3000000 cmp=com.android.browser/.BrowserActivity} from pid 2083<br />
> D/TransferQueue( 6914): Now we set the upload to GpuUpload<br />
> E/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 1920): unknown stream type<br />
> E/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 1920): unknown stream type<br />
> E/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 1920): unknown stream type<br />
> E/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 1920): unknown stream type<br />
> E/AudioPolicyManagerBase( 1920): unknown stream type<br />
> D/WebViewTimersControl( 6914): onBrowserActivityResume<br />
> D/WebViewTimersControl( 6914): Resuming webview timers, [email protected]<br />
> W/BaseUi  ( 6914): mMainView is already attached to wrapper in attachTabToContentView!<br />
> W/BaseUi  ( 6914): mContainer is already attached to content in attachTabToContentView!<br />
> I/WindowManager( 2083): createSurface Window{418b9360 com.android.browser/com.android.browser.BrowserActivity paused=false}: DRAW NOW PENDING<br />
> W/InputManagerService( 2083): Starting input on non-focused client [email protected] (uid=10026 pid=2371)<br />
> W/Tab	 ( 6914): Failed to save back/forward list for [URL=https://settings.adobe]https://settings.adobe[/URL].com/<br />
> D/AudioHardwareMot( 1920): [URL=AudioStreamOutMot::standby]AudioStreamOutMot::standby[/URL] called<br />
> D/AudioHardwareMot( 1920): Output 0x17318 entering standby<br />
> D/AudioHardwareMot( 1920): Closing Output device<br />
> D/dalvikvm( 6914): GC_CONCURRENT freed 200K, 3% free 12019K/12359K, paused 6ms+5ms<br />
> W/webview ( 6914): java.lang.Throwable: Warning: A WebView method was called on thread 'WebViewCoreThread'. All WebView methods must be called on the UI thread.  Future versions of WebView may not support use on other threads.<br />
> W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.WebView.checkThread(WebView.java:9355)<br />
> W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.WebView.getSettings(WebView.java:4053)<br />
> W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.ZoomManager.getReadingLevelScale(ZoomManager.java:317)<br />
> W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.WebView.getReadingLevelScale(WebView.java:2448)<br />
> W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.WebViewCore.setupViewport(WebViewCore.java:2487)<br />
> W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.WebViewCore.didFirstLayout(WebViewCore.java:2258)<br />
> W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.JWebCoreJavaBridge.nativeServiceFuncPtrQueue(Native Method)<br />
> W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.JWebCoreJavaBridge.handleMessage(JWebCoreJavaBridge.java:115)<br />
> W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
> W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)<br />
> W/webview ( 6914):	  at android.webkit.WebViewCore$WebCoreThread.run(WebViewCore.java:722)<br />
> W/webview ( 6914):	  at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:856)<br />
> D/libEGL  ( 6914): loaded /system/lib/egl/libEGL_POWERVR_SGX530_125.so<br />
> D/libEGL  ( 6914): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_POWERVR_SGX530_125.so<br />
> D/libEGL  ( 6914): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_POWERVR_SGX530_125.so<br />
> 
> Thanks again for all your hard work


About the first problem, you're correct. It's probably trying to bind to 0.0.0.0. I'm just not sure where it gets this incorrect address, especially now that I fixed the property system and "getprop dhcp.tiwlan0.ipaddress" returns the correct IP.

About flash, I looked at my own logcat too, there's no lead on why it isn't working. The webkit throwable is thrown multiple times during normal usage and there's no Flash-specific error. Even if that throwable was the problem, it's not like I've modified any webkit code. So I'm not sure...


----------



## paul5259

I installed the ROM this morning and it runs very smooth. I have a few issue if anyone can help:

- how do you modify the theme?
- the camera is not working
-locate the advanced sensor setting for the screen brightness.

thanks-


----------



## wicozani

Probably not a bug to report, but has anyone else noticed that your MAC address changes with each reboot? My work was using MAC address filtering on their wireless access point, and for the life of me I couldn't get a work wifi connection going, though I had one at home. It took me a while to realize that every reboot changes the MAC address. Must have something to do with 2nd init ROMs or something. Google the topic and you'll see other phones/OS that have this problem. My issue at work was rectified when wifi access was changed from MAC filtering to WEP passphrase security.


----------



## firstEncounter

paul5259 said:


> Probably not a bug to report, but has anyone else noticed that your MAC address changes with each reboot? My work was using MAC address filtering on their wireless access point, and for the life of me I couldn't get a work wifi connection going, though I had one at home. It took me a while to realize that every reboot changes the MAC address. Must have something to do with 2nd init ROMs or something. Google the topic and you'll see other phones/OS that have this problem. My issue at work was rectified when wifi access was changed from MAC filtering to WEP passphrase security.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5650-wip-guide-nvs-map-creation-aka-how-i-fixed-my-wifimac-issues/


----------



## dddjames

I assume the answer is yes, but to save myself some time backing up, thought I'd ask:

Do I need to wipe Data coming from Beta 2 to Beta 3?


----------



## BrutalSauce

dddjames said:


> I assume the answer is yes, but to save myself some time backing up, thought I'd ask:
> 
> Do I need to wipe Data coming from Beta 2 to Beta 3?


No all you have to wipe is Cache


----------



## paul5259

thank you "firstencounter" 

Can anyone tell me why Google Voice Search is not working ? 
and 

Where the advanced sensor setting for the screen brightness ?

thank you


----------



## paul5259

thank you "firstencounter" 

Can anyone tell me why Google Voice Search is not working ? 
and 

Where the advanced sensor setting for the screen brightness ?

thank you


----------



## NinjaGoku

the rom is almost perfect Encounter thanks.
things i notice that my mic does work for voip calls 
flash doesnt work but i thought the new update for flash would work for ICS
and is there any way to get the coding for the camera?


----------



## zsld0423

not sure why, but my phone is not liking Beta3 at all. Tried to do a straight upgrade from Beta2 to Beta3, with a cache wipe, and ran fine at first, then after the 1st reboot it bogged down horribly and literally everything took forever to load, and constant reboots. So I did a complete data wipe and fresh install of Beta3 with the gapps, ran great with the first boot-up but as soon as I rebooted after a bit it went back to being extremely slow and unresponsive. Took about 1 minute after it booted up for the touchscreen to let me unlock, and this was with no apps or anything installed, just signed in with my google account. Soooo.. not sure why it's doing this to me, but for now i'll have to go back to Beta2, unless anyone has any info to give? lol


----------



## dddjames

BrutalSauce said:


> No all you have to wipe is Cache


Badass, Thanks.


----------



## SaurusX

zsld0423 said:


> Soooo.. not sure why it's doing this to me, but for now i'll have to go back to Beta2, unless anyone has any info to give? lol


I know you're not going to like this, but do a full data/cache wipe and start from the beginning. That's what I did and the only problems I've had are on the shrinking list of known bugs.


----------



## zsld0423

SaurusX said:


> I know you're not going to like this, but do a full data/cache wipe and start from the beginning. That's what I did and the only problems I've had are on the shrinking list of known bugs.


yeah i'd done that after it messed up from the straight upgrade from Beta2, but i suppose I can give it a try again. I've been running Beta3 while at work today and after 3hrs of being off the charger I went down to 50% =/ on Beta2 I would go a good 14hrs with even more use before I hit the 50% mark. But the mms fix and 3G/WiFi fix among others are kinda nice to have


----------



## SaurusX

paul5259 said:


> thank you "firstencounter" Can anyone tell me why Google Voice Search is not working ? and Where the advanced sensor setting for the screen brightness ? thank you


Again, if you were to read the original post you would know that voice input is not working yet. Your question about brightness though is worthy: There are no advanced brightness settings . They haven't been implemented into CM9 yet.


----------



## Lan4576

About my problem earlier, I wiped and re-flashed JUST the ROM and not GApps. Then later flashed GApps.

This allowed me to have a working lockscreen and homebutton. But sadly still no GApps, but I can still add a Google account to sync to in the Accounts & Sync


----------



## Zillamania

stuck at M can get into menu after blue light just not cwm have wiped and cleared cache. Really don't wanna sbf any options


----------



## SaurusX

Zillamania said:


> stuck at M can get into menu after blue light just not cwm have wiped and cleared cache. Really don't wanna sbf any options


You say you can get to the boot menu, but you can't get into CWM through the 'Last Recovery' option? If so, then I think your only option is SBF. If you CAN get into Clockwork through there you should be able to wipe data/cache and reinstall Beta3+Gapps.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

Zillamania said:


> stuck at M can get into menu after blue light just not cwm have wiped and cleared cache. Really don't wanna sbf any options


 go to latest recovery from that recovery. Use power button to select

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## deercreek

Something that I've noticed that I didn't notice with beta 2 is I get a message that "Android is upgrading" and it scans through 92 apps every time I reboot. Could this be because I'm using Boot Manager? I followed some directions I found, installed CM4DX-GB first, set it as my phone rom in Boot Manager, added my VorteX RC1 nandroid to the first SD slot, and then flashed this and gapps as the phone rom (after wiping cache/data/dalvik cache). So far I'm able to switch between this and VorteX without issue, but I get that "Android is upgrading" message every time I boot into beta 3, even if I just do a reboot from the power menu.


----------



## Zillamania

SaurusX said:


> You say you can get to the boot menu, but you can't get into CWM through the 'Last Recovery' option? If so, then I think your only option is SBF. If you CAN get into Clockwork through there you should be able to wipe data/cache and reinstall Beta3+Gapps.


dang any one know where i can find a .605 rather than waiting on the ota to download


----------



## SaurusX

There is no .605 SBF, but the .602 will get you where you need to be (the kernel is the same).

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/18860-all-droid-x-sbf-files.html


----------



## DefZer0

Anyone have issues with Google Music FC'ing? I tried re-installing it and clearing the app data and nothing helps. Have rebooted a few times as well with no luck. It doesn't open at all, just gives me a message of "Unfortunately, Music has stopped."

Otherwise, really loving this ROM. Thanks for giving my DX a longer life!


----------



## serx7

deercreek said:


> Something that I've noticed that I didn't notice with beta 2 is I get a message that "Android is upgrading" and it scans through 92 apps every time I reboot. Could this be because I'm using Boot Manager? I followed some directions I found, installed CM4DX-GB first, set it as my phone rom in Boot Manager, added my VorteX RC1 nandroid to the first SD slot, and then flashed this and gapps as the phone rom (after wiping cache/data/dalvik cache). So far I'm able to switch between this and VorteX without issue, but I get that "Android is upgrading" message every time I boot into beta 3, even if I just do a reboot from the power menu.


I'm seeing the exact same behavior. Not 100% sure, but I think it started after I fired up Boot Manager to run VorteX RC1 in a Slot. I also noticed that when booting back to EncounterICS from the VorteX RC1 slot ROM, it locks onto 3G even though wi-fi is still enabled. If I toggle wi-fi off, then back on, wi-fi kicks back in.


----------



## milski65

DefZer0 said:


> Anyone have issues with Google Music FC'ing? I tried re-installing it and clearing the app data and nothing helps. Have rebooted a few times as well with no luck. It doesn't open at all, just gives me a message of "Unfortunately, Music has stopped."
> 
> Otherwise, really loving this ROM. Thanks for giving my DX a longer life!


Google music working fine. Started up immediately with no fc's. Did just flash this yesterday though.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ph.Dad

Do you guys think the Droid X will have working camera before the Inc2 with these ICS builds? Trying to decide which phone to hold onto for the moment, and neither has a working camera right now. I want to jump on ICS as soon as this is fix...on either device!


----------



## Sandman007

DefZer0 said:


> Anyone have issues with Google Music FC'ing? I tried re-installing it and clearing the app data and nothing helps. Have rebooted a few times as well with no luck. It doesn't open at all, just gives me a message of "Unfortunately, Music has stopped."
> 
> Otherwise, really loving this ROM. Thanks for giving my DX a longer life!


Google music works fine here

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## coltzfan

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13425-romcm9-encounterics-x-beta-3-stability/

Please read the first post on this. It will answer alot of questions regarding universal bugs.


----------



## coltzfan

Ph.Dad said:


> Do you guys think the Droid X will have working camera before the Inc2 with these ICS builds? Trying to decide which phone to hold onto for the moment, and neither has a working camera right now. I want to jump on ICS as soon as this is fix...on either device!


As previously stated, the camera needs to be rewritten from scratch. ATM it is a priority, but I know for me, and others, it is way above my paygrade. Jump on ICS....even without the camera it is my daily driver.


----------



## mds96

Is anyone else having some lag scrolling through the app/widget drawer? If so...Is this fixable through the rom or is it the launcher itself? If anyone knows a fix, please fill me in. OCing doesnt seem to help


----------



## Ph.Dad

coltzfan said:


> As previously stated, the camera needs to be rewritten from scratch. ATM it is a priority, but I know for me, and others, it is way above my paygrade. Jump on ICS....even without the camera it is my daily driver.


I know it will involve a lot of coding and such, and I did install ICS to try it out for a good while. I am very impressed! Just can't go too long without the camera because I have two little ones that are always doing something photo-worthy and I need to be ready to snap the shot. My question was more aiming at trying to figure out which device would take longer to get the driver for ICS camera. DX, or Inc2? I can accept also that no one knows this answer, because it probably depends on too many variables.


----------



## TheCheeks

Beta3 is amazing, although I fear I've become too attached to MIUI...


----------



## Sandman007

While formatting and reinstalling windows 7 on my clmputer today I found a backup of my sdcard today. For those that don't know. Acidently formatted my sd today.

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## coltzfan

Ph.Dad said:


> I know it will involve a lot of coding and such, and I did install ICS to try it out for a good while. I am very impressed! Just can't go too long without the camera because I have two little ones that are always doing something photo-worthy and I need to be ready to snap the shot. My question was more aiming at trying to figure out which device would take longer to get the driver for ICS camera. DX, or Inc2? I can accept also that no one knows this answer, because it probably depends on too many variables.


I hear ya about the little ones. I had to flash back to liberty so I could video tape my sons play in school.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## thescreensavers

thescreensavers said:


> I havent heard anyone talk about the market bug, did my install go bad? I cant install anything from the market.


Bump, anyone else having this issue?


----------



## tedbalog

When trying to save images from the browser, the download is unsuccessful. Consequently, I believe this has caused the "Set Wallpaper" function to also not work. Is anyone having this issue?

Also, is the green LED supposed to be on while charging? I sleep with my phone on the nightstand charging and that sucker is bright!


----------



## BlueXtreme

I have been having a major problem with this ROM on my X. Everything will be working fine on the phone and when I go to reboot it'll get stuck at the M and I can't get into CWR because it says that it isn't found. I've had to SBF my phone everyday for the last 3 days. Any input as to what could be causing this?


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

tedbalog said:


> When trying to save images from the browser, the download is unsuccessful. Consequently, I believe this has caused the "Set Wallpaper" function to also not work. Is anyone having this issue?
> 
> Also, is the green LED supposed to be on while charging? I sleep with my phone on the nightstand charging and that sucker is bright!


Well for downloading images or any other files I suggest using dolphin browser. Default browser always sucks for downloading things. And for the LED light, it's not supposed to be on but for right now it's a bug.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## jpmoo

I was having terrible lag and freezing on beta 3. I uninstalled the Pure Calendar widget, which was working fine on beta 2, and all is well. Odd.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejs78

Anyone have issues with the Facebook app? It ends up using about 40% of my battery once started.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## d70

mikejs78 said:


> Anyone have issues with the Facebook app? It ends up using about 40% of my battery once started.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I think it's a known facebook app issue. I just uninstalled it and use Tinfoil Facebook instead.


----------



## thescreensavers

Anyone Use Skype? The App installs but for voice calls it says "Call Failed" I wonder if this has to do with the Voice input not working.


----------



## d70

Seriously, what the heck is this app at the bottom with a Chinese name? It's a system app. I don't think I have installed anything out of the norm.


----------



## jonwgee

Japanese keyboard support

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## d70

jonwgee said:


> Japanese keyboard support
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks! Found it too. Google Pinyin IME https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.inputmethod.pinyin&hl=en
At first, it was scary to see an app with a Chinese name with access to my personal info and network communication.


----------



## gavjamhawk

This ROM is fantastic. I'm sending my Bionic back to Motorola for a second time and have decided to stick to my Droid X even after it returns. The development of this ROM is definitely a major factor in that decision. I'll be selling the Bionic and waiting for a quad core to come along.

I can not come up with a good enough adjective to effectively describe how awesome it is to have such a bad arse ROM to keep my Droid X fresh. I like to donate for Android developments (ROMS, apps, support, whatever) that amaze me...and this certainly falls under that category. Get this man a beer!


----------



## christoph

Havent had a single issue all day other than slight keyboard lag in landacape mode.. no biggie. Surprising with all the replies here. My camera has been broken since I replaced my lcd so all good on that front. Cant wait for Flash to be working and it is perfect.


----------



## stryker

I'm taking a couple day break from working on my miui theme. So i decided to flash this ROM to see what Android 4.0 is all about. Must say this ROM is pretty awesome!! The devs did an awesome job putting this together. I'm going to ride this out for a few days. Can't stay long because i need to finish my theme on miui. But when I'm done, it might be time to start thinking about making a theme for this once it gets a little further along. Anyways great job everyone! I will be back!! Haha

«=(.stryker.miui.1.12.9.)=»


----------



## Drocka

loo\king foward to it stri\ker








,
,Does anyone have any new info on the Voice Input for EncounterICS or if it well ever be fixed?Is it possible?


----------



## TheCheeks

I came from the latest MIUI to ICS. Anyone noticing this ICS rom being absolutely terrible with battery life? Barely touched my phone today and it tanked from 100 to 20 in a few hours. It's only been a day so I'll test out reasons why it's dropping so fast, but figured I'd ask.


----------



## thescreensavers

I got 23hours and was at 80%. Its defiantly fine.


----------



## pchoi94

This was on an extended battery. Not as good as vortex but still pretty darn good for 2nd unit (and a lot of "tinkering"). Haven't calibrated yet...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## masterchung7

tedbalog said:


> When trying to save images from the browser, the download is unsuccessful. Consequently, I believe this has caused the "Set Wallpaper" function to also not work. Is anyone having this issue?
> 
> Also, is the green LED supposed to be on while charging? I sleep with my phone on the nightstand charging and that sucker is bright!


I checked the build.props and even though it says led=off its still green so it could be a bug.


----------



## masterchung7

Did you calibrate your battery? I just calibrated and I'm rocking 90% after 13 hours. I did some super undervolting which may affect the battery. Not facing any lag except right after boot, but even then the lag is only minor. Wifi and 3g are stable here, if youcre having problems, it might be a bad download. Confirm the checksum before flashing.


----------



## TheCheeks

thescreensavers said:


> Did you calibrate your battery? I just calibrated and I'm rocking 90% after 13 hours. I did some super undervolting which may affect the battery. Not facing any lag except right after boot, but even then the lag is only minor. Wifi and 3g are stable here, if youcre having problems, it might be a bad download. Confirm the checksum before flashing.


Good call, I'll calibrate next.


----------



## GodzMustBeCrazy

Can't wait to get the camera working...


----------



## brillntred06

battery life here is awesome! Generally getting over a full 24 hours before I'll have to charge with moderate use.


----------



## PARick

masterchung7 said:


> I checked the build.props and even though it says led=off its still green so it could be a bug.


Mine works fine. It shuts of at 90% and just blinks after.


----------



## coltzfan

PARick said:


> I realize this is the bug thread, and this isn't necessarily a bug. But, I got a bad download initially, and to make a long story short, had to sbf prior to installing Beta 3. I am not experiencing any issues reported. The only thing that could be a bug is titanium would not do a batch restore. For some reason I had to do them one at a time. But, perhaps since ICS is so new, you had to remove any hint of a previous ROM? Anyway, if you are experiencing numerous bugs, I now it is a pain, but I recommend doind a sbf and an all new, clean install. Well worth it IMHO.


Moved from release thread............

I was having issues with TiBu pro as well. I used the market fix within Tibu and fixed the links to the market and then did a batch restore. It took a little longer, but Tibu pro did restore all my apps.


----------



## jpmoo

Anyone using Plex? I can connect fine on wifi from Liberty installed to an SD card card slot. Can't connect in ICS, though. When I try to access my server in the browser, my phone doesn't even see it.

Would ICS be blocking me from getting to things on port 32400 for some reason?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutalSauce

tedbalog said:


> I checked the build.props and even though it says led=off its still green so it could be a bug.


The green LED is something that is caused by 2init roms on the Gingerbread kernel. There is no fix that we know of.


----------



## rozelle25

Anyone have tips on wifi thether? Barnacle does not work. I used the TBH hacked app and it looks like its running but my tablet doesn't recognize it in wifi settings. Also, my battery life has been so/so. I run it at 1000 mhz in SetCPU. Should I dial this down?


----------



## BrutalSauce

Drocka said:


> loo\king foward to it stri\ker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> ,Does anyone have any new info on the Voice Input for EncounterICS or if it well ever be fixed?Is it possible?


This man needs it since he cant type with out making a bunch of random characters in his posts.


----------



## d70

Please advise on how to calibrate. TIa.



masterchung7 said:


> Did you calibrate your battery? I just calibrated and I'm rocking 90% after 13 hours. I did some super undervolting which may affect the battery. Not facing any lag except right after boot, but even then the lag is only minor. Wifi and 3g are stable here, if youcre having problems, it might be a bad download. Confirm the checksum before flashing.


Also, can somebody recommend a good contact widget. I just want my pictures of the fav contacts on one of the home screens so I can touch to dial. Similar to how it shows up in the people tab in the dialer app.


----------



## Dshoe

Ever since I started using SetCPU I noticed that it frequently (I think after a reboot) will get stuck at 1000MHz and I have to change to another gov and then change it back for it to start underclocking. I've only really used conservative but I imagine its the same on the others too.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dsr13

Calibrate by charging to 100% (best to leave it in the charger for an hour or two after hitting 100% just to be sure). Next, reboot into CWR and wipe the battery stats (from the advanced menu). Or you could just download a battery calibration app...


----------



## ryn1727

rozelle25 said:


> Anyone have tips on wifi thether? Barnacle does not work. I used the TBH hacked app and it looks like its running but my tablet doesn't recognize it in wifi settings. Also, my battery life has been so/so. I run it at 1000 mhz in SetCPU. Should I dial this down?


I have been using Android Wifi Tether 3.1 Beta 9 with this rom and it works if you do'nt enable WiFi protection. I have noticed when I do enable WiFi protection none of my devices can see the SSID or manually connect to the hotspot anymore.


----------



## rozelle25

ryn1727 said:


> I have been using Android Wifi Tether 3.1 Beta 9 with this rom and it works if you do'nt enable WiFi protection. I have noticed when I do enable WiFi protection none of my devices can see the SSID or manually connect to the hotspot anymore.


Thanks for the tip. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## TokyNeg

Quick question... has anyone tried Beta 3 with Boot manager?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zeklandia

What did you change about the boot process? When I change CPU settings it doesn't boot, and it takes forever (5+ minutes) to boot normally. I am staying on beta2 until you fix that, and I did swap out the bootmenus from yours to DXC's to see if that would fix it. Nope.


----------



## dest

firstEncounter said:


> About the first problem, you're correct. It's probably trying to bind to 0.0.0.0. I'm just not sure where it gets this incorrect address, especially now that I fixed the property system and "getprop dhcp.tiwlan0.ipaddress" returns the correct IP.


fortunately the source for UpnpPlay is opensource so that might help us.

From the tracelog above and the source



Code:


 public HTTPUSocket()<br />
<br />
{										    <br />
	    open();										    <br />
}												    <br />
public boolean open()										    <br />
  {										    <br />
		  close();										    <br />
												     <br />
		  try {										    <br />
				  ssdpUniSock = new DatagramSocket();										    <br />
		  }										    <br />
		  catch (Exception e) {										    <br />
				  Debug.warning(e);										    <br />
				  return false;										    <br />
		  }										    <br />
												     <br />
		  return true;										    <br />
  }		    <br />

It looks like they are just using a generic call to DatagramSocket.

The definition that i'm seeing is:


> Constructs a datagram socket and binds it to any available port on the local host machine. The socket will be bound to the wildcard address, an IP address chosen by the kernel.


Just a quick browse seems to be it tries to load InetSocketAddress(0)

Not sure if any of that is helpful or not... I'd debug it more but my Java is a tad rusty.


----------



## RYANEJ25

does anyone know why the facebook app doesnt work. it always says

Loading...
Try again

when I hit try again it redirects me to teh website and out of the app?? alos it loads a weird fb page extreme mobile with no pics and only 1 post. if i click desktop site. its a 50/50 shot if its the mobile working site or full site... thanks for your help


----------



## Drocka

Noob question:
,
,How do you use folders on the homescreen ?


----------



## RYANEJ25

Drocka said:


> Noob question:
> ,
> ,How do you use folders on the homescreen ?


just drop an app over another on homescreen


----------



## stryker

Drocka said:


> Noob question:
> ,
> ,How do you use folders on the homescreen ?


I don't think you can use folders on the home screen on the stock launcher. I might be wrong though. I was looking for them too.

«=(.stryker.miui.1.12.9.)=»


----------



## Dshoe

You have to drag a shortcut on top of another one and it will create a folder.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnus

Anyone else having volume issues on a call? on this ROM i have people complaining that i sound like i'm whispering even when they turn there call volume all the way up. Went back to CM7 to make sure it wasn't my phone, and everything was fine on CM7 when talking to people.

Even if they don't say i'm quiet i can tell they are having trouble hearing me having to repeat myself quite often.


----------



## Drocka

Magnus said:


> Anyone else having volume issues on a call? on this ROM i have people complaining that i sound like i'm whispering even when they turn there call volume all the way up. Went back to CM7 to make sure it wasn't my phone, and everything was fine on CM7 when talking to people.
> 
> Even if they don't say i'm quiet i can tell they are having trouble hearing me having to repeat myself quite often.


,
,Yeah actually i have, i noticed my girlfriend saying : "i didnt here you babe say that again"
,I was wondering the same thing about the quality of the call on the other side


----------



## simonbarsinistr

Awesome work on this ROM! Donation on it's way!

Sent from my DX running Encounter ICS.


----------



## Dshoe

What CPU gov do you guys recommend? I've been using Conservative but I feel like interactive is smoother. What does smartass do? I guess I dont know much about the differences.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

Dshoe said:


> What CPU gov do you guys recommend? I've been using Conservative but I feel like interactive is smoother. What does smartass do? I guess I dont know much about the differences.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


smartass - developed by erasmux for his android kernel. Popular for its ability to use android's onboard suspend mechanism to keep the phone below a certain clock speed when screen is turned off. Also does slow ramp-up like the conservative governor.


----------



## ldopa

Smartass or interactiveX. I use the latter because when my phone is asleep it keeps my voltage and frequency at the min value. Plus, it runs fast imo


----------



## stryker

Dshoe said:


> You have to drag a shortcut on top of another one and it will create a folder.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks dude! It worked. just like on my ipod touch.

«=(.encounter.cm9.)=»


----------



## Dshoe

bobcaruso said:


> smartass - developed by erasmux for his android kernel. Popular for its ability to use android's onboard suspend mechanism to keep the phone below a certain clock speed when screen is turned off. Also does slow ramp-up like the conservative governor.


Alright cool I'll definitely try this out and report back.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jun991013

I just love this from thanks 1st encounter!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333

stryker said:


> Thanks dude! It worked. just like on my ipod touch.
> 
> «=(.encounter.cm9.)=»


booooooo!!!! no apple junk here buddy lol jk


----------



## Dshoe

Has anyone tried using powerboost or anything like that?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus

Dshoe said:


> Has anyone tried using powerboost or anything like that?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Chubbs

gardobus said:


> Sounds like a bad idea.


Leave me to it! I'll get on it now. Will let you know how it goes.

Edit: I am stuck at the boot logo, I seem to have lost my system directory! Oh well, time to SBF!


----------



## SilentAce07

bobcaruso said:


> Smartass or interactiveX. I use the latter because when my phone is asleep it keeps my voltage and frequency at the min value. Plus, it runs fast imo


How do you get those extra governors on the dx? I only have the 3 default governors when I use setcpu.


----------



## stryker

I got a question? Does the nova launcher work on this build since its on Android 4.0? Or does it have to be on a nexus?

«=(.miui.4.shizle.)=»


----------



## jun991013

stryker said:


> I got a question? Does the nova launcher work on this build since its on Android 4.0? Or does it have to be on a nexus?
> 
> «=(.miui.4.shizle.)=»


 yes it works flawlessly I'm on it now!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshoe

Are there any apps to adjust the light levels like in CM7?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333

clothednblack said:


> Adjbrightness app
> 
> sent from my Funktastic DX Miui


Be careful with that app, for me even when my screen was turned off the backlight wouldn't turn off completely.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Xelios

Just FYI, I'm running powerboost 2.2 to get the data unthrottler and I had no issues with it at all. I know someone asked about it on the last page.


----------



## Chubbs

Xelios said:


> Just FYI, I'm running powerboost 2.2 to get the data unthrottler and I had no issues with it at all. I know someone asked about it on the last page.


Really? I must have messed something up as now I am SBFing, what version of busybox did you install?


----------



## narbytrout

960 x 864 wallpapers do not align to center... yes I know the wallpaper does not scroll meaning, we only see 480 X 854 of any given wallpaper.

But, the crop feature in the gallery or any other gallery app I've used does not help to size/ align wallpapers to center.

Has anyone figured out a solution to this problem?


----------



## stryker

jun991013 said:


> yes it works flawlessly I'm on it now!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Did you install it in clockwork? Or the apk? Cause in clockwork it won't install, it aborts. Maybe i need to mount system first. Let me try. nope, i pulled it out of the zip and put it in the system app folder, it installed, but will not open. do i need to change the permissions or something? I don't want to make it default if it doesn't work.

«=(.miui.4.shizle.)=»


----------



## Xelios

Chubbs said:


> Really? I must have messed something up as now I am SBFing, what version of busybox did you install?


I didn't. When it asked to download the installer, I hit yes but it didn't install anything as far as I know. I should have mentioned this but it slipped my mind, don't install busybox. That will brick your phone and you'll need to SBF. Happened to me as well. I did manage to get the effects of PB without having to install busybox though, I got the unthrottler and the conservative governer.

EDIT: Wait, this is directed at clothednblack: Did you actually install BB or did you just get that from the thread? Because when I installed it, it just straight bricked my phone. How did you do it?


----------



## SilentAce07

Check out the battery life when I'm not using the phone much. It basically flatlines. Firstencounter you have somehow achieved incredible battery life on a stable ice cream sandwich beta on a phone with a locked bootloader. Incredible.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Misterroach

Should i be able to flash this over the latest build of CM7 for dx? or do i have to sbf back to the stock kernel?

This is the current info for my phone


----------



## Xelios

clothednblack said:


> I'm back on miui 1.12.9, already had BB installed along with PB, but I never did a mod check in powerboost to see if all mods were still running . BB 1.19 was the highest version I could get to work with PB
> 
> sent from my Funktastic DX Miui


Oh ok, so you had it pre-installed. That explains why yours didnt brick.

On a side note, PB mod checker will say that the mods are not installed if you do it without installing BB. However, I can assure that it is installed, because I just did a side-by-side data speed test with my brother's Droid X and mine is definitely quicker.

@Misterroach: That looks like the gingerbread version of CM7, correct? If so, you can flash it right over. Just make sure, while you're in clockwork, to wipe the /system and /cache, but not the /data section if you want to keep your apps. Wipe your /system and /cache before installing ICS, don't make the same mistake I did. You should be good after that.


----------



## coltzfan

Misterroach said:


> Should i be able to flash this over the latest build of CM7 for dx? or do i have to sbf back to the stock kernel?


If it gb version you can flash over. I see you are on the old base and so it might not hurt to get on .602 and install from there.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## coltzfan

Sorry double post


----------



## Misterroach

> @Misterroach: That looks like the gingerbread version of CM7, correct? If so, you can flash it right over. Just make sure, while you're in clockwork, to wipe the /system and /cache, but not the /data section if you want to keep your apps. Wipe your /system and /cache before installing ICS, don't make the same mistake I did. You should be good after that.


Alright, Thank you very much. Going to give it a shot now.


----------



## stm_

I must say im super impressed with the battery life, only thing i REALLY wish was working is flash because i use netflix and hulu (with flash web browser) all the time, not to mention NFL mobile. but i know that it will work itself out sooner or later.


----------



## Misterroach

I'll just sbf over to .602 just to be sure. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

any one try using adb with this rom?
i tried... and my phone went heywire...


----------



## burntcookie90

How do we set our own ringtones? It doesn't seem to he reading from the same folder in the sdcard.

Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Drocka

burntcookie90 said:


> How do we set our own ringtones? It doesn't seem to he reading from the same folder in the sdcard.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


,
,I used the regular music system app to set custom ring tones


----------



## SaurusX

stm_ said:


> I must say im super impressed with the battery life, only thing i REALLY wish was working is flash because i use netflix and hulu (with flash web browser) all the time, not to mention NFL mobile. but i know that it will work itself out sooner or later.


first Encounter did say that he'd be looking into getting flash working and that he didn't believe it would be difficult. Maybe something for Beta4?


----------



## ganggreen777

how to flash it. Im coming from liberty gb .602

would thus be a normal flash?

wipe data/cache
wipe dalvick
wipe...whatever else???

please let me know

the video gave me motion sickness and too long to view


----------



## dsr13

ganggreen777 said:


> how to flash it. Im coming from liberty gb .602 would thus be a normal flash? wipe data/cache wipe dalvick wipe...whatever else??? please let me know the video gave me motion sickness and too long to view


add in there: format system
To tell the truth, I usually format data&cache instead of wiping them (who am I kidding, I wipe them after anyway just to be sure.)


----------



## ganggreen777

dsr13 said:


> add in there: format system
> To tell the truth, I usually format data&cache instead of wiping them (who am I kidding, I wipe them after anyway just to be sure.)


So, takn from what you say: wipe all then flash (the "norm")

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ganggreen777

SaurusX said:


> first Encounter did say that he'd be looking into getting flash working and that he didn't believe it would be difficult. Maybe something for Beta4?


How far from Beta 4?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dgf2144

thescreensavers said:


> Anyone Use Skype? The App installs but for voice calls it says "Call Failed" I wonder if this has to do with the Voice input not working.


I tried adding Skype and "Skype mobile for Verizon" last night. My DX became unusably slow and unresponsive. After rebooting twice I managed to uninstall both Skypes and it ran better instantly. Unfortunately, since then I've had one or two random reboots while listening to (conincidence?) bluetooth music to my car. I didn't have any reboots in the first 24 hours (I just installed it 24 hours before adding skype).


----------



## Chubbs

Nemo aeternamn said:


> any one try using adb with this rom?
> i tried... and my phone went heywire...


Yeah, it works great. Are you sure you have ADB installed correctly?


----------



## d70

I downloaded vvm.apk (Verizon Visual Voicemail app) from http://www.chadhaney.com/droidXDefault/ but can't seem to get the to install. Has anybody been able to do that? Please advise.


----------



## routzong

d70 said:


> I downloaded vvm.apk (Verizon Visual Voicemail app) from http://www.chadhaney.com/droidXDefault/ but can't seem to get the to install. Has anybody been able to do that? Please advise.


Are you getting a message stating that a VVM app is already installed on the phone? If so... You need to change the build.prop file. Find the ro.HorizontalVVM entry and change it from =true to =false. I'm running com.vzw.vvm.androidclient-1.apk and it works just fine.


----------



## burntcookie90

If we want to switch back to a nandroid backup,such as libertyx3, are there any special precautions such as sbf? Or can we just flash the backup as usual.

Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dsr13

ganggreen777 said:


> So, takn from what you say: wipe all then flash (the "norm") Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That's a big 10-4


----------



## d70

It says Application Not Installed when trying to install using Root Explorer. I changed the permissions and everything. HorizontalVVM is already false. Where did you get your apk?



routzong said:


> Are you getting a message stating that a VVM app is already installed on the phone? If so... You need to change the build.prop file. Find the ro.HorizontalVVM entry and change it from =true to =false. I'm running com.vzw.vvm.androidclient-1.apk and it works just fine.


----------



## rozelle25

bobAbooey said:


> You might have to delete devices in your Amazon settings. Try that.
> 
> Your account- apps and devices . Then delete some of them .


+1, never knew how many versions of my X were in there. Search function works!


----------



## milski65

burntcookie90 said:


> If we want to switch back to a nandroid backup,such as libertyx3, are there any special precautions such as sbf? Or can we just flash the backup as usual.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You can't just flash your liberty nandroid. You need a rooted 602 or 605 nandroid to restore after you wipe data cache dalvik from here and restore that first.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jpmoo

Running System Panel, I'm showing CPU pinned at 100% most of the time. Is this normal?!?!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## milski65

jpmoo said:


> Running System Panel, I'm showing CPU pinned at 100% most of the time. Is this normal?!?!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I noticed that yesterday. Never had my cpu that high before

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

milski65 said:


> I noticed that yesterday. Never had my cpu that high before
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I've not experienced any race condition. Can someone having this issue run "top -m 10 -n 1" and tell me what process is using up all the CPU? (The process with most usage will display first)


----------



## inswva

Forgive me if I've missed this topic when I searched... I flashed Beta 3 yesterday (came from DXC MIUI 1.10.21) and was having no problems at all until I cleared the battery stats via CWR (probably coincidence). When I rebooted I got a notification that my internal memory was low (6.45GB in use, 15MB free) and just about everything started force closing. I went ahead and cleared everything and reflashed the ROM. Phone ran great until just a few minutes ago when I got the low space notification again and noticed only 19MB free in internal storage and got a bunch of force closes. I booted into CWR, cleared the cache and am still getting low space warnings and force closes.

I'm not a newbie to flashing ROMs but I am pretty limited when it comes to troubleshooting issues.

Any thoughts?

edit: for what it's worth, the only app I've installed is Android WiFi Tether v2.0.7. I was tethering all day yesterday and today. Don't know if this could be causing the problem or not.


----------



## Xelios

firstEncounter said:


> I've not experienced any race condition. Can someone having this issue run "top -m 10 -n 1" and tell me what process is using up all the CPU? (The process with most usage will display first)


I actually had the same issue earlier. Something was burning through juice on my battery and JuicePlotter confirms it. Plus Android OC kept showing my CPU at its max frequency when I wasn't doing anything.

Anyway I ran the terminal command that you posted and this is the readout that came from my phone for the top line.

9444 3% R 1 852k 396k fg app_0 top


----------



## firstEncounter

Xelios said:


> I actually had the same issue earlier. Something was burning through juice on my battery and JuicePlotter confirms it. Plus Android OC kept showing my CPU at its max frequency when I wasn't doing anything.
> 
> Anyway I ran the terminal command that you posted and this is the readout that came from my phone for the top line.
> 
> 9444 3% R 1 852k 396k fg app_0 top


That means the top process itself is using 3% and nothing else is doing anything. See if you can run top when your CPU is maxed out.


----------



## Xlegacy

noob question... i cant flash gapps after flashing the beta 3, it says somthing like "aborted" when i tried flashing gapps. the sytem works fine, but no googel apps at all. the i tried to reflash the gapps but still getting error. do i need to reflash the rom again and try reflashing gapps after?


----------



## firstEncounter

Xlegacy said:


> noob question... i cant flash gapps after flashing the beta 3, it says somthing like "aborted" when i tried flashing gapps. the sytem works fine, but no googel apps at all. the i tried to reflash the gapps but still getting error. do i need to reflash the rom again and try reflashing gapps after?


Corrupted download?


----------



## searayman

any updates on if the cyanogenmod team or anyone else about how the camera fix is comming?


----------



## firstEncounter

searayman said:


> any updates on if the cyanogenmod team or anyone else about how the camera fix is comming?


It's not CyanogenMod that needs a fix, it's device-specific. Our camera module has to be rewritten for ICS.


----------



## Xlegacy

firstEncounter said:


> Corrupted download?


can i flash gapps anytime though? or do ineed to flash the rom then gapps?


----------



## jnasmith09

Wondering if the custom display settings are available somewhere and perhaps I am missing them. I'd like to turn off the backlight on my hardware buttons like I could in CM7.

Also, would like to have a 2 step security process like CM7 where I would have the normal slide to unlock option, but had to put in my pin/pattern if it had been more than 10 minutes since my last unlock.

Really loving the ICS experience overall - everything seems so much more polished and the UI is more user friendly in 4.0.

Great work!!


----------



## Drocka

I think one of the things people are itching for is the Camera so ill be the one to ask :

*What or How is the status on the "re-writing" Camera ?*

sry if im being annoying by asking the question, people say it haves to be rewritten well is it being "rewritten" ? is it confidential ? lol


----------



## Drocka

Double post


----------



## firstEncounter

Xlegacy said:


> I think one of the things people are itching for is the Camera so ill be the one to ask :
> 
> *What or How is the status on the "re-writing" Camera ?*
> 
> sry if im being annoying by asking the question, people say it haves to be rewritten well is it being "rewritten" ? is it confidential ? lol


Not even attempted or looked into.


----------



## TallyHo

Drocka said:


> I think one of the things people are itching for is the Camera so ill be the one to ask :
> 
> *What or How is the status on the "re-writing" Camera ?*
> 
> sry if im being annoying by asking the question, people say it haves to be rewritten well is it being "rewritten" ? is it confidential ? lol


Why don't you rewrite it if it is so important to you? If you don't know how then just wait. I promise when/if it is finished, it will be posted. It won't be some secret that the dev keeps to themselves.

It will take time and may actually never happen as Moto most likely won't be building an official ICS for the DX. Therefore, it won't be something that can just be copied over.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Drocka

firstEncounter said:


> Not even attempted or looked into.


,Alright thank you firstEncounter for the quick answer


----------



## Drocka

TallyHo said:


> Why don't you rewrite it if it is so important to you? If you don't know how then just wait. I promise when/if it is finished, it will be posted. It won't be some secret that the dev keeps to themselves.
> 
> It will take time and may actually never happen as Moto most likely won't be building an official ICS for the DX. Therefore, it won't be something that can just be copied over.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


,
,I just didn't really understand why the camera hasn't been rewritten but know im starting to get it








,I actually thought of rewritting it myself it but like you said I should wait right? well i have been XD happily and patiently and excited
,
If it never happens then thats when its time to figure out a work around or just buy a brand new camera XD


----------



## jonruark

Just wanted to say thanks for making an awesome port. Great job.


----------



## loki993

Are the CM settings not in this ROM or just in a different place in CM9?


----------



## smyers1012

if we were on the beta 2 version..do we need to flash back to .602 or .605? Or do we just flash straight from beta 2? and if that's the case, do we have to wipe data/cache?


----------



## jonwgee

milski65 said:


> You can't just flash your liberty nandroid. You need a rooted 602 or 605 nandroid to restore after you wipe data cache dalvik from here and restore that first.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


this is just not true. I've successfully restored my nandroid of Cm7gb from this rom. Liberty is no different. As long as the backup was created with the same version of CWM, ie 5.0.2 and not with 2.5.8 or whatever the older version was.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

To turn off hardkey lights:
copy the attached script to /etc/init.d
rename flle to keylightsoff.
change attributes to rwxr_x
reboot

hardkey lights will be shut off


----------



## bobcaruso

clothednblack said:


> Attached script? Did I miss it
> 
> sent from my Funktastic DX Miui


click on *keylightsoff.txt*


----------



## milski65

jonwgee said:


> this is just not true. I've successfully restored my nandroid of Cm7gb from this rom. Liberty is no different. As long as the backup was created with the same version of CWM, ie 5.0.2 and not with 2.5.8 or whatever the older version was.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


You are correct. I should have pointed that out. It's strictly the version of cwm you used to make your nandroid to ensure whether restoring a nandroid will be successful.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

has anyone tried using adb with this rom?
last time i tried... it wouldn't work and... it caused major problems.. and broke recovery causing a major bootloop


----------



## Fox_Dye

Can someone shoot me a pm and tell me how to get this rom setup in boot manager?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## anrichardson

Not sure if anybody has tried, but Launcher Pro works, but just don't add the LauncherPro Calendar Widget. If force close LP once you set it. LPP uses a different calendar api or something. Twitter Widget works though.

Just a heads up.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

does anyone know of any themes for this rom or if anyone is working on any themes? kinda getting tired of the blue. saw a black and white theme but its for the gnex.


----------



## jnasmith09

bobcaruso said:


> To turn off hardkey lights:
> copy the attached script to /etc/init.d
> rename flle to keylightsoff.
> change attributes to rwxr_x
> reboot
> 
> hardkey lights will be shut off


Gave this a try, but no luck. Attached is a screenshot from root browser that shows the directory and permissions. Anything look wrong?










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonman409

BrutalSauce said:


> The green LED is something that is caused by 2init roms on the Gingerbread kernel. There is no fix that we know of.


I put "chargeled.sh" in /system/bin/ and "08chargeled" in init.d and it seems to works for me.
very ugly workaround but it does what I need it to for now.

Also if anyone has trouble with gps lag I noticed that the gps.conf is using a european server. Changing it to US might help.

Thanks again Encounter for the rom.


----------



## firstEncounter

Jonman409 said:


> I put "chargeled.sh" in /system/bin/ and "08chargeled" in init.d and it seems to works for me.
> very ugly workaround but it does what I need it to for now.
> 
> Also if anyone has trouble with gps lag I noticed that the gps.conf is using a european server. Changing it to US might help.
> 
> Thanks again Encounter for the rom.


How does this work? The usbled.ko module fails to load since it's made for Defy, and /sys/class/leds/usb/brightness doesn't exist.

Also thanks for pointing out the gps config. Even though GPS works flawlessly and locks in seconds for me, I'll include it anyway.


----------



## Jonman409

firstEncounter said:


> How does this work? The usbled.ko module fails to load since it's made for Defy, and /sys/class/leds/usb/brightness doesn't exist.
> 
> Also thanks for pointing out the gps config. Even though GPS works flawlessly and locks in seconds for me, I'll include it anyway.


Sorry I whipped it up real fast. The module loads but is a dependent off the "symsearch" module. That was automatically loaded for me due to it being required for the smartass governor. It just runs a script in the background that keeps setting the brightness to 0 every 30 seconds. The brightness is available after loading the usbled module. It also appears that 30 seconds might be too long of a sleep cycle so I can keep playing with it. Idealy this won't be needed in the future.


----------



## Jonman409

Also i'm familiar with modifying kernel source and modules and such so if a new module needs to be created and the kernel source is available for ours I can definitely take a stab at making whatever is required. Sorry just got the DroidX a couple weeks ago and haven't followed up on it much. Also does the camera require a kernel library or a java frakework wrapper to work? I figured I could at least see what I can do to help out.


----------



## firstEncounter

Jonman409 said:


> Sorry I whipped it up real fast. The module loads but is a dependent off the "symsearch" module. That was automatically loaded for me due to it being required for the smartass governor. It just runs a script in the background that keeps setting the brightness to 0 every 30 seconds. The brightness is available after loading the usbled module. It also appears that 30 seconds might be too long of a sleep cycle so I can keep playing with it. Idealy this won't be needed in the future.


Oh! I gave up on the usbled.ko because I could never get it to load. I never thought about it being dependent on symsearch.ko. Wow. Now I can solve it properly using init.rc. Thanks for finding this out!


----------



## jnasmith09

> Permissions looks wrong to me, mine worked and my permissions are different than yours
> 
> sent from my Funktastic DX Miui


My permissions match yours, still no diceSent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

jnasmith09 said:


> My permissions match yours, still no diceSent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


My thought is your init.d scripts aren't running, are the powerboost gov and oc scripts enabling overclocking with the conservative gov?

Edit: sorry, looking at CB's phone pic, not yours


----------



## bobAbooey

Does keyboard backlight controller work?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jnasmith09

bobcaruso said:


> My thought is your init.d scripts aren't running, are the powerboost gov and oc scripts enabling overclocking with the conservative gov?


I don't believe so...just flashed the ROM yesterday, just using Android Overclock to at ULV with smartass governor.

How can I check to see if the init.d scripts are enabled?

UPDATE: So after rebooting a few times I notice the lights turn off after about 15-30 seconds, seems like they were staying lit before. Is this what the script is supposed to do, or is it supposed to knock them out altogether?


----------



## Xelios

firstEncounter said:


> That means the top process itself is using 3% and nothing else is doing anything. See if you can run top when your CPU is maxed out.


Sorry I took so long. I tried to recreate it by rebooting my phone and seeing if it had anything to do with first turning on, which made the frequency stick. My battery somehow completely discharged when I turned it off, so I couldn't get it started. Next time I catch my frequencies sticking I'll run the terminal command and post it in your bug thread.

On a sidenote, and I'm not sure if this is ROM specific or not, but I'm noticing my battery jumping past 90% when charging. For example, when charging, it will go to 60, 70, 80, then 100. I tried wiping battery stats and all. My battery life is excellent enough that this isnt such a huge issue, but it's still something noteworthy. I'm not sure if its getting that extra 10 percent, or if it's being read wrong.


----------



## bobcaruso

jnasmith09 said:


> I don't believe so...just flashed the ROM yesterday, just using Android Overclock to at ULV with smartass governor.
> 
> How can I check to see if the init.d scripts are enabled?
> 
> UPDATE: So after rebooting a few times I notice the lights turn off after about 15-30 seconds, seems like they were staying lit before. Is this what the script is supposed to do, or is it supposed to knock them out altogether?


Yes, that's how long it takes to run all scripts, and this one runs last.

The script runs every time you boot


----------



## burntcookie90

milski65 said:


> You can't just flash your liberty nandroid. You need a rooted 602 or 605 nandroid to restore after you wipe data cache dalvik from here and restore that first.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Well, isn't LibertyX3 a .605 rooted? Or would I have to flash a rooted image of stock .605?


----------



## burntcookie90

jonwgee said:


> this is just not true. I've successfully restored my nandroid of Cm7gb from this rom. Liberty is no different. As long as the backup was created with the same version of CWM, ie 5.0.2 and not with 2.5.8 or whatever the older version was.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


LibertyX3 is a 1st init rom, so it uses the 2.5 cwm. Would flashing over to CM7GB to get rid of this Defy Base recovery work? Then from there, flash the 2.5 CWM in ROM manager?


----------



## bobcaruso

burntcookie90 said:


> LibertyX3 is a 1st init rom, so it uses the 2.5 cwm. Would flashing over to CM7GB to get rid of this Defy Base recovery work? Then from there, flash the 2.5 CWM in ROM manager?


The recovery gets replaced with the rom install, you should be fine to install as is (with the wipes of course)


----------



## chrisace89

I cant get facebook to sync. Anyone know how to fix this problem??


----------



## brillntred06

chrisace89 said:


> I cant get facebook to sync. Anyone know how to fix this problem??


No Facebook sync with ICS. You must use another service like friend caster.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## coltzfan

bobAbooey said:


> Does keyboard backlight controller work?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yes it does.

sent from my secret shoe phone running ICS


----------



## Ch2cl2

I may be missing it, is it possible to change the camera app on lock screen to launch another app?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dxoldster

Loving this ROM but I'm starting to miss my camera, wifi (buggy for me), voice search/control and navigation, and some GPS apps that won't install (Runkeeper).

Vacation almost over, need a fully working phone before work starts up again next week. Any suggestions for a good GB ROM, everything working? Also do I need to SBF (I'm thinking yes, prepared to do so).

I'd flash back to this ROM in a second if a few more issues get fixed, it's been truly a pleasure to use it these last weeks, and firstEncounter has to be the most impressive teenager I've ever...encountered!


----------



## stlcfan

dxoldster said:


> Loving this ROM but I'm starting to miss my camera, wifi (buggy for me), voice search/control and navigation, and some GPS apps that won't install (Runkeeper).
> 
> Vacation almost over, need a fully working phone before work starts up again next week. Any suggestions for a good GB ROM, everything working? Also do I need to SBF (I'm thinking yes, prepared to do so).
> 
> I'd flash back to this ROM in a second if a few more issues get fixed, it's been truly a pleasure to use it these last weeks, and firstEncounter has to be the most impressive teenager I've ever...encountered!


Vortex isnt a bad one to go with ...


----------



## stlcfan

http://rootzwiki.com/files/file/65-vortex-release-candidate/


----------



## daniel

Ch2cl2 said:


> I may be missing it, is it possible to change the camera app on lock screen to launch another app?


Not with the stock ICS lock screen. If you want customizations like that, try Widgetlocker or some other lockscreen replacement app.


----------



## deercreek

dxoldster said:


> Loving this ROM but I'm starting to miss my camera, wifi (buggy for me), voice search/control and navigation, and some GPS apps that won't install (Runkeeper).
> 
> Vacation almost over, need a fully working phone before work starts up again next week. Any suggestions for a good GB ROM, everything working? Also do I need to SBF (I'm thinking yes, prepared to do so).
> 
> I'd flash back to this ROM in a second if a few more issues get fixed, it's been truly a pleasure to use it these last weeks, and firstEncounter has to be the most impressive teenager I've ever...encountered!


I didn't think I'd miss voice until I tried to use SoundHound last night. Oops. I finally got Boot Manager and have this as my phone rom (after setting up CM74DX-GB as the phone rom first) and set VorteX RC1 in an sd slot. I got WiFi to work in ICS once, but then it quit and hasn't worked since. At first I was just booting into VorteX for the camera, but now I need it for my NeoTV remote and SoundHound.


----------



## Jays2Kings

So beta 3 acted really wierd for me, it keep playing with my power button, even when I wasn't touching it, I'd leave my phone or go to sleep, only to wake up with my phone being on the whole night, and it wasn't on the charger and had the timeout set to 1 min. Even in recovery and CWR had issues with the power button, I think it's a software issue for now, but the main point here is that I think I really bricked my phone.

When I was SBF'ing, it was at kind of low, maybe 30 or 20%, and the battery died in the process, now all I see is code corrupt, low battery, cannot program. I can't charge it up the regular way, if I buy a battery charger would that fix the error, or do I need to do the cutting of a usb cable and power the battery by a usb cable method?


----------



## firstEncounter

Jays2Kings said:


> So beta 3 acted really wierd for me, it keep playing with my power button, even when I wasn't touching it, I'd leave my phone or go to sleep, only to wake up with my phone being on the whole night, and it wasn't on the charger and had the timeout set to 1 min. Even in recovery and CWR had issues with the power button, I think it's a software issue for now, but the main point here is that I think I really bricked my phone.
> 
> When I was SBF'ing, it was at kind of low, maybe 30 or 20%, and the battery died in the process, now all I see is code corrupt, low battery, cannot program. I can't charge it up the regular way, if I buy a battery charger would that fix the error, or do I need to do the cutting of a usb cable and power the battery by a usb cable method?


>"Even CWR had issues with the power button."

That definitely means it's hardware.

You could use the spliced USB cable to charge your battery for about 5 minutes or you could buy a new battery. Both work.


----------



## Jays2Kings

firstEncounter said:


> >"Even CWR had issues with the power button."
> 
> That definitely means it's hardware.
> 
> You could use the spliced USB cable to charge your battery for about 5 minutes or you could buy a new battery. Both work.


Man I really hope not, I think not b/c in sbf mode, just tapping the power button causes it to pop up with the error, but that never happen, but if I get it working again, I'll see what happens. At least if I fry my DX, I'm covered, I think haha.


----------



## durham

dxoldster said:


> Loving this ROM but I'm starting to miss my camera, wifi (buggy for me), voice search/control and navigation, and some GPS apps that won't install (Runkeeper).
> 
> Vacation almost over, need a fully working phone before work starts up again next week. Any suggestions for a good GB ROM, everything working? Also do I need to SBF (I'm thinking yes, prepared to do so).
> 
> I'd flash back to this ROM in a second if a few more issues get fixed, it's been truly a pleasure to use it these last weeks, and firstEncounter has to be the most impressive teenager I've ever...encountered!


Would appreciate an update when one is appropriate, as I'm mulling this as well.


----------



## Drocka

durham said:


> Would appreciate an update when one is appropriate, as I'm mulling this as well.


,
,I also switched to Vortex do to missing the camera and voice input (Jeannie App)








,Im never going to forget this rom so i will be \keeping my eyes on it!
,Encounter is a great Dev and i hope all of you guys give him much credit for this ICS Rom for DX
,
,Than\k You Encounter for ma\king the way for all of us!


----------



## durham

Did you have to SBF and if so, but to what? 
Actually a breakdown of the steps would be awesome!

Thanks in advance and happy new year!


----------



## Drocka

durham said:


> Did you have to SBF and if so, but to what?
> Actually a breakdown of the steps would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks in advance and happy new year!


,
,For Vortex yes i had to Sbf to 602. with RSD Lite Program
,It would be better if i give you this lin\k- http://rootzwiki.com...ng-droid-x-sbf/ 
,When your done Sbfing, i can also help out with Rooting your phone while on 602.- http://rootzwiki.com...t-your-droid-x/
,
,Happy New Years


----------



## d70

I don't see an option to enable/disable wallpaper scrolling in Preferences. Is it working for anybody or is there another version out there that only works with Android 4.0.3+?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

d70 said:


> I don't see an option to enable/disable wallpaper scrolling in Preferences. Is it working for anybody or is there another version out there that only works with Android 4.0.3+?


Try nova launcher

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Jayse

Speaking of the launcher, is it possible for the wallpaper to be centered? As it is now, when I set my wallpaper all I can see is the left half of it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

that's the second time i've lost recovery and bootlooped...
no blue light... data wipe couldn't fix... i hvae no idea how this keeps happening


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Nemo aeternamn said:


> that's the second time i've lost recovery and bootlooped...
> no blue light... data wipe couldn't fix... i hvae no idea how this keeps happening


Mine did that, I think I had a bad download. Did you try to redownload?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Mine did that, I think I had a bad download. Did you try to redownload?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


ya.. i had a good download.. it installed just fine... but like a day or so later... bootloop... and i downloaded it over wifi on my laptop... both times it happed... different downloads...


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Nemo aeternamn said:


> ya.. i had a good download.. it installed just fine... but like a day or so later... bootloop... and i downloaded it over wifi on my laptop... both times it happed... different downloads...


umm, do you have any other mods installed?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

nope... no mods...


----------



## IrishT

Thanks a ton FE, I love it. no issues other then the normal. Even zero issues with wifi. Can't wait for the camera and voice input to work. Awesome job!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Nemo aeternamn said:


> nope... no mods...


That's weird, maybe you just have bad luck lol

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

fakiesk8r333 said:


> That's weird, maybe you just have bad luck lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


haha... ya... that's what i'm taking it as...lol... so i'm skipping beta three.. .once beta four comes out... i'll be back up to date...lol


----------



## LethalTomKitty

I have a small problem. My phone will just be sitting their in sleep mode and it will just get extremely hot. I have reflashed the rom and gapps but it doesnt fix it. My top process is /init .


----------



## firstEncounter

LethalTomKitty said:


> I have a small problem. My phone will just be sitting their in sleep mode and it will just get extremely hot. I have reflashed the rom and gapps but it doesnt fix it. My top process is /init .


It's a problem caused by toggling ADB. It can only be solved by a data wipe or me releasing a new build.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mopartonyg

firstEncounter said:


> or me releasing a new build.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


WOW what a great idea, glad u thought of it. thanks first for all your good work


----------



## bobcaruso

mopartonyg said:


> WOW what a great idea, glad u thought of it. thanks first for all your good work


+1
Accumulated init/buildprop fixes worth a new build, happy new years

For all wanting the camera fix, buy a Yamaha (much better camera then the DX)


----------



## jnasmith09

bobcaruso said:


> Yes, that's how long it takes to run all scripts, and this one runs last.
> 
> The script runs every time you boot


Sorry...I wasn't clear. Lights shut off after 15-30 seconds but come back on again the next time I unlock. Sometimes they stay off...it's hit or miss. Right now they're staying on again...even after multiple reboots.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayse

So I'm getting MASSIVE slowdowns after adding my Google account to my phone. And it seems like my wireless is constantly active according to the task bar icon. I have sync turned off.

If I am downloading something from the market, no matter the size it takes twice as long as it should. Sometimes longer. And when it's installing the app it takes even longer and bogs the phone down almost to the point of it not responding at all.

When I reboot the phone it takes a good 30 seconds to unlock the phone and get to the home screen.

Anyone else get these issues?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

*EDIT: So it appears init is using up 96% of my CPU constantly. And I guess there is currently no fix until a new release is....released? Correct?*


----------



## vannmann

Happy new years guys, and FirstEncounter, Keep up the great work. You are doing great things.


----------



## jpmoo

Jayse said:


> So I'm getting MASSIVE slowdowns after adding my Google account to my phone. And it seems like my wireless is constantly active according to the task bar icon. I have sync turned off.
> 
> If I am downloading something from the market, no matter the size it takes twice as long as it should. Sometimes longer. And when it's installing the app it takes even longer and bogs the phone down almost to the point of it not responding at all.
> 
> When I reboot the phone it takes a good 30 seconds to unlock the phone and get to the home screen.
> 
> Anyone else get these issues?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk
> 
> *EDIT: So it appears init is using up 96% of my CPU constantly. And I guess there is currently no fix until a new release is....released? Correct?*


Wipe data and don't touch USB debugging. You'll be good after that.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LethalTomKitty

to turn the hardware key lights off change the line in the build.prop from this ro.mot.buttonlight.timeout=1 to ro.mot.buttonlight.timeout=0 it is located toward the bottom of the build.prop


----------



## loki993

jpmoo said:


> Wipe data and don't touch USB debugging. You'll be good after that.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Its USB debugging? I had a similar issue on beta 3. Just started acting up for no aparent reason. Trebucet fcs. Massive lag. Apps not responding. Random reboots. I do think I turned USB debugging off but then I turned it back on and it didn't help.

I also cleared the caches and finally reflashed beta 3 and gapps. Nothing helped. Finally I just went back to beta 2 and its fine now.

Sent from my DROIDXified ICS D2


----------



## Jayse

Yeah. I tried toggling USB Debugging to no avail. I'll try the data wipe but before it started lagging so much, I had done nothing but add a Google account.

BTW: How do we use CWM Recovery on this rom? I understand that during the boot process when the LED flashes blue to hit the volume down, and I can get to CWM but it doesn't seem to work. I tried to install one of the launcher mods that someone posted in another thread, and it was "busy" for MAYBE a second and said it was finished but it didn't install anything.


----------



## firstEncounter

Since people missed it, I'll repost...



firstEncounter said:


> Oops, just triggered the adb race condition some people were reporting. After toggling ADB, /init goes crazy until a data wipe. Hah. Fixing now...


----------



## SilentAce07

Do I need to know anything in order to avoid toggling adb? I toggle data and such all the time but thats about it.


----------



## firstEncounter

SilentAce07 said:


> Do I need to know anything in order to avoid toggling adb? I toggle data and such all the time but thats about it.


Just don't touch "USB Debugging" and it'll never happen.


----------



## Xlegacy

Encounter, is the fm radio working?


----------



## pchoi94

So one thing I've noticed is that the touch screen sensitivity/response seems to be a little wonky. Vertical scrolling seems to be fine (the physics seem a little changed from GB), but anytime there's any type of horizontal paginated scrolling it can be erratic, i.e. sometimes it will not scroll forward enough or won't register the touch motion enough, or sometimes it will fling slightly forward then backward, and flinging backward won't register as well as forward in general. It seems to happen more so if I'm swiping quickly. If I over-exaggerate my swipes and swipe slowly it seems to be fine.

An example is when swiping forward and backward in Pulse news reader between stories, or even on the homescreen with the default launcher.

I can confirm that this does not happen on GB based builds, i.e. vortex. My wife and I both have DXs, I still have her on vortex and compared her vortex DX side by side with my EncounterICS DX and there is a huge difference.

My question is, is this something that's specific to ICS, i.e. does this happen on the Galaxy Nexus as well? Or is it just the touch screen implementation in this particular ROM on the DX?

Thanks!


----------



## Sandman007

pchoi94 said:


> So one thing I've noticed is that the touch screen sensitivity/response seems to be a little wonky. Vertical scrolling seems to be fine (the physics seem a little changed from GB), but anytime there's any type of horizontal paginated scrolling it can be erratic, i.e. sometimes it will not scroll forward enough or won't register the touch motion enough, or sometimes it will fling slightly forward then backward, and flinging backward won't register as well as forward in general. It seems to happen more so if I'm swiping quickly. If I over-exaggerate my swipes and swipe slowly it seems to be fine.
> 
> An example is when swiping forward and backward in Pulse news reader between stories, or even on the homescreen with the default launcher.
> 
> I can confirm that this does not happen on GB based builds, i.e. vortex. My wife and I both have DXs, I still have her on vortex and compared her vortex DX side by side with my EncounterICS DX and there is a huge difference.
> 
> My question is, is this something that's specific to ICS, i.e. does this happen on the Galaxy Nexus as well? Or is it just the touch screen implementation in this particular ROM on the DX?
> 
> Thanks!


I noticed this as well. Very bothersome. Especially on the launcher

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## loki993

firstEncounter said:


> Just don't touch "USB Debugging" and it'll never happen.


So wipe data and flash 3 and it'll be fine? Even though 2s fine and I didn't wipe to go to that.

You said you'll have another build out soon right? I may wait to do it then

Sent from my DROIDXified ICS D2


----------



## scott.743

FYI, left my phone unplugged last night, and woke up to this...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidMcNugget1

Hi all can i just flash this rom over vortex or do i have to sbf and is anyone using boot manager with this rom.

Thanks


----------



## Poker3

DroidMcNugget1 said:


> Hi all can i just flash this rom over vortex or do i have to sbf and is anyone using boot manager with this rom.
> 
> Thanks


Yes...you should be fine. I flashed over liberty 3 v2 just fine.
I don't use boot manager, so couldn't tell you first hand...but have read users have been having problems with boot manager with this ROM.


----------



## TwinShadow

Boot Manager is not compatible with ICS in general so far. I haven't seen an update yet for that compatibility so far. It'll come in due time. I think its just taking a bit longer to do so.


----------



## smyers1012

can this be flashed over beta 2?


----------



## techrazor

smyers1012 said:


> can this be flashed over beta 2?


Yep, just wipe cache and dalvik cache first in cwm, but don't wipe system (data). After flash beta 3 and gapps. Do all these in the same session and you'll be good.


----------



## deercreek

DroidMcNugget1 said:


> Hi all can i just flash this rom over vortex or do i have to sbf and is anyone using boot manager with this rom.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can flash it over VorteX. That's what I did the first time I tried it.

I've also had success using it with Boot Manager. What I did was install CM4DX-GB as my phone rom and set it as phone rom in Boot Manager. Then I flashed a VorteX nandroid to my first SD slot. Then I flashed EncounterICS over CM4DX-GB. I've been able to switch between encounterICS and VorteX through Boot Manager. I think what doesn't work is if you try to set encounterICS as the phone rom, which isn't necessary if you do that for CM4DX-GB before flashing ICS over it.


----------



## jpmoo

deercreek said:


> Yes, you can flash it over VorteX. That's what I did the first time I tried it.
> 
> I've also had success using it with Boot Manager. What I did was install CM4DX-GB as my phone rom and set it as phone rom in Boot Manager. Then I flashed a VorteX nandroid to my first SD slot. Then I flashed EncounterICS over CM4DX-GB. I've been able to switch between encounterICS and VorteX through Boot Manager. I think what doesn't work is if you try to set encounterICS as the phone rom, which isn't necessary if you do that for CM4DX-GB before flashing ICS over it.


Same here. I use CM4DX in a slot. The only minor issue--when booting back into ICS, it goes through a process to upgrade all of my apps. This takes a few minutes, and sometimes happens on one or two subsequent reboots. All's fine afterwards, though.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## deercreek

Yeah, mine goes through the "Android is upgrading" thing during most of my reboots as well.


----------



## urwrstfear

Anyone having wifi tether issues...
I have always been a tether fiend. I run my iPad all day from it and have tried everything on every rom to maintain a stable connection. On my droidx I have always had problems with wifi tether app from google. The beta one that everyone is recommending. It has never worked right for me.
I installed the ics and I love it , then tried the wifi tether and it's shutting off every 5 minutes like everyone else is talking about. Which I actually figured would happen because for some reason it has always done that on my phone, on miui, cm7 , liberty, everything.
If you are having this problem download open garden wifi tether from the market. It has worked for me on every rom so far. I have maintained a steady wifi tether for an hour sofar and no problems. No settings adjustments, just install and click on.
Also, for anyone who uses wifi tether and has problems running some games from infrastructure mode, which is default, there is a app for the TI radio in the app store, it's called zt-180 adhoc. It will switch your radio from infrastructure to adhoc and every game, ncluding order and chaos will work. The wifi tether apps when you switch them to adhoc doesn't work for a lot of games, but when you switch with this app they all connect just fine. 
Just some info to help anybody out that is having problems with wifi tether. I know that without it working I will dump a rom faster than the garbage.


----------



## 11knives

milski65 said:


> You can't just flash your liberty nandroid. You need a rooted 602 or 605 nandroid to restore after you wipe data cache dalvik from here and restore that first.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


This is incorrect. I have done it several times.


----------



## milski65

11knives said:


> This is incorrect. I have done it several times.


You are right. I restated that it does depend on which recovery your nandroid was done on.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chayes627

To the one that had there touch screen problem... I just noticed last night the same thing. I use slideit and have noticed that I couldn't type as easy as before. I have a very short trail length but happen to notice a jagged trail on a straight swipe. So I lengthened the trail and if swyping horizontal it it looks like a heartbeat monitor. I tried a couple reboots no dice.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshoe

chayes627 said:


> To the one that had there touch screen problem... I just noticed last night the same thing. I use slideit and have noticed that I couldn't type as easy as before. I have a very short trail length but happen to notice a jagged trail on a straight swipe. So I lengthened the trail and if swyping horizontal it it looks like a heartbeat monitor. I tried a couple reboots no dice.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Battleheart also has awful touch screen problems, barely responsive if at all.


----------



## firstEncounter

I've not experienced any typing issues or anything, but the problems you guys are encountering might improve in the next build as I've fixed a few issues like pressure not being detected properly.


----------



## Cregor

firstEncounter said:


> I've not experienced any typing issues or anything, but the problems you guys are encountering might improve in the next build as I've fixed a few issues like pressure not being detected properly.


This may have been asked already somewhere, sorry if I missed it. But is there any word on the camera?
This rom rocks I love it! if the camera worked that would be so great


----------



## dest

Cregor said:


> This may have been asked already somewhere, sorry if I missed it. But is there any word on the camera?
> This rom rocks I love it! if the camera worked that would be so great


The camera has to be re-written from scratch. I wouldn't hold your breath on that being finished anytime soon (for any ICS for the DX)


----------



## gardobus

Can everyone please stop asking about the damn camera. If you have any info that could help him, post it. If you can help him, offer. If he has any news on it I'm sure he'll be just as excited as us and he'll let us know (and update the OP to reflect that excitement).


----------



## Sandman007

Hey I tried the search function in the Bug Thread but didn't find it, What was the "Max_Events" Fix for improving speed. I forgot the # and can't find it.


----------



## jpmoo

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Hey I tried the search function in the Bug Thread but didn't find it, What was the "Max_Events" Fix for improving speed. I forgot the # and can't find it.


Edit build.prop in the system folder. Change the value from 95 to 150.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333

I fan live without the camera but I really wanna try voice input. Hope progress is going good. Been running encounter since beta 2. I was gonna go back to miui but I just couldn't do it. Keep it out firstencounter

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Cregor

dest said:


> The camera has to be re-written from scratch. I wouldn't hold your breath on that being finished anytime soon (for any ICS for the DX)


Thank you, for your response. I appreciate it. Glad not everyone on this forum is angry.


----------



## stefandroid

ROM has been great so far, but my battery life on here is awful. 6-8 hours with moderate use and like 10-12 with pretty light use. Anyone have any advice? I already uninstalled Facebook which was definitely killing the battery as shown in \settings\battery.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

stefandroid said:


> ROM has been great so far, but my battery life on here is awful. 6-8 hours with moderate use and like 10-12 with pretty light use. Anyone have any advice? I already uninstalled Facebook which was definitely killing the battery as shown in settingsbattery.


Honestly i haven't found anything that helps too Mich a far as battery goes. I'm lucky to go 8 hours on a charge.. usually closer to 5.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

stefandroid said:


> ROM has been great so far, but my battery life on here is awful. 6-8 hours with moderate use and like 10-12 with pretty light use. Anyone have any advice? I already uninstalled Facebook which was definitely killing the battery as shown in \settings\battery.


the battery life for this rom has been excellent for me... i was actually really suprised... i could pull around... 12 hours or so... streaming music off of google music the entire time...


----------



## jpmoo

stefandroid said:


> ROM has been great so far, but my battery life on here is awful. 6-8 hours with moderate use and like 10-12 with pretty light use. Anyone have any advice? I already uninstalled Facebook which was definitely killing the battery as shown in settingsbattery.


I was in the same boat as a result of a runaway init process. Have you toggled USB debugging at all? If so, wipe data and you'll be fine. I get over 20 hours on a charge, now.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## stefandroid

jpmoo said:


> I was in the same boat as a result of a runaway init process. Have you toggled USB debugging at all? If so, wipe data and you'll be fine. I get over 20 hours on a charge, now.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I honestly can't remember, but I might have. I'll give it a try thanks.


----------



## chayes627

Battery life is the best I've ever had. Stock or any other rom about twice as good

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Polykarb

Long time lurker, first post.

Only issue I see is that a wallpaper does not scroll when moving to another homescreen. This goes for regular and live wallpapers.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Polykarb said:


> Long time lurker, first post.
> 
> Only issue I see is that a wallpaper does not scroll when moving to another homescreen. This goes for regular and live wallpapers.


try nova launcher, its has that plus many other features and gets updates every few weeks that add more options


----------



## rozelle25

jpmoo said:


> I was in the same boat as a result of a runaway init process. Have you toggled USB debugging at all? If so, wipe data and you'll be fine. I get over 20 hours on a charge, now.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I tried this and it didn't help. I average about 5-6 hours after I did a data wipe.


----------



## bobcaruso

rozelle25 said:


> I tried this and it didn't help. I average about 5-6 hours after I did a data wipe.


Post your unplugged battery usage stats, let's see what's happening


----------



## maximus4

Having no service at home, I use grooveip everyday. The mic doesn't pick up anything on voip. I suppose this is the same problem as voice search not working. Does anyone know of a work around for this? Thanks to all that made this happen!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bradg24

Has anyone else got the boot manager to work on this?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## baretoes

Glad to hear overclock is coming in Beta4! Give FirstEncounter some butter.....'cause he's on a roll!


----------



## LethalTomKitty

i just changed the govener to smartass and now im stuck at moto logo went back to on demand and booted just fine....we govener would anybody recommend.


----------



## Slowcaddy

bradg24 said:


> Has anyone else got the boot manager to work on this?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yes as both phone and in an SD slot. To get it to work in an SD slot install it make a nandroid then install the nandroid to a slot. Didn't work as a straight install for me

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## strut310

Loaded this rom up fine. But can't get any data working only shows a small 'R" along side of the signal bars. Can't figure it out what might be wrong. Did all the wipes as usual. Installed the gapps that i used on cm7.


----------



## zach.discgolf

strut310 said:


> Loaded this rom up fine. But can't get any data working only shows a small 'R" along side of the signal bars. Can't figure it out what might be wrong. Did all the wipes as usual. Installed the gapps that i used on cm7.


What's all the wipes as usual? Could be a bad download, md5 match? Also there is an updated version of gapps 5.1 in op. Might need to sbf, that is recommended.

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## chayes627

update on touchscreen weirdness. It is a lot worse when plugged in. And I had it plugged in when testing the other night

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## owattenmaker

Really great ROM. Works except that the android market is missing, as well as all of my apps. Please help. Any market.apk I try and manually download instantly closes.

I dont know what to do.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

owattenmaker said:


> Really great ROM. Works except that the android market is missing, as well as all of my apps. Please help. Any market.apk I try and manually download instantly closes.
> 
> I dont know what to do.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


For google apps flash the 'gapps' zip.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## loki993

Well just wiped data and reflashed beta 3. Beta 2 was acting up a bit too, although not as bad as beta 3 was. I will remember to not touch USB debigging now lol.


----------



## dest

Just an update on the Flash issue.

I spent some time playing around with it and I think the primary cause is that the Shader can't load the Vertex Shader. I did some reading with other roms and see that there was a lot of problems with apps and this under ICS and honeycomb, especially in regards to flash.

I also noted that there were other ICS roms that have a "libEGL" fix... not sure what all they "fixed" but I wonder if it has something to do with this. I thought about flashing the MIUI ICS rom just to see if flash worked there as a base point to see if i can isolate the failure but ran out of time but i wanted to pass on my tests as an FYI.

I do know that if i switch to "use GPU for decoding 2d" under debugging options the shader issues go away however there is still just a black screen in flash.


----------



## gardobus

dest said:


> I thought about flashing the MIUI ICS rom just to see if flash worked there as a base point to see if i can isolate the failure but ran out of time but i wanted to pass on my tests as an FYI.


Not sure which MIUI ICS you are referring to. If it is Ace's or that other guys (both based on Galnet) then it only uses a couple pieces of ICS, it is still primarily GB based so it may not help much.

firstEncounter and Wizard0f0s are working on an actual ICS MIUI but it will probably have the same issues as this rom since this rom will be the base.


----------



## Cregor

I can not boot into clockwork mod Recovery on this rom. I have booted into the recovery built in by holding down the volume at start up, but I am not familiar with this recovery. How do you make a back up and restore? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Cregor said:


> I can not boot into clockwork mod Recovery on this rom. I have booted into the recovery built in by holding down the volume at start up, but I am not familiar with this recovery. How do you make a back up and restore? Thanks in advance for your help.


So you pressed vol down when the blue led flashes?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## PARick

Cregor said:


> I can not boot into clockwork mod Recovery on this rom. I have booted into the recovery built in by holding down the volume at start up, but I am not familiar with this recovery. How do you make a back up and restore? Thanks in advance for your help.


Click on recovery, then last recovery.


----------



## Cregor

PARick said:


> Click on recovery, then last recovery.


Thankyou for quick response. I want to make a back-up of this rom and flash another. I don't see ho to do that easliy in this recovery?
Okay I see what your saying. Duh!! Thank you again


----------



## mds96

Ok hopefully somone on here has had the same problem I'm having, and knows a fix. Any game that I have installed that has to download extra information to run crashes asa I start the download. I have plenty of storage available and I've tried it on strong wifi and 3g connections! It's driving me nuts and I never had any problems on other roms. Its not enough to make me stop using this rom, because I love it, just trying to figure out the problem. Thanks!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

mds96 said:


> Ok hopefully somone on here has had the same problem I'm having, and knows a fix. Any game that I have installed that has to download extra information to run crashes asa I start the download. I have plenty of storage available and I've tried it on strong wifi and 3g connections! It's driving me nuts and I never had any problems on other roms. Its not enough to make me stop using this rom, because I love it, just trying to figure out the problem. Thanks!


I haven't had that issue before...on any rom lol

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## PARick

Cregor said:


> Thankyou for quick response. I want to make a back-up of this rom and flash another. I don't see ho to do that easliy in this recovery?
> Okay I see what your saying. Duh!! Thank you again


Glad it worked.


----------



## Superdroid

clothednblack said:


> Attached script? Did I miss it
> 
> sent from my Funktastic DX Miui


My backlights do not come on, nothing done to fresh install other than app, any idea why they do not come on? Even on pitch dark room.


----------



## Xlegacy

Is the movie studio app working? When i tried using the it caused my phone to boot up...


----------



## Sandman007

14 hours. Still at 90%

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## drhodus32

pchoi94 said:


> So one thing I've noticed is that the touch screen sensitivity/response seems to be a little wonky. Vertical scrolling seems to be fine (the physics seem a little changed from GB), but anytime there's any type of horizontal paginated scrolling it can be erratic, i.e. sometimes it will not scroll forward enough or won't register the touch motion enough, or sometimes it will fling slightly forward then backward, and flinging backward won't register as well as forward in general. It seems to happen more so if I'm swiping quickly. If I over-exaggerate my swipes and swipe slowly it seems to be fine.
> 
> An example is when swiping forward and backward in Pulse news reader between stories, or even on the homescreen with the default launcher.
> 
> I can confirm that this does not happen on GB based builds, i.e. vortex. My wife and I both have DXs, I still have her on vortex and compared her vortex DX side by side with my EncounterICS DX and there is a huge difference.
> 
> My question is, is this something that's specific to ICS, i.e. does this happen on the Galaxy Nexus as well? Or is it just the touch screen implementation in this particular ROM on the DX?
> 
> Thanks!


Had a similar problem with my Asus Transformer and then the Galaxy Nexus as well .... this solved the problem. Hope it helps!

Touchscreen booster.apk 
http://db.tt/VkkbcVOG

Original Credit to : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1261237

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1261237

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pchoi94

drhodus32 said:


> Had a similar problem with my Asus Transformer and then the Galaxy Nexus as well .... this solved the problem. Hope it helps!
> 
> Touchscreen booster.apk
> http://db.tt/VkkbcVOG
> 
> Original Credit to : http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1261237
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1261237
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks! I can't test this anymore as I've moved on and flashed a different ROM (MIUI 1.12.9 Defx part 2). This ICS ROM is great, thanks for the awesome work FIrstEncounter! But I came to the realization that I just need a working camera (I have 2 young children and I'm not always carrying around my P&S or DSLR) and I do rely on the voice commands a LOT and have been naked without it!

I'd be interested to see if this APK fixes the screen touch issues though, and I'll be keeping an eye out on this ROM for future improvements!


----------



## drhodus32

No problem...the app should work on any ICS or Honeycomb based Rom that might be having issues. Can't confirm it on anything other than my Gnex and Transformer though. Let me know if anyone finds it helpful and I will post a thread for it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## owattenmaker

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> For google apps flash the 'gapps' zip.
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


/facepalm

i actually figured this out a few hours after i posted this but thanks anyways


----------



## owattenmaker

loki993 said:


> Its USB debugging? I had a similar issue on beta 3. Just started acting up for no aparent reason. Trebucet fcs. Massive lag. Apps not responding. Random reboots. I do think I turned USB debugging off but then I turned it back on and it didn't help.
> 
> I also cleared the caches and finally reflashed beta 3 and gapps. Nothing helped. Finally I just went back to beta 2 and its fine now.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDXified ICS D2


I had a very similar problem. It was late and I figured I would restart it and leave it till the morning. When I woke up I have had no problems since, so I guess it sorta fixed its self after awhile.


----------



## loki993

Maybe. Fantastic if it fine now. Even after I went back to Beta 2 the phone would freeze after getting a call, requiring a battery pull, Randomly freeze and reboot and one day android system used nearly as much battery as the screen did, interestingly enough still getting better battery life then CM7, but mine was better but certainly not fixed. I wiped data and went back to beta 3 and all seems good now.


----------



## MadCutter

Longest I've had battery last so far. Made several calls, a bunch of text texts, downloaded several apps, and spent a lot of time playing with BootAnimation Shuffle and PropModder. This was at 10:43 at night and it was still at 10% at 8 in the morning. Probably could have stretched it to noon with minimal use.


----------



## vbomdica3

MadCutter said:


> Longest I've had battery last so far. Made several calls, a bunch of text texts, downloaded several apps, and spent a lot of time playing with BootAnimation Shuffle and PropModder. This was at 10:43 at night and it was still at 10% at 8 in the morning. Probably could have stretched it to noon with minimal use.


Hey, I am about to flash this, and I noticed that you put the mod for the software buttons on the X. First, how did you install it, right after flashing encounterics and gapps?
Also, can i change the fact of a search button being one of those buttons, I was hoping for it to be as similar to the galaxy nexus as much as possible. And third, is it worth it? Like does it take up a lot of screen relastate considering the X has 4.3 in screen compared to the 4.65 screen on the Nexus. Alright, thanks.
Great job First Encounter.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

vbomdica3 said:


> Hey, I am about to flash this, and I noticed that you put the mod for the software buttons on the X. First, how did you install it, right after flashing encounterics and gapps?
> Also, can i change the fact of a search button being one of those buttons, I was hoping for it to be as similar to the galaxy nexus as much as possible. And third, is it worth it? Like does it take up a lot of screen relastate considering the X has 4.3 in screen compared to the 4.65 screen on the Nexus. Alright, thanks.
> Great job First Encounter.


flash after youve flashed the rom and the gapps and have booted the phone. or youll be stuck at a boot loop and youll have to reflash(if you can still get into recovery). there is a mod like above and a mod similar to the nexus. it takes up as much space as you see, after a while you wont even notice it.


----------



## vbomdica3

fakiesk8r333 said:


> flash after youve flashed the rom and the gapps and have booted the phone. or youll be stuck at a boot loop and youll have to reflash(if you can still get into recovery). there is a mod like above and a mod similar to the nexus. it takes up as much space as you see, after a while you wont even notice it.


Alright thanks for the help. ICS here I come.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

vbomdica3 said:


> Alright thanks for the help. ICS here I come.


did you need a link to the button mod, its in the dev section but i can link it if youd like


----------



## vbomdica3

fakiesk8r333 said:


> did you need a link to the button mod, its in the dev section but i can link it if youd like


sure could you link me the one with just 3 buttons. thanks


----------



## bobcaruso

fakiesk8r333 said:


> flash after youve flashed the rom and the gapps and have booted the phone. or youll be stuck at a boot loop and youll have to reflash(if you can still get into recovery). there is a mod like above and a mod similar to the nexus. it takes up as much space as you see, after a while you wont even notice it.


and... the fact that the X has hard buttons makes this necessary for what reason?


----------



## Sandman007

vbomdica3 said:


> sure could you link me the one with just 3 buttons. thanks


choose the second dl link (after the 2nd pic). Has just what you want.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/12573-[MODS]-ICS-Button-Bar/Launcher-Mod-for-EncounterICS-Beta2#entry306627
Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007

bobcaruso said:


> and... the fact that the X has hard buttons makes this necessary for what reason?


Plz don't be rude. Some people just like it. It gives them that extra ICS Feel. If you don't like the mod then that's fine but don't be rude to other ppl that do like it. I do like the mod but I don't use it all the time. He was simply giving help to another DXer

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007

Has anyone noticed that links open inside tapatalk now?

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## bobcaruso

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Plz don't be rude. Some people just like it. It gives them that extra ICS Feel. If you don't like the mod then that's fine but don't be rude to other ppl that do like it. I do like the mod but I don't use it all the time. He was simply giving help to another DXer
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


Hammy, not trying to be rude, trying to find out what I'm missing with this mod, don't really understand it, and was looking for clarification as to what it adds to the eperience or functionality.


----------



## Sandman007

bobcaruso said:


> Hammy, not trying to be rude, trying to find out what I'm missing with this mod, don't really understand it, and was looking for clarification as to what it adds to the eperience or functionality.


oh OK. Well the way I see it is some ppl like it because it turns off hard key lights thus saving battery. Also after installing the mod some ppl will change what the hard keys do thus adding more functionality

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## zach.discgolf

Reduces the risk of carpal tunnel from pressing down on them hard keys lol

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## vbomdica3

bobcaruso said:


> and... the fact that the X has hard buttons makes this necessary for what reason?


It makes it feel like a legit galaxy nexus and multitasking is easier with that 3rd button.


----------



## Sandman007

what was the Max events setting that helped performance? 150? Also where is it in the build.prop? Can't find it

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> what was the Max events setting that helped performance? 150? Also where is it in the build.prop? Can't find it
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


I think mine is in 125. Its in /system

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## zerospeed8

let's go to 4.0.3 base now more Modding/tweaking potential

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I think mine is in 125. Its in /system:
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I know where build.prop is. I just don't know where that setting is in the build.prop. also if you never changed it tgen its not 125. Someone changed tux Max_Events to a certain # which helped with lag isues

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I know where build.prop is. I just don't know where that setting is in the build.prop. also if you never changed it tgen its not 125. Someone changed tux Max_Events to a certain # which helped with lag isues
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


I changed it to 125, its real low by default. If I remember its close to the bottom.

Edit: sorry its close to the top. 7th "paragraph" from the top.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Did anyone ever figure out what this data notification is and more importantly how to get rid of it.









Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## pchoi94

bobcaruso said:


> Hammy, not trying to be rude, trying to find out what I'm missing with this mod, don't really understand it, and was looking for clarification as to what it adds to the eperience or functionality.


The reasons I installed the mod:

1. The DX has the same screen ratio as the galaxy nexus, so even though the viewable size is smaller it would bring me closer to experiencing what a gnex would be like
2. When i'm in the dark, i.e. in bed with the lights off, the hard buttons can be pretty darn bright, so having them off saves my eyes
3. sometimes the hard buttons just don't like up when they're supposed to, so in a dark situation when they do happen to be off it's nice to be able to see them on the screen
4. sometimes the hard buttons can be a chore to press, especially when the DX is in a dock, i.e. multimedia dock or car dock (i have both)


----------



## pchoi94

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I changed it to 125, its real low by default. If I remember its close to the bottom.
> 
> Edit: sorry its close to the top. 7th "paragraph" from the top.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


i tried changing mine to 125, then 60, then 120 (original value for me was 90) and I didn't see any difference at all anywhere...


----------



## Sandman007

pchoi94 said:


> i tried changing mine to 125, then 60, then 120 (original value for me was 90) and I didn't see any difference at all anywhere...


reboot after changing

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I changed it to 125, its real low by default. If I remember its close to the bottom.
> 
> Edit: sorry its close to the top. 7th "paragraph" from the top.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


thx. Definitely helped

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007

Just hit 50% display time= 2 hours.









Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## albinoman109

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Did anyone ever figure out what this data notification is and more importantly how to get rid of it.
> 
> View attachment 13795
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Im having the same problem.
Sent from my ICS droid 2


----------



## bobcaruso

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> thx. Definitely helped
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


Hammy, any changes to buildprop won't take affect till a reboot


----------



## pchoi94

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> reboot after changing
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


i rebooted after every change. maybe my eyes just aren't keen enough to notice the difference? though with my OCD i usually notice small changes. was it an obvious change for you? could it be a placebo effect? maybe try having a friend change the number to something you don't know and see if you can notice a difference?


----------



## rozelle25

bobcaruso said:


> Post your unplugged battery usage stats, let's see what's happening


30% Discharging 3h 22m on battery
Screen 45%
Android OS 20%
Music 10%
WiFi 6%
Mediaserver 5%
Cell Standby 4%
Phone Idle 3%
Android System 3%
Rom Toolbox 3%


----------



## bobcaruso

pchoi94 said:


> i rebooted after every change. maybe my eyes just aren't keen enough to notice the difference? though with my OCD i usually notice small changes. was it an obvious change for you? could it be a placebo effect? maybe try having a friend change the number to something you don't know and see if you can notice a difference?


You have to have over 60 concurrent system events to notice a change, give it a bit


----------



## fakiesk8r333

man i dont know why my battery life sucks so bad. i guess i might sbf tomorrow(3rd time on this rom trying to fix battery life) and hope for the best. anyone have any suggestions as to possible screw ups on my part?


----------



## bobcaruso

fakiesk8r333 said:


> man i dont know why my battery life sucks so bad. i guess i might sbf tomorrow(3rd time on this rom trying to fix battery life) and hope for the best. anyone have any suggestions as to possible screw ups on my part?


Why can't you figure out what's running? Between the settings->system->battery usage screen or the underlying process screen accessed by touching the graph on top, you should see which processes are pounding the system

Edit:
In addition to the settings, download betterbatterystats as well


----------



## Sandman007

bobcaruso said:


> Hammy, any changes to buildprop won't take affect till a reboot


I know. I rebooted. Thats wat I told him

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## bobcaruso

rozelle25 said:


> 30% Discharging 3h 22m on battery
> Screen 45%
> Android OS 20%
> Music 10%
> WiFi 6%
> Mediaserver 5%
> Cell Standby 4%
> Phone Idle 3%
> Android System 3%
> Rom Toolbox 3%


in battery stats, click on the graph, and screen cap the process details


----------



## pchoi94

bobcaruso said:


> You have to have over 60 concurrent system events to notice a change, give it a bit


i see... so i guess i don't know what a system event is, besides "an event in the system" =P so in regards to this setting and the scrolling performance, what exactly is a system event?


----------



## rozelle25

bobcaruso said:


> in battery stats, click on the graph, and screen cap the process details


----------



## bobcaruso

pchoi94 said:


> i see... so i guess i don't know what a system event is, besides "an event in the system" =P so in regards to this setting and the scrolling performance, what exactly is a system event?


Think of it as different process threads calling system services


----------



## vbomdica3

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> choose the second dl link (after the 2nd pic). Has just what you want.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/12573-[MODS]-ICS-Button-Bar/Launcher-Mod-for-EncounterICS-Beta2#entry306627
> Hit Thanks if I helped


Thanks man. Appreciate the help.


----------



## bobcaruso

Scroll down, there's a whole lot more info, and take caps a page at a time


----------



## rozelle25

bobcaruso said:


> Scroll down, there's a whole lot more info, and take caps a page at a time


That's all I got-that page doesn't move when I try to scroll...


----------



## bobcaruso

bobcaruso said:


> Scroll down, there's a whole lot more info, and take caps a page at a time


EDit: also, before clicking on the graph, menu->unplugged usage

Not on the rom right now, but I'm sure it allows you to view all the processes


----------



## rozelle25

bobcaruso said:


> EDit: also, before clicking on the graph, menu->unplugged usage
> 
> Not on the rom right now, but I'm sure it allows you to view all the processes


I don't have the option to get to menu-> unplugged usage. I downloaded betterbatterystats. Does tiwlan_wq mean anything to you?


----------



## MadCutter

bobcaruso said:


> and... the fact that the X has hard buttons makes this necessary for what reason?


Actually it is pretty handy to have the soft buttons. I used Button Remapper to change all my hard keys to music controls. I listen to music for 10 hrs every day at work. The fact that I don't have to get my phone out and turn it on every time I want to skip or replay or pause a song is pretty sweet. There are lots of thing you can do with the hard keys now that they're freed up.

Oh and don't put a lot of faith in some of these post with battery life that just seems too good to be true. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Sandman007

rozelle25 said:


> I don't have the option to get to menu-> unplugged usage. I downloaded betterbatterystats. Does tiwlan_wq mean anything to you?


if I'm not mistaken. That is your wifi driver. In other words if that's high on your list then wifi is using up a lot of juice

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007

MadCutter said:


> Oh and don't put a lot of faith in some of these post with battery life that just seems too good to be true. For obvious reasons.


What do u mean by this 
Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## MadCutter

What I mean is that the time on battery doen't reset when on usb-Memory card access but it still charging. It only stops the "time on battery clock while it is charging. Then resumes when taken off the charger. Ive charged all the way to 100% several times and never reset. And you know how people are. Anything for attention. LOL. I could stretch this last charge out to make it look like 3 or 4 days on the charge.


----------



## Sandman007

Yea I know. But mine was legit. I swear. I never plugged mine up or anything. I don't do it to brag. I do it to get more people on this rom. I'm shocked I got 25 hrs and stilk at 50%

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

MadCutter said:


> What I mean is that the time on battery doen't reset when on usb-Memory card access but it still charging. Ive charged all the way to 100% several times and never reset. And you know how people are. Anything for attention. LOL


but from there when you unplug it should reset


----------



## Sandman007

Nemo aeternamn said:


> but from there when you unplug it should reset


but it doesn't

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## MadCutter

Negative. Ive charged, unplugged, ran dead, charged, unplugged, and ran dead again all on same time set. But the best true charge I've gotten was the pic of
1 day 7hr 58 min with 15% left. That was on a weekend. Usually I get between 16-22 hrs during the week. I listen to music (through stereo) all day while im working though.


----------



## openbox

rozelle25 said:


> 30% Discharging 3h 22m on battery
> Screen 45%
> Android OS 20%
> Music 10%
> WiFi 6%
> Mediaserver 5%
> Cell Standby 4%
> Phone Idle 3%
> Android System 3%
> Rom Toolbox 3%


My battery life gets killed when watching basic video. Plus, the videos are extremely choppy (they're buttery smooth with CM7). Not watching video gets I can get ~24 hours from a full charge. I watched 30 minutes of a podcast last night and I barely got 7 hours with the extended battery.


----------



## bobcaruso

MadCutter said:


> Actually it is pretty handy to have the soft buttons. I used Button Remapper to change all my hard keys to music controls. I listen to music for 10 hrs every day at work. The fact that I don't have to get my phone out and turn it on every time I want to skip or replay or pause a song is pretty sweet. There are lots of thing you can do with the hard keys now that they're freed up.
> 
> Oh and don't put a lot of faith in some of these post with battery life that just seems too good to be true. For obvious reasons.


Ahhhhh, that's what I'm looking for, I haven't seen a hard key remapper, but if you could remap the hard keys to any other function, and use this mod for the primary keys, that adds functionality. This is the first response that has spurred my curiosity


----------



## 11knives

MadCutter said:


> Actually it is pretty handy to have the soft buttons. I used Button Remapper to change all my hard keys to music controls. I listen to music for 10 hrs every day at work. The fact that I don't have to get my phone out and turn it on every time I want to skip or replay or pause a song is pretty sweet. There are lots of thing you can do with the hard keys now that they're freed up.


I searched out this app and from what I was able to gather... It's removed from the Market. Also, when I found the Dev thread on xda, as per the comments it doesn't work on ICS. How did you get it to work?

EDIT: I was able to get Button Remapper to work even though the developer thread stated that ICS was not yet supported.

Thanks


----------



## PARick

11knives said:


> I searched out this app and from what I was able to gather... It's removed from the Market. Also, when I found the Dev thread on xda, as per the comments it doesn't work on ICS. How did you get it to work?


Are you referring to this?:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12573-mods-ics-button-barlauncher-mod-for-encounterics-beta2/


----------



## Dshoe

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Did anyone ever figure out what this data notification is and more importantly how to get rid of it.
> 
> View attachment 13795
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Unless I missed this somewhere, could you tell me how you got that notification power control?


----------



## coltzfan

Dshoe said:


> Unless I missed this somewhere, could you tell me how you got that notification power control?


Try wigetoid from market. That's what I use.

sent from my secret shoe phone running ICS


----------



## johnhimm

Not sure if this has been asked. No Car Home app included, when downloading the Car Home in market it says not compatible with the Droid X. Any workarounds?


----------



## openbox

johnhimm said:


> Not sure if this has been asked. No Car Home app included, when downloading the Car Home in market it says not compatible with the Droid X. Any workarounds?


Car Home Ultra works well and has more capability.


----------



## Fawkes

Have now made this my Daily Driver for my old retired dx, using it as my mp3 player.







love having my Nexus, and the dx on the same system.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bradg24

Removed

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 11knives

PARick said:


> Are you referring to this?:
> http://rootzwiki.com...unterics-beta2/


No. We already have that, and are wanting to remap the hard buttons to perform other functions than the soft buttons from the mod to add more functionality. I was able to get Button Remapper to work even though I was told ICS was not supported.


----------



## owattenmaker

So I installed the rom a few days ago, but when I woke up this morning it has been super buggy, almost to the point of being unusable. I am going to try and flash the BETA 2 rom and see how that works.

To be clear: The phone constantly freezes and says "X application has stop responding." Then it will go into super lag mode where nothing will work until it restarts itself.

Any suggestions?


----------



## vbomdica3

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> choose the second dl link (after the 2nd pic). Has just what you want.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/12573-[MODS]-ICS-Button-Bar/Launcher-Mod-for-EncounterICS-Beta2#entry306627
> Hit Thanks if I helped


I looked at the mod, and was wondering this. Does the second one actually add any usable space rather then it seeming like it gives more space. Basically what I'm asking is if it gives another 1 by1 row for 4 apps for a 1 by 1 widget.Because if it doesn't I would take the first one because of it just seeming like accidental presses wouldn't happen. 
Quote


----------



## PARick

owattenmaker said:


> So I installed the rom a few days ago, but when I woke up this morning it has been super buggy, almost to the point of being unusable. I am going to try and flash the BETA 2 rom and see how that works.
> 
> To be clear: The phone constantly freezes and says "X application has stop responding." Then it will go into super lag mode where nothing will work until it restarts itself.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I have heard of alot of bugs others have that I just have not had. I initially got a bad download, and had to SBF. This misfortune was actually a blessing. I think to be truly bug free with this ROM, an SBF does wonders. I'm not sure if the ROM is so different from previous ones or what, but I have not had a problem.


----------



## bobcaruso

owattenmaker said:


> So I installed the rom a few days ago, but when I woke up this morning it has been super buggy, almost to the point of being unusable. I am going to try and flash the BETA 2 rom and see how that works.
> 
> To be clear: The phone constantly freezes and says "X application has stop responding." Then it will go into super lag mode where nothing will work until it restarts itself.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Make sure USB debugging is not on, causes adbd to run hot, causing the severe lag, and the only fix is to reflash


----------



## openbox

bobcaruso said:


> Make sure USB debugging is not on, causes adbd to run hot, causing the severe lag, and the only fix is to reflash


Or wipe data?


----------



## Dshoe

bobcaruso said:


> Make sure USB debugging is not on, causes adbd to run hot, causing the severe lag, and the only fix is to reflash


What do you mean "run hot"? So I should not have debugging on at all for this ROM?


----------



## bobcaruso

openbox said:


> Or wipe data?


Firstencounter discussed this in the main thread, check there for recovery


----------



## bobcaruso

Dshoe said:


> What do you mean "run hot"? So I should not have debugging on at all for this ROM?


Takes up all the cpu cycles, and NO for now, untill he fixes it, see main thread firstencounter discussion on this


----------



## openbox

bobcaruso said:


> Firstencounter discussed this in the main thread, check there for recovery


Right, wiping data is discussed.


----------



## openbox

Dshoe said:


> So I should not have debugging on at all for this ROM?


I believe debugging is on by default. Just don't touch it and you should be good.


----------



## jonwgee

USB Debugging is ON (CHECKED) by default. DO NOT UNCHECK IT, THAT IS WHAT CAUSES THE PROBLEM......

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mechatricity

bobcaruso said:


> Make sure USB debugging is not on, causes adbd to run hot, causing the severe lag, and the only fix is to reflash


There is some other variable here...

For whatever reason, USB debugging was enabled by default on my Beta 3 flash. The phone ran mostly fine, i didn't see a single FC, but some occasional slowness. I disabled debugging and the thing freaked out. If it doesn't reboot shortly after hitting the homescreen, i get contstant system and gapps FC. I managed to install system panel, and CPU is pegged at 100%, it's completely system usage, and the process is not listed in the CPU processes list. This is with USB debugging off. I tried turning it back on, rebooting, same results. went back and forth a few times and the results are the same. I can't turn it off to charge because it will start up again immediately, even if i leave the cable plugged in. I'll have to charge my battery in another DX and SBF later.

Something related to changing the USB debugging state is causing this race condition.

edit: looks like i was late to the party. Moral of the story, don't disable usb debugging or you will be wiping.


----------



## bobcaruso

mechatricity said:


> There is some other variable here...
> 
> For whatever reason, USB debugging was enabled by default on my Beta 3 flash. The phone ran mostly fine, i didn't see a single FC, but some occasional slowness. I disabled debugging and the thing freaked out. If it doesn't reboot shortly after hitting the homescreen, i get contstant system and gapps FC. I managed to install system panel, and CPU is pegged at 100%, it's completely system usage, and the process is not listed in the CPU processes list. This is with USB debugging off. I tried turning it back on, rebooting, same results. went back and forth a few times and the results are the same. I can't turn it off to charge because it will start up again immediately, even if i leave the cable plugged in. I'll have to charge my battery in another DX and SBF later.
> 
> Something related to changing the USB debugging state is causing this race condition.
> 
> edit: looks like i was late to the party. Moral of the story, don't disable usb debugging or you will be wiping.


Didn't know it was on by default, most roms have it off by default.


----------



## owattenmaker

So.....is USB debugging supposed to be on or off? There have been both responses. My USB debugging has always been enabled because I use it for the Easy Tether app.

I tried turning it off and it seems to freeze more..................


----------



## Dshoe

jonwgee said:


> USB Debugging is ON (CHECKED) by default. DO NOT UNCHECK IT, THAT IS WHAT CAUSES THE PROBLEM......
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


... I am quite confused now. One person says keep debugging on, another says turn it off. *sigh* I suppose I'll take your advice and leave it on.


----------



## bobcaruso

owattenmaker said:


> So.....is USB debugging supposed to be on or off? There have been both responses. My USB debugging has always been enabled because I use it for the Easy Tether app.
> 
> I tried turning it off and it seems to freeze more..................


It's the toggling that causes the issue, my mistake was thinking like most roms, it was initially off, but first sets it to On I've been told.


----------



## outta_bounds

johnhimm said:


> Car Home Ultra works well and has more capability.


The Google Car Home application works fine but it cannot be downloaded from the market to your Droid X. This has been a problem with every ROM I've tried. Fear not though, I can vouch that it works fine and is fully compatible with the Motorola dock.

Here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5631461/CarHomeGoogle.apk


----------



## mechatricity

Dshoe said:


> ... I am quite confused now. One person says keep debugging on, another says turn it off. *sigh* I suppose I'll take your advice and leave it on.


On by default. Leave it on. If you have toggled it you should check CPU usage with System panel.


----------



## Dshoe

mechatricity said:


> On by default. Leave it on. If you have toggled it you should check CPU usage with System panel.


Alright thank you.


----------



## owattenmaker

So I checked my system panel and it says cpu usage is at 100%. Should I reflash?


----------



## mechatricity

owattenmaker said:


> So I checked my system panel and it says cpu usage is at 100%. Should I reflash?


Yeah.







i was going to just reflash, but you should probably wipe and reflash. (and don't forget gapps







)

edit: i mean i wiped and reflashed both and i'm back in action.


----------



## johnhimm

outta_bounds said:


> The Google Car Home application works fine but it cannot be downloaded from the market to your Droid X. This has been a problem with every ROM I've tried. Fear not though, I can vouch that it works fine and is fully compatible with the Motorola dock.
> 
> Here: http://dl.dropbox.co...rHomeGoogle.apk


Thanks 
+1


----------



## owattenmaker

mechatricity said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to just reflash, but you should probably wipe and reflash. (and don't forget gapps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> edit: i mean i wiped and reflashed both and i'm back in action.


Yea. I just did. I almost always wipe before a reflash.

Anyways does 14% CPU usage by the system seem normal?

Its a lot lower than the previous 90%.


----------



## openbox

owattenmaker said:


> So I checked my system panel and it says cpu usage is at 100%. Should I reflash?


No reason to flash, just wipe data.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ok massive brain fart here on my part: if i wipe just data do i have to reflash gapps?


----------



## dg4892

Is anyone else having an issue with Facebook sync? I'd search for it but I'm on my phone and searching in the app isn't working.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Farfennugen

First of all, thanks a million firstEncounter for working on a Droid X ROM of ICS.

Not sure if this was still an issue after the Beta 3 release, but the wifi appears to be somewhat selective. For my home router, it will continually try to "obtain an ip address". Not sure if this is dependent upon the router, but may be something you want to look into.


----------



## chayes627

dg4892 said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with Facebook sync? I'd search for it but I'm on my phone and searching in the app isn't working.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


facebook sync isn't working. Friend caster is an alternative

Sent from my ICS Droid 2


----------



## flyoverstates

Sweet merciful Lord, I just found this a few hours ago and now my phone is running flawless ICS. Truly this Encounter is a badass of titanic proportions.

I've tried to read back through the forums as much as I can, so forgive me if this has already been addressed, but is anyone else having really bad wifi reception? It only shows about 75% strength next to the router and drops off way too fast when moving around the house. The last ROM I was on (RevNumbers) did this too, though not quite as severe. Would it be worth flashing another baseband?

If that camera ever gets fixed, I'm buying you a pizza.


----------



## MadCutter

fakiesk8r333 said:


> ok massive brain fart here on my part: if i wipe just data do i have to reflash gapps?


Yes you have to flash gapps. If you wipe data you are starting from scratch. But it is needed it you toggled usb debugging or you're wasting your time.


----------



## MadCutter

flyoverstates said:


> Sweet merciful Lord, I just found this a few hours ago and now my phone is running flawless ICS. Truly this Encounter is a badass of titanic proportions.
> 
> I've tried to read back through the forums as much as I can, so forgive me if this has already been addressed, but is anyone else having really bad wifi reception? It only shows about 75% strength next to the router and drops off way too fast when moving around the house. The last ROM I was on (RevNumbers) did this too, though not quite as severe. Would it be worth flashing another baseband?
> 
> If that camera ever gets fixed, I'm buying you a pizza.


I'm pretty sure you can't flash another baseband unless you're on Froyo kernel.


----------



## flyoverstates

MadCutter said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't flash another baseband unless you're on Froyo kernel.


Anything else people have done to improve wifi reception? Like I said, mine has been comparatively terrible ever since switching to RevNumbers (and now this). It was fine on CM7...something to do with the GB kernel?


----------



## MadCutter

vbomdica3 said:


> I looked at the mod, and was wondering this. Does the second one actually add any usable space rather then it seeming like it gives more space. Basically what I'm asking is if it gives another 1 by1 row for 4 apps for a 1 by 1 widget.Because if it doesn't I would take the first one because of it just seeming like accidental presses wouldn't happen.


Yes it gives you back most of the space you lose with the button mod by cutting down the dockbar height. Makes a pretty noticable difference. So with both mods you're not losing enough space to even be concerned with.


----------



## MadCutter

flyoverstates said:


> Anything else people have done to improve wifi reception? Like I said, mine has been comparatively terrible ever since switching to RevNumbers (and now this). It was fine on CM7...something to do with the GB kernel?


Mine sucks too. My router is in my room and I have full reception standing next to it, but i can walk 10ft away and sit in my chair and it drops to 1 bar. Most of the time says out of range when im in the room with it.


----------



## jonwgee

if you're having wifi issues, you should indicate brand of router and which security protocol your using. I have zero issues on my old school Linksys WRTG54 running WPA-PSK

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## flyoverstates

jonwgee said:


> if you're having wifi issues, you should indicate brand of router and which security protocol your using. I have zero issues on my old school Linksys WRTG54 running WPA-PSK


D-Link DIR-825 using WPA-PSK. No problems on the Froyo kernel, or with any other devices (iPod, computer).


----------



## OldBaldy

I have two linksys routers, the WRT-54G and the new EN version. I get much worse reception on this ROM than on a GB ROM.

Sent from my DROIDX w/Vortex RC1 or FE-ICS whichever I'm booted to at the moment.


----------



## MadCutter

OldBaldy said:


> I have two linksys routers, the WRT-54G and the new EN version. I get much worse reception on this ROM than on a GB ROM.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX w/Vortex RC1 or FE-ICS whichever I'm booted to at the moment.


Same here. Its this rom. I can have 1 bar on ICS and boot over to liquid or cm7 and have full reception. My wifi works at my mailbox with other roms. With ICS i barely get a signal in the same damn room. But guess thats why it's still in BETA. I'm sure these thing will be resolved.


----------



## tj2713

I'm unable to get phone to boot after loading rom. here is what I have done so far.

cleared data/factory reset
cleared cache
cleared dalvik cache

installed rom
installed gapps

phone stuck on white "M"

sbf back to froyo
root using z4
bootstrapped
rebooted to recovery
cleared data
cleared cache
cleared dalvik

installed rom
installed gapps

still stuck at white "M"

sbf back to froyo...again

what did i miss?


----------



## Jayse

This ROM has the Gingerbread kernel. You cannot flash this over Froyo. You need to sbf to stock gingerbread (602), root, then flash this rom.

http://rootzwiki.com...ng-droid-x-sbf/


----------



## MadCutter

tj2713 said:


> I'm unable to get phone to boot after loading rom. here is what I have done so far.
> 
> cleared data/factory reset
> cleared cache
> cleared dalvik cache
> 
> installed rom
> installed gapps
> 
> phone stuck on white "M"
> 
> sbf back to froyo
> root using z4
> bootstrapped
> rebooted to recovery
> cleared data
> cleared cache
> cleared dalvik
> 
> installed rom
> installed gapps
> 
> still stuck at white "M"
> 
> sbf back to froyo...again
> 
> what did i miss?


You forgot a key step... Besides being on the wrong kernel.

Wipe data/cache/dalvik and Format System (located in mounts and storage)

You are also gonna need these before you get started.

Download and install motorola drivers:
Windows universal 32-bit Motorola drivers version 5.2.0
Windows universal 64-bit Motorola drivers version 5.2.0

Download and instal Petes Motorola Root tools (to root gingerbread): http://www.mediafire.com/?pj5lk8u2s0zhqo8

Then procede as normal.


----------



## tj2713

im flashing to gb now. the first time i installed this rom I was on gb and running cm7. after the install it wouldnt boot to recovery and froze on the "m" if i tried to boot normally

thanks cutter will give that a shot


----------



## Magnus

You have to FORMAT SYSTEM or it doesn't work.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee

MadCutter said:


> You forgot a key step... Besides being on the wrong kernel.
> 
> Wipe data/cache/dalvik and Format System (located in mounts and storage)


Unfortunately the FORMAT SYSTEM instruction is not included in the OP of the release thread, nor is it done automatically by the installer script like most of the roms on this forum.
Would probably save quite a few users a bad experience trying to flash.....

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## MadCutter

jonwgee said:


> Unfortunately the FORMAT SYSTEM instruction is not included in the OP of the release thread, nor is it done automatically by the installer script like most of the roms on this forum.
> Would probably save quite a few users a bad experience trying to flash.....
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I just think it's a good thing to get in the habit of regardless.


----------



## zach.discgolf

Um, doesn't wipe data format the system? I believe it says that in cwm. I personally have never formatted system through mounts, and never had an issue with flashing any rom.

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## MadCutter

zach.discgolf said:


> Um, doesn't wipe data format the system? I believe it says that in cwm. I personally have never formatted system through mounts, and never had an issue with flashing any rom.
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


Negative. It formats data and cache.

Thats because most Roms format the system on their own when the install begins. This rom does not.


----------



## gardobus

nope, wipe data wipes data lol and probably cache


----------



## zach.discgolf

Huh.. swore it always said
Formatting /system
Formatting /data
Formatting /cache 
When wiping data
Losing my mind, need to flash something again soon lol

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Dshoe

I've never wiped System either and never had a problems...

EDIT
I'm getting good data speeds too, 1.8mbps. Much faster than beta 2!


----------



## bobcaruso

zach.discgolf said:


> Um, doesn't wipe data format the system? I believe it says that in cwm. I personally have never formatted system through mounts, and never had an issue with flashing any rom.
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


Absolutely Not! Wipe Data does just that, clears /data/


----------



## bobcaruso

zach.discgolf said:


> Huh.. swore it always said
> Formatting /system
> Formatting /data
> Formatting /cache
> When wiping data
> Losing my mind, need to flash something again soon lol
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


It's always the drugs


----------



## willup

I can attest to having to do a factory wipe and reset after installing this Rom to get it to work. I skipped that step one the first try and got boot loop. I do all data wipes after I install as a habit but forgot to do it once and paid for it.

Factory wipe doesn't erase the new Rom, it clears all user data and system data that may cause a problem. If you sbfed fresh it may not matter but if you start with a .602 gb Rom and flash over it, 90% of the time if you don't do factory wipe it will cause a boot loop.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## tj2713

still need to bootstrap after root?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

tj2713 said:


> still need to bootstrap after root?


Too flash the ROM yes but not afterwards

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## gardobus

From the other thread:



firstEncounter said:


> Overclocking from bootmenu is a go! I've also simplified the bootmenu a lot (removed Defy-specific stuff).
> 
> Almost done porting smartassv2 governor too.


I wish I didn't need my camera, this rom looks amazing.


----------



## zach.discgolf

gardobus said:


> I wish I didn't need my camera, this rom looks amazing.


Won't be too long, sounds like Motorola is pushing a soak test for ics on the xoom soon.

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Jonman409

I can take a crack at the wireless tomorrow if its slow at work. Either the module or supplicant. Both i deal with everyday with openwrt.


----------



## durham

zach.discgolf said:


> Won't be too long, sounds like Motorola is pushing a soak test for ics on the xoom soon.
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


Oh my I hope so. A camera would be amazing! I hardly ever use voice input but that would be the final piece of the puzzle.


----------



## MadCutter

willup said:


> I can attest to having to do a factory wipe and reset after installing this Rom to get it to work. I skipped that step one the first try and got boot loop. I do all data wipes after I install as a habit but forgot to do it once and paid for it.
> 
> Factory wipe doesn't erase the new Rom, it clears all user data and system data that may cause a problem. If you sbfed fresh it may not matter but if you start with a .602 gb Rom and flash over it, 90% of the time if you don't do factory wipe it will cause a boot loop.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I hope you're not saying you only wipe after flashing. Wiping after flashing is pointless. About as pointless as wiping you butt before you take a crap. Wipes should always be done before. The data and cache files will remain empty after wiping until phone boots anyways. No data or cache is created in CWM. If you are waiting to wipe after flashing rom that means you just installed a fresh rom right along side of god only knows what incompatible mess you had on it to start with.


----------



## PARick

flyoverstates said:


> Anything else people have done to improve wifi reception? Like I said, mine has been comparatively terrible ever since switching to RevNumbers (and now this). It was fine on CM7...something to do with the GB kernel?


Go into WiFi and advanced settings. Uncheck "avoid poor connections". This works.


----------



## coltzfan

well I decided I would try out Miui and It took a whole half hour to switch back to this. The speed and flow of this is better than any GB rom I have used....and I have used them all.

My switch was due to running into some poor battery life. But I found the problem. I had the GPS on all the time. So in my eyes, leave GPS off unless it is being used. Battery life is back up to a day instead of a half of day.


----------



## bobcaruso

MadCutter said:


> I hope you're not saying you only wipe after flashing. Wiping after flashing is pointless. About as pointless as wiping you butt before you take a crap. Wipes should always be done before. The data and cache files will remain empty after wiping until phone boots anyways. No data or cache is created in CWM. If you are waiting to wipe after flashing rom that means you just installed a fresh rom right along side of god only knows what incompatible mess you had on it to start with.


Not really correct Mad, ex, I have to wipe data/factory reset every time i SBF to 602 when the flash reboot occures, or I hang.

If he flashes the rom, then wipes data, then installs gaps, he's absolutely fine FYI


----------



## willup

bobcaruso said:


> Not really correct Mad, ex, I have to wipe data/factory reset every time i SBF to 602 when the flash reboot occures, or I hang.
> 
> If he flashes the rom, then wipes data, then installs gaps, he's absolutely fine FYI


Wow need to learn a couple a things I have flashing
Roms for a long time. I know what I'm doing. Thanks for backing me up bob. Even in certain directions for Roms it will tell you to wipe after installing the Rom.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bishop12

Swype Beta works fine on this however the key font is bolded for some reason.


----------



## tj2713

With the exception of the camera, everything is working pretty flawless. Wifi works and connects pretty quick which is a nice contrast from cm7. Battery life seems pretty good too. Settings seem somewhat limited in comparison to other roms. Quick question though. Does anyone have visual voicemail working on theirs?


----------



## inter

Anyone else running into an issue with WIFI eating up the battery? I'm connected to my work's wireless router today and with very light usage am already down to 70% in 4 hours with WIFI using most of the battery according to battery stats.

To make things even more strange, I seem to get better battery life at work (with comparable usage) on 3G rather than WIFI.


----------



## Dshoe

inter said:


> Anyone else running into an issue with WIFI eating up the battery? I'm connected to my work's wireless router today and with very light usage am already down to 70% in 4 hours with WIFI using most of the battery according to battery stats.
> 
> To make things even more strange, I seem to get better battery life at work (with comparable usage) on 3G rather than WIFI.


I actually just noticed that I am 10% down on battery and 23% of that was from WiFi. I have since turned it off, I may try to use 2x Battery with this (an app that turns on 3G and WiFi when the screens off).


----------



## Hell-Intimidator

Hello, I had successful installed beta3, however just right after that I tried to install gapps and it failed. It said something bad about it. Tried to redownload gapps and replace it. still the same results. What does gapps do?


----------



## gardobus

Gapps is your market, gmail, etc. You need it.

I think you need to flash gapps right after flashing the rom (before you leave recovery).


----------



## Hell-Intimidator

gardobus said:


> Gapps is your market, gmail, etc. You need it.
> 
> I think you need to flash gapps right after flashing the rom (before you leave recovery).


Interesting. This is what I did the first time. After I flash the rom, I tried to flash flash gapps and it said "E:Can't open /sdcard/gappsv5.1.zip (bad) Installtion aborted." Will need to download gapps again.


----------



## firstEncounter

Hell-Intimidator said:


> Interesting. This is what I did the first time. After I flash the rom, I tried to flash flash gapps and it said "E:Can't open /sdcard/gappsv5.1.zip (bad) Installtion aborted." Will need to download gapps again.


That definitely indicates a bad download.


----------



## Hell-Intimidator

firstEncounter said:


> That definitely indicates a bad download.


I'm thinking the same thing. Going have to try again. Thanks


----------



## Dshoe

inter said:


> Anyone else running into an issue with WIFI eating up the battery? I'm connected to my work's wireless router today and with very light usage am already down to 70% in 4 hours with WIFI using most of the battery according to battery stats.
> 
> To make things even more strange, I seem to get better battery life at work (with comparable usage) on 3G rather than WIFI.


I also changed the Keep WiFi on during sleep option to Only when plugged in.


----------



## Hell-Intimidator

Alright, made it. *whew!* Thank guys. Now, I can just show off my phone to my fiancee's new Galaxy Nexus.

EDIT: But it suck that my Droid X doesn't come with "Beam" stuff like Nexus does.


----------



## Dshoe

Hell-Intimidator said:


> Alright, made it. *whew!* Thank guys. Now, I can just show off my phone to my fiancee's new Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> EDIT: But it suck that my Droid X doesn't come with "Beam" stuff like Nexus does.


Yea it does, but thats because of a hardware thing. Not fixable by software sadly.


----------



## Magnus

Pretty sure FirstEncounter said he was going to enable our NFC chip in the next build...


----------



## firstEncounter

Magnus said:


> Pretty sure FirstEncounter said he was going to enable our NFC chip in the next build...


Uh... what?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee

Magnus said:


> Pretty sure FirstEncounter said he was going to enable our NFC chip in the next build...


nope. nfc chip is inside the camera.....lol

Sent from my ICS'd DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## douglaseucken

I have recently started running the beta 3 build and it is pretty sweet. I had been running CM7 with a Froyo kernel and one thing that is driving me nuts is the solid green led while the battery is charging below 90% or so. After doing some searching it looks like this came along with the GB kernel.

Does anyone have a fix to turn that thing off?

I have tried using some apps like light flow but that has not worked. I use my phone as both a bedside alarm and in a car dock at night and that green light is eating my brain!

Help.


----------



## PARick

Pretty sure firstEncounter said he was going to cure world hunger in the next build


----------



## firstEncounter

douglaseucken said:


> I have recently started running the beta 3 build and it is pretty sweet. I had been running CM7 with a Froyo kernel and one thing that is driving me nuts is the solid green led while the battery is charging below 90% or so. After doing some searching it looks like this came along with the GB kernel.
> 
> Does anyone have a fix to turn that thing off?
> 
> I have tried using some apps like light flow but that has not worked. I use my phone as both a bedside alarm and in a car dock at night and that green light is eating my brain!
> 
> Help.


It's a problem on all gingerbread 2nd-init ROMs. I know how to fix that, HDMI, and 1% increments, it'll just take a little while.


----------



## Magnus

firstEncounter said:


> Uh... what?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Magnus

firstEncounter said:


> It's a problem on all gingerbread 2nd-init ROMs. I know how to fix that, HDMI, and 1% increments, it'll just take a little while.


Awesome to see we could potentially get fixes for charge light, HDMI and 1% incremenets, that is just awesome!


----------



## gambit07

Hey firstencounter, great work! Just wondering if we'll see CM settings in the next build? Thanks!


----------



## dsr13

douglaseucken said:


> I have recently started running the beta 3 build and it is pretty sweet. I had been running CM7 with a Froyo kernel and one thing that is driving me nuts is the solid green led while the battery is charging below 90% or so. After doing some searching it looks like this came along with the GB kernel. Does anyone have a fix to turn that thing off? I have tried using some apps like light flow but that has not worked. I use my phone as both a bedside alarm and in a car dock at night and that green light is eating my brain! Help.


2 fixes right now:
1) duct tape
2) flip the phone over


----------



## bobAbooey

firstEncounter said:


> It's a problem on all gingerbread 2nd-init ROMs. I know how to fix that, HDMI, and 1% increments, it'll just take a little while.


That nuts man. Congrats on finding a fix.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Leon82

I tried to make a backup today and when i clicked latest recovery it said it couldnt find some script. same for stable.

i can confirm that the cat.jpg will brick your phone.


----------



## gardobus

dsr13 said:


> 2 fixes right now:
> 1) duct tape
> 2) flip the phone over


3) put a stuffed Angry Bird in front of it that you got from the white elephant at work


----------



## turlian

I can add another confirmation that this ROM works on the D2. I had to SBF back to Froyo, OTA to GB, D3 root, Bootstrap and then the install worked. I initially tried to flash this directly over CM7, but it wouldn't boot.


----------



## bobcaruso

Magnus said:


> Pretty sure FirstEncounter said he was going to enable our NFC chip in the next build...


Yeah, virtual NFC


----------



## gardobus

Hopefully fE can also port 4G LTE to our DXs when he does the NFC, 720p screen, and dual core mods.


----------



## androd94

Any workarounds as yet for flash on beta 3?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

gardobus said:


> Hopefully fE can also port 4G LTE to our DXs when he does the NFC, 720p screen, and dual core mods.


Don't forget the front facing camera mod. Although I think that was his last priority. First was the contour screen lol

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Imacellist

Leon82 said:


> I tried to make a backup today and when i clicked latest recovery it said it couldnt find some script. same for stable.
> 
> i can confirm that the cat.jpg will brick your phone.


I had the same issue. If you go into rom manager (install it if you don't have it) and reflash clockworkmod. I had the same thing. Let me know if you need more instructions, but reflashing this will fix it.


----------



## gardobus

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Don't forget the front facing camera mod. Although I think that was his last priority. First was the contour screen lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Camera's have to be rewritten from scratch, he is a BAMF but you need to be realistic bro. Let him finish LTE first.


----------



## douglaseucken

Sweet! Super excited for the next build.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for a voice input fix too.



firstEncounter said:


> It's a problem on all gingerbread 2nd-init ROMs. I know how to fix that, HDMI, and 1% increments, it'll just take a little while.


----------



## MadCutter

bobcaruso said:


> Not really correct Mad, ex, I have to wipe data/factory reset every time i SBF to 602 when the flash reboot occures, or I hang.
> 
> If he flashes the rom, then wipes data, then installs gaps, he's absolutely fine FYI


I'm not talking about an sbf. Im talking about being in CWM. Once you wipe it stays wiped untill the phone gets booted up again. So wiping after is futile. It just doesn't make sense to me why someone wouldn't want to flash a fresh rom on a clean slate. Just seems like an unnecessary risk that is easily avoidable.

You can avoid SBF bootloop most of the time by booting CWM and wiping. Then rebooting straight to bootloader to sbf. However, that's usually not possible seeing as how most of the time an SBF is needed/required is because the phone won't boot. Leaving you unable to wipe beforehand. So your phone is trying to run on data from whatever rom you were on before. Just FYI.


----------



## bobcaruso

MadCutter said:


> I'm not talking about an sbf. Im talking about being in CWM. Once you wipe it stays wiped untill the phone gets booted up again. So wiping after is futile. It just doesn't make sense to me why someone wouldn't want to flash a fresh rom on a clean slate. Just seems like an unnecessary risk that is easily avoidable.
> 
> You can avoid SBF bootloop most of the time by booting CWM and wiping. Then rebooting straight to bootloader to sbf. However, that's usually not possible seeing as how most of the time an SBF is needed/required is because the phone won't boot. Leaving you unable to wipe beforehand. So your phone is trying to run on data from whatever rom you were on before. Just FYI.


For the life of me, I don't get what you're trying to say here.

Bottom line, It's no problem to wipe data after rom flash, the rest is gibberish


----------



## MadCutter

bobcaruso said:


> For the life of me, I don't get what you're trying to say here.
> 
> Bottom line, It's no problem to wipe data after rom flash, the rest is gibberish


What good would it do the guy to format system after he flashes the rom? He'd be holding a piece of plastic with a battery in it. The point was to format system before flashing the rom for a clean install and going ahead and wiping other data and cache along with it. I'm not 100% sure but I don't think this rom automatically formats system during install.


----------



## Jonman409

MadCutter said:


> What good would it do the guy to format system after he flashes the rom? He'd be holding a piece of plastic with a battery in it. The point was to format system before flashing the rom for a clean install and going ahead and wiping other data and cache along with it. This rom doesnt automatically format system during install.


They are completely different partitions. You format /system followed along side /data and /cache. When they're saying to wipe after flashing the rom they aren't talking about /system only /data and /cache.


----------



## Jonman409

firstEncounter said:


> It's a problem on all gingerbread 2nd-init ROMs. I know how to fix that, HDMI, and 1% increments, it'll just take a little while.


FE If you need any help or tackling any part I can try to take on a task for you and PM you a fix if I come up with one.


----------



## MadCutter

Jonman409 said:


> They are completely different partitions. You format /system followed along side /data and /cache. When they're saying to wipe after flashing the rom they aren't talking about /system only /data and /cache.


I know that. You are catching the tail end of a long conversation. It is about someone doing all wipes after flashing. He is under the impression that is how it has to be done for this rom to install without bootlooping. I was trying to get it through bob's head that the guy needed to format system before flashing this rom. And I also said he might as well do all wipes before also. But bob here has to go out of his way to try to prove someone wrong. And gets way off from what i was originally trying to say just to do so.


----------



## milski65

MadCutter said:


> I know that. You are catching the tail end of a long conversation. It is about someone doing all wipes after flashing. He is under the impression that is how it has to be done for this rom to install without bootlooping. I was trying to get it through bob's head that the guy needed to format system before flashing this rom. And I also said he might as well do all wipes before also. But bob here has to go out of his way to try to prove someone wrong. And gets way off from what i was originally trying to say just to do so.


Not to step on anyone's toes here, but I didn't have to format anything before flashing this rom. I'm no dev or pro android guy here, but I've never had to format system on any rom I've flashed. Maybe it depends on your phone. Not sure.


----------



## bobcaruso

Jonman409 said:


> They are completely different partitions. You format /system followed along side /data and /cache. When they're saying to wipe after flashing the rom they aren't talking about /system only /data and /cache.


Finally, someone who speaks Android


----------



## bobcaruso

milski65 said:


> Not to step on anyone's toes here, but I didn't have to format anything before flashing this rom. I'm no dev or pro android guy here, but I've never had to format system on any rom I've flashed. Maybe it depends on your phone. Not sure.


In many cases you don't, depends on the rom you're flashing, 2nd init vs. stock etc. also, many roms format in the flashing process


----------



## milski65

bobcaruso said:


> In many cases you don't, depends on the rom you're flashing, 2nd init vs. stock etc. also, many roms format in the flashing process


Just a confusing topic (mount versus not mounting). I presume it doesn't do anything negative to mount before flashing? Just have never done it before, regardless of rom (2nd init vs stock vs 1st init).


----------



## MadCutter

bobcaruso said:


> In many cases you don't, depends on the rom you're flashing, 2nd init vs. stock etc. also, many roms format in the flashing process


Exactly but this one doesn't format system (or at least doesn't say it during flash process). That is what i've been trying to tell you. But it just goes right over your head. This rom doesn't format system (delete original OS) for a clean install so you need to do it manually to be safe. How hard is that to understand?


----------



## willup

MadCutter said:


> Exactly but this one doesn't format system. That is what i've been trying to tell you. But it just goes right over your head. This rom doesn't format system for a clean install so you need to do it manually to be safe. How hard is that to understand?


Your not getting it. Wiping data is not the same as say a computer format. I wiped after the install of this Rom and guess what it's working tada like magic. Save your breathe and just know. There is more than one way to skin a cat. Factory reset only erases user and system data not the Rom itself. So this so called plastic and a battery is allowing me to write this message to you. I must be a wizard or something

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

MadCutter said:


> Exactly but this one doesn't format system (or at least doesn't say it during flash process). That is what i've been trying to tell you. But it just goes right over your head. This rom doesn't format system (delete original OS) for a clean install so you need to do it manually to be safe. How hard is that to understand?


It does format system. It actually formats system then deletes everything in system just in case formatting didn't work.


----------



## Jays2Kings

I don't know if anyone remembers, but last year my DX had power button issues, even CWR had issues with it, but I had gotten low battery while SBF'ing. The splicing of USB failed, but my Battery charger arrived today and now I'm back on ICS, also said power button issue is completely gone.


----------



## MadCutter

willup said:


> Your not getting it. Wiping data is not the same as say a computer format. I wiped after the install of this Rom and guess what it's working tada like magic. Save your breathe and just know. There is more than one way to skin a cat. Factory reset only erases user and system data not the Rom itself. So this so called plastic and a battery is allowing me to write this message to you. I must be a wizard or something
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Wow. where did i say wiping data formats the system? Data wipes user data. Format system deletes current operating system. All I was saying is that when flashing this rom it doesn't say if it is formatting system (deleting old rom) or not. Im not the only one who was unsure if it formatted or not. So I said just to be safe manually format system before flashing. Now that we know it does format system for sure there is no need. It was a safety suggestion.

The part about having a piece of plastic with a battery was because you made it sound like you were going to format system after flashing.

GD some people are thick.


----------



## Sandman007

Madcutter its not worth it. He's never gonna get it. Just let him be happy in his ignorance.

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007

@Willup your the one whose not getting it. System is where your Rom's critical files are. Like a Window's Registry. Data is all user controlled like apps and stuff like that. Cache is inside of data. Dalvik is inside of cache. Just wiping data isn't enough for a complete bug free experience no matter what any1 tells u. Anyone that tells u different is a moron. Here the proper method:

1. Wipe system (mount not required)
2. Wipe Data (cache and dalvik included)
3. Install Rom+ Gapps.

That's it. No need to mount. No need for multiple wipes. No BS

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## zach.discgolf

Getting away from mounting and wiping lol I did a speed test on WiFi and my download rate was extremely jumpy. Also noticed that the upload speed was actually higher than the download speed? This had never happened to any device I've had.

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## MadCutter

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Madcutter its not worth it. He's never gonna get it. Just let him be happy in his ignorance.
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


I'm seeing this. To each his own i guess.


----------



## poontab

Guys settle down & read the website rules before you post.

*If anyone is unable to follow the rules & be respectful with their posts then they will not have the privilege to post on RootzWiki.*


----------



## willup

Ok let's stop arguing about this, this is not what this thread its about. Great Rom thanks for all your hard work.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mroett01

Anyone else seen the issue where sometimes items in the dropdown notification list shuffle around multiple times a second?


----------



## Sandman007

Yep

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Hell-Intimidator

Been playing around with EncounterICS all day long and it work great. I really like this stock ICS keyboard over real Gnex keyboard! That's cuz it doesn't lagging like here's Gnex and I had to install SwiftKey for her.

Glad this from came with quick control for browser and More Quick Panel work as well.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Imacellist

MadCutter said:


> I know that. You are catching the tail end of a long conversation. It is about someone doing all wipes after flashing. He is under the impression that is how it has to be done for this rom to install without bootlooping. I was trying to get it through bob's head that the guy needed to format system before flashing this rom. And I also said he might as well do all wipes before also. But bob here has to go out of his way to try to prove someone wrong. And gets way off from what i was originally trying to say just to do so.


To affirm this, yes you should format the system before flashing any rom, unless it is an upgrade from previous build. Doing it after is only to fix bootlooping if you forgot the first time. Doing wipe data factory reset doesn't delete the system files, but all the settings, apps, etc. You should always do this before flashing a new rom to keep from boot looping. If you still don't know how to do this, click the link in my signature.


----------



## flyoverstates

For the last few hours only, my cell signal strength has been varying wildly from full to no bars every few seconds, and then data drops out. I still receive texts and calls, but to get data back I have to disable and then reenable data in settings, which brings back 3G for about 1-2 minutes before it drops out again. That, plus the very poor wifi reception, is making the phone difficult to use. I only flashed this ROM yesterday...should I SBF and reflash, or is there a fix?

So far I've tried multiple reboots, fixing permissions, and a cache wipe.


----------



## jpmoo

Imacellist said:


> To affirm this, yes you should format the system before flashing any rom, unless it is an upgrade from previous build. Doing it after is only to fix bootlooping if you forgot the first time. Doing wipe data factory reset doesn't delete the system files, but all the settings, apps, etc. You should always do this before flashing a new rom to keep from boot looping. If you still don't know how to do this, click the link in my signature.


Doing it after deletes the ROM you just flashed, so you'd better flash again or you have a phone with no OS.

Wiping data is the more common fix in your scenario. That is, I flashed a ROM, forgot to wipe data, am bootlooping, go into recovery (maybe even stock recovery, depending on the ROM) , and wipe data/factory reset to fix it.

Hate to prolong this, but people read these forums for advice. If we aren't complete and precise with language, here, we are killing their phones. They file warranty claims and--what do you know? We end up with locked bootloaders.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## willup

Not everyone sbfs when they flash a Rom. Scenario you run into most is, ok that new Rom requires gb .602. You flash the new Rom and get stuck in boot loop. Factory reset will fix the boot loop most of the time. Which is what happened to me in my first post.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## willup

Was using Apex rc4 which is on the required kernal and still got a boot loop. Hope this helps if you run into problems

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## johnhimm

Nice ROM, hopefully the voice input actions will be figured out, more important to me than camera. Until then I will use CM7.

Himm


----------



## jonwgee

is it safe to fix permissions in Rom Manager ? I have a couple apps acting up, and hoping that will cure it....

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

jonwgee said:


> is it safe to fix permissions in Rom Manager ? I have a couple apps acting up, and hoping that will cure it....
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


idk man, i tried and got stuck in a bootloop and then couldnt get into recovery. maybe someone else can help you out here


----------



## Dshoe

Hey guys, I noticed yesterday that if I'm connected to a Wi-Fi and then leave the area, my Wi-Fi wont pick up any signal until I turn it off and on again. Can anyone test this out before I do a bug report? I may also reflash to see if that helps.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## flyoverstates

Dshoe said:


> Hey guys, I noticed yesterday that if I'm connected to a Wi-Fi and then leave the area, my Wi-Fi wont pick up any signal until I turn it off and on again. Can anyone test this out before I do a bug report? I may also reflash to see if that helps.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That's been happening with me too...same with 3G data, I keep having to turn it off and on again.


----------



## Dshoe

3G is fine for me. I noticed I had the Avoid poor connections thing turned off, so I turned it back on and when I leave my house I'll see if Wi-Fi plays nice.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RoadRunner0221

Don't know if anyone else is having this issue, but I can't seem to pair with bluetooth devices that need me to actually input a PIN code. I'm trying to pair with my car and after I put the pin into the phone and press OK, it just goes back to the screen where I can select what I want to pair with, but doesn't actually pair up..


----------



## flyoverstates

Dshoe said:


> 3G is fine for me. I noticed I had the Avoid poor connections thing turned off, so I turned it back on and when I leave my house I'll see if Wi-Fi plays nice.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I've tried turning that feature off and on, but either way it connects to networks at one or zero bars strength, and then keeps dropping in and out. All other wifi devices in the vicinity can get full bars.


----------



## zerospeed8

New theme for encounter-ics only
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/14432-[THEME]-[IcS]-WRX-STi-by-Zerospeed8-[new-wip]

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

zerospeed8 said:


> New theme for encounter-ics only
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/14432-[THEME]-[IcS]-WRX-STi-by-Zerospeed8-[new-wip]
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Hey man can you do a white theme?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Maguel

jonwgee said:


> is it safe to fix permissions in Rom Manager ? I have a couple apps acting up, and hoping that will cure it....
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I've tried running fix permissions on this rom twice. Once it bootlooped and I had to SBF (on beta 2), and the other time it seemed to work, but YMMV.


----------



## flyoverstates

jonwgee said:


> is it safe to fix permissions in Rom Manager ? I have a couple apps acting up, and hoping that will cure it....
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I fixed permissions from Recovery yesterday trying to fix my connectivity problems. It didn't fix the connectivity problems, but there were no issues with repairing permissions.


----------



## zerospeed8

Fakies that depends on what you want. But I'll give it a whirl

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Hell-Intimidator

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Hey man can you do a white theme?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Dot

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Other than the obvious bugs, like the camera, what I'm hoping to see in Beta 4 is just general performance fixes. Like many people who have already posted here, I've noticed lag when switching between homescreens and while typing on the keyboard. Add that to the lack of a camera and I'm considering switching back to CM4DX GB for the time being. No criticism at all towards firstEncounter, you've done a damn good job getting it this far, and if I do downgrade believe me I'll be keeping a close eye on this forum to see if progress is made.

One random suggestion, though, and feel free to tell me I'm way off about this. I've read in this forum that because there's no camera module at all, installing an old camera app wont work (which explains why my attempt to do just that failed. lol). But would it maybe be possible to incorporate just enough of the old framework back in to get the old camera working? I mean, it wouldn't be as good as getting the ICS camera, but it would be a solid workaround to increase the ROM's functionality until the new camera becomes available. It is the Gingerbread kernel after all, it may be possible to do this. Or, maybe not, after all I'm not a developer, I may be way off on this. Just an idea though.


----------



## cal70d

flyoverstates said:


> I fixed permissions from Recovery yesterday trying to fix my connectivity problems. It didn't fix the connectivity problems, but there were no issues with repairing permissions.


Fixing permissions in recovery on 2nd int roms does nothing. That is why it finishes so fast.


----------



## Dshoe

really? I definitely did not know that.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## flyoverstates

cal70d said:


> Fixing permissions in recovery on 2nd int roms does nothing. That is why it finishes so fast.


Damn, really? Haha, I was all excited about how much faster the new technology was...


----------



## jonwgee

cal70d said:


> Fixing permissions in recovery on 2nd int roms does nothing. That is why it finishes so fast.


actually fixing permissions in CWM doesn't work on the Droid X, period.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## destructables

Apparently there's a camera fix .zip for the Xoom out. (Found it on the XDA Devs site. Here.) Would it be possible to use that as a framework to use for the DX camera?


----------



## Scallywag1

destructables said:


> Apparently there's a camera fix .zip for the Xoom out. (Found it on the XDA Devs site. Here.) Would it be possible to use that as a framework to use for the DX camera?


Boy I hope so man. I've been dying to flash this. Need a camera though.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bilfdoffle

So, i can't boot into clockwork mod recovery. I rebooted, holding down the volume down key, and the phone just boots normally. I can either hold down the home key during boot, or run adb reboot recovery and get into the standard phone recovery, but that won't let me install g_apps (which I forgot to install) - it gives me an error. I also can't load a backup from here. I tried re-installing CWM (2nd init) from rom manager, and still nothing. Any ideas?

Running EncounterICS Beta 3....without gapps


----------



## milski65

bilfdoffle said:


> So, i can't boot into clockwork mod recovery. I rebooted, holding down the volume down key, and the phone just boots normally. I can either hold down the home key during boot, or run adb reboot recovery and get into the standard phone recovery, but that won't let me install g_apps (which I forgot to install) - it gives me an error. I also can't load a backup from here. I tried re-installing CWM (2nd init) from rom manager, and still nothing. Any ideas?
> 
> Running EncounterICS Beta 3....without gapps


You're waiting for the blue led to show before hitting volume down?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bilfdoffle

milski65 said:


> You're waiting for the blue led to show before hitting volume down?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


.....ah. I thought I was supposed to hold it down from boot....

Thanks much sir!


----------



## willup

I really like that it was implemented. couldn't get any easier than pushing volume down to get to all those features!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

cant wait for first to get voice working on this bad boy. my wifes old og has an ics rom and it has voice and its banging. its actually kinda funny. i flashed ics the day she got her 4s and she picked it up yesterday and she was like "why didnt you put this on here when i had this phone, i love it!" silly wife lol. asked about this before but got no response so ill ask again. doe anyone have a notification about data being toggled off and you cant get rid of it? ill post a screen if it helps lol


----------



## Drocka

Beware of Build 4, It will surprise you


----------



## zerospeed8

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Hey man can you do a white theme?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Yes should be found Saturday night. So white in stead of pink?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

destructables said:


> Apparently there's a camera fix .zip for the Xoom out. (Found it on the XDA Devs site. Here.) Would it be possible to use that as a framework to use for the DX camera?


Not only camera, but HDMI as well (check the referring thread)


----------



## Dshoe

fakiesk8r333 said:


> cant wait for first to get voice working on this bad boy. my wifes old og has an ics rom and it has voice and its banging. its actually kinda funny. i flashed ics the day she got her 4s and she picked it up yesterday and she was like "why didnt you put this on here when i had this phone, i love it!" silly wife lol. asked about this before but got no response so ill ask again. doe anyone have a notification about data being toggled off and you cant get rid of it? ill post a screen if it helps lol


I saw the screenshot you posted earlier, I have not seen this and I don't think it's normal. Have you tried wiping system/data/dalvik/cache and reflashing?


----------



## zach.discgolf

bobcaruso said:


> Not only camera, but HDMI as well (check the referring thread)


Yeah I was stoked for the update Google was pushing out too the xoom. But the xoom is complete now. Here is link to flashable zip for camera, voice, and hdmi for the xoom. http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C8UAKYZU Note that this is for the xoom, I've tried it and its a no go, but maybe someone can check it out and put two and two together we can get something to work.

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey. I have the full version of titanium backup Installed but when intrusion to restore apps either as a batch or individually it freezes. I saw this mentioned in the bug forum I'm wondering if anyone knows a fix for it?


----------



## TheSavageSquid

I noticed you can bypass the lock by going through an app such as advanced task killer on the notification bar. Just as a heads up!


----------



## WeavShow

Is there a way to dismiss the keyboard? I used to do it by long-pressing the menu hard key, but that doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## tslovejoy1969

WeavShow said:


> Is there a way to dismiss the keyboard? I used to do it by long-pressing the menu hard key, but that doesn't seem to work anymore.


The back button does it now.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

How come there isn't anything in Pre install? I want to install RZR which normally would go in that directory

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> How come there isn't anything in Pre install? I want to install RZR which normally would go in that directory
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


can you post a link to rzr, i havent been able to find it. also instructions. you can pm me if youd like to keep clutter down. thanks


----------



## zerospeed8

Rzr what?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

zerospeed8 said:


> Rzr what?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


its a recovery like cwm, but it has touch and themes(sorta) and a few other features.


----------



## Fox_Dye

I saw on twitter that koush was working with twrp to implimet touch into clockworkrecovey

Sent from my liberated DX


----------



## jonwgee

Is Rz Recovery supported on the X ? its not listed in the thread.....

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

jonwgee said:


> Is Rz Recovery supported on the X ? its not listed in the thread.....
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yes it works Ill pm u a link


----------



## jonwgee

d_h, couldn't add a pic in pm so ill put it here

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Yea I also have ask that in preinstall

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jun991013

first Encounter IF you add the CAMERA Your ROM WILL GO UP soo much that you will have to get paid


----------



## Sandman007

jonwgee said:


> d_h, couldn't add a pic in pm so ill put it here
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Thanks. Bout to copy it from sbf

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007

I'm waiting for the new boot menu. I could care less about the camera

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I'm waiting for the new boot menu. I could care less about the camera
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


+100 to that

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## PARick

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey. I have the full version of titanium backup Installed but when intrusion to restore apps either as a batch or individually it freezes. I saw this mentioned in the bug forum I'm wondering if anyone knows a fix for it?


Yes. Fix market links in TBU. I had the same issue.


----------



## Scallywag1

fakiesk8r333 said:


> +100 to that
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


-100 to that. I'd like both but would rather camera. I'm currently on miui bc I need a camera. The call to flash this haunts me. If camera gets fixed I may wait out upgrade til the whole 2 years bc I don't need front camera or anything else that nexus has that we wouldn't. Great job with this. I check in on this thread a million times a day.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow

jun991013 said:


> first Encounter IF you add the CAMERA Your ROM WILL GO UP soo much that you will have to get paid


Can't happen without the drivers. For me, I can go on without it. I can just restore my CM7 GB nandroid if need-be if I really needed the camera.


----------



## Dshoe

Just a tip for everyone, setting the transition animation to .5 in developer settings makes me phone feel over all faster.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Dshoe said:


> Just a tip for everyone, setting the transition animation to .5 in developer settings makes me phone feel over all faster.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yep that was like the first thing I did. That and window transition. Speeds things up a lot!!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## SilverTalon

Has anyone had an issue with iSyncr Wifi not working at all? It loads up, but it can't find my computer.


----------



## willup

Dshoe said:


> Just a tip for everyone, setting the transition animation to .5 in developer settings makes me phone feel over all faster.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


How do you do that?? Just curious

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## philosophyzer

He's given you something valuable as it is. Why hold something hostage from him like he owes you something? If you want to pay him for something you find valuable then do it.... don't insult someone giving you their hard earned prize for free.

Besides if you have read this thread or any other you'd know its out of his control for all handsets on ICS roms.



jun991013 said:


> first Encounter IF you add the CAMERA Your ROM WILL GO UP soo much that you will have to get paid


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## loki993

anyone having a problem with handcent notifications not working. instead of the custom one i have set through handcent the system one plays

Sent from my DROIDXified ICS D2


----------



## fakiesk8r333

willup said:


> How do you do that?? Just curious
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Go to setting then developer options and scroll down to the end of the user interface section. They are the last two options

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## fakiesk8r333

loki993 said:


> anyone having a problem with handcent notifications not working. instead of the custom one i have set through handcent the system one plays
> 
> Sent from my DROIDXified ICS D2


Have you disabled sounds in the stock messaging app? That would be my first guess.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## coltzfan

Running great since day one and now phone idle is killing my battery. Figured a data cache wipe my restore it the way it was.

sent from my secret shoe phone running ICS


----------



## bilfdoffle

Hey, I was looking to change the automatic backlight settings, but I couldn't find the maps... Normally they're in the framework-res.apk, in arrays.xml - but this file doesn't seem to exist...

I always find the automatic backlight to be set brighter than it needs to be, particularly in dark rooms.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

bilfdoffle said:


> Hey, I was looking to change the automatic backlight settings, but I couldn't find the maps... Normally they're in the framework-res.apk, in arrays.xml - but this file doesn't seem to exist...
> 
> I always find the automatic backlight to be set brighter than it needs to be, particularly in dark rooms.


Ics must have moved it. I wonder where it would be lol

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chikkensammich

This is phenominal! Thank your for your work! I am only having two issues on the Beta 3 build, one of which being a big deal for me. I cannot wireless to work at all. Power cycling and toggling wifi did not work either. The phone scans for APs, sees them, but cannot connect. Oh, and I noticed that the phone refuses to acknowledge ad-hoc networks. Is this a bug in EncounterICS, or an ICS thing generically? Second, has anyone noticed text input to be really slow? I know about checking for USB debugging for CPU hogs, but it was not set so I figured that I was okay in that regard. Thanks again for your work, and any potential help on these two issues!


----------



## jonwgee

no help on wifi, but USB debugging is CHECKED by default, and should remain that way. If you UNCHECKED it, and/or RECHECKED it, you will invoke the race condition. A data wipe is required to fix it.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## chikkensammich

jonwgee said:


> no help on wifi, but USB debugging is CHECKED by default, and should remain that way. If you UNCHECKED it, and/or RECHECKED it, you will invoke the race condition. A data wipe is required to fix it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yes, you are indeed correct. I have wiped data and appear to be slightly better. I disabled the on-the-fly spell correction also and that seemed to do the trick. The wifi thing will be the biggest killer for me. I use Spotify and would rather not sync multiple gigabytes over 3G. I have an unlimited plans so I dont' really care, but it will take forever..


----------



## jonwgee

are you using stock keyboard? I use several different market keyboards and have not noticed any lag with those.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## chikkensammich

jonwgee said:


> are you using stock keyboard? I use several different market keyboards and have not noticed any lag with those.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yeah, I am using the stock keyboard. Which market keyboard do you recommend?


----------



## jonwgee

these are some of the ones I use , and also thumb keyboard 4, which is nice cuz you can adjust the height of the keys

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

jonwgee said:


> these are some of the ones I use , and also thumb keyboard 4, which is nice cuz you can adjust the height of the keys
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Man you use a lot of keyboards. I usually just use Swype or stock. Used to use swift key, but I'm liking Swype better.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## dsr13

Using perfect keyboard with zero lag

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishT

Using SlideIT and not having any issues either.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Mbezzle

Hi all. I scanned this thread and haven't seen this question posted so forgive me if I missed it. Will this rom work for regional carriers? I am on the ntelos network.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

any one else use mybackup???
it wont let me restore applications with root permissions... so i had to install the apps individually then restore just the data...


----------



## zerospeed8

White theme is almost a go. Screwed up and used 4.0.3 framework had to re-make for those on 4.0.1 sorry. link will be up shortly.


----------



## Sandman007

Nemo aeternamn said:


> any one else use mybackup???
> it wont let me restore applications with root permissions... so i had to install the apps individually then restore just the data...


I use it but only to data (Contacts, settings, etc.)


----------



## stefandroid

Looks like 802.1X wifi encryption works in this build so far, which is awesome because I haven't heard of anyone getting it to work on 2nd init ROMs thus far.


----------



## flyoverstates

Is there any way to show the unlock screen before the "Enter PIN" screen? If I use PIN, pattern, or password, it always takes me straight to that screen when unlocking.


----------



## Sandman007

stefandroid said:


> Looks like 802.1X wifi encryption works in this build so far, which is awesome because I haven't heard of anyone getting it to work on 2nd init ROMs thus far.


my router is a 802.11n with wpa2 encryption and I've haven't had any trouble with 2nd-init roms

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## zerospeed8

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Hey man can you do a white theme?
> 
> White theme http://db.tt/l9A1XmnM
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## firstEncounter

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> my router is a 802.11n with wpa2 encryption and I've haven't had any trouble with 2nd-init roms
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


802.1X is an enterprise-class authentication method. 802.11 is the wireless frequency (802.11g/n).

I did nothing special for 802.1x since I have no way to test and didn't realize anyone actually used it, but I'm glad it's working!


----------



## Sandman007

For those that have issues with keyboard lag with the stock keyboard I think I have narrowed down the issue and may have a temporary solution. You can do 2 things.

1. Go to Android keyboard settings/
Advanced/key pop up dismiss delay. Set to none.

2. Turn off suggestions. I think that when the keyboard is trying to show suggestions it causes lag. I realized some ppl included myself may not want to do this however

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007

firstEncounter said:


> 802.1X is an enterprise-class authentication method. 802.11 is the wireless frequency (802.11g/n).


Oh OK thanks for the info

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Dshoe

I've switched back to CM7 for the time being. I like a lot about CM9 (one of my favorites is app switching) but I really like having my camera, and I use speech to text a lot. I will be flashing beta 4 as soon as it comes out though!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

just got a new netgear wireless router today and i'm not having any trouble connecting but my wifi icon is just blank. No bars or arrows

Edit: fixed

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007

keyboard Lag is Back


----------



## superleon

Great work.
The T9 cm9 dial app is nice. It has powerful search function. Can I replace the original dial pad with T9 CM9?


----------



## johnhimm

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Man you use a lot of keyboards. I usually just use Swype or stock. Used to use swift key, but I'm liking Swype better.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


+1 
Himm


----------



## loki993

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Have you disabled sounds in the stock messaging app? That would be my first guess.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Yes notifications in the standard messaging app are disabled.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

superleon said:


> Great work.
> The T9 cm9 dial app is nice. It has powerful search function. Can I replace the original dial pad with T9 CM9?


I found one that worked on xda. I don't remember where though. I'll see if I can dig it up.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## mds96

I'd like to try out the T9 dialer also. I tried moving the apps to /system/apps amd changing permissions, and that didnt work. Also tried ye flashable zip, and it didnt work :/ Fakies, if you find the one that worked, please tell us how you installed it also. Thanks!!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

mds96 said:


> I'd like to try out the T9 dialer also. I tried moving the apps to /system/apps amd changing permissions, and that didnt work. Also tried ye flashable zip, and it didnt work :/ Fakies, if you find the one that worked, please tell us how you installed it also. Thanks!!


uploading to box as we speak. will post a link asap. all you do is flash in recovery and enable the option in phone settings.

here you go http://www.box.com/s/84cofhj38ugx9598335o


----------



## strikeir13

Has anyone got a functioning FM radio on this ROM? Either the built-in one or Spirit FM from the market? I can't get either to work (Yes I know it's a known issue). I looked at some logs but there isn't really anything in there that stands out. Maybe a dev would have more insight...


----------



## dsr13

fakiesk8r333 said:


> uploading to box as we speak. will post a link asap. all you do is flash in recovery and enable the option in phone settings. here you go http://www.box.com/s/84cofhj38ugx9598335o


thanks, works great!


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Now I have read a bunch of pages in this forum, but not all 260-something. What I have learned is that the camera doesn't work because of a lack of drivers, and that you can't just install the old Gingerbread camera. What I still don't get is why can't there be some kind of modification to the ROM to make it work with the Gingerbread camera. If ICS is still supposed to have the APIs from previous Android versions, I would think it might be possible. Forgive me if I'm way off-base, if I had a camera this ROM would be perfect. In ever other regard though, props to firstEncounter for a job well done.


----------



## arkaydez

mds96 said:


> I'd like to try out the T9 dialer also. I tried moving the apps to /system/apps amd changing permissions, and that didnt work. Also tried ye flashable zip, and it didnt work :/ Fakies, if you find the one that worked, please tell us how you installed it also. Thanks!!


Not sure if you typo'ed or not but i believe the directory you wanted to place the apk in once you re-mounted sys with read-write perms' was /system/app/ not apps....otherwise you just created a new file named apps under the system directory..


----------



## Jays2Kings

Is it possible to have the purple-tinted background instead of the pure black one like the Galaxy Nexus and some other Roms, either as mod or new beta update, I can't complain if it's not there but it would be nice to see.


----------



## mds96

Yeah sorry I meant /app, thanks though! Thanks Fakies, gonna flash and try now!!


----------



## mds96

Yeah sorry I meant /app, thanks though! Thanks Fakies, works great!!


----------



## zerospeed8

Jays2Kings said:


> Is it possible to have the purple-tinted background instead of the pure black one like the Galaxy Nexus and some other Roms, either as mod or new beta update, I can't complain if it's not there but it would be nice to see.


Picture and I'll start


----------



## jonwgee

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Man you use a lot of keyboards. I usually just use Swype or stock. Used to use swift key, but I'm liking Swype better.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


actually, I only use one at a time  I have downloaded a bunch of them and tried em all. never happy with any of them, to be honest.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

jonwgee said:


> actually, I only use one at a time  I have downloaded a bunch of them and tried em all. never happy with any of them, to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yea I hear ya, I'm not entirely evicted about any either. I just use sweetie because I can type with one finger and without looking. If you find anything good let me know lol

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Jays2Kings

zerospeed8 said:


> Picture and I'll start


















Thanks in advance


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Hey first is this gonna be a straight port CM9 or will you be adding in your own additions? And if so would you be up for feature suggestions when you get to that point? Keep up the awesome ROM!! Can't wait for voice to be functioning properly.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## PARick

[sup]Since Battery Monitor updated the other day, it hasn't been accurate at all. I have tried everything. I use an extended battery, anyone know of a good battery notification in 1% that works well with this ROM and an extended battery? Big Battery Notifier works well, but only in 10%. Thanks![/sup]


----------



## firstEncounter

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Hey first is this gonna be a straight port CM9 or will you be adding in your own additions? And if so would you be up for feature suggestions when you get to that point? Keep up the awesome ROM!! Can't wait for voice to be functioning properly.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I'm definitely going to have my own feature additions eventually. I'm focusing on getting the main features working properly before I do, though.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

firstEncounter said:


> I'm definitely going to have my own feature additions eventually. I'm focusing on getting the main features working properly before I do, though.


Yea that's what I figured lol

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## elidog

Could someone point me in the right direction for dealing with fc of gallery and to how find my applications in settings. When I open settings/apps - under none of the options do I see a way (that will let me pull up a list of all my apps). Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

elidog said:


> Could someone point me in the right direction for dealing with fc of gallery and to how find my applications in settings. When I open settings/apps - under none of the options do I see a way (that will let me pull up a list of all my apps). Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I'd recommend using an alternate gallery like QuickPic until the gallery issue is completely solved. There is a fourth tab "All" in the Settings->Applications menu, you'll have to scroll the top bar to get to it.


----------



## serx7

PARick said:


> [sup]Since Battery Monitor updated the other day, it hasn't been accurate at all. I have tried everything. I use an extended battery, anyone know of a good battery notification in 1% that works well with this ROM and an extended battery? Big Battery Notifier works well, but only in 10%. Thanks![/sup]


The one by Simmo? I have an EncounterICS backup I made back in late December. Want me to restore that and see if I can pull the APK out? I was thinking of trying that myself anyway, since I don't like the larger status bar text the newer version uses, and they removed the little '%' sign, which I kind of liked.


----------



## PARick

serx7 said:


> The one by Simmo? I have an EncounterICS backup I made back in late December. Want me to restore that and see if I can pull the APK out? I was thinking of trying that myself anyway, since I don't like the larger status bar text the newer version uses, and they removed the little '%' sign, which I kind of liked.


Yes, that's the one. The size doesn't bother me as much as the inaccuracy Actually, I may have a backup in Titanium. Let me check. Thanks, I'll let you know.


----------



## elidog

firstEncounter said:


> I'd recommend using an alternate gallery like QuickPic until the gallery issue is completely solved. There is a fourth tab "All" in the Settings->Applications menu, you'll have to scroll the top bar to get to it.


Thanks!
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee

did you stop monitoring and then reopen the app? that fixed it for me (battery monitor by simmo)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PARick

jonwgee said:


> did you stop monitoring and then reopen the app? that fixed it for me (battery monitor by simmo)
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yes and deleted/reinstalled. Actually went back to a previous version and it works way better.


----------



## willup

Tried using ClockWorkMod Tethering App. For some reason I cant this to work with this Rom. Im in charge usb mode, USB debugging is on, moto drivers are installed. Installed Apk on phone. I get an error about 3 steps into the process saying no android device detected. Some type of ADB error. Any clues why the tethering app wont work? Wondering if anyone has gotten it to work with this rom.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

willup said:


> Tried using ClockWorkMod Tethering App. For some reason I cant this to work with this Rom. Im in charge usb mode, USB debugging is on, moto drivers are installed. Installed Apk on phone. I get an error about 3 steps into the process saying no android device detected. Some type of ADB error. Any clues why the tethering app wont work? Wondering if anyone has gotten it to work with this rom.


I haven't gotten it to work on my Mac either. Not sure what's causing the issue.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## rcguymike

You sir are awesome. I can't wait for camera. Keep up the great work. I'd donate now but the bank account tends to be low during college semesters. I'm going to play with this this afternoon as I haven't installed a clean CM7 nightly in a while so I'm sbf-ing anyways. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Dri94

does this have support for video playback?


----------



## PARick

rcguymike said:


> You sir are awesome. I can't wait for camera. Keep up the great work. I'd donate now but the bank account tends to be low during college semesters. I'm going to play with this this afternoon as I haven't installed a clean CM7 nightly in a while so I'm sbf-ing anyways. Keep up the great work!


You are wised SBfing. I did so prior to my install and am experiencing zero bugs that are being reported.


----------



## Tre-boR

thanks for the hard work, looking forward for the update.
also know what your saying about the lag and battery drain, but i want to know what data I'm wiping?

droid x running encounterics x rom beta 3.

thanks,
Tre-boR


----------



## openbox

Dri94 said:


> does this have support for video playback?


It's laggy, but the videos I've played are tolerable.


----------



## rcguymike

PARick said:


> You are wised SBfing. I did so prior to my install and am experiencing zero bugs that are being reported.


did you go from CM7 or stock GB


----------



## bradg24

Zerospeed... How a few theme color ideas an orange black one(Go Vols), and my buddy here asked for a crimson for his National Champions.. BAMA..

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## serx7

PARick said:


> Yes, that's the one. The size doesn't bother me as much as the inaccuracy Actually, I may have a backup in Titanium. Let me check. Thanks, I'll let you know.


I think for me (stock battery), the updated battery monitor seems about the same as the older one, but I haven't been paying very very close attn to it. Based on your other post/s here, I assume you're good on the older version (?)


----------



## PARick

rcguymike said:


> did you go from CM7 or stock GB


CM7. SBF'd to 602, accepted 605 update. went from stock GB.


----------



## PARick

serx7 said:


> I think for me (stock battery), the updated battery monitor seems about the same as the older one, but I haven't been paying very very close attn to it. Based on your other post/s here, I assume you're good on the older version (?)


Yes. Although if rarely shows "full" in the notification bar, just 99%. But at least it is accurate.


----------



## serx7

PARick said:


> Yes. Although if rarely shows "full" in the notification bar, just 99%. But at least it is accurate.


I've noticed the same thing w/ the older and newer versions. Not sure about accuracy, but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## jpboehmer

Any idea of what can we expect in build #4? Very impressed with this ROM, and I can't wait to see where it goes!


----------



## rozelle25

jpboehmer said:


> Any idea of what can we expect in build #4? Very impressed with this ROM, and I can't wait to see where it goes!


I expect build 4 to be an improvement on build 3.


----------



## Sandman007

rozelle25 said:


> I expect build 4 to be an improvement on build 3.


lmao

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007

jpboehmer said:


> Any idea of what can we expect in build #4? Very impressed with this ROM, and I can't wait to see where it goes!


at least two things:

1. New boot menu (remove Dev stuff and adds overclocking slot 4)

2. May fix charging light (First said it was partially fixed)

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## jpboehmer

rozelle25 said:


> I expect build 4 to be an improvement on build 3.


Lol, thanks!

I would have to agree with you there. Are there any features or fixes that we can expect, or has it not been discussed?


----------



## jpboehmer

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> at least two things:
> 
> 1. New boot menu (remove Dev stuff and adds overclocking slot 4)
> 
> 2. May fix charging light (dk for sure)
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


Thanks for the info!


----------



## willup

I do have to say one thing. Once battery was recalibrated I am getting fantasic battery life. With moderate use I have gotten over 24hours!! For a Beta Rom its a shock. I remember when the very 1st builds for CM7 came out for the DX and I was getting 5-6hours max. Very good job with battery life. Seems to be the last thing Devs think about.


----------



## openbox

willup said:


> Once battery was recalibrated I am getting fantasic battery life. With moderate use I have gotten over 24hours!!


Are you doing that with WiFi on? I got ~33 hours on my last charge by disabling WiFi. Kind of ironic because my understanding is that WiFi is supposed to be more power efficient than 3G. I'm playing with various settings to see if I can figure out a healthy comprise between battery life and usability.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ive setup tasker to diable/enable data when the screen is off/on and it has helped tremendously. maybe give it try?


----------



## Goose306

openbox said:


> Are you doing that with WiFi on? I got ~33 hours on my last charge by disabling WiFi. Kind of ironic because my understanding is that WiFi is supposed to be more power efficient than 3G. I'm playing with various settings to see if I can figure out a healthy comprise between battery life and usability.


If you just have Wifi on and the phone is sitting idle WiFi will kill your battery. It depends how your using your phone.

WiFi uses less power, its true, but it is a constant "on" connection - its always searching, always connected type of thing.

3G takes more power for the radio. But its not in a constant "on" state. Because of this, if the phone is sitting idle, 3G is better. (Turning on airplane mode is even better







)

So, if your using something that needs the internets at that time, by all means be in WiFi. But I wouldn't leave it on. You can easily test this yourself, just the phone alone for the day and let it set with WiFi on then try it with 3G instead.

Of course, there are exceptions. A place with really bad 3G and really good WiFi may be better, since whenever the 3G does kick on (push Gmail, updating Facebook, etc.) it has to power much harder than normal. Or if you have an application in the background that is constantly syncing (a classic offender is Facebook, although I hear you can change the time between syncs now). But for 90% of the people, if your phone is just idle, 3G is better.

Edit: Fakiesk8r basically hit it there. You want the data off when your screen is off.


----------



## bobcaruso

Use Juice Defender Ultimate, it allows you to control 3G/WiFi when screen is off, to allow periodic connections for email/sms/sync when screen is off


----------



## fakiesk8r333

bobcaruso said:


> Use Juice Defender Ultimate, it allows you to control 3G/WiFi when screen is off, to allow periodic connections for email/sms/sync when screen is off


im sure tasker can be setup to do so also but havent gone through the trouble to do so yet. thanks for pointing that out though


----------



## Sandman007

bobcaruso said:


> Use Juice Defender Ultimate, it allows you to control 3G/WiFi when screen is off, to allow periodic connections for email/sms/sync when screen is off


+1000 on that app I love it

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## openbox

Goose306 said:


> If you just have Wifi on and the phone is sitting idle WiFi will kill your battery. It depends how your using your phone.
> 
> WiFi uses less power, its true, but it is a constant "on" connection - its always searching, always connected type of thing.


I understand that, I just don't remember the battery impact being as severe with CM7 or even stock GB as it seems to be with this ROM. Besides this and video playback issues, I've been very happy with this ROM. FE rocks.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Is the Droidssh app required? I was gonna disable it to clean up some space.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Sandman007

I wouldn't think so all it is a remote app for connecting to your phone remotely

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I wouldn't think so all it is a remote app for connecting to your phone remotely
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


I didn't think so. Thanks

Edit: well it looks like it must be some kind of important. It can't be disabled

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jonwgee

you can rename it in Root Explorer to. bak, 
but its only 77Kb, how much space do you need? lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

jonwgee said:


> you can rename it in Root Explorer to. bak,
> but its only 77Kb, how much space do you need? lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Well I didn't really mean storage space lol. I was referring to space in the app drawer, guess I should have been more specific lol

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Carson

Sorry if this has been answered already, but there are so many pages and it is unreasonable to look through them all.

What is the current status of the camera? I really want to use this ROM, but having a camera is quite important to me.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Carson said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, but there are so many pages and it is unreasonable to look through them all.
> 
> What is the current status of the camera? I really want to use this ROM, but having a camera is quite important to me.


The drivers have to be rewritten from scratch. It will be a while.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Scallywag1

Carson said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, but there are so many pages and it is unreasonable to look through them all.
> 
> What is the current status of the camera? I really want to use this ROM, but having a camera is quite important to me.


Been discussed a million times. I'm in the same boat as you. We may be waiting awhile. I was hoping that the recent xoom camera leak would help I've heard it doesn't. FE has stated a couple times that he's not even working on camera not bc its not.important, but because our phones lack the drivers and files necessary to have a camera on ics at this time. I'm hoping that it will happen at some point. Wish there were a glimmer of hope that this would happen soon but I haven't seen any.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

Scallywag1 said:


> Been discussed a million times. I'm in the same boat as you. We may be waiting awhile. I was hoping that the recent xoom camera leak would help I've heard it doesn't. FE has stated a couple times that he's not even working on camera not bc its not.important, but because our phones lack the drivers and files necessary to have a camera on ics at this time. I'm hoping that it will happen at some point. Wish there were a glimmer of hope that this would happen soon but I haven't seen any.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I wouldn't blame FEbfor not taking on that role. Writing the entire camera libraries from scratch would take just way too much time, which could be used doing a lot more productive work towards stability of this ROM.

As far as drivers from any other device it will only work to the extent of pointing the Dev. in the direction to code on a device like the Xoom. Entirely different device and camera, so even using this would mean the drivers and libs would still need to be built from scratch, as far as I understand. The X won't get ICS love from Verizon/Motor, the X2 may though and that at least has the same camera as the X.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

2x battery also shuts off data when screen is off.

Big tasker fan here too.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## IrishT

Anyone interested in getting facebook sync to work and is willing to shell out 99 cents should grab Haxsync from the market. Works beautifully on this ROM.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## rcguymike

Any chance of getting the power control widget in the notification drop down like CM7? i liked gesture unlock too but it's close enough to the pattern unlock not showing trails. This has been fun playing with but camera is the biggie for me. I use barcode scanner all the time to check prices and you never seem to have a camera around when something fun happens but always your phone. Props to firstEncounter.

P.S. What kind of programming is entailed with writing drivers? I'm assuming it's not straight java... I might be interested in pursuing this type of coding class in the near future.


----------



## mechatricity

rcguymike said:


> Any chance of getting the power control widget in the notification drop down like CM7? i liked gesture unlock too but it's close enough to the pattern unlock not showing trails. This has been fun playing with but camera is the biggie for me. I use barcode scanner all the time to check prices and you never seem to have a camera around when something fun happens but always your phone. Props to firstEncounter.
> 
> P.S. What kind of programming is entailed with writing drivers? I'm assuming it's not straight java... I might be interested in pursuing this type of coding class in the near future.


you can use widgetsoid to achieve this...took me a while to figure out.

Make the widget, than go back into the widget to modify, and on the advanced tab check "notification."


----------



## mechatricity

Is there a baked in tethering functionality in this ROM that i'm missing somewhere?


----------



## Sandman007

mechatricity said:


> Is there a baked in tethering functionality in this ROM that i'm missing somewhere?


wifi tether beta 
http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-beta10.apk&can=2&q=

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## bobcaruso

Noticed an interesting source hub for the droid x 605 on sourceforge
http://sourceforge.n..._MB810_4.5.605/

Has anyone looked at this?


----------



## Dshoe

bobcaruso said:


> Noticed an interesting source hub for the droid x 605 on sourceforge
> http://sourceforge.n..._MB810_4.5.605/
> 
> Has anyone looked at this?


Wow this does look interesting, but I have no clue what it would be used for.







I need to learn this stuff.


----------



## inswva

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> wifi tether beta
> http://code.google.c...10.apk&can=2&q=
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


FWIW, wifi tether beta didn't work very well for me. Encryption doesn't seem to work (can't see SSID or connect). Previous versions (2.0.x) caused memory problems on my device.

What is working, and quite well, is Open Garden. Could be an alternative for anyone that has problems with Android Wifi Tether like I did.

http://opengarden.com/lab.php


----------



## Dshoe

inswva said:


> FWIW, wifi tether beta didn't work very well for me. Encryption doesn't seem to work (can't see SSID or connect). Previous versions (2.0.x) caused memory problems on my device.
> 
> What is working, and quite well, is Open Garden. Could be an alternative for anyone that has problems with Android Wifi Tether like I did.
> 
> http://opengarden.com/lab.php


Thanks, I haven't been able to get encryption working on WiFi tether in a while. I'll try this out.


----------



## Dshoe

bobcaruso said:


> Noticed an interesting source hub for the droid x 605 on sourceforge
> http://sourceforge.n..._MB810_4.5.605/
> 
> Has anyone looked at this?


After reading on another forum about this it seems we have the source code to the kernel (so I don't think any of that deals with the camera) but with a locked bootloader we can't do anything with it. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8695-droid-x-gb-source-code/


----------



## elidog

Another simple question. How does one set the wallpaper? Mine won't change. What's the trick? I've tried edge, wallpaper wiz, system wallpapers to no avail.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

elidog said:


> Another simple question. How does one set the wallpaper? Mine won't change. What's the trick? I've tried edge, wallpaper wiz, system wallpapers to no avail.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Maybe try nova launcher?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Arkold Thos

There is a way to use virtual buttons of ICS? My home button and menu button got screwed yesterday. Thanks for the help by advance


----------



## Jays2Kings

Arkold Thos said:


> There is a way to use virtual buttons of ICS? My home button and menu button got screwed yesterday. Thanks for the help by advance


There is a thread about this in the Developer part

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12573-mods-ics-button-barlauncher-mod-for-encounterics-beta23/


----------



## jonwgee

elidog said:


> Another simple question. How does one set the wallpaper? Mine won't change. What's the trick? I've tried edge, wallpaper wiz, system wallpapers to no avail.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


so when you longpress any homescreen, what happens?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## paintba11er89

The battery life using this ROM has been unbelievable. Has anyone experimented at all with adding a battery manager to the mix? Something that cuts of network and other stuff when the phone is in standby. The one I used to use on Gingerbread is Easy Battery Manager, and I think it will work with this ROM, but I haven't tried it yet. Wanted to get some input from you guys first.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

paintba11er89 said:


> The battery life using this ROM has been unbelievable. Has anyone experimented at all with adding a battery manager to the mix? Something that cuts of network and other stuff when the phone is in standby. The one I used to use on Gingerbread is Easy Battery Manager, and I think it will work with this ROM, but I haven't tried it yet. Wanted to get some input from you guys first.


Try tasker. You can set it up to do just that. If you need help let me know.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## igotgame

Any ETA on beta4?

Btw...I thought people would get a kick out of this.

My old phone and my new phone..side by side


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

igotgame said:


> Any ETA on beta4?


post 431:


> Posted 09 January 2012 - 02:35 PM
> Got EncounterICS building from source and fixed many issues. It /should/ boot, but the bootmenu is segfaulting for who-knows-why. Once I get it booting, build 4 (assuming there aren't too many regressions) should be up within the next few days. Or at least available in source for the more adventurous users.


----------



## paintba11er89

Has anyone been able to get the Smartass Governor to work with this ROM? I saw the three default Governors in the boot menu, so I installed three additional governors including the Smartass one with the ZIP from page three of this forum post: http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/cyanogenmod/32899-how-enable-different-governors-cm7.html. This may have been a ridiculously stupid thing to do, but I've heard great things about it, and I was hoping it would work. Anyways, I tried to change the Gov using SetCPU, but it still didn't list it, so I went into the Boot Menu, and set it using that. After rebooting, it wouldn't go past the Motorola M, so I did a battery pull and Fixed Permissions, and still no luck. I went back into the boot menu, and switched the Gov back to OnDemand, and it booted up just fine. Thoughts on how I could get this to work?


----------



## paintba11er89

paintba11er89 said:


> Has anyone been able to get the Smartass Governor to work with this ROM? I saw the three default Governors in the boot menu, so I installed three additional governors including the Smartass one with the ZIP from page three of this forum post: http://www.droidxfor...ernors-cm7.html. This may have been a ridiculously stupid thing to do, but I've heard great things about it, and I was hoping it would work. Anyways, I tried to change the Gov using SetCPU, but it still didn't list it, so I went into the Boot Menu, and set it using that. After rebooting, it wouldn't go past the Motorola M, so I did a battery pull and Fixed Permissions, and still no luck. I went back into the boot menu, and switched the Gov back to OnDemand, and it booted up just fine. Thoughts on how I could get this to work?


Ok, I've been up for hours now, and I realize that what I did wouldn't work. I've tried to remove all of the files placed in the directories by the zip, and the different choices for governors have disappeared on the SetCPU menu, but in the native Boot menu for this ROM, they are still in the list, and I'm not sure how to remove them.

Secondly, I got the ported Smartass2 governor version that I found in the bugfixes thread, and copied the file to /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_smartass2.ko. I also put the necessary init.d script in the /system/etc/init.d folder, so that way it would switch to this governor every time after boot. I then went to terminal and typed insmod system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko, followed by insmod system/lib/modules/smartass2.ko. After I pressed enter on the second one, the phone rebooted, and nothing was saved. I looked at the cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ files, and the available governors are only ondemand, performance, and userspace, and the active one is ondemand. I'm not sure how to make these changes stick. Any help would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## igotgame

New to this rom.. where is this boot menu I see people talking about?


----------



## Scallywag1

igotgame said:


> New to this rom.. where is this boot menu I see people talking about?


On a reboot, hit volume down button when led light turns blue.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee

@igotgame, 
no need to edit out your question, someone else might learn something from it and not have to ask that same question again...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## elidog

jonwgee said:


> so when you longpress any homescreen, what happens?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


It brings up wallpaper options but when I go through the motions of selecting and setting one nothing happens. I'm using the stock launcher. I'll try another and see if that makes a difference.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## paintba11er89

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Try tasker. You can set it up to do just that. If you need help let me know.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Do you have it working on this ROM? Because I have it, and even when I just set up dummy tasks and press test, nothing happens. It senses the contexts, because I can see them active in the pull-down, but it doesn't carry out any of the tasks it should. Does it have to be set as device administrator or something? I'm not sure why even the vibrate task isn't working.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

paintba11er89 said:


> Do you have it working on this ROM? Because I have it, and even when I just set up dummy tasks and press test, nothing happens. It senses the contexts, because I can see them active in the pull-down, but it doesn't carry out any of the tasks it should. Does it have to be set as device administrator or something? I'm not sure why even the vibrate task isn't working.


You updated to 1.2? I know some profiles funny show active but they still function.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## paintba11er89

fakiesk8r333 said:


> You updated to 1.2? I know some profiles funny show active but they still function.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Yup. Do you have a profile that you know works, that you could attach here? I can run a test on that, and see what's going on.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

paintba11er89 said:


> Yup. Do you have a profile that you know works, that you could attach here? I can run a test on that, and see what's going on.


just make one that states when the screen is off turn data off. i have no idea how to pull a profile to attach here lol.


----------



## bobcaruso

paintba11er89 said:


> Ok, I've been up for hours now, and I realize that what I did wouldn't work. I've tried to remove all of the files placed in the directories by the zip, and the different choices for governors have disappeared on the SetCPU menu, but in the native Boot menu for this ROM, they are still in the list, and I'm not sure how to remove them.
> 
> Secondly, I got the ported Smartass2 governor version that I found in the bugfixes thread, and copied the file to /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_smartass2.ko. I also put the necessary init.d script in the /system/etc/init.d folder, so that way it would switch to this governor every time after boot. I then went to terminal and typed insmod system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko, followed by insmod system/lib/modules/smartass2.ko. After I pressed enter on the second one, the phone rebooted, and nothing was saved. I looked at the cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ files, and the available governors are only ondemand, performance, and userspace, and the active one is ondemand. I'm not sure how to make these changes stick. Any help would be deeply appreciated.


What is your init script?
smartass2 is not in the boot menu cpusettings
bootmenu cpusettings does not use system/lib/modules
The cpufreq_xxxx.ko files are duplicated in system/bootmenu/ext/modules
Try this:
Create a script file with the following, and place it in /system/etc/init.d

#!/system/bin/sh
busybox mount -o remount,rw /system
busybox chmod 644 /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_smartass2.ko
insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko
insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_smartass2.ko
busybox echo smartassV2 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

Don't forget to chmod the script you created rwxr_x

Reboot
Go into bootmenu->cpusettings & set the scaling governor to ondemand (other selections don't work) and save settings.
Boot to system & see what happens


----------



## turlian

paintba11er89 said:


> Do you have it working on this ROM? Because I have it, and even when I just set up dummy tasks and press test, nothing happens. It senses the contexts, because I can see them active in the pull-down, but it doesn't carry out any of the tasks it should. Does it have to be set as device administrator or something? I'm not sure why even the vibrate task isn't working.


I've got tasker running on mine with no special configuration. The only profile I have on there at the moment is to kill WiFi and wireless data when docked (so notifications don't bug me during the night). Works exactly as it did on Gingerbread.


----------



## paintba11er89

bobcaruso said:


> What is your init script?
> smartass2 is not in the boot menu cpusettings
> bootmenu cpusettings does not use system/lib/modules
> The cpufreq_xxxx.ko files are duplicated in system/bootmenu/ext/modules
> Try this:
> Create a script file with the following, and place it in /system/etc/init.d
> 
> #!/system/bin/sh
> busybox mount -o remount,rw /system
> busybox chmod 644 /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_smartass2.ko
> insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko
> insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_smartass2.ko
> busybox echo smartassV2 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
> 
> Don't forget to chmod the script you created rwxr_x
> 
> Reboot
> Go into bootmenu->cpusettings & set the scaling governor to ondemand (other selections don't work) and save settings.
> Boot to system & see what happens


Thanks bobcaruso! Still no luck though. First off, I went back into the system/bootmenu/ext/modules, and deleted the extra .ko files that I had added through incompatible zips, but they are still showing up in the boot menu's options. Not a huge deal, but I'm a bit OCD.

Secondly, I went ahead and created that script and called it 02cpu (perhaps I should have given it a different numbered prefix?), chmod'd the permissions for that file to 750, which is -rwxr-x. Double checked the permissions to make sure that I had it right. Rebooted, ensured it was on OnDemand, and booted. Smartass2 is still not showing up in either the boot menu or in SetCPU. When I tried to run the code within the init script you had me write (through command line), it restarted my phone when I got to the insmod smartass2 step (I did replace the cpufreq_smartass2.ko just in case it was corrupted, still the same behavior).

Not sure how/if anyone else has gotten this to work. Btw, was the line in that init.d file supposed to be "busybox echo *smartassV2* > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor", or "busybox echo *smartass2* > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"? Any additional help would be extremely appreciated!


----------



## firstEncounter

paintba11er89 said:


> Thanks bobcaruso! Still no luck though. First off, I went back into the system/bootmenu/ext/modules, and deleted the extra .ko files that I had added through incompatible zips, but they are still showing up in the boot menu's options. Not a huge deal, but I'm a bit OCD.
> 
> Secondly, I went ahead and created that script and called it 02cpu (perhaps I should have given it a different numbered prefix?), chmod'd the permissions for that file to 750, which is -rwxr-x. Double checked the permissions to make sure that I had it right. Rebooted, ensured it was on OnDemand, and booted. Smartass2 is still not showing up in either the boot menu or in SetCPU. When I tried to run the code within the init script you had me write (through command line), it restarted my phone when I got to the insmod smartass2 step (I did replace the cpufreq_smartass2.ko just in case it was corrupted, still the same behavior).
> 
> Not sure how/if anyone else has gotten this to work. Btw, was the line in that init.d file supposed to be "busybox echo *smartassV2* > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor", or "busybox echo *smartass2* > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"? Any additional help would be extremely appreciated!


It's supposed to be "smartassV2". Try this symsearch module: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?f8v59v518rpnhq4


----------



## paintba11er89

firstEncounter said:


> It's supposed to be "smartassV2". Try this symsearch module: http://www.mediafire...f8v59v518rpnhq4


That fixed it! Glad it wasn't something on my end. You might want to include both of the files in the same post for any other developers who want to try it out before the beta4 release. Nice job!

EDIT: I was able to get it working and check it in SetCPU, but it looks like after boot, none of the changes took. I used bobcaruso's init.d script above (named it 02cpu), but it doesn't seem to be setting it on boot. Any thoughts?


----------



## firstEncounter

I didn't include it since some people have gotten it working with the other symsearch, I'd assume it'd work. This symsearch was compiled with the module so no wonder it works.


----------



## jonwgee

elidog said:


> It brings up wallpaper options but when I go through the motions of selecting and setting one nothing happens. I'm using the stock launcher. I'll try another and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


do you have quick pic installed ? try setting one thru it if you do.
(and if you don't, GET IT, it's free and quick ;-) )

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## paintba11er89

firstEncounter said:


> I didn't include it since some people have gotten it working with the other symsearch, I'd assume it'd work. This symsearch was compiled with the module so no wonder it works.


Got ya. The init.d file isn't working for me though, I can only set it via command-line. Does anything jump out at you in the code bobcaruso wrote? It looks right to me.. Located in /system/etc/init.d with the filename 02cpu (there is a 02bootmenu in the same folder, idk if that makes any sort of difference). The code he wrote is below:



> #!/system/bin/sh
> busybox mount -o remount,rw /system
> busybox chmod 644 /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_smartass2.ko
> insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko
> insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_smartass2.ko
> busybox echo smartassV2 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
> 
> Don't forget to chmod the script you created rwxr_x


----------



## bobcaruso

paintba11er89 said:


> That fixed it! Glad it wasn't something on my end. You might want to include both of the files in the same post for any other developers who want to try it out before the beta4 release. Nice job!
> 
> EDIT: I was able to get it working and check it in SetCPU, but it looks like after boot, none of the changes took. I used bobcaruso's init.d script above (named it 02cpu), but it doesn't seem to be setting it on boot. Any thoughts?


As for the cpusettings dialog, it doesn't actually check what's available, it uses a config file (/system/bootmenu/config/overclock.conf).
as for it not sticking, 02 might be too early in the init, rename it to 99cpu, see if that works.


----------



## igotgame

Android OS is eating most of my battery on my Droid X with awake time...this is a known issue on the Galaxy Nexus, is there anything we can do about it on the Droid X?


----------



## igotgame

clothednblack said:


> I would say it depends on the Rom and whether it includes a fix for deepsleep, my deepsleep is 63% and I use my phone a lot, the Rom I am using has this fix built in, dxc has a fix out there, if it will help I have it in my dbox if you want it
> 
> sent from my Funktastic powerboosted die-hard V6 DX Miui


Sent you a PM..thx


----------



## paintba11er89

bobcaruso said:


> As for the cpusettings dialog, it doesn't actually check what's available, it uses a config file (/system/bootmenu/config/overclock.conf).
> as for it not sticking, 02 might be too early in the init, rename it to 99cpu, see if that works.


The config file at /system/bootmenu/config/overclock.conf just had the settings for the governor/cpu to use (frequencies, etc.), but I did find another file that had the governors listed, and only the default three plus smartass were in there, but the boot menu is still showing everything (except smartassV2). Looks like a scavenger hunt!

I changed the init.d to 99cpu, and reapplied the permissions, but still no luck when I boot. Still have to plug it in and change the governor manually to smartass2 from cmd. Any other thoughts? I would just use SetCPU to reapply it after each boot, but it doesn't recognize it as a governor until I run the code in the init.d. Anyone else running the smartass governor have it set up on init.d on this ROM?


----------



## jpmoo

I saw a note on one of the MIUI forums about formatting system not working correctly when you access recovery from the boot menu. Does this affect us, as well?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

jpmoo said:


> I saw a note on one of the MIUI forums about formatting system not working correctly when you access recovery from the boot menu. Does this affect us, as well?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Nope. That's been fixed.


----------



## openbox

Dshoe said:


> I also changed the Keep WiFi on during sleep option to Only when plugged in.


As I continue troubleshooting my battery life in conjunction with WiFI and various configurations, I've noticed that WiFi stops functioning after the DX sleeps. WiFi shows as still on and my AP shows, but states that it's out of range. A quick off/on of WiFi and my WiFi reconnects. When my DX sleeps again, the same situation occurs. It is repeatable. It doesn't matter if I set my WiFI to on while connected to power or all of the time. The same problem happens. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Drocka

If *YOU* would like a better understanding of the* ICS Camera *situation plz visit :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1379368

Hopefully this quiets down a few questions about the status of the camera. 
Hope this helps

*This is for those who are new and are wondering about the situation with the camera. *


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Drocka said:


> If *YOU* would like a better understanding of the* ICS Camera *situation plz visit :
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1379368
> 
> Hopefully this quiets down a few questions about the status of the camera.
> Hope this helps
> 
> *This is for those who are new and are wondering about the situation with the camera. *


Thanks that's very helpful. I've made one or two ignorant camera posts, but I'm always very happy to be educated.







Still got my fingers crossed that firstEncounter, DXC, or any of the other top notch devs out there with XDA and CM can fix it eventually. I love this ROM, I love ICS, but I miss my camera. In the meantime I guess I'll have to settle for the soon-to-be-released ICS ROM for my beloved HP Touchpad.


----------



## Drocka

TenderloinShadow said:


> Thanks that's very helpful. I've made one or two ignorant camera posts, but I'm always very happy to be educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got my fingers crossed that firstEncounter, DXC, or any of the other top notch devs out there with XDA and CM can fix it eventually. I love this ROM, I love ICS, but I miss my camera. In the meantime I guess I'll have to settle for the soon-to-be-released ICS ROM for my beloved HP Touchpad.


Yes, im sure it will be fixed


----------



## jstiteler

I'm sure this has been covered somewhere in the 279 pages, but I'm to lazy to read through them all. Can I install this rom over liberty 3? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Fox_Dye

Yes wipe though and nandroid backup makes it easier to go back

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

To those who wipe battery stats and whatnot when switching ROMs or advocate wiping battery stats claiming it improves battery life, you might find this of interest: https://plus.google.com/u/0/105051985738280261832/posts/FV3LVtdVxPT


----------



## techysandy

Hello firstEncounter I'm so loving Beta3 thank you so much for such wonderful work. Any idea of a time frame when the next version might be available, I do realize that it is much work and time required. I am highly satisfied with Beta3 so please take the time that is necessary to continue your great work. Thanks again!!!


----------



## feak22

Trying to build EncounterICS from source. I have all the pre-reqs installed and I am syncing using the following (I have all of the source code synced successfully):
repo init -u git://github.com/EncounterCM/android.git -b ics
repo sync (for the actual sync)

When trying to perform a build using ( . build/envsetup.sh) && brunch shadow) it seems to all come along nicely until I get the following error:
*packages/apps/CMSettings/src/com/cyanogenmod/settings/activities/NavButtons.java:186: cannot find symbol
symbol : variable NAV_BUTTONS
location: class android.provider.Settings.System
String stored = Settings.System.getString(mContext.getContentResolver(), Settings.System.NAV_BUTTONS);*

I have extensive development experience in both Java and C/C++ and I think I could be useful with moving this forward, but I am new to Cyanogenmod and Android. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## firstEncounter

That seems to be a CyanogenMod error, not a problem with my repository. But the EncounterCM repository is currently non-booting. I'm still working on getting this ROM into source.

Once I get it all working, I'll be glad to accept any help I can get.


----------



## jpmoo

firstEncounter said:


> To those who wipe battery stats and whatnot when switching ROMs or advocate wiping battery stats claiming it improves battery life, you might find this of interest: https://plus.google.com/u/0/105051985738280261832/posts/FV3LVtdVxPT


Incredible info here, but it will take some time for my OCD to adjust.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## just4sc

I think I know the answer but I just want to make sure - Does PB 2.2 would work on this....


----------



## natgear2510

This ROM is Awesome! It is very stable & FAST. The only problem I have had is Astro frorce closes & Facebook doesn't sync (use Friemdcaster if you need sync.) Camera doesn't work-known issue (no ICS Driver). Battery life is Awesome! Coming from Vortex. Thank You VERY VERY much for your work. Keep up the GREAT work!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## serx7

natgear2510 said:


> This ROM is Awesome! It is very stable & FAST. The only problem I have had is Astro frorce closes & Facebook doesn't sync (use Friemdcaster if you need sync.) Camera doesn't work-known issue (no ICS Driver). Battery life is Awesome! Coming from Vortex. Thank You VERY VERY much for your work. Keep up the GREAT work!!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


for Astro, try changing the theme it uses. i was using the classic theme and had various problems. i switched to the all blue one, and it worked fine after that.


----------



## bretth18

Does bootmanager work?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bretth18

Does bootmanager work?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## just4sc

natgear2510 said:


> This ROM is Awesome! It is very stable & FAST. The only problem I have had is Astro frorce closes & Facebook doesn't sync (use Friemdcaster if you need sync.) Camera doesn't work-known issue (no ICS Driver). Battery life is Awesome! Coming from Vortex. Thank You VERY VERY much for your work. Keep up the GREAT work!!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Did you do anything to get that battery life?? I put in a freshly charged battery and I'm at 50% already and it's only been 2+ hours. Just light browsing and playing with with widgets and stuff like that....


----------



## natgear2510

Thanks for the tip!!! I switched Astro from blueberry theme to classic. Now it works fine! Shrug!!!! No Force Closes! Thx for the tip!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jpmoo

bretth18 said:


> Does bootmanager work?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


You can use this as a phone rom, but only if boot manager is already set up on your sd card. You don't want to set up the phone rom for the first time from here.

Don't know about using this in a slot.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## natgear2510

Wipe data, cache, extended battery, change screen time out to 30 sec. Rom Toolbox >Performance>Auto Memory Manager=Agressive. Then SD Card Boost = 2048. If you want settings to stick AFTER TESTING check the Apply @ Boot option.I also charge battery to 100% & run Battery Calibrator then let it run until it completely dies. Then give it a few days to settle in. Not sure if any of it is Right or Wrong but that is what works for me! Any one else got ideas that might help?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## natgear2510

Hmmmm.....just read a few posts back. @first encounter's post about wiping battery stats. Maybe no need for Battery Calibrator. Ole habits might be hard to break! ;-)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## natgear2510

1 more tip, FYI-several cache cleaners do not work on ICS I am using CacheMate for Root! I read about it "somewhere." 

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## awolin

natgear2510 said:


> This ROM is Awesome! It is very stable & FAST. The only problem I have had is Astro frorce closes & Facebook doesn't sync (use Friemdcaster if you need sync.) Camera doesn't work-known issue (no ICS Driver). Battery life is Awesome! Coming from Vortex. Thank You VERY VERY much for your work. Keep up the GREAT work!!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Holy cow! an entire day?! how'd you manage to do that? I can get up to 12 hours. And thank you for letting me know about the tip for facebook friendcaster works perfectly!


----------



## natgear2510

Gotta run but its "Still Going" after yapping & surfing all day! Love it! Vortex is an Awesome GB Rom too!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Tre-boR

I'm haveing a problem?!?








when i call or someone calls, they can not hear me .







i can put them on speaker phone and they can hear me,
any ideas to fix this?


----------



## Dshoe

Tre-boR said:


> I'm haveing a problem?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i call or someone calls, they can not hear me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can put them on speaker phone and they can hear me,
> any ideas to fix this?


You should probably reflash the ROM and wipe data.


----------



## Dshoe

I have been on battery for over 13 hours and have 60% on stock battery, I achieved this mostly by leaving mobile data and WiFi off all the time unless I need to use the internet.


----------



## TwinShadow

Dshoe said:


> You should probably reflash the ROM and wipe data.


Won't help. This should be fixed in Beta 4 I think if I read correctly. Its using the wrong microphone, and a known issue.


----------



## jpmoo

I know GTalk is on the "what works" list, but mine crashes on boot and when I try to open the app. Cleared the app data, but that didn't help. I've been using beta 3 of the ROM since it came out, but this just started a day or two ago (I think... rarely use this app). Any hints?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## masterchung7

just4sc said:


> Did you do anything to get that battery life?? I put in a freshly charged battery and I'm at 50% already and it's only been 2+ hours. Just light browsing and playing with with widgets and stuff like that....


Have you wiped battery stats or did you touch the usb debugging toggle? (Never Ever touch usb debugging toogle) So far my battery life has been epic. I did 5 hours of ebook reading those days along with 2 hours of web browsing. Some mods I have done are changing the wifi scan interval and max events to 180 in build.prop and sysclt tweaks 2048, 90, 70 are the values I put in. In the boot menu I changed the vsel to 14,28,47 my governor is interactive, frequency steps are changed from 16 to 20 the threshold I moved up 45 at min and 90 at max. I change the cpu scan interval to 50000 or something do that it drops fast after inactivity and max 300mhz when screen is off. ( I still average a 2100 quadrant score and >500 in cpu for smart bench 2012 gpu is between 1500-1750 (though some thing I flashed dropped it down to 1100). I also set the wifi to turn itself off when there are no available wifi connections and when screen is off. Data is off by default since there is only a 15 bus trip to school. I did not use any battery saving apps, cuz for me they seem to waste more energy for me. I hope this helps.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7

TwinShadow said:


> Won't help. This should be fixed in Beta 4 I think if I read correctly. Its using the wrong microphone, and a known issue.


I think it is voice input such as speech to text that the OP meant calling works for me so it might be a bad download. Do a checksum on the rom you flashed (not directed at you twinshadow).
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7

firstEncounter said:


> To those who wipe battery stats and whatnot when switching ROMs or advocate wiping battery stats claiming it improves battery life, you might find this of interest: https://plus.google.com/u/0/105051985738280261832/posts/FV3LVtdVxPT


So true, but wiping battery stats leads to correct battery reads so that I'm not at 5% with 3980mah of juice left on battery.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7

openbox said:


> As I continue troubleshooting my battery life in conjunction with WiFI and various configurations, I've noticed that WiFi stops functioning after the DX sleeps. WiFi shows as still on and my AP shows, but states that it's out of range. A quick off/on of WiFi and my WiFi reconnects. When my DX sleeps again, the same situation occurs. It is repeatable. It doesn't matter if I set my WiFI to on while connected to power or all of the time. The same problem happens. Anyone else experience this?


There is a setting under advanced in wifi under setting (this is confusing and verbose so let me clarify, system settings>wifi>hit the menu hard key, advanced and go down to the second setting and change it to wifi on always or something like that).

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## openbox

masterchung7 said:


> There is a setting under advanced in wifi under setting (this is confusing and verbose so let me clarify, system settings>wifi>hit the menu hard key, advanced and go down to the second setting and change it to wifi on always or something like that).
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


That's what I did. I've tried both "Always" and "Only when plugged in" options in the advanced settings menu. When my DX sleeps, WiFi tanks and needs an off/on to start working again. The only time WiFi keeps working correctly is when I have GrooVeIP running, forcing WiFi on all of the time. Of course that takes my 20+ hours of battery life down to ~10 hours.


----------



## jstiteler

So I flashed the rom and now can not get back to recovery. I have tried about everything I know. Any sugestions?? Thank you.


----------



## Dshoe

jstiteler said:


> So I flashed the rom and now can not get back to recovery. I have tried about everything I know. Any sugestions?? Thank you.


Are you trying through ROM manager? This ROM you have to reboot your phone and wait for the blue LED light to turn on and then press the vol-down button.


----------



## jstiteler

Thank you I, miss read. I was holding down untill the light came on.


----------



## jstiteler

How do I get back in to re-flash the rom?

NM...


----------



## jstiteler

NM


----------



## Dshoe

jstiteler said:


> NM


Glad you're figuring it out. By the way, posting multiple times right after another post is never advised on a forum. Use the edit function, less messy.


----------



## t.crawford714

Great ROM, I'm back on CM7 until the camera works. Can't wait!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

firstEncounter said:


> To those who wipe battery stats and whatnot when switching ROMs or advocate wiping battery stats claiming it improves battery life, you might find this of interest: https://plus.google....sts/FV3LVtdVxPT


Yep. Battery STATS!! Not battery management. It's just a file keeping track of your battery stats. Erasing your gamertag on XBoxLive and starting with fresh stats won't make you a better CoD player, why would erasing the stats on your battery make your battery run longer?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Encounter, or anybody really, can someone tell me what improvements have been made to the ICS OS as a whole that makes it superior to GB? Is it memory management, sdcard read/write algorithms, secret magic rituals?

How will ICS benefit us and why? I'm really curious, not just being a pessimist or anything.


----------



## jonwgee

for one, Google apps have been improved. for instance, you can pick a unique ringtone for every gmail account. you can preview Widgets in the app drawer and drag them right to the home screen. And its just a nicer looking UI , IMO

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

jonwgee said:


> for one, Google apps have been improved. for instance, you can pick a unique ringtone for every gmail account. you can preview Widgets in the app drawer and drag them right to the home screen. And its just a nicer looking UI , IMO
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Nice touches to be sure, but kind of surface stuff. Apart from visuals, why will this run better?


----------



## jstiteler

I have flashed, re-flashed, re-downloaded and flashed and still have no maket or google apps. Any sugestions?


----------



## deercreek

jstiteler said:


> I have flashed, re-flashed, re-downloaded and flashed and still have no maket or google apps. Any sugestions?


You have to flash gapps in the same recovery session as when you flash the rom.


----------



## awolin

masterchung7 said:


> Have you wiped battery stats or did you touch the usb debugging toggle? (Never Ever touch usb debugging toogle) So far my battery life has been epic. I did 5 hours of ebook reading those days along with 2 hours of web browsing. Some mods I have done are changing the wifi scan interval and max events to 180 in build.prop and sysclt tweaks 2048, 90, 70 are the values I put in. In the boot menu I changed the vsel to 14,28,47 my governor is interactive, frequency steps are changed from 16 to 20 the threshold I moved up 45 at min and 90 at max. I change the cpu scan interval to 50000 or something do that it drops fast after inactivity and max 300mhz when screen is off. ( I still average a 2100 quadrant score and >500 in cpu for smart bench 2012 gpu is between 1500-1750 (though some thing I flashed dropped it down to 1100). I also set the wifi to turn itself off when there are no available wifi connections and when screen is off. Data is off by default since there is only a 15 bus trip to school. I did not use any battery saving apps, cuz for me they seem to waste more energy for me. I hope this helps.
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Where did you do this all from? I was able to do some from rom toolbox but I'm new and i don't know how or where to do the rest. Already thanked you too!


----------



## Sandman007

masterchung7 said:


> Have you wiped battery stats or did you touch the usb debugging toggle? (Never Ever touch usb debugging toogle) So far my battery life has been epic. I did 5 hours of ebook reading those days along with 2 hours of web browsing. Some mods I have done are changing the wifi scan interval and max events to 180 in build.prop and sysclt tweaks 2048, 90, 70 are the values I put in. In the boot menu I changed the vsel to 14,28,47 my governor is interactive, frequency steps are changed from 16 to 20 the threshold I moved up 45 at min and 90 at max. I change the cpu scan interval to 50000 or something do that it drops fast after inactivity and max 300mhz when screen is off. ( I still average a 2100 quadrant score and >500 in cpu for smart bench 2012 gpu is between 1500-1750 (though some thing I flashed dropped it down to 1100). I also set the wifi to turn itself off when there are no available wifi connections and when screen is off. Data is off by default since there is only a 15 bus trip to school. I did not use any battery saving apps, cuz for me they seem to waste more energy for me. I hope this helps.
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


what was your display time?

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## jstiteler

deercreek said:


> You have to flash gapps in the same recovery session as when you flash the rom.


I have. I do that as soon as the rom is done, it says complete. I reboot and nothing.


----------



## dtroup64

Well I searched all the threads for Calendar Syn issues, and I found a few back in Beta 2. Nothing I do will get it to sync. SBFed and flashed the rom and Gapps at the same time. Everything is working well, except I can't sync my google account calendar. I then went back into cwr and formatted system and cache and wiped the cache and reflashed rom then reflashed gapps...

Still same thing. Any thoughts on a solution? Would love to run this for a little while to get a feel for it. Thanks for any help. This Rom is gorgeous!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

dtroup64 said:


> Well I searched all the threads for Calendar Syn issues, and I found a few back in Beta 2. Nothing I do will get it to sync. SBFed and flashed the rom and Gapps at the same time. Everything is working well, except I can't sync my google account calendar. I then went back into cwr and formatted system and cache and wiped the cache and reflashed rom then reflashed gapps...
> 
> Still same thing. Any thoughts on a solution? Would love to run this for a little while to get a feel for it. Thanks for any help. This Rom is gorgeous!


The one thing I remember about sync problems is disabling Picasa sync was supposed to help


----------



## dtroup64

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> The one thing I remember about sync problems is disabling Picasa sync was supposed to help


I appreciate the response. Unfortunately I don't have a Picasa account, so I can't imagine I could disable it in any way!








I've removed by google account, and signed in again... Didn't help. I'm thinking I'll sbf again and try it one more time.

I gather that others are not experiencing this..


----------



## Dshoe

dtroup64 said:


> I appreciate the response. Unfortunately I don't have a Picasa account, so I can't imagine I could disable it in any way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've removed by google account, and signed in again... Didn't help. I'm thinking I'll sbf again and try it one more time.
> 
> I gather that others are not experiencing this..


Go to settings and sync and you will see what he is talking about.

Also, has anyone found any tweaks or anything to speed up the recent apps? On any other device I've seen it opens instantly, yet it lags a little for me.


----------



## firstEncounter

masterchung7 said:


> Well I searched all the threads for Calendar Syn issues, and I found a few back in Beta 2. Nothing I do will get it to sync. SBFed and flashed the rom and Gapps at the same time. Everything is working well, except I can't sync my google account calendar. I then went back into cwr and formatted system and cache and wiped the cache and reflashed rom then reflashed gapps...
> 
> Still same thing. Any thoughts on a solution? Would love to run this for a little while to get a feel for it. Thanks for any help. This Rom is gorgeous!


This is a known issue on the Defy base, I'm not entirely sure what possessed me to remove it from the OP. Reflashing gapps seems to fix it for most. The Picasa/Google Photos they're talking about only affects gallery FCs.


----------



## dtroup64

Dshoe said:


> Go to settings and sync and you will see what he is talking about.
> 
> Also, has anyone found any tweaks or anything to speed up the recent apps? On any other device I've seen it opens instantly, yet it lags a little for me.


Under settings there is Accounts & Sync.
I have no picasa account there


----------



## dtroup64

firstEncounter said:


> No, it doesn't. The article states that battery stats is the HISTORY of your battery and has no impact on readout.
> 
> ICS provides many, many performance enhancements in every area. Which is why, even though it's a beta, it runs better than any GB ROM (in my experience). People also claim battery life is better and other things. It's just a smoother experience with more features. Try it out for yourself.
> 
> This is a known issue on the Defy base, I'm not entirely sure what possessed me to remove it from the OP. Reflashing gapps seems to fix it for most. The Picasa/Google Photos they're talking about only affects gallery FCs.


Thanks! I'll reflash gapps and see if I can get it to work.


----------



## Maverick39

Is there any themes for this?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## paintba11er89

masterchung7 said:


> Have you wiped battery stats or did you touch the usb debugging toggle? (Never Ever touch usb debugging toogle) So far my battery life has been epic. I did 5 hours of ebook reading those days along with 2 hours of web browsing. Some mods I have done are changing the wifi scan interval and max events to 180 in build.prop and sysclt tweaks 2048, 90, 70 are the values I put in. In the boot menu I changed the vsel to 14,28,47 my governor is interactive, frequency steps are changed from 16 to 20 the threshold I moved up 45 at min and 90 at max. I change the cpu scan interval to 50000 or something do that it drops fast after inactivity and max 300mhz when screen is off. ( I still average a 2100 quadrant score and >500 in cpu for smart bench 2012 gpu is between 1500-1750 (though some thing I flashed dropped it down to 1100). I also set the wifi to turn itself off when there are no available wifi connections and when screen is off. Data is off by default since there is only a 15 bus trip to school. I did not use any battery saving apps, cuz for me they seem to waste more energy for me. I hope this helps.
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Could you possibly attach some of your battery-saving Tasker profiles to a post? I need to automate my wifi and mobile data when phone is asleep and such, but I am trying to see what others have done before deciding on the best way to do it. Also, I've gotten the SmartassV2 governor to work on this ROM (although not at boot, I still have to write command line after every boot to enable it - any help on my init.d problems here would definitely be appreciated, I could then write a guide for others to enable it if they want), and it saves SO much battery life. It's similar to Interactive, but better.


----------



## Dshoe

paintba11er89 said:


> Could you possibly attach some of your battery-saving Tasker profiles to a post? I need to automate my wifi and mobile data when phone is asleep and such, but I am trying to see what others have done before deciding on the best way to do it. Also, I've gotten the SmartassV2 governor to work on this ROM (although not at boot, I still have to write command line after every boot to enable it - any help on my init.d problems here would definitely be appreciated, I could then write a guide for others to enable it if they want), and it saves SO much battery life. It's similar to Interactive, but better.


User tasker isn't necessary if you wanna do it manually. I used widgetsoid to create a power control widget so I can easily turn off WiFi, GPS, and turn off data (the standard mobile data option does not work, use the option to switch between 2G and 3G). Whenever I need to use the internet I just turn on data or WiFi, not much hassle and one less process that is running on your phone.


----------



## dxoldster

Has anyone run into problems installing any apps that say they won't work in this version of Android? Certain apps I use don't show up when I search the market, won't restore from Titanium Backup, and fail when trying to install from .apk. Is there a workaround for this?


----------



## dtroup64

SBFed again, and reflashed rom and gapps.
Everything is good - and everything is syncing.
Thanks.


----------



## jonwgee

I don't find it to be any smoother or faster on MY phone than CM7, but I do like the new features and UI. (and being able to razz my boss who's still running stock blur on his X ;-) )

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## awolin

Maverick39 said:


> Is there any themes for this?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Found this http://rootzwiki.com...peed8-[new-wip]


----------



## Maverick39

awolin said:


> Found this http://rootzwiki.com...peed8-[new-wip]


Cool, Thanks a bunch. 

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## AngelRyu

My gallery works. Just for ya know. And my video works but it lags. Trying get camera work but not working..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshoe

Just a tip, I downloaded the Ice Cream Sandwich Keyboard from the market by johntanmi (there are several make sure you get his) and it is the same keyboard but with larger keys.


----------



## openbox

AngelRyu said:


> And my video works but it lags.


Yep. Hopefully fE is able to speed up video playback. Audio portion plays fine, but video is relatively choppy. Kind of surprised considering how smooth everything else in the ROM runs so smoothly.


----------



## awolin

Hey can i go back and forth from this to stock by restoring my back ups, or do i have to reflash? Sorry if this is a dumb question i dont know much.


----------



## choonami

Anyone else having problems booting back into CWM recovery after installing the ROM? The ROM installs fine, but I can't install GApps since it won't boot back into CWM recovery for installation. Any thoughts?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

jonwgee said:


> I don't find it to be any smoother or faster on MY phone than CM7, but I do like the new features and UI. (and being able to razz my boss who's still running stock blur on his X ;-) )
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Ok, +9000 for boss razzing


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

choonami said:


> Anyone else having problems booting back into CWM recovery after installing the ROM? The ROM installs fine, but I can't install GApps since it won't boot back into CWM recovery for installation. Any thoughts?


Are you pressing volume down during the boot process when the blue led flashes? You can't boot into cwr with rom manager


----------



## AngelRyu

awolin said:


> Hey can i go back and forth from this to stock by restoring my back ups, or do i have to reflash? Sorry if this is a dumb question i dont know much.


I can confirm it will restore to a stock v605 or vortex 2.9 beta.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

What's the procedure for using boot manager and this?

Install this as phone rom, then can I nandroid and put it in a slot by restoring that nandroid and then restore my cm7 nandroid to the phone rom position? I've never used boot manager, though I've had it for a bit


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

awolin said:


> Hey can i go back and forth from this to stock by restoring my back ups, or do i have to reflash? Sorry if this is a dumb question i dont know much.


I've flashed the beta 2 when it came out and restored another 2nd init rom over it with zero problems. Should also be able to restore any 602/605 blur based roms over it as well


----------



## Dshoe

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> What's the procedure for using boot manager and this?
> 
> Install this as phone rom, then can I nandroid and put it in a slot by restoring that nandroid and then restore my cm7 nandroid to the phone rom position? I've never used boot manager, though I've had it for a bit


What are you trying to do? Are you wanting to use ICS as your phone ROM or CM7?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Dshoe said:


> What are you trying to do? Are you wanting to use ICS as your phone ROM or CM7?


CM7, with ics in a slot, but I heard installing it directly to a slot fails


----------



## Dshoe

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> CM7, with ics in a slot, but I heard installing it directly to a slot fails


I have not tried that yet and I know boot manager doesn't work well with ICS so that's probably true. You can however use ICS as a phone ROM and CM7 as a slot.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Dshoe said:


> I have not tried that yet and I know boot manager doesn't work well with ICS so that's probably true. You can however use ICS as a phone ROM and CM7 as a slot.


I remember hearing that way works, could have sworn there was a way to move them around after the fact


----------



## Slowcaddy

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I remember hearing that way works, could have sworn there was a way to move them around after the fact


You can restore a nandroid of ICS to an SD slot. I've done it before

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zerospeed8

Hey FE is your bid 4.0.3?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Slowcaddy said:


> You can restore a nandroid of ICS to an SD slot. I've done it before
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## AngelRyu

My bad didn't mean to post lol


----------



## fakiesk8r333

zerospeed8 said:


> Hey FE is your bid 4.0.3?


Nope its 4.0.1

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## paintba11er89

Dshoe said:


> User tasker isn't necessary if you wanna do it manually. I used widgetsoid to create a power control widget so I can easily turn off WiFi, GPS, and turn off data (the standard mobile data option does not work, use the option to switch between 2G and 3G). Whenever I need to use the internet I just turn on data or WiFi, not much hassle and one less process that is running on your phone.


I'd rather have it automated. More effective if 3G automatically disables when I'm connected via WiFi, or when screen is off that I'm only using a 2G network, and it polls 3G every 30 mins or so. Or perhaps something that shuts off 3G if the signal is weak (which will suck your battery down).


----------



## zerospeed8

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Nope its 4.0.1
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Nope...? it appears to me 4.0.3. FirstEncounter does it build?


----------



## jonwgee

paintba11er89 said:


> I'd rather have it automated. More effective if 3G automatically disables when I'm connected via WiFi, or when screen is off that I'm only using a 2G network, and it polls 3G every 30 mins or so. Or perhaps something that shuts off 3G if the signal is weak (which will suck your battery down).


juice defender plus

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

zerospeed8 said:


> Nope...? it appears to me 4.0.3. FirstEncounter does it build?


I just flashed over to beta 3 today I can confirm it is 4.0.1. Unless encounter updated it and didn't update the build.prop
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## paintba11er89

jonwgee said:


> juice defender plus
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I've used that before, as well as Easy Battery Manager. Both are good programs, and can save battery for most users - but if you turn your screen on and off often (texting sessions), it can actually have a negative effect on your battery life. I want to build something for Tasker a bit more customizable, so everyone can adapt it to how they use their phone.


----------



## KeithN

sageDieu said:


> Been trying to uncover some fixes... it seems that the new Netflix that "fixes for ICS" doesn't actually fix it, it causes video to not display properly (at least for my phone.) If you are having that issue with your netflix app, try installing an older version of Netflix (1.5) and it should fix it.
> 
> Here's a link to an apk you can try; I assume this is legal since the Netflix app is free.
> 
> [filesonic.com]


Thanks for the info and link. Netflix was fine on my fascinate running ICS. I put it on my gf's dx to let her try out ICS and she was complaining about netflix. She seems to like the rom other than that issue which is now resolved.


----------



## maverixz

mikejs78 said:


> The all-in-one SBF works well too. Flash it in CWM, then wipe data/cache, install whatever ROM you want on top. As long as you are on the correct kernel, it should work.
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Wingray using Tapatalk


Where can I get the All In One SBF?


----------



## zerospeed8

Goose306 said:


> I just flashed over to beta 3 today I can confirm it is 4.0.1. Unless encounter updated it and didn't update the build.prop
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I know beta 3 is 401. His github is where his code is! Was asking him if what's on github is 403


----------



## Dshoe

Just wanted to post my battery life. Not bad. 14 hours and 40% left, stock battery.

Using Android OC, 1.0 GHz ULV, smartass gov, manually toggling WiFi, data, sync, an my screen on time is 2 hours 17 minutes.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## masterchung7

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> what was your display time?
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


Let's see, 5 hours of ebook reading and 2 hours web browsing. Those are just estimates, but should be close their kinda scattered over the 3 and a half days. I always have 3g off since its only 20 min downtime between home and school.


----------



## masterchung7

paintba11er89 said:


> Could you possibly attach some of your battery-saving Tasker profiles to a post? I need to automate my wifi and mobile data when phone is asleep and such, but I am trying to see what others have done before deciding on the best way to do it. Also, I've gotten the SmartassV2 governor to work on this ROM (although not at boot, I still have to write command line after every boot to enable it - any help on my init.d problems here would definitely be appreciated, I could then write a guide for others to enable it if they want), and it saves SO much battery life. It's similar to Interactive, but better.


I am using tasker, but only to mute volume during school hours.
Also, about having to run script at boot, can't you use script manager to run script and set it to run at boot in the options?


----------



## masterchung7

awolin said:


> Where did you do this all from? I was able to do some from rom toolbox but I'm new and i don't know how or where to do the rest. Already thanked you too!


You can do the build.props sysclt tweaks in rom tool box, but if you have root explorer, you can also do build.props edits fro there. For cpu underclocking, I use quickclock to find the minimum voltage the phone will go and I apply those under CPU in the boot menu (accessible by holding volume down when the blue led flashes) (bump up the vsels for more stability). I also TweakZV4 at: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1353903 It may have improved battery life (I haven't played with it long enough to tell, but the screenshot posted is after flashing the tweaks), but it did break something with gpu (my 1100 gpu score in smartbench 2012). Thanks for the thanks


----------



## masterchung7

I was looking at smartassv2 and the possibility of getting it to show up at boot. I think we need to edit overclock.sh for it to show smartassv2. Maybe I'm stating the obvious, but if anyone takes a look at it...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee

masterchung7 said:


> Let's see, 5 hours of ebook reading and 2 hours web browsing. Those are just estimates, but should be close their kinda scattered over the 3 and a half days. I always have 3g off since its only 20 min downtime between home and school.


unfortunately, you appear to be in a very small minority of users who don't use their smartphones as phones. More like a mini wifi tablet. which is great if you can get away with never using the 3g radio. most of aren't that lucky.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mdkpnj

igotgame said:


> Sent you a PM..thx


I have tried (flashed) Ace's deep sleep fix several times and do not notice any changes at all. I use 'Battery Left' and under usage look at 'running' it is always 100% with or with out the fix. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## techysandy

firstEncounter in your next build will you be able on add the 3 soft keys like the Galaxy Nexus? Thanks


----------



## deercreek

techysandy said:


> firstEncounter in your next build will you be able on add the 3 soft keys like the Galaxy Nexus? Thanks


There's already a mod to add them if you want them http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12573-mods-ics-button-barlauncher-mod-for-encounterics-beta23/

I personally prefer the physical buttons and hope he doesn't bake the software ones into the rom. I don't want to give up the screen real estate.


----------



## techysandy

Thanks for sharing, I agree with you on the screen real estate great point. Thanks again.


----------



## figurehead

Hello, I recntly installed encounterics3 on my droid x and I am aware of the bugs that come with this installation...Is there an upgrade in the works to fix the rest of these? (camera, voice activation , hdmi and such)...Also, is netflix supposed to work with this upgrade, because right now I can get to netflix, but when I go to watch a movie I have sound but no picture....any thoughts on this? Please let me know, it would be most appreciated....thanx.....figurehead.....


----------



## Sandman007

masterchung7 said:


> I am using tasker, but only to mute volume during school hours.
> Also, about having to run script at boot, can't you use script manager to run script and set it to run at boot in the options?


yes you can. When you find the script click on it and select run as root and run @ boot. Then run it like normal.

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007

figurehead said:


> Hello, I recntly installed encounterics3 on my droid x and I am aware of the bugs that come with this installation...Is there an upgrade in the works to fix the rest of these? (camera, voice activation , hdmi and such)...Also, is netflix supposed to work with this upgrade, because right now I can get to netflix, but when I go to watch a movie I have sound but no picture....any thoughts on this? Please let me know, it would be most appreciated....thanx.....figurehead.....


camera is gonna take a while. Don't expect it in Beta 4 or even 5. As for Netflix and video playback. Adobe flash player doesnt work ins this Rom. But that's gonna be fixed in beta 4

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Goose306

figurehead said:


> Hello, I recntly installed encounterics3 on my droid x and I am aware of the bugs that come with this installation...Is there an upgrade in the works to fix the rest of these? (camera, voice activation , hdmi and such)...Also, is netflix supposed to work with this upgrade, because right now I can get to netflix, but when I go to watch a movie I have sound but no picture....any thoughts on this? Please let me know, it would be most appreciated....thanx.....figurehead.....


Netflix will work using an older version of the app. If you go back a page or two on this thread you will find a link to an .apk that will work for you.

I believe FE is working on Voice Activation/Flash for next build. Currently no released 2nd-init ROMs have working HDMI out, and the camera needs to have its drivers and libs completely re-written for ICS, so don't expect either of those to be fixed in the near future probably, unless there is some sort of breakthrough.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

My 'back' hardkey is b0rked, so a virtual key would be nice. It only works about 80% of the time. Then sometimes it will double click or not at all

I don't have a T5 driver to tear it down and clean it :-(


----------



## Goose306

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> My 'back' hardkey is b0rked, so a virtual key would be nice. It only works about 80% of the time. Then sometimes it will double click or not at all
> 
> I don't have a T5 driver to tear it down and clean it :-(


If your on EncounterICS just flash the virtual button bar mod.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12573-mods-ics-button-barlauncher-mod-for-encounterics-beta23/

If your on a different ROM you may try contacting Dr. Carpenter/Bretth18 to see if you could get the source to port over.


----------



## jpmoo

Whenever I reboot from a slot ROM in boot manager to beta 3 (my phone ROM) , the phone goes trough a few minutes of "upgrading" my apps between the boot animation and lockscreen. Anyone know exactly what's happening? Don't phone and slot ROM's have completely different data and system partitions?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## deercreek

jpmoo said:


> Whenever I reboot from a slot ROM in boot manager to beta 3 (my phone ROM) , the phone goes trough a few minutes of "upgrading" my apps between the boot animation and lockscreen. Anyone know exactly what's happening? Don't phone and slot ROM's have completely different data and system partitions?


I don't know exactly what's happening, but the same thing happens on mine. It doesn't happen on a normal reboot, just when I come back to my phone rom from a slot rom. I'm guessing that it's one of the issues that have to be worked out with getting Boot Manager to fully support ICS.


----------



## Dshoe

Hey guys, I tried setting up my phone with boot manager on CM7, then I flashed ICS, and then installed CM7 as a slot (not a backup) and my phone just gets stuck at the moto logo when I try to boot to CM7. I can get back to ICS by rebooting and getting into CMW. Am I missing something? 
Also I have used the CM7 zip before so I know its a good DL.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## c4v3man

bobAbooey said:


> Here's what I saw: thanks to Funkbrunk.
> 
> "Didn't do anything special, my bootmanager is current, had I a recent revnumber build as my phone rom, and set up as my phone rom in bootmanager. Booted cwr, backed up cm7, booted to CM7, restored nandroid to slot1. Booted CWR, factory wipe, installed encounterics and new gapps. Booted into ICS, installed bootmanager, DID NOT update the phone rom setup in bootmanager. Booted into CM7 (Slot 1), made sure it worked, booted back into phone rom (encounterics). Worked for me, YMMV. "
> 
> "That's how I'm running it. EncounterICS as the phone rom, a Nandroid restore of my CM4DXGB RevNumber build (daily driver, previous phone rom) as Slot1, Miui on Slot2, and debloated Stock motoblur for comparison on Slot4."


Anyone else replicate this setup? I haven't messed with Boot manager in the past (just purchased and installed today), and wanted to get comfortable with it before beta4 comes out. I rarely need a camera, but there are times when I truly NEED it, so having it available via multi-boot would be ideal.

RESEARCHED: please don't reply unless you have first hand experience. See below.
I do see that INIT2WINIT claims that ICS is not supported, and that I believe firstEncounter said that it will bork your phone. I'm fine SBFing, done it dozens of times, so I'm fine if it's not-supported (although, technically none of this is). I just saw the post quoted above and wasn't sure if I was reading it correctly. Sounds like someone else tried to use boot manager, and got the Red M afterwards.


----------



## Dshoe

I got the red M but only on the CM7 ROM, it did not screw my whole phone up. The only thing I did different is install CM7 while on ICS.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## deercreek

c4v3man said:


> Anyone else replicate this setup? I haven't messed with Boot manager in the past (just purchased and installed today), and wanted to get comfortable with it before beta4 comes out. I rarely need a camera, but there are times when I truly NEED it, so having it available via multi-boot would be ideal.
> 
> RESEARCHED: please don't reply unless you have first hand experience. See below.
> I do see that INIT2WINIT claims that ICS is not supported, and that I believe firstEncounter said that it will bork your phone. I'm fine SBFing, done it dozens of times, so I'm fine if it's not-supported (although, technically none of this is). I just saw the post quoted above and wasn't sure if I was reading it correctly. Sounds like someone else tried to use boot manager, and got the Red M afterwards.


I installed CM4DX-GB. I then purchased Boot Manager, and set it as my phone rom. I then restored a nandroid of VorteX 2.9 RC1 to slot 1. I confirmed that I could boot VorteX and come back to CM4DX-GB. I then went into CWR, wiped cache, wiped Dalvik cache, and installed both encounterICS Beta 3 and gapps in the same session over CM4DX-GB. I did not set phone rom in Boot Manager again.

I did this around 12/28, so I've been running this way for over two weeks. When I need my camera or bar code reader, I'll boot into VorteX. Otherwise, I'm running encounterICS. The only issues I've run into is when I come back to my phone rom from the slot rom, it will spend a couple of minutes upgrading apps before it fully boots (doesn't happen when I reboot, only if I'm switching back), and I sometimes have to reboot VorteX after first booting into it because it becomes unresponsive.

This way works pretty well for me.


----------



## c4v3man

Found some additional information at another forum stating


> Hey dude i got this rom to work with boot manager, here is how i did it. I was running miui as my base, so i had it set to my base in boot manager. i just booted into clockwork, installed encounter ics, then downloaded boot manager, installed, once i opened it i never set ics as my base. I just left it like it was, then installed miui to a slot, and everything works now. Now i can run this rom, and boot into miui to work on my theme. Im glad everything worked out.


(Don't know if it's ok to post link to source if it's on another forum, so I'll not link)

Which is what deercreek appears to have done. Will give it a shot once beta 4 lands. Thanks!


----------



## Maverick39

I've been running this (beta 3) for a day now, now it's starting to lag any suggestions? other then that I have no other problems.


----------



## jpmoo

c4v3man said:


> Anyone else replicate this setup? I haven't messed with Boot manager in the past (just purchased and installed today), and wanted to get comfortable with it before beta4 comes out. I rarely need a camera, but there are times when I truly NEED it, so having it available via multi-boot would be ideal.
> 
> RESEARCHED: please don't reply unless you have first hand experience. See below.
> I do see that INIT2WINIT claims that ICS is not supported, and that I believe firstEncounter said that it will bork your phone. I'm fine SBFing, done it dozens of times, so I'm fine if it's not-supported (although, technically none of this is). I just saw the post quoted above and wasn't sure if I was reading it correctly. Sounds like someone else tried to use boot manager, and got the Red M afterwards.


As long as boot manager is already set up on your SD card before flashing ICS, you're fine to use ICS as your phone ROM and boot to something else for camera.

I set up boot manager with CM4DX, then flashed ICS over CM4DX. I then downloaded boot manager to ICS and installed various ROM's to slot: MIUI (Galnet, not Defy because I worried about the boot menu getting in the way), CM4DX, Vortex, Liberty... All worked fine, though there is a delay booting back into ICS. It goes through a process of "upgrading" your apps which takes a few minutes.

Once you install boot manager in ICS, do NOT go through the process of setting up the phone 
ROM.

One note: I had a lot of trouble getting a restored nandroid to work in a slot. That's never gone well for me, though, so I can't blame ICS.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## openbox

c4v3man said:


> Anyone else replicate this setup? I haven't messed with Boot manager in the past (just purchased and installed today), and wanted to get comfortable with it before beta4 comes out. I rarely need a camera, but there are times when I truly NEED it, so having it available via multi-boot would be ideal.
> 
> RESEARCHED: please don't reply unless you have first hand experience. See below.
> I do see that INIT2WINIT claims that ICS is not supported, and that I believe firstEncounter said that it will bork your phone. I'm fine SBFing, done it dozens of times, so I'm fine if it's not-supported (although, technically none of this is). I just saw the post quoted above and wasn't sure if I was reading it correctly. Sounds like someone else tried to use boot manager, and got the Red M afterwards.


It works fine with the exception of the "updating apps" thing when booting back into EncounterICS.


----------



## openbox

jpmoo said:


> One note: I had a lot of trouble getting a restored nandroid to work in a slot. That's never gone well for me, though, so I can't blame ICS.


I used a Nandroid backup to a slot before installing EncounterICS to my phone ROM. Worked fine for me.


----------



## Dshoe

Well I'm back on CM7 and I tried reinstalling CM7 to a slot and it still gets stuck on the moto logo.







any ideas? Should I delete my boot manager folder and start over?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jpmoo

Dshoe said:


> Well I'm back on CM7 and I tried reinstalling CM7 to a slot and it still gets stuck on the moto logo. any ideas? Should I delete my boot manager folder and start over?
> 
> CM7 on the Froyo kernel, or CM4DX? I've only tried CM4DX.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshoe

Definitely GB kernel.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Dshoe said:


> Definitely GB kernel.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Without a doubt


----------



## jonwgee

is there a separate thread foe discussion of boot manager issues? lol B-)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## awolin

Has anyone been having issues with wifi lately? it's been about 3 days and it looks like wifi is getting weaker... I have 1 bar in a place were I had 3 the first day


----------



## Dshoe

There needs to be. =

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306

jpmoo said:


> I set up boot manager with CM4DX, then flashed ICS over CM4DX. I then downloaded boot manager to ICS and installed various ROM's to slot: MIUI (Galnet, not Defy because I worried about the boot menu getting in the way),


FYI, the Galnet build also implements the boot menu, same with EncounterICS and the DefX. Its all based off the same boot menu coding that DXC implemented.


----------



## Sandman007

awolin said:


> Has anyone been having issues with wifi lately? it's been about 3 days and it looks like wifi is getting weaker... I have 1 bar in a place were I had 3 the first day


im not on this rom currently but I did notice that

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## AngelRyu

I just noticed it didn't have smart phone dialing. The t9 or w/e where u type numbers for a name like 666 for "mom"

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306

A couple things I've noticed - either not previously discussed or without any known resolutions that I saw by searching.

Haptic feedback - I don't like it, in fact I've always had it disabled on other ROMs. I find its impossible to turn off on this one. And yes, I changed it in settings to be disabled and it stopped the haptic feedback on the main screens, but I can't turn off the haptic feedback on the keyboard. I tried keyboard settings, nothing in there, and I also disabled haptic in Spare Parts +. Still no-go. Anyone been able to get it off?

Also, the stock keyboard is laggy as shit, at least for me. It starts out well, but after a word or two it takes to thinking about the whole word before it actually appears. It appears to be taking the input but its not coming up. I've noticed a few people posting similar problems, with the suggestion to use a different keyboard, but has anyone managed to get it working on the stock keyboard without the lag? Oh and I did try turning off the suggestions and popups, same result. Seemed to speed it up a bit for a short period, then was back to the lag.

Props to FE for getting ICS on the DX to where it is today (more or less stable enough that is daily driver material, although lack of features is what holds it back for me (camera) which of course is not his fault in the leastways)


----------



## Dshoe

I can't get boot manager to load on ICS. It just gets stuck at Loading... if anyone can help I made a separate post about this.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jays2Kings

Dshoe said:


> I can't get boot manager to load on ICS. It just gets stuck at Loading... if anyone can help I made a separate post about this.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I had a problem kind of similar what I did was you the terminal emulator and typed in cat.jpg, the rebooted into recovery via the ROM manager app, first re-flash beta 3 and gapps if you did the first time, then you can do what want to do. This should also fix recovery from the bootmenu.

NOTE: As long as you reflash the encounterICS zips the radios will still work, no need to clear data.


----------



## Magnus

Anyone been able to get the CM9 music app to install? It just fails to install for me.


----------



## Jays2Kings

Magnus said:


> Anyone been able to get the CM9 music app to install? It just fails to install for me.


Yeah the stock music player are named the same but are signed with different keys. I had to remove the stock music player, reboot then install the app.


----------



## WiCK3D_SiX

does anyone have a different version of Netflix? the APK linked here is giving me parse errors and won't install. also, how do I flash CWM to make a backup? I seem to have missed that. sorry if I'm asking answered questions, but its hard to surf on dolphin browser at the moment. I should also note,i installed adobe flash 11 from my SD card backup, and flash is working for me on Dolphin Browser Hd.

I also have issues with Tapatalk closing the search on me every time I attempt to click search, or type in the box. Pirate4x4 App tells me "Important user data is missing" when attempting to sign in as well. (pass/user correct)


----------



## techysandy

Where can I go to delete the old music player so I can install the new CM9 player? Thanks


----------



## ldopa

WiCK3D_SiX said:


> does anyone have a different version of Netflix? the APK linked here is giving me parse errors and won't install. also, how do I flash CWM to make a backup? I seem to have missed that. sorry if I'm asking answered questions, but its hard to surf on dolphin browser at the moment. I should also note,i installed adobe flash 11 from my SD card backup, and flash is working for me on Dolphin Browser Hd


Netflix isn't working on my d2 either. Audio plays, but no video. I'd like to know this too.

As far as cwr, when booting right before it goes from the boot logo to the animation, you'll see a blue led light. When you do, press the vol down key and you'll get access to boot menu. From there you can access a stable recovery image.


----------



## ldopa

techysandy said:


> Where can I go to delete the old music player so I can install the new CM9 player? Thanks


Most likely system/apps or data/apps. Check both to be sure.
You don't need to delete it (to be safe). Just rename the file to (.bak) or something. Then if you ever want to go back you can just rename it back to (.apk)


----------



## Jays2Kings

ldopa said:


> Most likely system/apps or data/apps. Check both to be sure.


Yeah it's in system/app.


----------



## techysandy

I found it under System/App!!! Thanks anyway.


----------



## WiCK3D_SiX

ldopa said:


> Netflix isn't working on my d2 either. Audio plays, but no video. I'd like to know this too.
> 
> As far as cwr, when booting right before it goes from the boot logo to the animation, you'll see a blue led light. When you do, press the vol down key and you'll get access to boot menu. From there you can access a stable recovery image.


 Start at post 250, irrc around there is the link for Netflix v1.5, it may work for you. Im not sure why Im getting parsing errors myself. The newest version wont work for us.


----------



## techysandy

I'm getting an error of can't delete the music.apk any ideas? Thanks


----------



## techysandy

Can't delete or rename


----------



## WiCK3D_SiX

techysandy said:


> Can't delete or rename


You need read/write permission. Use Root Explorer.


----------



## Magnus

Jays2Kings said:


> Yeah the stock music player are named the same but are signed with different keys. I had to remove the stock music player, reboot then install the app.


Ah - I didn't reboot after deleting the stock player - let me give that a go - thanks!


----------



## Jays2Kings

techysandy said:


> Can't delete or rename


Use root explorer like WICK3D said or get titanium backup which is free and can uninstall system apps.


----------



## LIdroidX

I posted this over on the bugs section, figured I would post it here as well.

Wifi being on, whether connected to a network or not, prevents the phone from entering deep sleep. I have confirmed this, after a clean wipe, with cpu spy.


----------



## techysandy

After rebooting the phone the application is now installed successfully, thanks all for the help!!!


----------



## techysandy

I'm getting an Unfortunately, Music has stopped playing when trying to play my music on my sdcard using the new CM9 player any ideas?


----------



## Jayse

Did you install it to /system/app? That's what I did and it was closing constantly. Install it like you would any other app so it's in /data/app. It works perfectly for me like that.


----------



## WiCK3D_SiX

Anyone else have Flash working?


----------



## crwys

Does anyone know when they plan on releasing the next build?
I really want to install this but I need my camera.


----------



## openbox

crwys said:


> Does anyone know when they plan on releasing the next build?
> I really want to install this but I need my camera.


The next build isn't going to help you if you need your camera. You're better off sticking with CM7 or one of the Blur based ROMs.


----------



## FullmetalJerk

When its stable, this may be the last rom i install. I'm pretty hyped about it.


----------



## Sandman007

FullmetalJerk said:


> When its stable, this may be the last rom i install. I'm pretty hyped about it.


this is pretty stable. Just goesnt have a camera

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## techysandy

Jayse or anyone that is available to help did you completed delete your old music app and then install this one, to be safe I just renamed mines to music.apkold which uninstalled it then I installed the new CM9 music.apk as any apk which goes to the data/app location however still receiving the message Unfortnunately, Music has stopped. Should I completed remove the old music.apk? Thanks


----------



## techysandy

I have the new CM9 music.apk working now. Thank you all for your assistance.


----------



## crwys

openbox said:


> The next build isn't going to help you if you need your camera. You're better off sticking with CM7 or one of the Blur based ROMs.


Why not? How do you know this?
I'm on CM7 now and its great. Just 4.0 seems nice to have.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

crwys said:


> Why not? How do you know this?
> I'm on CM7 now and its great. Just 4.0 seems nice to have.


man im sick of hearing about this camera. ik youve pro just joined the convo but any ways. first has stated that the camera drivers have to be completely rewritten for ics and that that task was far beyond him at this point. so far in fact that he has no plans to attempt to fix the camera.


----------



## Jubakuba

fakiesk8r333 said:


> man im sick of hearing about this camera. ik youve pro just joined the convo but any ways. first has stated that the camera drivers have to be completely rewritten for ics and that that task was far beyond him at this point. so far in fact that he has no plans to attempt to fix the camera.


Well don't make it seem like we're always going to be without a camera.
You left out the part where he just doesn't see himself being the FIRST moto ics builder with a working camera.
He'll need someone else's work to reference off of.


----------



## Sandman007

First isn't even working on the camera. Some other people r. The camera isn't even really a concern for First right now. So plz stop asking and wait just like everybody else

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## argg

Anyone get Google Car Home to install on beta 3?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## techysandy

Google Car Home is not installing for me. I'm receiving message Your device isn't compatible with this item.


----------



## camberwind

I restored a previous backup and have been using it for some time.



techysandy said:


> Google Car Home is not installing for me. I'm receiving message Your device isn't compatible with this item.


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shftn2gear97

techysandy said:


> Google Car Home is not installing for me. I'm receiving message Your device isn't compatible with this item.


Installed the APK with no issues.


----------



## LethalTomKitty

This may be a dumb question but does any one no why voice talk...(internet call,texting with voice) does not work. I no this is a known issue but just wondering.


----------



## techysandy

Did you install the apk from the markets or would you happen to have the apk to share? Thanks


----------



## mondos

How is the progress for non-call related apps working with the mic? I miss voice search.


----------



## shftn2gear97

techysandy said:


> Did you install the apk from the markets or would you happen to have the apk to share? Thanks


sorry did not install from the market ...right when beta 3 came out Encounter posted the apk for car home.

Here it is: http://www.mediafire.com/?rbevimkea21hi67


----------



## Dshoe

Finally got boot manager working. I was getting stuck at the M logo when booting to a slot ROM but i went ahead and deleted the boot manager folder on my sd card. From here I installed CM7 use BM to setup the phone ROM, installed CM7 to a slot, then flashed ICS as phone ROM and everything worked.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

This is slightly off topic but does anyone know why with ICS on a phone the Google Music widget is that same old boring block with just the title, play/pause, and next song? Just installed ICS on my tablet and the default widget has album art and a previous button added to it. Not a huge improvement but anything is better than the first style.


----------



## swagmonster

right so idk if this was covered already but im not gunna sift through 296 pages and google hasnt turned anything up either. for some reason my brother toggled usb debugging on my x so i wiped data. rebooted then reflashed gapps. now most of the apps that did work are now magically "incompatible with my device" <--how does i fix?
*****edit****** never mind a simple data wipe for the market in manage apps worked thanks anyway


----------



## techysandy

The Google Car Home installed successfully. Thank you for sharing the link to the apk!!!!


----------



## BigRalphN

Has anyone figured out the issues with so. Each 32gig sd cards? It is weird that it doesn't recognize it on boot and gallery and music do not see it, but it is able to be read by file manager

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshoe

What is everyone using for their SD card speed for Boot Manager? I have a class 4 card and currently 6144 works well for me on CM7.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## techysandy

Which model microsd card do you have? I have a Sandisk 32gig class 4 microsd card and I have not had this problem..


----------



## paintba11er89

LIdroidX said:


> I posted this over on the bugs section, figured I would post it here as well.
> 
> Wifi being on, whether connected to a network or not, prevents the phone from entering deep sleep. I have confirmed this, after a clean wipe, with cpu spy.


Tasker profile or a battery manager will automatically turn off wifi when you turn the screen off. This would probably help with battery life.


----------



## Dshoe

techysandy said:


> Which model microsd card do you have? I have a Sandisk 32gig class 4 microsd card and I have not had this problem..


I don't have a Sandisk, I just says micro SD HC 16GB class 4. And yea, my lock screen will delay for several seconds or more (by that I mean it will be a black screen but I can see my button lights coming on so I know the phones not frozen) but this has happened on every slot ROM.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## paintba11er89

For those of you using different governors on this ROM (I use smartassV2), which frequencies are you running? I think mine defaulted to max 1000, and min 300.


----------



## Dshoe

I've been using smart tushy and 1GHz ULV.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRalphN

techysandy said:


> Which model microsd card do you have? I have a Sandisk 32gig class 4 microsd card and I have not had this problem..


I know mine is a SanDisk but not sure what class. The message says it is blank or has an incompatible file.. If the later is the case I am clueless as to what the file?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## collierclark

I had my phone hooked up with tether clockwork. In my status bar I have a 2g-3g data disabled status that after I unplugged will not go away. Data is working fine and I have already tried a battery pull to no avail. Any suggestions.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rozelle25

paintba11er89 said:


> Tasker profile or a battery manager will automatically turn off wifi when you turn the screen off. This would probably help with battery life.


Or llama, cool app...


----------



## bobcaruso

rozelle25 said:


> Or llama, cool app...


Best by far is JuiceDefender Ultiimate, you can schedule autosync, data and/or wifi while in sleep


----------



## alphabets

[sub]is this ROM worthy of a daily driver at this point? I am on a fully-stable and fully-capable Shuji 2.5. Shuji is no longer supported and have been looking to make a transition at some point. thanks. [/sub]


----------



## PARick

alphabets said:


> [sub]is this ROM worthy of a daily driver at this point? I am on a fully-stable and fully-capable Shuji 2.5. Shuji is no longer supported and have been looking to make a transition at some point. thanks. [/sub]


That boils down to one question. Do you have to have a working camera? If the answer is no, this is an awesome ROM. best I have ever used. But, I am goung away this weekend and need my camera, so I had to flash back to CM. When I return, it will be back on this one.


----------



## alphabets

PARick said:


> That boils down to one question. Do you have to have a working camera? If the answer is no, this is an awesome ROM. best I have ever used. But, I am goung away this weekend and need my camera, so I had to flash back to CM. When I return, it will be back on this one.


i know that is the main issue with this rom. i would say yes, i would need it. but, it might be worth it to do a backup of my current setup and flash ICS to test. i'd like tio wait until the camera is fixed, but who knows when that will be. i think i'll rock ICS out for a week or so and see how ti goes. also, as long as the camera is the only issue, that's really not that bad. a stable rom is what i would be more worried about anyway.


----------



## jonwgee

alphabets said:


> [sub]is this ROM worthy of a daily driver at this point? I am on a fully-stable and fully-capable Shuji 2.5. Shuji is no longer supported and have been looking to make a transition at some point. thanks. [/sub]


when you say no longer supported, do you mean no new updates? or no response from developer to your questions or concerns? If you have a working rom with no unadressed bugs, what 'support' do you really need?
FYI, Gary had his own developer subforum at MDW, have you checked there? He also just recently underwent a serious shoulder surgery.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## alphabets

jonwgee said:


> when you say no longer supported, do you mean no new updates? or no response from developer to your questions or concerns? If you have a working rom with no unadressed bugs, what 'support' do you really need?
> FYI, Gary had his own developer subforum at MDW, have you checked there? He also just recently underwent a serious shoulder surgery.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


no updates, and from what i i can tell from his tweets, he has sold his DX so no capability to further test any issues with the rom when they arise. I have Gtalk and market issues directly related to the rom. also, no themes have been ported from 2.2 to 2.5 as he stated they would.

my issues are minor, but I don't want to be a part of a rom when it has no future. it's why i root and customize to begin with, to be a part of the next big thing.

he is a great developer and makes great roms/themes, but i seriously disagree with his decision to not publish 3.0 when it was promised before christmas. he let a few bad eggs ruin it for the rest of us. bit childish if you ask me. take time to heal, take time to cool your head, but dont say sorry, oh well, to the thousands of people who were relying on and hoping for the next version.

rant/over. on to the next rom.


----------



## LIdroidX

Piggybacking off my last port, I am having all sorts of wifi issues. I am having issues with battery life, connectivity(sometimes, might be a local issue), deep sleep (or lack thereof), and Android OS showing up in my battery usage at a very high percentage (saying it is keeping my phone awake for pretty much the whole time my phone is on with wifi on).

I have tested/narrowed down these issues with clean wipes of the rom. When I don't keep wifi on, and just use 3g for the day, I see none of these issues.

I do not believe these problems (outside of possibly the connectivity problem) are local/unique issues to me or my phone.

Is anyone else who keeps wifi on the majority of the day seeing these issues?

I have seen other people on this thread and the bugs thread mention Android OS claiming a high % of battery, I think this is wifi related.


----------



## johnhimm

PARick said:


> That boils down to one question. Do you have to have a working camera? If the answer is no, this is an awesome ROM. best I have ever used. But, I am goung away this weekend and need my camera, so I had to flash back to CM. When I return, it will be back on this one.


So the voice input works now?

Himm


----------



## mystikalrush

So this ROM is no longer being supported anymore?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## deercreek

mystikalrush said:


> So this ROM is no longer being supported anymore?


They are talking about Shuji, not EncounterICS.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306

BigRalphN said:


> I know mine is a SanDisk but not sure what class. The message says it is blank or has an incompatible file.. If the later is the case I am clueless as to what the file?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Try moving all your files (copy/pasta) to your computer and blank the card, see if it still has the issues. If it works then try reloading files one at a time (or groups or 5-10, whichever your prefer) until you get the error, then narrow down from there.

Otherwise I would also recommend either trying the USB terminal commands (that were used prior to Beta 3) might work, or when its first unplugged toggle the USB app (even though its not connected) I know on mine it won't pick up the SD right after unplugging, whether from the wall or computer. I just smack the Android USB app thats installed a few times, it gives me the popup that a USB has to be plugged in, but it picks it up afterwards anyways. You may try that as well. I also have to do it after reboots (basically any time its initiating the communication to the SD).


----------



## jonwgee

alphabets said:


> my issues are minor, but I don't want to be a part of a rom when it has no future. it's why i root and customize to begin with, to be a part of the next big thing.


points well taken, but if you're looking for the next big thing, its not going to be on the Droid X. sorry to say....

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Drocka

jonwgee said:


> points well taken, but if you're looking for the next big thing, its not going to be on the Droid X. sorry to say....
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I strongly disagree with you *jonwgee*!









In my mind : **Damn I need that G Nexus**


----------



## Dshoe

Drocka said:


> I strongly disagree with you *jonwgee*!
> 
> In my mind : **Damn I need that G Nexus**


+1 haha. But honestly all I want is to be able to bear my DX for another year and that's it.







This first year (first android phone too) has been great and continuously gets better. I want a smooth phone, with decent battery life, and that can play a couple games like battleheart and I'm good.







and the DROID X does. (See what I did there?)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Drocka

Dshoe said:


> +1 haha. But honestly all I want is to be able to bear my DX for another year and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This first year (first android phone too) has been great and continuously gets better. I want a smooth phone, with decent battery life, and that can play a couple games like battleheart and I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the DROID X does. (See what I did there?)
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


lmao yes i like what you did there DROID xD 
But yes the Droid X is one of the best phones ever








Lets also give love to the Droid X2


----------



## paintba11er89

Is it just me, or does the new messaging app not merge conversations?

i.e. if I had a conversation thread going with Jessica Alba, and then at a later point in time created a new message to send Jalba asking to borrow cooking supplies - the expected behavior would be to have this show up in the old conversation thread. That isn't the behavior I'm seeing, I'm seeing duplicate multiple threads.


----------



## loki993

alphabets said:


> i know that is the main issue with this rom. i would say yes, i would need it. but, it might be worth it to do a backup of my current setup and flash ICS to test. i'd like tio wait until the camera is fixed, but who knows when that will be. i think i'll rock ICS out for a week or so and see how ti goes. also, as long as the camera is the only issue, that's really not that bad. a stable rom is what i would be more worried about anyway.


Camera or no this is the best rom I've ever used. Battery life if nearly double what i was getting on cm7 or any other rom for that matter, with light to moderate use. Now heavy use yeah it kills it but thats on everything. By far best battery life I've gotten with this phone ever

There are still kinks but they're worth it to me for the battery life alone.

Sent from my DROIDXified ICS D2


----------



## LIdroidX

paintba11er89 said:


> Is it just me, or does the new messaging app not merge conversations?
> 
> i.e. if I had a conversation thread going with Jessica Alba, and then at a later point in time created a new message to send Jalba asking to borrow cooking supplies - the expected behavior would be to have this show up in the old conversation thread. That isn't the behavior I'm seeing, I'm seeing duplicate multiple threads.


I use handcent, but have had this happen to me on stock gingerblur. With handcent, I have not yet had this happen to me on EncounterICS.

If you haven't already, I would check out handcent.


----------



## awolin

Sorry about coming back to this but I didn't really get any advice on this but is there anything I can do about the wifi so I can get it working like the first day I was on this ROM? It feels like its deteriorating on me....


----------



## paintba11er89

LIdroidX said:


> Sorry about coming back to this but I didn't really get any advice on this but is there anything I can do about the wifi so I can get it working like the first day I was on this ROM? It feels like its deteriorating on me....


The phone won't go into deep sleep with WiFi on, I'm not sure if that's a bug, or if that's something that's an issue with ICS all together. Either way, it will probably be dealt with in the next update. For now, use a battery manager like Easy Battery Manager or Juice Defender to cut off the WiFi when the screen is off (Tasker is another way to do it). I think your problems are pretty universal, and as of right now, I don't think there's a fix.


----------



## Dshoe

On this reboot I seem to be getting a lot of the USB Disconnected notification. It seems to be random when I see this, sometimes I don't see it all day but today I have seen it at least 10 times. Anyone Know how to stop this? Not that annoying and I can bear with it if need be.


----------



## Goose306

Dshoe said:


> On this reboot I seem to be getting a lot of the USB Disconnected notification. It seems to be random when I see this, sometimes I don't see it all day but today I have seen it at least 10 times. Anyone Know how to stop this? Not that annoying and I can bear with it if need be.


Used to happen to me quite a bit when I was on EncounterICS.

What I would do to fix would be to open the app, and hit the USB connection icon a few times. It'd give the popup saying USB not connected and needs to be connected, then I'd go to notifications and clear. Usually fixed it. Every now and then it'd pop back up by itself later, but I'd say it probably fixed it 85% of the time or so by doing that.

EDIT: That is until next reboot or time it was plugged in to USB, then I'd have to cycle it again.


----------



## XantheMan

i'm currently using the Droid X runninc EncounterICS as a wifi only device however i dont have the abililty to tether to my current phone (ad hoc network is not showing up) any tips?


----------



## bobcaruso

paintba11er89 said:


> I've tried handcent before, but I prefer simplicity. This doesn't happen all the time, just sometimes. And it turns out that when the messages don't merge, they don't actually send, but no error pops up.
> 
> The phone won't go into deep sleep with WiFi on, I'm not sure if that's a bug, or if that's something that's an issue with ICS all together. Either way, it will probably be dealt with in the next update. For now, use a battery manager like Easy Battery Manager or Juice Defender to cut off the WiFi when the screen is off (Tasker is another way to do it). I think your problems are pretty universal, and as of right now, I don't think there's a fix.


Huh? What does this have to do with poor wifi radio performance?


----------



## bobcaruso

XantheMan said:


> i'm currently using the Droid X runninc EncounterICS as a wifi only device however i dont have the abililty to tether to my current phone (ad hoc network is not showing up) any tips?


What is your current phone? Can it run wireless tether in infr. mode?


----------



## stefandroid

I also tested deep sleep mode on Wi-Fi with CPU spy. I didn't get any deep sleep while connected to WiFi. Now I know why I have been getting shitty battery life with this ROM. I was losing 10% per hour before. Now with WiFi off, I'm getting about 10% every four hours! The battery life is amazing on this ROM. I can't even imagine how good it will be if this deep sleep issue gets fixed.


----------



## paintba11er89

bobcaruso said:


> Huh? What does this have to do with poor wifi radio performance?


He had posted about the separate issue of deep sleep earlier, but I didn't feel like going back and finding it to quote. What is your view on the weak wifi radio?


----------



## paintba11er89

stefandroid said:


> I also tested deep sleep mode on Wi-Fi with CPU spy. I didn't get any deep sleep while connected to WiFi. Now I know why I have been getting shitty battery life with this ROM. I was losing 10% per hour before. Now with WiFi off, I'm getting about 10% every four hours! The battery life is amazing on this ROM. I can't even imagine how good it will be if this deep sleep issue gets fixed.


I'm using a battery manager to automatically shut off the wifi when the screen is off.. That helps. But it creates another problem. For some reason (wasn't a problem on GB), when I'm managing the networks in that way, it causes apps like twitter (facebook to a smaller degree) to eat up battery even worse than the screen! Twitter took up 50% of the battery consumption this morning, and I hadn't even opened it. I've changed the sync time of the app to be very long, but it doesn't help. I think it tries to connect to update the stream in the background, and when it fails, it just keeps trying. I'm on the verge of uninstalling it. Anyone else facing similar problems?


----------



## awolin

paintba11er89 said:


> I've tried handcent before, but I prefer simplicity. This doesn't happen all the time, just sometimes. And it turns out that when the messages don't merge, they don't actually send, but no error pops up.
> 
> The phone won't go into deep sleep with WiFi on, I'm not sure if that's a bug, or if that's something that's an issue with ICS all together. Either way, it will probably be dealt with in the next update. For now, use a battery manager like Easy Battery Manager or Juice Defender to cut off the WiFi when the screen is off (Tasker is another way to do it). I think your problems are pretty universal, and as of right now, I don't think there's a fix.


Ah well at least i know i cant do anything about it... thankyou though!


----------



## bobcaruso

paintba11er89 said:


> He had posted about the separate issue of deep sleep earlier, but I didn't feel like going back and finding it to quote. What is your view on the weak wifi radio?


Has to be an intermittant radio driver problem, I'd love to see a trace on the driver


----------



## Dshoe

I don't know why but now EVERYTIME I take my phone off the charger it still says its charging. It rarely did it before. I'm going to reflash.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwgee

paintba11er89 said:


> I'm using a battery manager to automatically shut off the wifi when the screen is off.. That helps. But it creates another problem. For some reason (wasn't a problem on GB), when I'm managing the networks in that way, it causes apps like twitter (facebook to a smaller degree) to eat up battery even worse than the screen! Twitter took up 50% of the battery consumption this morning, and I hadn't even opened it. I've changed the sync time of the app to be very long, but it doesn't help. I think it tries to connect to update the stream in the background, and when it fails, it just keeps trying. I'm on the verge of uninstalling it. Anyone else facing similar problems?


try TweetDeck or Plume or Tweetcaster or Issimo, although I've not experienced this with the official Twitter app. which battery manager are you using?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid

any word on a way to get flash player to work?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## crwys

I think its a Cyanogen mod problem. I'm on the latest cm4dx build and it has never done it before. But it did once yesterday. Said it was still charging, green light still on, debugging still on. Even though nothing was plugged in. I rebooted to fix it and I haven't seen it again yet.


----------



## jun991013

FirstEncounter, If you can tell me where the Camera/Voice Scripts are located I can be able to work on it. Or any one else know where it is?


----------



## bobcaruso

jun991013 said:


> FirstEncounter, If you can tell me where the Camera/Voice Scripts are located I can be able to work on it. Or any one else know where it is?


Scripts?


----------



## jun991013

The Files The location of teh Camera CODE


----------



## masterchung7

etc/int.d
system/lib
etc

I'm sure there is more and the camera drivers are place somewhere else than GB for ICS.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

jun991013 said:


> The Files The location of teh Camera CODE


/system/lib libcamera, libcamera_client, libcameraservice are some of the files, but there's no source for the libs


----------



## bobcaruso

BTW, been while since hearing from firstencounter, is there going to be another build released?


----------



## kappy332

jun991013 said:


> FirstEncounter, If you can tell me where the Camera/Voice Scripts are located I can be able to work on it. Or any one else know where it is?


How difficult is creating a new driver module for the camera? I've fiddled with the the platform development tools but I still have very basic knowledge of programming on android. Is it something you have spent years with? or can it be learned in a couple of weeks?


----------



## nexaddo

kappy332 said:


> How difficult is creating a new driver module for the camera? I've fiddled with the the platform development tools but I still have very basic knowledge of programming on android. Is it something you have spent years with? or can it be learned in a couple of weeks?


CVPCS got the camera module working when he ported CM7 to the DX. Not sure if he just merged in some community work, or tweaked Moto's modules. I remember him posting something about that over the summer. Maybe the same tactic can be used here.
Post #1
http://www.droidxfor...mera-cm4dx.html

Edit:

I tried replacing libbridge.so and libLCML.so, like what was done for CM4DX, but of course, it didn't work. The files haven't been changed since 08, but who knows where other dependencies lie for the camera libraries.

On another note: Has anyone noticed the battery heating up a lot when downloading apps or doing anything CPU intensive with beta3?


----------



## Dshoe

nexaddo said:


> CVPCS got the camera module working when he ported CM7 to the DX. Not sure if he just merged in some community work, or tweaked Moto's modules. I remember him posting something about that over the summer. Maybe the same tactic can be used here.
> Post #1
> http://www.droidxfor...mera-cm4dx.html
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I tried replacing libbridge.so and libLCML.so, like what was done for CM4DX, but of course, it didn't work. The files haven't been changed since 08, but who knows where other dependencies lie for the camera libraries.
> 
> On another note: Has anyone noticed the battery heating up a lot when downloading apps or doing anything CPU intensive with beta3?


I definitely have not, phone has felt fine the whole time. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## koonrat45

Does anyone know if Jakebitesmods works on this!????

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee

make a nandroid and try it, then let us all know how it went!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## koonrat45

jonwgee said:


> make a nandroid and try it, then let us all know how it went!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I did and it installed fine but when I went to the mod menu it gave me the wrong cpu info so idk if it's working or not

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Tre-boR

I did when I was charging it but hasn't done it since.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## vwbajakid

nexaddo said:


> On another note: Has anyone noticed the battery heating up a lot when downloading apps or doing anything CPU intensive with beta3?


I haven't noticed the battery getting hot but every time I start using my phone alot the Cpu heats way up even under voted and under clocked.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## spddmn6

I dont wanna be rude by asking, because I really am a patient person. Its just that I have missed out on quite a bit of updates do to vacation!! Does anybody have any word or know what kind of progress has been made on the new mod? I would love to donate, download, and use this awesome ROM that is being put together. It is still a little buggy for my personal use to use as a daily driver though, and I was hoping that the next release would be just enough.


----------



## firstEncounter

As I've explained before, the camera framework is completely different in ICS and requires new drivers AND kernel modifications. We don't have official ICS so simply copying files is not going to work.


----------



## kappy332

firstEncounter said:


> As I've explained before, the camera framework is completely different in ICS and requires new drivers AND kernel modifications. We don't have official ICS so simply copying files is not going to work.


Ouch... AND kernal??? So even if we had the proper ICS framework files (which I know don't exist) we still couldn't get it working without an unlocked bootloader correct?


----------



## Slyman1973

FE, followed, +ed, and donated! Way to go there young fella. Keep it up and I look forward to the next release and the inevitable solution to the camera! One note, I'm sure it doesn't matter at all, but the Torch app I have for the flashlight function works fine, I'm sure it is not using the actual camera drivers, but I notice in the about section "Modified for CyanogenMod by Steven Kondik." perhaps he could help with drivers? Just a thought.


----------



## firstEncounter

kappy332 said:


> Ouch... AND kernal??? So even if we had the proper ICS framework files (which I know don't exist) we still couldn't get it working without an unlocked bootloader correct?


The kernel features can be added by kernel modules, the same way we support overclocking, 8-point multitouch, and CPU governors. I personally am not working on it though, I'm waiting for another Motorola developer to get it working before I even attempt.

ICS ports for Motorola devices can be tracked here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgTLdUKe_SRpdGtWeUsxaTdFSjljd3lyamJXNHpJRXc


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

firstEncounter said:


> The kernel features can be added by kernel modules, the same way we support overclocking, 8-point multitouch, and CPU governors. I personally am not working on it though, I'm waiting for another Motorola developer to get it working before I even attempt.
> 
> ICS ports for Motorola devices can be tracked here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgTLdUKe_SRpdGtWeUsxaTdFSjljd3lyamJXNHpJRXc


Since when do we have 8 point multitouch? I thought that was a hardware limitation.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Since when do we have 8 point multitouch? I thought that was a hardware limitation.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


It'll be enabled in build 4


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

firstEncounter said:


> It'll be enabled in build 4


Score! This is the first I've heard about that, guess I've been out of the loop.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## loki993

firstEncounter said:


> It'll be enabled in build 4


Man you really are amazing. Cant wait for the next build.

Whats 8 pint multitouch? lol


----------



## fakiesk8r333

loki993 said:


> Man you really are amazing. Cant wait for the next build.
> 
> Whats 8 pint multitouch? lol


basically means that the device will detect up to 8 points of contact.


----------



## Jays2Kings

There is also I way to achieve this now.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16364552/Droid%20X%20multitouch.zip

This is not a flashable zip, but a zip with instructions and the file need to achieve this, you'll need to move a file in there to /system/lib/modules via Root Explorer or an app with system r/w capabilities, and terminal Emulator.


----------



## crwys

fakiesk8r333 said:


> basically means that the device will detect up to 8 points of contact.


So instead of 2 touches like for zooming in. It can take up to 8 touches? 
Are there any uses for 8 touches as of today? Thats crazy.


----------



## paintba11er89

The USB manager app that was added in BETA 3 obviously pops up every time I restart the phone, is there anyway to bypass the notification and the app pop up? It's just a tad annoying when I'm working on the phone and rebooting it repeatedly.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

crwys said:


> So instead of 2 touches like for zooming in. It can take up to 8 touches?
> Are there any uses for 8 touches as of today? Thats crazy.


not exactly what i meant.


----------



## crwys

fakiesk8r333 said:


> not exactly what i meant.


Then what did you mean?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

crwys said:


> Then what did you mean?


well it doesnt force you to use 8 fingers to do things that previously took 2. it just enables the system, to detect that many touches. the best place this would help would be in games. or in drawing apps. you could use more than just your thumbs to control things.


----------



## crwys

fakiesk8r333 said:


> well it doesnt force you to use 8 fingers to do things that previously took 2. it just enables the system, to detect that many touches. the best place this would help would be in games. or in drawing apps. you could use more than just your thumbs to control things.


Ah ok. Thanks


----------



## techysandy

paintba11er89 said:


> The USB manager app that was added in BETA 3 obviously pops up every time I restart the phone, is there anyway to bypass the notification and the app pop up? It's just a tad annoying when I'm working on the phone and rebooting it repeatedly.


Go to Manage Apps--> All ---> Then Disable it before rebooting and when your ready to use it again you can re-enable it. This is the only way that have worked for me. I know its not a completely smooth work around but I hope this helps you. Please click thanks if this helped. Thank you,


----------



## johnhimm

Quick question, has there been a fix allowing voice commands yet on this build?

Thanks
Himm


----------



## techysandy

johnhimm said:


> Quick question, has there been a fix allowing voice commands yet on this build?
> 
> Thanks
> Himm


No not in this build. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong! Thanks


----------



## bobcaruso

techysandy said:


> No not in this build. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong! Thanks


Nothing updated for quite some time, so you haven't missed anything


----------



## deercreek

I somehow got into a mess with Boot Manager this weekend. I wanted to boot into my slot rom, VorteX, so I could use the camera. Once I booted into it, it was unresponsive so I did a reboot. Once I rebooted I got some crazy UID mismatch error. I couldn't get it to come back after a battery pull, so I ended up flashing the update.zip that Boot Manager made and luckily got back to my phone rom, EncounterICS. I've been finding myself missing the camera, bar code scanner, and SoundHound a lot recently. When I first setup Boot Manager, it wasn't that big of a deal to switch roms, but that setup seems to have degraded over time. So I decided to SBF and start over with a fresh install of VorteX. I'm going to miss the ICS browser, and keep catching myself swiping to the side instead of up and down in the app drawer, I'll definitely be keeping an eye on the EncounterICS threads to check for any updates.


----------



## firstEncounter

deercreek said:


> I somehow got into a mess with Boot Manager this weekend. I wanted to boot into my slot rom, VorteX, so I could use the camera. Once I booted into it, it was unresponsive so I did a reboot. Once I rebooted I got some crazy UID mismatch error. I couldn't get it to come back after a battery pull, so I ended up flashing the update.zip that Boot Manager made and luckily got back to my phone rom, EncounterICS. I've been finding myself missing the camera, bar code scanner, and SoundHound a lot recently. When I first setup Boot Manager, it wasn't that big of a deal to switch roms, but that setup seems to have degraded over time. So I decided to SBF and start over with a fresh install of VorteX. I'm going to miss the ICS browser, and keep catching myself swiping to the side instead of up and down in the app drawer, I'll definitely be keeping an eye on the EncounterICS threads to check for any updates.


Quoted from OP:

*DO NOT USE BOOTMANAGER WITH THIS ROM! It will not work.*
*Even if you get it to work, it'll only work temporarily and things will be messed up. *
*I'm not responsible for boot manager issues.*


----------



## mapatton82

firstEncounter said:


> Quoted from OP:
> 
> *DO NOT USE BOOTMANAGER WITH THIS ROM! It will not work.*
> *Even if you get it to work, it'll only work temporarily and things will be messed up. *
> *I'm not responsible for boot manager issues.*


+1, besides if you need a camera keep a nandroid of Vortex and EncounterICS and just restore back an forth, its just as quick as rebooting through Boot Manager!!


----------



## deercreek

firstEncounter said:


> Quoted from OP:
> 
> *DO NOT USE BOOTMANAGER WITH THIS ROM! It will not work.*
> *Even if you get it to work, it'll only work temporarily and things will be messed up. *
> *I'm not responsible for boot manager issues.*


Yep, you were right. There were a lot of contradicting reports that while it wouldn't work if you tried to set EncounterICS as the phone rom, it could work if you set another 2nd init rom up as the phone rom first and then flashed EncounterICS over it. It worked great for awhile and was fun while it lasted.


----------



## deercreek

mapatton82 said:


> +1, besides if you need a camera keep a nandroid of Vortex and EncounterICS and just restore back an forth, its just as quick as rebooting through Boot Manager!!


Not if you want to preserve any data. I'd have to create a new nandroid or backup everything in Titanium Backup every time. Rebooting in Boot Manager was faster than that.


----------



## mapatton82

deercreek said:


> Not if you want to preserve any data. I'd have to create a new nandroid or backup everything in Titanium Backup every time. Rebooting in Boot Manager was faster than that.


But if you just needed a working camera, HDMI out, etc it would.


----------



## Markinter

Is it possible to go from this rom staight to CM7 or other rom, or do I need to SBF first? What are the steps? I really like this rom but I need the camera more than I thought I would.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Markinter said:


> Is it possible to go from this rom staight to CM7 or other rom, or do I need to SBF first? What are the steps? I really like this rom but I need the camera more than I thought I would.


Wipe data, format system, and install. I've done it several times. Do the same to restore a nandroid.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Markinter

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Wipe data, format system, and install. I've done it several times. Do the same to restore a nandroid.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


 Great, thanks for the quick responce


----------



## xiRevenant

Is anyone else having problems with poweramp not showing songs? It brings up the folders and says how many songs are in it, but when i open the folder it's empty. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pandit1975

Please! Stop complaining about the notification about this. Just swipe it away, I don't think it is so complicated. Besides, how often do you reboot your phone? Yes the annoyance is there but it is a minor. Data refresh is an issue though.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## pandit1975

mapatton82 said:


> +1, besides if you need a camera keep a nandroid of Vortex and EncounterICS and just restore back an forth, its just as quick as rebooting through Boot Manager!!


I totally agree. I can be in this from and be another one in 7 minutes. But, this is not a rom you want to use if you want to unexpected snapshot unless someone can do a magic.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chayes627

When playing music from google music the bass is excessively loud. I had dsp's bass boost on and the equalizer on rock but have since turned it off everything back to normal and it is stilll the same. anyone else see this?


----------



## gardobus

EncounterICS adds a subwoofer to your phone


----------



## bigshotrob22

ICS leaked for GSM Motorola RAZR so maybe this means a camera fix?! Hopefully this will help in the efforts of getting the Camera fixed quicker.

SOURCE: http://www.droid-lif...ok-at-blurwich/


----------



## TwinShadow

bigshotrob22 said:


> ICS leaked for GSM Motorola RAZR so maybe this means a camera fix?! Hopefully this will help in the efforts of getting the Camera fixed quicker.
> 
> SOURCE: http://www.droid-lif...ok-at-blurwich/


Doubt it. Hardware is different between them, but don't take my word for it. I think the only way would be once the source is released just to even get a faint idea of what needs to be done.


----------



## TallyHo

TwinShadow said:


> Doubt it. Hardware is different between them, but don't take my word for it. I think the only way would be once the source is released just to even get a faint idea of what needs to be done.


I would think they would have to have the same camera for it to work. I guess it might give someone a good head start maybe? 
The camera is the only thing keeping me from using this ROM. I just use it too much.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe

TallyHo said:


> I would think they would have to have the same camera for it to work. I guess it might give someone a good head start maybe?
> The camera is the only thing keeping me from using this ROM. I just use it too much.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Boot Manager is a good investment if you want to be able to switch to a ROM like CM7 in a flash to be able to use the camera.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TallyHo

Dshoe said:


> Boot Manager is a good investment if you want to be able to switch to a ROM like CM7 in a flash to be able to use the camera.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I've seen the Dev post about 20 times that boot manager will break this ROM. He's said it so many times.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Ikioi

Headset Blocker - Ok, here's the standard problem. The headphone jack is crap on the Droid X. They'll even replace the phone for the issue. What happens is that in your car or such, if you giggle the plug in the jack, it starts your music player, pauses the music, or stops the music. You can imagine how annoying it is to have music randomly come on while listening to a podcast.

I've tried every work around, and none have worked except an app called Headset Blocker in the market.

Unfortunately, doesn't work on this ICS rom. Question: Is this likely because the App isn't correct for ICS (doesn't warn me of any incompatibilities), or is this to do with not having all the drivers sorted out in the ROM? AFAIK, this blocks the headset from issuing play/pause commands, and I know the mic input isn't working in the ROM. Related?


----------



## Dshoe

TallyHo said:


> I've seen the Dev post about 20 times that boot manager will break this ROM. He's said it so many times.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


are you sure he didn't mean using ICS as a slot ROM? because I heard of some people restoring a nandroid of it to a slot. I've been using ICS as a phone ROM for a couple weeks now with no issue.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## deercreek

Dshoe said:


> are you sure he didn't mean using ICS as a slot ROM? because I heard of some people restoring a nandroid of it to a slot. I've been using ICS as a phone ROM for a couple weeks now with no issue.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing, but he meant using it period. I did the same thing and it worked fine for a couple of weeks or so. Then my slot rom would be unresponsive until I did a reboot each time I switched to it. Then I got a UID mismatch error and never could get my slot rom to boot correctly again.


----------



## jpmoo

Absolutely no trouble here using ICS as the phone ROM in Boot Manager. Been doing it since beta 2.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaFloyd

This ROM is sounding sweet! I do use the camera alot, but I would like to give this bad mamma jamma a shot! CM7 is my daily but I'm thinking I just found a project for this weekend! Hah

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bradg24

The I c s on the razor being tested by moto across the pond. I wounder if the razor has the same camera drivers? Hope so..

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7

bradg24 said:


> The I c s on the razor being tested by moto across the pond. I wounder if the razor has the same camera drivers? Hope so..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Unfortunately no, the razr has 1080p recording. The x has only 760p recording.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

bradg24 said:


> The I c s on the razor being tested by moto across the pond. I wounder if the razor has the same camera drivers? Hope so..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Razr = OMAP4, Droid X = OMAP3. Even if they were compatible, getting the camera to work on ICS still requires kernel modifications (or modules in our case).

So for future reference, to anyone asking "[insert phone here] has camera working, will this work?", the answer is no.


----------



## destructables

This may be a simple incompatibility, but I have installed Chrome to Phone on my X and it opens, but I can't get it to push the things I send to it to the browser. I've changed the settings in the app and everything there looks fine, but it's simply being disagreeable.

Also, is there a particular reason why the browser window reloads when I swap from landscape to portrait and vice-versa? Maybe it's a setting I'm overlooking?


----------



## jonwgee

try linkpush from the market

yeah, that's annoying, that's why I use Opera Mobile, has the best fit to screen when zooming of any Android browser

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## zerospeed8

A lot of the issues, some call them bugs are caused in part by 4.0.1 not as polished as 4.0.3. So when beta 4 drops most market issues should disappear. But until then some will stay, most will stray. I've been working w FE git to help


----------



## bradg24

firstEncounter said:


> Razr = OMAP4, Droid X = OMAP3. Even if they were compatible, getting the camera to work on ICS still requires kernel modifications (or modules in our case).
> 
> So for future reference, to anyone asking "[insert phone here] has camera working, will this work?", the answer is no.


Ok sorry I asked.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

bradg24 said:


> Ok sorry I asked.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Sorry you asked? I meant that post in a purely factual way, no rudeness intended.


----------



## Dshoe

firstEncounter said:


> Sorry you asked? I meant that post in a purely factual way, no rudeness intended.


 If you have the time, could you tell us the benefits of source based vs Defy based?


----------



## cleancasey

Chrome to phone has a mind of it's own...currently working for me on Miren browser...I don't like link push because it requires my google password...asking for trouble so I quit using it...and CtP started working again some months back...no idea why though


----------



## Drocka

firstEncounter said:


> Sorry you asked? I meant that post in a purely factual way, no rudeness intended.


Haha u need emotion firstEncounter, especially as a developer people take you very serious XD


----------



## bradg24

firstEncounter said:


> Sorry you asked? I meant that post in a purely factual way, no rudeness intended.


Just took your post wrong, no hard feelings bud. I didn't know if it was that much of a difference.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## p34rp34r

First post...hopefully somewhat informative?

It's been exactly 1 month since I installed the rom and like many others, I started seeing the 2G-3G data disabled message (mine started showing up around 1.34 GB used). I noticed that the Data usage in Settings had moved to a new usage cycle, so I tried rebooting the phone and lo and behold, the message disappeared. Doing a quick google for the "2G-3G data disabled" message, I've determined that a possible culprit is the com.android.server.net.NetworkPolicyManagerService. Since I know nothing about programming for Android, that's all I got. I have no idea where this service can be found or how it can be edited or disabled (or if it's actually relevant at all!).

I've also noticed that if you look closely, when you open Data usage in Settings, you sometimes see some red and orange lines pop up on the usage graph but disappear quickly. From screenshots of Data usage from other devices, these lines are used to set the warning and cutoffs for limited data users. Also missing on our device is the check box for enabling/disabling data limits, which should appear immediately above the cycle dates. I'm not sure why these disappear on our device (possibly because this is not supported w/ our kernel?).

Edit: Sorry if this has all been discussed before - I HAVE read all the pages and don't recall seeing any of this but I could be mistaken.


----------



## firstEncounter

p34rp34r said:


> First post...hopefully somewhat informative?
> 
> It's been exactly 1 month since I installed the rom and like many others, I started seeing the 2G-3G data disabled message (mine started showing up around 1.34 GB used). I noticed that the Data usage in Settings had moved to a new usage cycle, so I tried rebooting the phone and lo and behold, the message disappeared. Doing a quick google for the "2G-3G data disabled" message, I've determined that a possible culprit is the com.android.server.net.NetworkPolicyManagerService. Since I know nothing about programming for Android, that's all I got. I have no idea where this service can be found or how it can be edited or disabled (or if it's actually relevant at all!).
> 
> I've also noticed that if you look closely, when you open Data usage in Settings, you sometimes see some red and orange lines pop up on the usage graph but disappear quickly. From screenshots of Data usage from other devices, these lines are used to set the warning and cutoffs for limited data users. Also missing on our device is the check box for enabling/disabling data limits, which should appear immediately above the cycle dates. I'm not sure why these disappear on our device (possibly because this is not supported w/ our kernel?).
> 
> Edit: Sorry if this has all been discussed before - I HAVE read all the pages and don't recall seeing any of this but I could be mistaken.


I believe this is the most accurate. Data limiting is disabled since it's not supported in the kernel. But it's still logging the data and probably trying to disable data once it goes past the 2GB mark.


----------



## towbiz

After running this rom for a couple of days the charge light would come on and stay on and md5 sums matched any ideas

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jun991013

zach.discgolf said:


> Yeah I was stoked for the update Google was pushing out too the xoom. But the xoom is complete now. Here is link to flashable zip for camera, voice, and hdmi for the xoom. http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C8UAKYZU Note that this is for the xoom, I've tried it and its a no go, but maybe someone can check it out and put two and two together we can get something to work.
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


 MEgauplaod is down... Is there another link? (yes I know this is for the XOOM NOT FE ICS)


----------



## jun991013

towbiz said:


> After running this rom for a couple of days the charge light would come on and stay on and md5 sums matched any ideas
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 Thats A "Feature" In ginger kernel 2-init ROMs


----------



## towbiz

Not plugged to anything sorry

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jun991013

OR Would anybody direct me to the VoiCE CODES?


----------



## Dshoe

towbiz said:


> Not plugged to anything sorry
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It's a repeating inconsistent issue, I'd just wait for a fix.

Also has anyone been playing with the Force GPU Rendering setting in Developer Options? Does it make a noticeable difference an does it take up much battery life?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## p34rp34r

towbiz said:


> Not plugged to anything sorry
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


When this happens to me, it usually goes away when I toggle wifi (who knows why...). Or a reboot will fix it too.


----------



## towbiz

OK thank

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306

For those people asking about the camera (I know FE more or less put it to rest, but just for those people's info who want more):

Here's a listing of OMAP types and phones.
http://en.wikipedia....iki/OMAP#OMAP_3

Note that multiple models may fall info the same OMAP that the X has (3630) such as the Defy. This is why the Defy hardware base works so much better on some ROMs which are built for other hardware and then ported over (MIUI specifically, it was originally on Milestone, which is an older hardware architecture).

Of course, getting a working ICS camera on a different Moto phone (i.e. Defy) doesn't mean that it'll work on the X, as they have different cameras. Same with the X2, because it has a different processor structure but the same camera. AFAIK there is no device that matches the X's specs completely, so regardless the libs and drivers will need to be entirely written FOR the X. Having some working ICS drivers for a phone which is *close* i.e. Defy may provide a jumping point for an intrepid dev in the future, but its going to take a lot of work and commitment.

As a sidenote, who's excited for OMAP 5 later this year?



> *OMAP 5*
> 
> The 5th generation OMAP, OMAP 5 SoC uses a dual-core ARM Cortex-A15 CPU with two additional Cortex-M4 cores to offload the A15s in less computionally intensive tasks to increase power efficiency, two PowerVR SGX544MP graphics cores and a dedicated TI 2D BitBlt graphics accelerator, a multi-pipe display sub-system and a signal processor.[sup][20][/sup] They respectively support 24 and 20 megapixel cameras for front and rear 3D HD video recording. The chip also supports up to 8 GB of dual channel DDR3 memory, output to four HD 3D displays and 3D HDMI 1.4 video output. OMAP 5 also includes 3 USB 2.0 ports and a SATA 2.0 controller.


Quad cores, 8 GB of RAM... more than my computer  I doubt we'll see a phone which takes advantage of all of those features but it's crazy!


----------



## Sandman007

Just so you guys know megaupload is back up with a different IP. They just do not have a domain yet. Hopefully they will soon

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Just so you guys know megaupload is back up with a different IP. They just do not have a domain yet. Hopefully they will soon
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


That's interesting news. I didn't think they'd come back up considering one of my friends told me that the Feds seized their servers and will be prosecuting people who used it, regardless of legal or illegal content... Oh well, besides the point right now.


----------



## EagleDelta1

Goose306 said:


> For those people asking about the camera (I know FE more or less put it to rest, but just for those people's info who want more):
> 
> Here's a listing of OMAP types and phones.
> http://en.wikipedia....iki/OMAP#OMAP_3
> 
> Note that multiple models may fall info the same OMAP that the X has (3630) such as the Defy. This is why the Defy hardware base works so much better on some ROMs which are built for other hardware and then ported over (MIUI specifically, it was originally on Milestone, which is an older hardware architecture).
> 
> Of course, getting a working ICS camera on a different Moto phone (i.e. Defy) doesn't mean that it'll work on the X, as they have different cameras. Same with the X2, because it has a different processor structure but the same camera. AFAIK there is no device that matches the X's specs completely, so regardless the libs and drivers will need to be entirely written FOR the X. Having some working ICS drivers for a phone which is *close* i.e. Defy may provide a jumping point for an intrepid dev in the future, but its going to take a lot of work and commitment.


So, what you're saying is if I want a truly functional and viable ICS phone, I need to either just get a Galaxy Nexus or wait and hope for the unlikely event that Motorola updates the X to ICS?
Because, honestly, no camera or Voice input = not a true 100% functioning ROM

Why can't Moto just unlock the damn bootloader!


----------



## firstEncounter

Hashcode has made some progress to the D3 camera. I just backported the /dev/ion device from his module sources to our kernel. Once he gets it fully working, maybe getting the camera to work for us will be easier than expected. Don't take my word for it though.


----------



## Dshoe

EagleDelta1 said:


> So, what you're saying is if I want a truly functional and viable ICS phone, I need to either just get a Galaxy Nexus or wait and hope for the unlikely event that Motorola updates the X to ICS?
> Because, honestly, no camera or Voice input = not a true 100% functioning ROM
> 
> Why can't Moto just unlock the damn bootloader!


Yes, at this point nobody really knows if there is going to be a camera on the X but as far as voice input I'm not sure.


----------



## IrishT

I want to thank you for all of your hard work FE... just got my nexus today so I am officially retiring my DX. You gave me my first taste of ICS and I just couldn't bring myself to ever go back to gingerbread even if it was just for the camera. Thank you again for everything you have done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kappy332

Dshoe said:


> Yes, at this point nobody really knows if there is going to be a camera on the X but as far as voice input I'm not sure.


What exactly is the problem with the voice input? If you can make a call and have the mic pick up your voice, where is the issue with other programs using that same functionality? Don't get me wrong I'm not saying it sounds like something that people should have fixed by now, I'm strictly curious...


----------



## Dshoe

kappy332 said:


> What exactly is the problem with the voice input? If you can make a call and have the mic pick up your voice, where is the issue with other programs using that same functionality? Don't get me wrong I'm not saying it sounds like something that people should have fixed by now, I'm strictly curious...


I really have no clue, but from what fE has said recently, the only bug in the next release is the camera so I can only hope that fE has figured out the voice input issue.


----------



## Jays2Kings

firstEncounter said:


> Hashcode has made some progress to the D3 camera. I just backported the /dev/ion device from his module sources to our kernel. Once he gets it fully working, maybe getting the camera to work for us will be easier than expected. Don't take my word for it though.


Cool, where can I find him or his thread if he made one?


----------



## mondos

I don't know why but my droid seems slower than when I first installed this rom (whenever beta 3 originally was released). It was really fast at first, but now it just seems bogged down. I've rebooted. Am I alone on this?


----------



## Sandman007

Hey 1st!!!! Go to the CM7 thread! Someone got 1%!! Can u port their fix to this rom?!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## istealhome

mondos said:


> I don't know why but my droid seems slower than when I first installed this rom (whenever beta 3 originally was released). It was really fast at first, but now it just seems bogged down. I've rebooted. Am I alone on this?


Did you toggle USB debugging at all? If so, you'll have to do a data wipe to get everything back to normal.


----------



## bimmerfreak0

Just wanted to say thanks to FirstEncounter for all the great work on this ROM. First ROM ever for me and beyond the camera issue it's been running flawlessly for me.

Donated $5 to you also...but just registered so....hope you enjoy and keep working on it. WE SUPPORT YOU!!!


----------



## Drocka

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Hey 1st!!!! Go to the CM7 thread! Someone got 1%!! Can u port their fix to this rom?!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


ICS Port plz


----------



## loki993

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Hey 1st!!!! Go to the CM7 thread! Someone got 1%!! Can u port their fix to this rom?!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Pretty sure he said earlier that he already fixed that and he actually did it way before they did.

Sent from my DROIDXified ICS D2


----------



## jdpdata

Boot Manager 3.2 has been released with support for ICS ROM. I'm going to test Beta3 in one of my empty slot now-will report back if successful.

Sent from my CM9 Nook


----------



## vwbajakid

jdpdata said:


> Boot Manager 3.2 has been released with support for ICS ROM. I'm going to test Beta3 in one of my empty slot now-will report back if successful.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Nook


Not to put you down but that's not what the description says. Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## vwbajakid

Sorry first shot was missing the first line.








Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Superdroid

Anyone interested in a DX in excellent condition for $100.00?


----------



## wdcspurs

Is beta 4 flying around yet?


----------



## Dshoe

wdcspurs said:


> Is beta 4 flying around yet?


Nope


----------



## wdcspurs

How do you change the app drawer to move vertically instead of the horizontal preset? I figured it out once, but had to reflash the ROM and cant figure it out now.


----------



## rcl5113

jdpdata said:


> Boot Manager 3.2 has been released with support for ICS ROM. I'm going to test Beta3 in one of my empty slot now-will report back if successful.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Nook


Did this end up working?


----------



## masterchung7

wdcspurs said:


> How do you change the app drawer to move vertically instead of the horizontal preset? I figured it out once, but had to reflash the ROM and cant figure it out now.


As far as I can remember, that was never an option unless you had a bad install or were using another launcher. If you want vertical scrolling, try Alt Drawer from xda.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7

wdcspurs said:


> Is beta 4 flying around yet?


This may be a tirade and is not strictly pointed at you wdcspurs, but (to everyone asking for an eta) don't ask for eta(s) it's annoying and can piss off the dev, which may make him withhold the update or not release it at all. First is working hard to bring ICS to us so we sould respect that and wait. Also, beta 4 will be in the OP when it comes out.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Imacellist

I posted this on the bug reports forum, but to make sure everyone that is having this problem sees it, here it is again.

For those suffering from the 2g-3g data disabled notification, I have found a fix for you. If this has been posted before I am sorry. From what people were saying it seemed like a problem with the data limit. I figured out how to change that and make that notification be gone. You will need root explorer or any app that lets you modify system files.

Step 1: Launch root explorer
Step 2: Navigate to the following file: data>system>netpolicy.xml
Step 3: Long press and choose open in text editor. 
Step 4: You will see some code, and next to warning bytes you see a number. This number is the preset data restriction in bytes. You need to increase the first number to reflect how much data you want to be limited to. I changed mine to 3, so I can see if this is truly the problem. If this doesn't work do it again. First time when I rebooted the limit was reset.
Step 5: Delete the backup
Step 6: Reboot Phone

If you don't delete the backup it seems to just restore the original upon reboot. Not sure why, but deleting the backup fixes that issue.

If this doesn't work pm me and I will help you do it. I know not a lot of people suffer from this, but for those that do, it is really annoying. Good luck


----------



## Dshoe

Imacellist said:


> I posted this on the bug reports forum, but to make sure everyone that is having this problem sees it, here it is again.
> 
> For those suffering from the 2g-3g data disabled notification, I have found a fix for you. If this has been posted before I am sorry. From what people were saying it seemed like a problem with the data limit. I figured out how to change that and make that notification be gone. You will need root explorer or any app that lets you modify system files.
> 
> Step 1: Launch root explorer
> Step 2: Navigate to the following file: data>system>netpolicy.xml
> Step 3: Long press and choose open in text editor.
> Step 4: You will see some code, and next to warning bytes you see a number. This number is the preset data restriction in bytes. You need to increase the first number to reflect how much data you want to be limited to. I changed mine to 3, so I can see if this is truly the problem. If this doesn't work do it again. First time when I rebooted the limit was reset.
> Step 5: Delete the backup
> Step 6: Reboot Phone
> 
> If you don't delete the backup it seems to just restore the original upon reboot. Not sure why, but deleting the backup fixes that issue.
> 
> If this doesn't work pm me and I will help you do it. I know not a lot of people suffer from this, but for those that do, it is really annoying. Good luck


Good to know in case I finally get that error.







I don't think I use enough data though. Hopefully this will just get incorporated into the next beta.


----------



## Imacellist

jdpdata said:


> Boot Manager 3.2 has been released with support for ICS ROM. I'm going to test Beta3 in one of my empty slot now-will report back if successful.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Nook


How did it go? I have been interested in trying this but don't have time to brick and fix my phone right now. Any information on this would be very helpful. Thanks for giving it a shot.


----------



## Dshoe

Imacellist said:


> How did it go? I have been interested in trying this but don't have time to brick and fix my phone right now. Any information on this would be very helpful. Thanks for giving it a shot.


He read the update wrong, ICS IS NOT supported yet, don't brick your phone yet!


----------



## albinoman109

Actually boot manager is working great. I have ics as the phone rom and cm7 as a slot.


----------



## Dshoe

albinoman109 said:


> Actually boot manager is working great. I have ics as the phone rom and cm7 as a slot.


He meant ICS as a slot ROM (which doesn't work) I think. ICS has worked as a phone ROM the whole time I believe.


----------



## albinoman109

Actually that worked for me to.


----------



## jdpdata

Restore Nandroid of EncounterICS BETA3 to Slot ROM boot up OK, but I'm getting bunch of FC.
Ran Fix Permission didn't seem to help any.

Working with Conap (developer of Boot Manager) to see if we can figure this out.

I've ran ICS as PhoneRom before, but had some trouble booting back in my slot ROMs.
Will keep you guys updated if I'm successful.


----------



## Dshoe

jdpdata said:


> Restore Nandroid of EncounterICS BETA3 to Slot ROM boot up OK, but I'm getting bunch of FC.
> Ran Fix Permission didn't seem to help any.
> 
> Working with Conap (developer of Boot Manager) to see if we can figure this out.
> 
> I've ran ICS as PhoneRom before, but had some trouble booting back in my slot ROMs.
> Will keep you guys updated if I'm successful.


Same experience I had with the instability of ICS as a lot ROM.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Imacellist said:


> I posted this on the bug reports forum, but to make sure everyone that is having this problem sees it, here it is again.
> 
> For those suffering from the 2g-3g data disabled notification, I have found a fix for you. If this has been posted before I am sorry. From what people were saying it seemed like a problem with the data limit. I figured out how to change that and make that notification be gone. You will need root explorer or any app that lets you modify system files.
> 
> Step 1: Launch root explorer
> Step 2: Navigate to the following file: data>system>netpolicy.xml
> Step 3: Long press and choose open in text editor.
> Step 4: You will see some code, and next to warning bytes you see a number. This number is the preset data restriction in bytes. You need to increase the first number to reflect how much data you want to be limited to. I changed mine to 3, so I can see if this is truly the problem. If this doesn't work do it again. First time when I rebooted the limit was reset.
> Step 5: Delete the backup
> Step 6: Reboot Phone
> 
> If you don't delete the backup it seems to just restore the original upon reboot. Not sure why, but deleting the backup fixes that issue.
> 
> If this doesn't work pm me and I will help you do it. I know not a lot of people suffer from this, but for those that do, it is really annoying. Good luck


Mine started doing that a few days ago for the first time lol. Thanks for the fix, worked perfectly. 

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

I just got Boot Manager for the first Time yesterday. I love it. I can't believe I didnt get it sooner. I know that people can't get this Rom to work in a slot without issues but I may give it a try anyways.


----------



## 10aosmer

I setup boot manager again last night. The updated version let me setup slot roms while having ICS as the phone rom. The only issue I have came across is when you boot from the slot rom back to ICS the apps do some annoying upgrading thing at boot. I also have to reboot once more after that, because things are buggy and GTalk force closes. After the second boot it will go through the upgrading process again, then everything works fine

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## poboy975

Hi, I installed this this morning, and I just wanted to add that other than the listed bugs, it's working flawlessly for me. I love it. I'm currently waiting for it to fully charge to recalibrate the battery and see what kind of battery life I can get with this. I saw some posts about Titanium backup not batching restoring more than 2 or 3 apps at a time, I did not have that problem.


----------



## techysandy

Imacellist said:


> I posted this on the bug reports forum, but to make sure everyone that is having this problem sees it, here it is again.
> 
> For those suffering from the 2g-3g data disabled notification, I have found a fix for you. If this has been posted before I am sorry. From what people were saying it seemed like a problem with the data limit. I figured out how to change that and make that notification be gone. You will need root explorer or any app that lets you modify system files.
> 
> Step 1: Launch root explorer
> Step 2: Navigate to the following file: data>system>netpolicy.xml
> Step 3: Long press and choose open in text editor.
> Step 4: You will see some code, and next to warning bytes you see a number. This number is the preset data restriction in bytes. You need to increase the first number to reflect how much data you want to be limited to. I changed mine to 3, so I can see if this is truly the problem. If this doesn't work do it again. First time when I rebooted the limit was reset.
> Step 5: Delete the backup
> Step 6: Reboot Phone
> 
> If you don't delete the backup it seems to just restore the original upon reboot. Not sure why, but deleting the backup fixes that issue.
> 
> If this doesn't work pm me and I will help you do it. I know not a lot of people suffer from this, but for those that do, it is really annoying. Good luck


This worked for me!!!! Thank you.


----------



## flyingyellow

Am I the only one getting megaslowdowns and hangs every couple of seconds?


----------



## tennis9z9

flyingyellow said:


> Am I the only one getting megaslowdowns and hangs every couple of seconds?


I had those for a day, so I went back to CM7.


----------



## collierclark

flyingyellow said:


> Am I the only one getting megaslowdowns and hangs every couple of seconds?


could possibly have something to do with the 2g-3g limiter. Try the work around that has been posted to fix the 2g 3g bug.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Imacellist

flyingyellow said:


> Am I the only one getting megaslowdowns and hangs every couple of seconds?


On occasion yes, but you may want to try a different launcher, depending on your problem. If you are not using Nova Launcher I highly recommend it.


----------



## collierclark

So apparently if your still under manufactures warranty you can get version to give you an early upgrade. The dx had a known issue with the headphone jack. I called in they sent me a refurbished dx I called in again told them the same thing was happening and now I'm about to go pick up my nexus. With two year agreement.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

I hear crickets


----------



## Drocka

bobcaruso said:


> I hear crickets


XD Ditto

Not much going on lately


----------



## bobcaruso

Drocka said:


> XD Ditto
> 
> Not much going on lately


gettin a little long in the tooth


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

collierclark said:


> So apparently if your still under manufactures warranty you can get version to give you an early upgrade. The dx had a known issue with the headphone jack. I called in they sent me a refurbished dx I called in again told them the same thing was happening and now I'm about to go pick up my nexus. With two year agreement.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


how much u payin for the nexus. Mines doin the same crap. Same situation had it replaced 6 months ago and its going out again. May see if I can get the same done.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## sosleadgtr

Anyone having issues with widgetlocker force closing? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the rom, wiping data, and all that, but widgetlocker won't work. Is it even compatible with ICS?


----------



## Dshoe

sosleadgtr said:


> Anyone having issues with widgetlocker force closing? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the rom, wiping data, and all that, but widgetlocker won't work. Is it even compatible with ICS?


I never got it to work on ICS.

sent from a Cyan DROIDX. 1/28 with JBM.


----------



## heretic166

Im out of ideas.

Iv tried everything iv seen. When i install the ICS rom. Everything goes fine. 5 mins into using the rom. my phone freaks out. cpu pegs 100%. phone gets hot, battery drains crazy fast. Phones pretty much unusable. I have not touch usb debugging. Its on by default. I even tried to turn it off. Does same thing no matter what I do.

I wiped everything i was supposed to do.


----------



## Sandman007

Don't toggle USB debugging at ALL. Start over. Wipe EVERYTHING. then flash Rom. Then leave USB debugging alone

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Drocka

bobcaruso said:


> gettin a little long in the tooth


Is there a cricket farm nearby ?


----------



## collierclark

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> how much u payin for the nexus. Mines doin the same crap. Same situation had it replaced 6 months ago and its going out again. May see if I can get the same done.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


300

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 10aosmer

I called last night about my headphone problems, and they are sending me an X2.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ph.Dad

10aosmer said:


> I called last night about my headphone problems, and they are sending me an X2.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You might be sorry. I own both, and prefer most everything about the X, except the X2 handles video significantly better than the X. If you can get past the horrible color banding on the screen and diminished dev support you'll be perfectly happy with the X2. I suppose the other upside is that the X2 might actually see official ICS before its eol.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rozelle25

After 20 months my headphone jack finally got effed up. I pulled my X apart and took out the jack and chucked it. Now I use my bluetooth headsets.


----------



## zerospeed8

Looks like miui just took off tons of fixes, see if beta 4 comes soon


----------



## TenderloinShadow

So is firstEncounter even still working on this? Haven't seen any updates to the ROM in about a month, and his twitter account has had no new posts for a few weeks. I've gone back to CM7, but I'll happily jump back on this ROM if there's more progress.


----------



## zerospeed8

TenderloinShadow said:


> So is firstEncounter even still working on this? Haven't seen any updates to the ROM in about a month, and his twitter account has had no new posts for a few weeks. I've gone back to CM7, but I'll happily jump back on this ROM if there's more progress.


He Pmd me a week ago said his repo wasn't updated to show his progress so cm7 miui might be good alternatives


----------



## scratchandsniff

I check the developer forum a few times throughout the day to see if there are any updates, and that damn "
* [MOD] First Encounter ICS 4 Way Lockscreen*

 " thread keeps getting my hopes up because I see "Encounter" "ICS" and the number "4" in the same thread and think it's the new beta.


----------



## tennis9z9

TenderloinShadow said:


> So is firstEncounter even still working on this? Haven't seen any updates to the ROM in about a month, and his twitter account has had no new posts for a few weeks. I've gone back to CM7, but I'll happily jump back on this ROM if there's more progress.


He is 16 years old so he must be in school. To give us any taste of ICS on a phone that is a year and a half old is super generous of him in the first place.

If you want to actually help out donate some money to him, to make his effort on providing us with an amazing ROM worth it.


----------



## loki993

Hes working on it im sure. Just busy . From what I've read here it'll be worth the wait

Sent from my DROIDXified ICS D2


----------



## 45190

heretic166 said:


> Im out of ideas.
> 
> Iv tried everything iv seen. When i install the ICS rom. Everything goes fine. 5 mins into using the rom. my phone freaks out. cpu pegs 100%. phone gets hot, battery drains crazy fast. Phones pretty much unusable. I have not touch usb debugging. Its on by default. I even tried to turn it off. Does same thing no matter what I do.
> 
> I wiped everything i was supposed to do.


Yeah, I think Goose made a mistake when he told you otherwise. I had this problem and it was fixed when I wiped everything and did not turn on usb debugging.


----------



## masterchung7

On top of the fact that he is 16 (and I'm about the same age) there were finals pretty recently so since he's incredibly smart, he was probably studying for finals instead of bug fixing. Which is perfectly reasonably.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

I give you folks tons of credit for sticking with this, even through all that's happening on the MIUI DX front


----------



## Goose306

meijin3 said:


> Yeah, I think Goose made a mistake when he told you otherwise. I had this problem and it was fixed when I wiped everything and did not turn on usb debugging.


Don't want to be a sour puss here, but USB Debugging should ALWAYS be ON. Do a quick forum search on this thread or the bug thread and you will see FirstEncounter's posts that say DO NOT TOUCH USB DEBUGGING, and that it is ENABLED by default.

*Quote from OP of Bug Report Thread:*
*DO NOT TOGGLE USB DEBUGGING! If you experience slowness and battery drain after toggling USB Debugging, you must wipe data.*

*Quote from FirstEncounter, post 342390 on bug report thread:*
Rather "turn off" or "toggle" since USB Debugging is enabled by default.

*Quote from FirstEncounter, post 339694 on bug report thread:*
Oops, just triggered the adb race condition some people were reporting. After toggling ADB, /init goes crazy until a data wipe. Hah. Fixing now...

Toggling usb debugging (changing it from anything other than "on" which is default), will enable the ADB race condition, and it will use 100% of your CPU until the data is wiped.

Just FYI, not trying to put you down, just making sure people get the correct information here. You are correct in saying that you shouldn't touch it, but it should also be "on" by default.


----------



## firstEncounter

I apologize for the blatant lack of communication/status updates, but I've gotten very busy. I have school, friends, and other paying projects, and on top of being busy, I'm stuck at getting my ROM working from source and it's very, very hard when I have to SBF my phone with every failed attempt. Especially since it's my main phone and I have to explain to my girlfriend that I keep losing her texts because I'm developing.









I want to get an update out just as much as you guys want one, since I've used my ROM every day since I started.

Some of the work on the MIUI side could be easily ported over, if someone wanted to put together an update.zip with stock battd, libbattd.so, and a modified build.prop and init.rc, I'm pretty sure 1% would work like a charm. I can't do that at the moment or I would.

Even the new bootmenu and overclocking things could be easily pulled over from MIUI. I did most of that work on the bootmenu and modules anyway.

ADB race condition can be fixed by removing a certain part of the init.rc which gets stuck in a loop of setting an ADB-related property and being called because the property was set. I'm sure someone smart can look through that and figure it out.

I think Flash can be fixed by pulling a libwebcore.so from the Defy builds, I saw some shader-related code in their forked repo, so I'm pretty sure that's the Flash issue. (Haven't tested tho)

I'm just saying these things so the more advanced users can help out a bit. Again, I'm very busy at the moment, and I'll continue working on this ROM when I have time. (Hopefully very soon!)


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> I apologize for the blatant lack of communication/status updates, but I've gotten very busy. I have school, friends, and other paying projects, and on top of being busy, I'm stuck at getting my ROM working from source and it's very, very hard when I have to SBF my phone with every failed attempt. Especially since it's my main phone and I have to explain to my girlfriend that I keep losing her texts because I'm developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get an update out just as much as you guys want one, since I've used my ROM every day since I started.
> 
> Some of the work on the MIUI side could be easily ported over, if someone wanted to put together an update.zip with stock battd, libbattd.so, and a modified build.prop and init.rc, I'm pretty sure 1% would work like a charm. I can't do that at the moment or I would.
> 
> Even the new bootmenu and overclocking things could be easily pulled over from MIUI. I did most of that work on the bootmenu and modules anyway.
> 
> ADB race condition can be fixed by removing a certain part of the init.rc which gets stuck in a loop of setting an ADB-related property and being called because the property was set. I'm sure someone smart can look through that and figure it out.
> 
> I think Flash can be fixed by pulling a libwebcore.so from the Defy builds, I saw some shader-related code in their forked repo, so I'm pretty sure that's the Flash issue. (Haven't tested tho)
> 
> I'm just saying these things so the more advanced users can help out a bit. Again, I'm very busy at the moment, and I'll continue working on this ROM when I have time. (Hopefully very soon!)


FE, is your git up to date?


----------



## zerospeed8

Repo is not complete.


----------



## masterchung7

firstEncounter said:


> I apologize for the blatant lack of communication/status updates, but I've gotten very busy. I have school, friends, and other paying projects, and on top of being busy, I'm stuck at getting my ROM working from source and it's very, very hard when I have to SBF my phone with every failed attempt. Especially since it's my main phone and I have to explain to my girlfriend that I keep losing her texts because I'm developing.
> 
> I want to get an update out just as much as you guys want one, since I've used my ROM every day since I started.
> 
> Some of the work on the MIUI side could be easily ported over, if someone wanted to put together an update.zip with stock battd, libbattd.so, and a modified build.prop and init.rc, I'm pretty sure 1% would work like a charm. I can't do that at the moment or I would.
> 
> Even the new bootmenu and overclocking things could be easily pulled over from MIUI. I did most of that work on the bootmenu and modules anyway.
> 
> ADB race condition can be fixed by removing a certain part of the init.rc which gets stuck in a loop of setting an ADB-related property and being called because the property was set. I'm sure someone smart can look through that and figure it out.
> 
> I think Flash can be fixed by pulling a libwebcore.so from the Defy builds, I saw some shader-related code in their forked repo, so I'm pretty sure that's the Flash issue. (Haven't tested tho)
> 
> I'm just saying these things so the more advanced users can help out a bit. Again, I'm very busy at the moment, and I'll continue working on this ROM when I have time. (Hopefully very soon!)


This may help you with developing, I heard that you can use adb as an alternative to a sbf. Ace and dxc in their argument dxc said that a sbf was not necessary. You can try asking dxc.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

bobcaruso said:


> FE, is your git up to date?


If I recall correctly, the only things I've added are compile fixes in other repos I haven't forked (like frameworks/base and system/core). Everything that's in the repo right now /should/ be up to date.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## zerospeed8

Got a charge led 1% fix done. Uploading in a couple.


----------



## zerospeed8

Okay charge led is OFF. Battery is borked stays at 100 any thoughts?


----------



## firstEncounter

zerospeed8 said:


> Okay charge led is OFF. Battery is borked stays at 100 any thoughts?


The MIUI godmode battery bug? Ask wizard. I'm not sure how he fixed that.


----------



## coltzfan

I am glad to see some more development on this ROM.


----------



## 45190

Goose306 said:


> Don't want to be a sour puss here, but USB Debugging should ALWAYS be ON. Do a quick forum search on this thread or the bug thread and you will see FirstEncounter's posts that say DO NOT TOUCH USB DEBUGGING, and that it is ENABLED by default.
> 
> *Quote from OP of Bug Report Thread:*
> *DO NOT TOGGLE USB DEBUGGING! If you experience slowness and battery drain after toggling USB Debugging, you must wipe data.*
> 
> *Quote from FirstEncounter, post 342390 on bug report thread:*
> Rather "turn off" or "toggle" since USB Debugging is enabled by default.
> 
> *Quote from FirstEncounter, post 339694 on bug report thread:*
> Oops, just triggered the adb race condition some people were reporting. After toggling ADB, /init goes crazy until a data wipe. Hah. Fixing now...
> 
> Toggling usb debugging (changing it from anything other than "on" which is default), will enable the ADB race condition, and it will use 100% of your CPU until the data is wiped.
> 
> Just FYI, not trying to put you down, just making sure people get the correct information here. You are correct in saying that you shouldn't touch it, but it should also be "on" by default.


You are so right, sorry!


----------



## 45190

firstEncounter said:


> I apologize for the blatant lack of communication/status updates, but I've gotten very busy. I have school, friends, and other paying projects, and on top of being busy, I'm stuck at getting my ROM working from source and it's very, very hard when I have to SBF my phone with every failed attempt. Especially since it's my main phone and I have to explain to my girlfriend that I keep losing her texts because I'm developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get an update out just as much as you guys want one, since I've used my ROM every day since I started.
> 
> Some of the work on the MIUI side could be easily ported over, if someone wanted to put together an update.zip with stock battd, libbattd.so, and a modified build.prop and init.rc, I'm pretty sure 1% would work like a charm. I can't do that at the moment or I would.
> 
> Even the new bootmenu and overclocking things could be easily pulled over from MIUI. I did most of that work on the bootmenu and modules anyway.
> 
> ADB race condition can be fixed by removing a certain part of the init.rc which gets stuck in a loop of setting an ADB-related property and being called because the property was set. I'm sure someone smart can look through that and figure it out.
> 
> I think Flash can be fixed by pulling a libwebcore.so from the Defy builds, I saw some shader-related code in their forked repo, so I'm pretty sure that's the Flash issue. (Haven't tested tho)
> 
> I'm just saying these things so the more advanced users can help out a bit. Again, I'm very busy at the moment, and I'll continue working on this ROM when I have time. (Hopefully very soon!)


Hey man, take your time! As much as I would love to have a new build NOW, I know you have a social life and responsibilities and things that are a much higher priority than giving us something we don't need, just really, really want. Thanks for everything you've done so far and everything you'll get done in the future!


----------



## Imacellist

firstEncounter said:


> I apologize for the blatant lack of communication/status updates, but I've gotten very busy. I have school, friends, and other paying projects, and on top of being busy, I'm stuck at getting my ROM working from source and it's very, very hard when I have to SBF my phone with every failed attempt. Especially since it's my main phone and I have to explain to my girlfriend that I keep losing her texts because I'm developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get an update out just as much as you guys want one, since I've used my ROM every day since I started.
> 
> Some of the work on the MIUI side could be easily ported over, if someone wanted to put together an update.zip with stock battd, libbattd.so, and a modified build.prop and init.rc, I'm pretty sure 1% would work like a charm. I can't do that at the moment or I would.
> 
> Even the new bootmenu and overclocking things could be easily pulled over from MIUI. I did most of that work on the bootmenu and modules anyway.
> 
> ADB race condition can be fixed by removing a certain part of the init.rc which gets stuck in a loop of setting an ADB-related property and being called because the property was set. I'm sure someone smart can look through that and figure it out.
> 
> I think Flash can be fixed by pulling a libwebcore.so from the Defy builds, I saw some shader-related code in their forked repo, so I'm pretty sure that's the Flash issue. (Haven't tested tho)
> 
> I'm just saying these things so the more advanced users can help out a bit. Again, I'm very busy at the moment, and I'll continue working on this ROM when I have time. (Hopefully very soon!)


You have done AMAZING work. I am willing to be patient for what I know you will be making an even more amazing ROM. I cannot stress enough how awesome my phone has been in the past 1.5 months since build 2 came out. I fell in love with android all over again, and that is thanks to you. Never rush perfection, and never ask for eta's. Thanks for all the hard work and I look forward to what you have in store for us. I'm checking out MIUI, but you bet that the second you launch beta 4, I will be back. I like to explore roms for fun


----------



## Imacellist

Well that was short-lived. For anyone that is thinking about going to the miui ics, just don't. You have it better here. Sure the 1% battery and camera works, but what you get is something that claims to be ics, but at least the 2 apps I use that DEPEND on ics, do not work. I was on it for about 30 minutes when I decided I would rather be back on real ICS. If you just feel like playing around with a new rom for a few minutes, go right ahead, but seriously, not even close to the real ics experience that we have here.


----------



## Drocka

How are you guys doing so far with EncounterICS?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Imacellist said:


> Well that was short-lived. For anyone that is thinking about going to the miui ics, just don't. You have it better here. Sure the 1% battery and camera works, but what you get is something that claims to be ics, but at least the 2 apps I use that DEPEND on ics, do not work. I was on it for about 30 minutes when I decided I would rather be back on real ICS. If you just feel like playing around with a new rom for a few minutes, go right ahead, but seriously, not even close to the real ics experience that we have here.


I agree with this. I have tried cm7 again recently and also miui defx and miui ics and a few other blur roms and always end back up here. My phone has never run smoother and this rom has also solved my high temp issues that I get with stock or any other rom. I will definitely trade a camera for this kind of stability. I feel like I have fallin in love with my dx all over again.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Jays2Kings

It looks like the Defy team is getting somewhere with the camera, there's no real-time previews, but pictures can be taken, it's really bare-bones right now, but it's still good progress.


----------



## Dshoe

Jays2Kings said:


> It looks like the Defy team is getting somewhere with the camera, there's no real-time previews, but pictures can be taken, it's really bare-bones right now, but it's still good progress.


Sweet, thanks for the update!

sent from a Cyan DROIDX. 1/28 with JBM.


----------



## Drocka

Jays2Kings said:


> It looks like the Defy team is getting somewhere with the camera, there's no real-time previews, but pictures can be taken, it's really bare-bones right now, but it's still good progress.


 Good to know!


----------



## dcausey41

Dont know if this is already in the thread but is there a way to get google voice working. It installs fine but when i try to sign in the android system force closes


----------



## Imacellist

It should be working just fine. Did you install from market or titanium backup? Sometimes the restore doesn't work that well. If it still isn't working or you didn't do this, did you install gapps at the same time as flashing the rom? If not that also may be a possible source. The only way to fix this is to wipe data and reflash again. Post more information if neither of these suggestions apply to you and I will try to find another solution.


----------



## Drocka

Has anyone fully fixed the Gallery?
I tried letting my account sync before opening it but It doesnt seem to work. I still get Force closings.

Edit: I have Quickpic as back up but its just bugging me to see the gallery keep force closing XD


----------



## Dshoe

Drocka said:


> Has anyone fully fixed the Gallery?
> I tried letting my account sync before opening it but It doesnt seem to work. I still get Force closings.
> 
> Edit: I have Quickpic as back up but its just bugging me to see the gallery keep force closing XD


Mine works perfect. Did you flash Gapps the same time you flashed the ROM?


----------



## Drocka

Dshoe said:


> Mine works perfect. Did you flash Gapps the same time you flashed the ROM?


Yes i flashed Gapps right after i flashed the Rom


----------



## ricktsd

can i flash this rom using the guide found here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11030-guide-how-to-flash-a-custom-rom-on-your-droid-x/

or is there a special method to move from GB to ICS?

i'm already rooted and have droid x bootstrap installed

my settings say:

system version: 4.5.573.MB810.Verizon.en.US
Android version: 2.3.3
Kernel version: 2.6.32.9-g5a891f6
Build number: 4.5.1_57_DX5-3

any help would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Dshoe

Drocka said:


> Yes i flashed Gapps right after i flashed the Rom


Hm, I'm not sure. You could always do the wipe system, data, cache, dalvik, reflash and all that.


----------



## Dshoe

ricktsd said:


> can i flash this rom using the guide found here: http://rootzwiki.com...n-your-droid-x/
> 
> or is there a special method to move from GB to ICS?
> 
> i'm already rooted and have droid x bootstrap installed
> 
> my settings say:
> 
> system version: 4.5.573.MB810.Verizon.en.US
> Android version: 2.3.3
> Kernel version: 2.6.32.9-g5a891f6
> Build number: 4.5.1_57_DX5-3
> 
> any help would be appreciated. thanks!


Nope, just boot into the bootstrap, flash ICS, then Gapps, then do a factory reset (all within the recovery), then reboot.


----------



## Drocka

Dshoe said:


> Hm, I'm not sure. You could always do the wipe system, data, cache, dalvik, reflash and all that.


Alright ill try that then


----------



## ricktsd

Dshoe said:


> Nope, just boot into the bootstrap, flash ICS, then Gapps, then do a factory reset (all within the recovery), then reboot.


awesome. thank you

edit: nevermind


----------



## masterchung7

I thought you had to be on .602/.605 to flash this rom?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## ricktsd

is this true? can anyone confirm?


----------



## masterchung7

Just flash rooted .605/.602 to be safe or sbf to those and do the one click root. I know that the files in some roms are only compatible with certain versions of the android. Edit: the .605 and .602 use an updated radio .13p, which can find in a google search or at rootzwiki, I think the ROM requires those radios. The screen shot in the op for the bug thread shows first using the .13p radio.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## loki993

Jays2Kings said:


> It looks like the Defy team is getting somewhere with the camera, there's no real-time previews, but pictures can be taken, it's really bare-bones right now, but it's still good progress.


I could give a rats as long as i can take pics im good lol

Sent from my DROIDXified ICS D2


----------



## masterchung7

Irrelevant, but the new petition for unlocking bootloaders is up already to those who haven't seen it.

http://www.change.org/petitions/motorola-mobility-inc-unlock-all-smartphone-bootloaders-2

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## ricktsd

so, what do i need to do after sbf'ing to .602 and rooting with z4root?

do i still need to install clockworkmod recovery and d2 bootstrapper, and then flash encounterics?

sorry, but after rooting, im not sure what the steps should be. i dont want to mess this up


----------



## TwinShadow

ricktsd said:


> so, what do i need to do after sbf'ing to .602 and rooting with z4root?
> 
> do i still need to install clockworkmod recovery and d2 bootstrapper, and then flash encounterics?
> 
> sorry, but after rooting, im not sure what the steps should be. i dont want to mess this up


z4root is only for Froyo. You can use Pete's one-click root located here: http://www.psouza4.com/droid3/ - 5.2.0 will work just fine on Windows XP, I tested it if you happen to one of those users not on Windows 7.

After that, you do your usual install D2 Bootstrap, install CWM, reboot into recovery, do your flash, flash gapps for 4.0, and you're good to go.


----------



## awolin

Wierd.. after about a month of gallery force closing it just starts working again and i really didnt do anything. Btw what tethering apps work with this? Ive been using open garden but it hasnt been working lately


----------



## loki993

awolin said:


> Wierd.. after about a month of gallery force closing it just starts working again and i really didnt do anything. Btw what tethering apps work with this? Ive been using open garden but it hasnt been working lately


Mines been working. Funny thing like that though now for some reason every now and then my screen will autorotate and FB notifications just started working too.


----------



## Imacellist

ricktsd said:


> so, what do i need to do after sbf'ing to .602 and rooting with z4root?
> 
> do i still need to install clockworkmod recovery and d2 bootstrapper, and then flash encounterics?
> 
> sorry, but after rooting, im not sure what the steps should be. i dont want to mess this up


Read the post in my signature. It explains how to do everything. Also yes you do need to be on .602/.605 to flash this rom, for those asking.


----------



## dcausey41

Do apps like Groove IP work. (Its a app that lets you make calls over wifi) Or does it not work because of the no voice input


----------



## Imacellist

dcausey41 said:


> Do apps like Groove IP work. (Its a app that lets you make calls over wifi) Or does it not work because of the no voice input


Only way to know is give it a shot. It won't work now like you said due to the limitation of voice input, but it may. I have found some random apps that do not work, but work on my friend's fascinate build. Hopefully these will be fixed once we go to source.


----------



## ricktsd

ok, im at the recovery and trying to flash encounterics, but it's saying (bad), installation aborted.

i checked the md5sum and they're different, so i guess it's a bad download.

can anyone make me some par2 files (recovery files) for this or already have some?

it took me 2 hours to download the rom last night because the mirrors are really slow.

EDIT: nevermind, seems to be faster this morning. i'll try this again.


----------



## ricktsd

finally got it working.

thanks guys!


----------



## zerospeed8

Something big coming tomorrow. No not beta 4.


----------



## ricktsd

one more question.

i use a pin lock screen on my phone, and was wondering is there a way to set the phone on vibrate and/or silent without having to unlock the phone?


----------



## istealhome

zerospeed8 said:


> Something big coming tomorrow. No not beta 4.


 What is it?


----------



## masterchung7

You can use Tasker or locale to auto set silent mode

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## zerospeed8

Miui custom colored battery bar mod, hopefully a couple other tweaks.


----------



## techysandy

zerospeed8 said:


> Something big coming tomorrow. No not beta 4.


What's coming tomorrow?


----------



## Drocka

zerospeed8 said:


> Miui custom colored battery bar mod, hopefully a couple other tweaks.


Know that is awesome! 
Loving the themes also +1


----------



## djcmasterflex

how do i sbf this i tryed going to .602 and i get bootloops.


----------



## Maverick39

djcmasterflex said:


> how do i sbf this i tryed going to .602 and i get bootloops.


did you wipe?


----------



## djcmasterflex

i just did. still getting bootloops i believe


----------



## TwinShadow

djcmasterflex said:


> i just did. still getting bootloops i believe


Did you wipe or factory reset in the stock Android Recovery?


----------



## masterchung7

For some some reason gingerbread sbf files never worked with me so I usually sbf to .304 the flash the prerooted version of .602 after wiping everything. Try this and see if it works.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe

masterchung7 said:


> For some some reason gingerbread sbf files never worked with me so I usually sbf to .304 the flash the prerooted version of .602 after wiping everything. Try this and see if it works.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki










Never tried the GB SBF, but I like to SBF to .304 because (I think) it's the only way to root and do everything away from the computer once the SBF is finished.


----------



## Dshoe

Wrong thread!! Sorry guys.


----------



## awolin

will this work for this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1365810


----------



## zerospeed8

As promised http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17545-mod-feics-miui-custom-battery-bar/


----------



## pjjanak

Has anyone gotten the new Chrome Beta 1 to work with this. It installs and syncs but no web pages actually show up.

*Peter*


----------



## Imacellist

pjjanak said:


> Has anyone gotten the new Chrome Beta 1 to work with this. It installs and syncs but no web pages actually show up.
> 
> *Peter*


Just downloaded it, haha. Gonna work on it in a few minutes but I am super excited. It is a beta so problems may pertain to the app and not our rom.


----------



## sentry_mode_activated

pjjanak said:


> Has anyone gotten the new Chrome Beta 1 to work with this. It installs and syncs but no web pages actually show up.
> 
> *Peter*


I have the same problem. Might have something to do with the hardware acceleration Chrome uses.


----------



## firstEncounter

It's a ROM problem, it's the same issue that's wrong with flash.


----------



## pjjanak

firstEncounter said:


> It's a ROM problem, it's the same issue that's wrong with flash.


I had a feeling it might be. Well, I will continue to wait quietly and patiently in my little hole for Beta4. Keep up the good work first!

*Peter*


----------



## mondos

yeah i downloaded the chrome beta as well. Bummer it doesn't work


----------



## Imacellist

Oh well. Still loving Ics browser +


----------



## stefandroid

Sucks about Chrome.... Opera hasn't been working for me either since the latest update, although it worked before so maybe it's not a ROM problem. It just has a black screen whenever opened.


----------



## BigMamaSci

Regarding the opera browser, I had that problem, too. I uninstalled the android market version and installed the amazon appstore version. It has worked fine ever since.


----------



## Dshoe

BigMamaSci said:


> Regarding the opera browser, I had that problem, too. I uninstalled the android market version and installed the amazon appstore version. It has worked fine ever since.


Sounds like it could have been an update that broke the program and the new version has not been uploaded to Amazon yet. Could you check the version numbers from both Markets to confirm?


----------



## BigMamaSci

Dshoe said:


> Sounds like it could have been an update that broke the program and the new version has not been uploaded to Amazon yet. Could you check the version numbers from both Markets to confirm?


Good call. Android market is 11.5.5 and amazon is 11.5.4. As a side note, I was able to use opera mini from android market with no problem, although I don't like it as much as opera mobile.

Edit: Just checked my phone and the Amazon version that is working on my phone is 11.5.3, the current version in the amazon appstore is 11.5.4. I am afraid to update 

Edit 2: Bit the bullet and updated, it is now broken. Don't update your opera mobile if it's working, kiddies.

No worries, titanium backup is there.


----------



## jonwgee

Opera Mini uses server-side rendering for faster page loading, but makes zooming less fluid

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe

FE still says he can't get it to boot from source. Can someone explain why running from source as oppose to off the CM9 build (which I think is built for the Defy) is so much better? If the Defy team is getting camera to work (at least a little bit) wouldn't it be best to work off their progress for the moment? At least until the issues are solved and you can boot from the source built ICS. No pressure on anyone, just curious.


----------



## Imacellist

Dshoe said:


> FE still says he can't get it to boot from source. Can someone explain why running from source as oppose to off the CM9 build (which I think is built for the Defy) is so much better? If the Defy team is getting camera to work (at least a little bit) wouldn't it be best to work off their progress for the moment? At least until the issues are solved and you can boot from the source built ICS. No pressure on anyone, just curious.


I'm no dev, but there is a big difference between what we have, and it being form source. The version we have has taken bits and pieces from other places, added a few things of his own, and made something work. It is kinda like Frankenstein. He walks, and talks, but not perfect. A build from source is (I think) easier for developers to update and modify, and cleaner. The way I think of it is Frankenstein vs. a normal person. If I am wrong please correct me.


----------



## techysandy

Imacellist said:


> I'm no dev, but there is a big difference between what we have, and it being form source. The version we have has taken bits and pieces from other places, added a few things of his own, and made something work. It is kinda like Frankenstein. He walks, and talks, but not perfect. A build from source is (I think) easier for developers to update and modify, and cleaner. The way I think of it is Frankenstein vs. a normal person. If I am wrong please correct me.


You sound correct to me!!! Extremely on point with this statement.


----------



## techysandy

Has the 4 Way Lockscreen been updated and fixed to display correctly on our DroidX yet? And if so does anyone have the link so I can install it? Thank you


----------



## bobcaruso

Imacellist said:


> I'm no dev, but there is a big difference between what we have, and it being form source. The version we have has taken bits and pieces from other places, added a few things of his own, and made something work. It is kinda like Frankenstein. He walks, and talks, but not perfect. A build from source is (I think) easier for developers to update and modify, and cleaner. The way I think of it is Frankenstein vs. a normal person. If I am wrong please correct me.


Though true, getting here (CM9 for the DX) is a loooooong way off, if ever achievable.


----------



## neotremer

I'm also waiting for Beta4, Been so long!


----------



## Drocka

Imacellist said:


> I'm no dev, but there is a big difference between what we have, and it being form source. The version we have has taken bits and pieces from other places, added a few things of his own, and made something work. It is kinda like Frankenstein. He walks, and talks, but not perfect. A build from source is (I think) easier for developers to update and modify, and cleaner. The way I think of it is Frankenstein vs. a normal person. If I am wrong please correct me.


Perfectly said, we all just have to work with we got for the Droid X, so far what we have is not that bad but can be better


----------



## awolin

I noticed that when i set the wallpaper its WAY off to what i cropped it to. It goes way to far to the left or it just zooms in it never actually gives me whats in the little box when it asks me to crop. Ive tried a few different gallerys and nothing has worked







. Any fixes for this? Its annoying haha. Idk if its a bug but its happened with every picture ive downloaded.


----------



## csk444

awolin said:


> I noticed that when i set the wallpaper its WAY off to what i cropped it to. It goes way to far to the left or it just zooms in it never actually gives me whats in the little box when it asks me to crop. Ive tried a few different gallerys and nothing has worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any fixes for this? Its annoying haha. Idk if its a bug but its happened with every picture ive downloaded.


 I Believe its a bug in trebuchet. Try using NOVA launcher. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071


----------



## mondos

Why can't I install novalauncher? When I try to install I get "There is a problem parsing the package."


----------



## masterchung7

Try downloading again, you probably had a bad download. Also another option to consider is APEX launcher.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Nope Nova launcher has been corrupt for weeks. I cant believe he hasnt updated it yet


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Nope Nova launcher has been corrupt for weeks. I cant believe he hasnt updated it yet


I just downloaded from the link this morn and it has been flawless for me.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mondos

Figured it out (kinda). I _just_ had to wipe data and re-install beta3.


----------



## awolin

csk444 said:


> I Believe its a bug in trebuchet. Try using NOVA launcher. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071


Thankyou so much! That fixed it


----------



## awolin

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Nope Nova launcher has been corrupt for weeks. I cant believe he hasnt updated it yet


Yeah at first it didn't work. I did the system app, but all I did was uninstall and reinstalled it and it worked perfectly. And he just updated it today too! Beta 14 I believe.


----------



## MrLockthorne

I can't get my DX to stay off while it's charging. Any tips? Also, the battery life is starting to dull, but I haven't toggled USB Debugging so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Dshoe

MrLockthorne said:


> I can't get my DX to stay off while it's charging. Any tips? Also, the battery life is starting to dull, but I haven't toggled USB Debugging so I don't know what's going on.


I don't believe the charge only mode works on this ROM as it was JUST fixed on CM7, but it may make it's way here eventually.


----------



## bobcaruso

Dshoe said:


> I don't believe the charge only mode works on this ROM as it was JUST fixed on CM7, but it may make it's way here eventually.


Fixed in both MIUI roms as well


----------



## cougar214

O'k, where can i get this infamous Chrome Beta from? All I can find on the market is Chrome to phone. A linky maybe?


----------



## Maratu

I really love the wallpapers he's stocked with this. Any where I can grab them? I can't dig them out of any file explorer on the phone...

Also, let's go, Beta4!


----------



## ajw85

cougar214 said:


> O'k, where can i get this infamous Chrome Beta from? All I can find on the market is Chrome to phone. A linky maybe?


I got it by going to the Android Market on the web.
Searched for 'Chrome', and used the 'Install to phone' method.
Works great.


----------



## Jays2Kings

I have a question, is the source build being built on 4.0.1 or 4.0.3?


----------



## bobcaruso

ajw85 said:


> I got it by going to the Android Market on the web.
> Searched for 'Chrome', and used the 'Install to phone' method.
> Works great.


Whooa, you have the chrome beta working on the Encounter ICS X?


----------



## deercreek

I found it by searching for "chrome beta" but I was using a Galaxy Nexus in a Verizon store.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cougar214

WTF? The market is telling me google chrome is not compatible to my DX? How the hell can a browser not be compatible?


----------



## Dshoe

cougar214 said:


> WTF? The market is telling me google chrome is not compatible to my DX? How the hell can a browser not be compatible?


You could try downloading it from market.android.com or download market unlocker from the market.


----------



## cougar214

Dshoe said:


> You could try downloading it from market.android.com or download market unlocker from the market.


I did download it from the market online. Or atleast I tried anyway.

EDIT: Now that's interesting. i tried getting this from the market when i was running stock, rooted .605 and it doesn't show up. I just flashed beta 3 and now Chrome Beta shows up in the market. That would suggest it's not compatible to the OS, not the phone.


----------



## Scallywag1

cougar214 said:


> I did download it from the market online. Or atleast I tried anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Now that's interesting. i tried getting this from the market when i was running stock, rooted .605 and it doesn't show up. I just flashed beta 3 and now Chrome Beta shows up in the market. That would suggest it's not compatible to the OS, not the phone.


Only available on ICS

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## johnhimm

Been on CM7 for a while, are the voice commands working on this rom yet?

Himm


----------



## deercreek

johnhimm said:


> Been on CM7 for a while, are the voice commands working on this rom yet?
> 
> Himm


No.


----------



## 45190

I just tried earlier today and it didn't work for me! Back on CM7, haha


----------



## Drocka

Same here went back to CM7 ICS, I'll keep an eye out for Beta 4


----------



## bobcaruso

Drocka said:


> Same here went back to CM7 ICS, I'll keep an eye out for Beta 4


CM7 ICS? You know sumpin we don't know?


----------



## cougar214

I think he meens CM7 w/ICS theme.


----------



## Dshoe

cougar214 said:


> I did download it from the market online. Or atleast I tried anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Now that's interesting. i tried getting this from the market when i was running stock, rooted .605 and it doesn't show up. I just flashed beta 3 and now Chrome Beta shows up in the market. That would suggest it's not compatible to the OS, not the phone.


...derp yes. It specifically says its for ICS.


----------



## brillntred06

got tired of not having the camera and waiting for beta 4 to drop. Was on stock rooted for about 10 minutes, then tried cm7 and now I'm back to this case its still the best damn rom out there at the moment . Once I get used to ics features I couldn't go back!! Thanks FE

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Drocka

bobcaruso said:


> CM7 ICS? You know sumpin we don't know?


CM7 with ICS theme. I just made ICS theme (from the market) function like ICS as much as possible with tweaks.


----------



## cougar214

Drocka said:


> CM7 with ICS theme. I just made ICS theme (from the market) function like ICS as much as possible with tweaks.


The closest I have come to this Rom is CM7+ICS launcher+ICS theme. That's what i'm running right now and I will stick with this untill this Rom is worked out and it has a working camera. I wanna get a GS2 but I'm holding off for a bit cause i do love my DX.

Getting back to this Google Chrome Issue, What is the point of making this Browser "ICS Only" if Adobe announced they will no longer support flash on mobile devices? Kinda redundant don't ya think?


----------



## Dshoe

cougar214 said:


> The closest I have come to this Rom is CM7+ICS launcher+ICS theme. That's what i'm running right now and I will stick with this untill this Rom is worked out and it has a working camera. I wanna get a GS2 but I'm holding off for a bit cause i do love my DX.
> 
> Getting back to this Google Chrome Issue, What is the point of making this Browser "ICS Only" if Adobe announced they will no longer support flash on mobile devices? Kinda redundant don't ya think?


I don't get what you mean? How is that redundant? It's ICS only because it depends on a few things from the new framework like GPU rendering and such, I think.


----------



## brillntred06

Does anyone know how to get all day calendar events to show in the calendar widget? Is there an update to Gapps that will work better than v5.1?


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey. Gotta ask, has anyone heard anything about progress on Beta 4. No updates in over a month, and even firstEncounter's twitter hasn't seen a post since january 13. seems to suggest that maybe this project is dead, which is sad because it was a good rom.


----------



## gardobus

He's already told everyone that he has been busy with life and with things that he gets paid for. This is a free rom that he does in his free time.


----------



## Maverick39

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey. Gotta ask, has anyone heard anything about progress on Beta 4. No updates in over a month, and even firstEncounter's twitter hasn't seen a post since january 13. seems to suggest that maybe this project is dead, which is sad because it was a good rom.


Dam, he's 16 got school work friends and whatever else 16 year old kids do, it takes time to build this stuff from source.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Drocka

People get to comfortable sometimes, gatta put out reminders


----------



## Vettesfan

Ok I just re-rooted my phone, and now I want to make sure I take the next step correctly. What is the correct clockwork and way to access it to add EncounterICS? PS this is not my first time dealing with custom roms and all that I just got to busy to keep up with it, and now I want a taste of ICS.


----------



## masterchung7

Vettesfan said:


> Ok I just re-rooted my phone, and now I want to make sure I take the next step correctly. What is the correct clockwork and way to access it to add EncounterICS? PS this is not my first time dealing with custom roms and all that I just got to busy to keep up with it, and now I want a taste of ICS.


I believe any clockworkmod version can flash it. You can use d2bootstrapper or the clockworkmod in rom manager. Just be sure you have .13p radios and are on .602/.605 base before flashing. To enter clockworkmod hold down the power button, camera button and volume down at the same time.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## awolin

i miss my camera... but i love ics... i wish the sgn wasnt so expensive


----------



## Vettesfan

I am running a .13p radio and .605 firmware. I cannot access recovery at all. I have tried waiting for the led to flash and hit volume down, d2 bootstrap, and through rom manager, and power+volume down+ camera which just brought me to bootloader mode. How am I supposed to go into recovery?

EDIT: I followed the suggestion in the thread about not being able to access recovery, and deleted the file having to do with NFSShift in the folder /preinstall/apps and I still can't access recovery.


----------



## masterchung7

Vettesfan said:


> I am running a .13p radio and .605 firmware. I cannot access recovery at all. I have tried waiting for the led to flash and hit volume down, d2 bootstrap, and through rom manager, and power+volume down+ camera which just brought me to bootloader mode. How am I supposed to go into recovery?
> 
> EDIT: I followed the suggestion in the thread about not being able to access recovery, and deleted the file having to do with NFSShift in the folder /preinstall/apps and I still can't access recovery.


Sorry I was thinking of bootloader mode, ( I've been on this rom for a long time). Recovery is power button and home button then. And if you still can't get into recovery, then use the rebooter option in Ron toolbox. This just cross my mind, but did you install the custom recovery from rom manager?
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

TenderloinShadow said:


> Dam, he's 16 got school work friends and whatever else 16 year old kids do, it takes time to build this stuff from source.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


So, this rom is dead, even if it's just for now, plain & simple.
Dead = no foreseen updates
Just stating this to inform folks not to keep checking on a daily or weekly basis, as nothing is happening on this rom right now.

Disclaimer: A developer (young or old) owes nobody nuttin.


----------



## masterchung7

I don't mean to start a fight, but go ahead and leave if you want nightly updates since firstencounter owes us nothing. But understand the difficulty of building a ROM from source. It's not like he can simply swap libs. Anyways, no one else at this moment has a working ics rom.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## gardobus

bobcaruso said:


> So, this rom is dead, even if it's just for now, plain & simple.
> Dead = no foreseen updates
> Just stating this to inform folks not to keep checking on a daily or weekly basis, as nothing is happening on this rom right now.
> 
> Disclaimer: A developer (young or old) owes nobody nuttin.


Not as far as I'm concerned. Dead means it is completely gone, never going to be updated. This rom isn't dead. The timeframe for the next update is unknown but it is definitely being worked on. fE has already mentioned several fixes that will be in it. He has also mentioned that it's taking longer because he is trying to get it built from source. Just because we don't get an update for a while doesn't mean it's dead.


----------



## bobcaruso

masterchung7 said:


> I don't mean to start a fight, but go ahead and leave if you want nightly updates since firstencounter owes us nothing. But understand the difficulty of building a ROM from source. It's not like he can simply swap libs. Anyways, no one else at this moment has a working ics rom.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


So true, all should chill and wait a month or so before checking back


----------



## TenderloinShadow

im not trying to start a fight. i get that the dev is busy with life, and he doesn't owe us anything. but knowing that this project is shelved for the time being means I'm going to go back to CM4DX GB. I hope that firstEncounter's schedule clears up a bit more so we can start getting updates again in the future.


----------



## TwinShadow

masterchung7 said:


> Sorry I was thinking of bootloader mode, ( I've been on this rom for a long time). Recovery is power button and home button then. And if you still can't get into recovery, then use the rebooter option in Ron toolbox. This just cross my mind, but did you install the custom recovery from rom manager?
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


If you want stock recovery, that is the method. Getting into Clockwork on the other hand, I have not seen a way to do so from a cold boot. To get into CWM, you use D2 Bootstrap to reboot into recovery and it'll just take you there. Then, once you flash whichever ROM (in this case, EncounterICS), reboot, wait for the blue LED, push Volume Down, and you're in the boot menu. Simple as that.


----------



## Imacellist

bobcaruso said:


> So, this rom is dead, even if it's just for now, plain & simple.
> Dead = no foreseen updates
> Just stating this to inform folks not to keep checking on a daily or weekly basis, as nothing is happening on this rom right now.
> 
> Disclaimer: A developer (young or old) owes nobody nuttin.


This ROM is not dead. The dev himself has said he is still working on it, and it is not dead. Plain and simple.


----------



## Jays2Kings

Is it possible to have the tinted black background instead of the plain black one for settings/apps.


----------



## masterchung7

Jays2Kings said:


> Is it possible to have the tinted black background instead of the plain black one for settings/apps.


Decompile settings.apk and either there should be a png file for the background in the res folder or it is a hex color in a xml file, though I believe it is the latter. You can also try ninjamorphing settings.apk ad an alternative to decompling.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Drocka

I heard there is going to be another rom thats contending with this one called the *Orca Project ICS for DX.*
http://bamtaumod.com/BamtauMod/Orca_Project.html

If firstEncounter decides to drop this rom due to difficulties and time, at least there's still hope for another developer to give this a shot. 
So I hope this helps for the people that's hungry for Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## Jays2Kings

masterchung7 said:


> Decompile settings.apk and either there should be a png file for the background in the res folder or it is a hex color in a xml file, though I believe it is the latter. You can also try ninjamorphing settings.apk ad an alternative to decompling.
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I'm not very good editing apks, especially xmls, but I found out the tinted background in SystemUI.apk's res folder in the drawable-nodpi. I'm guessing a certain xml has to be edit for it, sadly I'm not sure which one. 
How it looks:


----------



## Dshoe

Drocka said:


> I heard there is going to be another rom thats contending with this one called the *Orca Project ICS for DX.*
> http://bamtaumod.com/BamtauMod/Orca_Project.html
> 
> If firstEncounter decides to drop this rom due to difficulties and time, at least there's still hope for another developer to give this a shot.
> So I hope this helps for the people that's hungry for Ice Cream Sandwich.


I WANT IT NAAOOO. Forreal though, that looks good.

sent from a Cyan DROIDX. 1/28 with JBM.


----------



## jonwgee

Drocka said:


> I heard there is going to be another rom thats contending with this one called the *Orca Project ICS for DX.*
> http://bamtaumod.com/BamtauMod/Orca_Project.html
> 
> If firstEncounter decides to drop this rom due to difficulties and time, at least there's still hope for another developer to give this a shot.
> So I hope this helps for the people that's hungry for Ice Cream Sandwich.


Hmm, I'd like to know who's behind that project....anybody know?

Edit, just as I expected. Looks like the King of Kangers, Drew Garen

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

jonwgee said:


> Hmm, I'd like to know who's behind that project....anybody know?
> 
> Edit, just as I expected. Looks like the King of Kangers, Drew Garen
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Looks like it's @DrewGaren. I'm pretty sure he did some DX work back in the day, but it seems kind of unlikely he'll put in the time to get it working well on the Droid X. I'm keeping an eye on it though.

Edit: I missed your edit. Did he do something that I didn't hear of to deserve that title?


----------



## Vettesfan

I got into recovery using the D2 bootstrapper. And gotta say i am loving the rom so far.


----------



## snapz54

firstEncounter said:


> Edit: I missed your edit. Did he do something that I didn't hear of to deserve that title?


I think a lot of people claimed that he took others hard work and slapped a thin coat of paint over it and called it his own. I don't believe any serious innovation has come from his fingers. I'm staying but here FE, hoping for the best and patiently waiting for the next encounter.


----------



## jonwgee

firstEncounter said:


> Looks like it's @DrewGaren. I'm pretty sure he did some DX work back in the day, but it seems kind of unlikely he'll put in the time to get it working well on the Droid X. I'm keeping an eye on it though.
> 
> Edit: I missed your edit. Did he do something that I didn't hear of to deserve that title?


Ask drod2169 or bigxie ;-)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## cougar214

Lol....I don't wanna start a big ol arrgument over kangin, but, at the end of the day ALL our devs are kangin. After all, the android operating system they are modifying, and those built from scratch, don't belong to them either. It's the intellectual property of Google. Now you may bash me.....lol


----------



## bobcaruso

cougar214 said:


> Lol....I don't wanna start a big ol arrgument over kangin, but, at the end of the day ALL our devs are kangin. After all, the android operating system they are modifying, and those built from scratch, don't belong to them either. It's the intellectual property of Google. Now you may bash me.....lol


As long as the rom works, and is updated in a timely manner, sounds excellent to me, too much good stuff happening on the DX (1% Battery, expanded power menu, HDMI etc.) that needs to be included in all DX roms


----------



## jonwgee

cougar214 said:


> Lol....I don't wanna start a big ol arrgument over kangin, but, at the end of the day ALL our devs are kangin. After all, the android operating system they are modifying, and those built from scratch, don't belong to them either. It's the intellectual property of Google. Now you may bash me.....lol


At least the developers on this forum and most of the others try to give credit in their threads. Why do you think Drew Garen has his own website and doesn't participate on any of the forums?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wicozani

I simply want to say that I've been experiencing this ROM since beta-2. A month or so ago I tried Miui 12.30.11 (and f/u 2012.2.1), which was very nice and different (though I couldn't get my camera straightened out). In the meantime I set up my Nook Color for dual-boot with CM7/CM9 from SD. This renewed my appreciation for ICS, and prompted me to restore my Nandroid of EncounterICS beta3, and I am LOVING it again! Truly, this ROM is magnificent; everything that's supposed to work does so flawlessly. I carry a Panasonic Lumix digital camera with me in my briefcase everywhere I go, so I don't have to use my DX for a camera. Continued thanks for your efforts, FE, and for the incredible resource that is this community!


----------



## gardobus

cougar214 said:


> Lol....I don't wanna start a big ol arrgument over kangin, but, at the end of the day ALL our devs are kangin. After all, the android operating system they are modifying, and those built from scratch, don't belong to them either. It's the intellectual property of Google. Now you may bash me.....lol


The issue usually isn't that someone else's work was used because yeah, Android devs all use each others work and build upon it. Why reinvent the wheel?

The problems start when someone uses another's work without permission, doesn't give credit, claims it as their own, etc.


----------



## aramiscrimson

Yeah...dev's borrow from each other often...but when you slightly theme Apex, and don't credit Fab/bigxie you have kanged the rom...old news though..he might kang the rom, but if he gets the camera to work, not a single person talking about it would care..they would just use it


----------



## zerospeed8

Jays2Kings said:


> Is it possible to have the tinted black background instead of the plain black one for settings/apps.


Jay check out my theme. See if that's what u want. Let me know


----------



## Maverick39

aramiscrimson said:


> Yeah...dev's borrow from each other often...but when you slightly theme Apex, and don't credit Fab/bigxie you have kanged the rom...old news though..he might kang the rom, but if he gets the camera to work, not a single person talking about it would care..they would just use it


You know that's right.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe

aramiscrimson said:


> Yeah...dev's borrow from each other often...but when you slightly theme Apex, and don't credit Fab/bigxie you have kanged the rom...old news though..he might kang the rom, but if he gets the camera to work, not a single person talking about it would care..they would just use it


I would use it for sure! And being a programmer, I fully understand crediting people, and try to as much as I can. When people don't credit where it's due, it looks bad on the developer as well as being morally unjust. However, I and many other would probably use the ROM just the same. In a community like this I see no reason to steal or hide credit for something. It's all free anyway.


----------



## Jays2Kings

zerospeed8 said:


> Jay check out my theme. See if that's what u want. Let me know


Nice themes however it's not exactly what I"m talking about, just unthemed ICS with the black/white gradient background instead of just all black as seen on many the ISC Nexuses, and many ICS ROMS.


----------



## zerospeed8

Jay what launcher are you using. I'll see if I can't whip something up.


----------



## Jays2Kings

zerospeed8 said:


> Jay what launcher are you using. I'll see if I can't whip something up.


That's not what I'm talking about, basically I want to make the settings background (and other Holo Dark optimized apps) to go from this:








To this:







(and an example in another app)








Basically from all black to a tinted shade of white at the bottom.


----------



## loki993

Does USB work on this ROM? Im trying to get access the to memory card and when I plug it in the computer recognizes it, the drivers load but I dont get access. Even if I change to USB setting to memory card access.


----------



## Goose306

loki993 said:


> Does USB work on this ROM? Im trying to get access the to memory card and when I plug it in the computer recognizes it, the drivers load but I dont get access. Even if I change to USB setting to memory card access.


You have to use the extra app thats included and hit the blue android to toggle USB storage.


----------



## loki993

ahh yes, thats what that is. Thanks


----------



## zerospeed8

So a gradient black to white


----------



## Jays2Kings

zerospeed8 said:


> So a gradient black to white


Yeah, basically it's just this image streched out to the phone size http://i.imgur.com/cQ8jd.png
Thanks if you figure out how to do this.


----------



## zerospeed8

Jays2Kings said:


> Yeah, basically it's just this image streched out to the phone size http://i.imgur.com/cQ8jd.png
> Thanks if you figure out how to do this.


Give me some time tonight. What mods/themes you running


----------



## Jays2Kings

zerospeed8 said:


> Give me some time tonight. What mods/themes you running


Awesome and none at all haha.


----------



## Dshoe

I want a theme with the gradient on CM7







I can't find anything like it! I like your taste Jays2Kings


----------



## zerospeed8

Dshoe said:


> I want a theme with the gradient on CM7 I can't find anything like it! I like your taste Jays2Kings


Link to gradient theme? Sorry jay forgot valentimes day working on it tonight for sure


----------



## Dshoe

zerospeed8 said:


> Link to gradient theme? Sorry jay forgot valentimes day working on it tonight for sure


Yes that would be nice.  Can't find one I like or that worked.


----------



## awolin

Ah I'm kinda freaked out, anyone who sends me a text gets a "sms error 98 permanent error" I looked it up and apparently it mean that I can't send/receive calls or sms. The weird thing is that I can send sms, calls and receive calls (my sister let me use her phone to check) the only thing is that I can't receive sms and she gets the error, her BB works fine btw. I'm thinking it could be a problem with my service provider? I'm not entirely sure though I'm afraid that I might have done something....


----------



## gorf1000

Looks like Motorola is going to release ICS for the XT928 (China's equivalent of the DX) in Q2, could this mean a possible camera for our DXs?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## gardobus

The XT928 is not equivalent to a DX... It has a 13mp 1080p camera, a 4.5" screen, twice as many cores, twice as much ram, etc


----------



## firstEncounter

awolin said:


> Looks like Motorola is going to release ICS for the XT928 (China's equivalent of the DX) in Q2, could this mean a possible camera for our DXs?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


The only non-US equivalent to the Droid X is the Milestone X.


----------



## gorf1000

Dang, I guess being the "evolution of the DX" for China as it was called and "equivalent" are two very different things. That blows.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mds96

@Dshoe, did you try zdunex25's ICS theme for cm7? Thats what I use on my cm7 backup, and it has gradient


----------



## cougar214

ICS for the MIlestone X is in planning stages right now. SO, if it gets ICS then maybe, just MAYBE when the source comes out for it our much beloved X's will see ICS with a working camera some time after that source release. One can only hope right?


----------



## TwinShadow

cougar214 said:


> ICS for the MIlestone X is in planning stages right now. SO, if it gets ICS then maybe, just MAYBE when the source comes out for it our much beloved X's will see ICS with a working camera some time after that source release. One can only hope right?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe that's possible. I read somewhere else, think it had something in relation to the Moto ICS Update topic started in the DX forum... The Milestone X has different hardware compared to our Droid X here in the states. If I remember, I believe it has a 1080p camera, unlike our 720p.


----------



## Dshoe

TwinShadow said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe that's possible. I read somewhere else, think it had something in relation to the Moto ICS Update topic started in the DX forum... The Milestone X has different hardware compared to our Droid X here in the states. If I remember, I believe it has a 1080p camera, unlike our 720p.


Wow, I really struggled to find any decent spec info on the Milestone X. Most places just said it was an 8MP camera, but this site says it has 720p, but who really know. http://www.ntelos.co...ola-Milestone-X
Oh and http://www.theverge.com/products/milestone-x/140


----------



## firstEncounter

TwinShadow said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe that's possible. I read somewhere else, think it had something in relation to the Moto ICS Update topic started in the DX forum... The Milestone X has different hardware compared to our Droid X here in the states. If I remember, I believe it has a 1080p camera, unlike our 720p.


I don't believe so, the Milestone series is literally just a rebranded Droid series for outside the US.


----------



## Goose306

firstEncounter said:


> I don't believe so, the Milestone series is literally just a rebranded Droid series for outside the US.


You are correct. I was looking at Moto's online specs and it looks more or less the same. I believe I was looking at the wrong stats when I was first looking at it.

http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/US-EN/Consumer-Product-and-Services/Mobile-Phones/MOTOROLA-MILESTONE-X-US-EN


----------



## Dshoe

cougar214 said:


> ICS for the MIlestone X is in planning stages right now. SO, if it gets ICS then maybe, just MAYBE when the source comes out for it our much beloved X's will see ICS with a working camera some time after that source release. One can only hope right?


Where did you hear this? Is it being developed by Motorola or other developers?


----------



## gardobus

cougar214 said:


> ICS for the MIlestone X is in planning stages right now. SO, if it gets ICS then maybe, just MAYBE when the source comes out for it our much beloved X's will see ICS with a working camera some time after that source release. One can only hope right?


Where did you read that? The MB809 (Milestone X) isn't even listed on Motorola's upgrade schedule that came out a couple days ago. The closest Milestone listed would be the XT720 since it has an 8mp camera but that one says it will stay on 2.1, poor bastard didn't even get Froyo or GB.


----------



## brumby05

I'm running an older GB MIUI Version 1.9.23. Should I SBF before flashing this ROM?


----------



## Dshoe

brumby05 said:


> I'm running an older GB MIUI Version 1.9.23. Should I SBF before flashing this ROM?


 Not if you are on the GB kernel. Just flash and wipe data/cache.

sent from a Cyan DROIDX. 1/28 with JBM.


----------



## Goose306

Dshoe said:


> Not if you are on the GB kernel. Just flash and wipe data/cache.
> 
> sent from a Cyan DROIDX. 1/28 with JBM.


Also do a full system wipe, and be prepared if something goes wrong to SBF. 1.9.23 is on GB but it is back when MIUI was on the Milestone base. When DefX came out it was recommended to SBF to come off Milestone. Plenty of people (including myself) didn't SBF, but in the long run you get more stability. There is ALOT that has changed since the 9.23, even when going to EncounterICS


----------



## brumby05

Dshoe said:


> Also do a full system wipe, and be prepared if something goes wrong to SBF. 1.9.23 is on GB but it is back when MIUI was on the Milestone base. When DefX came out it was recommended to SBF to come off Milestone. Plenty of people (including myself) didn't SBF, but in the long run you get more stability. There is ALOT that has changed since the 9.23, even when going to EncounterICS


Great, thanks. I may SBF just to be safe.


----------



## jpmoo

Just catching up, and saw that Orca has shut down (though Drew Garen is saying on Twitter that he'll still release ICS for the DX).

Does that mean that EncounterICS is it right now? Any other ICS projects for the DX out there?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus

CVPCS was working on it but hasn't released anything publicly or talked about progress for quite a while. There is also another thread on here with a dev that was building ICS. It worked but had quite a bit broken. This build is the best we have and to be honest, it's pretty damned good considering what fE has to work with on a locked DX with a GB kernel.


----------



## bobcaruso

gardobus said:


> CVPCS was working on it but hasn't released anything publicly or talked about progress for quite a while. There is also another thread on here with a dev that was building ICS. It worked but had quite a bit broken. This build is the best we have and to be honest, it's pretty damned good considering what fE has to work with on a locked DX with a GB kernel.


@CVPCS woring on ICS for DX, where did you get that?


----------



## cougar214

https://forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c

My mistake. It is the Milestone x2 that is in the planning stages. Which is the equivilant to the Droid X2. I guess in a sense if all else failed you could get the X2. It's pretty much the same phone and will have ICS.


----------



## bobAbooey

bobcaruso said:


> @CVPCS woring on ICS for DX, where did you get that?


This was from november, he really doesn't tweet a lot:

*cvpcs* @*cvpcs*
 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite* 
· Open
Got the ICS build box setup tonight and all of my gb dx stuff put in place to start attempting builds.

*cvpcs* @*cvpcs*
 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite* 
· Open

Yay! I figured out why my DX builds weren't booting. ICS updates to the hijacking system were crashing it. Fixed now 

That's about it.


----------



## milski65

I remember those discussions. He stated, at the time, it was his number one priority to get ics for the dx. Have been patiently waiting since.


----------



## gardobus

Yep he tweeted it and started the motomagic thing around that time. See the second post on his blog (Dec 3rd): http://cvpcs.org/


----------



## Slowcaddy

Some good progress being made over in the D2 ICS department. Don't know I it can be ported over

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshoe

Slowcaddy said:


> Some good progress being made over in the D2 ICS department. Don't know I it can be ported over
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


encounterICS was ported to the D2 so I think a D2 ROM would be ported to the X, however it looks like there is nothing worth porting to the X yet. The ICS build over there is a pre alpha.


----------



## Slowcaddy

Looks like x13thangelx is working on a port for the DX from there 4.0.3 D2G build witch seems to have more things working

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

bobAbooey said:


> This was from november, he really doesn't tweet a lot:
> 
> *cvpcs* @*cvpcs*
> *Reply*
> *Retweet*
> *Favorite*
> · Open
> Got the ICS build box setup tonight and all of my gb dx stuff put in place to start attempting builds.
> 
> *cvpcs* @*cvpcs*
> *Reply*
> *Retweet*
> *Favorite*
> · Open
> Yay! I figured out why my DX builds weren't booting. ICS updates to the hijacking system were crashing it. Fixed now
> 
> That's about it.


Look at his Git, I think he stopped months ago, like mrlasse

Have you seen the MotoMagic spreadsheet lately?
https://docs.google....JXNHpJRXc#gid=4


----------



## brumby05

Just flashed the ROM, I'm loving it.

Does anyone else have problems with the chrome beta? I am unable to load any pages. Stock browser works fine, much better than GB browser. I'd like to get chrome working though since I want to be able to sync tabs with my desktop.


----------



## bobcaruso

Hey guys, there's a new ICS kid on the block, it's ver.4.03 and has a bit more working than this one (sound, voice, 1% battery), but still no camera.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18589-cyanogenmod-9-beta/


----------



## 45190

brumby05 said:


> Just flashed the ROM, I'm loving it.
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with the chrome beta? I am unable to load any pages. Stock browser works fine, much better than GB browser. I'd like to get chrome working though since I want to be able to sync tabs with my desktop.


It doesn't work yet


----------



## brumby05

meijin3 said:


> It doesn't work yet


Damn, well thanks.


----------



## 45190

brumby05 said:


> Damn, well thanks.
> 
> I want to try out the CM9 ICS posted above but I can't get into CWM Recovery. On startup I hit volume down when the blue led comes up. Once in the bootmenu I select recovery, my options are: latest, stable and stock. Which one do I choose to get into CWM Recovery?


Try the recovery option and then go into CWM from there


----------



## bobcaruso

Hey FE, you gonna hookup with x13thangelx? Looks like there would be great synergy there


----------



## mystikalrush

Can someone plz link the working Netflix app for this ICS? I really can't search every page oj my phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

bobcaruso said:


> Hey FE, you gonna hookup with x13thangelx? Looks like there would be great synergy there


In a way, I'm considering releasing build 4 with his source base, since that's what I was attempting to achieve in the first place (I had no idea D2G had a working ICS port, much easier to work off of than Defy too). And then just add new features and general improvements.

I might abandon EncounterICS and just put all my future fixes and stuff into his if he allows. Having two ICS ROMs on the block might be a bit confusing.


----------



## Scallywag1

firstEncounter said:


> In a way, I'm considering releasing build 4 with his source base, since that's what I was attempting to achieve in the first place (I had no idea D2G had a working ICS port, much easier to work off of than Defy too). And then just add new features and general improvements.
> 
> I might abandon EncounterICS and just put all my future fixes and stuff into his if he allows. Having two ICS ROMs on the block might be a bit confusing.


Sounds like a good plan, and a credit to you for easily working together. A nice change from the last time there was a question of DX devs working stuff out.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Irhumbled

Perhaps a release 4 with future updates rolled into his build to maintain in the long run?

Sent from my DroidX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> In a way, I'm considering releasing build 4 with his source base, since that's what I was attempting to achieve in the first place (I had no idea D2G had a working ICS port, much easier to work off of than Defy too). And then just add new features and general improvements.
> 
> I might abandon EncounterICS and just put all my future fixes and stuff into his if he allows. Having two ICS ROMs on the block might be a bit confusing.


Thats great, there is a major differentiator between the two roms though, you have bootmenu, he doesn't and won't. I think having that choice provides the valuable option of choosing between the two


----------



## mondos

I hope you give your flash player fix to his build, I really want to use chrome beta.


----------



## bobcaruso

mondos said:


> I hope you give your flash player fix to his build, I really want to use chrome beta.


Has nothing to do with flash


----------



## Irhumbled

It has to do something called render script. Unfortunately, the developer has not put it as his priority . but he can probably fix it when he fixes the other more prominent bugs

Sent from my DroidX using RootzWiki


----------



## mystikalrush

will the encounterICS buttons mod work with this just fine?


----------



## Dshoe

mystikalrush said:


> will the encounterICS buttons mod work with this just fine?


No don't flash it.
EDIT
Sorry, that is if you are referring to the new version of ICS by Angel.


----------



## johnhimm

Abandoned


----------



## Diasmae

brumby05 said:


> Just flashed the ROM, I'm loving it.
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with the chrome beta? I am unable to load any pages. Stock browser works fine, much better than GB browser. I'd like to get chrome working though since I want to be able to sync tabs with my desktop.


Before the Chrome Beta update I wasn't able to use it either (and obviously can't now since the update is blocking CM9). I also can't use Books or Currents but haven't heard of anyone else having issues with them.
Books will crash immediately upon opening but Currents doesn't crash until I open an article.


----------



## havensed

Diasmae said:


> Before the Chrome Beta update I wasn't able to use it either (and obviously can't now since the update is blocking CM9). I also can't use Books or Currents but haven't heard of anyone else having issues with them.
> Books will crash immediately upon opening but Currents doesn't crash until I open an article.


Currents works for me but HBO go, Netflix, and such do not.

"Life is tough, but even tougher if you're stupid. ". John Wayne. 
Rooted running CM9ICS


----------



## havensed

Diasmae said:


> Before the Chrome Beta update I wasn't able to use it either (and obviously can't now since the update is blocking CM9). I also can't use Books or Currents but haven't heard of anyone else having issues with them.
> Books will crash immediately upon opening but Currents doesn't crash until I open an article.


Currents works for me but HBO go, Netflix, and such do not.

"Life is tough, but even tougher if you're stupid. ". John Wayne. 
Rooted running CM9ICS


----------



## osa_zam_17

hello sir
i installed this rom on my droid x , it works well with some not working things
when i rebooted it , it stucks on the flash screen after the google screen 
i made factory reset from the recovery boot , but still the same ,
what can i do to restore or install another rom ?


----------

